# Upcoming puzzles



## Sergey (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi!

I think it may be interesting to collect info about upcoming (officially or unofficially announced) puzzles in one place.

My 2¢ (sources - manufacturer's facebook pages, online stores):

*Spring 2018*

*3x3*
Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 (M) (top, video) *released*​*4x4*
MoYu Aosu GTS (top, after M released in the autumn of 2017)
GAN 460 M (top) *released*​*5x5*
MoYu Aochuang GTS (M) (top, video) *released*​*6x6*
MoYu Aoshi GTS (M) (top, video) *released*
QiYi X-Man Shadow (M) (top)​*7x7*
QiYi Qixing 7x7 (budget, proof) *released*
YuXin Hays7 M (top)​


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 11, 2018)

15x15?

Moyu/Qiyi clock?


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 11, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think it may be interesting to collect info about upcoming puzzles in one place.
> 
> ...


Aochaung gts and aoshi GTS won't be magnetic for this version I think.
Moyu didn't add the letter M, and the aosu GTS that's about to be released isn't magnetic.
Wonder why a non magnetic version takes way longer to release than the magnetic version.
Also, I think the valk power force cubes are just available on this particular cube store.
Qiyi would've said something about it and other shops would also have it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2018)

When is the aochuang GTS coming out, I heard it was Feliks' main

I wonder how long before qiyi finally release a budget 6x6 and whether like mofang jiaoshi it will eventually come out after two 7x7s and be horrendous (like the MF6)


----------



## Sergey (Apr 11, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS, I published only info I found (interested in). All are welcome to update, share their info. I thought about placing links to stores for proof of availability only (in any case not as an advertisement). May be this is not a good idea.


----------



## dboeren (Apr 11, 2018)

I just heard that QiYi will be introducing a factory magnetized Megaminx very soon.


----------



## RedJack22 (Apr 11, 2018)

Interesting. I'm hoping Moyu will release a GTS 3 (maybe it will be called the GTS Cubed [like to the third power]).


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 11, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> Interesting. I'm hoping Moyu will release a GTS 3 (maybe it will be called the GTS Cubed [like to the third power]).


Judging by the time between the GTS v1 and V2, it's almost time they did that.
But I asked them a month ago, and they said they were uncertain...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 11, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think it may be interesting to collect info about upcoming (officially or unofficially announced) puzzles in one place.
> 
> ...


What about the new yuxin 7x7? And the 3x3 that was in the Michael Kapio video by thecubicle?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 11, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> What about the new yuxin 7x7? And the 3x3 that was in the Michael Kapio video by thecubicle?


The Xaiwei Pineapple was never actually released, was it? So why would the cube in the Michael Kapio video release?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 11, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> The Xaiwei Pineapple was never actually released, was it? So why would the cube in the Michael Kapio video release?


No, but Moyu released that under the Weilong GTS. So a company might make something like that, right?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 11, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> No, but Moyu released that under the Weilong GTS. So a company might make something like that, right?


ooohh, yeah, forgot that the Pineapple was an unreleased GTS.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

Cubicle ice treated polymer coated GTS3M lite lite! (Calling it)


----------



## Tabe (Apr 11, 2018)

dboeren said:


> I just heard that QiYi will be introducing a factory magnetized Megaminx very soon.


Yeah, they posted pics of it.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 12, 2018)

OMG. Just realized that Valk 3 Power Force is simply that store's product. Careful inspection of images led me to the idea that they simply reassembled stickerless cubes by one color.  I've removed info from my post.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 12, 2018)

Sergey said:


> OMG. Just realized that Valk 3 Power Force is simply that store's product. Careful inspection of images led me to the idea that they simply reassembled stickerless cubes by one color.  I've removed info from my post.


You finally realised 
That was the point of my last post, looks like I'm not clear enough, gotta work on that


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 12, 2018)

Magnetic megaminx coming out tomorrow!!!
Company/brand Qiyi XMD
Cube type: Megaminx
Name: Galaxy V2 M
Link: https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/posts/967066033475127


----------



## Sion (Apr 12, 2018)

Finally a thread that condenses all the puzzle releases into one area!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 12, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> What about the new yuxin 7x7? And the 3x3 that was in the Michael Kapio video by thecubicle?


Yeah, Kevin said Yuxin is coming out with a new 7x7 that is really good.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 12, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Magnetic megaminx coming out tomorrow!!!
> Company/brand Qiyi XMD
> Cube type: Megaminx
> Name: Galaxy V2 M
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/posts/967066033475127


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 12, 2018)

You forgot about the Qiyi Fidget Spinner! Lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 12, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> You forgot about the Qiyi Fidget Spinner! Lol


Who plays with fidget spinners anymore?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 12, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Who plays with fidget spinners anymore?


Ikr. Qiyis a year late


----------



## Sergey (Apr 13, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Yeah, Kevin said Yuxin is coming out with a new 7x7 that is really good.


Maybe he will show something interesting at 5:00PM PST on Friday 4/13


----------



## Tabe (Apr 14, 2018)

Kevin Hays, in the update mentioned above, announced the release of a new lineup of "Hays" big cubes from Yuxin. Only the 7x7, the "Hays 7", was announced but he said they were doing an entire line of cubes. Presumably that means 5x5 and 6x6 cubes, too, maybe 4x4. The 7x7 will come in both magnetic and non-magnetic versions and is due for release at the end of May.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 20, 2018)

What about the cube Sion is making? I don’t think that’ll come out that soon, but it is _upcoming._


----------



## Sergey (Apr 21, 2018)

Minor update:

*6x6*
QiYi X-Man Shadow, announced release date - May 10th. Magnetic version too (proof, proof).​


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 21, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Minor update:
> 
> *6x6*
> QiYi X-Man Shadow, announced release date - May 10th. Magnetic version too (proof, proof).​


Ill buy this and the Hays7


----------



## Tabe (Apr 21, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Ill buy this and the Hays7


Same here.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 21, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Same here.


They gotta be cheaper then the cubicle labs cubes.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 22, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> They gotta be cheaper then the cubicle labs cubes.


Amen to that.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 and Yuxin Huanglong M 3x3 have been released for preorder @thecubicle.us



Spoiler



https://thecubicle.us/yuxin-huanglong-p-10478.html

https://thecubicle.us/yuxin-huanglong-p-10477.html


----------



## Sion (Apr 24, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> What about the cube Sion is making? I don’t think that’ll come out that soon, but it is _upcoming._



Yes. it will be coming out before 2020, hopefully. maybe early mid 2019-ish? That's my estimate.

I want to just let you know, I already have the files for the third (technically fourth if you count the 2016 prototype) of the 3v1. 

I plan on finding a 3d printing service that can print out something with a more high quality finish that is similar to a final product. However, it will be a little tough trying to attain the funding for a single print of the 3v1 prototype iteration 3.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 and Yuxin Huanglong M 3x3 have been released for preorder @thecubicle.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting mechanism (very similar to YLM). And color scheme (different from YLM).


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 24, 2018)

YJ MGC price confirmed: $15 on SCS


----------



## Sergey (Apr 24, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> YJ MGC price confirmed: $15 on SCS


Cheaper than non-magnetic Huanglong.


----------



## dboeren (Apr 24, 2018)

Is there any chance the Hays line of "big cubes" will includes sizes larger than 7x7 or are we pretty sure it will strictly be WCA sizes?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 24, 2018)

dboeren said:


> Is there any chance the Hays line of "big cubes" will includes sizes larger than 7x7 or are we pretty sure it will strictly be WCA sizes?


It's just gonna be 5-7.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 24, 2018)

Interesting idea.

Kevin Hay's sell's his WR 7x7 single cube for charity. It would be a unrealeased prototype WR cube. The first ever sub 2 7x7 solve.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 25, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Interesting mechanism


Even more interesting - ball bearings inside the corners (at 1:03)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Even more interesting - ball bearings inside the corners (at 1:03)








5:05 talks about ball bearings.

But watch the whole video... Its Chris.


----------



## dboeren (Apr 25, 2018)

There doesn't seem to be much hype around the Aochaung GTSM or any release date estimate I could find. Does anyone know more about this cube? Is it expected to be better than the Wushuang M?


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 26, 2018)

Aoshi GTS is out on some stores at roughly 30 USD. Not sure why Moyu didn't release the magnetic version alongside the normal version; it seems that the XMD Shadow M might end up being the first mass-produced magnetic 6.


----------



## dboeren (Apr 26, 2018)

Cool, I'll have to go look for some videos on that one. But, I'd like to see how it compares to the Shadow 6x6 before choosing one.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 27, 2018)

What do you guys think the price point of the Aoshi GTS M will be? 

Considering what Moyu did with the GTS2 M, Ill predict ~$45 for the magnetic 6x6


----------



## dboeren (Apr 27, 2018)

Since they probably expect to sell a lot fewer 6x6s than 3x3s I'm going to say $50.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 27, 2018)

Okay, so I ran the price point of the factory GTS2 M and the cubicle GTS2 M. The cubicle is 49 and the factory is 26, which is ~53% of the cubicle version. So by that percentage, I figured out that 53% of the price of the cubicle yuxin red M is $39.22, so they might price it for about that much


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 29, 2018)

Upcoming puzzles:
*3x3*
GAN 354
*4x4*
MoYu Aosu GTS (top, after M released in the autumn of 2017)
QiYi MFG Wuque Mini (60 mm)
*5x5*
MoYu Aochuang GTS (M?) (top, video)
*6x6*
QiYi X-Man Shadow
*7x7*
Hays7
*Clock*
Moyu clock
QiYi clock


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 29, 2018)

Ignored the 460 because it's getting released tomorrow
Please remind me if I missed anything


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 29, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Upcoming puzzles:
> *3x3*
> GAN 354
> *4x4*
> QiYi MFG Wuque Mini (60 mm)


Any proof of these?


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 29, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Any proof of these?


354: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/86q1q3/i_found_some_extra_info_on_the_gan354/ (Ignore the gibberish in the OP and read the translation in the top comment.)
Wuque mini: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiGzOLagm_H/


----------



## dboeren (Apr 30, 2018)

Is there a reason the Aoshi GTS M was dropped from the list there?


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (May 1, 2018)

dboeren said:


> Is there a reason the Aoshi GTS M was dropped from the list there?


Wait, the magnetic version isn't released?
Welp I thought it was along with the aoshi GTS
Sorry there


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Gans 460 is out!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (May 1, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Gans 460 is out!


Wait for the gan 460 V2!


----------



## dboeren (May 2, 2018)

Apparently the GAN 460 is pretty bad: https://imgur.com/a/TZ8kgpF

Disappointing...


----------



## Sergey (May 3, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Gans 460 is out!


$54.99 – $55.99, between SCS Supernova M and Cubicle Labs M / SCS Cosmic M. Interesting info in the description - "GANBOX V4, applied to the GAN 4x4 and 5x5".


----------



## dboeren (May 14, 2018)

GAN 460 is up for preorder on TheCubicle now at $55.99. Shadow 6x6 is released (according to their FB page), probably a while yet before it gets to the US.


----------



## Sergey (May 14, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Minor update:
> *6x6*
> QiYi X-Man Shadow, announced release date - May 10th. Magnetic version too (proof, proof).​


On aliexpress $45.30 regular and $63.97 magnetic  UPD. More reasonable price available $19.99 regular and $28.99 magnetic.


----------



## Tabe (May 19, 2018)

Cubedepot has the regular Shadow at $31.99 and the magnetic at $54.99.


----------



## dboeren (May 22, 2018)

SpeedCubeShop has the Shadow M for preorder for $34 (after applying their current 15% off discount code).


----------



## CornerCutter (May 22, 2018)

Any hint on a new magnetic pyraminx?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 22, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Any hint on a new magnetic pyraminx?


Or 2x2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 22, 2018)

Double post 

Wow, spoke too soon. Yuxin Little Magic 2x2 https://thecubicle.us/yuxin-little-magic-p-10507.html

Does this mean their might be a Huanglong 2x2?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 6, 2018)

When is the Hays7 coming out?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> When is the Hays7 coming out?


Kevin announced at the end of May that it was delayed. No word on a new date.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 8, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Kevin announced at the end of May that it was delayed. No word on a new date.


Confirmed on the yuxin Facebook page


----------



## Tabe (Jun 10, 2018)

Moyu slipped in a subtle announcement of a Magnetic Skewb v2 in a post regarding the achievement of the WR2 skewb single. No release date yet due to issue with molds.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 10, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Moyu slipped in subtle announcement of a Magnetic Skewb v2 in a post regarding the achievement of the WR2 skewb single. No release date yet due to issue with molds.


Jeez that was posted less than 8 minutes ago... You're fast!


----------



## Tabe (Jun 10, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Jeez that was posted less than 8 minutes ago... You're fast!


At posting stuff anyway


----------



## Sergey (Jun 12, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/posts/1000839723431091


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sergey said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/posts/1000839723431091


Wuque mini ! Yay!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 13, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Wuque mini ! Yay!


So should I wait for wuque mini or just get the thunderclap mini first


----------



## Sergey (Jun 13, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> So should I wait for wuque mini or just get the thunderclap mini first


IMO wait for wuque. Thunderclap mini is budget in all ways (have ones).


----------



## Sergey (Jun 13, 2018)

354 stickerless?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 18, 2018)

Qiyi's got a master pyraminx coming out as seen in ParadoxCubing's latest:


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 18, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Qiyi's got a master pyraminx coming out as seen in ParadoxCubing's latest:


Any info on how soon?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 18, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Keiserolsen (Jun 19, 2018)

Any news about the MoYu Aochuang GTS or the Yuxin Hays 7? I am getting impatient. Need an upgrade from my MF5S and MF7S.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 21, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Any info on how soon?


22nd June, proof:

https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecu...204779694590/1007920382723025/?type=3&theater






UPD: US $14.99, yet only stickered version.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 22, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/?locale2=en_GB

Weilong GTS3M coming out, as we predicted, will they be a bit more original next year?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 23, 2018)

Moyu Zhanlang 2x2 shown on the SpeedCubeShop Instagram/Facebook pages:

https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=a1c17ce141aa0e4ced8c6b7c5e8681ed&oe=5B9DD189


----------



## Sergey (Jun 23, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/?locale2=en_GB
> 
> Weilong GTS3M coming out, as we predicted, will they be a bit more original next year?


Hmm..."sculpted"? I don't think that this is a good idea for 3x3.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 23, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Moyu Zhanlang 2x2 shown on the SpeedCubeShop Instagram/Facebook pages:
> 
> https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=a1c17ce141aa0e4ced8c6b7c5e8681ed&oe=5B9DD189



Ooo. Any idea on a release date?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 23, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Ooo. Any idea on a release date?


Nothing yet.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 27, 2018)

QiYi Moffange WuQue mini and WuQue mini M announced to be released next month.
https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecu...204779694590/1015587398622990/?type=3&theater


----------



## Sergey (Jun 29, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Weilong GTS3M coming out, as we predicted, will they be a bit more original next year?


Available for pre-order for $34.95 or $38.50, hope that price will decrease after mass launch.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 29, 2018)

I think the price may go up. Thecubicle.us said the price now is only for preorder.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 29, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I think the price may go up. Thecubicle.us said the price now is only for preorder.


It may go up initially, but it will go on sale later. They can't lower it too fast, and make the people who preordered feel like they got ripped off, but we're past the age of revolutionary 3x3s that are the best at any price.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 30, 2018)

For reference, a GTS3M costs 168 RMB on taobao, and one shop can even afford to throw in a free wingy/volt/bell with a pre-order (you get to choose)
A cheap wingy would be around 45 RMB
GTS2M is around 108 RMB


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 30, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> For reference, a GTS3M costs 168 RMB on taobao, and one shop can even afford to throw in a free wingy/volt/bell with a pre-order (you get to choose)
> A cheap wingy would be around 45 RMB
> GTS2M is around 108 RMB


And you're not going to link all these?


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 30, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> And you're not going to link all these?


https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a21wu.11154615-hk.list.2&id=531877670064
GTS3M


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 5, 2018)

The SenHuan Zhanlang M/and non M 2x2 is for preorder at thecubicle.us

M: https://thecubicle.us/senhuan-zhanlang-p-10632.html

Non M: https://thecubicle.us/senhuan-zhanlang-p-10633.html

Interesting that for Non M you can get it in black, stickerlerss, and white. But the M only allows for black and stickerless...

Going to pick one of these up.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 5, 2018)

I really wish more of these cubes would be marketed alongside with an English name, because sometimes they've got pretty rad names in Chinese, and would be lost to English speakers. The Zhanlang, for example, means "war wolf", or roughly, wolf warrior.


----------



## Sergey (Jul 12, 2018)

Interesting... X-Man series designer Jim Zhang mentioned in connection with WuQue Mini (but cube is branded as Mofangge).

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlGpC-clbKq/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link






UPD. Unboxing from TheCubicle.us, shadow's style gold logo for M version unfortunately stickered:


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 12, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> I really wish more of these cubes would be marketed alongside with an English name, because sometimes they've got pretty rad names in Chinese, and would be lost to English speakers. The Zhanlang, for example, means "war wolf", or roughly, wolf warrior.


The Senhuan Zhanshen had an English name (Mars, after the Roman god of war); funny why they didn't translate the name of their 2×2×2.



Sergey said:


> (but cube is branded as Mofangge)


Just like all of the other Wu cubes so far. Iirc Jim Zhang is the designer of most of the WCA puzzles at Qiyi, not just for the X-Man Design subbrand, with Yukang Wu doing a lot of the non-WCA ones that they've been releasing lately (Clover, Pentacle, Coin, etc.).


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 12, 2018)

When is the Mini Wuque going to hit the stores?


----------



## Tabe (Jul 21, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> When is the Mini Wuque going to hit the stores?


SpeedCubeShop has the Mini up for pre-order with a release date of mid-August.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 21, 2018)

Moyu has announced via Facebook the next cube in their Cubing Classroom line of cubes - an 8x8.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Moyu has announced via Facebook the next cube in their Cubing Classroom line of cubes - an 8x8.
> 
> View attachment 9303


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Moyu has announced via Facebook the next cube in their Cubing Classroom line of cubes - an 8x8.
> 
> View attachment 9303


Finally, this is the day I have waited for. If they release a 9-11 series, I will probably buy and it seems possible that they will, mfjs don't usually tease releases for long so I expect it on the market by august. I predict it will wholesale for $15-20 as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 21, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Moyu has announced via Facebook the next cube in their Cubing Classroom line of cubes - an 8x8.
> 
> View attachment 9303


That's a puzzle I would be strongly tempted to pick up.



cuber314159 said:


> I predict it will wholesale for $15-20 as well.



I don't see it being under $30, but I hope you're right.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 21, 2018)

Considering their 7x7s go for 20-25, after price drops, I suspect this will probably be like 40 bucks from US shops


----------



## Tabe (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't expect the 8x8 to be good, considering their 6x6 is not, but I'll be picking one up to review on my channel for sure.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 24, 2018)

Not exactly upcoming since it's listed for sale but Cubezz has an 8-layer Shengshou "Petaminx" on their site:

https://cubezz.com/Buy-5729-SENGSO+8-Layers+Petaminx+Cube+Black.html

So this is the next step up in the kilominx line of puzzles - but with colored centers? Weird.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 28, 2018)

I feel like this belongs here. Hays7 available August 25th.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 1, 2018)

Moyu has announced via Facebook (on the Cubing Classroom page) that there will be a Mofang Jiaoshi 9x9, similar to the 8x8. As you can probably guess, it's called the MF9.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 1, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Moyu has announced via Facebook (on the Cubing Classroom page) that there will be a Mofang Jiaoshi 9x9, similar to the 8x8. As you can probably guess, it's called the MF9.


finally, an affordable 9x9, and @One Wheel the MF8 is £11.28~$15 on puzzlewholesale.com. I hope they release a MF10...


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Aug 1, 2018)

Waiting for MF17


----------



## willfcc (Aug 1, 2018)

Waiting for stickerless Gigaminx.


----------



## Sergey (Aug 25, 2018)

4x4 MoYu Aosu GTS2 (M) announced to be released in September. proof

First look -


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

I am looking forward to the new Moyu Magnetic V2 Skewb, especially after seeing this video by Lukasz Burliga:


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Sep 2, 2018)

SM V2 rumoured, with pictures on twitter showing a supposed changeable magnet capsule being pulled out from one SM. Price predicted to be at least $55-60. Goodbye wallet.


----------



## Sergey (Sep 13, 2018)

MoYu Weilong GTS3LM 3x3 Released (light magnets)

https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/photos/pcb.1828797110534574/1828792567201695/?type=3&theater


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Well this looks like a cool upcoming cube, I look forward to seeing what others think about it:


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well this looks like a cool upcoming cube, I look forward to seeing what others think about it:




Yeah, I saw the cubicle's video on it. Replaceable magnets sound cool, but It's probably going to be extremely expensive.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 18, 2018)

New Qiyi 4 teased:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn0Ro9-AgJV/
 (direct link to full size pic for dinosaurs like me who don't know how to navigate web two point oh websites)

Looks like it might have primary internals. Some people on Reddit suspect ridges will happen, but personally that just looks like bad JPEG compression. We'll see when better photos come out later.


----------



## Sion (Sep 18, 2018)

Probably the valk 4.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 18, 2018)

Pictures of the MF3RS3 have been posted.


----------



## sillyturdle (Sep 19, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Pictures of the MF3RS3 have been posted.


Really? Where?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 19, 2018)

Facebook. Instagram as well, I believe.


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 19, 2018)

Can't you just post some links?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 19, 2018)

If I had them, I would.


----------



## Sion (Sep 19, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Facebook. Instagram as well, I believe.



I haven't seen anything as of yet on those puzzles.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 19, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=mf3rs3


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 19, 2018)

Mf3rs3 wouldn’t be posted in September


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 19, 2018)

No one here has mentioned the upcoming valk 3. (the 3rd valk cube). Several images have been released showcasing swappable magnets, teased before the 356X got announced.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BndpIYrAaeF/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038243053432000513


----------



## Sergey (Sep 20, 2018)

An updated version of the GAN 356 AIR SM is available. Source


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tabe said:


> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=mf3rs3


I just found this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/9i654c
 I really hope it does come out and sells on thecubicle for $4 or less unlike the MF3RS2.
It also looks to me like a different design, a better one.


----------



## taiga (Sep 23, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnwAVZSnNkB/

Moyu new 7x7 ??

Aofu GTS M !! ??


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 23, 2018)

Get out of here, I'm not ready for this! I JUST got the Hays 7! You know, that one cube that broke a little record or two in its heyday.


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 23, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043855977777266689
No, GAN, please, make it stop! My wallet can't take anymore!


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043855977777266689
> No, GAN, please, make it stop! My wallet can't take anymore!


Larger image here:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnyFZ-UXgAA580H.jpg?name=orig


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2018)

Did you guys see this video going viral? Who made the puzzle and how is it solved? It appears to use a non-optimal solution as the move count is quite high.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/9i4o80


----------



## Tabe (Sep 24, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Get out of here, I'm not ready for this! I JUST got the Hays 7! You know, that one cube that broke a little record or two in its heyday.


Gotta be honest - the Aofu GTS M is the least-surprising announcement of the last year. Moyu had done new 3x3 through 6x6 and their 7x7s were really out of date - a new Aofu was inevitable.


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 24, 2018)

This is becoming a bit overwhelming now. What do we have now?

GAN 460 X?
GAN 356 X
MoYu AoFu GTS?
MoYu MF3RS3
YJ MGC V2?
QiYi Valk 3  ? 
XMD 4x4 (Valk 4?)

Am I missing something?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 24, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> This is becoming a bit overwhelming now. What do we have now?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?



The new Moyu magnetic skewb.


----------



## Sion (Sep 24, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> This is becoming a bit overwhelming now. What do we have now?
> 
> GAN 460 X?
> GAN 356 X
> ...



Where's the source for the yj mgc v2?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Sep 24, 2018)

pjk said:


> Did you guys see this video going viral? Who made the puzzle and how is it solved? It appears to use a non-optimal solution as the move count is quite high.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/9i4o80


It looks like its using CFOP.


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 24, 2018)

Sion said:


> Where's the source for the yj mgc v2?


I only have a picture for it.


----------



## Sion (Sep 26, 2018)

Found out about a Gan 356 R, a GAN budget model.

X- Xpensive 

R-Reasonable 

I wonder if it will come in rose gold


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 28, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Get out of here, I'm not ready for this! I JUST got the Hays 7! You know, that one cube that broke a little record or two in its *hayday*.


ftfy


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 9, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about a Gan 5x5, I heard they’re making one. Is this true?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 9, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> Does anyone know anything about a Gan 5x5, I heard they’re making one. Is this true?


They confirmed it on Facebook. It's going to have the replaceable magnets, a modular core, and it's liquid-cooled, and cost $109.95.

Or not.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 9, 2018)

They better not make a 460 or 354 X. If they do, my wallet will disappear.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 9, 2018)

They're doing a megaminx. Feliks has one and a pic of it has been posted online.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 9, 2018)

Tabe said:


> They're doing a megaminx. Feliks has one and a pic of it has been posted online.


Now that I am really looking forward to, and I hope that it is good...and that it does not cost a arm and a leg for it : )


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 9, 2018)

Tabe said:


> They're doing a megaminx. Feliks has one and a pic of it has been posted online.





cubeshepherd said:


> Now that I am really looking forward to, and I hope that it is good...and that it does not cost a arm and a leg for it : )


According to one of the megaminx scramblers, it's likely better than the Galaxy v2 M. And Feliks certainly thinks so too, since he's using it over the Galaxy v2 M (although he might be a bit biased, being sponsored by Gan and all).


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 10, 2018)

Just waiting for the Gan Megaminx X


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 10, 2018)

How long does it take to change the GES.....


----------



## rubik2005 (Oct 13, 2018)

I've heard of the GAN 356 R


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 13, 2018)

rubik2005 said:


> I've heard of the GAN 356 R


That’s already on Gans website


----------



## Billabob (Oct 13, 2018)

Speed Tuttminx!
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33806

I ordered a regular Tuttminx last month and I’m already slightly regretting it lol


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 13, 2018)

GAN 356 R is not magnetic as far as I can tell. So while it looks like a great cube, I already a great cube that isn't magnetized, (the Moyu Weilong GTS2) so I think I'll skip the GAN 356 R, because I am looking to try out a magnetic cube. 

Right now I am looking at the Moyu GTS3M. But I'm also considering the latest Valk magnetic cube. I want a good stickerless cube that'll last me a while. Such hard decisions to make!


----------



## Sergey (Oct 18, 2018)

QiYi Mofangge: Megaminx Galaxy V2 L M, 2x2 Valk 2.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 18, 2018)

Yuxin posted a teaser pic for a new pyraminx.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 18, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Yuxin posted a teaser pic for a new pyraminx.


Yeah, it's going to be more of a high end pyraminx.


----------



## deruk (Oct 18, 2018)

Is there any new information about the mf3rs3


----------



## Tabe (Oct 18, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Yeah, it's going to be more of a high end pyraminx.


Yeah, I assumed as much given that they have released two budget pyraminxes (Little Magic and Black Kirin) in the last year.


----------



## Sion (Oct 18, 2018)

If you look at their Facebook, I can't exactly say for sure,but im some images with a 3x3 seem to have different not centers from their current releases. Maybe a new 3x3? doubt it. Just take this with a grain of salt


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 25, 2018)

Sion said:


> If you look at their Facebook, I can't exactly say for sure,but im some images with a 3x3 seem to have different not centers from their current releases. Maybe a new 3x3? doubt it. Just take this with a grain of salt


Which Facebook?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 25, 2018)

Lots of new stuff being mentioned on Facebook:

- YJ MGC Pyraminx
- YJ MGC Megaminx
- a new Valk 3x3


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 25, 2018)

The cubicle have posted information about the mf3rs3 on Instagram


----------



## Tabe (Oct 26, 2018)

Lots of new stuff on the Cubezz.com web site, including a new master pyraminx, a black version of the MF8 Elite Skewb, and different keychain puzzles (mirror blocks, gear, skewb, along with the standard 3x3 and 2x2 stuff)


----------



## Sergey (Oct 26, 2018)

Tabe said:


> - a new Valk 3x3


Proof?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 26, 2018)

Facebook post from Qiyi where they mentioned a "3rd generation" Valk.





__ https://www.facebook.com/538204779694590/posts/1115845518597177


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 29, 2018)

Yuxin clock


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Yuxin clock


Link?!?!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 29, 2018)

That's hardly the same thing as yuxin having an upcoming clock.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 30, 2018)

Yuxin please don't let us down like Qiyi and Moyu.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 30, 2018)

YJ MGC v2:

https://speedcubeshop.com/products/yj-mgc-v2-magnetic-3x3


----------



## Sergey (Nov 2, 2018)

MoYu Aoyan skewb


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 2, 2018)

Sergey said:


> MoYu Aoyan skewb


Does a skewb really need a box like a 3x3?


----------



## deruk (Nov 2, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Does a skewb really need a box like a 3x3?


Do cubes really need fancy boxes?


----------



## Sergey (Nov 2, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Does a skewb really need a box like a 3x3?


4x4, 5x5, 6x6 has the same boxes....it is simply sign of the same "level" puzzles line...from the designer's point of view IMO.



deruk said:


> Do cubes really need fancy boxes?


Need to ask marketing team


----------



## Tabe (Nov 2, 2018)

Some other recent puzzles, either out or announced:

- Valk2
- Valk4
- Lefun Master Pyraminx
- Giiker Smart Cube i3s
- Shengshou Mr. M Pyraminx


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Nov 2, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Some other recent puzzles, either out or announced:
> 
> - Valk2
> - Valk4
> ...


Where is Valk 4?


----------



## Tabe (Nov 2, 2018)

Qiyi posted a pic of Mats using it on Facebook


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 3, 2018)

Sergey said:


> 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 has the same boxes....it is simply sign of the same "level" puzzles line...from the designer's point of view IMO.
> 
> 
> Need to ask marketing team


Yeah, your right. But I think they are going a little overboard.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Nov 3, 2018)

Tabe said:


> - Lefun Master Pyraminx


This one? I wonder if it's the same one as this one from "CB" on Cubezz. I ordered the CB one immediately when I saw it, but I have a strong suspicion that it's literally LanLan with different (better) stickers and for a lower price.

I have all the mass produced Master Pyraminxes and LanLan is very clearly "budget" compared to Shengshou and Qiyi, but costs the same as them. If this one is indeed just a cheaper LanLan, then it can actually compete with the "top tier" ones by being worse but cheaper.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 3, 2018)

I think "CB" is Z. Hard to say for sure. I'm pretty sure the Lefun & CB are the same thing in different boxes but don't know if they're just LanLans. 

I think you're right that there's a place for a worse but cheaper master pyraminx. I just wish somebody would do an even better one than the Qiyi - maybe a magnetic or ball bearing one.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah, I didn't mean that the company Lefun / CB / Z is explicitly connected to LanLan (actually "Z" is the brand of Champion's Cube Store... which is the same as "HelloCube"... so confusing!), but I have the LanLan one on my hands, and the look of the pieces in the photos, as well as the listed weight and size of the puzzle, matches LanLan very well. It wouldn't be the first time, by far, that Z released a "repackaged" version of someone else's puzzle with new stickers.



Tabe said:


> I just wish somebody would do an even better one than the Qiyi - maybe a magnetic or ball bearing one.


Actually, I meant to make a detailed, in-depth video on the master pyraminxes before this 4th one appeared (which is why I have all of them in the first place), and I believe Shengshou is superior. The clicky notches on the Qiyi one are _way_ too strong for their own good, compared to the tension of the puzzle itself. No matter what tensions you set, the puzzle essentially just "snaps" between states, so to say, because it takes more effort to disengage the clicky notches than it takes to actually rotate the layers (which are lightweight). Shengshou is slower but much more controllable.

Also, the notches are just small plastic bumps that have a very small area of effect, compared to ball bearings - but then again, you probably can't have ball bearings _that_ deep inside the puzzle, there's just no space. Magnets would solve the problem, because with them, you don't have to worry that their position comes "outside" the puzzle in the middle of a turn (with ball bearings and notches, that would be a problem).

Shengshou doesn't have any alignment mech of any sort, but it's very smooth, quite forgiving with corner cutting (more than Qiyi actually), and just "feels right", if it makes sense - it flexes just enough for it to be helpful rather than annoying. If anyone is on the fence about which Master Pyraminx to get, I strongly recommend Shengshou, and in white plastic if you don't mind it (feels slightly smoother).


----------



## Tabe (Nov 4, 2018)

Gonna disagree with you there. I much prefer the Qiyi.


----------



## Sergey (Nov 5, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> Where is Valk 4?





Tabe said:


> Qiyi posted a pic of Mats using it on Facebook


"Still prototype"...  https://www.facebook.com/ValkCubing/photos/a.693019330764320/1889621577770750/?type=3&theater


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks like the upcoming X-Man 7x7 will be called the Spark

__
http://instagr.am/p/BqCdMRyBN-k/


----------



## Sergey (Nov 16, 2018)

DaYan ZhanChi 2018 (57 mm)


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 16, 2018)

Sergey said:


> DaYan ZhanChi 2018 (57 mm)


Please don't try this again DaYan.


----------



## Sergey (Nov 17, 2018)

May be this one will finally beat WuQue


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 17, 2018)

Sergey said:


> May be this one will finally beat WuQue



Finally? We’ve already got the Yuxin Blue, don’t we?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 17, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Finally? We’ve already got the Yuxin Blue, don’t we?


Aosu GTS2M


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 17, 2018)

Finally, something _is_ happening with the Valk 4!


----------



## Sergey (Nov 20, 2018)

Something from Yuxin...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2018)

On one of Will Callans most recent videos, he said they the valk 2 is coming out soon!


----------



## stoic (Nov 20, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Something from Yuxin...



^^
Looks like the Cubetwist bandaged DIY


----------



## Sergey (Nov 20, 2018)

stoic said:


> ^^
> Looks like the Cubetwist bandaged DIY


..or GAN/Rubik's Speed Cube..


----------



## Sergey (Nov 26, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Something from Yuxin...



To be continued....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 26, 2018)

Sergey said:


> To be continued....


So is that an LED cube?


----------



## Sergey (Nov 27, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> So is that an LED cube?


Idk. Took those pictures from the Yuxin FB.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks like it's just a transparent cube that they set on a light.


----------



## Sergey (Nov 28, 2018)

Not sure this one was already mentioned here... MoYu 7x7 AoFu GTS M

From MoYu FB






(in Russian)






some earlier occurrence (maybe prototype)


----------



## Rubix Noob (Nov 30, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about the Gan Infinity? I think someone said that it is Gan's custom cube thing, but idk if that's true or not.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Nov 30, 2018)

Rubix Noob said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Gan Infinity? I think someone said that it is Gan's custom cube thing, but idk if that's true or not.


Supposedly the videos Leo Borremeo has come out with say it is a set-up 354, so I’m guessing it might be like Gans version of Angstrom/Cosmic.


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 30, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BqzG9jLBy9L/


----------



## Sergey (Nov 30, 2018)

7x7 race continues...

QiYi 7x7 X-man Design Spark M. Estimate release date: January 2019.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 30, 2018)

MGC Megaminx now available:

https://cubezz.com/Buy-5872-YongJun+MGC+Magnetic+Megaminx+Speed+Cube+Stickerless.html


----------



## Sergey (Dec 1, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> Rubix Noob said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about the Gan Infinity? I think someone said that it is Gan's custom cube thing, but idk if that's true or not.
> ...


Yep! It is.

From FB


> Q5: I heard a GAN cube with different color? What is it? When can we buy it?
> A5: It’s the color-customized GAN 354M- the GAN 354 Infinity. It will launch soon in the GAN shop.



The white internals I guess:






The red ones:


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Dec 6, 2018)

Cubing Classroom MF11.

(to be fair, the Instagram post doesn't explicitly say that it's _an MF11 as such_, but it's an 11x11 shown by Moyu that looks like it's pretty small... so, honestly, what else can it be.)


----------



## Tabe (Dec 6, 2018)

They put it on Facebook, confirming that it's an MF11 and also confirmed that they're doing an MF10.

They also said the red color is a prototype, not a production color.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Dec 7, 2018)

Yep, this is most probably a test of the molds. MF8 (the company) does test runs in primary plastic (and sells them as limited edition). I guess Moyu decided to test their molds with red. On Instagram, someone wrote "probably a base to make the mould out of" and Moyu replied "correct", but it really looks like their regular molded red plastic on MF8 / MF9 / Redi Barrel, not 3D printed parts.

Also, their red looks less screaming in person, it's more like cherry red. For some reason, phone cameras don't show it well. Something about reflectiveness, maybe.






My attempt to take a photo also looks bad. It's actually closer to the red stickers on the 3x3. Same with the orange, it's not very saturated and it's kind of a "salmon" orange.


----------



## willfcc (Dec 7, 2018)

I like that octahedron you've got there. I made a stickerless version from five Moyu Megamorphix (bright, pink, teal, black and white), but the colors aren't that great together. Pink and white are hard to tell apart in some lighting, the same for teal and light blue. Would love to see Moyu make one with better shades.

And, I'm still waiting on a stickerless Gigaminx.


----------



## Sergey (Dec 9, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Something from Yuxin...


It's the Kylin V2M -





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=586222698475160


----------



## Tabe (Dec 10, 2018)

Forgot to mention it when I saw it a few days ago but Yuxin has posted a picture of a box for a Hays 7M v2


----------



## Sergey (Dec 10, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Forgot to mention it when I saw it a few days ago but Yuxin has posted a picture of a box for a Hays 7M v2


Yeah. Response to AoFu GTS M and Spark M?


----------



## Sergey (Dec 15, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Yeah. Response to AoFu GTS M and Spark M?


UPD about V2.


Chris Olson said:


> It isn’t coming out until next summer or later. Yuxin just teased it waaaaay too early. This was confirmed by Kevin.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 28, 2018)

Valk 3 Elite release delayed.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Br6htRVBTGw/


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 30, 2018)

Spark release date January 5


__
http://instagr.am/p/Br_w32LhbdV/


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 2, 2019)

teboecubes said:


> 15x15?
> 
> Moyu/Qiyi clock?


I dont think that could happen


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 3, 2019)

willtri4 said:


> Spark release date January 5
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Br_w32LhbdV/


I wonder if it will be better then the Hays7 M.

On the topic of the Hays, has anyone heard anything of a Hays6 and Hays5?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 3, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wonder if it will be better then the Hays7 M.
> 
> On the topic of the Hays, has anyone heard anything of a Hays6 and Hays5?


Other than Kevin telling me that they're going to make them, I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 3, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wonder if it will be better then the Hays7 M.
> 
> On the topic of the Hays, has anyone heard anything of a Hays6 and Hays5?


I’m guessing since max used it to set his most recent WR he prefers the spark over the 7. He seemed to switch pretty past after getting it so I’m guessing the spark will be better


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Jan 4, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> I’m guessing since max used it to set his most recent WR he prefers the spark over the 7. He seemed to switch pretty past after getting it so I’m guessing the spark will be better


The Cubicles new video mentioned it and they said it’s pretty similar in feel.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jan 7, 2019)

Qiyi's booth at a toy fair in Hong Kong. Photo from Qiyi's FB.

Look at the middle shelf, right section. Qiyi Kilominx, Qiyi Dino Cube, Qiyi Fisher Cube?

A while ago, their Master Pyraminx and Coin Cube made their "first public appearances" the same way, at some toy fair.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 7, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Qiyi Kilominx,


Oh dear lord, don't tell me the internal edges will be coloured in the stickerless version…


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah - this is the highest resolution that you can grab from that FB post, and it's too small to see the details, but apparently all the elements are coloured. That's basically just a megaminx, then.


----------



## Sergey (Jan 9, 2019)

Dayan TengYun M available...
Ring magnets....


----------



## Sergey (Jan 9, 2019)

And ShengShou Mr.M line extended with 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 9, 2019)

Yuxin has posted pictures and video of a new square-1.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2019)

Moyu has posted pictures of a magnetic MF3RS3


----------



## Sergey (Jan 14, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Moyu has posted pictures of a magnetic MF3RS3


Yes.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BskkHvlHm-W/

And the regular RS3 was updated too or it is now the new model with the new name (released December 24th, 2018)?


__
http://instagr.am/p/Brw2SY0nB7U/


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 14, 2019)

BTW, on Max's PB sheet it says "cubice xmd spark 8 m" on 8x8. New, good-performance 8x8 coming?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Sergey (Jan 14, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> BTW, on Max's PB sheet it says "cubice xmd spark 8 m" on 8x8. New, good-performance 8x8 coming?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


Maybe typo or prototype, I think that XMD will not release two puzzles with the same name. IMHO, non-WCA puzzles with magnets is nonsense, not profitable. Offtop, interesting that 6x6 and 7x7 WR holder does not have avg1000


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 15, 2019)

Now it says this:

8x8
Cubicle MF8 M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> they are already on taobao




mr.m 2x2-5x5


----------



## Tabe (Jan 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> mr.m 2x2-5x5View attachment 9913




The 2x2 is out (and is pretty good if you like REALLLLLLY fast 2x2s. It's not 51mm, though, it's 50mm. )

The Mr. M pyraminx has been out for awhile.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 15, 2019)

ok


Tabe said:


> The 2x2 is out (and is pretty good if you like REALLLLLLY fast 2x2s. It's not 51mm, though, it's 50mm. )
> 
> The Mr. M pyraminx has been out for awhile.


ok


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 16, 2019)

fanxin is releasing stickerless 4x4 shape mods.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like they've re-boxed the cubes. The Windmill, Fisher, Axis, and Master Pyraminx have been out for awhile now. I've got the 4x4 windmill and it's really nice. Turning is smooth but can be a challenge in getting things aligned correctly.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 17, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Looks like they've re-boxed the cubes. The Windmill, Fisher, Axis, and Master Pyraminx have been out for awhile now. I've got the 4x4 windmill and it's really nice. Turning is smooth but can be a challenge in getting things aligned correctly.


how are the turning compared with the lefun 4x4 shape mods?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 17, 2019)

Don't know. I've never used any of the Lefun 4x4 shape mods.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 21, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> This one? I wonder if it's the same one as this one from "CB" on Cubezz. I ordered the CB one immediately when I saw it, but I have a strong suspicion that it's literally LanLan with different (better) stickers and for a lower price.
> 
> I have all the mass produced Master Pyraminxes and LanLan is very clearly "budget" compared to Shengshou and Qiyi, but costs the same as them. If this one is indeed just a cheaper LanLan, then it can actually compete with the "top tier" ones by being worse but cheaper.



What mechanism is used in the lefun masterpyraminx? plastic bump or ball bearings? or no clicking mechanism? (I hate the click.) how do the fanxin master pyraminx compare to the other master pyraminx?


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jan 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What mechanism is used in the lefun masterpyraminx? plastic bump or ball bearings? or no clicking mechanism? (I hate the click.) how do the fanxin master pyraminx compare to the other master pyraminx?


Oh yeah, I haven't forgotten about the Master Pyraminxes  I wanted to make an in-depth comparison video back then, and was polishing the script when the CB/Lefun one came out. I ordered that one, it arrived... and then the FanXin one came out. So I'm sitting on a few Master Pyraminxes already and hoping that this one will be the last one in a while, so that I can finally make a comparison between all the currently released ones. The FanXin is still in the mail (cubezz shipping is slow...) but I expect it to show up soon.

That said, CB/Lefun _does_ have a clicking mechanism. It's not ball bearings, just plastic bumps. Unlike Qiyi, these bumps are further away from the center and come out of the puzzle during turns. Going back to my old statement about bumps on the Qiyi, I expressed that very "deeply" seated bumps are bad because of how you use the outer part of the puzzle as a lever, and that moving them further from the center might be better. Well, as it turns out, when the rigid plastic bumps come out of the puzzle during turns, they subtly get in the way when it's time for them to hide back inside. Overall, I remain convinced that rigid plastic bumps are a bad idea in general, and either ball bearings on springs or magnets are the way to go.

However, it's irrelevant because the CB one is pretty bad in general. It pops. A lot. You can even easily make it pop on purpose. It's the cheapest one among them, and it looks _great_ (nice stickers and all), but performance-wise, it's just irrelevant. LanLan, while still inferior to Shengshou and Qiyi, is _way_ more reliable and impossible to pop on reasonable tensions. Also, CB isn't just a LanLan with bumps and new stickers - it's a different mold. However, it's the same size as LanLan (1-2 mm smaller than a standard 3-layer pyraminx).

---

Actually, does someone here have a Lefun one from a store like TheCubicle? Store photos show that when it's branded as "Lefun", it has a different packaging, but otherwise the puzzle seems to be the exact same thing. If someone has a specifically Lefun-branded one, can you post a couple closeup photos to settle this reliably?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 22, 2019)

I am very eager to see your comparison of all the various master pyraminxes (even if I have owned them all myself other than the Lefun).

My experience with the CB is not the same as yours. Mine doesn't pop. I find it to be pretty darn stable. It's not great - I don't think any of the master pyraminxes released thus far have been great - but it's not terrible either.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jan 22, 2019)

That's really curious. On mine, a sure way to cause an intentional pop is to do turn the shallow layer when another deep one is turned, like in the photo below. If you turn the piece under the tip on the left, pieces will come flying out. Of course, this is an intentional situation, but it also happens with less "extreme" angles of misalignment, like during normal corner cutting. Neither of the other three brands of master pyraminxes I have are suspectible to this. And while it definitely depends on tensions, this easily happens on very reasonable tensions - not only on super loose ones.







Out of curiosity, just to make sure we are talking about the exact same model (what with all the CB vs Lefun names), does yours also have bumps / notches in the same places, and does it have the same leather-like stickers (and the overall appearance)?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 22, 2019)

Same bumps, not sure on the stickers (I'm not at home at the moment).


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 23, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Oh yeah, I haven't forgotten about the Master Pyraminxes  I wanted to make an in-depth comparison video back then, and was polishing the script when the CB/Lefun one came out. I ordered that one, it arrived... and then the FanXin one came out. So I'm sitting on a few Master Pyraminxes already and hoping that this one will be the last one in a while, so that I can finally make a comparison between all the currently released ones. The FanXin is still in the mail (cubezz shipping is slow...) but I expect it to show up soon.
> 
> That said, CB/Lefun _does_ have a clicking mechanism. It's not ball bearings, just plastic bumps. Unlike Qiyi, these bumps are further away from the center and come out of the puzzle during turns. Going back to my old statement about bumps on the Qiyi, I expressed that very "deeply" seated bumps are bad because of how you use the outer part of the puzzle as a lever, and that moving them further from the center might be better. Well, as it turns out, when the rigid plastic bumps come out of the puzzle during turns, they subtly get in the way when it's time for them to hide back inside. Overall, I remain convinced that rigid plastic bumps are a bad idea in general, and either ball bearings on springs or magnets are the way to go.
> 
> ...


the lefun comes in stickerless too. are there any difference between the black one and the stickerless one?The only lefun puzzle I have is the time machine. It pops for about 20 times per solve, and that's extremely annoying.
I don't have a master pyraminx, and I want a budget one. I hate plastic bumps. which one should I get?
there are so many brands out there (5). fanxin, qiyi, sheng shou, lanlan and lefun.
Also, do you think the master pyraminx should be added to the wca events?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 23, 2019)

Get the Qiyi. It's the best. It has plastic nubs but it's that or nothing on master pyraminxes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 23, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Get the Qiyi. It's the best. It has plastic nubs but it's that or nothing on master pyraminxes.


How about the fanxin master pyraminx? Are there any one who has tried the fanxin master pyraminx? How is the turning quality? any plastic bumps?


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 24, 2019)

Yuxin Square-1 coming in February. In the comments they say it's magnetic.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BtAZxIHHsWz/


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jan 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I don't have a master pyraminx, and I want a budget one. I hate plastic bumps. which one should I get?



Not everyone will agree with me here, but get Shengshou. Like you, I don't like the rigid plastic bumps. Qiyi has bumps. Shengshou doesn't.

Performance-wise, both Shengshou and Qiyi are on the same level, and it boils down to which "feeling" you prefer.

For price, Qiyi, Shengshou and LanLan cost the same (give or take $1-2...), and CB/Lefun and Fanxin are cheaper. CB/Lefun pops, in my experience (although for Tabe it doesn't), and feels a bit blocky/rough. Fanxin, idk yet - I'll have it in a few days.

I agree that there is no "top-tier" master pyraminx (yet?), but Shengshou and Qiyi definitely stand out.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 24, 2019)

I would go the other direction - recommend the Qiyi over the Shengshou, The Shengshou is floppy and flexible in the hand and will explode just sitting on your shelf (slight exaggeration). I hate solving mine because it feels like it's going to fall apart regardless of how I turn it. I get not liking the bumps but I think the other advantages of the Qiyi outweigh whatever negative you might consider the bumps to be.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 24, 2019)

Yu-Sheng Du used an unknown cube by Moyu in his first solve of 2019 video in his disc. Did anyone see it??

or was it just me?


----------



## Sergey (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Yu-Sheng Du used an unknown cube by Moyu in his first solve of 2019 video in his disc. Did anyone see it??
> 
> or was it just me?


I saw it few days ago. May be prototype. Sounds like a GTS3, but corners has sharper inner angles, like on GTS2. So I think this is an updated GTS2 with the new color scheme. MoYu posted the question some time ago on FB and Insta, and one of the options was GTS2 with the new color scheme (GTS3's style).


__
http://instagr.am/p/BrXD1yDHCPO/


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 25, 2019)

Well some people speculate that it’s going to be the Sheng 3 or something like that.


----------



## Sergey (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Well some people speculate that it’s going to be the Sheng 3 or something like that.


In addition, this may be an exclusive cube in a single copy, specially for the sub4 WR holder.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 26, 2019)

Sergey said:


> In addition, this may be an exclusive cube in a single copy, specially for the sub4 WR holder.


It could well be, but by the disc, he kinda indicated it would be made for the public. I’m just speculating, so I could well be wrong.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 30, 2019)

yuxin has released the yuxin little magic 5x5 m.
any one who has tried it? how is the turning?
when will they released the yuxin little magic 4x4 m?


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yuxin has released the yuxin little magic 5x5 m.
> any one who has tried it? how is the turning?
> when will they released the yuxin little magic 4x4 m?


Cubeologist seems to like it

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bswe_jSBEDG/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 30, 2019)

willtri4 said:


> Cubeologist seems to like it
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bswe_jSBEDG/


does it feel like the yuxin little magic 3x3m? Is it in frosted plastic?
How does it compare to the yuxin cloud?


----------



## Sergey (Jan 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> does it feel like the yuxin little magic 3x3m? Is it in frosted plastic?
> How does it compare to the yuxin cloud?


Examine some reviews on youtube....


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 30, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Examine some reviews on youtube....


Not in English!


----------



## Sergey (Jan 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Not in English!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 30, 2019)

Sergey said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Feb 3, 2019)

Regarding the discussion on the previous page, my *Fanxin Master Pyraminx* arrived.

It feels like a cheaper clone of Qiyi. Comes only in stickerless, afaik. The size is almost identical, and it also has the deep seated plastic nubs, like Qiyi. The pieces under the tips (should we just call them centers of rotation?) also have primary plastic inside. Overall, like I said, it reminds of Qiyi.

However, there are two notable differences: (1) the click is more subtle, and (2) the puzzle feels much more wobbly and rattly. Hasn't popped on me, but it constantly feels like it might.

It's also cheap, like Lefun / CB, but better than that one.

Overall, I'd rate the Master Pyraminxes like this:

"good" tier: Shengshou and Qiyi - depends on which "feel" you prefer
"mediocre" tier: LanLan and Fanxin - LanLan costs as much as SS and Qiyi so honestly no reason to pick LanLan
"bad" tier: Lefun / CB - aesthetically very pleasing, but has a serious popping problem


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Feb 3, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Regarding the discussion on the previous page, my *Fanxin Master Pyraminx* arrived.
> 
> It feels like a cheaper clone of Qiyi. Comes only in stickerless, afaik. The size is almost identical, and it also has the deep seated plastic nubs, like Qiyi. The pieces under the tips (should we just call them centers of rotation?) also have primary plastic inside. Overall, like I said, it reminds of Qiyi.
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Sergey (Feb 6, 2019)

Updated GTS2M or GTSWRM soon?

__
http://instagr.am/p/BtdQTkFnyXX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BthzdXWH9ct/


----------



## Tabe (Feb 6, 2019)

GTS2M + spring adjustment system from GTS3M? That sounds pretty freaking great.


----------



## Sergey (Feb 6, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Updated GTS2M or GTSWRM soon?


May be this is that "secret cube" from the Yusheng Du's video -


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Updated GTS2M or GTSWRM soon?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BtdQTkFnyXX/
> ...


I've been wanting this exact cube since the GTS3M came out. I'm so happy!


----------



## Sergey (Feb 7, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Updated GTS2M or GTSWRM soon?




__
http://instagr.am/p/BtkQ1q2H7DX/


----------



## Sergey (Feb 8, 2019)

...and short video about this new MoYu 3x3...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BtmqNo1HgkR/


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 13, 2019)

There seems to be conflicting info about the WRM. Is it a GTS2M or GTS3M?
There was an Instagram post that said it was a GTS2M. I tried to upload the picture, but it was too big.


----------



## Sergey (Feb 13, 2019)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> There seems to be conflicting info about the WRM.


All rumors would be dispel only after the official release.


----------



## Sion (Feb 17, 2019)

I currently main the Weilong GTS3m Ridgeless that I purchased from the Buy/Sell/Trade thread a couple months back (afaik is a Weilong WR as far as rumors are concerned.) 

I'm excited for it's actual official release! It is an *amazing* cube I'm very confident a large mass of people will enjoy,


----------



## Markentosh (Feb 17, 2019)

Puzzle games are always intersting. I love to play them.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Project Luminox




http://isopropylamine.pythonanywhere.com/


----------



## Sergey (Feb 20, 2019)

Now its official. Weilong WRM.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BuBNJDgndH-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuGU1MKHezD/


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 22, 2019)

1001010101001 said:


> Project Luminox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so cool


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Feb 22, 2019)

What about the Valk Elite? It was teased in a cubicle email, but nothing about it...


----------



## AegisSharp (Feb 27, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> What about the Valk Elite? It was teased in a cubicle email, but nothing about it...


In Patrick Ponce's 7.52 OH NAR, he said that the cube he used was a Valk3 Elite prototype.
Video:


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 27, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> In Patrick Ponce's 7.52 OH NAR, he said that the cube he used was a Valk3 Elite prototype.
> Video:


Kian also has it


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 27, 2019)

What does everyone think about the progression of clock hardware?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 27, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> What does everyone think about the progression of clock hardware?


What progression?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 27, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> What progression?


Well, Moyu and Qiyi have both announced clocks, and to our knowledge, they are better than the crappy LingAos, so I would call that progression. But I was a bit unclear, sorry about that.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 27, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Well, Moyu and Qiyi have both announced clocks, and to our knowledge, they are better than the crappy LingAos, so I would call that progression. But I was a bit unclear, sorry about that.


Who says they're better? It's not like they've shown anything and they announced clocks a looooooong time ago.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 27, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Who says they're better? It's not like they've shown anything and they announced clocks a looooooong time ago.


Not entirely true. Moyu updated us on their clock in summer 2018, and they’ve shown us working models here:https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...2695596025&refsrc=http://www.google.com/&_rdr
.
While it’s true that Qiyi has probably given up on the idea of a clock, Moyu certainly hasn’t, and I think we can still hope.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 27, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Not entirely true. Moyu updated us on their clock in summer 2018, and they’ve shown us working models here:https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1633938720020415&id=878182695596025&refsrc=http://www.google.com/&_rdr
> .
> While it’s true that Qiyi has probably given up on the idea of a clock, Moyu certainly hasn’t, and I think we can still hope.


senhuan doesn’t seem to really care much for it seeing how the “working prototype” didn’t even function correctly after over 2 years they announced the initial prototypes. The guoguan was announced more recently and there may be some hope with that, we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Tabe (Feb 27, 2019)

OK. Had forgotten about that video. Let's go with "haven't shown anything RECENTLY". Same idea.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 27, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> senhuan doesn’t seem to really care much for it seeing how the “working prototype” didn’t even function correctly after over 2 years they announced the initial prototypes. The guoguan was announced more recently and there may be some hope with that, we will just have to wait and see


Where did you hear about the guoguan clock? I’d love to hear about it.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Mar 1, 2019)

So uhh... While Moyu is preparing for the release of MF10/11, Shengshou unexpectedly rolled out a stickerless pillowed 13x13.







Technically it's out already at ZCube, but they don't have their own photos yet, only official ones from Shengshou, so I guess they don't _actually have it in stock_ yet. Based on ZCube's pricing, I expect most Western stores will sell it for $200. From ZCube, you can get it for $150 if you are a "VIP member" and if your cart is reasonably filled for cheap shipping.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks fabulous. Would love to get one.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks like we can expect a Redi Cube from Yuxin:


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

I know it’s slightly different than Moyu’s Redi Cube. But if it’s good, then I don’t think fast Redi Cube solvers will mind. This also might open the WCA’s train of thought to including the Redi Cube, but maybe not. We’ll see.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 2, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> So uhh... While Moyu is preparing for the release of MF10/11, Shengshou unexpectedly rolled out a stickerless pillowed 13x13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is qiyi going to release their 19x19?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 8, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Looks like we can expect a Redi Cube from Yuxin: View attachment 10067View attachment 10067



inner mechanism of the Yuxin redi cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 8, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Looks like we can expect a Redi Cube from Yuxin: View attachment 10067View attachment 10067


sketch of the Yuxin redi cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 8, 2019)

moyu rediminx!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10090
> View attachment 10091
> moyu rediminx!


Come on, Moyu, make a kilominx first!


----------



## ecuber57 (Mar 8, 2019)

moyu (gts 3m) without ridges!!!!
Super exited for this cube. I know that many people have been wanting a gts3 without ridges. let me know if you are more exited for this than you were for the gts3m!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 9, 2019)

I want a GTS3M with ridges, and 60mm. That with some fairly heavy lube would be pretty much the ultimate Feet cube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 12, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Come on, Moyu, make a kilominx first!


By the way, Shengshou is coming out with a stickerless kilominx with coloured centre caps.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> By the way, Shengshou is coming out with a stickerless kilominx with coloured centre caps.
> View attachment 10105


Why the $&”@%^#* colored center caps?!?! That’s dumb.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 12, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Why the $&”@%^#* colored center caps?!?! That’s dumb.


I am not certien if you remember the stickerd ShengShou, but the center caps on it had colored stickers as well, so it is not suprising that the new stickerless model has it as well, but I do agree that it is really dumb to have, and that is why I removed the caps off of mine...which I think a lot of people do anyway.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 12, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> By the way, Shengshou is coming out with a stickerless kilominx with coloured centre caps.
> View attachment 10105


It has frosted surface.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am not certien if you remember the stickerd ShengShou, but the center caps on it had colored stickers as well, so it is not suprising that the new stickerless model has it as well, but I do agree that it is really dumb to have, and that is why I removed the caps off of mine...which I think a lot of people do anyway.



Mine does not. And the pictures on thecubicle don’t show center stickers. Others have colored centers, but not the black (or white) Shengshou kilominx.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 13, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am not certien if you remember the stickerd ShengShou, but the center caps on it had colored stickers as well, so it is not suprising that the new stickerless model has it as well, but I do agree that it is really dumb to have, and that is why I removed the caps off of mine...which I think a lot of people do anyway.


The sticked shengshou doesn't have coloured centre caps, unless you add it yourself.
the fanxin stickerless kilominx does have coloured centre caps.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 13, 2019)

Upcoming Yuxin LM Square-1 M internals...




__ https://www.facebook.com/yuxincube/posts/1727907747310560


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 13, 2019)

ecuber57 said:


> moyu (gts 3m) without ridges!!!!
> Super exited for this cube. I know that many people have been wanting a gts3 without ridges. let me know if you are more exited for this than you were for the gts3m!


TBH I don't really understand all the hate against ridges. They're so small anyway.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 16, 2019)

GAN 356i






Little magic SQ1M promo





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542954732880983


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 19, 2019)

have anyone tried the yj yulong2M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 19, 2019)

It comes in black and stickerless.
It's on the same line as the yj yupo plus M.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Mar 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It comes in black and stickerless.
> It's on the same line as the yj yupo plus M.


not me it seems too cheap


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 19, 2019)

Sergey said:


> GAN 356i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that like a budget-end gan?


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 19, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Is that like a budget-end gan?



No, this is Gans version of a smartcube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Upcoming Yuxin LM Square-1 M internals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuxin sq1m


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Mar 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yuxin sq1m
> View attachment 10129View attachment 10130View attachment 10131View attachment 10132View attachment 10133View attachment 10134View attachment 10135View attachment 10136View attachment 10137


Anyone noticed the trend with little magic cubes?
First there was the little magic 3x3, then 2x2, then skewb (I think but I’m not sure) then the 5x5 and now a sq1


----------



## Tabe (Mar 25, 2019)

They've also done a pyraminx.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2019)

And 2 Megaminxes (the first was retroactively called Little Magic) and of course the 6x6.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 25, 2019)

Yuxin just posted pics of a magnetic Redi cube.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 25, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> (the first was retroactively called Little Magic)


Wasn't it always under the Little Magic label? I checked two unboxings from June 2017 and both of them had the Little Magic logo on the boxes.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Wasn't it always under the Little Magic label? I checked two unboxings from June 2017 and both of them had the Little Magic logo on the boxes.



It’s possible that I’m remembering wrong, but what I recall is a review by Kevin Hays of a “Yuxin Megaminx,” and then I got that Megaminx from MagicCubeMall and it was advertised as a “Yuxin Megaminx.” I think it was before the YLM 3x3 came out, or at least before it got popular. I thought I bought it about August 2017. Maybe it was always called the Little Magic, they just didn’t emphasize that part right away?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 25, 2019)

Senhuan clock, Qiyi clock, Guoguan clock


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 25, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvbYzVLnOh3/


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 25, 2019)

I am so hyped, I freaked out about this. I've got the MF8 and MF9. I want the MF10 and MF11 now so badly. I hope I can gather up enough money soon...


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 25, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Senhuan clock, Qiyi clock, Guoguan clock





Underwatercuber said:


> Senhuan clock, Qiyi clock, Guoguan clock


Yes please! Do you know when they’re coming out?


----------



## Trexrush1 (Mar 26, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Yes please! Do you know when they’re coming out?


probably not soon, they were advertising the senhuan clock in 2016. nothing since


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 26, 2019)

Trexrush1 said:


> probably not soon, they were advertising the senhuan clock in 2016. nothing since


Not true. Moyu released a facebook post in August 2018 about the clock and I’ve heard some other info since. You’re right, not much though.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 26, 2019)

No updates on senhuan since 2018, guoguan was announced 2018 iirc, don’t think any updates in Qiyi since 2016 lol


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 27, 2019)

Yuxin speed Redi M out on cubezz


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 27, 2019)

how is the turning quality?
I am thinking of getting this cube.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 27, 2019)

Pictures have been posted of a Shengshou 12x12 that will supposedly be out very soon.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 27, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvefqS8JYah/


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 27, 2019)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Yuxin speed Redi M out on cubezz


Beauty...


----------



## Trexrush1 (Mar 28, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BvefqS8JYah/



Omg 2-13 Relay will soon be possible


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Mar 28, 2019)

And now, Cubing Classroom have announced _their_ 12x12, a flat one!

From Facebook:



> Meilong 10x10, 11x11 and 12x12 prototypes will be shown on Guangdong Toys Fair(8th-10th, April.)!



Now, the fact that these are "Meilong" and not MF10/11/12 is curious. In that first post, they wrote that Meilong is a new series of budget cubes; Cubing Classroom itself is already "budget" so these are probably completely "entry level" ones. This makes me suspect that these 10x10-12x12 cubes turned out to be worse than the MF8 and 9, and so they decided to put them into the more "basic" lineup than the MF*.

From that first photo with the 3x3, I was able to eyeball the sizes and weights:



> If we assume that the 3x3 is 56 mm, then
> * the 4x4 is 60
> * the 5x5 is 64
> * the *10x10 is 81.5* with the small layers being 6.4 mm (interpolated)
> ...



Now, using that, the upper bound for the 12x12 in the new photo is *93 mm*, and probably *around 600 g*. Note that this is an _upper bound_: it's closer to the camera than the 11x11, and it's hard to correctly account for perspective.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Mar 29, 2019)

Guess what - a flat Cubing Classroom Meilong 13x13 is in the works as well!

That seller from China who showed pictures of the Shengshou 12x12 on her Instagram also posted that she's selling the leftover stock of OG Moyu 13x13 with a large discount. I got suspicious, so...


----------



## Rubix Noob (Mar 29, 2019)

The Gan 356i is looking awesome.




rip Go Cube and Giiker.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 29, 2019)

Rubix Noob said:


> The Gan 356i is looking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video is mostly about software (app) possibilities, not the cube itself. But considering overall GAN's puzzles quality maybe you're right...


----------



## Tabe (Mar 29, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Guess what - a flat Cubing Classroom Meilong 13x13 is in the works as well!
> 
> That seller from China who showed pictures of the Shengshou 12x12 on her Instagram also posted that she's selling the leftover stock of OG Moyu 13x13 with a large discount. I got suspicious, so...


How cheap is she selling the old 13x13s?


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Mar 29, 2019)

I just got a reply from her - it's $140 + shipping (depends on the country). You can message her on Instagram, or alternatively she left an email and a Whatsapp number (I probably can't post it here though).


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 30, 2019)

have any one ever heard of the cyclone boys sq1?


----------



## Sergey (Mar 30, 2019)

Megaminx from GAN...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvop0OQF8lO/


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Mar 30, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Megaminx from GAN...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bvop0OQF8lO/


Are you sure that’s legit


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 31, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Are you sure that’s legit


I think Feliks and Max have been using the Gan Megaminx for a while now.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 31, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Are you sure that’s legit





One Wheel said:


> I think Feliks and Max have been using the Gan Megaminx for a while now.


At least Feliks - yes.






Not sure about Max, because there are no any official solves from him.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 31, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Not sure about Max, because there are no any official solves from him.



His PB sheet shows the Gan Megaminx as his main, but no times.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> have any one ever heard of the cyclone boys sq1?
> View attachment 10160


when will it come out?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 1, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Looks like they've re-boxed the cubes. The Windmill, Fisher, Axis, and Master Pyraminx have been out for awhile now. I've got the 4x4 windmill and it's really nice. Turning is smooth but can be a challenge in getting things aligned correctly.


Have you got any pop on your fanxin 4x4 windmill cube?


----------



## Tabe (Apr 1, 2019)

I've only done one solve but that one took awhile (lots of turns). No pops.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 1, 2019)

Shengshou has a magnetic Tank Megaminx on Chinese sites for 5 or 6 bucks:

https://www.lightake.com/p/Shengsho...aminxcube-Speed-Cube-Stickerless_2653176.html


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 1, 2019)

Tabe said:


> I've only done one since but that took awhile. No pops.


thanks


----------



## Sergey (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/yuxincube/photos/a.883594391741904/1755053024596032/?type=3&theater


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 3, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Shengshou has a magnetic Tank Megaminx on Chinese sites for 5 or 6 bucks:
> 
> https://www.lightake.com/p/Shengsho...aminxcube-Speed-Cube-Stickerless_2653176.html


I'm hoping this is really magnetic, but it also seems like the description text could have been accidentally copied from another puzzle.

(Also, the labels of the new Tank megaminx and the Tank kilominx seem to have been swapped.)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 3, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> I'm hoping this is really magnetic, but it also seems like the description text could have been accidentally copied from another puzzle.
> 
> (Also, the labels of the new Tank megaminx and the Tank kilominx seem to have been swapped.)


I think so too.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 3, 2019)

Sergey said:


> https://www.facebook.com/yuxincube/photos/a.883594391741904/1755053024596032/?type=3&theater


yuxin little magic v2?


----------



## Sergey (Apr 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yuxin little magic v2?


IDK, will see...

UPD. Picture from comments, YuXin confirmed that this is it.




OCR says that 双色可选 means "Two colors optional"


----------



## Sergey (Apr 3, 2019)

MoYu's new Cubing Classroom Meilong budget series.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bvt6ZXsnuzb/


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 3, 2019)

Sergey said:


> MoYu's new Cubing Classroom Meilong budget series.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bvt6ZXsnuzb/


The 3x3 looks to me very much like a Warrior W.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 3, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> The 3x3 looks to me very much like a Warrior W.


Are the mei long series with frosted surface?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 3, 2019)

Sergey said:


> IDK, will see...
> 
> UPD. Picture from comments, YuXin confirmed that this is it.
> 
> ...


They looks like the yuxin kylin v2m!


----------



## Tabe (Apr 3, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> I'm hoping this is really magnetic, but it also seems like the description text could have been accidentally copied from another puzzle.
> 
> (Also, the labels of the new Tank megaminx and the Tank kilominx seem to have been swapped.)


Yeah, it's very not clear whether it's magnetic or not.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> They looks like the yuxin kylin v2m!


Close but not the same, imo.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 4, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Shengshou has a magnetic Tank Megaminx on Chinese sites for 5 or 6 bucks:
> 
> https://www.lightake.com/p/Shengsho...aminxcube-Speed-Cube-Stickerless_2653176.html




[IMG='width:383px;']https://i.imgur.com/hTMDryq.jpg[/IMG]

(on a side note, can you force the image to have a smaller, fixed size with the forum's formatting options? I can't find a way)


----------



## Sergey (Apr 5, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> (on a side note, can you force the image to have a smaller, fixed size with the forum's formatting options? I can't find a way)


AFAIK (without forum engine plugins), the only option is to attach the image to the post as a file and then insert the thumbnail.
Ex.:


----------



## AegisSharp (Apr 6, 2019)

Qiyi posted about Valk 4


----------



## Sergey (Apr 6, 2019)

Sergey said:


> IDK, will see...



It's Black Kylin V2. Non magnetic.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 6, 2019)

Sergey said:


> It's Black Kylin V2. Non magnetic.


That looks like a royal pain to magnetize, but I like the inset tiles. Overall it reminds me very much of a fangshi.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 12, 2019)

Factory magnetized Valk 3. Release date - end of April.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwJ0HIyh-3e/


----------



## Tabe (Apr 14, 2019)

Haven't seen it on any store site yet but there's a Shengshou Tank 8x8 on ebay. Given they've got a 13 out, a 12 coming, and apparently an 8, it looks like Shengshou is releasing a full set of new super big cubes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 15, 2019)

yj yuchuang v2m 5x5 prototype!


----------



## Tabe (Apr 15, 2019)

Kashcuber has posted a pic on Instagram of a Shengshou 17x17.


----------



## Sion (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh wow!

Actual factory valk m! Gotta get one now!


----------



## Tabe (Apr 15, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Kashcuber has posted a pic on Instagram of a Shengshou 17x17.


And now Kashcuber has also posted pictures of a Shengshou 15x15 as well.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 16, 2019)

The Shengshou 12x12 is now out on Cubezz. $150.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 16, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj yuchuang v2m 5x5 prototype!


it should be on the same line as the yj yupo v2m and the yj yulong v2m.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> it should be on the same line as the yj yupo v2m and the yj yulong v2m.


Will YJ yusu v2m come out soon?


----------



## Tabe (Apr 16, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Kashcuber has posted a pic on Instagram of a Shengshou 17x17.


He's posted more pics of the 17x17, along with the info that it will be *125mm -* a full 51mm smaller than the Yuxin.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 17, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Haven't seen it on any store site yet but there's a Shengshou Tank 8x8 on ebay. Given they've got a 13 out, a 12 coming, and apparently an 8, it looks like Shengshou is releasing a full set of new super big cubes.



Shengshou Tank 8x8 (78 mm) is now at TheCubicle for $32: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/shengshou-tank-8x8

2019 is shaping up to be the year of big cubes. Moyu / Cubing Classroom's "Meilong" lineup, Shengshou's big ones...

There's also a 14x14 from Shengshou coming up, btw. No idea about a 16x16, but tbh at this point I'd be surprised if they _don't_ make one.

Speaking of Meilong, I have a feeling that they might end up being very cheap / budget / crappy. The Meilong 3x3 is priced very low. And look at these boxes:






I wonder if the 8x8 and 9x9 are basically just MF8 and MF9 remade in frosted plastic.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 17, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> \
> 2019 is shaping up to be the year of big cubes. Moyu / Cubing Classroom's "Meilong" lineup, Shengshou's big ones...



Additionally, when you think about all of the 7x7 releases in late 2018/early 2019 (with the possible exception of the Hays), it really is shaping up to be that way.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sergey said:


> It's Black Kylin V2. Non magnetic.


Nice, reminds me of the old Fangshi cubes


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 22, 2019)

The Cubicle posted a video of the Valk4:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwkEig9B7OM/


----------



## AegisSharp (Apr 23, 2019)

MoYu posted about a rediminx


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 23, 2019)

yj has released the yuchuang v2m 5x5 and the yulong v2m pyraminx after the release of yj yupo v2m 2x2 and yulong v2m 3x3!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj has released the yuchuang v2m 5x5 and the yulong v2m pyraminx after the release of yj yupo v2m 2x2 and yulong v2m 3x3!


Looks nice, the 5x5 will hopefully be a good competitor to the YLM 5x5 M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 23, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Looks nice, the 5x5 will hopefully be a good competitor to the YLM 5x5 M



Below is a review on the yj yuchuang v2m prototype.
It says that the YJ yuchuang v2m is as good as the yuxin little magic 5x5 m.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj yuchuang v2m 5x5 prototype!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj has released the yuchuang v2m 5x5 and the yulong v2m pyraminx after the release of yj yupo v2m 2x2 and yulong v2m 3x3!


Will the YJ yulong pyraminx be a good competitor to the Bell and the yuxin Huang Long?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Will the YJ yulong pyraminx be a good competitor to the Bell and the yuxin Huang Long?


I doubt it, the Florian holes aren’t too big so usually that seems like bad performance is likely


----------



## Sergey (Apr 25, 2019)

GAN 356 i unboxing (in Russian)


----------



## Sion (Apr 26, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I doubt it, the Florian holes aren’t too big so usually that seems like bad performance is likely



Pyraminx Florian holes arent the same as nxn cube Florian holes. Take the cyclone boys pyraminx, where the Florian holes were so big it wouldn't corner cut.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Sion said:


> Pyraminx Florian holes arent the same as nxn cube Florian holes. Take the cyclone boys pyraminx, where the Florian holes were so big it wouldn't corner cut.


Very good point. Guess we’ll just have to wait and see


----------



## Sergey (Apr 28, 2019)

GAN 356 i, software features and internals (in Russian)


----------



## Sergey (Apr 28, 2019)

The factory Valk 3 M is already in some China stores...

UPD. And the review from Kian Mansour:


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj has released the yuchuang v2m 5x5 and the yulong v2m pyraminx after the release of yj yupo v2m 2x2 and yulong v2m 3x3!


YJ yuchuang v2m is $6.5 on Chinese site, and YJ yulong pyraminx is $4.5.
YJ yulong v2m 3x3 is $3.5 and YJ yupo v2m is $3.


----------



## Sergey (May 1, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> Qiyi posted about Valk 4
> View attachment 10176



Will be released in May. 60mm.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw16CjUp4sp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw3_04NBebP/


----------



## xyzzy (May 1, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Will be released in May. 60mm.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I was wondering if they'd magnetise the internal edges of the Valk 4 (like they did for the Valk 2) but judging from the pictures, I guess not. (I did my Wuque like that and I rather like it, although the magnets I used weren't strong enough.)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 1, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> I was wondering if they'd magnetise the internal edges of the Valk 4 (like they did for the Valk 2) but judging from the pictures, I guess not. (I did my Wuque like that and I rather like it, although the magnets I used weren't strong enough.)


Magnetizing the internal edges?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 14, 2019)

yj have rolled out yusu v2m 4x4!
available in thecubicle.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 15, 2019)

Yuxin little magic 4x4 is coming soon!


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 15, 2019)

Valk 4, YLM 4, pff, I smell bankruptcy.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 15, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Valk 4, YLM 4, pff, I smell bankruptcy.


also the yj yusu v2m.
l have also heard that the sheng shou mr.m 4x4 is the best of the mr.m line. some cubers even say that the mr.m 4x4 is better and cheaper than the thunderclap mini, and it is magnetic.
There are 4 new 4x4 in total. so many 4x4!


----------



## Tabe (May 15, 2019)

The Meilong 11x11 has hit Cubezz at a price of $71.99.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 15, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The Meilong 11x11 has hit Cubezz at a price of $71.99.


It's interesting that they are selling it openly. It still falls under the V-Cube patent, and they're selling all the other 5x5-11x11 cubes "under the table" because of that.


----------



## Tabe (May 15, 2019)

Are cubers larger 11 not covered by the patent? They openly sell those and have for quite some time.


----------



## Tabe (May 15, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> It's interesting that they are selling it openly. It still falls under the V-Cube patent, and they're selling all the other 5x5-11x11 cubes "under the table" because of that.


Also, why does Cubezz care about that patent? Nobody else does. It's not like The Cubicle or SCS or whoever restricts what they sell and, being in the US, are far more likely to have patent issues than a company in China.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 15, 2019)

Yes, the patent goes up to (including) 11x11, although iirc the highest order cube that V-Cube has physically produced so far is 9x9. 12x12 and up is fair game. Which kind of shows how dumb the patent restriction is, since there's nothing new/different about 12x12+ mech, but that's a different story.

Cubezz cares about it because V-Cube used to complain to Paypal about them, "this merchant sells counterfeit goods". Idk why other stores are doing fine wrt Paypal; maybe V-Cube doesn't care much these days and Cubezz just continue operating how they had to a few years ago?

On a side note, Rubik's is very active about "counterfeit goods" as well; there is a popular local Craigslist-like website where I occasionally sell a cube or two, and Rubik's employs an agency (Yellow Brand Protection) that hunts and shuts down even private ads (a person selling a used physical item, in this case). It's *that* bad.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 16, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> It's interesting that they are selling it openly. It still falls under the V-Cube patent, and they're selling all the other 5x5-11x11 cubes "under the table" because of that.


What do you mean by "under the table"? They are selling the cubes to the public.


----------



## Tabe (May 16, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What do you mean by "under the table"? They are selling the cubes to the public.


Cubezz has a large list of cubes they will sell directly to people that are not listed on their web site. Basically any cube from 5x5 to (previously) 11x11.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 16, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> It's interesting that they are selling it openly. It still falls under the V-Cube patent, and they're selling all the other 5x5-11x11 cubes "under the table" because of that.


how does the V-cube patent work?
yuxin qiyi and moyu are also selling 5x5-11x11 cubes to the public. why they can sell cubes on the table but shengshou cannot?
what about shengshou mr.m 5x5?


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 16, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> why they can sell cubes on the table but shengshou cannot?


Who says that Shengshou cannot? 

China law mostly turns a blind eye to Chinese companies violating patents of foreigners. Moyu, Yuxin, Shengshou etc etc don't have to care that their products are technically knockoffs. Unless a foreign company has significant presence in Chinese market to enforce things, go to local courts and such, there is little they can do.

However, what V-Cube _can_ do is use their leverage _outside_ China. In particular, they file abuse claims to Paypal, etc. Or, at least, they _used_ to do this. Bottom line is: manufacturers don't care, but _stores_ do care. Actually, I'm not sure why Cubezz suffers from V-Cube, but TheCubicle or SpeedCubeShop don't.

The patent by V-Cube covers the general idea of the mechanism used in all modern big cubes. Even if, for example, Aofu GTS has an extra protruding lip on the 2nd layer for stability, it's still a minor modification of the same underlying concept that enables the pieces to hold together in the first place.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj have rolled out yusu v2m 4x4!
> available in thecubicle.
> View attachment 10347



YJ yusu v2m 4x4!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10378View attachment 10379View attachment 10380View attachment 10381View attachment 10382View attachment 10383View attachment 10384View attachment 10385
> YJ yusu v2m 4x4!


Though I have heard that it is not that great.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10378View attachment 10379View attachment 10380View attachment 10381View attachment 10382View attachment 10383View attachment 10384View attachment 10385
> YJ yusu v2m 4x4!


What does it mean by X cube mechanism?


----------



## Sergey (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What does it mean by X cube mechanism?


At lest the OCR says: "X-CUBE positioning system The kernel uses genuine license X-CUBE System, accurate positioning, firm and reliable, Say goodbye to the internal iron death!" 

BTW, too many new cubes this spring.....


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

Sergey said:


> At lest the OCR says: "X-CUBE positioning system The kernel uses genuine license X-CUBE System, accurate positioning, firm and reliable, Say goodbye to the internal iron death!"
> 
> BTW, too many new cubes this spring.....


4x4:
YJ yusu v2m
Valk 4 M
Yuxin little magic 4x4
Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4
meilong 4x4
Other:
YJ yuchuang v2m
YJ yulong v2m pyraminx
Yuxin little magic square 1 M
Yuxin little magic 8 petals cube
Meilong rediminx
Sheng Shou 12x12
Sheng Shou 13x13
Meilong 3x3
Meilong pyraminx
Meilong 11x11
Valk 3 m
Yuxin globe 2x2
GAN Megaminx
meilong 5x5


----------



## Tabe (May 21, 2019)

Kashcuber has posted pics on his instagram of the Gan megaminx (factory magnetic) and Qiyi Sail W 3x3. Says the Gan meg will release June 18.


----------



## Tabe (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 4x4:
> YJ yusu v2m
> Valk 4 M
> Yuxin little magic 4x4
> ...


Add the Melong rediminx to this as well.


----------



## AegisSharp (May 21, 2019)

The Valk4m (strong) is out on cubezz now


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 22, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Add the Melong rediminx to this as well.


done


----------



## cuber314159 (May 22, 2019)

And meilong 4x4 and 5x5 have been announced on moyus Instagram


----------



## Sergey (May 22, 2019)

QiYi announced new (flagship?) 5x5:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BxwU68CBHYU/


----------



## CornerCutter (May 22, 2019)

Sergey said:


> QiYi announced new (flagship?) 5x5:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxwU68CBHYU/


Cool! It needs an update!


----------



## Sergey (May 24, 2019)

Sergey said:


> QiYi announced new (flagship?) 5x5:


UPD. It'll be Valk5 M:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bx1eb1Fh2uX/


----------



## AegisSharp (May 24, 2019)

Sergey said:


> UPD. It'll be Valk5 M:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bx1eb1Fh2uX/


Seems like they are suggesting that they will have a strong and weak magnet cubes like the Valk 4.


----------



## u Cube (May 24, 2019)

They are scrambled differently

GOT EEEEEEEEEM


----------



## Sergey (May 24, 2019)

Still bigger than CB FeiTeng Mini


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 24, 2019)

Does anyone know what is that mini 6x6 (~56 mm) in the background?

This is a photo that LimCube posted on TwistyPuzzles forum. I reached out via PM, they read the message but didn't answer.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 26, 2019)

New cubes from kungfu!




kungfu pyraminx




kungfu skewb


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> New cubes from kungfu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*kungfu skewb*

KungFu company produces budget puzzles. It turns out that they have very good, despite the fact that the company is not so popular. The cubes of this company almost always stand in the same row with the best budget and adequately keep on the market.

https://cccstore.ru/catalog/golovolomki/kungfu-skewb/

KungFu Skewb is a good budget skewb. Its interesting feature is the round grooves on the central elements, thanks to which you can confidently hold on to the sub-skull during assembly. The surface is made of matte colored plastic with a pleasant color scheme. This model is available only in colored plastic.

The internal structure of the puzzle at a decent level. It is very similar to the structures of high-end skewbs, so it turns very nicely. Since the model is budget, they decided not to do it with magnets. Nevertheless, as on any budget skewb, there are ball bearings that ensure the skewb to click in position.

https://cccstore.ru/blog/articles/kungfu-skewb/

*kungfu pyraminx*

KungFu is not the most popular company that does not have top models available. Nevertheless, they monitor the quality of their products and produce good budget.

https://cccstore.ru/catalog/golovolomki/kungfu-pyraminx/

Not so long ago came out a very good pyraminx for beginner speedcubers. This model does not take a lot of money from you, because it is in the lowest price point. As for their first pyraminx, it is quite good.

The features of the KungFu Pyraminx the not the most outstanding. It makes no sense to compare it with the top models. But still, it meets all the basic requirements for speed puzzles.

The structure of this pyramid is quite typical. On the inner sides of the elements there are tracks that reduce friction, making the puzzle faster and more suitable for speed cubing. In addition, as other budget pyraminx, there are ball bearings that ensure the skewb to click in position.

https://cccstore.ru/blog/articles/kungfu-pyraminx/

*Above are the only 2 reviews about the new KungFu puzzles I have seen on the net.*


----------



## allaboutcubes (May 29, 2019)

Just got the Valk 4 yesterday. Super smooth. Anyone have any idea when the QiYi Sail W will be out? Looks like a fun cube to try.


----------



## Sergey (May 29, 2019)

allaboutcubes said:


> Just got the Valk 4 yesterday. Super smooth.


Can you please share your thoughts about the Valk4 here?


----------



## Sergey (May 29, 2019)

GAN Mega


__
http://instagr.am/p/ByC4AWBJr_t/


----------



## Capcubeing (May 29, 2019)

does anyone think a skewb made by qiyi valk line or a gan skewb will come out I hope so.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 29, 2019)

Sergey said:


> GAN Mega
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ByC4AWBJr_t/


Does it have ridges, concave pieces, etc to hold on too? Otherwise I probably wouldn't get it.


----------



## Sergey (May 29, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Does it have ridges, concave pieces, etc to hold on too? Otherwise I probably wouldn't get it.


It has concavity on the corners... as of photo.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 29, 2019)

New Sheng Shou 6x6 mastermorphix!

__
http://instagr.am/p/ByDEII_Jaex/


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 30, 2019)

A representative of Shengshou also wrote in the thread at TwistyPuzzles forum that they'll make a 7x7 morphix too.

Personally, I plan to make a 6x6 octahedron and a 6x6 pyrastar out of these.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> New cubes from kungfu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the kungfu skewb looks like the aoyan.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 1, 2019)

MoYu GuoGuan EDM (release in June).

reviews in Russian






and in English


----------



## Sergey (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks good...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> New cubes from kungfu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Does it have ridges, concave pieces, etc to hold on too? Otherwise I probably wouldn't get it.


https://shop.gancube.com/product/gan-megaminx


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 8, 2019)

Valk 5 M review / first impressions by 五尾 (Chinese): 




Brief summary: Just out of the box, it's like an already-broken-in Wushuang M, but better. Inner layers are less sticky than the Wushuang. Same size and weight as a non-magnetic Wushuang. Magnets are on the lighter end.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 11, 2019)

GAN Mega review (in Russian):


----------



## Sergey (Jun 20, 2019)

AoSu GTS WR M and AoChuang WR M are on the way?


__
http://instagr.am/p/By3wGvRJ9J6/





__ https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/posts/2225894557491492


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Sergey said:


> AoSu GTS WR M and AoChuang WR M are on the way?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I literally JUST got an Aosu GTS2 M and Aochuang GTS M.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 20, 2019)

The WR name doesn't make any sense here since the originals don't have ridges either...


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 20, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The WR name doesn't make any sense here since the originals don't have ridges either...


It probably means they’re moving manufacturing to Alabama: “Welp, Rooiiight.”


----------



## Sion (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm a little alarmed how fast news on the valk 5 came out. 

the last time a puzzle was produced this fast (MGC II), it was an utter flop.

I hope this doesn't happen with this cube as well.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 21, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I literally JUST got an Aosu GTS2 M and Aochuang GTS M.


No need to worry, both of these cubes have already been tested and are wonderful while upcoming ones are dark horses.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 21, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The WR name doesn't make any sense here since the originals don't have ridges either...


Right now it's a rumors only. But look at the slogan: "The WR Era"... Seems like era cannot be without ridges...


----------



## Sergey (Jun 21, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/By9zBM3B1Ur/


----------



## Sergey (Jun 21, 2019)

Sion said:


> I'm a little alarmed how fast news on the valk 5 came out.
> 
> the last time a puzzle was produced this fast (MGC II), it was an utter flop.
> 
> I hope this doesn't happen with this cube as well.


QiYi needs to catch up MoYu on this.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 22, 2019)

And MoYu's official note about naming:


__
http://instagr.am/p/By-WBAHJRF9/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 23, 2019)

MOYU KIBIMINX


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10483
> MOYU KIBIMINX



FINALLY!!!!
OH my goodness it took way to long for moyu to make this. I might actually get one


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jun 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10483
> MOYU KIBIMINX


"Kibiminx" is a term invented by @DGCubes, isn't it? It's crazy to think that we're part of a community in which a large-scale global company is influenced by a moderately successful teenage YouTuber.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10483
> MOYU KIBIMINX


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jun 27, 2019)

*Meilong 7x7* is released. 66 mm and 163 g! Is this the smallest 7x7 produced (in the speedcube market, anyway)?

Also, there exists this photo of the Meilong lineup, where it seems that the Meilong 8x8 will be a hair _smaller_. A 65 mm 8x8?!



Spoiler: Images


----------



## Sergey (Jun 27, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> *Meilong 7x7* is released. 66 mm and 163 g! Is this the smallest 7x7 produced (in the speedcube market, anyway)?
> 
> Also, there exists this photo of the Meilong lineup, where it seems that the Meilong 8x8 will be a hair _smaller_. A 65 mm 8x8?!
> 
> ...


But don't be fooled, no magic, this line is cheap with all the consequences. I have 4x4 and 5x5. Assembling quality is quite good except of unequal tension of the 4x4 and extremly loose of the 5x5, but the plastic is hard and cheap, center caps of the 5x5 tends to fall out. IMHO.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2019)

Sergey said:


> But don't be fooled, no magic, this line is cheap with all the consequences. I have 4x4 and 5x5. Assembling quality is quite good except of unequal tension of the 4x4 and extremly loose of the 5x5, but the plastic is hard and cheap, center caps of the 5x5 tends to fall out. IMHO.


I like hard plastic/fast puzzles that can be controlled by adding magnets.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 27, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I like hard plastic/fast puzzles that can be controlled by adding magnets.


The plastic of the AoSu GTS2M is relatively hard too but feels more qualitative in hands. Putting magnets in the 4x4 looks reasonable, but it is time and money. IMHO.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jun 27, 2019)

Sergey said:


> But don't be fooled, no magic, this line is cheap with all the consequences. I have 4x4 and 5x5. Assembling quality is quite good except of unequal tension of the 4x4 and extremly loose of the 5x5, but the plastic is hard and cheap, center caps of the 5x5 tends to fall out. IMHO.


Well, yeah, but this was to be expected given the price (a 7x7 under $10). I'm not terribly interested in this cube _itself_ (I might try it out later at a local physical store), but it's _the size_ that's exciting imo. Given the overall trend, it wouldn't surprise me if the next generation of 7x7s will approach 65 mm and maybe one of two of them will go lower, and 6x6 cubes might start fitting into those 64 mm Yuxin boxes.

In Cubing Classroom overall, MF8 was "alright" and MF9 was actually really quite nice, imo. It's pretty sad that most Youtube reviews / unboxings mention that these two are very tight, and that's it. Once you loosen them up within reason, and break them in a little bit, they are quite decent. MF8 is a bit too flimsy for its own good perhaps, but MF9 is actually *great* as far as budget cubes go.


----------



## Sergey (Jun 27, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Well, yeah, but this was to be expected given the price (a 7x7 under $10). I'm not terribly interested in this cube _itself_ (I might try it out later at a local physical store), but it's _the size_ that's exciting imo. Given the overall trend, it wouldn't surprise me if the next generation of 7x7s will approach 65 mm and maybe one of two of them will go lower, and 6x6 cubes might start fitting into those 64 mm Yuxin boxes.
> 
> In Cubing Classroom overall, MF8 was "alright" and MF9 was actually really quite nice, imo. It's pretty sad that most Youtube reviews / unboxings mention that these two are very tight, and that's it. Once you loosen them up within reason, and break them in a little bit, they are quite decent. MF8 is a bit too flimsy for its own good perhaps, but MF9 is actually *great* as far as budget cubes go.


The size trends are interesting of course, but I think It'll end up at the reasonable balance between the size and the usability (not counting souvenirs).



Sergey said:


> Putting magnets in the 4x4 looks reasonable


It seems so ....

__
http://instagr.am/p/BzNLGRnHmtV/


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jun 27, 2019)

Sergey said:


> reasonable balance between the size and the usability (not counting souvenirs).


Speaking of that, does someone by any chance know what this mini 6x6 in the background is? Seems to be 56 mm or even 55. Maybe something that already circulates in the Chinese market but hasn't made it to the usual, Western community-oriented stores yet?

The photo is from LimCube, showcasing their new puzzles in the foreground. I messaged them asking about that 6x6, the message was marked as read but I got no response.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2019)

Sergey said:


> The plastic of the AoSu GTS2M is relatively hard too but feels more qualitative in hands. Putting magnets in the 4x4 looks reasonable, but it is time and money. IMHO.



I would mostly be interested in doing the 8x8+. I’m fairly happy with my lineup of WCA puzzles.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 27, 2019)

GAN sent Leo Borromeo some good stuff including the 251 2x2 and some hoodies


----------



## Tabe (Jun 27, 2019)

The Meilong 3x3 and 4x4 are both very good once magnets are added. The 4x4 is pretty difficult to put back together after magnetizing but it's worth it.


----------



## genius0717 (Jun 27, 2019)

The Gan 251 looks interesting, do we have any idea when it will release?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 28, 2019)

First video showing the GAN251 2x2, also features the GAN Megaminx


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 28, 2019)

Seems like it would be wise to wait a bit before buying new 4x4 and 5x5, even if mine are quite old at this point


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 28, 2019)

Nilsibert said:


> Seems like it would be wise to wait a bit before buying new 4x4 and 5x5, even if mine are quite old at this point






Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M


----------



## genius0717 (Jun 29, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> First video showing the GAN251 2x2, also features the GAN Megaminx


Ya, they both look really good.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 4, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> First video showing the GAN251 2x2, also features the GAN Megaminx


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 6, 2019)

Yuxin has finally completed their Yuxin Little Magic line!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BziUx_NJJJy/


----------



## Sion (Jul 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin has finally completed their Yuxin Little Magic line!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BziUx_NJJJy/




Didn't see a clock yet, so not quite.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 7, 2019)

Speaking of clock, is there any news of any other clocks being released?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 8, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Speaking of clock, is there any news of any other clocks being released?


Qiyi and Moyu still haven’t had any real progress since 2016 lol


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jul 26, 2019)

Lefun Ghost Pyraminx, but actually a Ghost Skewb in the shape of a tetrahedron. Notice the presence of the other 4 corners (which don't exist on a regular pyraminx). Ghost Jing's Pyraminx then, if one is to be pedantic.

I hope this functions well; the FangCun Ghost Skewb (Tony Fisher's Golden Cube) didn't have torpedoes on the skewb centers and it popped literally on every solve, which is a lot of headache for a ghost _skewb_ with all the orientation problems.



https://imgur.com/9vkyNHf


Also, to whom it may concern, the cube in the post quoted below turned out to be a *LimCube Mini 6x6* indeed. 54.6 mm! I believe they have an old 3x3 and 2x2 at exactly this size.

Currently available at HKNowStore, soon at other stores too, I guess. Seems to be made only in stickerless, which honestly kind of sucks. I was hoping for a black-with-stickers to complete a certain sub-collection. Does anyone have experience with dying stickerless plastic into black? Will it be consistent, or am I better off obtaining a force cube (i.e. fully white) and dying _that_ one?



https://imgur.com/f5Rk2yV




Doctor Hedron said:


> Speaking of that, does someone by any chance know what this mini 6x6 in the background is? Seems to be 56 mm or even 55. Maybe something that already circulates in the Chinese market but hasn't made it to the usual, Western community-oriented stores yet?
> 
> The photo is from LimCube, showcasing their new puzzles in the foreground. I messaged them asking about that 6x6, the message was marked as read but I got no response.


----------



## Capcubeing (Jul 27, 2019)

I am guessing that MoYu will release a new top paraminx. The MoYu magnetic skewb used to be the best skewb everyone used. Then it was losing popularity so MoYu released the AoYan.. The MoYu magnetic paraminx is losing popularity so possibly they will release a new magnetic paraminx. let me kknow if you think this will happen.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin has finally completed their Yuxin Little Magic line!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BziUx_NJJJy/









Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin has finally completed their Yuxin Little Magic line!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BziUx_NJJJy/


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin has finally completed their Yuxin Little Magic line!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BziUx_NJJJy/


Little magic line isn’t done lol


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 29, 2019)

when is the little magic clock m coming out lol.

is the 7x7 better or worse than the hays?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>







YJ YuFu v2 M?!







Daxton Brumfield said:


> is the 7x7 better or worse than the hays?






It says the Yuxin little magic 7x7 M feels similar to the Hays, but Hays is still better. The magnets in the second layer are stronger than that of the third layer.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It says the Yuxin little magic 7x7 M feels similar to the Hays, but Hays is still better. The magnets in the second layer are stronger than that of the third layer.


So the inner magnets are stronger or the outer ones?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 31, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> So the inner magnets are stronger or the outer ones?


The inner magnets are weaker than the magnets in the second layer.
However, since non-magnetic yuxin little magic 7x7 is also available, cubers can self-magnetize it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> YJ YuFu v2 M?!




__
http://instagr.am/p/B0tHmCXJyM8/


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 5, 2019)

https://cubezz.com/Buy-6057-QiYi+Va...kerless+Speed+Cube+Weak+Magnetic+Version.html 

valk 2m with weak magnets? let me know if you have tried this


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 6, 2019)

Volt v2 on the way!!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>





Daxton Brumfield said:


> is the 7x7 better or worse than the hays?






It says that the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 is very sluggish ootb.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>




__
http://instagr.am/p/B0SqJhMJsSl/


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone know when the x man volt V2 is coming out?


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 8, 2019)

If it hasn't been said already

Yuxin Little Magic 8x8 and 9x9 are on the way.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 8, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> valk 2m with weak magnets? let me know if you have tried this



The Valk 2 LM is now available on TheCubicle


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> If it hasn't been said already
> 
> Yuxin Little Magic 8x8 and 9x9 are on the way.












Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7
Edge length: 67.5mm
Weight: 206g

YJ YuFu v2 M
Edge length: 69mm
Weight: 210g

YJ YuFu v2 M is larger and heavier than Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 M.





The Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 M needs setting up to be great.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 14, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2320993377981609
MoYu AoSu WR M!




Above is MoYu AoSu WR M unboxing.


----------



## Astral cubing (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks dope! I main the 249v2M. I hope the 251 is way better!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 17, 2019)

MoYu AoSu WR M!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MoYu AoSu WR M!


Not GTS3? Ha! I am Really exticed!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 17, 2019)

Astral cubing said:


> Looks dope! I main the 249v2M. I hope the 251 is way better!


Simply the fact that it is 51mm let me give it another chance.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 17, 2019)

Gan 251M unboxing:


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 19, 2019)

Gan 356X Infinity on the way


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1YNkbGJi7_/
MoYu WeiPo WR M!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0ptOF8JEu4/
YJ new magnetic megaminx?!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1YNkbGJi7_/
> MoYu WeiPo WR M!


Holy smokes!!!!! The package just looks OP! I WILL get it one way or another for sure!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 20, 2019)

Here is a not so attentioned one: Maru is going to release CM3.

Yesterday, I had the chance to get my hands on a CM3 prototype, which is still in production stage. And here are my thoughts:

It has the thing on Weilong gts2/3’s center piece(the wave thing) But is really shallow, which I don’t think any cube now has. It’s performance stats are the same as any top 3x3 now.

Overall it feels like the MGC v2, Valk power M and Gan 356 air mixed together. I will make a review video as soon as I get one!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

Hays 7 v2!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BsPwWUwnDkb/


----------



## Sergey (Aug 21, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/yuxincube/photos/a.883594391741904/1968233769944622/?type=3&theater


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 21, 2019)

Sergey said:


> https://www.facebook.com/yuxincube/photos/a.883594391741904/1968233769944622/?type=3&theater



What we’ve all been waiting for, a stock black square 1! I’m excited


----------



## Tabe (Aug 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Hays 7 v2!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BsPwWUwnDkb/


Old photo. There is no Hays v2 coming, at least not soon. Kevin was mad when they posted that photo.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1YNkbGJi7_/
> MoYu WeiPo WR M!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 21, 2019)

anyone have an idea of when the valk 3 elite m is coming out???


----------



## Astral cubing (Aug 21, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> anyone have an idea of when the valk 3 elite m is coming out???


I have no clue


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 21, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Old photo. There is no Hays v2 coming, at least not soon. Kevin was mad when they posted that photo.


Yeah. They should make a hays 6 first, at least IMO.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 22, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yeah. They should make a hays 6 first, at least IMO.


Kevin told me they're working on one (and a Hays 5) but there's no timeline.


----------



## jakelevine (Aug 22, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Kevin told me they're working on one (and a Hays 5) but there's no timeline.


I'll be shocked if it's any better than the valk 5.

That said I think a Hays 6 could improve on some things compared to the shadow


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone got their hands on the GAN 251 M? As the most expensive 2x2 out there I'd like to know what its like.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 22, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Gan 356X Infinity on the way


Yes! That would be awesome!


----------



## Tabe (Aug 22, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Anyone got their hands on the GAN 251 M? As the most expensive 2x2 out there I'd like to know what its like.


The people I've talked to said it's "meh". 

There are some reviews on YouTube for it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1YNkbGJi7_/
> MoYu WeiPo WR M!


Looks rad! does anyone know the differences from the normal weep to the wr version mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MoYu AoSu WR M!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 22, 2019)

it is 59mm in size.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1crRyxJK0R/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Cyclone boys Square-1!
https://cubezz.com/Buy-6063-Cyclone+Boys+SQ-1+Stickerless+Speed+Cube.html

ShengShou Mr. M 2x2 Magnetic Pyraminx?!
https://cubezz.com/Buy-6069-ShengShou+Mr+M+2x2+Magnetic+Pyraminx+Cube+Stickerless.html


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> ShengShou Mr. M 2x2 Magnetic Pyraminx?!
> https://cubezz.com/Buy-6069-ShengShou+Mr+M+2x2+Magnetic+Pyraminx+Cube+Stickerless.html


Isn’t that a tip turner?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Isn’t that a tip turner?


It's probably just a Pyramorphix, which is a 2x2x2 shapemod.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's probably just a Pyramorphix, which is a 2x2x2 shapemod.


I know Pyramorphix. I thought it is going to be a “real” pyraminx.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I know Pyramorphix. I thought it is going to be a “real” pyraminx.


So far I've only seen a 'real' 2x2x2 Pyraminx on youtube where someone created one. But it's kind of a pointless puzzle.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 26, 2019)

You've probably heard about this in a different thread, but there is talk of Gan releasing a scrambler / solver


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 26, 2019)

The Giiker Smart 2x2


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0tHmCXJyM8/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Lefun Ghost Pyraminx, but actually a Ghost Skewb in the shape of a tetrahedron. Notice the presence of the other 4 corners (which don't exist on a regular pyraminx). Ghost Jing's Pyraminx then, if one is to be pedantic.
> 
> I hope this functions well; the FangCun Ghost Skewb (Tony Fisher's Golden Cube) didn't have torpedoes on the skewb centers and it popped literally on every solve, which is a lot of headache for a ghost _skewb_ with all the orientation problems.
> 
> ...


It has ball bearings?!


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 26, 2019)

Tymon said the yj yufu v2m was garbage and overlubed


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 27, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Tymon said the yj yufu v2m was garbage and overlubed


Tymon is obviously a very good cuber, but he doesn't have a 7x7x7 average and his PB single is nearly 7 minutes. So I'm not sure how much value we should put on his opinion of a 7x7x7 cube.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Tymon is obviously a very good cuber, but he doesn't have a 7x7x7 average and his PB single is nearly 7 minutes. So I'm not sure how much value we should put on his opinion of a 7x7x7 cube.


The Yufu v2m is very good.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The Yufu v2m is very good.


You have tried it? Is the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 better than it?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

Gan 5x5 and new 4x4? Meilong 4x4 M?


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Tymon is obviously a very good cuber, but he doesn't have a 7x7x7 average and his PB single is nearly 7 minutes. So I'm not sure how much value we should put on his opinion of a 7x7x7 cube.


But tymons pb is 2:31 not 7 mins? Tf?


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 27, 2019)

He is competing this weekend and he is gonna demolish his pr


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Speaking of that, does someone by any chance know what this mini 6x6 in the background is? Seems to be 56 mm or even 55. Maybe something that already circulates in the Chinese market but hasn't made it to the usual, Western community-oriented stores yet?
> 
> The photo is from LimCube, showcasing their new puzzles in the foreground. I messaged them asking about that 6x6, the message was marked as read but I got no response.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 27, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> But tymons pb is 2:31 not 7 mins? Tf?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016KOLA02


----------



## Sergey (Aug 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016KOLA02


Maybe he meant this - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XD2m4APQurbkUKDwlCgXZ9uT-OZBuCA5qr5XhDIOvJA/edit#gid=0 ?


----------



## Sergey (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


Looks useless...


----------



## Sergey (Aug 27, 2019)

Prototype?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=252829728933792


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Prototype?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of what cube?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Of what cube?


It literally says Huanglong 5x5.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Of what cube?


Will that be an upgrade from the Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5?


----------



## Sergey (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Of what cube?


Idk, and so asked a question. Maybe this is temporarily "codename" for the Hays 5


----------



## Tabe (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You have tried it? Is the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 better than it?


Yes, I've tried it. I wouldn't throw out an opinion if I hadn't.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Yes, I've tried it. I wouldn't throw out an opinion if I hadn't.


How does it compare to the yuxin little magic M 7x7? Better or worse?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 27, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The Yufu v2m is very good.


The yufu v2M is ok for what it is, the magnets are a bit too strong and it has a bit of a budget feel to it. If you want a 7x7x7 and have a low budget then get it, it's alot better than the MF7/MF7S/meilong...
The yuxin little magic 7x7 is better but is far too slow (even when set up well) 
But if you care about 7x7 then you should definitely get the spark M, it's great that these new cubes exist but they aren't as good as the spark M sadly.

[I'm NR3 single holder for 7x7]


----------



## Tabe (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How does it compare to the yuxin little magic M 7x7? Better or worse?


Not sure yet. Haven't fully decided.


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Here is a not so attentioned one: Maru is going to release CM3.
> 
> Yesterday, I had the chance to get my hands on a CM3 prototype, which is still in production stage. And here are my thoughts:
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm in Taiwan. Is there any place I can try/buy this cube? I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> Hey, I'm in Taiwan. Is there any place I can try/buy this cube? I'm really looking forward to it!


Buy not yet. I think Maru will release it in September or October. If you really want to try it though, you maybe can go to Maru's company(Address: 台南市安南區海佃路二段597號 ) in Tainan. I believe it's CEO said he welcomes everyone to try it out.

Also, they will host an UNofficial comp on 8/31 in Tainan(Address: 台南市新光三越小西門一F木棧板 ), and their website says they will have a couple CM3s there. Maybe you can check it out.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1YNkbGJi7_/
> MoYu WeiPo WR M!




__
http://instagr.am/p/B1sJk1Mp398/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1sJk1Mp398/


Moyu seems to be updating many of their older puzzles recently.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0ptOF8JEu4/
> YJ new magnetic megaminx?!






YJ YuHu v2 M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

YJ MGC 6x6!

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1imp3sJKxK/
When will it be released?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> You've probably heard about this in a different thread, but there is talk of Gan releasing a scrambler / solver




__
http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/
Will the GAN robot be more expensive than the GAN X?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/
> Will the GAN robot be more expensive than the GAN X?


Most likely. Gancubes are just getting more and more expensive...


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Most likely. Gancubes are just getting more and more expensive lol...


Honestly, I think its pretty pointless. As if anyones going to want a scrambler/solver when they can do it themselves. I suppose scramble,ing can be tedious after a while, especially on big cubes.


Well that is, unless you're a devout Gan supporter


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/
> Will the GAN robot be more expensive than the GAN X?





GAN 356 X said:


> Honestly, I think its pretty pointless. As if anyones going to want a scrambler/solver when they can do it themselves. I suppose scramble,ing can be tedious after a while, especially on big cubes.
> 
> 
> Well that is, unless you're a devout Gan supporter


That can be fun for non-cubers.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> That can be fun for non-cubers.


Why would you buy a Gan product when you are a beginner anyway? I suppose you do have a point.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> The yufu v2M is ok for what it is, the magnets are a bit too strong and it has a bit of a budget feel to it. If you want a 7x7x7 and have a low budget then get it, it's alot better than the MF7/MF7S/meilong...
> The yuxin little magic 7x7 is better but is far too slow (even when set up well)
> But if you care about 7x7 then you should definitely get the spark M, it's great that these new cubes exist but they aren't as good as the spark M sadly.
> 
> [I'm NR3 single holder for 7x7]





Tabe said:


> The Yufu v2m is very good.






Is the YJ YuFu v2 M better than the cyclone boys G7 and the Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 (non-magnetic)?


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Buy not yet. I think Maru will release it in September or October. If you really want to try it though, you maybe can go to Maru's company(Address: 台南市安南區海佃路二段597號 ) in Tainan. I believe it's CEO said he welcomes everyone to try it out.
> 
> Also, they will host an UNofficial comp on 8/31 in Tainan(Address: 台南市新光三越小西門一F木棧板 ), and their website says they will have a couple CM3s there. Maybe you can check it out.


I'm in Taichung, so that'll be pretty far, but I'll have to check it out eventually. Thanks!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> I'm in Taichung, so that'll be pretty far, but I'll have to check it out eventually. Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Why would you buy a Gan product when you are a beginner anyway? I suppose you do have a point.


Ha!! I do actually know a bunch of noobs in Taiwan get their first 3x3 the Gan 356X, because "it's the most expensive".


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

CM3 update!

Maru is releasing it in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 28, 2019)

Is it gonna be magnetic? Any idea how much it will cost?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Is it gonna be magnetic? Any idea how much it will cost?


Yes, it is magnetic. Not sure how much it will cost, but I guess around $15.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yes, it is magnetic. Not sure how much it will cost, but I guess around $20.


Will it be in stickerless


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Will it be in stickerless


Yes. The one I tried is stickerless.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 28, 2019)

if you have tried it is it any good?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yes. The one I tried is stickerless.


Yay! I might get it


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Most likely. Gancubes are just getting more and more expensive...


Gan is like apple...

Gan 356 air... macbook air
Gan 356 X..... iPhone X
Gan 356 R..... iPhone XR
Gan 356 S.... iPhone XS.
Price.... expensive.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> if you have tried it is it any good?


As good as any top 3x3 now IMO.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

CM3 update!
I found a video by Maru which is about how to* clean sand out of your cube(so please don't think it's performance is bad. It has a ton of sand in it for demonstration)*, and HE USES CM3 as an example in the video. *He even open the cube so you can see it's structures.* Sorry that it's in Chinese, but I think this doesn't matter much now.




Puzzle disassemble starts at 2:48


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/
> Will the GAN robot be more expensive than the GAN X?





Competition Cuber said:


> Gan is like apple...
> 
> Gan 356 air... macbook air
> Gan 356 X..... iPhone X
> ...


What will be the price of the GAN robot?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The Yufu v2m is very good.





cuber314159 said:


> The yufu v2M is ok for what it is, the magnets are a bit too strong and it has a bit of a budget feel to it. If you want a 7x7x7 and have a low budget then get it, it's alot better than the MF7/MF7S/meilong...
> The yuxin little magic 7x7 is better but is far too slow (even when set up well)
> But if you care about 7x7 then you should definitely get the spark M, it's great that these new cubes exist but they aren't as good as the spark M sadly.
> 
> [I'm NR3 single holder for 7x7]





Tabe said:


> Not sure yet. Haven't fully decided.


YJ YuFu v2 M or Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7, which one would you recommend?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Is th


Wish Lin said:


> CM3 update!
> View attachment 10729
> Maru is releasing it in the next couple weeks!


is this a new brand?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What will be the price of the GAN robot?


I wonder what the price of Gan products will be in the next 3-6 years.... They seem to be getting more and more expensive....


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is th
> 
> is this a new brand?


No. In fact, Maru is one of *THE OLDEST* cubing brands out there, starting about a decade ago. They are in the era where all big cube companies now don't exist. They just don't design cubes but rather only retailing them in the past years so you don't know them. They had a 3x3 called CX3 before, not so good but come on, they released it in before 2015.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

does anyone know if there will be a meilong 4x4 m anytime soon?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> No. In fact, Maru is one of *THE OLDEST* cubing brands out there, starting about a decade ago. They are in the era where all big cube companies now don't exist. They just don't design cubes but rather only retailing them in the past years so you don't know them. They had a 3x3 called CX3 before, not so good but come on, they released it in before 2015.


Ok. No wonder.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> YJ YuFu v2 M or Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7, which one would you recommend?


I would have to recommend the yuxin little magic but I'm not sure if it counts as budget, I think it might have to be in the 'great' category. The yufu V2M definitely counts as budget and is definitely better than all the other budget 7x7s that k have tried.


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> CM3 update!
> View attachment 10729
> Maru is releasing it in the next couple weeks!


Welp, I'm stoked! Hopefully I'll still be in Taiwan by the time this releases so I can buy it firsthand!
Also, wow, the black version looks sick!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> it is 59mm in size.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1crRyxJK0R/




__
http://instagr.am/p/B1PDKXTHpQv/


----------



## Sion (Aug 29, 2019)

I tried a CM3. I personally wasn't impressed.

It had a really cheap and hard plasticy feel like its sibling the cx3. I was surprised to learn that it was magnetic after the fact; you can barely feel them.

I mean, it's new, but I certainly wouldn't say it's better or as good as a Valk or an X.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> YJ MGC 6x6!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1imp3sJKxK/
> When will it be released?






Solves on the YJ MGC 6x6!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 30, 2019)

Sion said:


> I tried a CM3. I personally wasn't impressed.
> 
> It had a really cheap and hard plasticy feel like its sibling the cx3. I was surprised to learn that it was magnetic after the fact; you can barely feel them.
> 
> I mean, it's new, but I certainly wouldn't say it's better or as good as a Valk or an X.


Where did you try it? I am really curious. 

The one I tried is really good, maybe it just need some break in.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 30, 2019)

CM3 now released on their website:

CM3M: https://maru.tw/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2105

It costs around 18 US dollars.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1PDKXTHpQv/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1PDKXTHpQv/


----------



## Sion (Aug 30, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Where did you try it? I am really curious.
> 
> The one I tried is really good, maybe it just need some break in.



TC had a couple samples. 

I personally like the CX3 a little bit more, honestly.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/
> Will the GAN robot be more expensive than the GAN X?








__
http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1yMWYGjQJW/


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 31, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> GAN robot? What a titanic waste of time and money by a company that seems to be clutching at straws...


It seems like a cool idea. Unless it is way overpriced (which it very well could be) I think we should give it a chance.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1jMpznjaSU/
> Will the GAN robot be more expensive than the GAN X?





Daxton Brumfield said:


> It seems like a cool idea. Unless it is way overpriced (which it very well could be) I think we should give it a chance.


Yes, it looks really cool! However, I don't think many cubers will get it since it is not that useful and it is expected to be so expensive.


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2019)

I hate to be the rotten apple, but I think GAN is pulling an Apple move on this.

The GAN robot only works on a GAN356i, and I'm more than confident that most people that actually know about the GAN i aren't at a stage to where they will need a robot that can solve it optimally.

If this accessory only works on a cube which is already overpriced compared to its main competition, I really don't see the point in any cuber actually buying this. I would've personally wanted to see an improved 4x4 design more than this, which I know could've certainly been developed between today and the release of the 356x.

Edit: this wouldn't even work as a scrambler for WCA-Scramble sessions since it can't even use U or D moves, meaning this is no better than hand scrambling, which is something that takes me no more than three-five seconds to actually do.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Have you ever thought to yourself, "boy, it takes me so long to scramble my GAN 356i, I wish there was a machine that would help me scramble this cube (and only this cube!) in about 15 seconds, not including the time it takes me to load it into the machine, turn it on and hook it up to an app. I sure hope that it can't do 'U' turns or 'M' slices because I don't need it to do them, but I would appreciate it if GAN teased different color options at a later date as those would really benefit my overall cubing experience and would in no way hint at the level of shallow vapidness this company is obvioulsly sinking to..." No? Didn't think so.
> 
> "To be everywhere is to be nowhere"... That's exactly where this company is going...


Scrambling a 3x3 only takes me under 10 seconds.... really, I don't know why Gan would make such a thing. If they continue with these sorts of things, they will end up like Dayan and Fanxin, with very little support from the cubing community. What we need from Gan is new innovative ideas (not robots that solve cubes that will probably be waaaaay overpriced and unnaffordable to most cubers) like their GES system and GMS that is unique to Gan. Honestly, I think they should adopt Moyu's system used on the gts3m, and go from there.

Like Dayan had its days of glory where every cuber used them, Gan will only follow if they continue along this path.


----------



## walken (Aug 31, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Why would you buy a Gan product when you are a beginner anyway?



Not related but the scrambler/bot, but I'm one of these people who got themselves a Gan X after decades of never having more than a rubiks brand (which I knew how to solve, but didn't use all that often, because I'm not a masochist).

Having a nice cube doesn't make one instantly faster, but it's enjoyable (so smooth, so quiet) and it makes me want to spend more time cubing. I'm in my 40s and the cost of the cube doesn't make much of a difference - frankly, there are many hobbies one could have that are a lot more expensive than cubing.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B10MsE_JxAs/


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2019)

Sion said:


> I hate to be the rotten apple, but I think GAN is pulling an Apple move on this.


Come on, they even name their products the same.

Gan air, macbook air
gan x, iphone x
gan r, iphone xr

Also they are really overpriced.


----------



## PugCuber (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B10MsE_JxAs/


YES! FINALLY!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 2, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B15BVy9J9Ou/


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 3, 2019)

Weipo Wrm available on moyustore.com


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 3, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Weipo Wrm available on moyustore.com


A WEIPO WoRM?!?!?!?!?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 3, 2019)

What about a yj mgc 4x4? they already have a 2x2 and 3x3 and 6x6 out


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 3, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> A WEIPO WoRM?!?!?!?!?


That is what autocorrect says anyway


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> YJ MGC 6x6!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1imp3sJKxK/
> When will it be released?





GAN 356 X said:


> What about a yj mgc 4x4? they already have a 2x2 and 3x3 and 6x6 out


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> That is what autocorrect says anyway


No. I was trying to type it that way. WoRM is an inside joke with me and my friends.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 3, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> No. I was trying to type it that way. WoRM is an inside joke with me and my friends.


Me too lol
Even Keaton Ellis calls it the worm


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 3, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Me too lol
> Keaton Ellis calls it the worm


lol


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Prototype?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/B176YEwpwaM/
Yuxin HuangLong 5x5!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Moyu Aochuang WR M prototype!


----------



## Lapse. (Sep 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Honestly, I think its pretty pointless. As if anyones going to want a scrambler/solver when they can do it themselves. I suppose scramble,ing can be tedious after a while, especially on big cubes.
> 
> 
> Well that is, unless you're a devout Gan supporter


Imagine a big cube scrambler, that would be revolutionary omg

Im getting excited just thinking about it haha

p.s. i know lego big cube solvers exist, but a real purpose-built one for scrambling...


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 4, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> CM3 now released on their website:
> 
> CM3M: https://maru.tw/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2105
> View attachment 10736
> It costs around 18 US dollars.


Dang, I didn't expect this to be this expensive. It's about the highest I'm willing to pay, maybe even a little more. How is this cube, by the way?


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 4, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> Dang, I didn't expect this to be this expensive. It's about the highest I'm willing to pay, maybe even a little more. How is this cube, by the way?


The price is actually quite reasonable for a company that rarely making new puzzles, since they have to buy COMPETLELY NEW molds, plastic extruders, blablabla for this cube(Big companies like Moyu make so many cubes that their cost can be quite low per cube, you know)

I personally think it is super fantastic(like top-of-the-line 3x3s), but the one I tried has been FULLY BROKEN IN, which takes really long on this cube since it's plastic is really hard. @Sion doesn't like it much though, maybe because of the plastic.

Maru had said on their website that *they intended to design this cube's plastic to be very hard, offering a completely different feel from the Major Chinese companies*(since they can't compete with them with performance)*. They expect this cube's review to be very BIPOLAR, so it depends on you though. I am sure going to make a review once I have mine.*


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 4, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> The price is actually quite reasonable for a company that rarely making new puzzles, since they have to buy COMPETLELY NEW molds, plastic extruders, blablabla for this cube(Big companies like Moyu make so many cubes that their cost can be quite low per cube, you know)
> 
> I personally think it is super fantastic(like top-of-the-line 3x3s), but the one I tried has been FULLY BROKEN IN, which takes really long on this cube since it's plastic is really hard. @Sion doesn't like it much though, maybe because of the plastic.
> 
> Maru had said on their website that *they intended to design this cube's plastic to be very hard, offering a completely different feel from the Major Chinese companies*(since they can't compete with them with performance)*. They expect this cube's review to be very BIPOLAR, so it depends on you though. I am sure going to make a review once I have mine.*


Thanks for this! Yeah, you are right, I didn't consider any of that before.

I really hope to hear a thorough review, especially after it's broken in. I think I will buy it, anyway!


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 4, 2019)

Gan robot looks like such a stupid idea.



You cant even do U or D moves lmao


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 4, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Gan robot looks like such a stupid idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even do U or D moves lmao


And they even updated their app just to be compatible with the robot rather some other feature or bugs we have talked to them for some time.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B18eIBcBkgM/


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B18eIBcBkgM/


I WANT THAT! Wonder what it's base cube is.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Prototype?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/B1-fFDBJ5J7/
Yuxin HuangLong 5x5


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Sep 4, 2019)

To whom it may concern, MF8 are finally releasing the Sun Jumblix to complete the full set of possible configurations:


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 5, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I WANT THAT! Wonder what it's base cube is.




__
http://instagr.am/p/B2BgIHFhRiu/


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B18eIBcBkgM/


Man, I feel like QiYi is stalling and straight up forgot how to make a new decent 3x3 anymore.

We're never getting the Elite, are we?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 5, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> Man, I feel like QiYi is stalling and straight up forgot how to make a new decent 3x3 anymore.
> 
> We're never getting the Elite, are we?


Is it competition legal?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it competition legal?


No.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Weipo WRM out on the cubicle! 
https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/moyu-weipo-2x2-wr-m


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 6, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2EShx1Bd59/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 7, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Prototype?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/B2Dnw0yJkhr/
The Yuxin Huang Long 5x5 will be released on 10 Sept.


----------



## jakelevine (Sep 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The Yuxin Huang Long 5x5 will be released on 10 Sept.


So I guess it wasn't a Hays 5?


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Sep 8, 2019)

I know that speedcubestore.co.uk is known to scam, but before I knew that they often scammed people, I ordered from there and my cubes actually came. The prices on this site, are typically pretty similar if not the same an stores like the cubicle. I do not recommend that you buy this here because I guess this site has scamed people. I would wait for it to come out on a trusted website before you try and buy it but really gan... $105

https://www.speedcubestore.co.uk/product/gan-robot/


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 8, 2019)

It's technicaly not a scam site. It's astore, they sell cubes, they deliver cubes, and that's it.

The 'scam' is that they are not from the UK. They are Chinese. You could consider that a scam if you order from them as a European and end up paying import taxes since your package comes from China.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Sep 8, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The 'scam' is that they are not from the UK. They are Chinese. You could consider that a scam if you order from them as a European and end up paying import taxes since your package comes from China.



To be fair, they state that clearly in their FAQ:


> 4. Where is my order shipped from?
> 
> We airmail directly from Hong Kong, China. You are able to enjoy such low prices and even worldwide free shipping because we take advantage of the lower operating costs (in warehousing and logistics) and we bypass the middlemen.




They are either a Chinese company that "tries to pass" for a UK one (by using pounds and a .uk domain name), or a European / UK company that uses drop shipping. Neither is illegal. They don't actually claim to do / be anything that they aren't; if you as a customer "expect" that your order will come from a UK address, that's on you and you should have read their FAQ/TOS. But yes, it is misleading of course.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 8, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> To be fair, they state that clearly in their FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> They are either a Chinese company that "tries to pass" for a UK one (by using pounds and a .uk domain name), or a European / UK company that uses drop shipping. Neither is illegal. They don't actually claim to do / be anything that they aren't; if you as a customer "expect" that your order will come from a UK address, that's on you and you should have read their FAQ/TOS. But yes, it is misleading of course.


That's why I put scam in quotation marks because it's not really a scam. It's just... well what you said.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 8, 2019)

It's more than that. There are multiple reports from people saying they didn't receive their order with no customer service help. 

The fact that their site was intentionally created to be misleading - copying the look, layout, and name of SCS and with a URL to hide their true location - makes them look super shady. If you're NOT shady, why act that way?


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 9, 2019)

Tabe said:


> copying the look, layout, and name of SCS and with a URL to hide their true location


You got two out of those four correct. The look and layout seem to be essentially standard for any web store using Shopify, and last I remembered, it wasn't especially similar to SCS. (This is the crucial thing! If both the "impostor" SCS and the American SCS had vaguely similar layouts to _every_ Shopify web store, does it even make sense to say that the "impostor" SCS was trying to mimic the more well-known one?)

For the record, I agree that they are shady, but half of your stated "reasons" simply aren't.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 9, 2019)

Keep in mind that the impostor has changed their web site since their debut. The original site was absolutely identical to the SCS site at the time. All four of the reasons I started are correct.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 9, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Keep in mind that the impostor has changed their web site since their debut. The original site was absolutely identical to the SCS site at the time. All four of the reasons I started are correct.


When someone calls you out, the correct course of action is to _check your facts_, not to immediately double down. Of course you can double down if you really are right, but you're not and here's why:

This is what the impostor SCS site looked like. Compare with the real SCS, before their recent redesign. These are "_absolutely identical_"? They're similar, sure, _but so are typical Shopify stores_. Both SCS and the impostor use Shopify. They look similar. Conspiracy, or just a consequence of the fact that they both use Shopify? If anything, I'd say their layout is closer to The Cubicle's current website (also Shopify!) than to SCS's.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 9, 2019)

"Absolutely identical" is possibly overstating a bit. Basically identical is more like it. Are they similar to a standard shopify store? Dunno. But....based on the fact that they copied the store name, the URL, and tried to hide their location ANNNNND their layout/look very strongly resembled SCS, it's obvious they were copying SCS not just using some default layout they happened to select. C'mon.

Scam site, known to have ripped people off, with lots of shady tactics. C'mon.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 9, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Lefun Ghost Pyraminx, but actually a Ghost Skewb in the shape of a tetrahedron. Notice the presence of the other 4 corners (which don't exist on a regular pyraminx). Ghost Jing's Pyraminx then, if one is to be pedantic.
> 
> I hope this functions well; the FangCun Ghost Skewb (Tony Fisher's Golden Cube) didn't have torpedoes on the skewb centers and it popped literally on every solve, which is a lot of headache for a ghost _skewb_ with all the orientation problems.
> 
> ...


Does the Ghost Jing's Pyraminx turn well?


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 10, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2Ogsrxh7XB/

You know what? Screw it, I'll take it. At this point, QiYi just needs to make ANY 3x3.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2LXI2uphVh/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2N_CBAJ7K0/


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Sep 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Tymon is obviously a very good cuber, but he doesn't have a 7x7x7 average and his PB single is nearly 7 minutes. So I'm not sure how much value we should put on his opinion of a 7x7x7 cube.


He has recently started practising 7x7, you van see some solves on his channel, he's improving very well


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2N_CBAJ7K0/





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2LXI2uphVh/


You can just make it all one post, no need for 3 separate posts.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> You can just make it all one post, no need for 3 separate posts.


Done


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 12, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Lefun Ghost Pyraminx, but actually a Ghost Skewb in the shape of a tetrahedron. Notice the presence of the other 4 corners (which don't exist on a regular pyraminx). Ghost Jing's Pyraminx then, if one is to be pedantic.
> 
> I hope this functions well; the FangCun Ghost Skewb (Tony Fisher's Golden Cube) didn't have torpedoes on the skewb centers and it popped literally on every solve, which is a lot of headache for a ghost _skewb_ with all the orientation problems.
> 
> ...






So tiny!


teh yoshi said:


> Man, I feel like QiYi is stalling and straight up forgot how to make a new decent 3x3 anymore.
> 
> We're never getting the Elite, are we?


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 15, 2019)

https://shop.gancube.com/product/gan-intelligent-cube-robot


----------



## Sergey (Sep 15, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2Ogsrxh7XB/
> 
> You know what? Screw it, I'll take it. At this point, QiYi just needs to make ANY 3x3.




__
http://instagr.am/p/B2bWu_YBr-E/


----------



## Sergey (Sep 16, 2019)

GAN's "2019 flagship", announced by Feliks...


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 16, 2019)

Sergey said:


> GAN's "2019 flagship", announced by Feliks...


Gan is releasing a speedsolving product! Yeah!


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 16, 2019)

Its gonna be called Gan 357 U and it was leaked on Facebook nearly or over a month ago


----------



## Sergey (Sep 16, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Its gonna be called Gan 357 U and it was leaked on Facebook nearly or over a month ago


Reincarnation?


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2NsmaNHOpo/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 16, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Reincarnation?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2NsmaNHOpo/


I want it! Does anyone know if it willl come in sticker less and with Gan's technologies like GMS and GES?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 16, 2019)

Is it a reiteration of the original 357 UM?
Edit: prolly should have put it one post whoops


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 16, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Reincarnation?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2NsmaNHOpo/


Yes haha I knew there was a reason the cubing gods prevented me from getting a gan x!!


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 17, 2019)

(off-topic)
For this thread and this thread alone, please don't quote a full post if it has an Instagram or YouTube embed. Those are _very_ slow to load because Facebook and Google are terrible at making fast websites.


----------



## Scrombo (Sep 17, 2019)

Another look at the Thunderclap V3. According to SCS, it looks like the V3M will be somewhere in the $10 range.

(Edit: Grammar )


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 18, 2019)

Scrombo said:


> Another look at the Thunderclap V3. According to SCS, it looks like the V3M will be somewhere in the $10 range.
> 
> (Edit: Grammar )


It’s available for pre-order from TheCubicle for $10, non-magnetic for $8.


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 18, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> It’s available for pre-order from TheCubicle for $10, non-magnetic for $8.



also avalible on scs cause it's on sale

Edit: now on sale at thecubicle


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 18, 2019)

SCS has it for 8,95 right now, on sale. The non magnetic version is 7,95.


----------



## Sergey (Sep 18, 2019)

Huanglong 5x5 M is available on aliexpress for about $17. So based on price it should be better than LM but not top like Valk or Wushuang...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 19, 2019)

No


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 20, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Oh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it say?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 21, 2019)

Does anyone know about the Celeritas cubes by the cubicle? Are they a new premium option, because they carry the angstrom logo, but on the yellow side...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 21, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> What does it say?


It's 61gram.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> What does it say?


As a Chinese user myself, it says:

Top: 

TengYun 2x2:

Magnetic positioning
Smooth and stable
Wavey contact surface
The rest is basiclly just 61 grams, 50mm across, and comes in black and stickerless.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Does anyone know about the Celeritas cubes by the cubicle? Are they a new premium option, because they carry the angstrom logo, but on the yellow side...


It's "Angstorm" Celaritas, so it's still angstorm. But Celaritas is godly on it's own, like Mystic.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

I'll probably upload a Maru CM3 unboxing tomorrow so stay tuned if you consider getting this cube!(I think cubicle and SCS are not going to sell it anyway.....)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 21, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> As a Chinese user myself, it says:
> 
> Top:
> 
> ...


What is a wavey contact surface?


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What is a wavey contact surface?


Look at the pic and you will see.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> My local shop has a history with Maru puzzles so they might stock it. Whether I buy one or not will heavily depend on the price...


It’s magnetic version is about 17 USD and non magnetic is 13 on Maru’s website.

It is actually a very interesting cube: it is absolute junk OOTB like a rubik’s brand, but it is really, really good after a long and tedious break in process, kind of like OP Dayan 2x2 in some sense.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Nope, sorry but that's too expensive.
> 
> If a puzzle is less that 7 or 8 dollars I'll add it to my stash just for grins and not be too disappointed if it turns out to be a hog. However, puzzles that cost more than 10 dollars have to have some proven track record before I'll slap down my cash.
> 
> I've been burned before buying more expensive puzzles and expecting the extra money to translate to a noticeable increase in performance.


A good point.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 21, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What is a wavey contact surface?


I'm pretty sure it will be similar to the honeycomb design on GAN cubes.
That's what it looks like from the pic anyway


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 21, 2019)

Nmile7300 said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be similar to the honeycomb design on GAN cubes.
> That's what it looks like from the pic anyway


I didn't see that image...


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 22, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I didn't see that image...


What? What device are you using?


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 22, 2019)

Due to some technical issues, I can't edit my CM3 Unboxing video for now, but here are some raw footage(*needs iOs or some extension to open I believe)*:

My unboxing(In Chinese): https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wf_nUbM3ycfTtyaMGIvQWkHmQ7_VlKTt

My 30s friend trying it out: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DBHAQ0gQripGfGNzVKetTFOxwu5WyHsy


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> What? What device are you using?


computer. I musthave not seen it


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Due to some technical issues, I can't edit my CM3 Unboxing video for now, but here are some raw footage(*needs iOs or some extension to open I believe)*:
> 
> My unboxing(In Chinese): https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wf_nUbM3ycfTtyaMGIvQWkHmQ7_VlKTt
> 
> My 30s friend trying it out: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DBHAQ0gQripGfGNzVKetTFOxwu5WyHsy


Can't wait for the video!


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 23, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> computer. I musthave not seen it


IdK. Just now that the design should work well.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Dayan Tengyun out on the cubicle. I wonder if it will be comparable to the old Dayan plastic 2x2?

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/dayan-tengyun-2x2-m


----------



## Sergey (Sep 25, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2wekrlD_pG/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 25, 2019)

Sergey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2wekrlD_pG/


Damn! I shoulda waited and not gotten the Gan X! They're truly following apples path with similar names now....


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 25, 2019)

Moyu is releasing a Maple Leaves skewb and a Polaris cube.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2ykhdYJ1I8/


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Dayan Tengyun out on the cubicle. I wonder if it will be comparable to the old Dayan plastic 2x2?
> 
> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/dayan-tengyun-2x2-m


Hopefully not as bipolar as OP Dayan XD.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Damn! I shoulda waited and not gotten the Gan X!


Your username.......


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 25, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Moyu is releasing a Maple Leaves skewb and a Polaris cube.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2ykhdYJ1I8/


I’ll surely get both of them without any hesitation!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 25, 2019)

Sergey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2wekrlD_pG/


HAHAHA!!! Take that @GAN356X!!!
Gan xs for me!

No that's a lie I looked at Reddit and ppl said the x was still better.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Sep 26, 2019)

I cannot believe that gan is coming out with such ridiculous cube names. As such an innovative company you would think that they could at least think of an original product name. SMH ):


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 26, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I cannot believe that gan is coming out with such ridiculous cube names. As such an innovative company you would think that they could at least think of an original product name. SMH ):



Yeah, that would be better. I think that people would be more likely to buy it if it was named something like the Yuxin Cloud, the Shengshou Mr. M, or the Qiyi Thunderclap. It would also be more fun to talk about.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> New from GAN!


Two things. Ewww and can somebody translate?
And just eww. I hate white plastic. Eww. And what are those shades!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> New from GAN!


Is this the '357 U' mentioned earlier?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 26, 2019)

*YJ Timer *

__
http://instagr.am/p/B21EkgTJc71/
I'm not really sure if this is meant for cubing though. I guess it could be a nice stopwatch for judges to have...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh, nevermind, just saw this

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2xshmFpg15/
I'm really excited about this, the design looks really nice. It probably won't connect to a display though...
I wonder if the WCA will eventually support it, or if they will stick to stack mats.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> New from GAN!





Iwannaganx said:


> Two things. Ewww and can somebody translate?
> And just eww. I hate white plastic. Eww. And what are those shades!


Memo cube


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 26, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Two things. Ewww and can somebody translate?
> And just eww. I hate white plastic. Eww. And what are those shades!





GAN 356 X said:


> Is this the '357 U' mentioned earlier?


The words at the top of the image is simply”post-it note cube”.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Yup, GAN is also releasing a CFOP notebook... It comes with bookmarks... What next, mugs and coasters?
> 
> https://store.smartship.co.jp/product/gan-cfopnotebook-bookmark-set/


So true. They really need to focus on making cubes and coming out with new innovations


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> So true. They really need to focus on making cubes and coming out with new innovations


But their 356 X is already really, really good! What else innovation can you think of? I think it’s right for them to develop more products of other aspects
(but yes, the Gan robot is quite pointless).


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 27, 2019)

With the money they make from their other gimmicky products, they can develop better cubing products.

Gan 460 X, GAN 562 X, GAN Square-1 X, etc.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> With the money they make from their other gimmicky products, they can develop better cubing products.
> 
> Gan 460 X, GAN 562 X, GAN Square-1 X, etc.



Although, if they need to make other products to get enough money to make cubes, then it probably isn't worth it to them to make cubes because they wouldn't get much profit.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 27, 2019)

Or redo the Gan megaminx with normal plastic instead of frosted so it's actually good...


----------



## Sergey (Sep 27, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B21bX2un8ML/

and (seems like it is smaller than X)

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av68370349/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> But their 356 X is already really, really good! What else innovation can you think of? I think it’s right for them to develop more products of other aspects
> (but yes, the Gan robot is quite pointless).


One day you will be able to change the size and roundness of the cube like J perm once said


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 27, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> Or redo the Gan megaminx with normal plastic instead of frosted so it's actually good...


They need to make a decent 4x4 and a 5x5 I think


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> With the money they make from their other gimmicky products, they can develop better cubing products.
> 
> Gan 460 X, GAN 562 X, GAN Square-1 X, etc.



Gan 354 X, Gan 356 Air X, big NxN's, and expand to side events like pyraminx, skewb, and squan.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 28, 2019)

Sergey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2wekrlD_pG/


They love copying apple's naming scheme.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 28, 2019)

What does the S in XS stand for?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What does the S in XS stand for?


Sequel?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 28, 2019)

Do we even know what the X stands for?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 28, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Sequel?


Extra s**y, extra special, expensive sequel, eXpenSive, idk


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 29, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> The 'X' stands for 'desperately trying to conjure the cachet of BMW and the change-for-change-sake, mess-with-our-customers attitude of Apple then failing to do the first and unfortunately managing to do the second thanks to the unfathomably high prices charged for mediocre and eventually failing products that sell to folks who think that a honeycomb surface is the only thing standing between them and beating Feli*x*'
> 
> The 'S' stands for 'small'... Probably...


I took the X to mean something like the ultimate cube. how small is the XS exactly?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> With the money they make from their other gimmicky products, they can develop better cubing products.
> 
> Gan 460 X, GAN 562 X, GAN Square-1 X, etc.


No, the reason they haven't made new cubes in a while is they were focused on 3x3. Now, we just have to wait for a new Apple product to come out and boom new gan cube


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 29, 2019)

Maru CM3 testing by my friend!


----------



## Sergey (Sep 30, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> ShengShou Birds Dodecahedron


Looks nice.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 30, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Looks nice.


Looks great! With... Lot of.... Shape... Shifting..... Ohhhh. Maybe not for me lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 30, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Looks great! With... Lot of.... Shape... Shifting..... Ohhhh. Maybe not for me lol


And a lot of red


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 30, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3DGqpDF2QZ/


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 30, 2019)

Gan 356 Air X? thats already out, its the gan x? 

354 x would be stupid, as it would just be a mini x. anything not 3x3, gan clearly has shown they cant do well.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 30, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Gan 356 Air X? thats already out, its the gan x?
> 
> 354 x would be stupid, as it would just be a mini x. anything not 3x3, gan clearly has shown they cant do well.


I think he means re releases but with the GMS


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 30, 2019)

If apple adds another camera lens, we will have a stovetop 2x2 from gan:


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 30, 2019)

Lol apple and gan should partner to make iCube lol. Like gan356i but more expensive.
Gan's iCube hahaha


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Gan 356 Air X? thats already out, its the gan x?
> 
> 354 x would be stupid, as it would just be a mini x. anything not 3x3, gan clearly has shown they cant do well.


So you're saying that gan 3x3's are bad? Its really a matter of opinion


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

What makes the Wr edition fo the GTS2M different from the original except from shades and a new box?


----------



## David ep (Oct 1, 2019)

Im so exited for the volt v2!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What makes the Wr edition fo the GTS2M different from the original except from shades and a new box?


Nothing.


----------



## Sergey (Oct 1, 2019)

Internals...


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3CwhqVpGCu/







release date mentioned 10/12/19.


----------



## Wish Lin (Oct 1, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Nothing.


Except for the shades.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 1, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Except for the shades.


The question asked was "except from shades and a new box", hence my answer.


----------



## Sergey (Oct 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> And a lot of red



Based on this images it is possible to mix colors (?):


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What makes the Wr edition fo the GTS2M different from the original except from shades and a new box?


lighter magnets, better tensioning, slightly different feel, less locky. I could go on and on.


----------



## Sion (Oct 1, 2019)

Doesn't anyone else feel that Gan might go into a legal dispute with moyu based off of Gan stealing their compression and magnet adjustment systems?


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah gan straight up just copied moyu's stuff, I never really liked gan but this is really scummy.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 1, 2019)

If this is the same magnet system as the EDM, Gan could get sued by moyu. Emphasis on could. But the cubing community is all about sharing knowledge and helping everyone to improve, right? And even though both of them are big business, and we don't know if gan had permission, or if it was a happy coincidence, it's about sharing the knowledge.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

It looks rad:


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> If this is the same magnet system as the EDM, Gan could get sued by moyu. Emphasis on could. But the cubing community is all about sharing knowledge and helping everyone to improve, right? And even though both of them are big business, and we don't know if gan had permission, or if it was a happy coincidence, it's about sharing the knowledge.


It has 3 settings compared to Moyu's 2. I think the spring compression was a step in the right direction


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> It looks rad:


Nope moyu is suing


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> It has 3 settings compared to Moyu's 2.


That makes no difference, its still pretty much an exact copy.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 1, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> That makes no difference, its still pretty much an exact copy.


Maybe i will get the XS. My only question is will the magnets change strength within solves like the EDM supposedly did


----------



## Sion (Oct 2, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Maybe i will get the XS. My only question is will the magnets change strength within solves like the EDM supposedly did



I own an edm. It does happen occasionally if you are a sloppy turner, but it is honestly barely noticeable mid solve, and it’s easy to set back. It’s only an issue if you prefer the stronger magnet option. 

That said, I’d still get the EDM anyway because it is basically everything that the Gan XS is but on an actually updated modern design (that isn’t just honeycombs on a base model that has been used since 2015), and only costs $25.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2019)

The idea that Moyu would sue Gan is hilarious. It's not like Moyu cares one iota about intellectual property or things like patents.


----------



## Wish Lin (Oct 2, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The question asked was "except from shades and a new box", hence my answer.


Oops, sorry.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 2, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The idea that Moyu would sue Gan is hilarious. It's not like Moyu cares one iota about intellectual property or things like patents.


Agreed


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> I own an edm. It does happen occasionally if you are a sloppy turner, but it is honestly barely noticeable mid solve, and it’s easy to set back. It’s only an issue if you prefer the stronger magnet option.
> 
> That said, I’d still get the EDM anyway because it is basically everything that the Gan XS is but on an actually updated modern design (that isn’t just honeycombs on a base model that has been used since 2015), and only costs $25.


Haha I would probably have it on the stronger setting, and my turning is very sloppy....


----------



## Tabe (Oct 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Oops, sorry.


No worries.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 3, 2019)

Apparently it has matte plastic and a weird core:


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 4, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Apple's schtick is innovation, not reproduction.


hahahahaha


----------



## Sergey (Oct 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Apparently it has matte plastic and a weird core


Well, for the X (numerical IPG) we have 3 level of the magnets' strength and 12 tensioning variants, for the XS - 3 level of the magnets' strength and 24 (OMG) tensioning variants. So the next step - each cuber will need to have pit stop staff for the competition to prepare the cube...


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Oct 7, 2019)

The Shengshou / Sengso 14x14 is coming soon.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3ODf4iJbpd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3Pb5lJIITN/

Since their mini 17x17 is coming in some foreseeable future as well, it's pretty safe to say that we'll see a 16x16 at some point, too.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 8, 2019)

In the latest episode of layer by layer Andrew said that there were rumors at a comp he had been to the previous weekend that moyu was coming out with a magnetic clock so expect clock soon.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 8, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> In the latest episode of layer by layer Andrew said that there were rumors at a comp he had been to the previous weekend that moyu was coming out with a magnetic clock so expect clock soon.


Color me skeptical.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Oct 8, 2019)

Aaaand the SS14 is out now. $197 at Cubezz.

https://cubezz.com/Buy-6099-ShengShou+14x14x14+Magic+Cube+Stickerless.html


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> In the latest episode of layer by layer Andrew said that there were rumors at a comp he had been to the previous weekend that moyu was coming out with a magnetic clock so expect clock soon.


There have been rumours of the Moyu magnetic clock for years, and I think they even posted a picture of a prototype on Facebook at some point. Is this _really_ happening, or is it only hearsay?

(I haven't been keeping up with Layer by Layer and I definitely haven't listened to the latest episode yet.)


----------



## Reizii_ (Oct 9, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> There have been rumours of the Moyu magnetic clock for years, and I think they even posted a picture of a prototype on Facebook at some point. Is this _really_ happening, or is it only hearsay?
> 
> (I haven't been keeping up with Layer by Layer and I definitely haven't listened to the latest episode yet.)


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but in some sort of interview with MoYu they said that they've been trying to make a good mechanism but can't.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Reizii_ said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but in some sort of interview with MoYu they said that they've been trying to make a good mechanism but can't.


It doesn't matter how good it actually is, it just has to be better than the Lingao clock and the Rubiks brand.


----------



## Reizii_ (Oct 9, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> It doesn't matter how good it actually is, it just has to be better than the Lingao clock and the Rubiks brand.


Agreed, I think that even if they can make a functional clock they could at least release it in the MeiLong line.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 10, 2019)

The meilong Polaris and maple leaf skewb are out.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 11, 2019)

With the Gan XS and Gan X, could you use the XS core so you have the dual adjustment system, but put the Gan X pieces around it to get the glossy finish? I know you wouldn't get the easy switch magnets on the XS but would work overall?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> With the Gan XS and Gan X, could you use the XS core so you have the dual adjustment system, but put the Gan X pieces around it to get the glossy finish? I know you wouldn't get the easy switch magnets on the XS but would work overall?


And you would get the weight of the XS core


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 11, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> And you would get the weight of the XS core


If it works I think I might get an XS when it comes out. lol my parents won't approve though


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 11, 2019)

Wow! This timer cube will probably be a lot better than the only one so far.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3d4rjZl_sR/


----------



## Sergey (Oct 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> With the Gan XS and Gan X, could you use the XS core so you have the dual adjustment system, but put the Gan X pieces around it to get the glossy finish? I know you wouldn't get the easy switch magnets on the XS but would work overall?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 11, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Wow! This timer cube will probably be a lot better than the only one so far.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3d4rjZl_sR/


How would you start/stop the timer?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 12, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> How would you start/stop the timer?


Well, on the previous one it had buttons on the piece, so I imagine that this one would too. Either that or it detects when the cube is solved or something, but that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 12, 2019)

Qiyi wuwei m!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 12, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Qiyi wuwei m!


There never making that valk elite are they.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 12, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> There never making that valk elite are they.


Supposedly early next year for Valk 3 Elite!


----------



## teh yoshi (Oct 12, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Supposedly early next year for Valk 3 Elite!


That's cute.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 12, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> How would you start/stop the timer?


You press the button. It's a timer, not a smart cube.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 13, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> How would you start/stop the timer?


Pointless imo


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Pointless imo


Wdym?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 15, 2019)

Gan xs preorder out on thecubicle for 59.99 http s://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/gan356-xs?variant=30834906202185


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 15, 2019)

hahaha "... features multiple innovations in 3x3 design (...) an adjustable magnet system, dual adjustment tension/compression system ..."

(cough cough)


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2019)

Phil Yu has confirmed that The Cubicle is working on an Angstrom clock.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 15, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Phil Yu has confirmed that The Cubicle is working on an Angstrom clock.


YES!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 15, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Phil Yu has confirmed that The Cubicle is working on an Angstrom clock.


Omg yessssssssss


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 15, 2019)

Of a Lingao or of a Rubik's brand?


----------



## Skittleskp (Oct 16, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Phil Yu has confirmed that The Cubicle is working on an Angstrom clock.


I saw that in the livestream on instagram.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 16, 2019)

Nmile7300 said:


> Of a Lingao or of a Rubik's brand?


Lingao.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 16, 2019)

at long last. clock hardware might get better


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 16, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> MoYu seem to be in the process of re-releasing some of their old puzzles under their new MeiLong banner, most notably their windmill, fisher and axis cubes... So that's a thing...


why?


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 16, 2019)

They should make a meilong skewb, square one and megaminx.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 17, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> They should make a meilong skewb, square one and megaminx.


They already released a SQ1.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> They already released a SQ1.


Where? I just checked multiple sites - no Meilong sq1.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 17, 2019)

These two reliable stores sell it. Others too, but they seem fishy.

https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/mfjs-meilong-square-1?variant=30217598009477 
https://www.cubelelo.com/mfjs-meilong-square-1-stickerless


----------



## Tabe (Oct 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> These two reliable stores sell it. Others too, but they seem fishy.
> 
> https://www.kewbz.co.uk/products/mfjs-meilong-square-1?variant=30217598009477
> https://www.cubelelo.com/mfjs-meilong-square-1-stickerless


Interesting - it's not on The Cubicle, Cubezz, Lightake, or SCS. Wonder why?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 17, 2019)

Good question. Let's find out!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 17, 2019)

I personally love the 2, 3 and 4, but I am not impressed with the 5. Otherwise the kilominx is alright, but not something I would speedsolve.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 17, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3prZqDlYS7/

There looks to be a new mgc coming out!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 17, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3prZqDlYS7/
> 
> There looks to be a new mgc coming out!


Welp I guess everyone has come to copying moyu. That’s just ridiculous because gan did it and now Yj is doing it.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 17, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Welp I guess everyone has come to copying moyu. That’s just ridiculous because gan did it and now Yj is doing it.


Yj is owned by moyu, so it might give them permission to copy their designs.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 17, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> Yj is owned by moyu, so it might give them permission to copy their designs.


Sorry misunderstanding. I thought Yj was its own brand.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 17, 2019)

As far as I understand, YJ owns MoYu.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> As far as I understand, YJ owns MoYu.


Oh ok


----------



## Tabe (Oct 17, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I'm not overly impressed with the MeiLong line thus far... The 2x2 and 3x3 are okay and the 4x4 is great but everything else seems mediocre... The polaris is okay and the maple skewb isn't bad, but the less said about the rediminx and ki-lo-bi-minx the better.
> 
> If the rest of the MeiLong line is going to be re-branded cubing classroom puzzles, I suppose that's okay... I suppose...


The 3x3 is good once magnetic.

Has anybody compared the Meilong 8 & 9 to the MF8 and MF9? Are they exactly the same?


----------



## jo1215 (Oct 17, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The 3x3 is good once magnetic.
> 
> Has anybody compared the Meilong 8 & 9 to the MF8 and MF9? Are they exactly the same?


Moyu has confirmed that they are the same molds


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 17, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3uBdEQp_DB/

Moyu is releasing the Xinghen TSM 2X2. It has three sizes!


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 17, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3b9Czph3wv/
Dna pyraminx


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 17, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3uBdEQp_DB/
> 
> Moyu is releasing the Xinghen TSM 2X2. It has three sizes!


Rad. Innovative in its own way. 49, 50, and 51 mm I guess?


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 17, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Rad. Innovative in its own way. 49, 50, and 51 mm I guess?


just read the post


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 17, 2019)

it's 50mm, 50,75mm and 51,5mm


----------



## Tabe (Oct 17, 2019)

I would like something more like 53mm, even 55 like the Fangshi, but I'll take whatever I can get.

I'll for sure be buying one of these 2x2s,


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 18, 2019)

Tabe said:


> I would like something more like 53mm, even 55 like the Fangshi, but I'll take whatever I can get.
> 
> I'll for sure be buying one of these 2x2s,


Yep, it is good to see them making a new cube instead of rebranding old cubes


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 18, 2019)

Tabe said:


> I would like something more like 53mm, even 55 like the Fangshi, but I'll take whatever I can get.
> 
> I'll for sure be buying one of these 2x2s,


As far as I understand it's one puzzle, and you can change the size of it.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Oct 18, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> As far as I understand it's one puzzle, and you can change the size of it.



That’s right. 

Looking forward to the release!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 18, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3uBdEQp_DB/
> 
> Moyu is releasing the Xinghen TSM 2X2. It has three sizes!





AbsoRuud said:


> As far as I understand it's one puzzle, and you can change the size of it.


How would that work? Definitely added to the list fo 2x2's I might buy as a replacement as my broken mgc


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 18, 2019)

Am I weird being the only one wanting this?









Beginner Rubik's Cube [Easy to solve Cube]


This cube is a simplification of a regular Rubik's cube for beginners, but it still offers some fun challenges like solving it with different methods. This cube is meant to provide an easier learning path for those learning to solve the cube for the first time and will allow you to improve your...




www.speedcube.com.au


----------



## Sergey (Oct 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Iwannaganx said:
> 
> 
> > How would you start/stop the timer?
> ...







and it comes with the regular corner spare part:


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Oct 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How would that work? Definitely added to the list fo 2x2's I might buy as a replacement as my broken mgc



Add more of a gap between the pieces (not sure how though).


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 18, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Add more of a gap between the pieces (not sure how though).


Yeah, and I wonder how it might affect corner-cutting.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How would that work? Definitely added to the list fo 2x2's I might buy as a replacement as my broken mgc


I have no idea. Anything I could say is pure speculation.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 18, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I suppose it all comes down to whether you want to time your solves with a MeiLong... I've heard that it's a good puzzle after magnetisation, but that clock looks like it makes adding magnets impossible so you'll just be solving with one slightly heavier corner...


Yep, and it might be hard to find it and stop it after a solve


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 18, 2019)

The timer in the Mei Long is not meant to time your solves with while you are using it. It's meant as a timer and a gimmick.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 18, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3rHHLEpZD5/

MGC 6!


----------



## Sergey (Oct 23, 2019)

QiYi Warrior S

[IMG='width:509px; width="509px"']http://www.ziicube.com/image/catalog/cube/QY/QY-333-WarriorS-02.JPG[/IMG]
[IMG='width:510px; width="510px"']http://www.ziicube.com/image/catalog/cube/QY/QY-333-WarriorS-07.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 23, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B38FkWOn-oL/

The Angstrom Clock is confirmed!!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 23, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B38FkWOn-oL/
> 
> The Angstrom Clock is confirmed!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 23, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!


I also like Clock. I am also a Roux method used.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 23, 2019)

Sergey said:


> QiYi Warrior S


Another new QiYi cube that's not the Valk Elite...


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 23, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B38FkWOn-oL/
> 
> The Angstrom Clock is confirmed!!





ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!


Yes! Thank You Chris Tran!!!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 23, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Yes! Thank You Chris Tran!!!


chris is now everybodys savior. He will be thanked forever.



AbsoRuud said:


> Another new QiYi cube that's not the Valk Elite...


Of course... they are just re releasing there puzzles.


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> chris is now everybodys savior. He will be thanked forever.


Agreed!


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 23, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> chris is now everybodys savior. He will be thanked forever.
> 
> 
> Of course... they are just re releasing there puzzles.


Like moyu...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 23, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> Like moyu...


Yep and the Valk elite is never going to be a thing. I bet even mats Valk doesn’t think it will be a thing.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> The Angstrom Clock is confirmed!!


Yeah, it was confirmed over a week ago. Phil announced it on a livestream and told me (and others) about it directly as well.

Still, seeing the details in Chris's post is great. Sounds like it'll be an excellent puzzle.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Another new QiYi cube that's not the Valk Elite...


Maybe when Qiyi runs out of letters, they'll quit releasing yet another $3 budget cube no one wants and actually do a new flagship 3x3.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 23, 2019)

Any updates on the new clocks?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I want it. I've got a nicely growing collection of budget puzzles and always have space for one more.


OK, ONE person wants


----------



## Scrombo (Oct 23, 2019)

Make that two. I'm a sucker for budget cubes.


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Oct 23, 2019)

YJ MGC elite- how much do y'all think it will cost?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 24, 2019)

Tabe said:


> OK, ONE person wants


I kinda want it too. I love the Warrior W.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Oct 24, 2019)

roarofthelion1 said:


> YJ MGC elite- how much do y'all think it will cost?


$18-25 USD range


----------



## TheCube4226 (Oct 24, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Any updates on the new clocks?


Well apparently TheCubicle is working on special magnetic Angstrom clocks set to release in November/ December according to an Instagram post I saw


----------



## Sergey (Oct 24, 2019)

Upgraded Volt


__
http://instagr.am/p/B39Ty_VhrF4/


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Upgraded Volt
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B39Ty_VhrF4/



Thats interesting that it comes with either magnets in the U and D layers and the slice, or just the slice. Have any other Sq-1s done that before?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 24, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Thats interesting that it comes with either magnets in the U and D layers and the slice, or just the slice. Have any other Sq-1s done that before?


The Cubicle did that to the original Volt.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Oct 24, 2019)

Sergey said:


> Upgraded Volt
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B39Ty_VhrF4/


I wonder if the edges break twice as fast on the second volt


----------



## Tabe (Oct 24, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Thats interesting that it comes with either magnets in the U and D layers and the slice, or just the slice. Have any other Sq-1s done that before?


Not straight from the factory, no. Only the Little Magic has come factory magnetic and it's fully magnetic - no slice-only option.


----------



## SlechtValk (Oct 26, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Yep and the Valk elite is never going to be a thing. I bet even mats Valk doesn’t think it will be a thing.



Here is an instragram of Mats saying he is using a prototype at the Dutch open: link


----------



## Mody (Oct 27, 2019)

Does anyone know what the price of the angstrom clock will be


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 27, 2019)

Mody said:


> Does anyone know what the price of the angstrom clock will be


I would assume like 30-40 US dollars but idk for sure.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> FanXin banana puzzle
> 
> View attachment 10948
> 
> Lemon and apple puzzles also available...


Just why


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2019)

QiYi 19x19? I know that this was announced a long time ago, but Z3Cubing seems to think that it is coming out soon.


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 28, 2019)

Sorry if it's been asked already, but is there word of another Moyu flagship coming out soon?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 28, 2019)

The Volt v2 is up for pre-order on The Cubicle web site. $15 for the magnetic slice, $20 for the fully magnetic version.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 29, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The Volt v2 is up for pre-order on The Cubicle web site. $15 for the magnetic slice, $20 for the fully magnetic version.


Being someone who has never solved squan (I have one coming in 2-3 days from Daily Puzzles), what is the difference and advantages of only slice or fully magnetic sq-1s?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SM cubing (Oct 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Being someone who has never solved squan (I have one coming in 2-3 days from Daily Puzzles), what is the difference and advantages of only slice or fully magnetic sq-1s?
> Thanks in advance


MS makes the slice have controllability while fully magnetic gives the whole cube more controlability


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 31, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> Sorry if it's been asked already, but is there word of another Moyu flagship coming out soon?


not yet


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 31, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> FanXin banana puzzle
> 
> View attachment 10948
> 
> Lemon and apple puzzles also available...


Why? I wonder what cune they are based off of


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 4, 2019)

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/fanxin-fruit-cube-gift-box
It’s real...


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/fanxin-fruit-cube-gift-box
> It’s real...


Lol I know.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/fanxin-fruit-cube-gift-box
> It’s real...


I want it.


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 6, 2019)

Angstrom Clock will be called Angstrom Temporus.

Also introducing Angstrom Studio, read cubicle's instagram post for more information


----------



## Sergey (Nov 7, 2019)

And again not the Valk Elite... 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4hSRuxBXGc/


----------



## Sergey (Nov 7, 2019)

QiYi Six Spot Cube (by David Pitcher), since Nov, 12.


----------



## Sergey (Nov 9, 2019)

SengSo (ShengShou) 11x11 (pillowed) is out.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 9, 2019)

Sergey said:


> And again not the Valk Elite...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B4hSRuxBXGc/


I want it. Looks great imo


----------



## Roy88 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yuxin is working on a new 6x6


----------



## Roy88 (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Does anybody know what the difference is between the MoYu MeiLong 3x3 and the new MeiLong 3C 3x3? The 3C is a little cheaper, FYI...
> 
> 
> 
> triboxストア / Cubing Classroom MeiLong 3C Stickerless


The difference between meilong 3 and 3c is the 3c has frosted plastic
And I know that both of them have frosted plastic


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 12, 2019)

I asked MoYu, I'll get back to you once I get a reply.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 12, 2019)

Qiyi Wuwei up for preorder on the cubicle:









QiYi WuWei M 3x3


The QiYi WuWei M is the latest 3x3 speed cube from QiYi MoFangGe. This puzzle features extremely smooth turning as well as a vibrant color scheme. With fantastic corner cutting and medium strength magnets, this puzzle is a great option at this price!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Tabe (Nov 13, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> Yuxin is working on a new 6x6


They've been working on that for a long time.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Nov 13, 2019)

Tabe said:


> They've been working on that for a long time.


not as long as qiyi has been working on the highly rumored "valk elite"


----------



## Tabe (Nov 13, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> not as long as qiyi has been working on the highly rumored "valk elite"


Comes out the same day as the Qiyi 19x19 and the Moyu clock.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 13, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Comes out the same day as the Qiyi 19x19 and the Moyu clock.


Cant wait, its good to see companies making high order big cubes. And finally, a clock!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Cant wait, its good to see companies making high order big cubes. And finally, a clock!


/wooooooosh


----------



## Mischiiii (Nov 13, 2019)

I would really like a valk 3x3 in my collection. I’ll wait for the Next one instead of buying the power m.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 13, 2019)

Is it just me or does the Wuwei seem to be a budget mid range cube? Just judging by its price...


----------



## Mischiiii (Nov 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it just me or does the Wuwei seem to be a budget mid range cube? Just judging by its price...



has to be. I’m quite certain that the next Qiyi flagship will hav Valk in its name.
also i hope there will be something innovative in terms of tensioning or magnets.


----------



## PugCuber (Nov 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Qiyi Wuwei up for preorder on the cubicle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Wu Line of WCA NxN’s is complete! WuXia, WuWei, WuQue, WuShuang, WuHua, WuJi!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 14, 2019)

Two new lubes on Speedcube and Gan Robot V2!

Formula X: https://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/whats-new/products/formula

Speedcube Race GTS: https://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/whats-new/products/speedcube-race-gts

New Gan robot!:


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 14, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> New, from QiYi...
> View attachment 11028
> ... Exciting...


I saw that... interesting, or 'omoshiroi' (I think thats correct). Is this like a 15-puzzle?

Yushi V2M 6x6









YJ YuShi 6x6 V2 M


The YuShi V2 M is a new, budget friendly, magnetic 6x6 from YJ that performs well above its price range. With vibrant stickerless bright shades and a strong magnetic feel, this puzzle is sure to please solvers ranging from beginners to seasoned professionals!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 14, 2019)

mcubes is under construction


Free Worldwide Shipping Available | Save upto 43% | India




www.mcubes.net


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yushi V2M 6x6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t need another 6x6, you shouldn’t tempt me.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 15, 2019)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> It's 12.3 cm in size


That is........ tiny.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 15, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> The difference between meilong 3 and 3c is the 3c has frosted plastic
> And I know that both of them have frosted plastic


 MoYu was not very helpful. 

The package is "different" and the puzzle is "a little different". But it looks the same.

So I honestly don't know what to make of it. They're not being very convincing that I need this cube.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 15, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> MoYu was not very helpful.
> 
> The package is "different" and the puzzle is "a little different". But it looks the same.
> 
> So I honestly don't know what to make of it. They're not being very convincing that I need this cube.


Dunno if this'll help:









MFJS MeiLong 3C 3x3


The MFJS MeiLong 3C, a 3x3 speed cube, is an updated version of the MeiLong 3x3 that features a frosted exterior and a stabler design with indents for smoother turning. This speed cube is growing fast in popularity as one of the best budget oriented 3x3s. Comes with: MFJS MeiLong 3C 3x3 MFJS...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 15, 2019)

WuWei review:


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 16, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> Does anyone know anything about this Ångstrom Studio Project A? It just kind of sprang out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it confuses me


----------



## Angry_Mob (Nov 16, 2019)

Angstrom clock looks epic


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 16, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> Does anyone know anything about this Ångstrom Studio Project A? It just kind of sprang out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just their way of selling off small batches of their experimental cubes, I assume that if people like them then they will produce more of them but most will probably never be made again.


----------



## Roy88 (Nov 17, 2019)

That's what I've found


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 17, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> Angstrom clock looks epic


Even though I know nothing about clock it looks great.


----------



## Mischiiii (Nov 19, 2019)

since the angstrom GAN 356 XS showed i might as well ask if anyone knows or roughly knows when the Cosmic GAN 356 XS gets released?! 

thanks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 26, 2019)

New cube bags to come out on SCS. Looking pretty cool


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5IzVCRnLA-/


----------



## Roy88 (Nov 27, 2019)

The new Hays6 will have a very good price tag I know that it will be less than the shadow m and they are working on the tensions right now


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 27, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> The new Hays6 will have a very good price tag I know that it will be less than the shadow m and they are working on the tensions right now


It may be my first 6x6 then!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2019)

Its about time!

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5fIeilhW_x/


----------



## PugCuber (Nov 30, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Its about time!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5fIeilhW_x/


Finally!


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2019)

Even I learned how to make a gear compression before QiYi. Disappointing.

Plastic capsules are awful because they further prevent compression. it is one of the many reasons why the mgcv2 was so awful; the spring structure simply wouldn't allow it. 

I don't have a good feeling about this one guys.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 1, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Its about time!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5fIeilhW_x/


last time I checked April fools day was in April, not November


----------



## Tabe (Dec 1, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Interchangeable springs... Ho hum, how disappointing... The MGC Elite looks like a much more interesting puzzle.


Yeah, that's the one I'm looking forward to myself.


----------



## Mody (Dec 1, 2019)

now i am sure that i will just buy the mgc elite when it comes out rather than waiting for the valk


----------



## Sion (Dec 2, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5jdLb0hGsR/

QiYi, in all due respect, what the hell are you thinking?!

I don’t mind the fact that they are interchangeable; I actually personally prefer interchangeable magnets because they don’t make the cube look as clunky. That said, there’s a reason nobody does center edge placement. It only gives you the magnetic bump without almost any stability improvements.

Is it bad that I won’t be surprised if this cube turns out to be a complete and utter failure? For a company to be so incompetent with a flagship and not being aware of what’s going on is alarming to me.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 2, 2019)

Qiyi, you gotta make like a online customisable cube like the Gan Infinity before everybody starts yelling cos they payed a few more dollars for centre magnets. And all the other things.
Magnets without CMagnets
CMagnets without Magnets
Without Magnets
No spring settings, white
No spring settings, green
No spring settings, red


----------



## Roy88 (Dec 2, 2019)

No there are spring settings


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> Is it bad that I won’t be surprised if this cube turns out to be a complete and utter failure? For a company to be so incompetent with a flagship and not being aware of what’s going on is alarming to me.


Yes qiyi is going to die and the elite will be a complete failure. I think that this will be interesting but just like everyone else, I’m buying the mgc elite.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 2, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> No there are spring settings


As in you don’t ask for the spring settings, just choose whichever one you want. Just an example.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> there’s a reason nobody does center edge placement. It only gives you the magnetic bump without almost any stability improvements.


----------



## Sion (Dec 2, 2019)

One Wheel said:


>



While that is good, notice how it does flex a little more than average.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> While that is good, notice how it does flex a little more than average.


My point is just that somebody is doing it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 2, 2019)

No one said there's no edge/corner magnets, and no one said this cube needs edge/corner magnets; it might just be that stable.

Playing Devil's Advocate here.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> No one said there's no edge/corner magnets,





Sion said:


> nobody does center edge placement.


----------



## Sion (Dec 2, 2019)

Touché, hahah.

That said, I don’t get why you would need both?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> Touché, hahah.
> 
> That said, I don’t get why you would need both?


Both of what? Center and edge?


----------



## Sion (Dec 2, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Both of what? Center and edge?



Magnets in corners edges and centers. Wouldn’t that give the cube more weight than it actually needs? 



AbsoRuud said:


> No one said there's no edge/corner magnets, and no one said this cube needs edge/corner magnets; it might just be that stable.
> 
> Playing Devil's Advocate here.



You know, I really hope you’re right on this one for QiYi’s sake.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> Magnets in corners edges and centers.


It has magnets in the corners?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> Magnets in corners edges and centers. Wouldn’t that give the cube more weight than it actually needs?
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I really hope you’re right on this one for QiYi’s sake.


I honestly have no idea. I'll wait and see. I'm kinda meh about this puzzle right now. But I really, really hope it's gonna blow everyone away. I mean, it feels nice, but I wasn't able to peek at its internals when I got to play around with it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 3, 2019)

MGC 6x6









YongJun (YJ) MGC M 65mm 6x6 Speed Cube PuzzleStickerless (Bright)


YJ has just released their flagship magnetic 6x6. This cube speaks for itself, it was used to break the Thailand and Malaysia National Average before its release. Right out of the box it is extremely smooth and performs exceptionally. Lockups are minimal and the magnet strength is medium. YJ was...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> MGC 6x6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s the price?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 3, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> What’s the price?


26 USD


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 3, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> 26 USD


Ooh I’ll be buying that after I get my computer (so longgggg)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 3, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Playing Devil's Advocate here.


So you're saying that you saw a side that is the _Devil_, and you thought to yourself, "Man, _that_ guy needs an advocate!"?



Spoiler



I'm kidding I have no idea what center magnets would do xD


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 3, 2019)

Aerma said:


> So you're saying that you saw a side that is the _Devil_, and you thought to yourself, "Man, _that_ guy needs an advocate!"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The devil has feelings too, you know. He might be the fallen angel that wants to corrupt all of mankind and bring them to hell, but you know, maybe he just needs a hug?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 4, 2019)

Valk Elite on Daily Puzzles

Looks really cool. the centre magnet design is pretty cool in my opinion









QiYi Valk 3 Elite M 3x3 Speed Cube PuzzleStickerless (Bright)


The Valk 3 Elite M is now available. This is QiYis latest flagship magnetic 3x3. It features a innovative new interchangeable centre cap system which adjusts the magnet strength from light, moderate to strong. On top of this, there is all 3 different spring options available that are easily...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 5, 2019)

DaYan GuHong V3 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 5, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> DaYan GuHong V3 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh buddy dayan’s back at it again.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 5, 2019)

After the tengyun I am excited to see how it turns out


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 5, 2019)

Valk Elite out for pre-order on TheCubicle for $45!
It looks like from the description they gave, there are corner edge magnets.
They are probably very light, otherwise the center magnet system would not be useful.

Let's hope it's actually good


----------



## Sergey (Dec 5, 2019)

Valk 3 Elite M Unboxing (in Russian):


----------



## jo1215 (Dec 6, 2019)

First I've seen of the MGC 5x5


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> Well, the Cubicle has confirmed the Valk Elite does in fact have a conventional magnet placement system as well as the center cap placement! That's 96 magnets in total. And you can apparently also replace the magnetic caps with magnet-less caps.


Is it my imagination or is 77 grams really light? Or did I misunderstand that?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 6, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Is it my imagination or is 77 grams really light? Or did I misunderstand that?


I think 77g is really light for a puzzle, especially considering it has 96 magnets.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 6, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> View attachment 11079View attachment 11080
> First I've seen of the MGC 5x5


Well, I might get it as an upgrade over the huanglong!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 9, 2019)

Valk 3 Elite releases tomorrow! Unfortunately there’s no way my parents are going to let me buy another cube after only a few months of my current main, but it sounds cool! First I’ve heard of centre magnets


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 9, 2019)

I think it sounds pretty interesting especially with the 96 magnets. I wonder how that compares to other puzzles. I will definitely buy it but i think this time I’ll wait and get the cosmic one. Maybe with PVC coating. Will be the first Qiyi in my collection. I waited for it because the current valk 3 was already so old.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> View attachment 11079View attachment 11080
> First I've seen of the MGC 5x5


Anyone know price?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Anyone know price?


22.95


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> 22.95


my goodness so cheap I need it in my lifeeee.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> my goodness so cheap I need it in my lifeeee.


I want it. The6x6 too


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I want it. The6x6 too





jo1215 said:


> View attachment 11079View attachment 11080
> First I've seen of the MGC 5x5


Sorry for the multi post

The MGC 5x5 preview/first look





And here's the Guhong V3M https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/dayan-guhong-v3-m


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 15, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> View attachment 11107
> Yuxin Penguin... So much want...


There is a mouse too...









YuXin Mouse 2x2


The YuXin Mouse 2x2 is a shape modification of a traditional 2x2 made to resemble a mouse! This puzzle is quite large measuring approximately 138 mm from top to bottom. Performance is good with smooth turning and decent corner cutting.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 15, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Yuxin Penguin... So much want...





GAN 356 X said:


> There is a mouse too.


These are obviously the most expected cubes of the year


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 15, 2019)

I second that.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 15, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> That mouse really scares me. I don't know why....


Yep its scares me too. I think the tiger, panda, then the penguin are the best ones. The mouse is scary lol


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 15, 2019)

QiYi Valk3 Elite M Magnetic 3x3x3 Stickerless Speed Cube_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com





Valk elite is like 15$ cheaper on cubezz than the cubicle


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow, shengshou 8x8 kilominx. Comes with 2 sets of replacements stickers lol









Shengshou 8x8 Kilominx Speed Cube PuzzleBlack


The ShengShou 8x8 Kilominx is an 8 layered version of the Kilominx. This puzzle comes in a handy carrying case, turns well right out of the box, and includes two sets of replacement stickers.




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## cfopboy (Dec 16, 2019)

woah thats a lot of stickers


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2019)

cfopboy said:


> woah thats a lot of stickers


If you bought 3 of them you could sticker 2 3x3s with the extra stickers. Not to mention restickering three 8-layer kilominxes (Royal Kilominxes?) twice each.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

The cubicles in depth review of the Valk Elite M


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> including those with fast'ish times, still balk at the idea of messing around with their puzzles' screws.


J perm is a good example, however he is not on this site. He dislikes messing with hardware


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

Gan 356 RS?














GAN 356 RS 3x3 | Cube Nation


৳ 1,450




www.cubenationshop.com


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks like the GAN 356 R to me.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 19, 2019)

MGC 5x5 on the cubicle









YJ MGC 5x5


The MGC 5x5 is the newest puzzle in the MGC series from YJ. This magnetic 5x5 speed cube features a strong magnetic feel and performs great out of the box. The cube of choice for many professional speed cubers, the MGC 5x5 has been making waves in the competitive community as an outstandingly...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 19, 2019)

GAN will be releasing a 5x5 soon. They mentioned in a post that the GAN box would be applied to their new 4x4 and 5x5. Link: https://i.redd.it/biwl2vypr0v01.png


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 19, 2019)

Any update on the clock?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 19, 2019)

SamuelCrawford said:


> GAN will be releasing a 5x5 soon. They mentioned in a post that the GAN box would be applied to their new 4x4 and 5x5. Link: https://i.redd.it/biwl2vypr0v01.png


Thats been there for a long while I believe. they probably will end up making larger NxNs in the future though


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 20, 2019)

Gan 356 i Play


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 21, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6U9_HsHU7l/
Yessir


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 21, 2019)

J perms. review of the mgc 5x5 and 6x6. The 6x6 is now his new main!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 24, 2019)

Has anybody heard about a 7x7 that’s significantly cheaper than the hays/spark?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Has anybody heard about a 7x7 that’s significantly cheaper than the hays/spark?


Flagships the Aufu GTS M is currently $21 cheaper than the Hays and Spark at TheCubicle ($38.99), the cheapest magnetic 7x7 is the YuFu v2m at $19.99, and the cheapest 7x7 is the Meilong at $14.99









7x7 Speed Cubes


The 7x7x7 is the largest cubic WCA puzzle. Competitive 7x7’s featured in this collection are magnetic while economy models start at $14.99. Popular manufacturers include QiYi, MoYu, MoFangJiaoShi, YJ, and Yuxin. Professionally serviced Cubicle Premium versions of many of these puzzles are also...




www.thecubicle.com





Speedcubeshop has similar prices:









7x7 Speed Cubes







speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Has anybody heard about a 7x7 that’s significantly cheaper than the hays/spark?



I bought a *YoungJun 7x7x7 M from ZiiCube for 10$ with my VIP reduction.
Very good cube for the price!
Even for a chinese cube from a chinese store, this price in unbelievable.
Use the code *"sale"* for a better discount if you buy from ZiiCube. Good services and good packaging.*


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 24, 2019)

I think I’m gonna go with the aofu


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I think I’m gonna go with the aofu


or you could wait for the angstrom clock and get that because big cubes are not fun


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 24, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> or you could wait for the angstrom clock and get that because big cubes are not fun


Are you ok?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 24, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Are you ok?


Not sure...

Just never had a lot of fun with big cubes.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 24, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> or you could wait for the angstrom clock and get that because big cubes are not fun


I’m gonna get that to lol.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I’m gonna get that to lol.


same


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 24, 2019)

The Temporus clock is out, and its $75








Angstrom Temporus Clock


The Angstrom Temporus is an artisanally crafted magnetic clock made by Angstrom Research. Based on the LingAo Clock mechanism, the Temporus is outfitted with a host of new parts including a new shatter-resistant face, a modern black/white scheme with strikingly sharp red 12 o’clock dials, Teflon...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 24, 2019)

rubik2005 said:


> The Temporus clock is out, and its $75
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that’s really sad. It’s already sold out, and it’s 75 dollars?!?!?! WTH cubicle.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Wow that’s really sad. It’s already sold out, and it’s 75 dollars?!?!?! WTH cubicle.


That’s wild. Did you get to order one?


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Wow that’s really sad. It’s already sold out, and it’s 75 dollars?!?!?! WTH cubicle.



Yeah, what the heck, how dare they sell something for a price that's low enough to sell out in a few hours, they should have sold it for over $100. /s


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 24, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Yeah, what the heck, how dare they sell something for a price that's low enough to sell out in a few hours, they should have sold it for over $100. /s


I think that just goes to show how bad all other clocks out right now are.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 25, 2019)

rubik2005 said:


> The Temporus clock is out, and its $75
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m willing to pay $75, but I missed the window. Did you get one @Kit Clement?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I’m willing to pay $75, but I missed the window.



Same here. I almost wish it was more expensive so it wouldn't have sold out so quickly xD I can wait though...


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 25, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Same here. I almost wish it was more expensive so it wouldn't have sold out so quickly xD I can wait though...


One of the great things about cubing is it’s a cheap hobby; don’t ruin it for us poor/cheap folks!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 25, 2019)

I think it's pretty hilarious that none of the major companies picked up on the intense desire for a new clock so the cubicle decided to cash in.

but I would definitely have considered buying one if it was in the $20 range. 75 is way to high for an event I don't even know if i like.


----------



## Sergey (Dec 25, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> By bringing out a product that purports to be so much better than the only other option, aren't The Cubicle basically setting the price to be competitive at clock at $75?
> 
> Isn't this going to turn more folks away from the event than it attracts?


Imo, $75 is absolutely normal price for the handmade small batch products.


----------



## Sergey (Dec 25, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> No doubt, but if you were a new cuber looking for an event you wanted to be competitive in, would you choose clock now that the price of a level playing field is $75?


Fortunately, $75 is not the only option for the clock. Yes, there is no similar wide range like for the other factory puzzles, but there is a budget option for the start. And there is a next level which involves either selfmade or others' mods cheaper then $75.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 25, 2019)

They probably only made a few of the first "batch." I bet that they will make a lot more the next time around.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 25, 2019)

With the Ångstrom clock, I think many of you are forgetting that this is THE top-notch clock. It is literally an Ångstrom product. You wouldn't look at the Ångstrom Gan X and say "aw, thats too expensive, look out for the poor/cheap people in the cubing community!"

An amazing amout of work, research, blood-sweat-n-tears went into this clock. It is the highest-of-high technology at the moment. Of course its going to be expenive. It's technically meant for the best-of-the-best; the record-breakers.

You can still perform amazingly with a "traditional" magnetic LingAo clock, at literally half the cost. That's what I'll be doing for the time being, at least. If you want amazing quality, you gotta pay for it.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> No doubt, but if you were a new cuber looking for an event you wanted to be competitive in, would you choose clock now that the price of a level playing field is $75?





Sergey said:


> Fortunately, $75 is not the only option for the clock. Yes, there is no similar wide range like for the other factory puzzles, but there is a budget option for the start. And there is a next level which involves either selfmade or others' mods cheaper then $75.



Sergey is right - there are multiple people such as TipsterTrickster on this forum who sell fully set-up and magnetised LingAo clocks for less than half the price of the Angstrom 
And the store-bought LingAo is always an option...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey, so for the debate I made another thread on this, so this can be moved there.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 25, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> By bringing out a product that purports to be so much better than the only other option, aren't The Cubicle basically setting the price to be competitive at clock at $75?
> 
> Isn't this going to turn more folks away from the event than it attracts?


No. The original Weilong GTSM was $50. It was the first of its kind, and so the cost covers the materials, labor, and most importantly research effort. Over time the price will lower if other companies begin to produce clocks like this, since we can get $10 magnetic cubes these days


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 25, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Fair enough, I will retract my previous statements. Let's hope other companies produce products for the clock hungry.


There’s no way other companies won’t take notice. I mean, $75 clocks selling out in like an hour? Companies have to notice demand and profitability there!


----------



## Sion (Dec 26, 2019)

It's a handmade product, so of course it would be worth money, even if they were more common.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 26, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> They probably only made a few of the first "batch." I bet that they will make a lot more the next time around.


They did 20. They have 90 more coming.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 26, 2019)

Tabe said:


> They did 20. They have 90 more coming.


That’s epic! So excited for my Ångstrom Temporus!


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 26, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> That’s epic! So excited for my Ångstrom Temporus!


Bro you have to let me try that at MIT Winter 2020 omg


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 26, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> Bro you have to let me try that at MIT Winter 2020 omg


I don’t think I’ll have it by then.. I haven’t ordered it yet as I misssed the window. Maybe at Cubing with the Viking?


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 26, 2019)

Tabe said:


> They did 20. They have 90 more coming.



Where did you see that info?


----------



## Tabe (Dec 26, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Where did you see that info?


Chris mentioned it in his videos.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 26, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Chris mentioned it in his videos.


It still amazes me how fast they sold out. Last time something on their website sold out that fast was the first cube box they released, and only 50 were made... and it was priced at a point where nobody could legitimately say "I cant afford one"


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2019)

20 of the clocks were sold so far. If we assume they'll sell all 90 of the next sock (I'm sure they will), that's $8,250 of income, minus expenses! Maybe they can put some of the profits towards a V2 eventually ;D


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 27, 2019)

Aerma said:


> 20 of the clocks were sold so far. If we assume they'll sell all 90 of the next sock (I'm sure they will), that's $8,250 of income, minus expenses! Maybe they can put some of the profits towards a V2 eventually ;D


$8,250 gross, not net. As somebody running a business myself that kind of money disappears terrifyingly quickly. According to https://www.manta.com/c/mbynx0j/cubicle-us (can’t get the link to work, and it’s a pretty rough estimate anyway) TheCubicle’s annual revenue is about $1.1 million (which seems low to me, unless it’s net rather than gross). Either way $8,250 represents about 2.7 days worth of revenue.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> $8,250 gross, not net. As somebody running a business myself that kind of money disappears terrifyingly quickly. According to https://www.manta.com/c/mbynx0j/cubicle-us (can’t get the link to work, and it’s a pretty rough estimate anyway) TheCubicle’s annual revenue is about $1.1 million (which seems low to me, unless it’s net rather than gross). Either way $8,250 represents about 2.7 days worth of revenue.


Just curious, do cubicle employees earn enough to make it their full-time job?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 27, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Just curious, do cubicle employees earn enough to make it their full-time job?



I would assume so, it’s definitely more than a hobby at this point. I believe that Phil Yu has stated that he considers that he takes home a comfortable salary. I wouldn’t imagine his employees make as much as he does, but I would imagine they get paid a living wage.


----------



## Sion (Dec 27, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> New super-budget 3x3 from ShengShou.
> 
> View attachment 11148
> 
> ...




This reminds me of the alpha chun-2 so much! do you have a link to where you found this? I might need to get one to have that light as air feeling in my collection once more!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I would assume so, it’s definitely more than a hobby at this point. I believe that Phil Yu has stated that he considers that he takes home a comfortable salary. I wouldn’t imagine his employees make as much as he does, but I would imagine they get paid a living wage.


Thing is, I'm pretty sure that TC has a decent amount of full-time employees, plus taxes, building expenses, etc.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 27, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thing is, I'm pretty sure that TC has a decent amount of full-time employees, plus taxes, building expenses, etc.


It’s not like a lot of full-time employees are the reason for building expenses. The Cubicle only takes on more employees because they can. They wouldn’t if they couldn’t, and they would make their business model smaller as a result.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 27, 2019)

both those are on cube zz and have been for like a week. I would have posted about them, I just did not think anybody would care






QiYi Cylinder 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com










Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 27, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> both those are on cube zz and have been for like a week. I would have posted about them, I just did not think anybody would care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as on the cubicle


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> What a terrible reason for not doing something.


I don't have a lot of will power


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 30, 2019)

Meilong square 1!









MFJS MeiLong Square-1


The MeiLong Square-1 is a budget friendly, well performing square-1 from MoFang JiaoShi. This puzzle features smooth, fast turning and vibrant stickerless bright shades.




www.thecubicle.com





Qiyi 3x3x2









QiYi 3x3x2


The QiYi 3x3x2 is one of the smallest order cuboids available. With only two layers, it offers more challenges than you may think at first. Give it a try and learn something new!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 30, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Meilong square 1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The meilong squan has been out for a while now. Even on the cubicle that is what is in this kit that has been out for a few weeks now.








MFJS MeiLong Non-Cubic Gift Box


The MeiLong Non-Cubic Gift Box is a budget friendly gift set from MoFang JiaoShi. If you or the cuber in your life is tired of the cubic puzzles like 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc. then maybe give this set a shot. It includes an MFJS Skewb, Square-1, Megaminx, and Pyraminx. This gift box is a great...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 3, 2020)

Seems legit









GAN 356 RS 3x3 56mm Speed Cube


The GAN RS is their latest and greatest economy 3x3. It features an updated designed over the R and comes in a stickerless matte shade. 56mm x 56mm x 56mm




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 3, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Seems legit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure about the "latest and greatest" right after they release the XS.
Is there any word of new 6x6's that are in development (I'm hoping Shadow V2 or Aoshi GTS2)


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jan 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm not quite sure about the "latest and greatest" right after they release the XS.
> Is there any word of new 6x6's that are in development (I'm hoping Shadow V2 or Aoshi GTS2)


I'm pretty sure yuxin is working on a Hays 6 but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 4, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I'm pretty sure yuxin is working on a Hays 6 but don't quote me on that.


They are. Kevin told me himself.


----------



## Roy88 (Jan 4, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I'm pretty sure yuxin is working on a Hays 6 but don't quote me on that.


yes they are i talked to them and i sent it here


----------



## dailypuzzlescomau (Jan 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm not quite sure about the "latest and greatest" right after they release the XS.
> Is there any word of new 6x6's that are in development (I'm hoping Shadow V2 or Aoshi GTS2)


Whoops, that's meant to say economy right after that. It's been fixed now! - Billy


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 5, 2020)

Donate money to Australian Bushfires through Daily Puzzles!









Australia Bushfire Donation - 100% goes to support groups.


Please consider adding a donation with the purchase of a cube, everyone donation helps. Australia is currently experiencing some of the most dangerous and catastrophic bushfires our nation has ever seen. With millions of hectares of land destroyed and countless lives lost, Australia's volunteer...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 9, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Donate money to Australian Bushfires through Daily Puzzles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


especially the $100 option


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 9, 2020)

New Yuxin Kirin Cubes. 5x5, 4x4 v2, 2x2








YuXin Black Kirin 5x5


The Black Kirin 5x5 is a new budget friendly 5x5 speed cube from Yuxin. This puzzle features a frosted exterior and vibrant stickerless bright shades. The Black Kirin 5x5 turns smoothly out of the box and has a stable and compliant feel.




www.thecubicle.com












YuXin Black Kirin 4x4 V2


The Black Kirin 4x4 is a new budget friendly puzzle from Yuxin. This puzzle features a frosted exterior and vibrant stickerless bright shades. The Black Kirin 4x4 turns smoothly out of the box and has a stable and compliant feel.




www.thecubicle.com












YuXin Black Kirin 2x2


The Black Kirin 2x2 is a new budget friendly puzzle from YuXin. This puzzle features a slightly frosted exterior for a great experience both visually and grip wise. The Black Kirin turns smoothly out of the box and has a stable and compliant feel.




www.thecubicle.com





Proshop MGC cubes








Pro Shop MGC 6x6


The Pro Shop MGC 6x6 is a light and fast magnetic 6x6 that comes at a budget-friendly price. This puzzle features consistent, medium strength magnetic layers that rival current flagship 6x6s. The Pro Shop MGC 6x6 comes lubed with a balanced mixture of Weight 4, Lubicle Speedy, and DNM-37 that...




www.thecubicle.com












Pro Shop MGC3 Elite


The Pro Shop MGC3 Elite is a fast, crisp and stable magnetic 3x3 produced by YJ. This puzzle includes many new features such as adjustable magnet strength and a dual tensioning system, which are set to lite and tension 3, respectively. The Pro Shop MGC3 Elite is lubed with a balanced mixture of...




www.thecubicle.com












Pro Shop MGC 5x5


The Pro Shop MGC 5x5 is a light and fast magnetic 5x5 at a great price. This puzzle features a moderately strong magnetic feel that is very similar to most flagship 5x5’s on the market. This puzzle is lubed with a balanced mixture of Weight 4, Lubicle Speedy, and DNM-37 to provide a fast and...




www.thecubicle.com





Angstrom Valk Elite








Angstrom Valk 3 Elite M 3x3


The Angstrom Valk 3 Elite M is a light and fast magnetic 3x3 with many innovative features. This revolutionary puzzle has the first “twin-magnetic” system that features both center-edge and corner-edge magnetism. The Angstrom Valk 3 Elite M also comes packaged with additional magnetic caps and...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Tabe (Jan 13, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 13, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Sweet!


Except I JUST bought the YuFu. They took 12 days to reply.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 13, 2020)

The cubicle is doing charity for the wild fires. You buy a cube logo with a animal an all proceeds go to wildfire stuff.








Cubicle Cockatoo Logo


This is a special logo designed for our Support Australian Wildlife Logos Collection. 100% of proceeds from this logo will be donated to Wires Wildlife Rescue to help victims of Australia’s recent fires. Available only while supplies last.




www.thecubicle.com












Cubicle Kangaroo Logo


This is a special logo designed for our Support Australian Wildlife Logos Collection. 100% of proceeds from this logo will be donated to Wires Wildlife Rescue to help victims of Australia’s recent fires. Available only while supplies last.




www.thecubicle.com












Cubicle Platypus Logo


This is a special logo designed for our Support Australian Wildlife Logos Collection. 100% of proceeds from this logo will be donated to Wires Wildlife Rescue to help victims of Australia’s recent fires. Available only while supplies last.




www.thecubicle.com












Cubicle Snake Logo


This is a special logo designed for our Support Australian Wildlife Logos Collection. 100% of proceeds from this logo will be donated to Wires Wildlife Rescue to help victims of Australia’s recent fires. Available only while supplies last.




www.thecubicle.com












Cubicle Spider Logo


This is a special logo designed for our Support Australian Wildlife Logos Collection. 100% of proceeds from this logo will be donated to Wires Wildlife Rescue to help victims of Australia’s recent fires. Available only while supplies last.




www.thecubicle.com












Cubicle Koala Logo


This is a special logo designed for our Support Australian Wildlife Logos Collection. 100% of proceeds from this logo will be donated to Wires Wildlife Rescue to help victims of Australia’s recent fires. Available only while supplies last.




www.thecubicle.com




i want the platypus it’s so stinking adorable.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2020)

GAN 356 X V2 (2020 Edition) Magnetic Speed Cube Puzzle


GAN has just updated their famous 356X with a brand new 2020 edition. This version features the updated GES system which is found on the XS as well as a new reinforced plastic core to lower the weight. This puzzle feels like a softer version of the original and performs excellently out of the...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au





X V3. Like the XS wasn't enough lol.

EDIT : In stock on SCS : https://speedcubeshop.com/products/gan-356-x-magnetic-3x3-v2


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> GAN 356 X V2 (2020 Edition) Magnetic Speed Cube Puzzle
> 
> 
> GAN has just updated their famous 356X with a brand new 2020 edition. This version features the updated GES system which is found on the XS as well as a new reinforced plastic core to lower the weight. This puzzle feels like a softer version of the original and performs excellently out of the...
> ...


They say it's in stock but list a release date of 11/8/20...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 14, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> GAN 356 X V2 (2020 Edition) Magnetic Speed Cube Puzzle
> 
> 
> GAN has just updated their famous 356X with a brand new 2020 edition. This version features the updated GES system which is found on the XS as well as a new reinforced plastic core to lower the weight. This puzzle feels like a softer version of the original and performs excellently out of the...
> ...



It looks like a Gan X with the XS spring system.


----------



## Roy88 (Jan 20, 2020)

Just got new news from moyu thanks to me


----------



## ProStar (Jan 20, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Just got new news from moyu thanks to me



GTS4M? @TNL Cubing might be right lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> GTS4M? @TNL Cubing might be right lol


I'm hoping for a GTS Elite


----------



## ProStar (Jan 20, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'm hoping for a GTS Elite



It'd be the same thing, just different name. And considering the past ones have been GTS, GTS2, and GTS3, the new GTS being named GTS 4 is more likely then something like Elite, Power, etc.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It'd be the same thing, just different name. And considering the past ones have been GTS, GTS2, and GTS3, the new GTS being named GTS 4 is more likely then something like Elite, Power, etc.


If it has customisation and a feel that suits me I'll get it. I have had enough of my Gan X feel


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> If it has customisation and a feel that suits me I'll get it. I have had enough of my Gan X feel


I guess you have to change your account name

they need to have the gts infinity, you can customise the magnetic strength spring compression and the asthetics. every order would be custom, you could have different sizes and so on. I feel there will be no need for a gts4, as the gts3m and wrm were good conclusions to the line. Instead they should double down on their own products like big cubes, the aosu gt3m with ridges, it would a aosu wrm but for people who like the weilong gt3m ridges. and add imroveents to the aouchang, aoshi and aofu


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 21, 2020)

The next advancement that needs to be made in cubes is DIY kits with custom stickerless shades.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I guess you have to change your account name


Maybe. I prolly should have thought about ahead when naming myself. Idk rly


----------



## Roy88 (Jan 21, 2020)

I donno anything else about it


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jan 21, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Maybe. I prolly should have thought about ahead when naming myself. Idk rly


You can change your name with the premium membership.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You can change your name with the premium membership.


or get an alt which is free


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> or get an alt which is free


Although technically against the rules...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Although technically against the rules...


?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> ?











Forum Rules


Rules for the community forum.




www.speedsolving.com





Rule c


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 21, 2020)

A GTS? A 3x3? 4x4? 5x5? This info is vague.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Just got new news from moyu thanks to me


how do you get this? also could be other lines, i think they were just hinting not confirming


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Just got new news from moyu thanks to me











Moyu should stop releasing so many cubes..?


So I heard about a bunch of controversy regarding this topic and was just kind of confused on how it all started/what exactly it's about. Yeah I'm a bit late to the topic, but it still seems like it's somewhat relevant even right now, so I figured I'd dig a little deeper. I mean at the end of...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Sion (Jan 23, 2020)

If companies don’t allow their cubes to “breathe” in between their releases (meaning they don’t give individual cubes to have their moment of popularity before releasing another one), there runs a risk that they could sabotage their own releases and possibly prevent a cube that could’ve gotten a heavy number of sales dwindled. This is also coupled with the fact that flagship culture comes into play, which could also hinder company sales.

fortunately MoYu hasn’t done something like this since 2016, even giving their budget Meilong line some breathing time before releasing another cube.

QiYi, however, might be digging their grave with it. The WuWei was completely overshadowed, along with the Warrior S. The Tclap v3 was given barely enough breathing time, yet it wasn’t as relevant as the upcoming velite, which almost certainly hurt sales. 

Furthermore, it is also a bit of brand suicide, They killed the thunderclap line in the name of the Valk (the Tclap v1 was one of the best for its time,) and the WuWei being a mere budget cube disregards the mass success of all the other cubes in the Wu Line.

Ironically, the only one who seems to know what they are doing with their marketing right now is MoYu; they know their target audiences well, and they give all their products a time to shine without sabotaging their products in the name of flagship culture. Every cube in the MoYu lineup seems to know it’s place, which I can’t say for many other brands.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't understand GAN. They seem to release a new 3x3 every month, but we are still waiting for an upgraded version of their 4x4, a 5x5, and, why not, a square-1.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> I don't understand GAN. They seem to release a new 3x3 every month, but we are still waiting for an upgraded version of their 4x4, a 5x5, and, why not, a square-1.


Gan is getting greedy with 3x3s, which because of the fanboy following they have built they can afford to do for a little while.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Gan is getting greedy with 3x3s, which because of the fanboy following they have built they can afford to do for a little while.



There's only so many flagship 3x3s you can release before people realize nothing's being added. Gan needs to release other puzzles, or they'll fall soon.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> There's only so many flagship 3x3s you can release before people realize nothing's being added. Gan needs to release other puzzles, or they'll fall soon.


Agreed. They need to release something different soon, but they’ve done fine releasing too many 3x3s for a while now. It’s just not an infinite well.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 23, 2020)

They need to release a 5x5, 3x3, and square-1 as Pyjam said. I Gan feeling sq-1 would be very interesting. I would also like to see a Gan Pyraminx, it would also be interesting


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 23, 2020)

I can only imagine the hype if Gan ever announced a clock. Lol. It would probably cost $150, suck, and sell out immediately.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

I want to see a pyraminx that is concave in the middle. Also possibly concave tips


----------



## Roy88 (Jan 24, 2020)

Really


----------



## ProStar (Jan 24, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Really



I don't want concave dots, I want something like the wingy skewb


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Really


I'll pass. My Bell is fine


----------



## Tabe (Jan 24, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Really


Interesting. I searched for that on Aliexpress and couldn't find it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

Aochuang WRM! Very hyped for this!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Aochuang WRM! Very hyped for this!


A 61mm 5x5, that will be interesting, definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2020)

Woah, awesome


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Woah, awesome



Max Lube!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Woah, awesome


If this goes on an Australian cube store I'll buy it I think


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> If this goes on an Australian cube store I'll buy it I think



Daily Puzzles usually has all of the cubicles lubes, so you should be good. Also I just learned that it is being released on Friday.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2020)

This isn't necessarily happening, but it would be cool to see a mass-produced 4x4 mirror blocks.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 4, 2020)

DailyPuzzles now has silicone syringe lubes!

Weight Lubes Bundle
Weight 1
Weight 2
Weight 3
Weight 4
Weight 5


----------



## STLCuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Sergey said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think it may be interesting to collect info about upcoming (officially or unofficially announced) puzzles in one place.
> 
> ...


I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Feb 4, 2020)

Who else is excited for the Aochuang WR M? I know I am! I just hope it's cheaper than the Valk...


----------



## Tabe (Feb 4, 2020)

STLCuber said:


> I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with


Luke Tycksen and Kevin Hays, at least for a little while, both used Huanglong 3x3s as their mains. I haven't spoken to either one recently so don't know what they're currently using.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 4, 2020)

STLCuber said:


> I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with



I use a Huanglong 3x3 as my backup main and my BLD main


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 4, 2020)

I use a Coated Huanglong as my 3x3 main and BLD main as well.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 5, 2020)

STLCuber said:


> I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with


I'm going to buy the huanglong 3x3 M soon.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 5, 2020)

STLCuber said:


> I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with


You replied to a post from almost two years ago.

---

Also, I have the Huanglong 3 M and I don't really like it. It's not terrible per se, but I get better times on most of my other cubes. (Literally just bought it to use at FMSEA 2018 so I could have three good cubes to do FMC with (lol).)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 5, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> You replied to a post from almost two years ago.


It says it was posted yesterday.



xyzzy said:


> Also, I have the Huanglong 3 M and I don't really like it. It's not terrible per se, but I get better times on most of my other cubes. (Literally just bought it to use at FMSEA 2018 so I could have three good cubes to do FMC with (lol).)


A lot of people like it. The main feature I want is really fast speed, as I always under shoot. I’m going to also get some Compound X/Controlius.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I know I am! I just hope it's cheaper than the Valk...


If it is not better and/or cheaper than the MGC, which is arguably better than the valk, I don't think a lot of people will get super excited.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 5, 2020)

Super excited

Will be getting it on release and will definitely be letting you guys know how it performs.

For now, let's hope that those in China remain safe and well and conditions become stable.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow is the MGC really better than the valk? I have the first Aochuang GTS M and have been looking for an upgrade. So maybe if it's better i'll just get the MGC. I was hoping to wait for the Aochuang but if it's better maybe i'll wait.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Wow is the MGC really better than the valk? I have the first Aochuang GTS M and have been looking for an upgrade. So maybe if it's better i'll just get the MGC. I was hoping to wait for the Aochuang but if it's better maybe i'll wait.


I wouldn't say the MGC is better than the Valk. It's SUPER fast, though, which some people may like.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 6, 2020)

I just think it is kinda dumb how it is still called WRM when the weipo, aosu and aochuang never had ridges, it was only the GTS3


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 6, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I just think it is kinda dumb how it is still called WRM when the weipo, aosu and aochuang never had ridges, it was only the GTS3


MoYu decided that WRM is their new gimmick, so they're calling everything WRM. I agree though, it's kinda lame.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 6, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Wow is the MGC really better than the valk? I have the first Aochuang GTS M and have been looking for an upgrade. So maybe if it's better i'll just get the MGC. I was hoping to wait for the Aochuang but if it's better maybe i'll wait.





Tabe said:


> I wouldn't say the MGC is better than the Valk. It's SUPER fast, though, which some people may like.


I think they are both competitors for the best 5x5. I tried a Valk at Melbourne Summer and liked its reliability but preferred the turning of my MGC. Sure its fast, but I ahem put in quite a bit of weight 5 and a bit of silk and its quite slow now (too slow for me, waaaay to slow for iwannaganx who loves fast cube, but about right for most cubers) 

Personally I'm quite hyped for it, but I think I'll stick with my MGC until I feel I need and upgrade


----------



## Mischiiii (Feb 6, 2020)

I’m not really excited because I’m already quite happy with my cosmic valk 5. But I’m thinking about trying it just to have a second 5x5 that maybe is different from what i already have. Is there a release date ?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> I’m not really excited because I’m already quite happy with my cosmic valk 5. But I’m thinking about trying it just to have a second 5x5 that maybe is different from what i already have. Is there a release date ?


I think it was supposed to be first/second week of February but due to the coronavirus they have understandably stopped manufacture/shipping etc and are having to have an extended break. Will be some point this month for sure.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 8, 2020)

STLCuber said:


> I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with


This post quoted a post from 2 years ago.


PingPongCuber said:


> I use a Huanglong 3x3 as my backup main and my BLD main


This post was simply replying to the bumping post


xyzzy said:


> You replied to a post from almost two years ago.


This post is referring to the wrong post.


brododragon said:


> It says it was posted yesterday.


This post is correct but could have also pointed out the confusion.

Edit: apparently im an idiot and none of this is correct


Regarding the Huanlong, I've enjoyed the couple that I've tried at different comps. From what I remember, it was super fast and smooth, although the one I tried had obnoxiously strong magnets that made the turning really jerky. I would definitely have considered maining one, but there are better cubes right now, so I won't.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It says it was posted yesterday.





GenTheThief said:


> This post is referring to the wrong post.





https://imgur.com/LHvPUQs

 Pretty sure 2018 is two years ago.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 8, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> https://imgur.com/LHvPUQs
> 
> Pretty sure 2018 is two years ago.


Oh. I thought you were talking about the post I quoted:


STLCuber said:


> I feel like they shouldn’t have gone down to 3x3 with the huanglong series, I don’t think anyone would main a huanlong 3x3 I really only buy huanlongs if I want a big cube to mess around with


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank to at @PingPongCuber for sharing this, but it seems like Chris Tran is leaving TheCubical.US...the reason I posted that here is I am curious what that means for the Angstrom Clocks and Angstrom in general. @PingPongCuber said it is on Instagram.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 8, 2020)

Daily puzzles hand warmers. We need a comparison between the cubicle ones and the daily puzzles ones









DailyPuzzles Premium Handwarmers (2-Pack)


Do you have trouble turning your best when your hands are cold? Not anymore, introducing our portable hand warmers. Simply open the packet and receive instant and long-lasting heat. Lasts for up to 10 hours of use.Peak Temperature: 65c Average Temperature: 48c Pad size: 55mm x 90mmGeneric...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 8, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Daily puzzles hand warmers. We need a comparison between the cubicle ones and the daily puzzles ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I have said before, Daily Puzzles receives their products from the Cubicle, so I would expect the hand warmers to be the same.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 8, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank to at @PingPongCuber for sharing this, but it seems like Chris Tran is leaving TheCubical.US...the reason I posted that here is I am curious what that means for the Angstrom Clocks and Angstrom in general. @PingPongCuber said it is on Instagram.


Wait? Where did you hear that Chris Tran is leaving TheCubicle?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 8, 2020)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Wait? Where did you hear that Chris Tran is leaving TheCubicle?




__
http://instagr.am/p/B8RnRp2nQf2/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 8, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8RnRp2nQf2/


What will happen to all those special cube lubes and the temporus clock?



PingPongCuber said:


> Like I have said before, Daily Puzzles receives their products from the Cubicle, so I would expect the hand warmers to be the same.





Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Why can't you just heat up your hands in warm water?


I just use hot water and burn my hands off. I find that if I've gone for a walk in th cold my fingers go all numb and useless and become really lethargic. Normally I'll use hot water, shake my hands around a lot, rub them together, or just sit in front of the fire


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 8, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> What will happen to all those special cube lubes and the tempers clock?


Probably he will give all the chemical fourmulas, instructions and all that to someone else, if they don't already have it, and they will continue making the lubes instead.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 8, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Probably he will give all the chemical fourmulas, instructions and all that to someone else, if they don't already have it, and they will continue making the lubes instead.


I’m guessing that they’ll try to find someone else. Chemist anyone?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 12, 2020)

Is Moyu/QiYi/Gan going to make a better clock?

Because the best(only) one is the LingAo and it sucks


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Is Moyu/QiYi/Gan going to make a better clock?
> 
> Because the best(only) one is the LingAo and it sucks


Ummmmmm....


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmmm....


I know but it is VERY VERY VERY expensive and super rare to get.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 12, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> I know but it is VERY VERY VERY expensive and super rare to get.


And has gotten poor reviews.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> And has gotten poor reviews.


I’ve tried one a little. Pretty comparable to a decently set-up and magnetized Ling Ao, surprisingly enough. Not revolutionary.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> And has gotten poor reviews.


From what I've heard, it's poor due to the performance relative to the price, not the performance relative to other clocks. I haven't tried it yet myself, though.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 12, 2020)

Aerma said:


> From what I've heard, it's poor due to the performance relative to the price, not the performance relative to other clocks. I haven't tried it yet myself, though.


Yeah, it’s essentially not a good value for the price. Without a doubt it’s still the best clock, it just needs work to be better value. The price they charge is appropriate imo, but most people will be better off setting up and magnetizing a LingAo at half the cost.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 12, 2020)

Aerma said:


> From what I've heard, it's poor due to the performance relative to the price, not the performance relative to other clocks. I haven't tried it yet myself, though.


I've heard it's just poor. One person said it was literally painful to use because of sharp pieces and others have mentioned difficulty with turning.

I have not used one myself.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I've heard it's just poor. One person said it was literally painful to use because of sharp pieces and others have mentioned difficulty with turning.
> 
> I have not used one myself.


Right when I decide I’m not gonna make clocks...


----------



## Sion (Feb 12, 2020)

I didn’t think it was bad when I tried it. You can always sand down sharp edges. At least that’s better than your clock becoming illegal due to mediocre pins and brittle faces.

It is a handmade product, so I’m if course it will be pricier.


----------



## Crimson The Dragon (Feb 12, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> The next advancement that needs to be made in cubes is DIY kits with custom stickerless shades.


seconded. im sick of having to choose between stickered which i dont like or awful/ugly stickerless shades


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

Crimson The Dragon said:


> seconded. im sick of having to choose between stickered which i dont like or awful/ugly stickerless shades


SCS offers this on supernova and cosmic cube.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> SCS offers this on supernova and cosmic cube.


SCS doesn't offer custom stickerless shades.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

Tabe said:


> SCS doesn't offer custom stickerless shades.


Sorry. Only stickered custom.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone else want a MGC 2x2 v2 and 4x4 from mgc?


----------



## Tabe (Feb 16, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Anyone else want a MGC 2x2 v2 and 4x4 from mgc?


Well, they already did a 2x2 (and it's good).


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 16, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Well, they already did a 2x2 (and it's good).


I know, but I just wanna v2... Also a tengyun 4x4 would be great too


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 16, 2020)

Or a tengyun v2 .

I need stronger magnets


----------



## Tabe (Feb 17, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Or a tengyun v2 .
> 
> I need stronger magnets


Tengyun v2 will be out soon. And it has stronger magnets apparently.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 17, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Tengyun v2 will be out soon. And it has stronger magnets apparently.


Aren't they adjustable?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah they are.


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 17, 2020)

I am definitely on the boat for Tengyun 4x4


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 17, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Aren't they adjustable?


What do you mean?

Is the tengyun v2 a thing???

did you mean the yuexiao edm


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 17, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Is the tengyun v2 a thing???
> 
> did you mean the yuexiao edm


The tengyun V2 is not out yet, but is definitely a thing. There was a thread about it including a video which goes over the adjustable magnet system and other features.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 17, 2020)

WOW!! i didnt know thx


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 19, 2020)

GAN 354 V2 M


----------



## MarkA64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> GAN 354 V2 M



Nice, although I have been wishing that Gan makes a 55m cube since they already have 54mm and 56mm cubes...

I will definitely give the 354M V2 a try though, since I feel like the original 354 M had too much friction. A softer version will likely be very nice. I will wait for SCS to have it in stock though.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 19, 2020)

What is it, a gan 354 with gan xs core and gan x magnets??


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 19, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> What is it, a gan 354 with gan xs core and gan x magnets??


It’s probably a guanlong with a Gan logo. That seems like it would be worth $35.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 19, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It’s probably a guanlong with a Gan logo. That seems like it would be worth $35.


LOL!!!

Or it could be Gan "Apple"-ifying, 

GAN CEO; "yaayaah we gounna mak a gan xv2 but smallar, moneymonymoneyey!!!"


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 20, 2020)

It's most likely the same plastic as the XS and the RS, with possibly the same adjustment system as the RS and the Gan i, and potentially the new plastic core from the XS.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 20, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's most likely the same plastic as the XS and the RS, with possibly the same adjustment system as the RS and the Gan i, and potentially the new plastic core from the XS.



We are beginning to see GAN produce very similar products but switching out GES, IPG, plastic type and magnets between each version. Either the matte plastic and GAN XS core is very popular or it is just a way to revive older products.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Feb 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This isn't necessarily happening, but it would be cool to see a mass-produced 4x4 mirror blocks.


Last year, there were a couple photos of the 4x4 Mirror Blocks prototype in primary plastic from Shengshou. It was from the same toy fair where the Shengshou 15x15 and 17x17 were also shown, so it's a safe bet that the cube is _actually_ in the works and coming at some point.

But generally speaking, a 4x4 mirror blocks has literally the same amount of unique piece types as a regular 11x11. Almost every piece is unique, except for the 2x2 groups of center pieces. In 3D printing, it doesn't matter. In mass-production with injection molding, it matters a lot because it means unique master molds for each piece type. Master molds are expensive to make and maintain (but then the actual production process of the pieces themselves is cheap per piece).

This is why 4x4 Axis, Fisher, Windmill, Morphix cubes have existed for a long time. They each have only a few unique piece types. 4x4 Mirror Blocks and 4x4 Ghost are a different story.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 20, 2020)

Will there maybe be an 3x3 MGC v3, or a YuXin Huanglong 3x3 V2


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 20, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Will there maybe be an 3x3 MGC v3


The Elite is the V3, YJ was originally calling it the V3, but then had a naming contest and Elite won.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Feb 21, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Do you mind my asking where did you see a ShengShou 4x4 mirror blocks?


In one of those Instagram accounts that post news of the upcoming puzzles. Like KashCuber, etc. I don't know how to find a specific post, but it was in March or April last year. There was some big industry fair, and Shengshou showed their 14x14, 15x15, 17x17, 6x6 morphix, 11x11 minx (btw also still unreleased), and this 4x4 mirror blocks. Moyu showed the big Meilongs which were not released yet at that time.

I remember that the 4x4 mirror blocks was shown in a half-turned or scrambled state, and you could see that the columns of the center pieces are hollowed out. Like on the cheap / budget NxNs. Overall the cube looked a bit flimsy for some reason, like there is too much tolerance between pieces.

I guess you can try and dig through the popular IG accounts around that time. Or stalk through my own posting history on reddit (Doctor_Hedron) - I _think_ I might have commented on that pic somewhere at some point.

---

Ninja edit: at least I found the photo of the Shengshou Examinx from that fair.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Feb 21, 2020)

Found it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwWJlXnpxNA/


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 21, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwWJlXnpxNA/


Holy, that looks wierd and scary


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm looking at this picture again, and something is very strange about the 4x4 centers. In the right pic, notice how the centers on the U face seem to be _not square_. The furthest 2 center pieces together are wider than the closest 2 center pieces. Same story in the left pic: the centers definitely seem rectangular.

Maybe it's not a straightforward 4x4 mirror blocks, but also the middle layers have varying width, too? Additional bandaging.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 26, 2020)

Cyclone Boys has released a new magnetic 4x4 and Pyraminx, both available on TheCubicle.
The 4x4 is 18 dollars and the Pyraminx is 10 dollars.


----------



## Roy88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Upcoming dayan tengyun v2m and xinghen 2x2 with changeable sizes new yuhu mega yj lube yj mgc 2x2 v2 mgc 4 mgc7 
Gan pyra June
Gan skewb october


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 28, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Upcoming dayan tengyun v2m and xinghen 2x2 with changeable sizes new yuhu mega yj lube yj mgc 2x2 v2 mgc 4 mgc7
> Gan pyra June
> Gan skewb october


Really ?
Are you making up the gan skewb and pyra ?


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Feb 28, 2020)

Roy88 said:


> Upcoming dayan tengyun v2m and xinghen 2x2 with changeable sizes new yuhu mega yj lube yj mgc 2x2 v2 mgc 4 mgc7
> Gan pyra June
> Gan skewb october


Where is the proof of this? Where did you hear this from? I have heard of the Xinghen 2x2 but where did you hear about the rest??


----------



## ProStar (Feb 28, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> Where is the proof of this? Where did you hear this from? I have heard of the Xinghen 2x2 but where did you hear about the rest??



Tengyun is definitely happening, I dunno about the rest


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Tengyun is definitely happening, I dunno about the rest


MGC4 and 7 are announced, but dunno about YJ lube and gan skewb and pyra.


----------



## Roy88 (Feb 29, 2020)

On their sites and I emailed them


----------



## Roy88 (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh and the tengyun v2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 29, 2020)

Gan 356 m - $25 to $30 estimate.


https://i.redd.it/sp06qhe58oj41.jpg


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 29, 2020)

i like em big


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Mar 1, 2020)

I seriously doubt that it's a _brand new_ release as such, but definitely little-known or even unknown in cubing communities.

6x6 and 7x7 from some cheap/budget brand *Yisheng*. Saw these at a local dollar store / small toy kiosk at a mall. These kiosks usually sell assorted cheap stuff, including some very basic twisty puzzles (3x3, 4x4, barrel etc) from brands like Fanxin and Z. Occasionally some Moyu Axis Cube and such. Overall very obviously targeting general public, not speedcubers.

Iirc Tabe collects a lot of 7x7s - ever heard of this brand?

Ninja edit: never mind, apparently it's *at least* from early 2018 (the earliest - and only - youtube result for the 7x7)


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9MtbXnpY3u/


----------



## Sion (Mar 2, 2020)

- ZiiCube.com



Seems like ZiiCube leaked GAN's next 3x3, the 356M. It essentially seems to be a mid-range (probably $30 if I know them) 56mm 3x3 that comes magnetic but without an interchangeable feature.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 2, 2020)

the link is to the 354 v2


----------



## Sion (Mar 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> the link is to the 354 v2



Look at the images provided with the product. there's an image with a product called the 356m.

I could always be wrong and they mislabeled the 356X V2, but I do think a magnetic mid-range gan product certainly isn't something that is out of vision.

Side note, I love the feeling of the I and wish they release a cube with the same mechanism as the i but without all of the internal gadgetry so it could be comp legal.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Gan 356 m - $25 to $30 estimate.
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/sp06qhe58oj41.jpg


No I’m sure it’s happening.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 3, 2020)

Are the Gan side events real? because it seems like not something that Gan would do. I would love a gan pyraminx though


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 3, 2020)

I wouldn’t be that surprised after they released the mega, but I guess that has a similar mechanism to 3x3s. But yeah a Pyraminx from them seems realistic.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 4, 2020)

GAN Pyraminx with GES nuts, replaceable or adjustable magnets, matte plastic, with indents. I'm gonna guess $39,95.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> GAN Pyraminx with GES nuts, replaceable or adjustable magnets, matte plastic, with indents. I'm gonna guess $39,95.



You forgot a 0. $39,950.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 6, 2020)

The Gan 356 M and 356 M Lite are available for preorder on The Cubicle! 33 dollars for regular and 27 for Lite. The Lite version is the same cube but without extra GES nuts.


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/photos/a.878198095594485/2730202437060699






Aochuang WRM
Coming this month looks like?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> The Gan 356 M and 356 M Lite are available for preorder on The Cubicle! 33 dollars for regular and 27 for Lite. The Lite version is the same cube but without extra GES nuts.


Does this mean the different nuts have different strengths . We’ve been seeing the trend of only having one GES with two settings lately, on the RS and 354m


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Does this mean the different nuts have different strengths . We’ve been seeing the trend of only having one GES with two settings lately, on the RS and 354m


Yep. It seems like there is at least one other strength included.


----------



## Olivertam (Mar 9, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Are the Gan side events real? because it seems like not something that Gan would do. I would love a gan pyraminx though





AbsoRuud said:


> GAN Pyraminx with GES nuts, replaceable or adjustable magnets, matte plastic, with indents. I'm gonna guess $39,95.





PingPongCuber said:


> I wouldn’t be that surprised after they released the mega, but I guess that has a similar mechanism to 3x3s. But yeah a Pyraminx from them seems realistic.



Gan's pyraminx is on the list of 2020 production. That's all I could tell to this forum at the moment.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Spin Master Signs New Deal with Rubik's for Co-Brand with Perplexus Puzzles


/PRNewswire/ - Spin Master Corp. (TSX:TOY; www.spinmaster.com), a leading global children's entertainment company, is teaming up with world-famous Rubik's Cube...




www.prnewswire.com




I don’t know what to say


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Spin Master Signs New Deal with Rubik's for Co-Brand with Perplexus Puzzles
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ - Spin Master Corp. (TSX:TOY; www.spinmaster.com), a leading global children's entertainment company, is teaming up with world-famous Rubik's Cube...
> ...


That's pretty cool actually


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> Gan's pyraminx is on the list of 2020 production. That's all I could tell to this forum at the moment.


Is the skewb on the list too ?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 9, 2020)

I remember earlier in this thread someone wanting a concave Pyraminx, maybe the GAN one will be similarly to their megaminx? I doubt it though.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Spin Master Signs New Deal with Rubik's for Co-Brand with Perplexus Puzzles
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ - Spin Master Corp. (TSX:TOY; www.spinmaster.com), a leading global children's entertainment company, is teaming up with world-famous Rubik's Cube...
> ...



That'll be cool



PingPongCuber said:


> I remember earlier in this thread someone wanting a concave Pyraminx, maybe the GAN one will be similarly to their megaminx? I doubt it though.



That was me, I hope so


----------



## 147 Cubing (Mar 9, 2020)

3x3:
GAN 356 M


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 10, 2020)

We already knew about that. I posted how it is released on The Cubicle.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Spin Master Signs New Deal with Rubik's for Co-Brand with Perplexus Puzzles
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ - Spin Master Corp. (TSX:TOY; www.spinmaster.com), a leading global children's entertainment company, is teaming up with world-famous Rubik's Cube...
> ...


"...making the Cube even more challenging than ever before."
Non-cubers be like, "And it wasn't challenging enough already?"


----------



## Olivertam (Mar 10, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Is the skewb on the list too ?


Yes


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 10, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> Yes


How do you get this info
I might look into getting the gan pyra when will it come out?
im thinking of getting a 5x5 ($40 budget) should i get mgc 5 or a budget one


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How do you get this info
> I might look into getting the gan pyra when will it come out?
> im thinking of getting a 5x5 ($40 budget) should i get mgc 5 or a budget one


He’s Gan’s overseas sales managers, so he knows stuff...


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He’s Gan’s overseas sales managers, so he knows stuff...


oh ok


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How do you get this info
> I might look into getting the gan pyra when will it come out?
> im thinking of getting a 5x5 ($40 budget) should i get mgc 5 or a budget one


MGC


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How do you get this info
> I might look into getting the gan pyra when will it come out?
> im thinking of getting a 5x5 ($40 budget) should i get mgc 5 or a budget one


If you have a 40$ budget get the aochuang gts. Its the 2nd best 5x5


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How do you get this info
> I might look into getting the gan pyra when will it come out?
> im thinking of getting a 5x5 ($40 budget) should i get mgc 5 or a budget one


Valk 5 M is on sale on the Cubicle for $40 until Wed. Get it now, it is sooo good.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Valk 5 M is on sale on the Cubicle for $40 until Wed. Get it now, it is sooo good.



It really is


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> It really is


I second this


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 10, 2020)

@Olivertam Now I have to ask, plans for a square-1? Clock?


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> It really is


Sorry I mean AUD which is like $25 USD


----------



## Coinman_ (Mar 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How do you get this info
> I might look into getting the gan pyra when will it come out?
> im thinking of getting a 5x5 ($40 budget) should i get mgc 5 or a budget one


Definitely get the MGC, some people even prefer it over the valk. A budget 5x5 would only be slightly cheaper, so it is definitely better to spend a few dollars more to get one of the best 5x5s on the market.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 10, 2020)

If you have the budget, get the Valk 5. If you don't, get the MGC. Don't consider anything else.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 10, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Sorry I mean AUD which is like $25 USD


The Yuxin Cloud is supposed to be very good. If you want something magnetic, the MGC is really good for it's price.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> The Yuxin Cloud is supposed to be very good. If you want something magnetic, the MGC is really good for it's price.



Yuxin cloud is a great beginners cube, but not as a speedcube


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Valk 5 M is on sale on the Cubicle for $40 until Wed. Get it now, it is sooo good.





PingPongCuber said:


> It really is





Micah Morrison said:


> I second this


@Micah Morrison technically that's a third...
I fourth this (lol)


----------



## Olivertam (Mar 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> @Olivertam Now I have to ask, plans for a square-1? Clock?


SQ1 will start developing this year. No plan for clock. I could also tell GAN's next product, or accessories to be exact, will be a keychain with small 3x3 on it. While I could share some info of GAN, I am also looking for overseas advices on GAN's future models or current models' improvement. I am not sure if this thread can be a channel for me. Maybe I'll start a new thread.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> SQ1 will start developing this year. No plan for clock. I could also tell GAN's next product, or accessories to be exact, will be a keychain with small 3x3 on it. While I could share some info of GAN, I am also looking for overseas advices on GAN's future models or current models' improvement. I am not sure if this thread can be a channel for me. Maybe I'll start a new thread.



I would love to help if at all possible! Really glad to have you hear and I am really excited for the square-1 in particular.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok thanks for the help
I will order the MGC 5x5 in stickerless tonight


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 11, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> SQ1 will start developing this year. No plan for clock. I could also tell GAN's next product, or accessories to be exact, will be a keychain with small 3x3 on it. While I could share some info of GAN, I am also looking for overseas advices on GAN's future models or current models' improvement. I am not sure if this thread can be a channel for me. Maybe I'll start a new thread.


Overseas advice: Update the 460 or make a 459, make 562, maybe even a 6x6 or 7x7. For the new 4x4, there needs to be a more practical adjustment system, and try to make adjustable magnets on the 4x4 and 5x5, that would be epic. On all of these, if you use the black internals, they will look extraordinary, and help with recognition. These don’t need to be done this year, but if you do them all eventually that would be amazing.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Overseas advice: Update the 460 or make a 459, make 562, maybe even a 6x6 or 7x7. For the new 4x4, there needs to be a more practical adjustment system, and try to make adjustable magnets on the 4x4 and 5x5, that would be epic. On all of these, if you use the black internals, they will look extraordinary, and help with recognition. These don’t need to be done this year, but if you do them all eventually that would be amazing.



Totoally agree, especially about the 4x4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 11, 2020)

A simple quick-change tensioning system for 6x6 would be awesome. The MGC is a fantastic puzzle, but tensioning is a weak point. A good modular magnet system would be really complicated for 6x6, but would also be really cool. 

Also custom stickerless schemes: sell puzzles as a core/hardware and pick 6 of maybe 12-15 colors. People would get 7 baggies of parts and assemble it themselves. Shipping should cost the same or a little less, and you skip the step of actually assembling the puzzle.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 11, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Also custom stickerless schemes: sell puzzles as a core/hardware and pick 6 of maybe 12-15 colors. People would get 7 baggies of parts and assemble it themselves. Shipping should cost the same or a little less, and you skip the step of actually assembling the puzzle.


If this becomes a thing, include stickerless black or don't bother.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> If this becomes a thing, include stickerless black or don't bother.


I would buy stickerless black cubes all the time if they weren't super expensive


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> If this becomes a thing, include stickerless black or don't bother.


If I was picking I would probably include at least:

Black
White
Bright yellow
Dark yellow
Fluorescent blue
Dark blue
Fluorescent green
Mint
Dark green
Safety orange
Red
Hot pink
Brown


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> If I was picking I would probably include at least:
> 
> Black
> White
> ...



What about purple?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What about purple?


I probably wouldn’t use it, it seems like it could be too easily confused with blue, but sure. I just want dark yellow, white, black, hot pink, fluorescent blue, and brown. Anything else is extra.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 11, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> If I was picking I would probably include at least:
> 
> Black
> White
> ...


Fluorescent blue/green would be awesome for better recognition and cubing in the dark.


----------



## Olivertam (Mar 13, 2020)

If GAN will release a new product line that offer a magnetic 3x3 at less than 20 bucks what do you guys think?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 13, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> If GAN will release a new product line that offer a magnetic 3x3 at less than 20 bucks what do you guys think?



I probably would not get it, I am more interested in other puzzles, specifically square-1, clock, and 4x4, at an affordable price. I wasn’t a fan of the R but I like all of the expensive flagship cubes.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Mar 13, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> If GAN will release a new product line that offer a magnetic 3x3 at less than 20 bucks what do you guys think?


If it manages to have the gan feel than yes! I would also like to see gan cubes that feel different than the normal buttery smooth. Sometimes different is better.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 13, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> If GAN will release a new product line that offer a magnetic 3x3 at less than 20 bucks what do you guys think?


GAN has released too many 3x3s, if the company wants to stay relevant it needs to release a lot less 3x3s and maybe more other puzzles. $20 is hardly a budget cube: that’s roughly flagship price for any other brand. Look at the YJ MGC and Yuxin Little Magic line for the cubes that are doing it right.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 13, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> GAN has released too many 3x3s, if the company wants to stay relevant it needs to release a lot less 3x3s and maybe more other puzzles. $20 is hardly a budget cube: that’s roughly flagship price for any other brand. Look at the YJ MGC and Yuxin Little Magic line for the cubes that are doing it right.



I feel the exact same way


----------



## Olivertam (Mar 13, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> GAN has released too many 3x3s



That's because we specialize in 3x3.

And here's something you'd like to see in the attached image.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 13, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> That's because we specialize in 3x3.
> 
> And here's something you'd like to see in the attached image.



Cool!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 13, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> If GAN will release a new product line that offer a magnetic 3x3 at less than 20 bucks what do you guys think?


We don’t want more 3x3s. We want a skewb and a pyra and a clock that works. GAN has made its name selling extremely expensive 3x3s, which is fine. Do that all you want. I’m not going to buy them because I don’t like the feeling of GAN 3x3s. What the community wants is for GAN as a company to fill in the gaps left by the other major companies, and at this point that means big cubes and side events.
Additionally, you guys have such a sense for making things as pricey as humanly possible that any cube under $20 you make would probably have the quality of an 8 dollar magnetic cube from another company.


----------



## KW24 (Mar 13, 2020)

An MGC 4x4 sounds like it's either the best cube in the market or a major disappointment. 4x4 hardware are famously not so good and there had been many disappointments in 4x4 history (We are looking at you Aosu GTS1 and The Valk 4 M). I never tried any 4x4 hardware but I heard things are not consistent in terms of size and inner layer performance. So let's hope an MGC 4x4 gets rid of all the jokes of 4x4 hardware like the MGC 6x6 did for 6x6 hardware. 

P.S: I am aware that there are many people who really like The Valk 4 M and even use it as their main. I am saying it is a disappointment as the reception of the cube is rather mixed as there are people who really did not like its performance.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 13, 2020)

KW24 said:


> So let's hope an MGC 4x4 gets rid of all the jokes of 4x4 hardware like the MGC 6x6 did for 6x6 hardware.



The MGC 6x6 is a huge leap forward, but there is still room for improvement.


----------



## Sion (Mar 13, 2020)

Gan,

You have barely updated your base design since 2015. Please update your base model to something new.


Pro tip from a fellow desisnger: optimize the i design for a comp legal model. It has a ton of potential due to the large inner radius and would also be extremely light.

If you specialize in 3x3, start making new designs instead of making minimal changes to one design and selling it at multiple price points.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 13, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> That's because we specialize in 3x3.



Then do this, please:



One Wheel said:


> Also custom stickerless schemes: sell puzzles as a core/hardware and pick 6 of maybe 12-15 colors. People would get 7 baggies of parts and assemble it themselves. Shipping should cost the same or a little less, and you skip the step of actually assembling the puzzle.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 14, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> The YJ 23x23 patent



Woah!


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2020)

I swapped out the edges of the gan 356M with gan 354v2M edges and vice versa and it feels very similar, the two cubes are the same design. I reckon I can push that further, at some point I think I'll try and make a cube with a complete mixture of pieces from the xv2, xs, 356M and 354 v2M and maybe even the original X, please make some new designs, Gan


----------



## ProStar (Mar 15, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I swapped out the edges of the gan 356M with gan 354v2M edges and vice versa and it feels very similar, the two cubes are the same design. I reckon I can push that further, at some point I think I'll try and make a cube with a complete mixture of pieces from the xv2, xs, 356M and 354 v2M and maybe even the original X, please make some new designs, Gan



Gan Yeet?


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 16, 2020)

How good is the YJ Yu line?
Yupo
Yulong
and all the others?
How close to the MGC line


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How good is the YJ Yu line?
> Yupo
> Yulong
> and all the others?
> How close to the MGC line



Really good. The YuPo is my 2x2 main over the MGC, and I use the YuSu as my 4x4 main. The 3x3 is also really good for its price. I have heard the 7x7 is great too, I would highly recommend all of them.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How good is the YJ Yu line?
> Yupo
> Yulong
> and all the others?
> How close to the MGC line


Assuming you mean the you... V2M line then they are quite good, the yulong v2M is stable but not too fast


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How good is the YJ Yu line?
> Yupo
> Yulong
> and all the others?
> How close to the MGC line


They are pretty good, the 3x3 is very good, especially if you get the pro shop version from The Cubicle, the 4x4 is great, but I think the Little Magic M is a little bit better because it has better corner cutting, but as a result is a little bit more unstable, and the 2x2 is just standard and good, like most 2x2s. I haven't tried and others.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How good is the YJ Yu line?
> Yupo
> Yulong
> and all the others?
> How close to the MGC line


The Yulong v2m is very good.
The Yusu v2m is above average.
The Yuchuang v2m is pretty good, probably the best budget 5x5.
The Yushi v2m is very good, fast and good performing.
The Yufu v2m is fantastic. Super-fast. Highly recommended. The best 7x7 under $40.

The MGC 6x6 is better than the Yushi but you won't be unhappy with the Yushi.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks for the advice I just ordered the Yuchuang V2m, lubicle speedy and Weight 5 from @speedcubecomau which is cool
I will probably order a yushi and yufu when I feel like doing big cubes. So is the Yu V2M line basically a budget MGC line. I mean the MGC line isnt even that expensive
I also predict that YJ will overtake Moyu and Qiyi soon with the amount of cubes at good prices they are selling, and how much they are posting and growing on social media - insta and facebook i think


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I also predict that YJ will overtake Moyu


Actually, a little known fact is that YJ owns MoYu.

But cool that you are getting the cubes, and yeah MGC is pretty cheap, I got the MGC 6 for less than 20 dollars and it instantly replaced my 40 dollar shadow.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 16, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Actually, a little known fact is that YJ owns MoYu.
> 
> But cool that you are getting the cubes, and yeah MGC is pretty cheap, I got the MGC 6 for less than 20 dollars and it instantly replaced my 40 dollar shadow.


they used to


----------



## Capcubeing (Mar 16, 2020)

hi I currently main the angstrom wrm and the tengyun I tern to like slower cubes and dont like gan cubes any suggestions. Also should I get a gts2m or gts3m beause I want a refresh.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 16, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> hi I currently main the angstrom wrm and the tengyun I tern to like slower cubes and dont like gan cubes any suggestions. Also should I get a gts2m or gts3m beause I want a refresh.



GTS cubes are very similar to WRM cubes, so I wouldn’t recommend them if you want something different. I main Tengyun and GTS3M, but a good slower cube would the QiYi Thunderclap V3M or the Valk Power M, both really good cubes. Also you can buy qiyi lube for very cheap on the cubicle, and it’s slows cubes down.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 16, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> they used to



They don’t anymore? I’m surprised


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 16, 2020)

the wrm can be slowed down easily with like compound X and other lubes
clean it out and watch a tutorial on it would be my advice


----------



## ProStar (Mar 16, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> hi I currently main the angstrom wrm and the tengyun I tern to like slower cubes and dont like gan cubes any suggestions. Also should I get a gts2m or gts3m beause I want a refresh.



GTS3M is literally the WRM except it has stronger magnets and ridges


----------



## Sion (Mar 17, 2020)

Just a reminder to keep this channel on track and not diverted from its original purpose. It's about upcoming puzzles, not recommending puzzles. We already have a thread for that.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 17, 2020)

KW24 said:


> An MGC 4x4 sounds like it's either the best cube in the market or a major disappointment. 4x4 hardware are famously not so good and there had been many disappointments in 4x4 history (We are looking at you Aosu GTS1 and The Valk 4 M). I never tried any 4x4 hardware but I heard things are not consistent in terms of size and inner layer performance. So let's hope an MGC 4x4 gets rid of all the jokes of 4x4 hardware like the MGC 6x6 did for 6x6 hardware.
> 
> P.S: I am aware that there are many people who really like The Valk 4 M and even use it as their main. I am saying it is a disappointment as the reception of the cube is rather mixed as there are people who really did not like its performance.



You stole the words right fro y mouth


----------



## Sion (Mar 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> You stole the words right fro y mouth



I tried a prototype. I can safely say it's an aosu killer in every regard.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 17, 2020)

rip my gts2m

and my brother called dibs on it before me :|


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 17, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Who here is interested in MGC 4x4 mechanism?



Definitely me!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 17, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> https://patents.google.com/patent/CN209575728U/en Click download PDF and will be there


It looks like there’s a lip so the inner layers kind of hold the outer layers in. Other than that it looks very standard, but that’s potentially a big change.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 17, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> https://patents.google.com/patent/CN209575728U/en Click download PDF and will be there


I didn't understand any of that, except that the new names for wings, corners, and centers are now rib block, hornblock, and central block, respectively.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 17, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> https://patents.google.com/patent/CN209575728U/en Click download PDF and will be there



Awesome!


----------



## ElephantCuber (Mar 18, 2020)

when is the mgc 7x7 coming out?


----------



## Sion (Mar 19, 2020)

>lip that holds the inners and outers.

Did YJ literally just patent the Xcube mechanism for 4x4? Every inner 4x4 has a lip on it that holds it in place.

If they are talking about what I think I’m taking about, YJ very well might just end up becoming the vcube of this decade.


Side note: it’s interesting that they went with a spherical design, which is smoother, but usually more unstable.


----------



## Sion (Mar 19, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Is that bad or good? I can't really understand what you mean by vcube of this decade. Also, what does that inner lip mean for the mechanism, is it more stable or something? I apologise for my ignorance.




It’s perfectly fine.
I think they are referring to the inner edge mechanism that holds the outer edges in place, which is very similar to a wing flange design on moyu cubes, and is on every competitive 4x4, as the wing flange is what’s holding them in place.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 19, 2020)

Sion said:


> It’s perfectly fine.
> I think they are referring to the inner edge mechanism that holds the outer edges in place, which is very similar to a wing flange design on moyu cubes, and is on every competitive 4x4, as the wing flange is what’s holding them in place.


So there's a good chance we're looking at an Aosu WRM like 4x4x4 but at half the cost.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 19, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Ah. I see it now. Yes, the MGC cubes tend to be very good for the price, so I think it can compete against the other 4x4s, just as the 6x6 competed with the Shadow.


The MGC 6x6 is to the Shadow what the Weilong GTS1 is to the Dayan Zhanchi. Not perfect, but a new class.


----------



## KW24 (Mar 19, 2020)

Seriously I just can't wait for a mgc 4x4


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 20, 2020)

I can't wait for an mgc 4x4 too. And a tengyun 4x4


KW24 said:


> Seriously I just can't wait for a mgc 4x4


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 21, 2020)

Not sure if anyone is interested but here is a photo:


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 21, 2020)

And while YJ is making an MGC 4, MGC 7, and a 23x23, QiYi is hard at work making these:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

I have to say, I might actually buy a bunch of those because they actually look pretty good. Does it say QiYi on it?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 21, 2020)

Each stand says “QYToys” on it.

And I agree they do look good


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but here is a photo:


Note how stickerless is on the winner’s podium while black is falling of it...


----------



## KW24 (Mar 21, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I can't wait for an mgc 4x4 too. And a tengyun 4x4


A Tengyun 4x4 sounds very quietly appealing.


PingPongCuber said:


> And while YJ is making an MGC 4, MGC 7, and a 23x23, QiYi is hard at work making these:


Those are so cool


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Note how stickerless is on the winner’s podium while black is falling of it...


I do like stickers mgc 2x2 better than stickerless


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 21, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Who said there's going to be Tengyun 4x4? Source?



I don’t think anyone did, some people were just wishing for one


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 22, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Dayan never really made anything 3x3+. I'd be surprised if they made a 4x4



Actually, they made a 4x4 and a Megaminx.


----------



## Sion (Mar 22, 2020)

Another reminder that this to talk about upcoming puzzles, not puzzle wishes or past releases.


----------



## KW24 (Mar 22, 2020)

The tengyun v2 m I heard sounds quietly appealing.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 25, 2020)

MGC 2x2 V2


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 25, 2020)

Not sure if this is anything new, but YuXin posted this and said “They’re Coming”


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-JEVSyJulz/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks like a new Yuxin series, like the Little Magic!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Looks like a new Yuxin series, like the Little Magic!


Don’t they already have YLM M for all but 3 and 6? Adding those two would be nice, but that’s not a whole new 2-7 line.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Looks like a new Yuxin series, like the Little Magic!



In the video it referred to this series as the little magic, so I think it is not a new series.



Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> I feel like I'm missing something here, what difference is there between this and the current little magic series?



I have heard some people guess that it might just be new shades, but I am confused too and would love it if someone who can read Chinese could explain it.



One Wheel said:


> Don’t they already have YLM M for all but 3 and 6? Adding those two would be nice, but that’s not a whole new 2-7 line.



They dont have a YLM M 2x2 either I am pretty sure, so maybe they plan to make them?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Maybe V2?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 25, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> MGC 2x2 V2


WTH, how is it compared to the V1?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Don’t they already have YLM M for all but 3 and 6? Adding those two would be nice, but that’s not a whole new 2-7 line.


I mean like a different cube, like the Moyu Aolong was to the Moyu Weilong.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 25, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> WTH, how is it compared to the V1?



I know that they send Will Callan those cubes there to test.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 25, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> I feel like I'm missing something here, what difference is there between this and the current little magic series?


Maybe a v2 line, magnets, etc. It might be a different or improved mech.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 25, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> MGC 2x2 V2


I hope it's heavier then the v1. The v1 is was too light for me


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 26, 2020)

QiYi is making this and calls it a “Duomo Cube”


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 26, 2020)

The cubicle announced this:
[/URL]

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Krh6lHU1c/

And speed cube shop announced this;
https://instagram.com/stories/speed...urce=ig_story_item_share&igshid=1e4av8xous8c0 

New budget magnetic cubes (2-5 + Pyra) from QiYi!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 26, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> QiYi is making this and calls it a “Duomo Cube”


How does that even turn?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 26, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> How does that even turn?



I’m guessing similarly to a Pyraminx Duo, the centers move anytime the tip in either of the layers is turned


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 26, 2020)

When do you think the MGC 4x4 and 7x7 will come out?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 26, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> When do you think the MGC 4x4 and 7x7 will come out?


Phil Yu said on one of the Cubicle's livestreams that he has a MGC 4x4 and that it is really good. I'm not sure if he said anything about the MGC 7x7, though.


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Phil Yu said on one of the Cubicle's livestreams that he has a MGC 4x4 and that it is really good. I'm not sure if he said anything about the MGC 7x7, though.


The Cubicle has an Instagram post with the MGC 2x2 v2, MGC 4x4 and 7x7, and the YJ timers.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Mar 27, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> The Cubicle has an Instagram post with the MGC 2x2 v2, MGC 4x4 and 7x7, and the YJ timers.


Any word on the 7x7 being as good as the 6x6? or compared to the hays and spark?


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Any word on the 7x7 being as good as the 6x6? or compared to the hays and spark?


Phil said that corner cutting was good, but rough, though this was the prototype. I haven't heard much more, but it's probably good since its in the MGC line.


----------



## KW24 (Mar 27, 2020)

I do think an mgc 7x7 would maybe be a hays killer as the spark nearly killed it.

At best it would kill the spark. At worse it would be a major disappointment.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 27, 2020)

KW24 said:


> I do think an mgc 7x7 would maybe be a hays killer as the spark nearly killed it.


lol most people prefer the spark and it is considered to be the top 7x7, not the hays7


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> lol most people prefer the spark and it is considered to be the top 7x7, not the hays7


I'm pretty sure that they said that Spark > Hays


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 27, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they said that Spark > Hays


/confused reaction


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> /confused reaction


So you said that they were wrong in saying that the Hays was better than the Spark, but they didn't say that the Hays was better, they said that the Spark was better.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 27, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> Phil said that corner cutting was good, but rough, though this was the prototype. I haven't heard much more, but it's probably good since its in the MGC line.


Corner cutting on a 7x7 isn't all that important anyway.


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Corner cutting on a 7x7 isn't all that important anyway.


I couldn't find much more about it, but the Cubicle said that they were impressed by the cubes in the post.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 27, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> So you said that they were wrong in saying that the Hays was better than the Spark, but they didn't say that the Hays was better, they said that the Spark was better.


What are you even talking about? Who is they?


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> What are you even talking about? Who is they?


Ok just forget what I said. I probably just misunderstood what you said.


----------



## KW24 (Mar 27, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> Ok just forget what I said. I probably just misunderstood what you said.


Me IDK


----------



## Tabe (Mar 27, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> I couldn't find much more about it, but the Cubicle said that they were impressed by the cubes in the post.


Phil told me, "It's pretty good". That works for me.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 29, 2020)

Most of you have already heard about this from @Olivertam , but here is the official announcement of the Gan 330



__
http://instagr.am/p/B-SCltsDuYT/


----------



## KW24 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hope it is good. I would love it as an OH main. Or my younger brother would.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Mar 30, 2020)

KW24 said:


> Hope it is good. I would love it as an OH main. Or my younger brother would.


Lol 30 mm is way to small for oh. It would be neat to see somebody try though. I think the smallest cube I would use for oh is the mini valk at 4.74 cm


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 1, 2020)

A 6x6 from Gan!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 1, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> A 6x6 from Gan!


With adjustable magnets on every edge piece.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> With adjustable magnets on every edge piece.



Nah, I prefer a Valk 6 Elite; you have to replace all the center caps to change the magnet strength


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah, I prefer a Valk 6 Elite; you have to replace all the center caps to change the magnet strength


It's cheaper just to get stickers that have magnets in them.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Dang gan, watch yo profanity.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It's cheaper just to get stickers that have magnets in them.



Brilliant. Just brilliant.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2020)

Any chance it’s April fools? Lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Any chance it’s April fools? Lol


No.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

wait its a joke right???


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> wait its a joke right???


We would never joke about something as serious as a 6x6 with interchangeble magnets.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> wait its a joke right???



I haven’t seen this post anywhere, but the image doesn’t seem like the professional style Gan would do, I think it is but I hope I’m wrong


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> We would never joke about something as serious as a 6x6 with interchangeble magnets.


did they just release that image today?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> did they just release that image today?


never mind, i found out it was a meme


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> never mind, i found out it was a meme


lol April fool's


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been FOOLED


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> I've been FOOLED



lol same here


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

They haven’t even made a 5x5 lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> I know it's fake, but why did they make the corner piece that shape? It's not like corner twists are going to happen on a 6x6.


Because it's GAN, and they can charge 50$ for that tiny amount of plastic.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 1, 2020)

then break it and get 50 off


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> then break it and get 50 off


It's GAN, they're not going to fairly charge and repay you.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 1, 2020)

sue


----------



## Sion (Apr 1, 2020)

Apparently Eastsheen is making a v2 4x4.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 1, 2020)

hmm


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

I heard there's gonna be an Alpha-V V2!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 1, 2020)

This thread is not reliable on April fools day...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 1, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> sue


Americans be like


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sion said:


> Apparently Eastsheen is making a v2 4x4.


Now this is funny. I remember my eastsheen 2x2 from waaaay back when. Or is this not a meme...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 2, 2020)

Tao Cube Light M 3x3


The Tao Cube Light M is a new mid-range magnetic 3x3 speed cube by emerging cube manufacturer Tao Cube. Weighing only around 71g, this cube has a light, crunchy, and airy feel. The cube's magnets keep the positioning together while providing a lighter, non-overpowering feel. This cube's tension...




www.thecubicle.com





?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 2, 2020)

My guess is that it is an old GAN cube. They even hinted at that in their Instagram post.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Tao Cube Light M 3x3
> 
> 
> The Tao Cube Light M is a new mid-range magnetic 3x3 speed cube by emerging cube manufacturer Tao Cube. Weighing only around 71g, this cube has a light, crunchy, and airy feel. The cube's magnets keep the positioning together while providing a lighter, non-overpowering feel. This cube's tension...
> ...



That’s really cool! It does use some old Gan technology but it is a new brand altogether, so I might need to get one!


----------



## Sion (Apr 2, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> That’s really cool! It does use some old Gan technology but it is a new brand altogether, so I might need to get one!



It isn't related to GAN, but uses the same octopus core technology.

That said, videos of the product do tend to show the cube being exceptionally catchy.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 2, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Tao Cube Light M 3x3
> 
> 
> The Tao Cube Light M is a new mid-range magnetic 3x3 speed cube by emerging cube manufacturer Tao Cube. Weighing only around 71g, this cube has a light, crunchy, and airy feel. The cube's magnets keep the positioning together while providing a lighter, non-overpowering feel. This cube's tension...
> ...


I thought it was April Fools. Never heard of the company, sounds like an Amazon cube.


----------



## Sion (Apr 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I thought it was April Fools. Never heard of the company, sounds like an Amazon cube.



It isn't an april fools. It's just an exceptionally obscure puzzle that was almost impossible to find on sites that sold cubes to the western market.


----------



## wask (Apr 2, 2020)

Any dates for the MGC 4x4 or is it still just "comming soon" ?


----------



## Tabe (Apr 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> My guess is that it is an old GAN cube. They even hinted at that in their Instagram post.


According to Phil Yu, "it's a new design, just looks like Gan."


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 3, 2020)

I know this is an Aprils Fools joke, but won't it be awesome if they did?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/fsypd0


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I know this is an Aprils Fools joke, but won't it be awesome if they did?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/fsypd0


lol this picture was already a thing on this thread, I guess you are 2 sites too late.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I know this is an Aprils Fools joke, but won't it be awesome if they did?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/fsypd0


Yeah, but it would be $250 USD


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 3, 2020)

Tabe said:


> According to Phil Yu, "it's a new design, just looks like Gan."


Yeah I was fooled. I thought it was an April fool's joke.


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

wow, looks promising!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> Dayan Tengyun 3x3 V2, looks like there is 4 spring settings, and 3 magnet settings, using a "wheel" system


I want it! That "wheel system" looks kind of weird, though.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 3, 2020)

looks like the gan xs tensioning system
kind of


----------



## KW24 (Apr 4, 2020)

Very quiet


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 4, 2020)

I have never seen a 2 spring design like that. Im hoping it creates stability and doesn’t make it too slow. I like the Tengyun but it has some flaws. Hopefully those are fixed with the V2


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Apr 5, 2020)

PicubeShop did a review of the Tengyun v2m with a prototype: 



It does look very good and is still quiet


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 6, 2020)

ptf606 said:


> The Cubicle has an Instagram post with the MGC 2x2 v2, MGC 4x4 and 7x7, and the YJ timers.



I cant seem to find this, would you mind linking it?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 6, 2020)

roarofthelion1 said:


> PicubeShop did a review of the Tengyun v2m with a prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> It does look very good and is still quiet


watching this vid in 4k was a bad idea


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 6, 2020)

anyone know when Gan's new flagship is coming out?


----------



## Sion (Apr 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> anyone know when Gan's new flagship is coming out?



They develop their cubes around this time, so chances are it will likely come out q4 this year.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 6, 2020)

DaYan TengYun V2 M 3x3


The DaYan TengYun V2 M is an exciting new magnetic 3x3 speed cube from classic manufacturer DaYan. Weighing in at a modest 83g, the TengYun V2 M features three magnetic settings that you can adjust by rotating a plate, as well as adjustable elasticities and tensions without having to switch out...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 6, 2020)

how good was the original Tengyun?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 6, 2020)

I think pretty good, very quiet, and fast, with good corner cutting. The main reason people didn’t like it was because of the raw speed and really light magnets. Also the design which made sure you couldn’t disassemble any piece.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

Isn't the GAN flagship the GAN 356 XS?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 6, 2020)

No he means the next one.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> how good was the original Tengyun?


Amazing


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 7, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> anyone know when Gan's new flagship is coming out?


Idk, but they have about a million 3x3 that are practiacally the same. They haven't come out with a unique feeling cube since the original Gan X.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 7, 2020)

the DAYAN TENGYUN V2 M 3X3 is out for pre-order  at the cubicle
also is the GuHong V3 M another quit cube like the tengyun and a good cube overall


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 7, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> the DAYAN TENGYUN V2 M 3X3 is out for pre-order  at the cubicle


I think we've known that for a while...


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 7, 2020)

oh, oops
how long have you known anyway


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 7, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> oh, oops
> how long have you known anyway


Just went on pre order a few hours ago. This thread spammed my notifs.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 7, 2020)

oh, i got a notification from the cubicle when it came out
a few hours ago


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Would it be an overstatement to say that the Tengyun v2 is the most hyped-up cube since the Gan X?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Would it be an overstatement to say that the Tengyun v2 is the most hyped-up cube since the Gan X?


Purely 3x3?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Purely 3x3?


yes
What do you think for other events?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 7, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned a new YJ Megaminx?

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-rO41LJjZo/


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 7, 2020)

The inner circle is intresting


----------



## ptf606 (Apr 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I cant seem to find this, would you mind linking it?



Sorry for the late reply but here it is:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7mKxtnnKoy/


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

Ugh... I want the MGC 2x2 and have a terrible 2x2 now but I'm just gonna wait till the V2 comes out and have a terrible 2x2 until then.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 8, 2020)

Question, is YJ coming out with a mgc 7x7?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Question, is YJ coming out with a mgc 7x7?


It says in the Instagram post that The Cubicle have a MGC 7x7 prototype.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It says in the Instagram post that The Cubicle have a MGC 7x7 prototype.


OoOoO, I might have to get that.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 8, 2020)

I've talked to Phil about the MGC 7x7. He said it's pretty good and it's smaller, like the Spark. That's great news - my only gripe with the Yufu was the size.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 8, 2020)

What I'm interested in from that post is the "Competition timer". This could be huge, depending on the details of the timer.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it must’ve been asked at least 10 times when the MGC 4 and 7 are coming out, all with the same answer, so here’s some new info:


----------



## wask (Apr 9, 2020)

Bah this is too long. About to order wrm haha. Thanks for asking them.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 9, 2020)

YuXin Little Magic Magnetic 2X2 – Speed Cube Store UK
 






www.speedcubestore.co.uk


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Correct if I'm wrong, but yuxin never made 2x2m


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 9, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Correct if I'm wrong, but yuxin never made 2x2m


I believe you are correct.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

So should I get the new mgc line? They seem like great cubes, and I do need a 6x6.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 9, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> So should I get the new mgc line? They seem like great cubes, and I do need a 6x6.


The 6x6 is the best available, by a large margin.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 9, 2020)

Not that exciting, new keychain cubes from qiyi


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> What I'm interested in from that post is the "Competition timer". This could be huge, depending on the details of the timer.



Didn't notice that, could SpeedStacks' downfall be coming?



brododragon said:


> Ugh... I want the MGC 2x2 and have a terrible 2x2 now but I'm just gonna wait till the V2 comes out and have a terrible 2x2 until then.



Why not just get the Valk or Tengyun? They're amazing 2x2s and the MGC is either going to be slightly better, the same, or worse then those. I can pretty much guarantee that the difference between the MGC V2 and the Valk or Tengyun won't be very large(assuming it's gonna be better, which it might not be)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Didn't notice that, could SpeedStacks' downfall be coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just get the Valk or Tengyun? They're amazing 2x2s and the MGC is either going to be slightly better, the same, or worse then those. I can pretty much guarantee that the difference between the MGC V2 and the Valk or Tengyun won't be very large(assuming it's gonna be better, which it might not be)



Well no about the speed stacks downfall, Moyu and Yuxin have also made timers like these but nobody paid much attention to them. Z cube, yuxin, Moyu, and maybe QiYi too made displays, wich were also often ignored. The WCA would never use YJs mini timers due to too many flaws, and the regular ones will probably be disregarded by them as well. They also announced this a very long time ago, so I hope they do release it but YJ has a lot on their hands so it might be a long time (MGC 4, MGC 7, new Megaminx, 23x23, Timers, ETC)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I think it must’ve been asked at least 10 times when the MGC 4 and 7 are coming out, all with the same answer, so here’s some new info:


Have you asked YJ when the 7x7 will be out?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 9, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Have you asked YJ when the 7x7 will be out?



No, but your welcome to. Similar to the 5 and 6 it seems like they will be out at the same time


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Not that exciting, new keychain cubes from qiyi


I might get those, especially the pyraminx.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 9, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Well no about the speed stacks downfall, Moyu and Yuxin have also made timers like these but nobody paid much attention to them. Z cube, yuxin, Moyu, and maybe QiYi too made displays, wich were also often ignored. The WCA would never use YJs mini timers due to too many flaws, and the regular ones will probably be disregarded by them as well. They also announced this a very long time ago, so I hope they do release it but YJ has a lot on their hands so it might be a long time (MGC 4, MGC 7, new Megaminx, 23x23, Timers, ETC)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, when I was getting a tournament display, I originally wanted the MoYu one because it was cheaper by quite a long way but my wholesalers refuse to sell them because they aren't good enough so I bought the yuxin one and it has served its purpose, it works well and connects to my speedstacks timer. The moyu timers really aren't great, we have 10 of them at cubing club and the batteries run out really quickly and I think a few of them don't work at all. I do hope that some decent budget timers will come out that will be reliable enough.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 9, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, when I was getting a tournament display, I originally wanted the MoYu one because it was cheaper by quite a long way but my wholesalers refuse to sell them because they aren't good enough so I bought the yuxin one and it has served its purpose, it works well and connects to my speedstacks timer. The moyu timers really aren't great, we have 10 of them at cubing club and the batteries run out really quickly and I think a few of them don't work at all. I do hope that some decent budget timers will come out that will be reliable enough.


Can you post a pic of the Yuxin one in action? I don't think I've ever seen anybody selling it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> 23x23,


23x23!?!?!?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> 23x23!?!?!?



Yes, they filed a patent for a 23x23, wich I’m sure you could find back in this thread


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yes, they filed a patent for a 23x23, wich I’m sure you could find back in this thread


It's also on the wiki


----------



## Olivertam (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi there, me again. 
I hope all of you stay healthy. COVID-19 has a huge impact to the world including our business, but still we're working on the new items.
Here's GAN's plan on new arrival in coming 3 months. All date is estimated, domesitc debut.
GAN 356 i2 - Already launched
GAN 330 Keychain - Late April
GAN 356 iplay2 - May
GAN new air series with magnets - June

i2 and iplay2 has light indicator inside the cube to tell you if it's connected and charging. And updated cube staion app (ver 2.0) will be launched in Mid-June.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Can you post a pic of the Yuxin one in action? I don't think I've ever seen anybody selling it.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 10, 2020)

I hear news on a possible "GAN i V2"




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=507060836640810&id=284327435580819


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I hear news on a possible "GAN i V2"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Olivertam just posted about that.


Olivertam said:


> Hi there, me again.
> I hope all of you stay healthy. COVID-19 has a huge impact to the world including our business, but still we're working on the new items.
> Here's GAN's plan on new arrival in coming 3 months. All date is estimated, domesitc debut.
> GAN 356 i2 - Already launched
> ...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> @Olivertamv just posted about that.


Shoot. Must have missed it.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 11, 2020)

HeShu 9cm 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 11, 2020)

DaYan TengYun V2 M Numerical 3x3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 11, 2020)

QiYi Duomo Cube Pyraminx Magic Cube Black_Pyraminx and Mastermorphix_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com


----------



## Tabe (Apr 11, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> HeShu 9cm 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That puzzle isn't upcoming, it's old. I have two of them already that I got 6 months ago. They're really nice.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> HeShu 9cm 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Daxton Brumfield said:


> DaYan TengYun V2 M Numerical 3x3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Daxton Brumfield said:


> QiYi Duomo Cube Pyraminx Magic Cube Black_Pyraminx and Mastermorphix_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why'd you make 3 different posts? Also there's already been many posts about the Tengyun V2


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 11, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> YuXin Little Magic Magnetic 2X2 – Speed Cube Store UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just FYI, that store is a scam


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Just FYI, that store is a scam


Nah, it’s just a bad Chinese store pretending to be English, which are quite unreliable and have no customer service. Which isn’t to say you should buy from there, don’t. My friend made the mistake of ordering a Gan RS from there, and while they were getting the money back, the cube came. (And might I say, over a week later than expected)


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 13, 2020)

Yuxin Black Kirins are available on DailyPuzzles. Yues I know this was announced long ago and available on the cubicle quite a while ago


https://www.dailypuzzles.com.au/col.../yuxin-black-kirin-pyraminx-speed-cube-puzzle


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

First MGC4 review!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 20, 2020)

_I hope this means what I think it does_


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 22, 2020)

Did anyone hear anything about the release of the YuHu v2 or maybe some other YJ cubes?



_you know what im talking about_


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Did anyone hear anything about the release of the YuHu v2 or maybe some other YJ cubes?
> 
> 
> 
> _you know what im talking about_


I’ve seen the Megaminx, it looks an ok budget option but the grippy things look a bit polarising


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Did anyone hear anything about the release of the YuHu v2 or maybe some other YJ cubes?
> 
> 
> 
> _you know what im talking about_


From what I'm aware, the yuhu v2M released today, I hope to get it in stock soon but will hold out until the QiYi magnetic cubes are released on Friday before ordering


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 23, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I’ve seen the Megaminx, it looks an ok budget option but the grippy things look a bit polarising





cuber314159 said:


> From what I'm aware, the yuhu v2M released today, I hope to get it in stock soon but will hold out until the QiYi magnetic cubes are released on Friday before ordering


_*it seems no one knew what I was talking about*_


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 23, 2020)

QiYi is releasing a new budget 3x3 dubbed "QiYi MS" which is supposed to have the features of the higher end cubes for a modest price.

This is according to their Instagram!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 23, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> QiYi is releasing a new budget 3x3 dubbed "QiYi MS" which is supposed to have the features of the higher end cubes for a modest price.
> 
> This is according to their Instagram!


They finally named that thing, thank goodness we won't have to refer it to as "The latest qiyi budget magnetic cube line 3x3"


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _I hope this means what I think it does_


You can't hype it too much it it'll just feel like the MGC V2.


Sub1Hour said:


> They finally named that thing, thank goodness we won't have to refer it to as "The latest qiyi budget magnetic cube line 3x3"


It no joke made CSH over 30 seconds longer.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You can't hype it too much it it'll just feel like the MGC V2.


well if they use the existing mech from the 6x6 it cant be that bad


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> well if they use the existing mech from the 6x6 it cant be that bad


You can always over hype.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You can always over hype.


Not with the_ new mgc 7x7._ Who knows, maybe when it releases it could also come with *the* *cure to global warming.*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Not with the_ new mgc 7x7._ Who knows, maybe when it releases it could also come with *the* *cure to global warming.*


No one cares about global warming. That was over hyped too.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 23, 2020)

as long as u live in a potato


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 24, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> HeShu 9cm 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably not there, but is this by any chance on ziicube and I just can't find it? Or is this on cubezz and I just can't find it: http://www.ziicube.com/QiYi-444-Sailing-65mm



Kaneki Uchiha said:


> as long as u live in a potato


Don't diss my house! It's a very good potato!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Don't diss my house! It's a very good potato!


He was talking to me. So, you live in a potato to? Is it Neptunian? Also, I'm stuck in my wormhole so I can take any house pictures.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> He was talking to me. So, you live in a potato to? Is it Neptunian? Also, I'm stuck in my wormhole so I can take any house pictures.



Is your potato on earth?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 24, 2020)

This thread is getting pretty off topic, let’s try and bring it back to announcements or new info on new releases


----------



## Tabe (Apr 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It's probably not there, but is this by any chance on ziicube and I just can't find it? Or is this on cubezz and I just can't find it: http://www.ziicube.com/QiYi-444-Sailing-65mm








MFG QiHang 4x4x4 Magic Cube Puzzle Black 65mm_4x4x4 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 24, 2020)

Tabe said:


> MFG QiHang 4x4x4 Magic Cube Puzzle Black 65mm_4x4x4 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in black! How did you find that? I tried a few different terms and kept coming up empty. Thank you!


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 24, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> QiYi is releasing a new budget 3x3 dubbed "QiYi MS" which is supposed to have the features of the higher end cubes for a modest price.
> 
> This is according to their Instagram!



That must be the cubes that SpeedCubeReview showed:






I'm mostly excited about that fancy plastic box packaging. If the sizes are right, these should be perfect as cube boxes for big cubes (7x7+). The Wuwei already came with a box that is a PERFECT FIT for MF9 / Meilong 9, but it was a bit too expensive to buy it just for the box (b/c I don't particularly care about yet another mid-tier 3x3).

Imagine if, say, the MS 5x5 comes with a box for the Meilong 10!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 24, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> That must be the cubes that SpeedCubeReview showed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the manufacturer release for these cubes is today, we hope to get them in stock at the beginning of May. It will be interesting to see if they are as good as some people are claiming.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 24, 2020)

MGC 2 Elite?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> MGC 2 Elite?


I'm waiting to watch it right now. Looks interesting.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yuxin Little Magic 2x2 m now available on The Cubicle for $7!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 24, 2020)

The Qiyi MS series is out on TheCubicle, SCS, and DailyPuzzles:









QiYi MS Series Bundle


The QiYi MS Series Bundle is a great way to get a collection of high value, high performance puzzles.




www.thecubicle.com












New Arrivals







speedcubeshop.com












New Products


Australia's Leading Speed Cube (Rubik's cube) Store. Shop from a huge range of puzzles. Low prices and reliable service. $4.95, Express & Free Shipping Available. Buy now, Pay later. 24/7 Email Support.




www.dailypuzzles.com.au





Not sure about other stores.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 24, 2020)

And the much-awaited (by some) YJ Yuhu V2 M megaminx is now available on Cubezz:






YongJun YuHu M Magnetic Megaminx Stickerless Speed Cube_Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by ECShop







cubezz.com





The ugliest megaminx I've ever seen, fite me.






I think it could be improved by adding hooks to the face centers, like on this thing. For better grip, you know... /s


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 25, 2020)

Tabe said:


> MFG QiHang 4x4x4 Magic Cube Puzzle Black 65mm_4x4x4 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


65 mm seems huge for a 4x4. Is that the real size?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> fite


I wish I could, but I don't know how to "fite" someone.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 65 mm seems huge for a 4x4. Is that the real size?


Yes, that's the real size.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 65 mm seems huge for a 4x4. Is that the real size?


And the old Dayan + MF8 4x4 was 66.









DaYan + MF8 4x4 V1 66mm


The DaYan + MF8 4x4 V1 is the first 4x4 made by DaYan and MF8. It measures 66mm across and its edges feature "wings" to help keep them them from popping. Note: The cube comes in a green box, but it is not to be confused with the newer DaYan + MF8 4x4 V2 (also 66mm) that has a different internal...




www.thecubicle.com












Dayan + MF8 4x4 V2 66mm


The DaYan + MF8 4x4 V2 is the latest 4x4 made by DaYan and MF8. It measures 66mm across and its edges feature "wings" to help keep them them from popping.




www.thecubicle.com





I also seem to remember some old 68 mm 4x4, but maybe I'm confusing it with the 68 mm 3x3 Sail?


----------



## KW24 (Apr 26, 2020)

I saw some reviews of the MGC 4x4 and I got a bad feeling it is super disappointing.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 26, 2020)

KW24 said:


> I saw some reviews of the MGC 4x4 and I got a bad feeling it is super disappointing.


@Sub1Hour take him out.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

cmon fanboy prove ur worthh u will be sponsered if u assasinate him


----------



## KW24 (Apr 26, 2020)

I still think it is going to be great especially for its price.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

fan boy u can chill the target is having second thoughts


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 27, 2020)

Qiyi are working on a Bell V2

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_emAnNBn80/


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 27, 2020)

ooh very excited for the bell v2
hopefully a non glossy finish and lighter magnets


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 27, 2020)

I was gonna get the bell.... just as they make a v2. I'll see which one I want when it gets released. I'm even more hyped than the mgc 4x4


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> ooh very excited for the bell v2
> hopefully a non glossy finish and lighter magnets


I kinda like stronger magnets, but a matte feeling would be nice oof


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 27, 2020)

i meant similar to the mrm but a matte pyra would certainly be cool


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 27, 2020)

Oof...








Surgical Face Mask 3Ply CE CERTIFIED - 50 Pack


Due to the nature of the times, we at DailyPuzzles have taken the initiative to stock a limited amount of masks for the convenience of our community. Why? Because we needed masks and couldn't find a reliable service inside Australia. Our choices were price gougers, dodgy eBay listings or...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Oof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh Corona can get through those masks. You need a n95 mask (95% of particles are filtered out.


Zain_A24 said:


> Qiyi are working on a Bell V2
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_emAnNBn80/


Honestly the Bell was almost perfect all I want is better grip.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Bruh Corona can get through those masks. You need a n95 mask (95% of particles are filtered out.


I don't want to bring back the corona discussion, but the point of masks is to protect others, not yourself. It's true that a normal surgical mask like this won't protect you very much, but it will protect others if you have the virus and don't know it. Let's keep the thread on-topic from now on though.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I don't want to bring back the corona discussion, but the point of masks is to protect others, not yourself. It's true that a normal surgical mask like this won't protect you very much, but it will protect others if you have the virus and don't know it. Let's keep the thread on-topic from now on though.


Yeah, let's not bring corona talk into this thread, too.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Oof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm excited to test corner cutting on that. I heard it has a super crunchy fast feel.


----------



## KW24 (Apr 27, 2020)

I never had a pyramix other than a cheap one from qi Yi with ball bearings. I am very excited for the bell v2.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

Was thinking about upgrading from my amazon pyra to the bell, guess I'll have to wait a little more


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 28, 2020)

What are your thoughts on a Little Magic 6x6M. What was the non-magnetic one like?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=662332697888545


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> What are your thoughts on a Little Magic 6x6M. What was the non-magnetic one like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to disappoint everyone but I'm not hopeful, all the cubes yuxin have been producing recently haven't been great and YJ make the only two good 6x6s, I hope they prove me wrong though.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> What are your thoughts on a Little Magic 6x6M. What was the non-magnetic one like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the original and it is very slow and catchy, you have to have very accurate turning and it still pops a lot. The cube is basically just for beginners who want to try solving it, not for speedsolving


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 28, 2020)

The Yuxin Red however, was very good for its time.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't want to disappoint everyone but I'm not hopeful, all the cubes yuxin have been producing recently haven't been great and YJ make the only two good 6x6s, I hope they prove me wrong though.


Not gonna lie the little magic 7x7 m is probably the best budget 7x7. It has great turning kind of like the Hayes, but it just needs a good setup to be good. I actually prefer it over any other 7x7. Don't @ me, but I am excited for all of the new yuxin cubes, especially magnetic little magic cubes, and the hayes 5 and 6.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Not gonna lie the little magic 7x7 m is probably the best budget 7x7. It has great turning kind of like the Hayes, but it just needs a good setup to be good. I actually prefer it over any other 7x7. Don't @ me, but I am excited for all of the new yuxin cubes, especially magnetic little magic cubes, and the hayes 5 and 6.


@Daxton Brumfield I will @ you because the YuFu v2 M is better and cheaper


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> YJ make the only two good 6x6s


Ummmmm the Shadow? Until the MGC came out, that was every top solver's main.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> @Daxton Brumfield I will @ you because the YuFu v2 M is better and cheaper


Ooo he quoted you, tagged you, and just added and @. This is getting intense.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmm the Shadow? Until the MGC came out, that was every top solver's main.


I have the YuShi v2 M and its actually a great cube, like the Aoshi GTS but not absolute trash. Its very comparable with the shadow in performance since its far faster but the only problem is the stability leaves a bit to be desired. Still a great cube though


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ooo he quoted you, tagged you, and just added and @. This is getting intense.


You know me brodo, when it comes to big cubes I dont play around.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> @Daxton Brumfield I will @ you because the YuFu v2 M is better and cheaper


It has nice turning, and as much as I wish 69mm was a good size it is way too big for me. The 67mm of the Hayes and ylm are much better. The spark is probably the best but I don't like its smooth controllable turning as much as the yuxin cubes fast and snappy turning.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> It has nice turning, and as much as I wish 69mm was a good size it is way too big for me. The 67mm of the Hayes and ylm are much better. The spark is probably the best but I don't like its smooth controllable turning as much as the yuxin cubes fast and snappy turning.


Despite the fact that I have been designated as the Yj fanboy I enjoyed my time with the Hays when I mained it, there is only 1 slight medium big problem
*WHY ON EARTH ARE THE 2ND LAYER MAGNETS THE STRONGEST*?
Honestly, it's the main reason I switched to the spark


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 28, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Not gonna lie the little magic 7x7 m is probably the best budget 7x7. It has great turning kind of like the Hayes, but it just needs a good setup to be good. I actually prefer it over any other 7x7. Don't @ me, but I am excited for all of the new yuxin cubes, especially magnetic little magic cubes, and the hayes 5 and 6.





Daxton Brumfield said:


> It has nice turning, and as much as I wish 69mm was a good size it is way too big for me. The 67mm of the Hayes and ylm are much better. The spark is probably the best but I don't like its smooth controllable turning as much as the yuxin cubes fast and snappy turning.


pls stop saying Hayes.
just no


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmm the Shadow? Until the MGC came out, that was every top solver's main.


I never liked the shadow, it is just too slow, my times were always slow on it and before the MGC I used the aoshi GTSM but my ranking of 6x6s now is:
MGC 
Yushi v2M
Aoshi GTSM
Shadow
Yuxin red M (but I haven't actually tried it so IDK)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 29, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I never liked the shadow, it is just too slow, my times were always slow on it and before the MGC I used the aoshi GTSM but my ranking of 6x6s now is:
> MGC
> Yushi v2M
> Aoshi GTSM
> ...


I think that your problem with speed was overlubing. The shadow with little/no lube is quite fast but if you put just a little bit too much it becomes too slow. Mine has almost no lube in it aside from like 4 drops of silk and it fast enough for me to still get good times


----------



## CubicOreo (Apr 30, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Qiyi are working on a Bell V2
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_emAnNBn80/







__ https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/photos/a.538528296328905/1574189966096061




Updated picture


----------



## Mody (Apr 30, 2020)

What is that magnet system in the bell


----------



## ptf606 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mody said:


> What is that magnet system in the bell


Maybe you can switch the positions of the magnet in the edge so it lines up with one of the magnets in the center.


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (Apr 30, 2020)

gan is making a keychain cube called the gan 330.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> gan is making a keychain cube called the gan 330.



Where'd you get that info?


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (Apr 30, 2020)

__





GAN330 - GANCube


$(function() { var wow = new WOW({}); new WOW().init(); }) Let's start.To see how good I am. At first glance, I'm just small, but don't underestimate me: I'm portable enough to be your personal companion; I can transform, a Cube,...



www.gancube.com


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 30, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> gan is making a keychain cube called the gan 330.





ProStar said:


> Where'd you get that info?


We already knew that, look back a few pages.


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (Apr 30, 2020)

go on gancubes website and go to the shop. They are starting to sell it.


----------



## CubicOreo (May 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/photos/a.878198095594485/2857637940983814


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 1, 2020)

CubicOreo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/photos/a.878198095594485/2857637940983814


What is that!????


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What is that!????


It looks like a skewb inside a skewb.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It looks like a skewb inside a skewb.


They are calling it the double skewb so I think thats what it might be


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 2, 2020)

Checked yuxins Instagram and one of the thumbnails for an IG live stream looked to have the full YLM line with a giant M behind it, are we getting a factory little magic M?


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Checked yuxins Instagram and one of the thumbnails for an IG live stream looked to have the full YLM line with a giant M behind it, are we getting a factory little magic M?



Yes, I think that's the case. They have already released the 2x2m and 6x6m, with the rest of the series probably on the way.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Checked yuxins Instagram and one of the thumbnails for an IG live stream looked to have the full YLM line with a giant M behind it, are we getting a factory little magic M?


Interesting, although the yuxin little magic is so old now that I suspect they may update the design a bit as well. Hopefully yuxin are finally making some good cubes (after the disappointment of the huanglong 5x5 and black Kirin series). We are getting the yuxin little magic 2x2 on Monday hopefully so I guess I can give you my opinion on it then (although I will be getting loads of other cubes then so it will take a while to try out all of them)


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Interesting, although the yuxin little magic is so old now that I suspect they may update the design a bit as well. Hopefully yuxin are finally making some good cubes (after the disappointment of the huanglong 5x5 and black Kirin series). We are getting the yuxin little magic 2x2 on Monday hopefully so I guess I can give you my opinion on it then (although I will be getting loads of other cubes then so it will take a while to try out all of them)



YuXin hasn't really surprised us in the same way that YJ has recently done with their newer releases.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> YuXin hasn't really surprised us in the same way that YJ has recently done with their newer releases.


YJ has probably had the best recent releases out of any of the major companies. I am a little biased but they honestly just provide excellent cubes. I'm very excited about the MGC Elite 2x2 and MGC 4x4. I'm really hoping they give an update on _the chosen one._


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, Yuxin and MoYu are honestly not doing too well with their recent releases. QiYi had a strong 2019 but YJ is definitely doing best this year. Dayan could do well if the TengYun V2 is popular and they make some other cubes.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> YJ has probably had the best recent releases out of any of the major companies. I am a little biased but they honestly just provide excellent cubes. I'm very excited about the MGC Elite 2x2 and MGC 4x4. I'm really hoping they give an update on _the chosen one._



I am aware there were some issues with the 4x4, and they will be making modifications prior to its release. Certainly agree with you. YJ have upped their game with their recent releases.



Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah, Yuxin and MoYu are honestly not doing too well with their recent releases. QiYi had a strong 2019 but YJ is definitely doing best this year. Dayan could do well if the TengYun V2 is popular and they make some other cubes.



I must say that the Aochuang that is on the way (not sure when) is a great cube. The prototype has weak magnets but the cube itself is awesome. QiYi seem to be taking an interesting route with their conflicting budget 3x3 releases, the MS, Thunderclap and Wuwei.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I must say that the Aochuang that is on the way (not sure when) is a great cube. The prototype has weak magnets but the cube itself is awesome. QiYi seem to be taking an interesting route with their conflicting budget 3x3 releases, the MS, Thunderclap and Wuwei.


Yeah MoYu has their 2-5 game down but what hurts them is their bigger cubes and side events. The Aoshi GTS and Aofu GTS are not that great. The pyraminx was great for the time but needs updates. The skewb is good, but let's not even talk about their Megaminx and that random squan from 2015.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> YJ has probably had the best recent releases out of any of the major companies. I am a little biased but they honestly just provide excellent cubes. I'm very excited about the MGC Elite 2x2 and MGC 4x4. I'm really hoping they give an update on _the chosen one._


Just a LITTLE biased that's all


----------



## Sion (May 2, 2020)

The chosen one? Is that a new 3x3 or something?


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 2, 2020)

He's talking about THE EPIC AWESOME CRAZY WONDERFUL EXTRAVAGANT INCREDIBLE MGC 7x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah MoYu has their 2-5 game down but what hurts them is their bigger cubes and side events. The Aoshi GTS and Aofu GTS are not that great. The pyraminx was great for the time but needs updates. The skewb is good, but let's not even talk about their Megaminx and that random squan from 2015.


I suspect that once they finally get the aochuang WRM out, they will begin working on an aoshi WRM, and will probably take some inspiration from the MGC 6x6 to improve the design. I do think they could produce a pretty good cube with a mix of the slightly blocky MGC feel with a smoother WRM feel.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 3, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I suspect that once they finally get the aochuang WRM out, they will begin working on an aoshi WRM, and will probably take some inspiration from the MGC 6x6 to improve the design. I do think they could produce a pretty good cube with a mix of the slightly blocky MGC feel with a smoother WRM feel.


I hope they do make an aoshi wrm. The aoshi gts was almost a joke to me because it didn't do anything special. It was just kind of there to be faster than the shadow but then it did everything else worse and it was also beat out by the yushi. I was really disappointed by the gts so I hope they can improve on it.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 4, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_xLNckDwQ9/

Well this is cool. Hopefully they’ll make more non 3x3s. In the last photo it shows some 2x2s

They said that they are aiming to teach newer cubers, and it looks like there is a cube with only cross pieces stickered


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (May 4, 2020)

do you know what site thy got those pictures from


PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_xLNckDwQ9/
> 
> Well this is cool. Hopefully they’ll make more non 3x3s. In the last photo it shows some 2x2s
> ...


----------



## Cuberstache (May 4, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> do you know what site thy got those pictures from


Instagram


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 4, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Instagram


No, where SCS got them from (I assume that’s their question.)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> No, where SCS got them from (I assume that’s their question.)



Scs already has a few as testers


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

The Budget YJ line and MGC line are amazing, and right up there with the top cubes from any brand. I am pretty interested in the ylm 6x6, because the 5x5 is very good. I think the xman subbrand had the same kind of deal as the mgc. They had the best side events and 6,7 for 2 years or so. They bell has 1 decent contender, teh wingy has 1 decent contender (ik about the cyclone boys but i personally hate it), the v2m is only contended by the gan, and the voltv2 is probably the best squan

Im rly hoping that the bell v2 is good


----------



## fun at the joy (May 5, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> They bell has 1 decent contender, teh wingy has 1 decent contender (ik about the cyclone boys but i personally hate it)


Moyu Magnetic & Mr. M ≠ 1
literally every top skewb solver switched to the aoyan


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Moyu Magnetic & Mr. M ≠ 1
> literally every top skewb solver switched to the aoyan


Who uses the Mr M?


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Who uses the Mr M?



Mr. M is supposed to be amazing(tips suck, but TC sells replacements I think), although I haven't tried it


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 5, 2020)

All the reviews on the cubicle website for the pro shop version (which uses the inserts) say that the tips still suck


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 5, 2020)

Whenever I see a post on the Upcoming Puzzles thread my heart skips a beat... You know why


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Whenever I see a post on the Upcoming Puzzles thread my heart skips a beat... You know why


Are you also in search of the chosen one?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Are you also in search of the chosen one?


Master, you read my mind like the book I have become.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 5, 2020)

I’m always hoping for a new puzzle, but it’s always just random chat


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 5, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I’m always hoping for a new puzzle, but it’s always just random chat


Yeah, it's the truth


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Master, you read my mind like the book I have become.


One day, the disciples of YJ will be blessed with the chosen one..


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> One day, the disciples of YJ will be blessed with the chosen one..


We of the clan of YJ will await that day with bated breath


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> bated breath



Um, what?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Um, what?


It means to wait for something with suspense almost as if you were holding your breath in anticipation.

ProStar.exe has stopped working...


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

i love the MGC line( @Sub1Hour ) but my only problem is the mgc 4x4. While it seems like a great cube, i have seen a number of negative reviews on it, and i am a bit annoyed about the size (it would cost a lot, but making 2 sizes of each flagship 60mm and 59.5/59 would be awesome). coming from a guy that has small hands and mains the aosu wrm


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 5, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> i love the MGC line( @Sub1Hour ) but my only problem is the mgc 4x4. While it seems like a great cube, i have seen a number of negative reviews on it, and i am a bit annoyed about the size (it would cost a lot, but making 2 sizes of each flagship 60mm and 59.5/59 would be awesome). coming from a guy that has small hands and mains the aosu wrm



Due to the negative reviews YJ has postponed its release to work on it a bit more. It will probably get better


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

Saying that, I love the yuchuang 5x5 (the best apart from mgc in my opinion (havent tried aochuang wrm but i prefer it over valk))


----------



## Tabe (May 5, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Who uses the Mr M?


2019 Nats champion John Gaynor and former US NR holder Steven Wintringham, to name two. John liked it so much he literally switch mains at the comp to use it.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

Tabe said:


> 2019 Nats champion John Gaynor and former US NR holder Steven Wintringham, to name two. John liked it so much he literally switch mains at the comp to use it.


I also use it, just because of the lighter magnets and frosted finish


----------



## xyzzy (May 5, 2020)

Has the new 60 mm Meilong 5 been mentioned yet?

Saw this review on r/cubers:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/g7w4k5


----------



## cuber314159 (May 5, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Has the new 60 mm Meilong 5 been mentioned yet?
> 
> Saw this review on r/cubers:
> 
> ...


I have some of the new meilong 5x5s and they are much better than the old ones however I wouldn't get too excited since I think what they have basically done is just discontinued the previous one and left the new one under the same name and brand, my wholesalers have no seperate line for the new one, it's as if the old one never existed in that respect. Hearing about it being good when magnetized may finally force me to try and magnetize cubes again, I have never really done much of that. 

disclaimer: the neutrino magnetic cubes on speedcubing.org are not magnetized by me but by people with far more experience magnetizing cubes than me.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 5, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Has the new 60 mm Meilong 5 been mentioned yet?
> 
> Saw this review on r/cubers:
> 
> ...


I was talking to MoYu-store about it and they've confirmed that the current MeiLong 5 is the newer design, so I ordered it. Michael Halzcuk on Instagram also mentioned it was different. It's supposed to be much better than the original MeiLong 5, but it's just called MeiLong 5, it doesn't have a new name.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 6, 2020)

Is this new? https://www.cubezz.com/Buy-6183-Ganspuzzle+Gans356S+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Lite+Version+Black.html


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (May 6, 2020)

lol no thats from 2012


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 6, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> lol no thats from 2012


 Oh ok, for some reason it is in their new arrivals section


----------



## Sion (May 7, 2020)

Can someone please tell Gan to stop milking the same base model they have been using since 2015? It’s frustrating to see them farm the market with a largely uninovated cube with only small perks and bumps copied from other companies year after year. All of their cubes look ~85-90 percent identical since the original 356; that is not innovation.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 7, 2020)

Sion said:


> Can someone please tell Gan to stop milking the same base model they have been using since 2015? It’s frustrating to see them milk the market with a largely uninovated cube with small perks and bumps year after year. All of their cubes look ~85-90 percent identical since the original 356; that is not innovation.


100% true
My only GAN cube is an SM and because there isn't really any innovation for performance, which is literally the only thing that matters, I don't have to try any other heavily overpriced terrible GAN cubes.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 7, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> they do have new innovations like GES springs, spring compression system, center piece travel, matte finish on cubes, different sizes of cubes, different settings of magnets, lightweight design, smooth turning, great corner cutting, which is why even budget gan cubes are expensive.


Half of those things are irrelevant.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 7, 2020)

Gan literally hasn't changed their basic piece design in like 5 years.


----------



## Pyr (May 7, 2020)

Sion said:


> Can someone please tell Gan to stop milking the same base model they have been using since 2015? It’s frustrating to see them milk the market with a largely uninovated cube with small perks and bumps year after year. All of their cubes look ~85-90 percent identical since the original 356; that is not innovation.



gan doesn't make cubes they make money


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2020)

Swap out pieces between gan 356X, XS, M Xv2 even 354 V2 and what you get is still a good speedcube, I have tried it before. I completely agree they need to improve their design too instead of just slight plastic changes and accessories.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 7, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> lightweight design


Any company could've released an extremely light cube so this isn't really anything to invent


GANQIYIMOYU said:


> GES springs


True but their spring change system wasn't good until Moyu came around with the spring compression system (much better system) and GAN copied that in the XS.


GANQIYIMOYU said:


> different settings of magnets


True but their magnet change system wasn't good until Moyu came around with a much better system and GAN copied that in the XS.


GANQIYIMOYU said:


> matte finish on cubes


I don't have a cube with matte finish but literally who cares.
Matte finish existed before GAN came.


GANQIYIMOYU said:


> spring compression system, different sizes of cubes, smooth turning, great corner cutting.


this is literally NOT true at all.
The first 2 are especially ridiculous. (think of Moyu and the Zhanchi which has like 4 different sizes)
Maybe you have heard this before but PLEASE THINK BEFORE POSTING/ SAYING SOMETHING


GANQIYIMOYU said:


> which is why even budget gan cubes are expensive.


They aren't expensive because of irrelevant (and non-existent) innovations but because there are people who are willing to buy 17$ for a nonmagnetic cube in 2020 for no reason. Anyone who buys the RS is either stupid, a fanboy/fangirl (like tingman and you seem to be one of them too), a collector who has to much money to spend on not-needed "budget" cubes or wants to magnetize it to get a magnetic GAN cube for cheap(er).

GAN had to come up with better customization (which is actually not really needed) because otherwise there is no reason to release a new cube that has had a nearly same design for 3-4 years.
Coming to the other cubes they released: The GAN mega is certainly a viable competitor on the market but NOT the galaxy killer, nobody really uses the 251 (but it seems to be good) and the 249, 249V2 and 460 are absolute jokes lol.


----------



## ROEVOSS (May 8, 2020)

someone please explain why gan is still relevant


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> i personally have the v2 and 460, they are not jokes and perform pretty well for the cheap price.


The Yupo V2 M and Yusu V2 M are miles better, and much cheaper, the Gans are NOT cheap


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> 460, they are not jokes and perform pretty well for the cheap price.


I guess 56 dollars for a 4x4 is cheap now.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> but that was my personal experience.


And then you say that @fun at the joy is somehow wrong for using his personal experience in his argument.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> well thats because i got a new 460 m on ebay somehow for 19 dollars, but that was my personal experience.


Lol, I’ve gotten a Gan 354 for $10, I guess nobody wants mediocre Gan cubes


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> well thats because i got a new 460 m on ebay somehow for 19 dollars, but that was my personal experience.


Honestly I would not pay 19 dollars for the 460. The outers are fine but everything else is worse then BUDGET cubes like the YLM, Yusu, or Meilong. I know a lot of people that mained the meilong and only 1 that mained the 460 but that was because that was the only 4x4 they had. When people prefer a cube that is 8 times cheaper then maybe gan is doing something wrong


----------



## ROEVOSS (May 8, 2020)

>cheap price
bruh i cannot describe in words my hate for gan


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> its a really good deal based on the nearly over 50 percent discount price, but that was the only reason i got it.


It's still an issue if a 7 dollar cube is outperfoming a 56 dollar cube. This also shows the lack of improvement from gan. The only good cubes they have produced are 3x3, 2x2, and Megaminx. 2x2 is just a 3x3 with hidden pieces and the megaminx has a lot of similarities in piece design. When companies like Yj Moyu Qiyi and Yuxin are pumping out fantastic hardware in almost every event it makes me wonder how gan is still in business by selling the same cube with a slight tweak for 50 dollars.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2020)

Can we keep this thread talking about *upcoming *puzzles, not *existing/old *puzzles please. I'm sure there's a thread somewhere that you guys can argue about GAN puzzles in.


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Can we keep this thread talking about *upcoming *puzzles, not *existing/old *puzzles please. I'm sure there's a thread somewhere that you guys can argue about GAN puzzles in.



There's a Gan fanboy thread, you guys can crash that thread


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 8, 2020)

Yeah we really need to stay on topic. You can post in / create different threads, it shouldn’t be a confusing mess to get updates here.

As an update, the double skewb is now available on CubeZZ: https://cubezz.com/Buy-6197-Classroom+MeiLong+Double+Skewb+Magic+Cube+Stickerless.html


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Can we keep this thread talking about *upcoming *puzzles, not *existing/old *puzzles please. I'm sure there's a thread somewhere that you guys can argue about GAN puzzles in.


Yeah sorry for getting so off topic lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

anyway anyone heard anything about _the chosen one?_


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> anyway anyone heard anything about _the chosen one?_



We need to make a thread just for upcoming MGC puzzles

Edit: Debate thread for Gan: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-gan-debate-thread.77350/


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yeah we really need to stay on topic. You can post in / create different threads, it shouldn’t be a confusing mess to get updates here.
> 
> As an update, the double skewb is now available on CubeZZ: https://cubezz.com/Buy-6197-Classroom+MeiLong+Double+Skewb+Magic+Cube+Stickerless.html


How is that any different from a normal skewb?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How is that any different from a normal skewb?


I think that there is bandaging and stuff for the inner skewb


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How is that any different from a normal skewb?



I think it's like a Pyraminx Duo, where the centers turn also. Although honestly I have no idea.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> We need to make a thread just for upcoming MGC puzzles
> 
> Edit: Debate thread for Gan: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-gan-debate-thread.77350/


Cmon @ProStar, I already have enough people mentioning me in posts regarding MGC puzzles. Let's be honest here, everyone else is also waiting for the MGC 7x7 but I already took the spot as designated YJ fanboy. In all seriousness though I dont think there are any other upcoming WCA puzzle that has as much hype as the MGC7 aside from the MGC4 and MGC2 Elite


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Cmon @ProStar, I already have enough people mentioning me in posts regarding MGC puzzles. Let's be honest here, everyone else is also waiting for the MGC 7x7 but I already took the spot as designated YJ fanboy. In all seriousness though I dont think there are any other upcoming WCA puzzle that has as much hype as the MGC7 aside from the MGC4 and MGC2 Elite



For right now I guess, but not ever


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> For right now I guess, but not ever


Yeah, right now I'm hoping for a Huanglong Squan or a clock that is useable right out the box. Did anyone hear anything from Moyu about their clock?


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yeah, right now I'm hoping for a Huanglong Squan



Traitor! Hypocrite!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Traitor! Hypocrite!


dont tell yj that I said this but the yulong square-1 is absolute garbage


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> dont tell yj that I said this but the yulong square-1 is absolute garbage



Dialing right now


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Dialing right now


I'm sorry YJ, That cube was old anyway, the new Yj cubes are really good (and if you are looking for a tester you know who to hit up)


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm sorry YJ, That cube was old anyway, the new Yj cubes are really good (and if you are looking for a tester you know who to hit up)



To be fair, you aren't necessarily a YJ fanboy, but specifically MGC.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> To be fair, you aren't necessarily a YJ fanboy, but specifically MGC.


Eh, I mained the Yushi V2 for a while before the MGC came out. I really enjoyed their Yu v2 line of cubes (especially 4-7 those are amazing) and I want to get my hands on that "Unique" YuHu v2 
they should have called it YuHu 2 Electric Boogaloo


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> they should have called it YuHu 2 Electric Boogaloo



This, good sir, has earned you a like


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I already took the spot as designated YJ fanboy.



Why have you betrayed the brotherhood...



You better sleep with one eye open bub because there will be consequences.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 8, 2020)

AoChuang WR M id for pre-order on ziicube.com:






Moyu magnetic 5x5x5 cube - AoChuang 5x5 WRM - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube


Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.



www.ziicube.com





23$


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 8, 2020)

Are you really saying that they are fast because they use Gan cubes? That completely neglects the fact they have spent years practicing and working hard to be this good, that is why they do good, not because they have Gan cubes.


Edit: I can no longer find the post that I was replying to, but @GANQIYIMOYU said "Theres a reason why Max and Felik's are so fast".


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Why have you betrayed the brotherhood...
> 
> 
> 
> You better sleep with one eye open bub because there will be consequences.


My apologies, We should set up a body of people that share our viewpoint. We will make, *The YJ Fanclub.*


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> My apologies, We should set up a body of people that share our viewpoint. We will make, *The YJ Fanclub.*


Count me in, though for 3x3 Dayan FTW


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Count me in, though for 3x3 Dayan FTW


I can agree that im not that into YJ 3x3's but the other MGC NxN's are all mains for me


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> AoChuang WR M id for pre-order on ziicube.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On thecubicle for $39.99


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> its not on cubicle.











MoYu AoChuang 5x5 WR M


The AoChuang WR M is the latest in the record-breaking WR series from MoYu. This 5x5 magnetic speed cube is a fantastically smooth, quick, and very high-performance flagship puzzle. It has a buttery, smooth feel with a hint of a click similar to other quality big cubes from MoYu. Sure to become...




www.thecubicle.com




Yes it is.


----------



## Capcubeing (May 10, 2020)

im not sure this is the thread for this but I got the tengyun v2m and I juust dont like it as much as the v1 does anyone that has it recomend a piticular setting cuz right now it just feels way to snappy.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 10, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> im not sure this is the thread for this but I got the tengyun v2m and I juust dont like it as much as the v1 does anyone that has it recomend a piticular setting cuz right now it just feels way to snappy.


If you think it's too snappy, try lighter magnets. Right now I have mine on magnets - 2, hexagon - 0.8, octagon - 0.5


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 12, 2020)

https://www.cubezz.com/Buy-6198-Funs+limCube+Morpho+Helenor+Octavia+Magic+Cube+Stickerless.html







Funs limCube Morpho Deidamia Magic Cube Stickerless_Custom-Built Puzzles_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com





Two new puzzles that function the same but one has holes for grip or for looks


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 12, 2020)

QiYi clover pyraminx


----------



## Cuberstache (May 12, 2020)

Is that just a mastermorphix without the 3-colored corners? Or how does it turn?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 12, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Is that just a mastermorphix without the 3-colored corners? Or how does it turn?


Looks like an edge turner.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Looks like an edge turner.


Perhaps some sort of Tetra Copter? It looks a lot like the Curvy Copter/Helicopter cube from the outside. It also looks like it could jumble. Also I think that Copter Pyraminx or Tetra Copter is a more fitting name than Clover Pyraminx since there is only 1 axis per edge instead of 2 like on the rest of the Clover puzzles from VeryPuzzle


----------



## xyzzy (May 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Also I think that Copter Pyraminx or Tetra Copter is a more fitting name than Clover Pyraminx since there is only 1 axis per edge instead of 2 like on the rest of the Clover puzzles from VeryPuzzle


The naming is more by analogy with their own Clover Cube (which is also one axis per edge) than with the VeryPuzzle Clover series.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> My apologies, We should set up a body of people that share our viewpoint. We will make, *The YJ Fanclub.*


I like the enthusiasm but the name is like a garbage fire in a paper factory caused by sweat glands that fell into a pile of feces which was then promptly jumped into by a dead skunk and spontaneously combusted. Sooooooo we'll have to think of something better...

I propose the MGC
see below


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I propose the MGC


You mean the MGC Guild of Cubers?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 13, 2020)

This has been out for a but now but not on the cubicle or other major shops.






DianSheng FlyMouse Shaped Magic Cube Blue Yellow Version_DianSheng Magic Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







www.cubezz.com


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 13, 2020)

Also this shows more details of what the clover Pyraminx can do


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Also this shows more details of what the clover Pyraminx can do


So it *DOES *jumble. I don't own any edge turning puzzles so I might pick this one up to try and get into edge turners.


----------



## Sion (May 13, 2020)

Edge turners are really fun. I'm excited to see more of them come onto the market.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> You mean the MGC Guild of Cubers?


No, the

*_______________M* ans
waiting for the m*G*c 7x7
____________fan *C *lub

excuse the streamers.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

New non-wca cube from moyu. It looks like a clover cube that has additional 3x3 turns. or it could just be a void 3x3. Looks like the corners are fused so I'm not sure if it has edge turns

EDIT: Its just a 3x3


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

You've failed the *MGC*, by posting a non YJ cube to upcoming puzzles.


Sub1Hour said:


> View attachment 12172
> New non-wca cube from moyu. It looks like a clover cube that has additional 3x3 turns. or it could just be a void 3x3. Looks like the corners are fused so I'm not sure if it has edge turns
> 
> EDIT: Its just a 3x3


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You've failed the *MGC*, by posting a non YJ cube to upcoming puzzles.


Well *technically *Moyu was a YJ Sub Brand


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well *technically *Moyu was a YJ Sub Brand



It's not anymore


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's not anymore


But it _WAS _so there is still a correlation and therefore I am able to post in this thread 


Spoiler



I just posted that so I could bump this thread in case anyone found out anything else about _the chosen one_


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> But it _WAS _so there is still a correlation and therefore I am able to post in this thread
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Is that a rule in the

*M*GC
*G*uild of
*C*ubers

?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *M*GC
> *G*uild of
> *C*ubers


WRONG


NevEr_QeyX said:


> *M* ans
> waiting for the m*G*c 7x7
> fan *C *lub


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2020)

Incase anyone is interested, moyu released a teaching series similar to the monster go series but have been keeping it pretty quiet recently. I suspect the monster go series is vastly overhyped since it will be essentially the exact same thing but for a higher price.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Incase anyone is interested, moyu released a teaching series similar to the monster go series but have been keeping it pretty quiet recently. I suspect the monster go series is vastly overhyped since it will be essentially the exact same thing but for a higher price.


It's interesting how this new wave of teaching cubes is coming out. My first cubes were the MFJS Cubing Classroom bundles (2-5 + side events) and they were very good for the price (except for the megaminx that one sucks)


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It's interesting how this new wave of teaching cubes is coming out. My first cubes were the MFJS Cubing Classroom bundles (2-5 + side events) and they were very good for the price (except for the megaminx that one sucks)


I know, it's a bit strange, probably pointless for most people but I may consider getting some when lockdowns over and I can start running market stalls again because that could be a good thing to offer people as they can build up each individual step.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I know, it's a bit strange, probably pointless for most people but I may consider getting some when lockdowns over and I can start running market stalls again because that could be a good thing to offer people as they can build up each individual step.


This could also be the stepping stone to make cubing go mainstream. These cubes could probably be sold in brick and mortar stores like Walmart and sold as "Educational Products"


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> WRONG


*MORE WRONG
M *ans
*G *etting hyped for
*C *ubes from YJ


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> *MORE WRONG
> M *ans
> *G *etting hyped for
> *C *ubes from YJ


Now this is something I can get down to


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> *MORE WRONG
> M *ans
> *G *etting hyped for
> *C *ubes from YJ


Why don't you get this? It's clearly
*M
G
C*
A cube line from YJ


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is that a rule in the
> 
> *M*GC
> *G*uild of
> ...


No it is not... Thank you for bringing this to our attention, he will be punished most severely have no doubt about that...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Why don't you get this? It's clearly
> *M
> G
> C*
> A cube line from YJ


I'm sorry are YOU IN THE MGC?!?!?!?1111///1!!??


it's just a prank bro


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm sorry are YOU IN THE MGC?!?!?!?1111///1!!??
> 
> 
> it's just a prank bro


We gotta get more members man. At this point its just me, you, and the rest of speedsolving watching us go nuts over a plastic toy


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This could also be the stepping stone to make cubing go mainstream. These cubes could probably be sold in brick and mortar stores like Walmart and sold as "Educatiional Products"


It could be, as long as Rubik's don't cause any issues with stuff like that. I'm not sure how cubing will ever get mainstream since I've sold about 1000 cubes at markets over the past years and it's very rare that I hear anything back from people. When I'm doing these stalls I have to act like their kids will be able to solve it with my solution guide and practice but I suspect most people lose patience sadly and never solve it. Maybe cubes like these will help make a few more people learn but I don't think it will be a major increase


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 18, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> It could be, as long as Rubik's don't cause any issues with stuff like that. I'm not sure how cubing will ever get mainstream since I've sold about 1000 cubes at markets over the past years and it's very rare that I hear anything back from people. When I'm doing these stalls I have to act like their kids will be able to solve it with my solution guide and practice but I suspect most people lose patience sadly and never solve it. Maybe cubes like these will help make a few more people learn but I don't think it will be a major increase


I’ve been wondering lately how toddlers or very very young solvers might take to these new education series puzzles. I think they hold very little value to nearly everyone registered on this forum or anyone else once you know how to solve a standard cube. That said I do think for someone obviously not ready or willing to learn how to COMPLETELY solve a cube they could still get the joy of completing a puzzle and thus potentially building interest in cubing. The typical “I can only solve one side” response that comes with a sense of defeat will instead be “I did it!” Because the puzzle is in fact solved.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I’ve been wondering lately how toddlers or very very young solvers might take to these new education series puzzles. I think they hold very little value to nearly everyone registered on this forum or anyone else once you know how to solve a standard cube. That said I do think for someone obviously not ready or willing to learn how to COMPLETELY solve a cube they could still get the joy of completing a puzzle and thus potentially building interest in cubing. The typical “I can only solve one side” response that comes with a sense of defeat will instead be “I did it!” Because the puzzle is in fact solved.


I NevEr thought of it that way, that's right! I bet some kids I'm teaching the cube would really like it for that


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2020)

*Does this need to be stated again?*


This is a thread to talk about new puzzle releases, not start a cult over the YJ MGC line. It would be nice to come here and actually see news about puzzles instead of needing to sift through pages of people praising a company with very little news about new puzzles.

However, it’s cool to see that moyu is working on their own training cube line. I do wonder if such a thing is even necessary though. I’ve always been an advocate for having a cube that could last for a while instead of having one that can *only* take slow turning that is marketed to beginners.


----------



## xyzzy (May 18, 2020)

Sion said:


> This is a server


*thread*

But yes, it would be nice if people were to talk about actual upcoming puzzles instead of whatever the heck.


----------



## Capcubeing (May 18, 2020)

Sion said:


> *Does this need to be stated again?*
> 
> 
> This is a server to talk about new puzzle releases, not start a cult over the YJ MGC line. It would be nice to come here and actually see news about puzzles instead of needing to sift through pages of people praising a company with very little news about new puzzles.
> ...


THANK YOU


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I’ve been wondering lately how toddlers or very very young solvers might take to these new education series puzzles. I think they hold very little value to nearly everyone registered on this forum or anyone else once you know how to solve a standard cube. That said I do think for someone obviously not ready or willing to learn how to COMPLETELY solve a cube they could still get the joy of completing a puzzle and thus potentially building interest in cubing. The typical “I can only solve one side” response that comes with a sense of defeat will instead be “I did it!” Because the puzzle is in fact solved.





NevEr_QeyX said:


> I NevEr thought of it that way, that's right! I bet some kids I'm teaching the cube would really like it for that


I am planning on buying a pink cloud cube for my 3 year old cousin. I think that she will like it because she seems to be very interested whenever she sees me cubing.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

These MG training cubes honestly seem pointless, when you can go buy 2-3 guanlongs on sale from the cubicle and peel off the stickers you want to peel off for the same price


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> These MG training cubes honestly seem pointless, when you can go buy 2-3 guanlongs on sale from the cubicle and peel off the stickers you want to peel off for the same price


Hahaha, same with the new monster go training cubes. Especially the one that has only a white face. What are they going to do next, release a force cube?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Hahaha, same with the new monster go training cubes. Especially the one that has only a white face. What are they going to do next, release a force cube?


lol MG is monster go


----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> These MG training cubes honestly seem pointless, when you can go buy 2-3 guanlongs on sale from the cubicle and peel off the stickers you want to peel off for the same price


You can do that but to be fair the MoYu teaching series will probably be about the same price as the guanlong, as for the monster go I have no idea.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 18, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> You can do that but to be fair the MoYu teaching series will probably be about the same price as the guanlong, as for the monster go I have no idea.


The entire MoYu teaching series set of 7 puzzles is available from moyustore.com for $26.99 including shipping.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> lol MG is monster go


This is why my parents never listen to me...


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Sion said:


> *Does this need to be stated again?*
> 
> 
> This is a server to talk about new puzzle releases, not start a cult over the YJ MGC line. It would be nice to come here and actually see news about puzzles instead of needing to sift through pages of people praising a company with very little news about new puzzles.
> ...


I feel like this is a personal attack over everything I stand for. I am quitting the forums and will only return to congratulate @PetrusQuber when he eventually gets Petrus WR. Thank you that is all



Spoiler: Serious Business



In all reality I do think that you have a point (that's why @NevEr_QeyX and I started a thread specifically for YJ cubes)but it should be taken into account that in my own opinion YJ is doing the best out of all the other companies right now in terms of exiting and innovative releases. It's almost like the anti-gan because there is so much that has changed for YJ in the past couple of months/years. A while ago the only cube they produced that was used on a high level was the Yuhu and after the galaxy released it became irrelevant. Not to mention back in 2018 when the MGC 2x2 released it was the only modern YJ cube that was used competitively. 1 year and some change later YJ has made leaps and bounds in terms of hardware improvement without making people go bankrupt for a decent puzzle. People are more excited about YJ cubes releasing now then for the history of the company as a whole. Compared to Moyu, Qiyi, Gan, and Yuxin not much has changed compared to YJ. They still make excellent cubes that people use at high level competing but they have not done nearly as much as YJ in the past 7-8 months. I don't think there has been as much hype surrounding a line of puzzles for a long time. These cubes are being awaited just as much if not more as the Valk line or the newer GTS big cubes from Moyu.

TLDR; YJ is a fantastic company and is making the least disappointing puzzle lines out of the recent releases.


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I feel like this is a personal attack over everything I stand for. I am quitting the forums and will only return to congratulate @PetrusQuber when he eventually gets Petrus WR. Thank you that is all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Rant Incoming*


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> These MG training cubes honestly seem pointless, when you can go buy 2-3 guanlongs on sale from the cubicle and peel off the stickers you want to peel off for the same price


They are also designed pretty well and wouldn't look tacky like a poorly modded Guanlong, so that is why I would at least consider these as an option (unless Moyu's are cheaper obviously)


----------



## Sion (May 19, 2020)

I don't mind the cubes themselves. Having cool variants of 3x3s is nice. 

That said, I disagree with the demographic they are going after. as a cool collector item, sure. However, I don't see how an admittedly subpar design (not my words) would benefit beginners in any meaningful way. At that rate, just get a decent budget cube that will last you a while instead.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 19, 2020)

__





YJ Pocket Portable Cube Timer – Speed Cube Store UK







www.speedcubestore.co.uk









__





YJ Speed Timer – Speed Cube Store UK







www.speedcubestore.co.uk





(This store is quite controversial so probably don't buy anything from here for now)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT BUY FROM THERE. If you are from the UK please shop somewhere else as this place has already been confirmed to be a scam. Kewbs UK and speedcubing.org (Use code MICAH or OWEN at checkout so my boys can get their MGC 6x6s) are much better stores with great reputations and are confirmed to be legitimate stores and they are both based in the UK. Please don't make the mistake by ordering from speedcubestor.co.uk, Kewbs UK and speedcubing.org are the best stores in the UK.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> DONT BUY FROM THERE. If you are from the UK please shop somewhere else as this place has already been confirmed to be a scam. Kewbs UK and speedcubing.org (Use code MICAH or OWEN at checkout so my boys can get their MGC 6x6s) are much better stores with great reputations and are confirmed to be legitimate stores and they are both based in the UK. Please don't make the mistake by ordering from speedcubestor.co.uk, Kewbs UK and speedcubing.org are the best stores in the UK.


They aren’t a scam, but very unreliable. They’re actually based in China, they try to fool you by using pounds and everything, but a lot of stuff sounds like it’s from Google Translate. They also have no customer support whatsoever. My friends bought from them once. They said his parcel would deliver in a few days. It took over half a month.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 19, 2020)

Fluffy cube from QiYi and new photo of the MGC2 elite










And I completely agree with @Sion , it would be a lot easier to get news about upcoming puzzles if that was all that was posted here,


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Fluffy cube from QiYi and new photo of the MGC2 elite



I plan on using fluffy alligator on the fluffy cube


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

I predict Gan’s next flagship to be the GAN 356 Air XM


----------



## cuber314159 (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I predict Gan’s next flagship to be the GAN 356 Air XM


I predict that your prediction will be incorrect


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I predict Gan’s next flagship to be the GAN 356 Air XM


I'm expecting it to be the GAN 356 XS V2.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 22, 2020)

QiYi announced this saying, coming tomorrow, but I honestly don’t know how it’s any different from what they’ve already released


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 22, 2020)

SPIN!
AND!
TURN!
But what if I don't want to SPIN! AND! TURN!


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> QiYi announced this saying, coming tomorrow, but I honestly don’t know how it’s any different from what they’ve already released



This is self-sabotage


----------



## Sion (May 22, 2020)

I wonder if the fluffy cube is comp legal, assuming it’s a 3x3


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

Sion said:


> I wonder if the fluffy cube is comp legal, assuming it’s a 3x3


I dont see why it would not be. Its not like it shapeshift or anything, it just has wacky cuts.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 23, 2020)

1 year after the first photos of the prototype, *Shengshou Examinx* is finally released! *Stickerless only.* Force cubes, anyone? 






Currently available at ChampionsCubeStore (the actual website) for $380, and also at his AliExpress store for *$330*. He is legit, but I wouldn't buy from him right now, there will soon be deals that are either cheaper (other Chinese stores) or physically closer to you (international shipping during the pandemic is a pain). Considering his prices for other products, I imagine that it will be sold in Western retail (TC/SCS/etc) for $400-450, and at Cubezz for $300-350 or so. Overall, for any store, it should be a bit cheaper than Shengshou 17x17 in that same store, but not by much.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 23, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> 1 year after the first photos of the prototype, *Shengshou Examinx* is finally released! *Stickerless only.* Force cubes, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that larger than the Petaminx?


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 23, 2020)

Do you mean the number of layers? Yes, petaminx is 9 pieces along an edge, and this examinx is 11. This is currently the highest order mass-produced minx.

Or larger _physically_? Champion's store doesn't list dimensions, yet. Common sense says "yes", but Shengshou has a 13x13 (cube) that is larger than their 11x11, 12x12, 14x14, 15x15 and 17x17. They don't know "common sense".  This examinx already breaks the pattern of their black-with-stickers minxes.


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I'm expecting it to be the GAN 356 XS V2.


Yes, backtrack in your lineup to make the V2 of an old cube, then make a V2 of the actual new cube.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 23, 2020)

*Shengshou Mr. M 6x6.*

Do you like magnetic puzzles? Do you like pillowed puzzles? Do you like *magnetic pillowed* puzzles?

Already at Cubezz for $15.






Edit: a couple "real life" pics, as opposed to the fancy promo shots under studio lights:



https://imgur.com/a/rzJ2pa7


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 24, 2020)

Cube Solve Hero is supposedly making 12 magnetised force Examinxes...


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 24, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Cube Solve Hero is supposedly making 12 magnetised force Examinxes...


 if he actually is. Source?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 24, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Cube Solve Hero is supposedly making 12 magnetised force Examinxes...


Bro that would be almost $4,000 worth of examinxes


----------



## One Wheel (May 24, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Bro that would be almost $4,000 worth of examinxes


Almost $4,000 worth of Examinxes, plus 7,200 magnets at, we'll say $0.08 each, plus probably $20 worth of superglue, materials are $4,424. I think it was @Doctor Hedron who said on Reddit that force Examinxes would take about 39 hours, probably 2-3 times as long if you're going to magnetize as well. 100 hours of labor at $15/hour, and roughly speaking you're looking at $6,000.

I'm not into the force cube stuff, but I would be interested to see what kind of magnets would fit. I really just want a gigaminx, though.


----------



## willfcc (May 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Almost $4,000 worth of Examinxes, plus 7,200 magnets at, we'll say $0.08 each, plus probably $20 worth of superglue, materials are $4,424. I think it was @Doctor Hedron who said on Reddit that force Examinxes would take about 39 hours, probably 2-3 times as long if you're going to magnetize as well. 100 hours of labor at $15/hour, and roughly speaking you're looking at $6,000.
> 
> I'm not into the force cube stuff, but I would be interested to see what kind of magnets would fit. I really just want a gigaminx, though.



STICKERLESS Gigaminx

FTFY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (May 24, 2020)

willfcc said:


> STICKERLESS Gigaminx
> 
> FTFY
> 
> ...


Obviously. Stickerless magnetic. I already have a stickered non-magnetic one on the shelf.


----------



## Sion (May 24, 2020)

MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic)


MonsterGO is a new educational line of puzzles from the popular manufacturer GAN. Similar to GAN, all of the puzzles in the MonsterGO line have the distinct GAN honeycomb design on the interior of the pieces to aid feel and evenly distribute lube. The MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic) is a fantastic...




www.thecubicle.com





Twenty dollars for a cube that eveyone admits Is not even good for top solvers. I wish I could give GAN the benefit of the doubt, but that's pretty inexcusable. There are definitely cheaper puzzles that likely perform way better than this.


----------



## One Wheel (May 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic)
> 
> 
> MonsterGO is a new educational line of puzzles from the popular manufacturer GAN. Similar to GAN, all of the puzzles in the MonsterGO line have the distinct GAN honeycomb design on the interior of the pieces to aid feel and evenly distribute lube. The MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic) is a fantastic...
> ...


That's cheap for a Gan.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> if he actually is. Source?




__
http://instagr.am/p/CAiHpeCJZdR/



Sion said:


> MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic)
> 
> 
> MonsterGO is a new educational line of puzzles from the popular manufacturer GAN. Similar to GAN, all of the puzzles in the MonsterGO line have the distinct GAN honeycomb design on the interior of the pieces to aid feel and evenly distribute lube. The MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic) is a fantastic...
> ...


Especially when moyu have released essentially the same thing but better and cheaper


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic)
> 
> 
> MonsterGO is a new educational line of puzzles from the popular manufacturer GAN. Similar to GAN, all of the puzzles in the MonsterGO line have the distinct GAN honeycomb design on the interior of the pieces to aid feel and evenly distribute lube. The MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic) is a fantastic...
> ...


Yeah, I agree. I thought this would be about 12 dollars at the most, and it's 20$ and worst than an 8$ Qiyi MS


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 24, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Especially when moyu have released essentially the same thing but better and cheaper


And before that, FanXin had these "training" cubes since at least late 2018. I've been seeing them in local "dollar stores" for a while now, before the pandemic that is. Both the Moyu and Gan versions are just "well-known" companies jumping on the trend that "no-name" brands started.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 24, 2020)

willfcc said:


> STICKERLESS Gigaminx
> 
> FTFY


For now, you'll have to settle for the stickerless MF8 4x4 minx...







... or this funky stickerless MF8 Teraminx.






Actually, if you never move the *outer* layers and only move them together with the 2nd layer, then it will function as a stickerless gigaminx, with 2-colored edges and 3-colored corners.


----------



## Sion (May 24, 2020)

Get the QiYi MS cubes instead of Monster Go, or the Meilong 2-5 series. both are cheaper and higher quality than the Monster Go cubes.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> if he actually is. Source?


Source: Speedcubereview and I agree that CubeSolveHero should do it. That's about all I got.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 26, 2020)

Looks like QiYi is recreating their trio of shape mods in tetrahedral form. This is called the coin tetrahedron. I would guess a pentacle Pyraminx is next.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 26, 2020)

https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-2x2-training-series
https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-pyraminx-training-series
https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-chips-3x3-training-series
https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-concave-convex-3x3-training-series
https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-sandwich-3x3-training-series
https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-red-hat-3x3-training-series
https://www.mcubes.net/product-page/moyu-unicorn-3x3-training-series

Sorry for the double post, but I think MoYu just did what MonsterGo did, and for a LOT cheaper. They have some cooler ones too like the 2x2, Pyraminx, Unicorn, and Chips cube.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 26, 2020)

US $11.49 45% OFF|Yongjun magic cube timer Competition Cube Mat speed cube Training mat cubo magico timer YJ cube Game dedicated timer mat|Magic Cubes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





probably would not buy from here, but looks like YJ is selling some pretty neat mats with their new timers!


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 26, 2020)

My two cents on the *force examinx* idea, speaking as someone who made force 12x12s (cubes, not minxes). I ended up typing _waaay_ too much, but hopefully someone still finds this useful or interesting.



One Wheel said:


> I think it was @Doctor Hedron who said on Reddit that force Examinxes would take about 39 hours



Yeah, it was me. Was it you who said that a literal cow is cheaper than the examinx?  But yeah, forcing these should take 31-39 hours, IF you plan ahead, be smart about it, and have prior experience with forcing big cubes.

I made various force cubes in the past, including Meilong 12x12s, 9x9s and others, and my rule #1 is to NOT disassemble the cubes entirely. Building a big cube completely from scratch is annoying and inefficient, and piece management would take forever. Instead, one should "swap" faces between cubes in a controlled fashion, six at a time - disassemble six differently-colored faces, one on each cube, and assemble them on _other_ cubes. This is very efficient: you manipulate each piece (including edges) _only once_, the cubes are always stable and not falling apart, and the pile of cubies at any given moment is manageable. Even then, with actually big cubes (8x8+), that's _still_ a lot of cubies in each color's pile, and finding the right one is hard. Halfway into forcing the 12x12s, I switched to iterations of 1/4 of the face at a time, not full face. This made the piles _actually_ manageable, and I didn't have to bother with the fragile stability of the exposed hidden layer pieces.

---

Anyway, based on my times for forcing 5x5, 7x7 and 9x9, I had concocted an elegant prediction formula that later proved to be correct for the 12x12.

For an *NxN cube*, the *lower bound* (in minutes) is:

*5.333 * N^2 + 6 * N - 3.333*

And the *upper bound* is the same number *multiplied by 1.25*. It gets closer to the upper bound if the cube is big (piece management) and if it's not pre-magnetized - on magnetic cubes, everything wants to stay in place very nicely and you are less likely to have random annoying crumbles. *For even-layered cubes, use the number for the N+1 cube* (that is, for the 12x12, use N = 13 in the formula). This is because while you don't need to rearrange/reassemble hidden layer pieces (N+1-th layer), you still need to work around them carefully and sometimes spend time on fixing them.

For an *NxN minx*, where N = amount of pieces across an edge (including the corners), the *lower bound* (in minutes) is:

*14.666 * N^2 + 9.667 * N - 5.9333*

And the *upper bound* is the same number *multiplied by 1.25*. Same reasoning as for cubic NxNs above. For even-layered minxes, it's probably wise to use the result for the N+1 minx, too.

---

*HOWEVER, the physical reassembly isn't the hard part here.* Yes it will be ~31-39 hours for the examinx (or more if he doesn't do it efficiently), but so what? It's almost a no-brainer decision for a large and popular channel, especially since the video has a decent chance to "go viral". The guy is used to putting many hours of work into his content, I'm sure of it. The process itself is even kind of meditative. I know that I didn't "suffer" while forcing my 12x12s.

But *the real problem is cost and logistics.* I think 12 examinxes can be realistically bought for $3000-ish (USD) from ZiiCube in the near future. Since he is YouTube-famous, maybe SCS _might_ help him get a special deal directly from the manufacturer. Let's be generous with $2000-2500.

Now consider *international shipping during the pandemic*. Logistics chains are broken, parcels don't travel very well or very fast these days. I personally have a parcel (from a private person) stuck in China for 2 months already, because there are no flights. Some more "premium" carriers work better, but the cost would go up too. Probably by a lot.

Now consider *import taxes and other related restrictions*. Yes, Chinese stores can write whatever price you want in the paperwork, but do you think a customs agent will believe that 12 huge and complex toys/puzzles, weighing ~24 kg, supposedly cost only $50 together? Also, 12 identical toys sure looks like a commercial order to me. Sir, are you buying them to re-sell them locally? Do you know that toys in particular are subject to various regulations, being products intended for kids? Do you have paperwork that shows that these toys are safe according to your country's standards?

Then *the financial part* too, suppose he _can_ drop 3 grand on this, but what would be the "point"? It only really makes sense to do it if you can get rid of at least some of them - I really, _really_ doubt that direct and indirect profits from the video itself can recoup the costs. How many people will buy one? I had a hell of a time finding buyers for the 12x12s. Yes, he is way more famous than me, he has more audience reach, but still it's a hobby that very heavily skews young. Let's be real here, an average "kid" can't afford buying a $400+ exclusive puzzle that will mostly just sit on the shelf, because it's not something you solve everyday. People will gladly press "like" on his video and comment "woaj" or whatever meme is trendy these days, but that will be all.

Hell, I still have 4 leftover force Galaxy V2 M megaminxes that I made. There _was_ demand, the first "batch" of 12 colors sold surprisingly very fast, so I made a second batch due to continued demand - but then it dried up. Now what? I mean, I can afford failing to sell several megaminxes, although tbh I'd rather have money than unused puzzles in a cardboard box in the corner of my living room. But how about failing to sell many examinxes? Now _that_'s bad.


----------



## One Wheel (May 26, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Was it you who said that a literal cow is cheaper than the examinx?



Yep, that's me.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 28, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAs0iSSneGP/


Looks like the cubicle has the new Bell


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAs0iSSneGP/
> 
> 
> Looks like the cubicle has the new Bell


It looks really cool! The red stands out a lot.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 28, 2020)

The Yuxin Little Magic 6x6 M is now available on TheCubicle for $17!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 28, 2020)

YJ YuHu Megaminx V2 Parts


Do you want a black or dark green side on your new YuHu V2 M Megaminx? Here is what you're looking for. With this accessory kit, you can swap out any side with the pre-magnetized black/dark green pieces included.




www.thecubicle.com





thecubicle.com/products/yj-yuhu-megaminx-v2-m?_pos=2&_psq=yuhu%2A%20OR%20body%3A"yuhu"&_ss=e&_v=1.0

Hmmm, I thought that it came with the black parts in the first place, like in SCS's video.

That doesnt make me happy, I hope some other cubing stores sell them together


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> YJ YuHu Megaminx V2 Parts
> 
> 
> Do you want a black or dark green side on your new YuHu V2 M Megaminx? Here is what you're looking for. With this accessory kit, you can swap out any side with the pre-magnetized black/dark green pieces included.
> ...


I just bought the Yuhu v2 thinking it had the black parts included. I'm about to be very disappointed if they're not.


----------



## Rafaello (May 28, 2020)

About examinx, ziicube has it for ~250$


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> YJ YuHu Megaminx V2 Parts
> 
> 
> Do you want a black or dark green side on your new YuHu V2 M Megaminx? Here is what you're looking for. With this accessory kit, you can swap out any side with the pre-magnetized black/dark green pieces included.
> ...


It does mention that they are pre-magnetized in the description. I don’t believe the pieces that come with the Yuhu were, so that is probably the difference.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> It does mention that they are pre-magnetized in the description. I don’t believe the pieces that come with the Yuhu were, so that is probably the difference.


Ooooh, ok. That's not too bad then.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I just bought the Yuhu v2, thinking it had the black parts included. I'm about to be very disappointed if they're not.



Thats too bad.



CrispyCubing said:


> It does mention that they are pre-magnetized in the description. I don’t believe the pieces that come with the Yuhu were, so that is probably the difference.



Maybe, but the second link that did not expand for some reason was the actual megaminx, and says that if you want a black face, buy it here, and provided a link to the pieces, so I am pretty sure it doesnt come with a black face at all.

I hope not too many people are dissappointed by this, I certainly would be. 

Edit: Read the bottom line


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Maybe, but the second link that did not expand for some reason was the actual megaminx, and says that if you want a black face, buy it here, and provided a link to the pieces, so I am pretty sure it doesnt come with a black face at all.
> 
> I hope not too many people are dissappointed by this, I certainly would be.


Interesting. My brother got his yuhu from SCS and the black pieces were included (but not magnetic)... TBH I might actually prefer getting pre-magnetized pieces separately, because what is the point of getting a magnetic mega but the pieces aren’t magnetized?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Read the bottom line


I saw that, sounds like I'm going to be disappointed when I get it. I don't want to pay $10 shipping on a $2 product and there's not much else I'd like to buy to get free shipping... Ugh.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I saw that, sounds like I'm going to be disappointed when I get it. I don't want to pay $10 shipping on a $2 product and there's not much else I'd like to buy to get free shipping... Ugh.




**Sad black side noises**

I would pay to get pre magnetized black pieces but I don't see why the megaminx would not come with the spare parts in the stock version. Maybe if it was made more clear or if they got them on the website at the same time then it would not be an issue since its only 2 bucks. Also, when you get it I would like to know how the grip is. It looks really weird but at least its closer to the Galaxy style grip then the stupid gan indents.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (May 28, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Interesting. My brother got his yuhu from SCS and the black pieces were included (but not magnetic)... TBH I might actually prefer getting pre-magnetized pieces separately, because what is the point of getting a magnetic mega but the pieces aren’t magnetized?


Did it come with extra magnets? 

The X-Man Galaxy v2 LM came with extra black pieces and extra magnets, not put together. So I just had to magnetize it myself. Maybe that was the case?


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 29, 2020)

Lots of new releases on TheCubicle! 
Besides the ones already mentioned, there are:
Shengshou Mr. M 6x6 - $18
The fabled Shengshou Examinx- $390  
YJ Pocket cube timer- $10
Meilong double skewb- $7
Qiyi clover Pyraminx- $7
Meilong clover 3x3- $6



The timer looks really promising.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 29, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> About examinx, ziicube has it for ~250$



Nice. Currently $218 + 1.8 kg of shipping for VIP users, $245 + shipping for regular users, and will be $355 + shipping (for regular users) after the current Covid Sale ends.

Gotta love this, though:


> 9x9 minx: Net Weight 1229 g, Item Size 141×141×141 mm
> 
> This new 11x11 minx: Net Weight 1200 g, Item Size 137×137×137 mm



Unless there's a miniscule measurement error (due to rounded pieces or whatever), this one is a little smaller than the petaminx.  The "C" in "Sengso" stands for "consistency".


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 29, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Nice. Currently $218 + 1.8 kg of shipping for VIP users, $245 + shipping for regular users, and will be $355 + shipping (for regular users) after the current Covid Sale ends.
> 
> Gotta love this, though:
> 
> ...


I love this trend in big big cubes Where they are getting smaller with each release. Moyu15 is smaller than the 13 and that makes the 15 so much more pleasant to solve! I was nervous the Examinx might bee too large to even handle (like the Yuxin 17x17).


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 29, 2020)

YJ MGC Magnetic 4x4


The YJ MGC Magnetic 4x4 is the first 4x4 in the MGC line! If you are a fan of fast turning, the MGC 4x4 is definitely for you! The turning is incredibly smooth and the outer edge pieces are widened to improve stability. The mechanism provides a lot of flex and has a very loose feel out of the box.




speedcubeshop.com












YJ MGC Elite Magnetic 2x2


The YJ MGC Elite Magnetic 2x2 is the world's first 2x2 to feature a center-edge magnet design which is really cool! The Elite is the smoothest turning 2x2 in our opinion and the lightweight design is stable and easy to handle. The magnets feel very unique feel due to the center-edge magnets and...




speedcubeshop.com




New MGC cubes are on pre-order on SCS now
IDK why the MGC elite 2x2 is more expensive than the 3x3 but the 2x2 and 4x4 are both $20


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 29, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> YJ MGC Magnetic 4x4
> 
> 
> The YJ MGC Magnetic 4x4 is the first 4x4 in the MGC line! If you are a fan of fast turning, the MGC 4x4 is definitely for you! The turning is incredibly smooth and the outer edge pieces are widened to improve stability. The mechanism provides a lot of flex and has a very loose feel out of the box.
> ...


Wow those prices went up from the original 
Edit: for the 2x2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 29, 2020)

Both of the above puzzles are out on Cubicle as well


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 29, 2020)

Darn, I really hoped that the 2x2 would be cheaper. Maybe when it goes on sale I'll get it...


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 29, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Darn, I really hoped that the 2x2 would be cheaper. Maybe when it goes on sale I'll get it...


I know. Let's wait for them to come out on cubezz because everything is cheaper there (well usually)
The MGC elite exe is only like $18 on cubezz so I don't see why the 2x2 would be more than like $17 on it. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

Very hyped for the new MGC Cubes and the new Examinx, but I still can't get over how upset this makes me.








ShengShou Mr. M 6x6


The ShengShou Mr. M 6x6 is the newest addition to ShengShou’s line of magnetic big cubes. This particular model is quite compact and pillowed, a nod to more traditional 6x6 designs. Please note: only the outer layers of this puzzle are magnetic.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Very hyped for the new MGC Cubes and the new Examinx, but I still can't get over how upset this makes me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What upsets you about it?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What upsets you about it?


I assume the stupid decision to make it pillowed.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I assume the stupid decision to make it pillowed.


Yes. Pillowed was only used back in the day because it was the only option, now mechanisms allow for cubic puzzles so there is no reason to "Nod to traditional 6x6s" even though the first 6x6 was cubic. I would understand it being pillowed if it was a novelty puzzle like the 54mm 6x6 which was cool. But this is a puzzle made to be used competitively so there is no reason to make it pillowed


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> But this is a puzzle made to be used competitively


No it’s not, it’s Shengshou


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> No it’s not, it’s Shengshou


I would like to remind you that before modern cube companies took over shengshou was literally the best you could get in just about everything except for 2x2 and 3x3. Their 4-7 cube lineup was used for years as well as their megaminx. Their square-1 was one of the best before the Qiyi. Also, they were one of the first to make a skewb after the event got added and their pyraminx saw lots of use before the moyu and qiyi came out.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 30, 2020)

AWWW MAN




__





SENGSO 11-Layers Megaminx Cube Stickerless_Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by ECShop







cubezz.com




Only 288 apiece for anybody planning to make force cubes lmao


----------



## Spacey10 (May 30, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> AWWW MAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it mean when a person is forcing a cube?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> What does it mean when a person is forcing a cube?


Force cube. It's when you make a cube that's faces are all the same colour.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Force cube. It's when you make a cube that's faces are all the same colour.


I heard that CSH is gonna do like 12 of them for the teraminx. Why would you want to do that?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I heard that CSH is gonna do like 12 of them for the teraminx. Why would you want to do that?


to get views probably


----------



## Spacey10 (May 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> to get views probably


That is just pointless!!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> That is just pointless!!


Well, views do get you money. But I agree that idea is kinda stupid.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Well, views do get you money. But I agree that idea is kinda stupid.


The revenue will hardly cover 10 percent of the cost honestly


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> The revenue will hardly cover 10 percent of the cost honestly


True. But it's a CSH kind of thing to do.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 30, 2020)

Well for normal people, it's either to show off, to have a cool cube which is unique, etc.
CSH probs just wants to do it, as well as for views.

Also, you make them by getting stickerless cubes, disassembling them down to the individual pieces for pieces, and reassembling so red goes with red, green goes with green, etc.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 30, 2020)

So on average YouTubers make about $4 per 1000 views, so he would only need around 700000 views to cover costs assuming he could get the sort of discount I suspect he could. Is 700000 views likely for that video?
That is excluding revenue he could earn from his scs discount code.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> So on average YouTubers make about $4 per 1000 views, so he would only need around 700000 views to cover costs assuming he could get the sort of discount I suspect he could. Is 700000 views likely for that video?
> That is excluding revenue he could earn from his scs discount code.


Well, it depends on the ad views, so about 2 to 3 cents per view


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

Sion said:


> MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic)
> 
> 
> MonsterGO is a new educational line of puzzles from the popular manufacturer GAN. Similar to GAN, all of the puzzles in the MonsterGO line have the distinct GAN honeycomb design on the interior of the pieces to aid feel and evenly distribute lube. The MonsterGO 3x3 (Magnetic) is a fantastic...
> ...


Yeah. The sad thing is, as the RS showed, they could be making it way cheaper.


One Wheel said:


> That's cheap for a Gan.


Yeah, it's practically a dollar.


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> AWWW MAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, wondering if people might just buy another when their's pops.


Spacey10 said:


> I heard that CSH is gonna do like 12 of them for the teraminx. Why would you want to do that?





WarriorCatCuber said:


> to get views probably





Spacey10 said:


> That is just pointless!!





WarriorCatCuber said:


> Well, views do get you money. But I agree that idea is kinda stupid.





Spacey10 said:


> The revenue will hardly cover 10 percent of the cost honestly





WarriorCatCuber said:


> True. But it's a CSH kind of thing to do.


Calm down, kids. It's done to make stickered big cubes.


It's just a prank


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 30, 2020)

Wrt this discussion about force examinxes and the price of doing that. I won't be outright quoting myself because I wrote A LOT of text there so it would clutter the page here, but I wrote up a detailed analysis of cost and other associated risks.

*TL;DR:*
- don't buy from Cubezz, buy from ZiiCube or arrange a private deal with the manufacturer (through a third party?)
- it will take you 31-39 hours if you do everything perfectly; for an NxN minx the lower bound in minutes is 14.666 * N^2 + 9.667 * N - 5.9333
- but the time spent on labor is the least of your concern - import taxes, regulations on toys (for customs), shipping during the pandemic, and of course the overall cost (roughly $3000 upfront) is way more important

*Here's that detailed writeup at page 81 of this thread.*



brododragon said:


> Calm down, kids. It's done to make stickered big cubes.
> 
> It's just a prank



Jokes aside, actually yeah, that's kind of the point.  They're unique and collectible, competition legal, and are one of the ways to make stickered cubes if the manufacturer released only the stickerless version.


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Wrt this discussion about force examinxes and the price of doing that. I won't be outright quoting myself because I wrote A LOT of text there so it would clutter the page here, but I wrote up a detailed analysis of cost and other associated risks.
> 
> *TL;DR:*
> - don't buy from Cubezz, buy from ZiiCube or arrange a private deal with the manufacturer (through a third party?)
> ...


Were you the one who made those force 12x12x12 meilongs?


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 30, 2020)

Yeah, that was me. That's my personal yellow one in the photo. Stickers hopefully arriving soon (at last).

---

Speaking of which, this guy from China, Ao Kesong, made force Moyu 15x15s a few months later:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_j0VUol4PP/

I think I'm not at liberty to disclose some certain numbers, but none of us Westerners can beat his costs. Not even with the most significantly discounted 15x15s at ZiiCube and (for some reason) AliExpress. Not even if some store generously helps you get them straight from the manufacturer and somehow doesn't take a penny.

And that's not surprising. He bought the "source" cubes directly from Moyu. He bought original sticker sheets from Moyu, too. He didn't have to bother with import taxes or customs, being in China himself. Shipping is very cheap compared to international shipping.

If anyone actually makes force examinxes, my money is on it being someone from China. And even then, if you see a single force examinx in someone's random collection, chances are they just reached to Shengshou to sell them a pre-assembled one of a certain color.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 30, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Yeah, that was me. That's my personal yellow one in the photo. Stickers hopefully arriving soon (at last).
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ok, let’s see if CSH holds up


----------



## Doctor Hedron (May 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> So on average YouTubers make about $4 per 1000 views, so he would only need around 700000 views to cover costs assuming he could get the sort of discount I suspect he could. Is 700000 views likely for that video?


Actually, Grégoire Pfennig (Greg's Puzzles) - the designer of Yuxin Multi Cube, 3D printed 33x33x33, etc - recently released a video talking about exactly these things. View counts, the workload of running a puzzle channel, scammy facebook pages stealing views, ads on videos, monetization claims, the whole nine yards.

The video is short but still informative, worth checking out.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I heard that CSH is gonna do like 12 of them for the teraminx. Why would you want to do that?


The original purpose of force cubes were that stickerless cubes were not wca legal, and some people thought that the stickerless versions of some cubes performed better than the stickered versions. So they would buy six stickerless cubes, then force and sticker them so that they could use them in comps. Nowadays, people just do them for fun


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 1, 2020)

My Yuhu v2M came from the Cubicle today. No black pieces 
If you buy this puzzle from the Cubicle and want black pieces, make sure you buy the separate black pieces!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> My Yuhu v2M came from the Cubicle today. No black pieces
> If you buy this puzzle from the Cubicle and want black pieces, make sure you buy the separate black pieces!



Sorry 

I just ordered one from SCS so hopefully it has the black pieces. Also ordered MS 3 and 4, MGC4, and the YJ big timer as a side note.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

Maru CM-3 3x3


The CM-3 is the latest 3x3 released by Maru. This puzzle has great performance mixed with very fast turning and a medium magnetic feel. It comes with two bottles of lubricant: one is traditional Maru Lube, and the other is a heavier silicone.




www.thecubicle.com





DID MARU JUST MAKE A NEW 3x3 OR AM I IN A FEVER DREAM?


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 1, 2020)

Woooo another Gan cube....








GAN 354 M V2 Explorer 3x3


The GAN 354 M V2 (Explorer) is a magnetic 3x3 speed cube, a recent re-release of the GAN 354 M V2. The Explorer version features an extra set of GES nuts: yellow, green, and blue. The Standard version does not include the extra GES. Comes with: GAN 354 M V2 Clear cube box GAN card Extra GES nut...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Woooo another Gan cube....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the most GAN thing that I have ever seen. _EXCEPT THIS TIME THERE IS ACTUALLY NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL IN THE HARDWARE! THEY DID THE SAME THING WITH A 2x2 AS WELL, GAN, WHY DONT YOU MAKE A DIFFERENT CUBE FOR ONCE?








GAN251 M


The GAN 251 M (Explorer) is the newest 2x2 speed cube from GAN. This cube features all of the same characteristics of the 249 V2 M like great corner cutting, matte finish, a light/airy feel, and a medium magnetic strength. This small increase in size (2mm), although seemingly insignificant, is...




www.thecubicle.com




_


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is the most GAN thing that I have ever seen. _EXCEPT THIS TIME THERE IS ACTUALLY NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL IN THE HARDWARE! THEY DID THE SAME THING WITH A 2x2 AS WELL, GAN, WHY DONT YOU MAKE A DIFFERENT CUBE FOR ONCE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope gan can be more innovative. I would suggest gan to make a 5x5, pyraminx or upgrade their 4x4.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 1, 2020)

Other new thing on Cubicle that haven't been mentioned:
The Ex-Mars smart cube - $100. I've seen some videos of this one and it looks really neat.
Qiyi Fluffy cube- $6
Qiyi Klotski Halloween Escape- $25
Qiyi 1x3x3 spinner- $5
Meilong 2x2 and 3x3 pack-$7
Gan I V2- $70


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

Have anyone here tried the aochuang wrm? Is it better than the mgc 5x5 and the Valk 5?


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 1, 2020)

The sad thing is how GAN fanatics still go crazy for their so called "innovation" I mean, really!? Everything is just the same thing as each other, the only 2 things that are different are the name and the price.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have anyone here tried the aochuang wrm? Is it better than the mgc 5x5 and the Valk 5?


@NevEr_QeyX just got one, ask him.

EDIT: This is what he said about it OOTB
Never Tried the MGC (I know shameful) It is IMO better than Graham Siggins's Valk 5 M that I scrambled many times at a recent comp. It has a very light chalky feel, and the corner cutting is comparable to that of the Aosu WR M. So It is my main over my old main (Aochuang GTS M)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> @NevEr_QeyX just got one, ask him.
> 
> EDIT: This is what he said about it OOTB
> Never Tried the MGC (I know shameful) It is IMO better than Graham Siggins's Valk 5 M that I scrambled many times at a recent comp. It has a very light chalky feel, and the corner cutting is comparable to that of the Aosu WR M. So It is my main over my old main (Aochuang GTS M)


I highly recommend it, it is cheaper than the Valk and an amazing upgrade from my old Aochuang GTS.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> The sad thing is how GAN fanatics still go crazy for their so called "innovation" I mean, really!? Everything is just the same thing as each other, the only 2 things that are different are the name and the price.


For example, the 356 M. It's a gan X with a different price and a different name.



NevEr_QeyX said:


> I highly recommend it, it is cheaper than the Valk and an amazing upgrade from my old Aochuang GTS.


Nice! I might pick one up eventually but I'm quite happy with my current main, the celeritas valk 5.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I hope gan can be more innovative. I would suggest gan to make a 5x5, pyraminx or upgrade their 4x4.





Spacey10 said:


> The sad thing is how GAN fanatics still go crazy for their so called "innovation" I mean, really!? Everything is just the same thing as each other, the only 2 things that are different are the name and the price.





Sub1Hour said:


> For example, the 356 M. It's a gan X with a different price and a different name.
> 
> 
> Nice! I might pick one up eventually but I'm quite happy with my current main, the celeritas valk 5.


Gan should stop renaming and pricing up their 2x2s and 3x3s. Just make something new. I wonder why gan do not have a complete set of wca puzzles (ignore clock) as other companies such as qiyi and moyu despite their long history. Go develop a full set of wca puzzle but not making minor changes on previous models of 2x2s and 3x3s.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Guys, this thread is for upcoming puzzles. If you want to post a Gan rant, do it in the Gan debate thread


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Guys, this thread is for upcoming puzzles. If you want to post a Gan rant, do it in the Gan debate thread


Tsk tsk tsk, Prostar... Again with the Naughty Language. I'll tell your mom if you don't lighten up dood.

It's just a prank bro


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Maru CM-3 3x3
> 
> 
> The CM-3 is the latest 3x3 released by Maru. This puzzle has great performance mixed with very fast turning and a medium magnetic feel. It comes with two bottles of lubricant: one is traditional Maru Lube, and the other is a heavier silicone.
> ...


Lol CM stands for Cold Moon


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have anyone here tried the aochuang wrm? Is it better than the mgc 5x5 and the Valk 5?


I have tried the aochuang WRM and think that it has a good chance of replacing the valk 5 as my main however I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I have tried the aochuang WRM and think that it has a good chance of replacing the valk 5 as my main however I haven't decided yet.


Have you tried the mgc 5x5? Is the aochuang wrm better than the mgc 5x5?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 1, 2020)

Can you please move this type of thing to a different thread such as the "Which Cube Should I Get" thread?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have you tried the mgc 5x5? Is the aochuang wrm better than the mgc 5x5?


They are both different cubes and could be better for different people, the performance is so good for 5x5 at this point its just a matter of preference.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2020)

YongJun MGC Magnetic 4x4x4 Speed Cube Stickerless_4x4x4 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com









YongJun MGC Elite Magnetic 2x2x2 Speed Cube Stickerless_2x2x2 Mini Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com





get em for cheap here


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2020)

PicubeShop｜Custom Speed Cubes, Wholesale & Retail


PicubeShop｜Custom Speed Cubes, Wholesale & Retail




picubeshop.com





Also, I am pretty sure that these are factory magnetized meilongs


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> PicubeShop｜Custom Speed Cubes, Wholesale & Retail
> 
> 
> PicubeShop｜Custom Speed Cubes, Wholesale & Retail
> ...


No, these are not factory magnetized. Picubeshop is a cube store in China where they professionally setup and magnetize puzzles, just like what scs and cubicle do.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No, these are not factory magnetized. Picubeshop is a cube store in China where they professionally setup and magnetize puzzles, just like what scs and cubicle do.


I am pretty sure they are since picube already sell magnetic meilongs and MoYu have announced they are releasing factory magnetic meilongs


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I am pretty sure they are since picube already sell magnetic meilongs and MoYu have announced they are releasing factory magnetic meilongs


Wow, when has moyu announced that? So excited about that. 
Have any cubers received prototypes from moyu? Cube companies normally send prototypes to some cubers to review and give them feedback, so they can fix minor flaws before mass producing their cubes. As I don't think picubes would sell prototypes, I think picubes are magnetizing meilongs by themselves.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Wow, when has moyu announced that? So excited about that.
> Have any cubers received prototypes from moyu? Cube companies normally send prototypes to some cubers to review and give them feedback, so they can fix minor flaws before mass producing their cubes. As I don't think picubes would sell prototypes, I think picubes are magnetizing meilongs by themselves.


Since it's a budget cube I suspect moyu simply won't bother, picube already sell magnetic meilongs and have done for ages so I don't think they would just release new ones for pre-order like that, I'm not quite sure how they have it up for pre-order already though since it's not listed on any of my suppliers.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Since it's a budget cube I suspect moyu simply won't bother, picube already sell magnetic meilongs and have done for ages so I don't think they would just release new ones for pre-order like that, I'm not quite sure how they have it up for pre-order already though since it's not listed on any of my suppliers.


Picube has stated in Chinese that the magnetic meilongs are self-magnetized in their store in taobao.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2020)

it


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Picube has stated in Chinese that the magnetic meilongs are self-magnetized in their store in taobao.


why would they re-release old cubes at much lower prices though? htps://picubeshop.com/collections/picube-pro/products/picube-meilong-4-m-4x4


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> it
> 
> why would they re-release old cubes at much lower prices though? htps://picubeshop.com/collections/picube-pro/products/picube-meilong-4-m-4x4


Don't be surprised. Cubes in Asia are less than half price of cubes in cubicle and scs. For instance, ylm3x3 m is $19.9 on the cubicle, but it only cost $5 in Asia. I got my ylm 3x3 m from China for $4 when it was on sale. Of course, the cube setup services in Asia is not as good as the cubicle and scs.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 3, 2020)

MoYu just announced release of Meilong M 2x2-5x5 on their facebook page
Edit:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 3, 2020)

They look really good from this lighting and view.


----------



## Sion (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey- the colors are neat. I wonder if they can compete at a flagship level now that they all come stock magnetic. It seems like a wise reply to the MS series


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> They look really good from this lighting and view.





Sion said:


> Hey- the colors are neat


It's basically impossible to tell what the colours on the actual cube will be just from these renders/photos ("colourimetry"? what's that? is it edible?), but I sure hope they're using the same shades as their premium cubes rather than the same old "budget" shades. If so, I _might_ actually get the Meilong 4 or Meilong 5 just because they're pretty cheap and I kinda want to try a 60 mm 5³.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CA90xIyJBT1/


The full post has more images and description


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CA90xIyJBT1/
> 
> 
> The full post has more images and description


Cool, it has “Big Hole Design”


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CA90xIyJBT1/
> 
> 
> The full post has more images and description



Was Yusheng Du ever actually sponsored?


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> The full post has more images and description


And the facebook post has even more, including specifications for each cube. At least the Meilong 5M is smaller than the "old" Meilong 5.

A few weeks ago, someone on Reddit wrote that he received a "Meilong 5" which was 60 mm instead of 62, and had magnet slots. So apparently that was it, but not magnetized. I wonder if the non-magnetic version of the new one will be released, too. Meilong 5 Not M?

And everyone loves the current ("old") Meilong 4, but what if the molds for the new Meilong 4 (M) are also different, and the new one sucks compared to the old one?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Was Yusheng Du ever actually sponsored?



MoYu has this deal that if you get WR using one of their cubes you get a bunch of money and they get to use your name and picture on products, so yes. But I think he was before WR because he was using a prototype cube.


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 3, 2020)

idek his wr was with a picube gts2m iirc
team moyus biggest flex was lucas etter until yusheng du


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 3, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> idek his wr was with a picube gts2m iirc
> team moyus biggest flex was lucas etter until yusheng du



Shortly after he got WR, this cube was released 









MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M 3x3 (WCA Record Edition)


The MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M (WCA Record Edition) is a factory magnetized version of the GTS2, the puzzle that currently holds the world record 3x3 single of 3.47 seconds. This version of the cube features a new MoYu half-bright color scheme.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 3, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No, these are not factory magnetized. Picubeshop is a cube store in China where they professionally setup and magnetize puzzles, just like what scs and cubicle do.


usually cubes release early in china and hk so picubeshop may have early access like they did with then tengyun v2m, since it released in hk wayy before it came here (verified by anto) and also it is set as a pre order so maybe they have not recieved stock yet and will soon


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> MoYu has this deal that if you get WR using one of their cubes you get a bunch of money and they get to use your name and picture on products, so yes. But I think he was before WR because he was using a prototype cube.



Ok, makes sense. Because it kinda looked like they were playing him like they did Feliks a while ago


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Shortly after he got WR, this cube was released
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was literally just a gts2m with a little stronger magnets and a half bright color scheme


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 3, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> And the facebook post has even more, including specifications for each cube. At least the Meilong 5M is smaller than the "old" Meilong 5.
> 
> A few weeks ago, someone on Reddit wrote that he received a "Meilong 5" which was 60 mm instead of 62, and had magnet slots. So apparently that was it, but not magnetized. I wonder if the non-magnetic version of the new one will be released, too. Meilong 5 Not M?
> 
> And everyone loves the current ("old") Meilong 4, but what if the molds for the new Meilong 4 (M) are also different, and the new one sucks compared to the old one?


The new MeiLong 5 has been for sale for a few months now. MoYu just calls it the MeiLong 5, since it replaces the old version. It's a very good cube, I magnetized mine and it's now my main. There are probably still old versions of the MeiLong 5 floating around so if you wanna make sure you get a new one, you might as well head over to moyustore and order it there. The new magnetic series is there too, and the price is absolutely lovely.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Does anybody know why TheCubicle hasn't had Temporus clocks in stock since the first batch?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Does anybody know why TheCubicle hasn't had Temporus clocks in stock since the first batch?



Chris Tran (the guy making them) quit


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 4, 2020)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Aochaung gts and aoshi GTS won't be magnetic for this version I think.
> Moyu didn't add the letter M, and the aosu GTS that's about to be released isn't magnetic.
> Wonder why a non magnetic version takes way longer to release than the magnetic version.
> Also, I think the valk power force cubes are just available on this particular cube store.
> Qiyi would've said something about it and other shops would also have it.


because magnetic cubes are much more popular than non magnetic cubes among speedcubers. haha


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> because magnetic cubes are much more popular than non magnetic cubes among speedcubers. haha


Apr 11 2018 post lol.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 4, 2020)

looks like the meilong M cubes are coming soon since speedcubing.org has them up for pre-order (although they are usually really fast at getting all new cubes up for pre-order)


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 4, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> looks like the meilong M cubes are coming soon since speedcubing.org has them up for pre-order (although they are usually really fast at getting all new cubes up for pre-order)


They are already on moyustore. Set 2x2-5x5 for ~34$


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 4, 2020)

The 4x4 and 5x5 are smaller than normal I think


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 5, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> looks like the meilong M cubes are coming soon since speedcubing.org has them up for pre-order (although they are usually really fast at getting all new cubes up for pre-order)


actually they are on sales now. haha.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2020)

New OH Geared cube from YJ, The Mini Yulong M


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> New OH Geared cube from YJ, The Mini Yulong M


They- We thought of everything didn't we!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> They- We thought of everything didn't we!


Yep! First magnetic 50mm on the market, I wish it was something like 53 or 52 mm since my hands are big and 50mm seems impossible for me to use for OH but I'm sure there are many younger cubers with small hands that would main this for OH and maybe even 2H


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yep! First magnetic 50mm on the market, I wish it was something like 53 or 52 mm since my hands are big and 50mm seems impossible for me to use for OH but I'm sure there are many younger cubers with small hands that would main this for OH and maybe even 2H


Most definitely, I bet most cubers are either on the smaller side of the spectrum weight and size wise or a child, in which case smaller cubes make perfect sense for the community. Look at the WR line of big cubes, they are really making advancements in not only cubing hardware but also the feel and weight of the cube in your hand. My Aochuang WR M is extremely light and smaller than usual. Not to mention the weight! It is reflected in the feeling of each turn, making solving for long periods a breeze.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Most definitely, I bet most cubers are either on the smaller side of the spectrum weight and size wise or a child, in which case smaller cubes make perfect sense for the community. Look at the WR line of big cubes, they are really making advancements in not only cubing hardware but also the feel and weight of the cube in your hand. My Aochuang WR M is extremely light and smaller than usual. Not to mention the weight! It is reflected in the feeling of each turn, making solving for long periods a breeze.


Yeah, that's true about there being mostly small cubers. Being a 6'3" Lineman with massive hands makes me on the literal opposite of that spectrum so I don't mind the bigger and heavier cubes, in fact, I prefer them. But considering most cubers are either young, small, or both it's good that there are smaller options. I still hope that they produce cubes that are similar sizes to what they are now since the only reason that my hands ever get tired while cubing is not that the puzzles are too heavy or big, but because they are too small.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yep! First magnetic 50mm on the market, I wish it was something like 53 or 52 mm since my hands are big and 50mm seems impossible for me to use for OH but I'm sure there are many younger cubers with small hands that would main this for OH and maybe even 2H


I have 9 inch hands and I use a 50 mm MFJS cube that I magnetized myself for OH.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> New OH Geared cube from YJ, The Mini Yulong M


Is it an upgrade from the cubing classroom 50mm magnetic?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have 9 inch hands and I use a 50 mm MFJS cube that I magnetized myself for OH.


From where to where? Base of palm to middle fingertip?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> From where to where? Base of palm to middle fingertip?


Yes. To some people that's small, but for most people, and especially my age group, that's large compared to most people.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes. To some people that's small, but for most people, and especially my age group, that's large compared to most people.


How tho? I am bigger than most adults I know and my hands are only 7 inches! I measured from base of palm to tip of middle finger.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> How tho? I am bigger than most adults I know and my hands are only 7 inches! I measured from base of palm to tip of middle finger.


I don't know, I just have really long fingers, I think. Anyway, I did an awful job magnetizing that Cubing Classroom cube, so I might get this one to replace it.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I don't know, I just have really long fingers, I think. Anyway, I did an awful job magnetizing that Cubing Classroom cube, so I might get this one to replace it.


OK that's crazy. I'm not trying to be weird but could you show us a picture of you hands next to something easily recognizable (like a cube)? How old are you if you have 9 inch hands?

You don't have to if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 6, 2020)

My hand next to GTS 3 M for reference


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> OK that's crazy. I'm not trying to be weird but could you show us a picture of you hands next to something easily recognizable (like a cube)? How old are you if you have 9 inch hands?
> 
> You don't have to if you feel uncomfortable.





NevEr_QeyX said:


> My hand next to GTS 3 M for reference
> View attachment 12471


The last time a measured mine it must have been from thumb to pinky, so that's 9 inches. From the bottom of my palm to the end of my middle finger is about 8.5 inches. Here is my hand next to a Thunderclap v3.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The last time a measured mine it must have been from thumb to pinky, so that's 9 inches. From the bottom of my palm to the end of my middle finger is about 8.5 inches. Here is my hand next to a Thunderclap v3.
> 
> View attachment 12477


And those are the upcoming puzzles for 2020!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

OK so SCS announced this product claiming that it was their own "SCS" brand








Color Brick Speed Cube


The Color Brick Speed Cube is a fun, unique speed cube for everyone! Don't be fooled by the appearance, this is actually a smooth turning speed cube!




speedcubeshop.com






But this was right after CubeZZ announced this at the same price point and under the brand of "FanXin"






FanXin DIY 3x3x3 Building Blocks Magic Cube_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com





They look the same, what is up with SCS claiming it is theirs?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> OK so SCS announced this product claiming that it was their own "SCS" brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CSH also said that they are from FanXin.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ha, my hands is just under 6 inches. I win! I win!







im also not gonna worry that this wasn't a competition


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Ha, my hands is just under 6 inches. I win! I win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine having small hands lol.


just a prank

At least my hands aren't the same size as Chandler from TC, watching that guy do 4x4 was painful.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

For anybody who thinks that the hand size discussion is off-topic, we were just (not really) debating over what size cube to use for OH. @Spacey10 should use a Gan 330, @NevEr_QeyX should use a Mini Valk (4.74 cm in case you didn't know), and @Sub1Hour and I should be using a Qiyi Big Sail (6.8 cm).


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

HeY gUyS I aM sO eXiTeD fOr ThE nEw GaN CuBe CoMiNg OuT, tHe GaN aIr M!









Spoiler



it's literally just an XS with no interchangeable magnets



Not trying to diss Dana, she is one of my favorite cubers actually and its a shame gan won't give her something interesting to review.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> HeY gUyS I aM sO eXiTeD fOr ThE nEw GaN CuBe CoMiNg OuT, tHe GaN aIr M!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAN WE GET THE IDEA. YOU CAN STOP NOWWW


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 7, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> GAN WE GET THE IDEA. YOU CAN STOP NOWWW


Keep doing it, GAN!!! You will go broke from sending these cubes to sponsorees, and I think that all the weirdos on this site who dislike Gan cubes really want that!!!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Keep doing it, GAN!!! You will go broke from sending these cubes to sponsorees, and I think that all the weirdos on this site who dislike Gan cubes really want that!!!


Ah, you are simply mistaken.

1. We don't want gan to go out of business, we just want cubes that have a different design. Now if gan won't give us something that is actually different and new, _*then maybe they should go out of business*_

2. It costs almost nothing to produce a 3x3 so they will hardly lose any money by sending out a few cubes to their sponsored cubers.





 _it's not just a prank anymore_


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 8, 2020)

WitEden 3x3x11 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red_3x3x6 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com









__





WitEden 3x3x11 II Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red_3x3x6 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







www.cubezz.com









__





WitEden 3x3x10 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red_3x3x6 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







www.cubezz.com









__





WitEden 3x3x10 II Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red_3x3x6 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







www.cubezz.com





New biggest 3x3xns. Cool that they are in red too


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> WitEden 3x3x11 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red_3x3x6 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y tho


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> y tho


Because rediculous cuboids are awesome and good and awesome and good.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> WitEden 3x3x11 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red_3x3x6 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you post each link twice you'll get twice as many sales.


Sub1Hour said:


> HeY gUyS I aM sO eXiTeD fOr ThE nEw GaN CuBe CoMiNg OuT, tHe GaN aIr M!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAN 356 XS comes out
GAN: "We should upgrade an old cube"
GAN employee: "why not upgrade the XS?"
GAN: "Simpleton. Fired!"
Gan X V2 comes out
GAN: "We should make budget cubes."
GAN employee: "Yes! We could sell them at their actual value!"
GAN: "No. Only 10-20 dollars above their actual value."
GAN employee: "What do you mean, 10-20?"
GAN: "We're gonna release dozens of budget cubes, so they will get one they don't like, then buy another one, and repeat. Also, the only "reason" one's gonna be cheaper is because we sliced a milimeter off. The real reason is, almost nobody wants a 54 mm cube. Also, let's make a company based off another random company's content, but release cubes nobody wants, except for one, which we'll make slightly overpriced."
GAN employee: "how about selling a few different cubes for a reasonable price?"
GAN: "Simpleton. Fired!"
Lots of cubes come out.
GAN: "let's make a remake of an old cube that's literally identical to another cube (RSM) but we don't sell magnetized."
*All the good employees were Darwin'd*
GAN AIR M comes out.


Sub1Hour said:


> Because rediculous cuboids are awesome and good and awesome and good.


and well.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> If you post each link twice you'll get twice as many sales.
> 
> GAN 356 XS comes out
> GAN: "We should upgrade an old cube"
> ...



??? 
I didn't put each link twice, they are all different links because there are four different products.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> ???
> I didn't put each link twice, they are all different links because there are four different products.


let stupid = [Brodo]


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> ???
> I didn't put each link twice, they are all different links because there are four different products.


Since when is the*WitEden 3x3x10 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red *different from the*WitEden 3x3x10 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red*
Sorry for the bold, I directly copied and posted it from the two links


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Since when is the*WitEden 3x3x10 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red *different from the*WitEden 3x3x10 I Magic Cube Collective Edition Transparent Red*
> Sorry for the bold, I directly copied and posted it from the two links


... If you look at them, there is an I and a II to differentiate. Just click on the links to see lmao


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> ... If you look at them, there is an I and a II to differentiate. Just click on the links to see lmao


lol I thought they were just dividers. What is the actually difference, besides the fact that they are one and two?
Edit: nvm, one is actually a 3x3x10, and the other one is a fake 3x3x10


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> lol I thought they were just dividers. What is the actually difference, besides the fact that they are one and two?
> Edit: nvm, one is actually a 3x3x10, and the other one is a fake 3x3x10


Again, look at the links lmmmaaaaaoooooo


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> lmmmaaaaaoooooo



Am I the only one that has the feeling PQ just learned about this and really wants to use it?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2020)

This thread is a dumpster fire.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Am I the only one that has the feeling PQ just learned about this and really wants to use it?


No, who doesn’t know what lmao means...
Also, I was trying to emulate my previous post, but with more empathise. Would you like me to change it to lol?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 8, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> This thread is a dumpster fire.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 9, 2020)

This message was sponsored by Sub1Second Memes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> This message was sponsored by Sub1Second Memes.


Shameless plugs, just the way I like them.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 10, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBO5bclHfK0/

YJ announcing some new puzzles including MGC7, a Square-1 (Im really excited if it is anything like their recent cubes), and a mini cube series


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBO5bclHfK0/
> 
> YJ announcing some new puzzles including MGC7, a Square-1 (Im really excited if it is anything like their recent cubes), and a mini cube series


@Sub1Hour 
@NevEr_QeyX 
(I don't know any other members of the MGC cult, so...)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBO5bclHfK0/
> 
> YJ announcing some new puzzles including MGC7, a Square-1 (Im really excited if it is anything like their recent cubes), and a mini cube series


I am shocked that @Sub1Hour didn't immediately comment about this.


_Actually I just want another reason to tag him so that he gets on._


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am shocked that @Sub1Hour didn't immediately comment about this.
> 
> 
> _Actually I just want another reason to tag him so that he gets on._


OKAY IM HERE NOW, I SAW IT ON THEIR INSTAGRAM EARLIER AND WAS HAPPY, NOW AM I GOOD?
I hope that their square-1 ends up being like the 6x6 where its awesome and stuff but I'm still a little skeptical since the Yulong SQ-1 is awful, its basically the Qiyi but without the stripping and without cornercutting.
Also, they now have pro shop variants of the aochuang wrm









Celeritas AoChuang 5x5 WR M


The Celeritas Aochuang 5x5 WR M is a smooth, fast and controllable magnetic 5x5 produced by MoYu. As a member of MoYu’s high-performing WR line, this puzzle is sure to become a favorite amongst solvers of all skill levels.. The Celeritas Aochuang 5x5 M is lubed with a balanced mixture of...




www.thecubicle.com












Mystic AoChuang 5x5 WR M


The Mystic Aochuang 5x5 WR M is a smooth, fast and controllable magnetic 5x5 produced by MoYu. As a member of MoYu’s high-performing WR line, this puzzle is sure to become a favorite amongst solvers of all skill levels.. The Mystic Aochuang 5x5 WR M is lubed with a balanced mixture of Traxxas...




www.thecubicle.com












Angstrom AoChuang 5x5 WR M


The Angstrom Aochuang 5x5 WR M is a smooth, fast and controllable magnetic 5x5 produced by MoYu. As a member of MoYu’s high-performing WR line, this puzzle is sure to become a favorite amongst solvers of all skill levels.. The Angstrom Aochuang 5x5 WR M is lubed with a balanced mixture of...




www.thecubicle.com












Pro Shop AoChuang 5x5 WR M


The Pro Shop Aochuang 5x5 WR M is a smooth, fast and controllable magnetic 5x5 produced by MoYu. As a member of MoYu’s high-performing WR line, this puzzle is sure to become a favorite amongst solvers of all skill levels. The ProShop Aochuang 5x5 WR M is lubed with a balanced mixture of Traxxas...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 10, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> OKAY IM HERE NOW, I SAW IT ON THEIR INSTAGRAM EARLIER AND WAS HAPPY, NOW AM I GOOD?
> I hope that their square-1 ends up being like the 6x6 where its awesome and stuff but I'm still a little skeptical since the Yulong SQ-1 is awful, its basically the Qiyi but without the stripping and without cornercutting.
> Also, they now have pro shop variants of the aochuang wrm
> 
> ...


They also made pro shop versions of the ms cubes


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> They also made pro shop versions of the ms cubes


OMG I WILL GET ONE OF THEM SKREEEEE
HAHAHA
I WILL THROW YOU OUT MY WINDOW RUBIKS BRAND


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 11, 2020)

LanLan Clover Octahedron Cube Black_LanLan Magic Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com









__





SENGSO 3-Layers Magic Tower Stickerless_Pyraminx and Mastermorphix_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







www.cubezz.com





Clover Octahedron and a weird shenghshou thing.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A pillowed pyraminx?


----------



## 3ACuber (Jun 11, 2020)

that's not a pyraminx.
its a shape mod


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> that's not a pyraminx.
> its a shape mod


Of what? It looks like the turns are pyraminx turns.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 11, 2020)

@Sub1Hour 




MGC 7x7


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 11, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> @Sub1Hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aight, ill tell you things I'm happy about and worried about

GOOD:
Smooth inner layers
Hefty-ish
Sound
Corner cutting
Magnets
Speed

BAD:
Pop (probably because the cube is not super tight like it's supposed to be)
Martian Lube (silk but worse)


Basically, all the bad stuff would be fixed with a pro-shop version.

LETS GET HYPED BOOOYYYYSSSSS


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> @Sub1Hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sub1Hour said:


> Aight, ill tell you things I'm happy about and worried about
> 
> GOOD:
> Smooth inner layers
> ...


I was thinking about getting the Spark, but I might wait until there are more reviews of this cube. I'm sure this one will be cheaper, as well.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 11, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> A pillowed pyraminx?


Looks like it's a Jing's Pyraminx.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Looks like it's a Jing's Pyraminx.


Yep, that looks right. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 11, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Yep, that looks right. Not sure what I was thinking.


You were thinking "Lemme fumble around for an answer til Tabe saves the day", amiright?



On a side note: I'm super-pumped for this. Been wanting a Jing's pyra for a long time.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> You were thinking "Lemme fumble around for an answer til Tabe saves the day", amiright?


To the rescue again! I didn't even know that's what I was thinking!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 12, 2020)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this, but I saw a video of an ao5 by Yusheng Du and he was using the "2020 Weilong WRM". It looked significantly different from the original which is exciting.



Also 200 messages yay.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 12, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this, but I saw a video of an ao5 by Yusheng Du and he was using the "2020 Weilong WRM". It looked significantly different from the original which is exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> Also 200 messages yay.


Checked that out, there also is an MFRS3M2020 which looks interesting, though the name is intimidating


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Checked that out, there also is an MFRS3M2020 which looks interesting, though the name is intimidating


It's evolving from the license plate to the phone number, the next one is gonna be just someone's credit card number I'm calling it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It's evolving from the license plate to the phone number, the next one is gonna be just someone's credit card number I'm calling it.


Then Social Security.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Then Social Security.


Next up, nuclear codes

_for the mods reading, this is a good joke, not a GANQIYIMOYU joke. Please do not steal nuclear codes._


----------



## White KB (Jun 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Next up, nuclear codes
> 
> _for the mods reading, this is a good joke, not a GANQIYIMOYU joke. Please do not steal nuclear codes._


After that, it'll be DNA, but they convert it into a number somehow and put it on a plastic card.
I think that would be cool and future-ish, but if someone got a hold of someone else's card, it'd be like watching the second half of _Star Wars: Attack of the Clones_, but without the original holder's getting paid.


----------



## Sion (Jun 12, 2020)

Next time this thread goes off topic, I’ll just make a new thread and try to make sure there is no off shooting topics


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sion said:


> Next time this thread goes off topic, I’ll just make a new thread and try to make sure there is no off shooting topics


We were talking about hand sizes and who should be using the Mini Yulong. It wasn't off topic...Not even a little bit...Maybe...I think?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 12, 2020)

Pics of a possible Shengshou clock have been posted...


----------



## ProStar (Jun 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Pics of a possible Shengshou clock have been posted...
> 
> View attachment 12542



Is *Shengshou *making a clock supposed to make us happy?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is *Shengshou *making a clock supposed to make us happy?


Well, it potentially doubles the number of base clocks on the market, so if you care about clock then yes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Pics of a possible Shengshou clock have been posted...
> 
> View attachment 12542


I hope they don't ghost us as moyu did with their senhuan clock that was teased 4 years ago.

DONT LET ME DOWN SHENGSHOU!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 12, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Well, it potentially doubles the number of base clocks on the market, so if you care about clock then yes.


Although hopefully shengshou will be sensible enough to factory magnetize it if they actually release it and it will then be just down to set up I assume.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Although hopefully shengshou will be sensible enough to factory magnetize it if they actually release it and it will then be just down to set up I assume.


They have already mass produced a magnetic 2-6 and pyra, so clock should fall under their Mr. M line (hopefully)


----------



## Tabe (Jun 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> They have already mass produced a magnetic 2-6 and pyra, so clock should fall under their Mr. M line (hopefully)


They've got a magnetic 7x7 in the Mr. M line as well. Hopefully the 7x7 (and the clock) are A LOT better than the 6x6.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 13, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/

People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/
> 
> People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


Is yuxin actually making a 23x23 or is that just noise? It's probably too big to hold, anything larger than the moyu 15 is too cumbersome to solve imo


----------



## Sion (Jun 13, 2020)

I hope it's a 3x3; they haven't had a flagship since the Huanglong, which wasn't anywhere as well received as the YLM.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 13, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Is yuxin actually making a 23x23 or is that just noise? It's probably too big to hold, anything larger than the moyu 15 is too cumbersome to solve imo



I know that one of the Chinese cubing companies filed a patent for a 23x23 so I think it is real.

By the way, I totally support @Sion making a new thread, this is getting really annoying for those of us coming to the thread for upcoming puzzles


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/
> 
> People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


It says "3" under the cloth, so flagship? I just ordered an MS


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 13, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> It says "3" under the cloth, so flagship? I just ordered an MS



I think it is a _ _ x _ 3 from looking at the reflection, which could be a 3x3 but I think it’s a 23x23


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> It says "3" under the cloth, so flagship? I just ordered an MS


There could be a 2 before that 3...


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 13, 2020)

ShengShou Clock got announced today in Cyoubx's friends


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 13, 2020)

Sion said:


> I hope it's a 3x3; they haven't had a flagship since the Huanglong, which wasn't anywhere as well received as the YLM.


Yeah, the huanglong was okay as a cube but the magnets fall out super easily and its also very jarring to turn, it was my main for like 2 weeks until I got a GTS3.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jun 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I think it is a _ _ x _ 3 from looking at the reflection, which could be a 3x3 but I think it’s a 23x23


23x23 is claimed by YJ, this is clearly a 33x33. /s


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 13, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> 23x23 is claimed by YJ, this is clearly a 33x33. /s


I really doubt that, like by a HUGE margin. There is ALMOST no way they can 3d print that, or even mold that. And it would cost like 5000 dollars.
Check the link out: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Huge_Cubes#See_Also


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I know that one of the Chinese cubing companies filed a patent for a 23x23 so I think it is real.


So, it could be any cube company. Who knows? Maybe Gan decided to make a 23x23!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> So, it could be any cube company. Who knows? Maybe Gan decided to make a 23x23!


It's YJ, it's in the link

And if GAN made a 23x23, watch it have magnets, and cost 30000 dollars

What is it has GES nuts?
Honeycomb?
Ok gotta stop


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 13, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> It says "3" under the cloth, so flagship? I just ordered an MS


Look at the reflection on the table: it's not 3x3x3. To me it looks like 12x15x13, but that doesn't seem right. Probably 23x23x23 or 13x13x13.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/
> 
> People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


From reflection, I think it's 13x13. Yuxin doesn't have one (only I saw are ShengSHou & Moyu)


----------



## Sion (Jun 13, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> From reflection, I think it's 13x13. Yuxin doesn't have one (only I saw are ShengSHou & Moyu)



Just caught that. Really subtle and cheeky. Nice call!


----------



## Andriy Peleshchyshyn (Jun 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/
> 
> People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


23x23 was yj, so no


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 14, 2020)

It's official. After roughly 2 weeks of break-in and many hundreds of solves. The Aochuang WR M is THE BEST 5x5 on the market as of now. (Lookin' at you YJ)
I lubed it with Max Fleet and DNM-37, It is extremely lightweight and quick, the size also lends for better turning ergonomics. It has topped the Valk by a good margin, but I can still see improvements being possible. The weight and feel lend more so to pops than the Valk or the Aochuang GTS M, but If you don't turn like a maniac on 2 shots of 5 hour energy you will be fine. The chalky feel has smoothed out and become more mellow than earlier, this makes the solving experience THAT much better!. When I do averages, my hands never get tired and I'm always a peak turning speed whenever I pick up the cube. The magnets are a better strength than its predecessor the Aochuang GTS M, being stronger and more robust, but an increase in magnet strength I feel could make the cube go from great to out of this world!

Overall this is a amazing cube from Moyu, solidly placing itself in the No. one spot of the 5x5 hardware rankings.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's official. After roughly 2 weeks of break-in and many hundreds of solves. The Aochuang WR M is THE BEST 5x5 on the market as of now. (Lookin' at you YJ)
> I lubed it with Max Fleet and DNM-37, It is extremely lightweight and quick, the size also lends for better turning ergonomics. It has topped the Valk by a good margin, but I can still see improvements being possible. The weight and feel lend more so to pops than the Valk or the Aochuang GTS M, but If you don't turn like a maniac on 2 shots of 5 hour energy you will be fine. The chalky feel has smoothed out and become more mellow than earlier, this makes the solving experience THAT much better!. When I do averages, my hands never get tired and I'm always a peak turning speed whenever I pick up the cube. The magnets are a better strength than its predecessor the Aochuang GTS M, being stronger and more robust, but an increase in magnet strength I feel could make the cube go from great to out of this world!
> 
> Overall this is a amazing cube from Moyu, solidly placing itself in the No. one spot of the 5x5 hardware rankings.


Nice! I just ordered a professionally set up one for $0.00! (BTW I'm not a hacker I just podium in online comps)


----------



## PicubeShop (Jun 14, 2020)

Review soon


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Nice! I just ordered a professionally set up one for $0.00! (BTW I'm not a hacker I just podium in online comps)


LOL, which comp and from where?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> LOL, which comp and from where?


Rubik's Generation Challenge, which was like 3 weeks ago. I just got the gift cards to scs.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Rubik's Generation Challenge, which was like 3 weeks ago. I just got the gift cards to scs.


Cool! Is it a cosmic or supernova that you are getting?
So... MGC amirite?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Cool! Is it a cosmic or supernova that you are getting?
> So... MGC amirite?


well it's actually a worm... but my MGC 6x6 should hopefully come in the next 3 days week 2 weeks month...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> well it's actually a worm... but my MGC 6x6 should hopefully come in the next 3 days week 2 weeks month...


I was talking about the MGC 7x7 bruh


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I was talking about the MGC 7x7 bruh


oh yeah I'll get that as long as I keep podiuming in online comps

Also, I watched scs's unboxing of it and Cameron talked about how all the magnets were equal strength, which I honestly don't really like the idea of


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> oh yeah I'll get that as long as I keep podiuming in online comps
> 
> Also, I watched scs's unboxing of it and Cameron talked about how all the magnets were equal strength, which I honestly don't really like the idea of


I'm hoping that's not what he meant when he said that, I also think they will be different strengths by the layers like the 5 and 6. At least it won't be absolutely awful magnet strength like they Hays (YUXIN WTF WHY WOULD YOU MAKE THE SECOND LAYER THE STRONGEST???)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Gan Air M and new Meilongs M are out on SpeedCubeShop


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Gan Air M and new Meilongs M are out on SpeedCubeShop


Oh, boy! I can't wait for another great performer! Too bad they only have 1 good 3x3 that got added today  

All jabs at gan aside, I'm probably gonna get the Meilong M 4x4 and see how the size is since my hands are kinda big and the mini thunderclap is my smallest 4x4 (soon to be tied with the MGC once the square-1 and 7x7 also come out)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 15, 2020)

A whole bunch of new puzzles are out on thecubicle including the mr m 7x7 and MFRS3M2020

also the Meilong M is the cheapest magnetic cube on the market now


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 16, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> A whole bunch of new puzzles are out on thecubicle including the mr m 7x7 and MFRS3M2020


I would complain about ShengShou making another pillowed cube but as long as they keep working on their clock I will be satisfied.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 16, 2020)

I know I’m excited for the limited edition Gan Vitamin C Cube

Edit: read the pictures below lol


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jun 16, 2020)

New 2x2 Megaminx from QiYi! Definitely looks promising!

Immediately reminded me of the ShengShou Kilominx. I'm wondering if it will have the same design. I honestly hope not, but we'll see. I wonder if it will come in stickerless eventually.

I couldn't upload a photo as the screenshots were too big, so I have uploaded a link to the instagram post below.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBffsx2DJ5Z/


----------



## Q-- (Jun 16, 2020)

That kilominx might be game changing. I literally just finished magnetizing the meilong one a few days ago, so hopefully this one is a bit easier to get magnets into.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Q-- said:


> That kilominx might be game changing. I literally just finished magnetizing the meilong one a few days ago, so hopefully this one is a bit easier to get magnets into.


I wouldn't be surprised if it is already magnetic.


----------



## Q-- (Jun 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is already magnetic.


That would be really nice, it might spark up the movement for kilo/kibi to be an official event again.
Although I hope they would do a center/edge magnet scheme, since there's never much contact between corners or corner/edge in kilominxes.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Q-- said:


> That would be really nice, it might spark up the movement for kilo/kibi to be an official event again.
> Although I hope they would do a center/edge magnet scheme, since there's never much contact between corners or corner/edge in kilominxes.


There's a gap between the corners, yes, but the corner/edge contact in a kilominx is exactly the same as in a megaminx. It's only a question of whether there's space in the pieces to place the magnets.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 16, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> New 2x2 Megaminx from QiYi! Definitely looks promising!
> 
> Immediately reminded me of the ShengShou Kilominx. I'm wondering if it will have the same design. I honestly hope not, but we'll see. I wonder if it will come in stickerless eventually.
> 
> ...


I'm very excited for this one, my shengshou is actually pretty good compared to other kibiminxes I have tried but It's still pretty bad compared to megaminx hardware. Maybe this one could replace my main!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 16, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> There's a gap between the corners, yes, but the corner/edge contact in a kilominx is exactly the same as in a megaminx. It's only a question of whether there's space in the pieces to place the magnets.


Why can't it just be magnetized like a 2x2?


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 16, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Why can't it just be magnetized like a 2x2?


Consider two adjacent corner pieces; the internal sides that face each other are not parallel (remember, it's a dodecahedron, not a cube), so unless you can place the magnets at the very edge _and_ the edge pieces are very thin, the magnets will be separated by a large distance and hence have a much smaller effect (less added stability, less alignment snap).


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 16, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Consider two adjacent corner pieces; the internal sides that face each other are not parallel (remember, it's a dodecahedron, not a cube), so unless you can place the magnets at the very edge _and_ the edge pieces are very thin, the magnets will be separated by a large distance and hence have a much smaller effect (less added stability, less alignment snap).


I guess that makes sense but you could surely just use stronger magnets at the very tip of the edge and it would make it a whole lot easier than trying to squeeze magnets into the edges inside. I have noticed on alot of cubes recently that the magnets are very small (like 3x1) and they still aren't weak.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is already magnetic.


I, for one, would be _extremely surprised_.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I guess that makes sense but you could surely just use stronger magnets at the very tip of the edge and it would make it a whole lot easier than trying to squeeze magnets into the edges inside. I have noticed on alot of cubes recently that the magnets are very small (like 3x1) and they still aren't weak.


Perhaps! With corner-corner magnetisation, there would be 10 pairs of magnets holding the layer in, so 3×1 ought to be strong enough. (The Galaxy v2 M already uses 3×1 and it has only 5 pairs of magnets per layer; it also has thinned plastic, though, so it's not directly comparable.)


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep... Shengshou decided to go at it again








12.84US $ |Newest 2020 Shengshou Mr M v2 3x3x3 Magnetic Magic Cube 3x3 Speed Sengso Mr.M 3M Twist Puzzle Cubo Magico Educational Toys|Magic Cubes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 18, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Yep... Shengshou decided to go at it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The design looks a bit like Gan's piece design on their stickered cubes.
edit: it looks a lot like Gan's design, the magnets are looking exactly like Gan's.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Yep... Shengshou decided to go at it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Username: Username: said:


> The design looks a bit like Gan's piece design on their stickered cubes.
> edit: it looks a lot like Gan's design, the magnets are looking exactly like Gan's.


It also looks like a cheap Valk box


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeet ball available in Lightake ($4.20) and aliexpress ($4.39)



https://www.lightake.com/p/YJ-Yeet-Ball-Magic-Cube-Stickerless_3021591.html











4.32US $ 41% OFF|Yongjun 3d Magic Cube Speed Yeet Ball Cube Yj Learning Educational Toy For Children Office Anti Stress Round Shape Cubo Magico - Magic Cubes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 18, 2020)

Just saw The Cubicle's Everyone Solves on the RS3m 2020. All the testers seemed to agree that it is a contender for the best cube under 10 dollars. They also had Yusheng Du on as a guest and it is his new main.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 18, 2020)

RS3M 2020 is on Ziicube for ~3$


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 18, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> RS3M 2020 is on Ziicube for ~3$


Here's the link for everybody's convenience: http://www.ziicube.com/Moyu-RS3M-2020


----------



## Q-- (Jun 22, 2020)

More info about the QiYi kilo is out on their Instagram. It seems like it turns okay, but not a significant amount better than my meilong. We’ll have to wait and check out some reviews of it, because I don’t want to spend another weekend magnetizing another kilominx (it’s a long painful process).


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

ultimatecuber24 said:


> yj yulong v2 m 50mm really good for oh


That doesn't really belong in this thread and doesn't any thing to the discussion


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

But it was already mentioned multiple times in this thread and saying it is good for OH is not relevant to the discussion


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 23, 2020)

Fanxin Magnetic 3x3


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 23, 2020)

Mr M V2 3x3:








ShengShou Mr. M V2 3x3


This 3x3 speed cube is the successor to the original Mr. M from ShengShou. This new iteration comes with an updated mechanism and a spring compression adjustment system! Comes with: ShengShou Mr. M 3x3 V2 compression tool screwdriver cube stand extra stickers CFOP booklet




www.thecubicle.com




LanLan Clover Octahedron:








LanLan Clover Octahedron Cube


The LanLan Clover Octahedron is not a cube at all, it is an 8 sided octahedron. This puzzle is edge turning, it shape shifts, it jumbles, it does everything! Give it a try and see if you have what it takes to solve this crazy puzzle!




www.thecubicle.com




And the most exciting of these new releases, TC finally has the qiyi cube stands in stock:








QiYi DNA Cube Stand


Display your cubes in style with this new cube stand from QiYi! Modeled after their DNA series, these stands use a lattice structure to support the puzzle. Get one, or collect them all, you can't go wrong with these cube stands!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 23, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Fanxin Magnetic 3x3


It looks a lot like a Valk from the outside, with the shape of the cuts and the hollow corners. Not sure what the inside looks like but my guess is that it’s gonna be a chunkier version of the Valk internals


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Mr M V2 3x3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the most important thing, the stackmat connecter cable. 


In all seriousness it's actually pretty great that they decided to stock those, makes it easier for cubers to connect their stackmat to cstimer.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It looks a lot like a Valk from the outside, with the shape of the cuts and the hollow corners. Not sure what the inside looks like but my guess is that it’s gonna be a chunkier version of the Valk internals


They had it on the cubicle twitch stream yesterday, and said it was total garbage


----------



## Olivertam (Jun 24, 2020)

First time the logo of GAN is not on the white side. 
Prototype though.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 24, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> First time GAN logo was not on the white side
> 
> View attachment 12683


bruh a Gan Pyraminx?!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 24, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> First time the logo of GAN is not on the white side.
> Prototype though.
> 
> View attachment 12683


ooh looking forward to this
will there be testers?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 24, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> First time the logo of GAN is not on the white side.
> Prototype though.
> 
> View attachment 12683


Any word on the price?
Side note, has the bell v2 come out yet? It seems like it’s been known about forever, but I don’t think I’ve seen any reviews (besides tymon’s)


----------



## Tabe (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Any word on the price?
> Side note, has the bell v2 come out yet? It seems like it’s been known about forever, but I don’t think I’ve seen any reviews (besides tymon’s)


Ghost Cuber has one and has done videos on it.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Side note, has the bell v2 come out yet? It seems like it’s been known about forever, but I don’t think I’ve seen any reviews (besides tymon’s)


On QiYi FB it's "Coming Soon". Some other cubers got it too, there are some reviews, for example by WR single holder. Btw, it will have adjustable tips magnets


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 24, 2020)

I think Qiyi delayed the release cause many testers experienced issues with the puzzle stripping.


----------



## Olivertam (Jun 26, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> ooh looking forward to this
> will there be testers?


Already sent to some cubers like feliks and tymon


----------



## PicubeShop (Jun 26, 2020)

GAN Pyraminx


----------



## 3ACuber (Jun 26, 2020)

PicubeShop said:


> GAN Pyraminx
> View attachment 12700View attachment 12701


It literally has the honeycomb design. With gan decide to put GES in their pyra lol?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Any word on the price?
> Side note, has the bell v2 come out yet? It seems like it’s been known about forever, but I don’t think I’ve seen any reviews (besides tymon’s)


SCR just got one




He also got the new Qiyi Kibiminx but its unfortunate that the centers on the stickerless one are colored, hopefully you can the center caps off without causing the puzzle to become unstable like on the shengshou kibiminx.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Moyustore have spoiled us....
> View attachment 12709
> Any ideas?


Probably a WRM V2 or something of the sort.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=270922080996196





New megaminx-looking barrel puzzle from YJ, the star barrel!


----------



## 3ACuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=270922080996196
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like what zalex 3alker made (z3cubing lol)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=270922080996196
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thats been out for a while, just not on the major cubing sites. I ordered one a week ago.


----------



## CubicOreo (Jun 27, 2020)

ShengShou Mr. M Magnetic Megaminx Cube Stickerless_Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com






Shengshou Mr M Megaminx is out on Cubezz.

Looks interesting, to say the least...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 27, 2020)

CubicOreo said:


> ShengShou Mr. M Magnetic Megaminx Cube Stickerless_Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might go as far to say that it looks even less natural than the Yuhu V2. I mean why are the edges so... long?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I mean why are the edges so... long?


Most megaminxes use planar cuts, this appears to use spherical cuts. It's an interesting approach, I would be curious to see if it leads to more 12- axis shape mods. Ghost Megaminx?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 27, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Ghost Megaminx?


Oh no...


----------



## Sion (Jun 27, 2020)

the wrm 2020 has had a few image leaks. 

they're going for a large single-base style internal mechanism this time around; the mech is on the box. 

**


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 27, 2020)

Sion said:


> the wrm 2020 has had a few image leaks.
> 
> they're going for a large single-base style internal mechanism this time around; the mech is on the box.
> 
> *View attachment 12712*


It seems like a mix between the Tengyun and GTS2. I'm very curious about the mech though. I wasn't expecting it to change as much from the WRm since the RS3 2020 was still very similar to the original RS3. 

On a side note, has anyone here tried the RS3 2020? From what I have heard its fantastic OOTB aside from magnet strength, but I'm very glad that TC is selling extra magnets for the RS3 2020. I'm probably gonna pick up 2 sets of those, one for the RS3 2020, and one to add to my WRm since the magnets aren't strong enough.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It seems like a mix between the Tengyun and GTS2. I'm very curious about the mech though. I wasn't expecting it to change as much from the WRm since the RS3 2020 was still very similar to the original RS3.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone here tried the RS3 2020? From what I have heard its fantastic OOTB aside from magnet strength, but I'm very glad that TC is selling extra magnets for the RS3 2020. I'm probably gonna pick up 2 sets of those, one for the RS3 2020, and one to add to my WRm since the magnets aren't strong enough.


The RS3M 2020 is pretty nice, feels completely different to the original RS3M, slightly too fast out of the box and the magnets are pretty weak (probably more due to the plastic being thicker since I reckon they are the same size and strength as the meilong M). At speedcubing.org we are just sending 24 tiny magnets with every RS3M 2020 ordered for now.

As for the shengshou MrM megaminx I have no expectations, I did a solve on their 6x6 and 7x7 today and got twice my average on both, I then did a solve on the old shengshou 7x7 from like 2012 and got a much better time (like 1.4x my average) so I really wouldn't recommend the shengshou MrM big cubes at all


----------



## Tabe (Jun 27, 2020)

The Mr M 6x6 is incredibly bad. Like, it would have been terrible 5 years ago. I got roughly double my average on it as well. Can't believe they actually released it.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jun 27, 2020)

Tabe said:


> The Mr M 6x6 is incredibly bad. Like, it would have been terrible 5 years ago. I got roughly double my average on it as well. Can't believe they actually released it.


If you have either the Shengshou Tank 6x6 or their 6x6 morphix, is it the same mechanism? Are the pieces interchangeable?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't have either one, sorry.


----------



## Sion (Jun 28, 2020)

It actually reminds me far more of a ShuangRen than the Tengyun. I do suspect that the cube might have corner-screw issues if the corner feet aren’t extremely rounded, however.


Mech aside, I’m not too sure how much I like the naming convention, since it makes it so much easier to date the cube. the name definitely isn’t timeless, which won’t be quite good when it becomes 2021 or 2022, when it is quite clearly in the name that it isn’t “modern hardware”. That said, it could be good for marketing later releases, but it effectively can cannibalize sales for these models after 2020. 

I’m not sure if this was either a clever or a -for lack of a better word- stupid decision.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 28, 2020)

Sion said:


> It actually reminds me far more of a ShuangRen than the Tengyun. I do suspect that the cube might have corner-screw issues if the corner feet aren’t extremely rounded, however.
> 
> 
> Mech aside, I’m not too sure how much I like the naming convention, since it makes it so much easier to date the cube. the name definitely isn’t timeless, which won’t be quite good when it becomes 2021 or 2022, when it is quite clearly in the name that it isn’t “modern hardware”. That said, it could be good for marketing later releases, but it effectively can cannibalize sales for these models after 2020.
> ...



I don't think that people in the community (aside from GAN fanboys) would care all that much about when a cube came out. It's not like Cars or stuff like that where the newer model is instantly better for everyone, I for one still use the Valk M as a main even though its 4 years old. As long as the cubes are good compared to other puzzles for a long time, people will use them (aside from GAN fanboys)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

TheCubicle released extra magnets for the RS3 M 2020, and made premium versions of it with these extra magnets. With the extra magnets in the cube, they're calling it the RS3 M 2020+.









MoYu RS3 M+ Magnet Kit


The MoYu RS3 M+ Magnet Kit is a set of 26 very small magnets. These are intended to be used with the RS3 M 2020 and RS3 M 2021 (MagLev) to strengthen the magnetic feel. Simply open each edge, and place two of these inside, one on top of each of the existing magnets (on top of the plastic works...




www.thecubicle.com












Pro Shop RS3 M 2020+ 3x3


The Pro Shop RS3 M 2020 + is a high-quality and budget-friendly 3x3 from MoYu that rivals many flagships on the market. This premium version features additional magnets in the edges to strengthen its magnetic feel, and comes tensioned at gear compression 4. The Pro Shop RS3 M + is lubed with a...




www.thecubicle.com












Angstrom RS3 M 2020+ 3x3


The Angstrom RS3 M 2020 + is our premium version of this newly released economy magnetic 3x3 which is remake of the popular RS3 M by MoYu. This version features additional magnets in the edges to strengthen the magnetic feel. The Angstrom RS3 M 2020 + is lubed with a mixture of Lubicle Black...




www.thecubicle.com












Celeritas RS3 M 2020+ 3x3


The Celeritas RS3 M 2020 + is our premium version of this newly released economy magnetic and remake of the popular RS3 M by MoYu. Our Celeritas version features additional magnets in the edges to strengthen the magnetic feel. The RS3 M 2020 + is lubed with a mixture of Angstrom Gravitas...




www.thecubicle.com












Mystic RS3 M 2020+ 3x3


The Mystic RS3 M 2020 + is our premium version of this newly released economy magnetic 3x3 from by MoYu. Our Mystic version features additional magnets in the edges to strengthen the magnetic feel. The RS3 M 2020 + is lubed with a mixture of Weight 4, Cubicle Labs Mystic, and DNM-37. The...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> TheCubicle released extra magnets for the RS3 M 2020, and made premium versions of it with these extra magnets. With the extra magnets in the cube, they're calling it the RS3 M 2020+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you just need some tiny magnets to make it a bit stronger, at speedcubing.org we are just giving away 24 of the tiny magnets with every RS3M 2020 ordered incase people want to use them at the moment.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2020)

I know this isn’t really upcoming but I still thought that it was interesting, the Dual Adjustment MS from Cyoubx. I honestly hope that TC gets him to be their next Chris Tran because I can see a lot of Chris in him, especially his engineering skills


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 30, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/
> 
> People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


Any update on this so far?


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 2, 2020)

X-man Design Bell v2 Magnetic Pyraminx will be released 8 July 2020. Confirmed info from QiYi MoFangGe Facebook.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 2, 2020)

PiCubeShop has posted a pic of the Shengshou magnetic clocks, says they'll be out soon:


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Tabe said:


> PiCubeShop has posted a pic of the Shengshou magnetic clocks, says they'll be out soon:
> 
> View attachment 12771


IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!

The decals on them look good, and with current regs, I think that they are legal. Hopefully, the springs don't have the same problem that some Lingaos do where the springs are too lock and catch on the gears, and it causes gears to snap back wierdly. The screws also make me excited so it will be easy to modify/lubricate the puzzle. I honestly am so surprised that shengshou of all companies were the first to make a good clock, especially since Moyu hasn't delivered on their SenHuan clock that was teased 4 years ago.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> with current regs, I think that they are legal.


Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't they be legal?

EDIT: I don't know much about clock, or even have a clock, for that matter, so don't get mad at me if there is something obviously wrong with them.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!
> 
> The decals on them look good, and with current regs, I think that they are legal. Hopefully, the springs don't have the same problem that some Lingaos do where the springs are too lock and catch on the gears, and it causes gears to snap back wierdly. The screws also make me excited so it will be easy to modify/lubricate the puzzle. I honestly am so surprised that shengshou of all companies were the first to make a good clock, especially since Moyu hasn't delivered on their SenHuan clock that was teased 4 years ago.


We don’t know if they are good yet and I don’t think we should get to excited about a clock yet


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't they be legal?
> 
> EDIT: I don't know much about clock, or even have a clock, for that matter, so don't get mad at me if there is something obviously wrong with them.


Lol your sig


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jul 2, 2020)

My hope is that once one company makes a good clock they will basically dominate clock hardware, which might drive up competitiveness and cause other brands to develop their own clocks. So hopefully this is a step in that direction. I don't care about clock much but I think if it's in the WCA it might as well have good hardware.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't they be legal?
> 
> EDIT: I don't know much about clock, or even have a clock, for that matter, so don't get mad at me if there is something obviously wrong with them.


In the past, if your clock wasn't symmetric then it wasn't allowed. I can't remember what the actual name of the term is but basically the clock should look the same from all rotations aside from the 12 O'clock markers and a logo, but now the regs allow for the orientation to be distinguishable (I think so). The Design in the top middle has circles that are different sizes and in different places, so they are distinguishable but that should be allowed with the modern regs.


AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> We don’t know if they are good yet and I don’t think we should get to excited about a clock yet


At worst ist just a reskinned Lingao that has screws to seal it and magnets. So basically its the best on the market already. When there aren't any clocks that are usable competitively out of the box it's hard to make the case that the shengshou clock isn't something worth getting excited for. It's very hard to do worse than the current Lingao and Rubik's, both are companies that have no business making speedcubes. Although the Mr. M 6 and 7 were awful, clock is a whole new ballpark. As long as shengshou even makes this clock its a guarantee to be the best on the market, at least out of the box. Screwing this up would take more effort than making it slightly better than existing clocks.


CrispyCubing said:


> My hope is that once one company makes a good clock they will basically dominate clock hardware, which might drive up competitiveness and cause other brands to develop their own clocks. So hopefully this is a step in that direction. I don't care about clock much but I think if it's in the WCA it might as well have good hardware.


Well, that's what happened with Qiyi and square-1, but it took a long time for Yuxin to make a square-1 that could compete with Qiyi's. Seeing how clock is much less popular I don't think that any other companies are even going to try aside from maybe moyu since they already had a clock in the works from senhuan.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lol your sig


That could have been a profile post, but whatever. Go to www.speedsolving.com/@[email protected] to see the conversation (in case you're interested  ).


Sub1Hour said:


> In the past, if your clock wasn't symmetric then it wasn't allowed. I can't remember what the actual name of the term is but basically the clock should look the same from all rotations aside from the 12 O'clock markers and a logo, but now the regs allow for the orientation to be distinguishable (I think so). The Design in the top middle has circles that are different sizes and in different places, so they are distinguishable but that should be allowed with the modern regs.


That sounds really confusing, but as long as it's comp legal and has good reviews, I'll buy it and I won't care.


Sub1Hour said:


> At worst ist just a reskinned Lingao that has screws to seal it and magnets. So basically its the best on the market already. When there aren't any clocks that are usable competitively out of the box it's hard to make the case that the shengshou clock isn't something worth getting excited for. It's very hard to do worse than the current Lingao and Rubik's, both are companies that have no business making speedcubes. Although the Mr. M 6 and 7 were awful, clock is a whole new ballpark. As long as shengshou even makes this clock its a guarantee to be the best on the market, at least out of the box. Screwing this up would take more effort than making it slightly better than existing clocks.


I feel like it shouldn't be that hard to make a decent clock, but you're right about it basically already being the best on the market (besides the maybe @PicubeShop's and @CornerCutter's, I don't know, like I said, I don't have a clock, so I have never used one and have nothing to compare them to).


Sub1Hour said:


> Well, that's what happened with Qiyi and square-1, but it took a long time for Yuxin to make a square-1 that could compete with Qiyi's. Seeing how clock is much less popular I don't think that any other companies are even going to try aside from maybe moyu since they already had a clock in the works from senhuan.


One of the main reasons that clock isn't popular is because there isn't much good hardware. If Gan, Qiyi, Moyu, Yuxin, Shengshou, and Dayan (or even just half of those) made clocks, there would be competition in the market, therefore more clocks being sold, which leads to more people competing in the event in comps, because clock becomes fun to practice and it is easy to get a good one.


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> If Gan, Qiyi, Moyu, Yuxin, Shengshou, and Dayan (or even just half of those) made clocks, there would be competition in the market.


Yes, waiting for GAN Clock 1200PM, with adjustable magnets strength and GES


----------



## 3ACuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Yes, waiting for GAN Clock 1200PM, with adjustable magnets strength and GES


Wait, did you forget the honeycomb pattern on the clock faces??? JK


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 3, 2020)

And you can't forget the duel pro plus max ultra GES++ system, right?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> One of the main reasons that clock isn't popular is because there isn't much good hardware. If Gan, Qiyi, Moyu, Yuxin, Shengshou, and Dayan (or even just half of those) made clocks, there would be competition in the market, therefore more clocks being sold, which leads to more people competing in the event in comps, because clock becomes fun to practice and it is easy to get a good one.


Eh, I'm not sure about that. Just because there is good hardware doesn't mean its fun. I'm glad that the shengshou clock will make the event much more accessible to newer cubers that can't afford to buy a pre magnetized one or don't have enough experience to lube and mod their own. Clock is fun, but it's very different from every other event. For the average "3x3 is all I do" cuber clock isn't something they would want to do, and sadly there aren't a lot of cubers out there that enjoy the weirder events, and making new hardware won't instantly make an event extremely popular. At most I expect a 2x turnout in certain areas.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> plus





Zubin Park said:


> ++


Cmon man, you can do better than that


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Cmon man, you can do better than that


Sorry, I tried my best to create the most uncreative name...


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Sorry, I tried my best to create the most uncreative name...


Oh, nvm, then in that case you did a great job


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Many new puzzles on TC including the Bell v2


----------



## qwr (Jul 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It's not like Cars or stuff like that where the newer model is instantly better for everyone



that's not even true for cars. plenty of people are driving around 90s or 2000s Hondas and Toyotas. Unlike cubes though, car parts do break down over time and natural use.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 3, 2020)

qwr said:


> that's not even true for cars. plenty of people are driving around 90s or 2000s Hondas and Toyotas.


Because its cheap, I promise you that 99.5% of drivers would definitely rather drive a car model that is newer, the only exception is old car enthusiasts.


qwr said:


> Unlike cubes though, car parts do break down over time and natural use.


So I can still use my stripped qiyi square-1 since cubes apparently dont break down? I guess I was just imagining the insane instability, lockups, looseness, and pops after all.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 3, 2020)

This thread was doing well for a while.


----------



## qwr (Jul 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Because its cheap, I promise you that 99.5% of drivers would definitely rather drive a car model that is newer, the only exception is old car enthusiasts.


Of course you would rather drive a new car if I gave you the choice at no cost, but my point was that the old car still functions perfectly well. 



Sub1Hour said:


> So I can still use my stripped qiyi square-1 since cubes apparently dont break down?


This is clearly the exception not the rule. That product was flawed to begin with and had nothing to do with its age. Cubes that are not flawed, like the Valk 3 or GAN air whatever, are perfectly usable.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Because its cheap, I promise you that 99.5% of drivers would definitely rather drive a car model that is newer, the only exception is old car enthusiasts.
> 
> So I can still use my stripped qiyi square-1 since cubes apparently dont break down? I guess I was just imagining the insane instability, lockups, looseness, and pops after all.


You care too much about squan. Most cubes don’t break down, that is a very rare example, kind of like if you used ash ketchum or Peter Pan as a counterexample for how kids grow old.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 3, 2020)

qwr said:


> This is clearly the exception not the rule. That product was flawed to begin with and had nothing to do with its age. Cubes that are not flawed, like the Valk 3 or GAN air whatever, are perfectly usable.


They are useable right now, but they wont be in the future. No matter how hard you try its inevitable that something will break or the plastic will give out.


I'm A Cuber said:


> You care too much about squan. Most cubes don’t break down, that is a very rare example, kind of like if you used ash ketchum or Peter Pan as a counterexample for how kids grow old.


Yes, I do, and yes, they do. Cubes dying is something that is very common among those who use 1 cube for a long time. The plastic will die, the core will strip, the pieces will break. No matter what cube you choose it's impossible to get one to last forever.

EDIT: Have you watched HOOK? Peter Pan is an adult in that movie and therefore your counterargument is invalid 


_just a prank bro_


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok, thank you for that, let's get back to the xman bell V2 (which we will hopefully have up for pre-order soon)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 3, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Ok, thank you for that, let's get back to the xman bell V2 (which we will hopefully have up for pre-order soon)


Hopefully the core doesn't strip, John Gaynor and Tymon both had issues with the prototype stripping and the centers coming off.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 4, 2020)

qwr said:


> Of course you would rather drive a new car if I gave you the choice at no cost, but my point was that the old car still functions perfectly well.
> 
> 
> This is clearly the exception not the rule. That product was flawed to begin with and had nothing to do with its age. Cubes that are not flawed, like the Valk 3 or GAN air whatever, are perfectly usable.





I'm A Cuber said:


> You care too much about squan. Most cubes don’t break down, that is a very rare example, kind of like if you used ash ketchum or Peter Pan as a counterexample for how kids grow old.


I come here for upcoming puzzles and get cars, hook and Peter pan? Odd.


----------



## 3ACuber (Jul 6, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about any upcoming skewbs
(Maybe the GAN, WINGY V2, AOYAN WRM, etc...)


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 6, 2020)

SengSo Magnetic Clock


Name:Sengso Magnetic ClockN.Weight.:77g G.Weight.:188gSize:110x110x110mmColor:magnetic version Material:PlasticPackage:Color box




picubeshop.com




Shengshou clock will be magnetic and only 8 dollars!! (6 on sale)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> SengSo Magnetic Clock
> 
> 
> Name:Sengso Magnetic ClockN.Weight.:77g G.Weight.:188gSize:110x110x110mmColor:magnetic version Material:PlasticPackage:Color box
> ...











ShengShou Magnetic Clock


The ShengShou 4x4 Magnetic Clock is a new clock made by popular puzzle manufacturer ShengShou. The first stock magnetic clock on the market, the ShengShou Magnetic Clock features magnetized pins encased in a classic-shaped clock shell. Aka: sengso clock, ss clock




www.thecubicle.com





It's also on TheCubicle for $12 ($10 on sale)! I'll probably wait to see some reviews first before I buy it.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jul 6, 2020)

This is a total game changer, can’t wait to see some reviews. Why am I actually considering getting into cloncc now...


----------



## thorsilver (Jul 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's also on TheCubicle for $12 ($10 on sale)! I'll probably wait to see some reviews first before I buy it.



It's also up for preorder on Kewbz UK: 








ShengShou Magnetic Clock


Purchase the ShengShou Magnetic Clock from KewbzUK - The #1 speed cube shop in the UK. FREE delivery and Express shipping from our UK warehouse. Based on the Rubik's Clock, there alternatives are making a comeback.




www.kewbz.co.uk





So cheap! At that price I might have to try getting into clock...


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 7, 2020)

On SCS too!

https://speedcubeshop.com/products/shengshou-magnetic-clock


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 7, 2020)

https://twitter.com/noanostalgia?lang=en



GANCUBE Gel pens, GAN i2 Charging Station, GAN pyraminx, GAN Skewb, Monster GO Pyraminx, Gan Hat pin, Monster GO 2x2, standerd and Magnetic.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 7, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> https://twitter.com/noanostalgia?lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> GANCUBE Gel pens, GAN i2 Charging Station, GAN pyraminx, GAN Skewb, Monster GO Pyraminx, Gan Hat pin, Monster GO 2x2, standerd and Magnetic.


I wonder how good corner cutting will be on the pens and hat pins


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 7, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> https://twitter.com/noanostalgia?lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> GANCUBE Gel pens, GAN i2 Charging Station, GAN pyraminx, GAN Skewb, Monster GO Pyraminx, Gan Hat pin, Monster GO 2x2, standerd and Magnetic.


I'll lube the pen cap too! DNM-37? Or silk?


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 7, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I'll lube the pen cap too! DNM-37? Or silk?


with lubicle ink


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 7, 2020)

Or use GAN ink, the perfect lube for GAN puzzles!


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 7, 2020)

new qiyi clock coming with the shengshou i think it is also magnetic








张小静 (@jimzhang.qiyi) • Instagram photos and videos


1,890 Followers, 292 Following, 144 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 张小静 (@jimzhang.qiyi)




www.instagram.com







Zubin Park said:


> Or use GAN ink, the perfect lube for GAN puzzles!


you can buy here; https://www.expressions-ltd.com/pro..._content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic

also along with fanxins releases, they will be extending their releases to the fanxin peach and pear to add to the banana lemon and apple cubes

and gan has a new flagship 3x3 for 2020, that has magnets on the core problubly called the gan 356 air xsM lite v9 pro plus sculpted corner rosted stickerless tiled magnetic slice ipg v9


----------



## qwr (Jul 8, 2020)

The ShengShou clock could be the QiYi Square 1 and revitalize the whole event


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 8, 2020)

What is even going on now...


----------



## qwr (Jul 8, 2020)

Also new QiYi Gear cubes


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> Also new QiYi Gear cubes


gear pyraminx?



Alex Moscibroda said:


> Does anyone know anything about any upcoming skewbs
> (Maybe the GAN, WINGY V2, AOYAN WRM, etc...)


none of those even will be produced except the gan one.
there is no evidence for the rest


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 8, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> SengSo Magnetic Clock
> 
> 
> Name:Sengso Magnetic ClockN.Weight.:77g G.Weight.:188gSize:110x110x110mmColor:magnetic version Material:PlasticPackage:Color box
> ...


shipping to us is 7 dollars though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


>


Dang it, now I have to wait before that comes out before I buy the Shengshou one (or that one, if it is better).


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Dang it, now I have to wait before that comes out before I buy the Shengshou one (or that one, if it is better).


Screw that, I'm getting both! I can't trust having only 1 clock since I have a history of having to borrow clocks since mine become illegal within the hour of the round I'm competing in. I have only done 1 clock round with a clock that belonged to me and was legal.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Screw that, I'm getting both! I can't trust having only 1 clock since I have a history of having to borrow clocks since mine become illegal within the hour of the round I'm competing in. I have only done 1 clock round with a clock that belonged to me and was legal.


<insert laughing at you because of your suffering reaction>


----------



## qwr (Jul 8, 2020)

The Qiyi one will likely turn better than the ShengShou one but we have no release date or anything on the QiYi one so I wouldn't hold my breath and not get the ShengShou one if you care about clock at all


----------



## Tabe (Jul 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> The Qiyi one will likely turn better than the ShengShou one but we have no release date or anything on the QiYi one so I wouldn't hold my breath and not get the ShengShou one if you care about clock at all


I asked Phil Yu about the Shengshou and he said "We haven't tried the clock yet, but it's like $10 ". Translation: what have you got to lose? It's only 10 bucks.


----------



## qwr (Jul 8, 2020)

Conversation at ShengShou headquarters:

"Man they hated our recent 3x3 release. How can we make money?"
"I really want to go home." *looks at clock* "Hmmm...."


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 8, 2020)

Shengshou magnetic clock twisty gear puzzle UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The ShengShou Clock was the first mass produced factory magnetic clock to be released, it represents a definite improvement on the LingAo but does not compete with the QiYi Clock which was released shortly afterwards




speedcubing.org




cheapest in the UK.


----------



## Andriy Peleshchyshyn (Jul 8, 2020)

https://filebin.net/g2l86oposkujhyqb short video of shengshou clock and how the box looks like


----------



## qwr (Jul 9, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> https://filebin.net/g2l86oposkujhyqb short video of shengshou clock and how the box looks like


ShengShou anime mascot???


----------



## Scrombo (Jul 9, 2020)

Is that girl on the box related to Mr. M somehow? I need more of this Shengshou lore.

On a serious note, the price tag alone made this an impulse purchase for me. As one that hasn't even touched a clock, I'm excited.






YongJun Tactikity Tiled Cube_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com





YJ hit us with this surprise release. Solving it blindfolded sounds like a fun challenge.

Edit: Cubicle also has it in stock.


----------



## Sion (Jul 9, 2020)

Every Shengshou clock comes with a free waifu. 

Every LingAo clock comes with a free husbando.

the fact those two sentences line up almost perfectly scares me.


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 9, 2020)

Video of qiyi clock

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCairxtJ1_K/


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 9, 2020)

Scrombo said:


> YongJun Tactikity Tiled Cube_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks kinda useful for BLD I think.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 9, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Video of qiyi clock
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCairxtJ1_K/


Dude that thing looks soooo cool.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Video of qiyi clock
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCairxtJ1_K/


That pattern is really trippy. I might need to somehow get custom inserts for that if I get it.


----------



## Q-- (Jul 9, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Video of qiyi clock
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCairxtJ1_K/


I actually laughed when he spun it and it went crazy, it looked like it was a bit stiff before he did that and it caught me off guard


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 9, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> This looks kinda useful for BLD I think.


That cube isn't legal for BLD since the pieces are distinguishable from each other.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 9, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> he meant for practicing and bld recognition practice.


Huh? How would it help with recognition? Have you ever done BLD?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 9, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> he meant for practicing and bld recognition practice.


I can clearly tell that you don't have a clue how blind solving actually works. If you wanted to improve your BLD recognition then you wouldn't get any help at all from this cube. If anything it will make it so your recog wouldn't need to be good since you would just have to feel what the piece in the buffer is to know where it goes. If you really want a cube to improve your blind recognition you would use something like this where you put letters on the stickers to learn what sticker is what letter quickly. This is a common practice for beginner blind solvers so they are able to quickly learn the letter scheme.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm not sure if anybody else knew about this, but the green Gan XS is on Amazon for 75 USD.






Amazon.com: GAN 356 XS, Gans 3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube 356XS Magic Cube (Stickered): Toys & Games


Amazon.com: GAN 356 XS, Gans 3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube 356XS Magic Cube (Stickered): Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## qwr (Jul 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm not sure if anybody else knew about this, but the green Gan XS is on Amazon for 75 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah those came out like a month or two ago. GAN likes to sell through their own Amazon store.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 12, 2020)

The X-Man Bell V2 has finally been released!
https://cubezz.com/Buy-6257-QiYi+X-MAN+Design+Magnetic+Pyraminx-Bell+V2+Stickerless.html - Cubezz


----------



## qwr (Jul 13, 2020)

it's meh


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> it's meh


It will probably be good once you lube it. The Lingao is also bad out of the box but once set up it is really good. Since the shengshou comes magnetized it will make setting it up a lot easier because magnetizing it is the most time consuming part (also you don’t have to buy the magnets)


----------



## qwr (Jul 14, 2020)

I missed this video (PicubeShop usually gets puzzles early)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 14, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> It will probably be good once you lube it. The Lingao is also bad out of the box but once set up it is really good. Since the shengshou comes magnetized it will make setting it up a lot easier because magnetizing it is the most time consuming part (also you don’t have to buy the magnets)


Not to mention the case is secured by screws so it’s super easy to take apart and put back together for lubing and/or possible future mods


----------



## Olivertam (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner structure


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 15, 2020)

Olivertam said:


> View attachment 12889
> 
> Inner structure


Wait, is Gan serious about the pyraminx?! wow


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Wait, is Gan serious about the pyraminx?! wow


Yes they are lol


----------



## beginnersmethod (Jul 15, 2020)

anyone know when or if there's gna be a new smart cube?


----------



## ProStar (Jul 15, 2020)

beginnersmethod said:


> anyone know when or if there's gna be a new smart cube?



Gan 356 I v2...?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Angstrom clock v2?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 16, 2020)

Wait seriously?


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Angstrom clock v2?


They will definitely have a harder time getting people to pay $75 again now that the shengshou is out. Especially since from what I can tell the turning seems similar to the v1. I wonder if they will lower the price.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hopefully it is cheaper and better, The first Angstrom clock didn't really have a chance as Chris Tran quit before they could start making more batches.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 16, 2020)

Weirdly enough, it looks like it comes with a red or orange GES, making it the only post 354 cube with a tighter spring than yellow


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 16, 2020)

It's probably just the same strength as yellow just with a different color, I doubt they would have 3 weak settings and then one super strong setting.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 16, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I doubt they would have 3 weak settings and then one super strong setting.


Me too, that's why they made _4 WEAK SETTINGS AND NO STRONG SETTINGS!!!_


----------



## qwr (Jul 16, 2020)

YT has been on-point with this video recommendations


----------



## Josh_ (Jul 17, 2020)

I have the shengshou clock. Out of the box the turning is bad and the pins are meh. After lubricating it, the turning and the pins are good. The one major bad thing about it however, is that when you push the pins down they aren't flush with the casing, so it is hard to turn if you are resting your fingers on the back of the pin after pushing it in.


----------



## qwr (Jul 18, 2020)

hype???


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> hype???


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 18, 2020)

Now for some actual "Hype" cubes, the WRm 2020 and Angstrom Clock v2. This vid is also talking bout comps resuming but if you want to skip to the clock part it starts ar 4:01


----------



## Sion (Jul 19, 2020)

I tried the gan Pyraminx. Blows both bells out of the water without mercy. 

Take it from someone who’s typically more critical of GAN; they executed it brilliantly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 19, 2020)

Sion said:


> I tried the gan Pyraminx. Blows both bells out of the water without mercy.
> 
> Take it from someone who’s typically more critical of GAN; they executed it brilliantly.


So the question is... Will it be priced reasonably?


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So the question is... Will it be priced reasonably?


I'm thinking less than my house, but more than my car lol


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Now for some actual "Hype" cubes, the WRm 2020 and Angstrom Clock v2. This vid is also talking bout comps resuming but if you want to skip to the clock part it starts ar 4:01


when is the wrm coming out?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 19, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> when is the wrm coming out?


Can’t you tell by the name? It’s coming out in 2020!


----------



## qwr (Jul 20, 2020)

it's not upcoming any more but the shengshou clock waifu has fanart already. brilliant marketing move


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 20, 2020)

WRM 2020 out on TheCubicle

And SCS


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

what did they do a review?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> WRM 2020 out on TheCubicle
> 
> And SCS


Oh no, Frosted Plastic. Will companies ever realise that cubers DON'T LIKE IT?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

now ill have to save up lol
or should i buy the rs3m 2020 or the new wrm or both


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> what did they do a review?






 Daily puzzles has


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

cubicle has it on preorder but moyustore doesnt wonder when they will get it @Moyustore


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2020)

I love how MoYu isn't going with the trend of adjustable magnets in their cubes. It shows they really trust that the performance and design of the cube will be the selling point, not some gimmick.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 20, 2020)

This is technically the GTS2M with extra features



Pls don't turn into GAN


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> This is technically the GTS2M with extra features
> 
> 
> 
> Pls don't turn into GAN



No it isn't, there is this thing called a new mechanism. Ever heard of it?
This cube's design is different to that of the WRM and GTS2M. The pieces are shaped very differently.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> WRM 2020 out on TheCubicle
> 
> And SCS


When will they stop advertising the “anti-sticky” design as new?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> When will they stop advertising the “anti-sticky” design as new?


While grooves and anti sticky designs on the internals have existed for a while, the specific design that is being used for this cube is different to any we have seen previously, so it is indeed new.


----------



## Sion (Jul 20, 2020)

Hot take: the anti sticky tracks look like a failed attempt at a corner based magnet adjustment system.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

I have the shengshou clock, it was pretty bad out of the box, but now that I have lubed it and broken it in some it is really good.

You can watch my unboxing video here:


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 21, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have the shengshou clock, it was pretty bad out of the box, but now that I have lubed it and broken it in some it is really good.
> 
> You can watch my unboxing video here:


How will you know if it's just a lingao if you don't own a lingao?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> How will you know if it's just a lingao if you don't own a lingao?


LOL you obviously didn't watch the video.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> How will you know if it's just a lingao if you don't own a lingao?





Nmile7300 said:


> LOL you obviously didn't watch the video.


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> cubicle has it on preorder but moyustore doesnt wonder when they will get it @Moyustore


It's in stock in moyustore now.


----------



## qwr (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 22, 2020)

Again I sounded a little more negative then I meant to, I actually really like this clock and it has motivated me to practice it more.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 23, 2020)

On the Gan Beta Testing Page, they state you could win a GAN Bluetooth timer. By the looks of it, it connects to the I/Play?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> On the Gan Beta Testing Page, they state you could win a GAN Bluetooth timer. By the looks of it, it connects to the I/Play?
> View attachment 12952


What is the Gan Beta Testing Page?


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What is the Gan Beta Testing Page?








Public Beta Event | Cube Station







cubestation.com




For the v2 App


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 23, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> On the Gan Beta Testing Page, they state you could win a GAN Bluetooth timer. By the looks of it, it connects to the I/Play?
> View attachment 12952


Why does that timer look like its carved from a purple mattress?

Also the qiyi one looks like someone slapped a different cover on a regular speedstacks timer.

Not gonna lie, the full size YJ timer is probably the best timer you can get since the reset and off buttons are on the side, making timer resets basically impossible to do accidentally.


----------



## qwr (Jul 23, 2020)

The QiYi ones looks good quality. If they can beat regular SpeedStacks timers which sometimes glitch and go for $30 (QiYi could probably sell them for half) then it'll be worth it and I might pick one up.

Does WCA allow other timers?


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hopefully it won't cause problems connecting to cStimer.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> The QiYi ones looks good quality. If they can beat regular SpeedStacks timers which sometimes glitch and go for $30 (QiYi could probably sell them for half) then it'll be worth it and I might pick one up.
> 
> Does WCA allow other timers?


I'm not sure but I have never seen any other timer used in comp so I think it could be illegal. I would highly recommend the full size (not the pocket one) YJ timer though since timer resets are virtually removed due to the buttons being on the side and not the face


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## One Wheel (Jul 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> Does WCA allow other timers?


No.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 23, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


>


So what?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 23, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> So what?


sorry wrong link


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> The QiYi ones looks good quality. If they can beat regular SpeedStacks timers which sometimes glitch and go for $30 (QiYi could probably sell them for half) then it'll be worth it and I might pick one up.
> 
> Does WCA allow other timers?


No the WCA doesn't currently allow any other timers but I think the reasoning for that is reliability so I suspect if the QiYi ones can be shown to be as reliable as speedstacks ones then maybe the WCA will allow them.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 23, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBUgAcDpVmP/
> 
> People think it is the 23x23 or YLM M


Any word on this by now?
Some people are saying Kylin v3 and factory magnetized YLM.
That would be a big hit.
Wait, now I think about it, this was announced about 1 or 2 weeks after the MS, technically one of the best budget magnetic cubes which world class speedcubers are mainjng, then the RS3M was announced, then this post. I am heavily thinking flagship level budget cube. Whatever it is, it ends in 3, so that just supports this theory. Sorry if I got the order wrong tho


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 23, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Any word on this by now?
> Some people are saying Kylin v3 and factory magnetized YLM.
> That would be a big hit.
> Wait, now I think about it, this was announced about 1 or 2 weeks after the MS, technically one of the best budget magnetic cubes which world class speedcubers are mainjng, then the RS3M was announced, then this post. I am heavily thinking flagship level budget cube. Whatever it is, it ends in 3, so that just supports this theory. Sorry if I got the order wrong tho


It is a 13x13, look at the reflection.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> and factory magnetized YLM.


A factory magnetized Yuxin Little Magic Magnetic?

EDIT: I am big dum


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> A factory magnetized Yuxin Little Magic Magnetic?


I think this would be interesting. I main a cubicle magnetized YLM and have a few others i've magnetized and setup my self. Still my favorite of all the budge cubes out there.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 23, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> No the WCA doesn't currently allow any other timers but I think the reasoning for that is reliability so I suspect if the QiYi ones can be shown to be as reliable as speedstacks ones then maybe the WCA will allow them.


Pretty sure the reason for not allowing anything other than Speedstacks is that everybody else's timers violate the patents of Speedstacks.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 24, 2020)

The Cubicle has macaron Meilong 2 3 and 4


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 24, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> The Cubicle has macaron Meilong 2 3 and 4



 +

=


*MAKES PERFECT SENSE TO ME*


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 24, 2020)

QR Codes on TheCubicle!
But, the best one is...
THIS ONE


Spoiler: click link above before coming here



sorry, here is the real one: here


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 24, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> QR Codes on TheCubicle!
> But, the best one is...
> THIS ONE
> 
> ...


It's always nice to see at least one Rick Roll related comment/video every day isn't it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 24, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> It's always nice to see at least one Rick Roll related comment/video every day isn't it.


What rick roll? It’s legit!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What rick roll? It’s legit!


But it's a Rick Roll The Cubicle QR Code.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> But it's a Rick Roll The Cubicle QR Code.


We were trying to make sure any other visitors wouldn't know that the link that said THIS ONE would be a rickroll, but yes, one of the qr codes is a Rick roll.
Somebody said that all of the qr codes are a Rick roll in the comments, maybe the Cubicle is rickrolling us inside of a rickroll?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 26, 2020)

Aohu wrm megaminx (original aohu sucked so idk what to expect)
Aoyan wrm skewb
found a pic of the boxes on an instagram page and the megaminx on dailypuzzles


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 26, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Aohu wrm megaminx (original aohu sucked so idk what to expect)
> Aoyan wrm skewb
> found a pic of the boxes on an instagram page and the megaminx on dailypuzzles


right now the megaminx to beat is the yuhu


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Aohu wrm megaminx (original aohu sucked so idk what to expect)
> Aoyan wrm skewb
> found a pic of the boxes on an instagram page and the megaminx on dailypuzzles


I found a Russian video about the Aohun WRm and it looks to be pretty decent. It has ridges similar to the MGC megaminx and features the dual adjustment system. The corners are very squared off and I'm not sure if that will cause problems with catching. Better yet, this video has information on the one, the only, MGC 7x7! Here is what he had to said about it: "In principle, the 7x7x cube inherited almost all the traits of others cubes MGC 4x4, 5x5, and 6x6, and exactly the characteristic smooth, but spinning fast and not will be very different". I think a little bit of that was google translate's fault but I'm still extremely hyped for this cube assuming it fits my turn style as the 6x6 does.

Here is the vid


----------



## Tabe (Jul 27, 2020)

PiCubeShop has posted pics of a Shengshou 19x19.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah, here they are. Two shells in the mechanism, the inner shell is a 5x5, like the Yuxin 17x17 (not sure about the distribution of layers on the *Shengshou* 17x17, but *all* of their big cubes have two shells).

Also, an earlier photo of a 18x18 from last year (not sure who the manufacturer is).


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Aohu





alexiscubing said:


> Aohu


Ao*hun*.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I found a Russian video about the Aohu WRm and it looks to be pretty decent. It has ridges similar to the MGC megaminx and features the dual adjustment system. The corners are very squared off and I'm not sure if that will cause problems with catching. Better yet, this video has information on the one, the only, MGC 7x7! Here is what he had to said about it: "In principle, the 7x7x cube inherited almost all the traits of others cubes MGC 4x4, 5x5, and 6x6, and exactly the characteristic smooth, but spinning fast and not will be very different". I think a little bit of that was google translate's fault but I'm still extremely hyped for this cube assuming it fits my turn style as the 6x6 does.
> 
> Here is the vid


It is interesting how the WRM Megaminx has ridges...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> It is interesting how the WRM Megaminx has ridges...


This time it means, umm... with ridges?

Yeah, moyu didn't think that one trough. Aohun GTS2 would have been a more accurate name, regardless, do you think the super square corners will cause issues? I know the difference isn't huge on 3x3 between square and round corners but on a megaminx it seems like it would be getting in the way more, not sure why I think that though, maybe more pieces per turn interact?


----------



## Q-- (Jul 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This time it means, umm... with ridges?
> 
> Yeah, moyu didn't think that one trough. Aohun GTS2 would have been a more accurate name, regardless, do you think the super square corners will cause issues? I know the difference isn't huge on 3x3 between square and round corners but on a megaminx it seems like it would be getting in the way more, not sure why I think that though, maybe more pieces per turn interact?



From what I can see, the centers seem much more rounded/cone shaped than the main 3 megaminxes on the market right now. That gives more room for the squared off corners to just slide over the center without any catching.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 28, 2020)

19x19 on the way? 




I can see people here salivating already.


----------



## 3ACuber (Jul 28, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> 19x19 on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be the ShengShou 19 x 19 Z3 has been waiting for for years!!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 28, 2020)

This appeared as a new release on Cubezz, but it looks like an older cube (except that it is V2): https://cubezz.com/Buy-6264-DaYan+LingYun+V2+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This appeared as a new release on Cubezz, but it looks like an older cube (except that it is V2): https://cubezz.com/Buy-6264-DaYan+LingYun+V2+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html


Just looking at the box that is in the picture, and the fact that it only comes in black plastic makes me guess that it is from at least 5 years old lmao


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 29, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> Seems to be the ShengShou 19 x 19 Z3 has been waiting for for years!!


Pretty awesome, I just wish these giant Shengshou cubes had a better reputation/performance since they have such a hefty price tag.


----------



## Sion (Jul 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This appeared as a new release on Cubezz, but it looks like an older cube (except that it is V2): https://cubezz.com/Buy-6264-DaYan+LingYun+V2+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html



That cube is actually nine years old (lol). I have one. Imagine crunchy guhong.


----------



## qwr (Jul 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This appeared as a new release on Cubezz, but it looks like an older cube (except that it is V2): https://cubezz.com/Buy-6264-DaYan+LingYun+V2+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html



Anyone wanna try ordering it and see what it is? I might just for collection purposes


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh boy, here we go. The first ever listing of the *Shengshou 19x19* has it for *$740 USD*.









740.0US $ |Senso Shengshou Ss New 19x19 Magic Cube Puzzle Kids Collection Toys - Magic Cubes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





(credit to reddit user apcubes for the discovery of this)

Disclaimer: do *NOT* buy it from there. This is for reference only. The seller is legit but is well known to have unreasonable prices. The cube WILL be cheaper in other Chinese stores, and they'll have it by the time his "preorder" changes to actual sales. However, I can actually see $700-750 being the retail price in overseas stores (US, Europe).


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Oh boy, here we go. The first ever listing of the *Shengshou 19x19* has it for *$740 USD*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, if you decide to buy from there, you get an awesome fast rate of shipping! it arrives in only 7 and a ½ months!


----------



## qwr (Jul 30, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Disclaimer: do *NOT* buy it from there.



I wish I had the money to drop seven hundred dollars on a giant cube. (technically I do in savings but I'm not going to. I'm not even willing to spend $60 on a GAN puzzle. I'm not that hardcore. yet.)


----------



## BradyLawrence (Jul 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> I wish I had the money to drop seven hundred dollars on a giant cube. (technically I do in savings but I'm not going to. I'm not even willing to spend $60 on a GAN puzzle. I'm not that hardcore. yet.)


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I have the money, but don't want to spend it on a 19x19 that I will probably only solve a few times.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Also, if you decide to buy from there, you get an awesome fast rate of shipping! it arrives in only 7 and a ½ months!


I've ordered from aliexpress nearly 200 times. The average shipping time is prolly about 1 month. It doesn't take 7.5 months. And most of the time my packages are waiting inside my own country for 3-4 weeks before they are sent to me, which makes the time between China and Netherlands around 2 weeks. Shipping times are also decreasing lately, due to new shipping channels having opened up between Europe and Asia. 

So feel free to order from aliexpress, but be prepared to wait a month, maybe two, and pay hefty taxes since you are importing something from outside your own country. This doesn't apply to people from China.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 30, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I've ordered from aliexpress nearly 200 times. The average shipping time is prolly about 1 month. It doesn't take 7.5 months. And most of the time my packages are waiting inside my own country for 3-4 weeks before they are sent to me, which makes the time between China and Netherlands around 2 weeks. Shipping times are also decreasing lately, due to new shipping channels having opened up between Europe and Asia.
> 
> So feel free to order from aliexpress, but be prepared to wait a month, maybe two, and pay hefty taxes since you are importing something from outside your own country. This doesn't apply to people from China.


Sorry, It was mostly a joke
I said this because my experiences were horrible with AliExpress.
I ordered a 10 dollar fidget spinner from AliExpress (don't judge bro I was tiny) and it took 4 whole months


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Sorry, It was mostly a joke
> I said this because my experiences were horrible with AliExpress.
> I ordered a 10 dollar fidget spinner from AliExpress (don't judge bro I was tiny) and it took 4 whole months


I ain't judging
*cough cough*


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jul 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I ordered a 10 dollar fidget spinner from AliExpress (don't judge bro I was tiny) and it took 4 whole months



During that fidget spinner craze, a guy I know decided to get one. He was like, "I'm a grown adult with a job, I can perfectly afford to buy it locally instead of waiting for a month for some cheap bootleg version to ship from China!". He found some really overpriced one, paid extra for it to be delivered right to his office on the same day, it was smth like $20 total.

He managed to break it not even 24 hours later.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 30, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I've ordered from aliexpress nearly 200 times. The average shipping time is prolly about 1 month. It doesn't take 7.5 months. And most of the time my packages are waiting inside my own country for 3-4 weeks before they are sent to me, which makes the time between China and Netherlands around 2 weeks. Shipping times are also decreasing lately, due to new shipping channels having opened up between Europe and Asia.


I've had good luck with my handful of orders from there. My most recent was a Moyu 15x15. The seller guaranteed delivery in like 2 weeks or it would be free. I was thinking "SWEET! There's no way it's getting here in 2 weeks! Free 15x15 for me!" Yeah, never been so disappointed to have a puzzle arrive faster than promised.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 31, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I've had good luck with my handful of orders from there. My most recent was a Moyu 15x15. The seller guaranteed delivery in like 2 weeks or it would be free. I was thinking "SWEET! There's no way it's getting here in 2 weeks! Free 15x15 for me!" Yeah, never been so disappointed to have a puzzle arrive faster than promised.


Imagine getting a free 15x15. That's a free 225. Seriously, do the math.


----------



## qwr (Jul 31, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Imagine getting a free 15x15. That's a free 225. Seriously, do the math.


it's actually free 15x15x15 = 3375


----------



## zslane (Jul 31, 2020)

1178, I believe.

There are no "pieces" in the interior of the cube. You can think of it as a puzzle with full 15x15 (225 piece) layers on, say, the F and B layers. But all the layers in between (13 of them) are only 56 pieces each. So: (225 x 2) + (56 x 13) = 1178.


----------



## thorsilver (Jul 31, 2020)

zslane said:


> 1178, I believe.
> 
> There are no "pieces" in the interior of the cube. You can think of it as a puzzle with full 15x15 (225 piece) layers on, say, the F and B layers. But all the layers in between (13 of them) are only 56 pieces each. So: (225 x 2) + (56 x 13) = 1178.



That reminds me of the Double Circle Real 6x6, what an amazing cube. A full 6x6 block of cubies would have a 6x6 as the outer layer, and within that a 4x4, and within that a 2x2. The Double Circle Real 6x6 actually includes those internal theoretical cubies and simulates them using some creative piece types and very complex mechanism.

I'd love to have that cube, but it's only 3D-printed and costs $1,300 Just imagine how much the Double Circle Real 15x15 would cost!


----------



## qwr (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 1, 2020)

qwr said:


>


"I do not recommend buying this megaminx"
"it does not deserve the name of WRM2020"
Yikes


----------



## qwr (Aug 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> "I do not recommend buying this megaminx"
> "it does not deserve the name of WRM2020"
> Yikes


and the post nut clarity part


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 1, 2020)

I hate frosted plastic SO MUCH, and to have it on a Megaminx is just horrible.

I am now just buying all my cubes in stickered because I hate frosted plastic so much and I drop my cubes so much because of it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have the original Aohun, and it is good for a non magnetic mega. Honestly all Moyu had to do for the WRM was add magnets, add the dual adjustment, and make some minor tweaks to the design and I would probably like it, but instead they decided to make it frosted plastic and have a weird piece design which seems to have led to the puzzle catching a lot. This is a case of trying to fix what ain't broke.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 1, 2020)

WHEN WILL COMPANIES UNDERSTAND THAT CUBERS _*DON'T LIKE*_ FROSTED PLASTIC?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 1, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> WHEN WILL COMPANIES UNDERSTAND THAT CUBERS _*DON'T LIKE*_ FROSTED PLASTIC?


Qiyi is the only company that realizes that. If qiyi starts putting frosted plastic on cubes I legit might quit cubing or at least the events where all the good hardware has frosted plastic.


----------



## zslane (Aug 1, 2020)

I like matte plastic...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah it's ok to like it, but just understand that the majority of the community just doesn't.


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289441180447461376
Sure, giant cube, why not?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 1, 2020)

teh yoshi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289441180447461376
> Sure, giant cube, why not?


Finally, a cube that fits well in Chandler's hands.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 1, 2020)

teh yoshi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289441180447461376
> Sure, giant cube, why not?


Only 8 months too late for a feet main


----------



## qwr (Aug 1, 2020)

teh yoshi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289441180447461376
> Sure, giant cube, why not?



GAN 369 has some competition


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

teh yoshi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289441180447461376
> Sure, giant cube, why not?


Cube Solve Hero:
Haha I have a secret play that no one has ever done, not even me!
I will make force cubes and add 96 magnets. They will never expect it because I've never done it
Not repititive at all!
Never done before!
It's free real estate!


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Only 8 months too late for a feet main


I'll probably get one and use it for Feet. There will still be competitions with Feet, even if the WCA has permanently lost its mind.


----------



## chocool6 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I found a Russian video about the Aohun WRm and it looks to be pretty decent. It has ridges similar to the MGC megaminx and features the dual adjustment system. The corners are very squared off and I'm not sure if that will cause problems with catching. Better yet, this video has information on the one, the only, MGC 7x7! Here is what he had to said about it: "In principle, the 7x7x cube inherited almost all the traits of others cubes MGC 4x4, 5x5, and 6x6, and exactly the characteristic smooth, but spinning fast and not will be very different". I think a little bit of that was google translate's fault but I'm still extremely hyped for this cube assuming it fits my turn style as the 6x6 does.
> 
> Here is the vid


Well their Without Ridges (WR) thing won't work any more lol


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> WHEN WILL COMPANIES UNDERSTAND THAT CUBERS _*DON'T LIKE*_ FROSTED PLASTIC?


What's the chance that there is a genetic difference between the predominantly caucasian English-speaking cubing community and the predominantly Asian Chinese-speaking cubing community that the cube manufacturers are more likely to deal with, that makes frosted plastic easier for people of Asian descent to grip? If the difference is only skin deep that's all that matters here.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 3, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> What's the chance that there is a genetic difference between the predominantly caucasian English-speaking cubing community and the predominantly Asian Chinese-speaking cubing community that the cube manufacturers are more likely to deal with, that makes frosted plastic easier for people of Asian descent to grip? If the difference is only skin deep that's all that matters here.


I'm sorry, even Google Translate can't translate that into some English


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 3, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I'm sorry, even Google Translate can't translate that into some English


Maybe Asian people have skin that works better with frosted plastic than white people have.


----------



## mukerflap (Aug 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I hate frosted plastic SO MUCH, and to have it on a Megaminx is just horrible.
> 
> I am now just buying all my cubes in stickered because I hate frosted plastic so much and I drop my cubes so much because of it.


when it breaks in it feels better than normal plastic


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 3, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe Asian people have skin that works better with frosted plastic than white people have.


Oh, ok that may make sense


----------



## zslane (Aug 3, 2020)

That assertion is, at best, a bad joke.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> That assertion is, at best, a bad joke.


That there may be a difference between Asian and caucasian skin? How so?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Shengshou 19x19 on TheCubicle for pre-order at $1,000! 









SengSo 19x19


The SengSo Pillowed 19x19 is the largest mass produced NxN puzzle on the market. At around 130mm wide, this puzzle is smaller than you might think. It is sure to test your solving, stamina, and patience! Comes with: SengSo 19x19 Spare center caps Spare springs and screws




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Aug 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Shengshou 19x19 on TheCubicle for pre-order at $1,000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heaven on Earth, that is absurd lol. I am amazed by this. ShengShou (SengSo now?) has been putting out some crazy stuff recently lol. I can only imagine how that must be to construct.... and just design.... and oh god what happens when it pops.....


----------



## qwr (Aug 3, 2020)

Who will be the first to review it? Maybe CrazyBadCuber will return from the dead for a $1000 cube unboxing?


----------



## Sion (Aug 3, 2020)

YuXin is releasing a new cube. Yay.


----------



## Andriy Peleshchyshyn (Aug 3, 2020)

I wonder how many of these 19x19's are in existence and how much shengshou profited from them


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 3, 2020)

Sion said:


> YuXin is releasing a new cube. Yay.


Is it just a lighter version of the og ylm?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Shengshou 19x19 on TheCubicle for pre-order at $1,000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was spot on with my prediction then...


----------



## Sion (Aug 3, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Is it just a lighter version of the og ylm?



It’s 78g, so no


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sion said:


> YuXin is releasing a new cube. Yay.


If it's heavier it probably has magnets


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> I wonder how many of these 19x19's are in existence and how much shengshou profited from them


I bet they profited from it just because there’s not very many employees in China who make very much money for their labor.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

MGC7!!!






(I’m kind of on top of it.)


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe Asian people have skin that works better with frosted plastic than white people have.


Well, I am an Asian and I think that’s not the case. Many cubers that I know here in Taiwan hates frosted plastic as well because they slip. (Including me)

The true reason why cube companies uses frosted plastic is because they can hide scratches on the cube’s surface, because the scratches blend in with the frosted surface and becomes less visible.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 3, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Well, I am an Asian and I think that’s not the case. Many cubers that I know here in Taiwan hates frosted plastic as well because they slip. (Including me)
> 
> The true reason why cube companies uses frosted plastic is because they can hide scratches on the cube’s surface, because the scratches blend in with the frosted surface and becomes less visible.


Fair enough. It was a guess, but your explanation makes sense too, and I'm white with no Asian friends to ask.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 3, 2020)

qwr said:


> Who will be the first to review it? Maybe CrazyBadCuber will return from the dead for a $1000 cube unboxing?


Dan told me he no longer makes Youtube videos and is no longer sponsored.


----------



## qwr (Aug 3, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe Asian people have skin that works better with frosted plastic than white people have.



It's pretty silly hypothesis but interestingly enough east asians tend to have almost no armpit odor and deodorant is unnecessary. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABCC11 But I still think there is the same amount of sweat.



Tabe said:


> Dan told me he no longer makes Youtube videos and is no longer sponsored.


Sad but expected. Only reason I brought it up is because of this post from May.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAD0g7rjCop/



Wish Lin said:


> Well, I am an Asian and I think that’s not the case. Many cubers that I know here in Taiwan hates frosted plastic as well because they slip. (Including me)
> 
> The true reason why cube companies uses frosted plastic is because they can hide scratches on the cube’s surface, because the scratches blend in with the frosted surface and becomes less visible.


This is weird reasoning because I've never met anyone who has complained about their glossy cube having very minor scratches, but I do hear all the time about people having their cubes slip out of their hands.


----------



## qwr (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Another Qiyi fidget spinner.  


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDffaFVBXQB/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Another Qiyi fidget spinner.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDffaFVBXQB/


Owowowowo

It would’ve been cool if they did this in the craze


----------



## 3ACuber (Aug 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Owowowowo
> 
> It would’ve been cool if they did this in the craze


They should have made this 4 years ago. When fidget spinners were worth your first born child


----------



## Cubing with Leah (Aug 7, 2020)

Speedcubeshop just released a 19x19 on their sight for preorder!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Cubing with Leah said:


> Speedcubeshop just released a 19x19 on their sight for preorder!


...which will hereby be referred to as the "Almighty God of All Twisty Puzzles in Existence Everywhere."


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 8, 2020)

Cubing with Leah said:


> Speedcubeshop just released a 19x19 on their sight for preorder!


YuXin:
Ooh, this looks nice!
Let's just hack their system, send the file to our computer and done!
Wait wait wait wait wait, people will know becuz it looks the same! Ok, enlarge by 150 percent, and boom, no one will know we've copied them!


----------



## qwr (Aug 9, 2020)

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/mini-3x3-cube-2-7cm 

which unknown company made this? piece shape looks like a rubik's brand


----------



## Kyle™ (Aug 9, 2020)

Does anyone have information on buying Qiyi Qimeng Plus ? 
They said it released 8/8 and i'm like "released where?" and they have no concrete answer. So confusing.


----------



## Sion (Aug 9, 2020)

Kyle™ said:


> Does anyone have information on buying Qiyi Qimeng Plus ?
> They said it released 8/8 and i'm like "released where?" and they have no concrete answer. So confusing.


It's their educational china/exclusive cube


----------



## Kyle™ (Aug 9, 2020)

Sion said:


> It's their educational china/exclusive cube



It just popped up moments ago on Aliexpress, in case anyone else wants to get one.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 10, 2020)

Kyle™ said:


> It just popped up moments ago on Aliexpress, in case anyone else wants to get one.


You could also get the Heshu 9cm cube.


----------



## Sion (Aug 10, 2020)

So this isn't upcoming as it has already been out for a while as of posting this, but this is a cube on amazon that is completely unique and is not really a ripoff of anything we know about right now. It has honeycomb on the corners and under the centers-






Amazon.com: EagleStone Speed Cube 3x3x3 56mm,Magnetic Magic Cube, Puzzle Cube Toys for Kids and Adults with Smooth Turning, Solid & Durable, Perfect for Beginner and Professional Cubers: Toys & Games


Amazon.com: EagleStone Speed Cube 3x3x3 56mm,Magnetic Magic Cube, Puzzle Cube Toys for Kids and Adults with Smooth Turning, Solid & Durable, Perfect for Beginner and Professional Cubers: Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 10, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> when will the mgc 7x7 come out? like not preorder


I'm thinking August 20th or something
But actually nobody really knows
(Of course, unless you work at YJ)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

lol the newest cube at the cubicle is 1000% cheaper than the second newest


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> lol the newest cube at the cubicle is 1000% cheaper than the second newest



1000 times not percent. 1000% would be $10

edit: oops I thought you said that the $1000 cube was %1000 more expensive than the $1 one.
It is actually %99.9 times cheaper because if the percentage is over 100 than the cubicle would be paying you to take the cube.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 10, 2020)

MFJS MeiLong 2x2 - Macaron


The MFJS MeiLong 2x2 - Macaron is a budget friendly 2x2 speed cube from MoFang JiaoShi. This puzzle features smooth turning right out of the box, and light pastel shades.




www.thecubicle.com




The first review lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 12, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDxu69rjPHO/

Looks like a new fastest speedcubing from Rubik’s and it’s a smartcube


----------



## Scrombo (Aug 12, 2020)

Interesting. If I can find it at my local Wal-Mart sometime soon, then it'll be a nice impulse purchase. The shape of the edges reminds me of a Giiker cube.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDxu69rjPHO/
> 
> Looks like a new fastest speedcubing from Rubik’s and it’s a smartcube


If he can get a 5 with it 
It must be half decent


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 12, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> If he can get a 5 with it
> It must be half decent



That was his first solve with it too, so I’m pretty impressed.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 12, 2020)

Sion said:


> YuXin is releasing a new cube. Yay.


Has anyone heard anything else about this new LMlite from Yuxin?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Does anybody have any clue when the Mini Yulong is coming out? TC released a video 2 months ago, and it still hasn’t been released.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 14, 2020)

Well, on the subreddit for cubing, it seems that the Rubik's brand smart cube is pretty good! reminds me of a giiker because of the style
Rubik's might have actually pulled something off!
Imo, look out for other smart cubes, because I think YuXin and moyu might jump in


----------



## Tabe (Aug 14, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Well, on the subreddit for cubing, it seems that the Rubik's brand smart cube is pretty good! reminds me of a giiker because of the style
> Rubik's might have actually pulled something off!
> Imo, look out for other smart cubes, because I think YuXin and moyu might jump in


Other than being heavy (112g), it looks really good.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 15, 2020)

Did anybody see the new lubes on the Cubicle?!
I think they are the ones on speedcubing.org!








New Arrivals


All our our newest arrivals are listed here! Puzzles from GAN, MoYu, QiYi, YJ, Yuxin, and more. New arrivals marked in stock are ready to ship. Pre-orders are usually announced as new arrivals but will ship once the first batch arrives at our warehouse.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Aug 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Did anybody see the new lubes on the Cubicle?!
> I think they are the ones on speedcubing.org!
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they had introduced 5 new lubes at once, as if they didn't have enough (for me, silk, DNM, and Traxxas for core is pretty much all I need to get a nice setup), but looks to be from a Polish speedcubing company. https://strefa-kostek.pl/ Anyway $3 for 20cc is a really good deal if you need a lot of lube. My 3cc bottle of DNM is almost out but that was my mistake of not getting the 10cc bottle.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Qiyi Qimeng Plus is on SCS for $6.95


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Did anybody see the new lubes on the Cubicle?!
> I think they are the ones on speedcubing.org!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are from Polish store. I bought them a while ago, when they were available only in my country.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Did anybody see the new lubes on the Cubicle?!
> I think they are the ones on speedcubing.org!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thecubicle have had lubest xmt-10 for a long time but not the rest of them, when we originally contacted strefakostek we asked for lubest xmt-10 and asked about any other lubricants they may have, that's why we are overstocked on lubest xmt-10 and running out of adheron lubes, we may get them back in stock but now kewbz have them (got their first batch the same day as us...) there isn't much point as we simply cannot compete when they are getting them for half the price as us.


----------



## qwr (Aug 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> (hopefully YuXin releases a factory Little Magic M)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 19, 2020)

qwr said:


>


Awesome! I really wonder how it’ll compare to the the YLMs we & online shops have been magnetizing and customize over the last few years. Excited!


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 20, 2020)

MGC 7x7 release date is August 28. I’m not sure if that means all stores or just some in China. Either way there will probably be a preorder by then


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 20, 2020)

@Sub1Hour


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Does anybody have any clue when the Mini Yulong is coming out? TC released a video 2 months ago, and it still hasn’t been released.


Does anyone know when the yulong will be sold?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 21, 2020)

Mixed reviews from the cubicle staff. Their premium setups of the OG YLM are hard to beat IMO so i wonder how this is going to feel when i get one and set it up.


----------



## qwr (Aug 21, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Mixed reviews from the cubicle staff. Their premium setups of the OG YLM are hard to beat IMO so i wonder how this is going to feel when i get one and set it up.


But Cubicle premium one is $20 and this is $8 so this is much more competitive in the budget market.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> But Cubicle premium one is $20 and this is $8 so this is much more competitive in the budget market.


True! There's a lot of good competition in that category these days...I'm mostly wondering how this new factory magnetic one will compare once lubed and setup since my favorite few cubes for speedsolving are all some form of modified YLM.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 22, 2020)

Coming August 25th from Qiyi:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Coming August 25th from Qiyi


This looks so pretty!! And bolts instead of glue? Lovely! I can't wait to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 22, 2020)

The new Shengshou has screws instead of glue as well.


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 22, 2020)

MGC 7x7 can be preordered on The Cubicle and Daily Puzzles!

Edit: also YJ is making the shade of green darker on the yuhu megaminx


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 22, 2020)

@Sub1Hour


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 22, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Edit: also YJ is making the shade of green darker on the yuhu megaminx


Source?


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 22, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Source?


YJ Facebook/instagram


https://m.facebook.com/Yongjuncube/


----------



## zslane (Aug 22, 2020)

Maybe I'm reading the terrain wrong, but clock seems like such a maligned puzzle/event within the community. I'm surprised manufacturers are still making new versions. All the ones I've seen in videos have seemed pretty cheap and rickety to me. Is this new QiYi model going to be the first truly premium (quality) clock puzzle?


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 22, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> YJ Facebook/instagram
> View attachment 13282


Man, looking at this really makes me wonder, how on earth did every reviewer say the MFJS mega / (original) Aohun / MGC / (original) Yuhu v2 have similar shades to the Galaxy? It's so blatantly obvious that the shade of green used is much lighter on those than the Galaxy's dark green.


----------



## qwr (Aug 22, 2020)

zslane said:


> Maybe I'm reading the terrain wrong, but clock seems like such a maligned puzzle/event within the community. I'm surprised manufacturers are still making new versions. All the ones I've seen in videos have seemed pretty cheap and rickety to me. Is this new QiYi model going to be the first truly premium (quality) clock puzzle?


probably. they did it with sq1 - first "good" one on the market. bear in mind shengshou small puzzles suck and we havent had a high performance cubing manufacturer like moyu or yuxin make clock yet.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 23, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CELL40hFTnb/

QiYi clock August 25th


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 23, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CELL40hFTnb/
> 
> QiYi clock August 25th


Didn't someone already post this?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 23, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CELL40hFTnb/
> 
> QiYi clock August 25th


3 days! QiYi is fast!
Whereas we are still waiting for YuXin YLMM, and YJ 7x7, and mini YuLong
TBH, QiYi isn't always the fastest, they made a post about a QiYi 19x19, and it's on reddit from 1 year ago


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Didn't someone already post this?



Whoops, you’re right, I got lost in the other discussion going on


----------



## Q-- (Aug 23, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> 3 days! QiYi is fast!
> Whereas we are still waiting for YuXin YLMM, and YJ 7x7, and mini YuLong
> TBH, QiYi isn't always the fastest, they made a post about a QiYi 19x19, and it's on reddit from 1 year ago


To be fair, this clock was technically teased 4 and a half years ago...


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 23, 2020)

Q-- said:


> To be fair, this clock was technically teased 4 and a half years ago...


I guess...
What do you guys think is the fastest company?


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 23, 2020)

Limited edition QiYi Clocks:


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 23, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Limited edition QiYi Clocks:
> View attachment 13287


KEYCHAIN CLONCC?
BRUH


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 23, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> KEYCHAIN CLONCC?
> BRUH


No no 
Salute to fine craftmanship 
Smh


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Limited edition QiYi Clocks:
> View attachment 13287




I don't get the limited edition clocks when you can just make your own inserts.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> I don't get the limited edition clocks when you can just make your own inserts.


You can make your own magnetic cubes, too, yet people still buy factory ones.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

Dunno where to post this, but did anyone see r/cubers? A person posted a screenshot of a post daily puzzles made of a person removing the watermark on a cube picture, using editing, and awning it to SCS!!
This will plummet SCS reputation!


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2020)

Tabe said:


> You can make your own magnetic cubes, too, yet people still buy factory ones.




The thing is you can't make cubes new colors, which can't easily be done at home, even with dye.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> I don't get the limited edition clocks when you can just make your own inserts.


I still don't understand how that works. Do you literally just print the designs on pieces of paper, or is it more complex?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 24, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Dunno where to post this, but did anyone see r/cubers? A person posted a screenshot of a post daily puzzles made of a person removing the watermark on a cube picture, using editing, and awning it to SCS!!
> This will plummet SCS reputation!


I'm not sure that they had a good reputation, to begin with. From what I know the only reason people ordered from them was for faster shipping, but if they wanted something custom they would get TC. Most of their shoppers are on the west coast or kids that think that J Perm is literally the messiah.

I live much closer to SCS and their shipping would be faster, but I'd rather purchase from TC, for reasons I have said somewhere in some thread about sponsorships or something


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 24, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CELL40hFTnb/
> 
> QiYi clock August 25th


Qiyi‘s. new video on their clock: 



 I don‘t do clock, but this seems pretty nice, right?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, let's hope they put as much quality into the clock as they did the video.



Sion said:


> The thing is you can't make cubes new colors, which can't easily be done at home, even with dye.


I think you kinda missed my point.



Spacey10 said:


> Dunno where to post this, but did anyone see r/cubers? A person posted a screenshot of a post daily puzzles made of a person removing the watermark on a cube picture, using editing, and awning it to SCS!!
> This will plummet SCS reputation!


It will blow over in no time. Definitely not a good look for Cam and SCS but not a major catastrophe at the end of the day. That said, Daily Puzzles set this up so they clearly thought someone - whether it was SCS or someone else - had done this before.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 24, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Qiyi‘s. new video on their clock:
> 
> 
> 
> I don‘t do clock, but this seems pretty nice, right?


It's just a rendering so hard to tell much, but it looks like maybe they have magnets in the gears, not just the pins?


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It's just a rendering so hard to tell much, but it looks like maybe they have magnets in the gears, not just the pins?




I see exactly what they did, and it was an idea I had in the back of my head too, so I know the logic.

essentialy, the clicking mechanism for the gears in the clock are magnet alignments.This results in a quieter but still tactile clock.

I’m excited for this one.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> I see exactly what they did, and it was an idea I had in the back of my head too, so I know the logic.
> 
> essentialy, the clicking mechanism for the gears in the clock are magnet alignments.This results in a quieter but still tactile clock.
> 
> I’m excited for this one.


Wow! I'm looking forward to this too!


----------



## Tabe (Aug 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It's just a rendering so hard to tell much, but it looks like maybe they have magnets in the gears, not just the pins?


Yeah. They said there's 204 magnets in their clock.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 24, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yeah. They said there's 204 magnets in their clock.


That's a lot of very small magnets. As strongly as I don't care about clock, it's actually pretty exciting.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 24, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yeah. They said there's 204 magnets in their clock.


It'll probably cost a fortune then.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> It'll probably cost a fortune then.


$28


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> $28


That's like 38 CAD


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> It'll probably cost a fortune then.


The raw cost of the gear magnets is probably on the order of $5. Cube stores that sell magnet kits at $10 are selling them with insanely high markups and you shouldn't be using that as a reference point for the price.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That's like 38 CAD


It's also strictly a guess: I really don't know.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 24, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It's also strictly a guess: I really don't know.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was even more expensive tbh. It'll probably be the only clock of it's kind on the market, so people wouldn't really have a choice.


----------



## zslane (Aug 24, 2020)

I wish this sort of R&D effort was spent, by _someone_, on improving FTO hardware.


----------



## qwr (Aug 24, 2020)

zslane said:


> I wish this sort of R&D effort was spent, by _someone_, on improving FTO hardware.


_Be the change you wish to see in the world._
- qwr original quote


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> _Be the change you wish to see in the world._
> - qwr original quote


Pretty dang sure that's from Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## zslane (Aug 24, 2020)

And I would follow that lovely aphorism if I were in charge of MoYu or QiYi or GAN or Yuxin. Alas I am not.


----------



## qwr (Aug 24, 2020)

zslane said:


> And I would follow that lovely aphorism if I were in charge of MoYu or QiYi or GAN or Yuxin. Alas I am not.


Just wait for @cyoubx to do it then


----------



## zslane (Aug 24, 2020)

Does cyoubx (still) have a manufacturing partner for his designs? Has he mentioned an interest in the FTO since last month when he unboxed the LanLan puzzle?


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 24, 2020)

zslane said:


> Does cyoubx (still) have a manufacturing partner for his designs? Has he mentioned an interest in the FTO since last month when he unboxed the LanLan puzzle?


He was designing one on stream a while ago but he stopped streaming it because iirc he didn’t want to show the files on stream. No idea if he is still working on it though.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 25, 2020)

Qiyi clock is up on SCS and The Cubicle. $35 on SCS and $30 on Cubicle.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Qiyi clock is up on SCS and The Cubicle. $35 on SCS and $30 on Cubicle.


These types of price differences are not normal, does anybody know why?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 25, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> These types of price differences are not normal, does anybody know why?


On sale for $29.95 now. Price wars!


----------



## Tabe (Aug 25, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> These types of price differences are not normal, does anybody know why?


A cynic would say it's because SCS hadn't yet seen what The Cubicle would list the clock for.


----------



## zslane (Aug 25, 2020)

Never mind the clock. I'm still waiting for GAN's pyraminx. What's the hold up, GAN???


----------



## zslane (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm also wondering if GAN will ever release a 5x5 and an updated 4x4 (*460 XS*, pls!)


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 25, 2020)

Tabe said:


> A cynic would say it's because SCS hadn't yet seen what The Cubicle would list the clock for.


No need to be cynical, they confirmed it themselves.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 25, 2020)

zslane said:


> I'm also wondering if GAN will ever release a 5x5 and an updated 4x4 (*460 XS*, pls!)


There was a picture of a 4x4 with Gan X style adjustable magnets a while back if I remember correctly, but that was all we ever saw of it, leading me to believe that it was either fake or gan stopped pursuing it. There was also a leak a while back where a promo for the gan cube box said "fits your Gan 4x4 and Gan 5x5" or something of that nature, and again, that was all we ever heard.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 25, 2020)

zslane said:


> I'm also wondering if GAN will ever release a 5x5 and an updated 4x4 (*460 XS*, pls!)


Gan makes ok but overpriced 3x3s, and their 4x4 was a flop. Moyu, Yuxin, Qiyi, and YJ are making fantastic big cube hardware, why bother with Gan?


----------



## zslane (Aug 25, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Gan makes ok but overpriced 3x3s, and their 4x4 was a flop. Moyu, Yuxin, Qiyi, and YJ are making fantastic big cube hardware, why bother with Gan?



Well, I really like GAN's 2x2, 3x3, and megaminx. I have no reason to believe I wouldn't also like their 4x4 (and a 5x5) if they made it lighter and with matte plastic just like their other puzzles.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

zslane said:


> Well, I really like GAN's 2x2, 3x3, and megaminx. I have no reason to believe I wouldn't also like their 4x4 (and a 5x5) if they made it lighter and with matte plastic just like their other puzzles.


 you actually like matte plastic!?


----------



## zslane (Aug 26, 2020)

Yep, I love matte plastic.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 26, 2020)

zslane said:


> Yep, I love matte plastic.


Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 26, 2020)

zslane said:


> Yep, I love matte plastic.



Same, I don’t get why it gets so much hate.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 26, 2020)

zslane said:


> Well, I really like GAN's 2x2, 3x3, and megaminx. I have no reason to believe I wouldn't also like their 4x4 (and a 5x5) if they made it lighter and with matte plastic just like their other puzzles.


Ok, GAN cubes are good, but their marketing strategy is terrible, everyone agrees with that.


----------



## zslane (Aug 26, 2020)

GAN's marketing strategy isn't even on my radar. I tried one of their puzzles, liked it, and decided to try a few more. Liked them too, except for the 460 M which is clearly an outdated GAN design compared to their other more recent products. That's why I'd like to see it updated.

And just to be clear, I also have the recent line of MeiLongs (2M, 3M, 4M, and 5M). They are all really good, though I kinda wish the magnets on the 5x5 were a little stronger. Maybe they'll feel stronger once it is broken in a bit more and the lube isn't quite so gummy. I will say, however, that the 4M is vastly superior to the 460 M, so it's not like I have blind devotion to GAN puzzles.


----------



## Andriy Peleshchyshyn (Aug 27, 2020)

The MGC 7x7 is 67.5mm in size and weighs 196 grams
Box:


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 27, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> The MGC 7x7 is 67.5mm in size and weighs 196 grams
> Box:View attachment 13305


Newest packaging box?
Looks like the same box to me...


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 27, 2020)

Andriy Peleshchyshyn said:


> The MGC 7x7 is 67.5mm in size and weighs 196 grams


The other magnetic 7s, for some context:

Spark M: 67 mm, 197 g
MGC 7: 67.5 mm, 196 g
Hays 7 M: 68 mm, 204 g
YLM 7 M: 68 mm, 206 g
Aofu GTS M: 68.5 mm, 234 g
Yufu v2 M: 69 mm, 210 g

And some non-magnetic ones:

Meilong 7: 66 mm, 163 g
Wuji: 69 mm, 204 g
SS Tank: 70 mm, 230 g

So, just a hair larger than the Spark and about the same weight.


----------



## qwr (Aug 28, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> No need to be cynical, they confirmed it themselves.


And nothing cynical about having competitive pricing. It helps cubers.



PingPongCuber said:


> Same, I don’t get why it gets so much hate.


I have a little magic m which is very matte and surprisingly it has not slipped out of my hands or anything. However that may change under pressure.

Only video I could find about Qiyi clock rn


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Josh_ (Aug 30, 2020)

Gan Pyraminx for sale at https://shop.gancube.com/product/ganpyraminxm
There are three versions, the prices between $19 and $29. There are only 100 of each version available in the first batch.

Edit: it’s on the cubicle now


----------



## qwr (Aug 31, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Gan Pyraminx for sale at https://shop.gancube.com/product/ganpyraminxm
> There are three versions, the prices between $19 and $29. There are only 100 of each version available in the first batch.



That's... surprisingly reasonable


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 31, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Gan Pyraminx for sale at https://shop.gancube.com/product/ganpyraminxm
> There are three versions, the prices between $19 and $29. There are only 100 of each version available in the first batch.


Skimming through this, it seems like the difference between the three versions is:

Core Positioning Standard ($19) versus Explorer ($24): the latter has extra GES nuts included. (Not sure if it's the same as the 356 X/XS/whathaveyou.)
Core Positioning Explorer ($24) versus Enhanced Core Positioning ($29): in addition to the core-edge and corner-tip magnets (present in all versions), the latter also has corner-edge magnets, making for a more uniform magnetic attraction.


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 31, 2020)

There is a new upcoming Gan 3x3 called the Gan something M Pro. I couldn’t tell what the second word was. It was at the very end of Leo’s happy birthday video.


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> There is a new upcoming Gan 3x3 called the Gan something M Pro. I couldn’t tell what the second word was. It was at the very end of Leo’s happy birthday video.




It's the super light GAN with center corner magnets most likely.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 31, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> There is a new upcoming Gan 3x3 called the Gan something M Pro. I couldn’t tell what the second word was. It was at the very end of Leo’s happy birthday video.


It’s either the Gan lemon m pro, or the Gan 11 m pro. Probably the latter...

Jokes aside 11 would kinda make sense after the X, which would be 10. Gan = Apple confirmed.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2020)

RS4M 2020:


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

Lol I was just posting that.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 31, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Lol I was just posting that.


I didn't think there would be an "RS4M 2020." I would've thought they would change the name to something else. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing that @BenChristman1 . Didn't notice it.


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2020)

Seems like they're changing the naming convention to the number being the order of the puzzle and not the actual version. 

Not sure how smart that is if they make a 2x2, though.


----------



## qwr (Aug 31, 2020)

Sion said:


> Seems like they're changing the naming convention to the number being the order of the puzzle and not the actual version.
> 
> Not sure how smart that is if they make a 2x2, though.



It makes no sense at all. At this point they might as well be deliberately trying to create confusion.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 31, 2020)

A tonne of people will initially think it is a revision of the RS3M 2020, until they see it is a 4x4 Not sure what they're going to call their next RS 3x3.


----------



## zslane (Aug 31, 2020)

Is that a prototype? It sounds really loud, like my GAN 460M.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 31, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> A tonne of people will initially think it is a revision of the RS3M 2020, until they see it is a 4x4 Not sure what they're going to call their next RS 3x3.


RS3M 2021?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 31, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> RS3M 2021?


Perhaps...


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I didn't think there would be an "RS4M 2020." I would've thought they would change the name to something else. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing that @BenChristman1 . Didn't notice it.


Just call it meilong 4x4 V2 (M), make a non-magnetic version that is better and cheaper than the meilong 4x4x4 and obviously have the magnetic version too (and make it better than the QiYi MS)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 1, 2020)

New 2x2 from MoYu


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> New 2x2 from MoYu



I didn't understand a thing, but the final solve looks like it was easily scramble to make the cube look better, that's just my opinion.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> New 2x2 from MoYu


wow I can't believe this cube *digivolves*

Also this video is basically showcasing its size-changing feature, which Moyu teased forever ago. The size starts at 50 mm and you can adjust it in 0.75 mm increments, up to 51.5 mm.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 1, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> wow I can't believe this cube *digivolves*
> 
> Also this video is basically showcasing its size-changing feature, which Moyu teased forever ago. The size starts at 50 mm and you can adjust it in 0.75 mm increments, up to 51.5 mm.



So basically is a 2x2 that changes size.


----------



## qwr (Sep 2, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This appeared as a new release on Cubezz, but it looks like an older cube (except that it is V2): https://cubezz.com/Buy-6264-DaYan+LingYun+V2+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html



Just for fun I bought this for my old cubes collection. It really is a Dayan LingYun in the sky blue box. Feels just like a Guhong, and pieces look like one too. Maybe the plastic is a little different but I only have white Guhong for comparison. 
There's just something satisfying about using an old crunchy cube that almost looks like a Rubik's brand. Also interesting is that my Guhongs and Zhanchi are 57 mm but this is a more normal size of 56 mm.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 2, 2020)

Rubiks Smart cube ($50 pre-order sale) and a GoCube ($70 pre-order sale) at the TheCubicle








Rubik's Connected 3x3


The Rubik’s Connected Cube is the newest smart cube on the market! Provided through an official partnership with Rubik’s Brand Ltd., this puzzle and accompanying app tracks all sorts of useful statistics like move count, TPS, algorithms, and of course, how fast you solve it! In addition to...




www.thecubicle.com












GoCube Edge 3x3


One of the first smart cubes ever released, The GoCube Edge is a magnetic 3x3 equipped with Bluetooth 5.0. This model features a novel pillowed design, giving it a cool, futuristic appearance. GoCube’s accompanying app allows you to race with cubers around the world, play mini-games, learn, and...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 2, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Rubiks Smart cube ($50 pre-order sale) and a GoCube ($70 pre-order sale) at the TheCubicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think people could qualify to the Red Bull Rubik's Cube Cup 2020 by using and submitting your times with those cubes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2020)

TheCubicle now has the Qidi W for $4 and premium versions of the Yuhu v2.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 4, 2020)

This is gonna cause a stir. Anyone know if it’s the same design?



__
http://instagr.am/p/CErbkTuH16u/


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 4, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This is gonna cause a stir. Anyone know if it’s the same design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the multi-post, I can’t edit posts on my phone. 

This cube is NOT real.

But there is a gan 11 m pro on the way


----------



## Reizii_ (Sep 4, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry for the multi-post, I can’t edit posts on my phone.
> 
> This cube is NOT real.
> 
> But there is a gan 11 m pro on the way


Source? I've only seen this cube mentioned one other time and people were sort of treating it like it was a joke so I'm still not sure if it's real.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 4, 2020)

Reizii_ said:


> Source? I've only seen this cube mentioned one other time and people were sort of treating it like it was a joke so I'm still not sure if it's real.


SCS posted to say it was not real.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 4, 2020)

It says the link is broken or the post was removed.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 4, 2020)

Reizii_ said:


> Source? I've only seen this cube mentioned one other time and people were sort of treating it like it was a joke so I'm still not sure if it's real.



Ok, so I originally posted about the Gan X 99, but then SCS posted on Instagram that that was not real and there has been misinformation, but in reality a gan 11 m pro is on the way.


In other news, QiYi is releasing a XMD 2x2


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEtTP-5DOXF/


They are also releasing a new cube bad and a Qimeng S from their latest posts


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 4, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Ok, so I originally posted about the Gan X 99, but then SCS posted on Instagram that that was not real and there has been misinformation, but in reality a gan 11 m pro is on the way.
> 
> 
> In other news, QiYi is releasing a XMD 2x2
> ...



The 2x2 looks like it will have exchangeable magnets or something similar.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 5, 2020)

I see literally no difference from the original except the design on the outside of the bag.


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I see literally no difference from the original except the design on the outside of the bag.


Honestly I like the design of the old one more.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Honestly I like the design of the old one more.


I have the old one, and I really like the design as well.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 5, 2020)

Speedcubeshop post about new 2x2, Guoguan TSM, and it's adjustable size




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1952863091528471&id=137134983101300


----------



## qwr (Sep 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> TheCubicle now has the Qidi W for $4 and premium versions of the Yuhu v2.



The issue I had with the Qidi (original) is some minor internal catching. I think the Qidi S had the same issue but I don't own it. Otherwise the heavy feel of the cube is very nice and doesn't feel cheap at all.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2020)

qwr said:


> The issue I had with the Qidi (original) is some minor internal catching. I think the Qidi S had the same issue but I don't own it. Otherwise the heavy feel of the cube is very nice and doesn't feel cheap at all.


I'm pretty sure the qidi s was just the stickerless version and for some reason the wholesale price was higher.


----------



## qwr (Sep 5, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I'm pretty sure the qidi s was just the stickerless version and for some reason the wholesale price was higher.



If you get the Qidi W, please tell me if the mechanism or performance is any different


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I see literally no difference from the original except the design on the outside of the bag.


There is no difference, I have the original bag and it’s served me well for around 2 years now, if you already have the v1 or moyu bag there isn’t a reason to upgrade.

PS. Cut out the mesh thing on the bottom, it only makes it harder to get cubes out.


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 7, 2020)

The GuoGuan XingHen 2x2 TSM (adjustable size 2x2) can now be preordered for $15


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2020)

You have to wonder why they bothered with this. I don't think anyone complains about 2x2 size.
I would love to know if it's even possible to improve 2x2 at all when we have the weipo, dayan, xinghen, chuwen, ...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> I don't think anyone complains about 2x2 size.


Have you ever used a 49 mm 2x2? It’s awful, all 2x2s should be 51+ mm IMO.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> You have to wonder why they bothered with this. I don't think anyone complains about 2x2 size.
> I would love to know if it's even possible to improve 2x2 at all when we have the weipo and tengyun 2x2.


LOTS of people want bigger 2x2s. Hence the reason why the Valk and MGC are 51mm.


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Have you ever used a 49 mm 2x2? It’s awful, all 2x2s should be 51 mm+ IMO.


No, all my 2x2s are 50 mm, from wittwo to my weipo to my little magic 2x2.



Tabe said:


> LOTS of people want bigger 2x2s. Hence the reason why the Valk and MGC are 51mm.


Then they can just sell two models of the same cube... but if the performance with the adjusting mechanism is up there with the weipo then there's nothing wrong with it.
I'm just surprised they haven't done a dual adjustment system or adjustable magnets first.


----------



## Moyustore (Sep 8, 2020)

xinghen TSM


----------



## qwr (Sep 11, 2020)

The adjustment mechanism is basically a crown gear / ratchet system like the dual adjustment system.

Rowe liked the bigger size (expected because of his massive hands) but he didn't say much about the overall feel. I want to know how it compares in feel and performance to a Weipo or other modern 2x2.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 11, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE_hiYYHogL/

Gan11mPro interior, how does the design look guys? Also are those core magnets?


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CE_hiYYHogL/
> 
> Gan11mPro interior, how does the design look guys? Also are those core magnets?


Corner-center magnets? Seems interesting


----------



## Sion (Sep 11, 2020)

ah yes! they did some changes to the base design! notice how the foot is only a single track. 

Also, look at the corner underside; the magnets in the corner seem to be attached to rods that look to be interchangeable.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> Also, look at the corner underside; the magnets in the corner seem to be attached to rods that look to be interchangeable.



For now it only seems to have purple rods, but probably it will have green or yellow rods too. Gan probably will make 1000 cubes with that design except that the name will change.


----------



## Sion (Sep 11, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> For now it only seems to have purple rods, but probably it will have green or yellow rods too. Gan probably will make 1000 cubes with that design except that the name will change.



It's a design change regardless. they aren't using the multi-foot design again, and I think that's pretty substantial.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 11, 2020)

How much will the GAN 11 M Pro be? I'm maining an overlubed valk elite, is it worth it?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 11, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> How much will the GAN 11 M Pro be? I'm maining an overlubed valk elite, is it worth it?


It's far too early to tell, I expect we will begin to get some idea at the end of September, I'll hopefully get them in stock early October. It's due to be released on September 30th


----------



## qwr (Sep 12, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> How much will the GAN 11 M Pro be? I'm maining an overlubed valk elite, is it worth it?



$1000, $500 with trade-in of the GAN X


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 12, 2020)

IMO the valk elite is trash i recommend just getting the Rs3M or the Qiyi MS


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 12, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> IMO the valk elite is trash i recommend just getting the Rs3M or the Qiyi MS


IMO you are wrong, the Valk elite has an amazing blend of stability and speed, not to mention the awesome magnet system to give your cube a very tactile feel. The MS is too finicky and it has too many quirks that are polarizing for many cubers, so the Valk Elite would be a safer choice


----------



## qwr (Sep 12, 2020)

idk why this is a separate release


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> IMO you are wrong, the Valk elite has an amazing blend of stability and speed, not to mention the awesome magnet system to give your cube a very tactile feel. The MS is too finicky and it has too many quirks that are polarizing for many cubers, so the Valk Elite would be a safer choice


Ya every one has a dif op, for some reason the cube doesn't work for me it feels stretchy and the pieces pop apart, and for me it was unstable no matter what the tention was, its my least fav 3x3 I've ever owned, right behind the gan xs
Something felt lost to me compared to the original valk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 12, 2020)

LanLan Sunflower Cube and lots of new premium products on TheCubicle, such as the MGC Elite 2x2, MGC 7x7, and the Bell v2.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 12, 2020)

Well, I got the Qiyi Clock, its really good. I can answer pretty much any questions about it, but keep in mind I avg 15

BTW the clock itself dropped my avg from 19 to 15 without any practice, just showing how godly it is.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 12, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Ya every one has a dif op, for some reason the cube doesn't work for me it feels stretchy and the pieces pop apart, and for me it was unstable no matter what the tention was, its my least fav 3x3 I've ever owned, right behind the gan xs
> Something felt lost to me compared to the original valk


:0 I use Rs3m


----------



## Q-- (Sep 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, I got the Qiyi Clock, its really good. I can answer pretty much any questions about it, but keep in mind I avg 15
> 
> BTW the clock itself dropped my avg from 19 to 15 without any practice, just showing how godly it is.


Can confirm, I also got it and went from 15 to sub 10 in a few days. I’d say this clock with setup would outclass any lingao.


----------



## swburk (Sep 15, 2020)

Feliks seems impressed with the Gan 11 M Pro. Is it just me or does the plastic look glossy instead of frosted?


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 15, 2020)

swburk said:


> Feliks seems impressed with the Gan 11 M Pro. Is it just me or does the plastic look glossy instead of frosted?



Is he using a stickerless cube?! Something is wrong...

Overall the cube looks really nice and looks different probably because of the white internals and the plastic.



Spoiler: Nothing to see...


----------



## zslane (Sep 15, 2020)

swburk said:


> Feliks seems impressed with the Gan...



Does that make him a "GAN fanboy"? Or does he get a pass from summary judgment because he's Feliks?

BTW, I hope the plastic isn't glossy. One of the things I like best about modern GANs is the matte plastic (along with the light weight).


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 15, 2020)

zslane said:


> BTW, I hope the plastic isn't glossy. One of the things I like best about modern GANs is the matte plastic (along with the light weight).



Same here. To me, glossy makes it look... cheap? Like a toy? Not like a piece of professional cubing equipment. I really like the look and feel of the matte finish.


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 16, 2020)

New Rubik’s Speed Cube. It is similar to the older one except it is magnetic and comes lubed.
Source: Max Park’s YouTube


----------



## GAN CUBER (Sep 16, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> New Rubik’s Speed Cube. It is similar to the older one except it is magnetic and comes lubed.
> Source: Max Park’s YouTube


NICE


----------



## qwr (Sep 16, 2020)

zslane said:


> Does that make him a "GAN fanboy"? Or does he get a pass from summary judgment because he's Feliks?



He is sponsored by GAN


----------



## zslane (Sep 16, 2020)

Do you feel that creates an unreliable bias in his assessment of GAN cubes?


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 16, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> New Rubik’s Speed Cube. It is similar to the older one except it is magnetic and comes lubed.
> Source: Max Park’s YouTube



So, how does the actual Rubik’s brand speed cube compare to the flagship models, like the Gan 356 XS or the Valk 3 Elite M?

And, would I be correct in supposing it’s probably overpriced for what it is?


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 16, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> So, how does the actual Rubik’s brand speed cube compare to the flagship models, like the Gan 356 XS or the Valk 3 Elite M?
> 
> And, would I be correct in supposing it’s probably overpriced for what it is?


The new rubiks speed cube was a collaboration with gan and rubiks so of course it will be overpriced.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 16, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> So, how does the actual Rubik’s brand speed cube compare to the flagship models, like the Gan 356 XS or the Valk 3 Elite M?
> 
> And, would I be correct in supposing it’s probably overpriced for what it is?



It could be compared because in Max's video he gets a sub-5 single, but that doesn't tell much. It doesn't sound overpriced, @Nir1213 there was a collab with Gan, but it finished, so both brands launch the same cube, but with their own name. This new cube is $19.99.

Here it is a picture of it:



Spoiler: Rubik's Speed Cube


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 16, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> It could be compared because in Max's video he gets a sub-5 single, but that doesn't tell much. It doesn't sound overpriced, @Nir1213 there was a collab with Gan, but it finished, so both brands launch the same cube, but with their own name. This cube is $19.99.
> 
> Here it is a picture of it:
> 
> ...


20 dollars way to much i prefer 10-15
and plus why would rubiks put "speed" in front of rubiks instead of the back.
It sounds like a lube for rubiks instead of a cube name lmao
RUBIKS SPEED
anyway i guess 20 dollars isnt alot for you
my mom thinks 5 dollars is really expensive


----------



## zslane (Sep 16, 2020)

Does it have plastic tiles like the previous Rubik/GAN speedcube collab? Or are does it use stickers?


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 16, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> 20 dollars way to much i prefer 10-15
> and plus why would rubiks put "speed" in front of rubiks instead of the back.
> It sounds like a lube for rubiks instead of a cube name lmao
> RUBIKS SPEED
> ...



Well, it is expensive compared to budget cubes, for example, the Thunderclap V3 M and the RS3 M 2020 are budget cubes and are really nice.

At least is just 1 dollar more than their old non magnetic speedcube.

20 dollars is a lot, but is good that it isn't to expensive compared to their old speed cube.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh, $20 isn't bad when I was thinking of the $45-$60 range. I’m interested in seeing how it compares to the flagship models I mentioned earlier. If anyone tried it out, please report back here and let us know!


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 16, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Well, it is compared to budget cubes, for example, the Thunderclap V3 M and the RS3 M 2020 are budget cubes and are really nice.
> 
> At least is just 1 dollar more than their old non magnetic speedcube.


imo cubes shouldnt be as expensive as buying a big cabinet (im looking at you gan)
or 4 gallons of juice (sorry couldnt think of anything) (im looking at you, rubiks speed)


SpeedyCube said:


> Oh, $20 isn't bad when I was thinking of the $45-$60 range. I’m interested in seeing how it compares to the flagship models I mentioned earlier. If anyone tried it out, please report back here and let us know!


ur serious right


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 16, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> imo cubes shouldnt be as expensive as buying a big cabinet (im looking at you gan)
> or 4 gallons of juice (sorry couldnt think of anything) (im looking at you, rubiks speed)
> 
> ur serious right



You are right, but they probably just put that price due to the material used, or maybe they just want money.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 16, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ur serious right



Yes, I’m interested in seeing a comparison by someone who knows what they’re doing but not hired by the company.

Also, Rubik’s website confirms that it is tiles.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 16, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> You are right, but they probably just put that price due to the material used, or maybe they just want money.


no they want money, normal rubiks cubes are trash and are easy to make, just a bunch of plastic and stickers, and they put all that for 30 dollars.
RUBIKS IS STEAL THE MONET


----------



## zslane (Sep 16, 2020)

Nobody has to buy a GAN flagship cube. There are lots of budget-priced cubes that are far better values. However, if there's a market out there for $70 3x3 cubes, then I see no reason why someone (e.g., GAN) shouldn't cater to that market.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 16, 2020)

zslane said:


> Nobody has to buy a GAN flagship cube. There are lots of budget-priced cubes that are far better values. However, if there's a market out there for $70 3x3 cubes, then I see no reason why someone (e.g., GAN) shouldn't cater to that market.


Well said. Even after buying one GAN flagship, you're not inclined to go out and buy their next one. Havent seen a stickered 11M Pro in action yet. Wonder how they compare, as well as why feliks was given a stickerless.


----------



## zslane (Sep 16, 2020)

I've noticed that a number of new cubes this year only came out in stickerless form. I wonder if the manufacturers are seeing a deep drop in sales of stickered cubes right now, and so are concentrating production on stickerless.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 16, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> no they want money, normal rubiks cubes are trash and are easy to make, just a bunch of plastic and stickers, and they put all that for 30 dollars.
> RUBIKS IS STEAL THE MONET



The normal Rubik's Cube is $10 at their website.



Zain_A24 said:


> Well said. Even after buying one GAN flagship, you're not inclined to go out and buy their next one. Havent seen a stickered 11M Pro in action yet. Wonder how they compare, as well as why feliks was given a stickerless.



I main the Gan XS and probably won't be buying a gan cube in like, forever. I'm a bit confused too about Feliks getting a stickerless cube.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 16, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> The normal Rubik's Cube is $10 at their website.
> 
> 
> 
> I main the Gan XS and probably won't be buying a gan cube in like, forever. I'm a bit confused too about Feliks getting a stickerless cube.


I WAS GIVEN FALSE INFORMATION
oh wait i guess that was older rubiks cubes back then


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Gan 11 M Pro:


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> no they want money, normal rubiks cubes are trash and are easy to make, just a bunch of plastic and stickers, and they put all that for 30 dollars.
> RUBIKS IS STEAL THE MONET



At one point in time, Rubik's had a patent on the mechanism, so they could sell it for whatever he wanted and other companies did not have the legal right to use his mechanism. Now the patent has expired so presumably any company can use the mechanism. I think V-Cube's patents are still in effect.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 17, 2020)

The new YLM M is pretty good, I love that it has glossy plastic instead of frosted. I prefer the RS3M 2020 over it but I can still get great times on the YLM M-- I got a 6.5 with NB perm...

I also have the Qiyi clock and MGC 7, both are great. I always thought my shengshou was great but it feels like a piece of garbage compared to my Qiyi. The MGC 7 is pretty good, the outer layer magnets seem a little too strong but it isn't too big of a deal.

I also bought the Xinghen TSM 2x2 and the Gan Pyra (not sure what version but it was the more expensive one) I will let you know what I think of them.

Also, my camera broke so I won't be filming unboxings/reviews for my channel for a little while. To be honest it did not film well so I will make sure I do more research to ensure my new camera will film well.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2020)

I've also gotten the QiYi clock. I only have about 150 solves on it, but I've already broken all of my clock PBs (I average sub-10)! It turns so smoothly and feels amazing. It's a bit uncontrollable, but I'm getting used to how it turns.


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I always thought my shengshou was great but it feels like a piece of garbage compared to my Qiyi.


Ain't that the truth for all puzzles



Owen Morrison said:


> Also, my camera broke so I won't be filming unboxings/reviews for my channel for a little while. To be honest it did not film well so I will make sure I do more research to ensure my new camera will film well.



idk why you don't just use your phone to film. if you have a relatively recent phone then the quality should be much better than your current quality.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 17, 2020)

qwr said:


> idk why you don't just use your phone to film. if you have a relatively recent phone then the quality should be much better than your current quality.


I don't have a phone and my parents won't let me get one.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 17, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I've also gotten the QiYi clock. I only have about 150 solves on it, but I've already broken all of my clock PBs (I average sub-10)! It turns so smoothly and feels amazing. It's a bit uncontrollable, but I'm getting used to how it turns.


You can add magnets to the cross gears (2x1mm) to help make it more controllable.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 17, 2020)

Qiyi teased a new 6, possibly a Shadow v2:





(from u/RAHDXB on Reddit)

This would make it the lightest magnetic 6 on the market, with the current lightest being the MGC 6 at 176 g.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't have a phone and my parents won't let me get one.


wait what i already have a phone 
oof
im not bragging


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait what i already have a phone
> oof
> im not bragging



Really, wow...


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 17, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Really, wow...


my parents even gave me my own facebook acc and i dont use it..
also my own desktop pc
my parents are too crazy


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> my parents even gave me my own facebook acc and i dont use it..
> also my own desktop pc
> my parents are too crazy



It's funny, because yestarday you mention that for them $5 is too much, and then you are saying you have a phone, desktop pc, and a facebook 
account.

But let's not get off topic anymore...


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 17, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Qiyi teased a new 6, possibly a Shadow v2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 and 7 definitely need to get lighter its one of the things holding the invent back for people,
how tiring it is to do the invent in practice...
this would be a small step in the direction of changing that.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> my parents even gave me my own facebook acc and i dont use it..
> also my own desktop pc
> my parents are too crazy


im so cool i got a phone when i was 11 because how responsible i was,
also got a FB account i have pretty chill parents


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 17, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> It's funny, because yestarday you mention that for them $5 is too much, and then you are saying you have a phone, desktop pc, and a facebook
> account.
> 
> But let's not get off topic anymore...


my mom says that only, but whatever.
anyway doesnt the Shadow V1 look bigger than the new cube, or is that an illusion?


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> anyway doesnt the Shadow V1 look bigger than the new cube, or is that an illusion?


Probably just a perspective thing. It's not like one can ascertain a 0.5-1 mm difference with this picture quality.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 17, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> im so cool i got a phone when i was 11 because how responsible i was,
> also got a FB account i have pretty chill parents


for the people who eyed up
do you not know what sarcasm is????


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 17, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> for the people who eyed up
> do you not know what sarcasm is????


oh yes, very top-notch sarcasm, 10/10. Lemme go change to haha reaction...


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 17, 2020)

Guys, I don’t mean to be rude, but this is a topic-specific forum about speed cubing, it’s not Facebook. Please try to keep the discussion on topic.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 18, 2020)

why cant cube manufacturers cut the corners and make it look smaller so you dont get bumps that slow you down with ur fingers while speedubing
maybe gan could make that
or that wont just work
if there is a similar thread for this pls tell me figured this was the most reasonable


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> why cant cube manufacturers cut the corners and make it look smaller so you dont get bumps that slow you down with ur fingers while speedubing
> maybe gan could make that
> or that wont just work
> if there is a similar thread for this pls tell me figured this was the most reasonable



That makes the cube non-wca legal, it provides additional information because you can see extra sides and I would say it counts as too big of a modification to the puzzle as well


----------



## zslane (Sep 18, 2020)

The GoCube has fairly rounded corners.


----------



## qwr (Sep 18, 2020)

zslane said:


> The GoCube has fairly rounded corners.


and being a smart cube it's definitely not allowed.

I don't think rounded corners are a good idea. Cubie edges are important for basic U and U' moves, even more so for slightly harder fingertricks like U flick and F' with thumb.

Now I think back in the day pillowed V-Cube 3s and Shengshou puzzles were allowed so maybe they're still alowed.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Gan 11 M Pro:




__
http://instagr.am/p/CFQiXZzJc6_/


----------



## qwr (Sep 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFQiXZzJc6_/



Interesting... move the magnets side to side? Due to core magnets, the most direct way would be to move the magnets closer or further from the core.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> Interesting... move the magnets side to side? Due to core magnets, the most direct way would be to move the magnets closer or further from the core.


That's kind of what I originally thought. It'll be interesting to see more reviews of this cube.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 18, 2020)

Another thing to mention would be the plastic looks a LOT different and doesn't look like your traditional GAN plastic. Interesting...


----------



## swburk (Sep 18, 2020)

Is the new GAN cube only coming in stickerless?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 18, 2020)

swburk said:


> Is the new GAN cube only coming in stickerless?



I'm pretty sure that it will come in both. They've only made a small amount so far and they must have all been stickerless.


----------



## swburk (Sep 18, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it will come in both. They've only made a small amount so far and they must have all been stickerless.



Ok good. I was worried because in Felik's video description, he said he's a stickerless solver now. I thought maybe that was because they weren't making a stickered version of this.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 18, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> That makes the cube non-wca legal, it provides additional information because you can see extra sides and I would say it counts as too big of a modification to the puzzle as well


yea i guess.
the corners sometimes slow me down but it also has its good points.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 18, 2020)

swburk said:


> Ok good. I was worried because in Felik's video description, he said he's a stickerless solver now. I thought maybe that was because they weren't making a stickered version of this.



Will check back with GAN just to confirm. Just got some information on how the packaged item will look as well as some promotional material. Will share in my upcoming vid this week.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 18, 2020)

The plastic looks very toy-like and not your traditional GAN type. In terms of whether or not it will be stickered or not we will just have to wait and see. I don't think GAN would go all out with a Stickerless only cube as the stickered versions have always been good and I doubt they will not do any stickered cubes of the Gan 11 M Pro.

It also looks as though they are making a matte and glossy cubes so it may be the case that they don't have a stickered cube as if they're making these two variants then it may see possible that they don't make a stickered version. Well, they're my thoughts anyway...



swburk said:


> Ok good. I was worried because in Felik's video description, he said he's a stickerless solver now. I thought maybe that was because they weren't making a stickered version of this.


As I said, I still wouldn't be too sure but I don't think they will ditch the stickered variant for a glossy and matte variant.

EDIT: In the Feliks Vid you can't really see the internals either so we'll have to wait and see for that as well.


----------



## CubicOreo (Sep 19, 2020)

Shengshou 7x7 Mastermorphix


The Shengshou 7x7 Mastermorphix is the largest order morphix puzzle to be mass produced! Test your 7x7 skills with this amazing shape modification from ShengShou.




www.thecubicle.com





Now that’s one big shapemod


----------



## qwr (Sep 19, 2020)

CubicOreo said:


> Shengshou 7x7 Mastermorphix
> 
> 
> The Shengshou 7x7 Mastermorphix is the largest order morphix puzzle to be mass produced! Test your 7x7 skills with this amazing shape modification from ShengShou.
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CFP_xXYHUu-/
 weird


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFP_xXYHUu-/
> weird


its not big dumplings its big plastic colored dumplings
it looks yummy i like dumplings


----------



## qwr (Sep 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its not big dumplings its big plastic colored dumplings
> it looks yummy i like dumplings


looks like samosa or zongzi (which is probably what the post was going for)


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 19, 2020)

Reply


qwr said:


> looks like samosa or zongzi (which is probably what the post was going for)


well they say dumplings so dumplings!

anyway it looks like dumplings not samosa trust me ik


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Reply
> 
> well they say dumplings so dumplings!
> 
> anyway it looks like dumplings not samosa trust me ik


The reply link was weird.

(not a rickroll I checked)


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The reply link was weird.
> 
> (not a rickroll I checked)


wait what i didnt notice must have been accidental


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 21, 2020)

New Arrivals







speedcubeshop.com


----------



## swburk (Sep 21, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> New Arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm very interested in this considering how good the RS3 was. SCS has the weight listed at 180g. That's got to be the box weight, not the weight of the actual puzzle, right? Seems really heavy for a 4x4.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 21, 2020)

Wait.
THE WHOLE POINT OF THE MF3RS3M 2020 WAS THE 4 IS UNLUCKY THING

Or they made up their mind, realised it wasn’t worth it compared to marketing the 4x4 as part of the RSM line.


----------



## Itsmafy (Sep 21, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> New Arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually really big. That's exactly what I wanted since I have the Meilong 4x4 and I love everything about it except the size.


----------



## swburk (Sep 21, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> It's actually really big. That's exactly what I wanted since I have the Meilong 4x4 and I love everything about it except the size.



I'm the exact opposite lol. I have a Yusu V2, and I really wish I had a smaller cube. I want to get the WR M eventually, but it's pretty expensive. Would you recommend the Meilong?


----------



## zslane (Sep 21, 2020)

I would definitely recommend the Meilong. In fact, as budget cubes go, I think the entire 2M/3M/4M/5M line of Meilongs are fantastic puzzles for their price.


----------



## Itsmafy (Sep 21, 2020)

swburk said:


> I'm the exact opposite lol. I have a Yusu V2, and I really wish I had a smaller cube. I want to get the WR M eventually, but it's pretty expensive. Would you recommend the Meilong?


The Meilong is widely considered the best budget 4x4 so If you want to save some money and you don't mind the small size I highly recommended it.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 22, 2020)

New GAN Skewb and more upcoming puzzles! Gan 11 M Pro? RS4M 2020? Watch here:
Feel free to drop a like, that'll be greatly appreciated.

How many cubers can you name from this video?


----------



## zslane (Sep 22, 2020)

A GAN Skewb? Really? Um, okay. I still wish they would prioritize a 5x5 and an updated 4x4. Heck, I'd rather see a GAN Sq-1 before a Skewb, but okay, I guess the Skewb is more popular so will sell better than a Sq-1?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 22, 2020)

zslane said:


> A GAN Skewb? Really? Um, okay. I still wish they would prioritize a 5x5 and an updated 4x4. Heck, I'd rather see a GAN Sq-1 before a Skewb, but okay, I guess the Skewb is more popular so will sell better than a Sq-1?


We had a call with GAN which is were the confirmation came from. Further Details on it (The GAN Skewb) will be in next weeks Cubing Roundup.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

About the RS4M, I just ordered a MGC 4x4. Will it be worth it, and which one will be better?


----------



## qwr (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> About the RS4M, I just ordered a MGC 4x4. Will it be worth it, and which one will be better?


None of us have the puzzle yet


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> None of us have the puzzle yet


well duh. I was asking for predictions. I understand why you must have understood it wrong.


----------



## qwr (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> well duh. I was asking for predictions. I understand why you must have understood it wrong.



Hard to say because the entire RS line (MF3RS, MF3RS2, RS3, RS3 M 2020) have all been 3x3s. MFJS has made 4x4s like MF4 and MF4S but none have been very good. My bet is that MGC 4x4 will be better.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 23, 2020)

New link to the video if anyone's interested




Had to reupload so previous link broken. Also added subtitles, which took a very long time.
Back to 1 like 1 comment  .


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

very good thumbnail!


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that the GAN 11 Pro is going to be $85 USD, which is wayy too expensive for a 3x3.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

Brayden_Speedcuber said:


> I'm pretty sure that the GAN 11 Pro is going to be $85 USD, which is wayy too expensive for a 3x3.


At first, It was predicted to be 100 USD, but now its below. I'm thinking it will be 70 or 75, which is still very expensive. Guess I'm sticking with my main for now.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> At first, It was predicted to be 100 USD, but now its below. I'm thinking it will be 70 or 75, which is still very expensive. Guess I'm sticking with my main for now.



I can ask GAN and get back to you guys on a price if they let me.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I can ask GAN and get back to you guys on a price if they let me.


To get sponsored, did you reach out to them, or did they reach out to you?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> To get sponsored, did you reach out to them, or did they reach out to you?



We reached out to them. We'll likely make a video on sponsorships on the channel since a lot if people asked us how we got sponsored by GAN and other companies with a small channel. Details to come...


----------



## zslane (Sep 23, 2020)

If the "core magnet" concept proves popular (with sponsored players and reviewers) then it'll end up on more reasonably priced cubes down the road. There's no need to spend $85-100 on a cube just to try out a (slightly) new idea. If you've got money to burn, then go for it, but if not, don't sweat it. If core magnets turn out to be a worthless idea then you just saved yourself a heap of cash. If they turn out to be a great idea, you'll probably see them on $9 cubes in less than a year.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 23, 2020)

zslane said:


> If the "core magnet" concept proves popular (with sponsored players and reviewers) then it'll end up on more reasonably priced cubes down the road. There's no need to spend $85-100 on a cube just to try out a (slightly) new idea. If you've got money to burn, then go for it, but if not, don't sweat it. If core magnets turn out to be a worthless idea then you just saved yourself a heap of cash. If they turn out to be a great idea, you'll probably see them on $9 cubes in less than a year.


Based on the pyraminx, I don't think the core magnet concept is useless. It does well in providing stability without the considerable bump.


----------



## zslane (Sep 23, 2020)

Well, I for one like a fairly strong tactile bump. In fact, I'm not a fan of cubes with magnets so weak that I can barely tell they are there (I'm looking at you RS3M...).


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 23, 2020)

zslane said:


> Well, I for one like a fairly strong tactile bump. In fact, I'm not a fan of cubes with magnets so weak that I can barely tell they are there (I'm looking at you RS3M...).



The magnets should make the cube stable without the resistance. Based on what we've seen, it should accommodate for a variety of preferences.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

I like The Valk Elite, other than the fact that it has a bump for the magnets instead of a pull. In a meilong with 4x1 magnets(cubicle lite), I found that the magnet strength was perfect for me. I still kept the medium magnets for the Valk elite, for stability


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 23, 2020)

zslane said:


> If the "core magnet" concept proves popular (with sponsored players and reviewers) then it'll end up on more reasonably priced cubes down the road. There's no need to spend $85-100 on a cube just to try out a (slightly) new idea. If you've got money to burn, then go for it, but if not, don't sweat it. If core magnets turn out to be a worthless idea then you just saved yourself a heap of cash. If they turn out to be a great idea, you'll probably see them on $9 cubes in less than a year.


what are patents

I mean, sure, the (English-speaking) cubing community as a whole doesn't really care about intellectual property rights (unless specific nameable persons are involved, as opposed to faceless corporations…?) and willfully evades import taxes on a regular basis, but maybe consider that the established cube manufacturers might prefer to stay on the right side of the law.

(Well, we'll see in a couple of months whether Moyu, Qiyi, YJ, etc. care that much.)


----------



## qwr (Sep 23, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> what are patents
> 
> I mean, sure, the (English-speaking) cubing community as a whole doesn't really care about intellectual property rights (unless specific nameable persons are involved, as opposed to faceless corporations…?) and willfully evades import taxes on a regular basis, but maybe consider that the established cube manufacturers might prefer to stay on the right side of the law.
> 
> (Well, we'll see in a couple of months whether Moyu, Qiyi, YJ, etc. care that much.)



Chinese companies don't care. They didn't care when it was V-Cube, or the Moyu dual adjustment system, or sliding magnets, and they probably won't start caring now. (you linked to a Wikipedia article on patents instead of a specific patent, if it exists.)

And idk what you mean by evading import taxes. All my cubes I've ordered from China have had customs labels. At least for US importing from China is tax-free under $800.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> (you linked to a Wikipedia article on patents instead of a specific patent, if it exists.)


I did, because I was too lazy to dig up the patent, but what the heck.



http://epub.sipo.gov.cn/tdcdesc.action?strWhere=CN111282259A



(AIUI this is the patent application rather than the patent itself, but it's probably safe to assume that either the patent has been granted or will be soon.)


qwr said:


> And idk what you mean by evading import taxes. All my cubes I've ordered from China have had customs labels. At least for US importing from China is tax-free under $800.


Idk, that's just the impression I get, with how people _openly_ talk about trying to avoid customs duty on big orders. Maybe that's more of a European thing than a US thing. (Fun fact, there are more countries with English speakers than just the U. S. of A.!)


----------



## zslane (Sep 23, 2020)

The customer won't generally be aware of whether or not a manufacturer is violating a patent, and can hardly be held accountable for that. Besides, I find it rhetorically uncompelling to defend the concept of IPR in the context of a country like China.


----------



## qwr (Sep 23, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Idk, that's just the impression I get, with how people _openly_ talk about trying to avoid customs duty on big orders. Maybe that's more of a European thing than a US thing. (Fun fact, there are more countries with English speakers than just the U. S. of A.!)



Probably a European thing. Whenever I order for Europe there's always a stupid VAT I have to pay on top of shipping. Anyway, the USA is the only English speaking country that matters.


----------



## qwr (Sep 24, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> well duh. I was asking for predictions. I understand why you must have understood it wrong.








prototype doesn't look like it's up to par with MGC 4x4


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> prototype doesn't look like it's up to par with MGC 4x4


I watched the video.
Idk why, but even though it would be better if it was good, i'm low key happy that i didn't waste money on the mgc 4x4.


----------



## qwr (Sep 24, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I watched the video.
> Idk why, but even though it would be better if it was good, i'm low key happy that i didn't waste money on the mgc 4x4.



none of the mgc line is a waste of money


----------



## zslane (Sep 24, 2020)

I have the MGC 5x5 and I like it very much. Their latest 6x6 and 7x7 have been getting very good reviews as well. Now I assume that their 4x4 is a little older (last year maybe?) but I wouldn't expect it to be a waste of money.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 24, 2020)

zslane said:


> I have the MGC 5x5 and I like it very much. Their latest 6x6 and 7x7 have been getting very good reviews as well. Now I assume that their 4x4 is a little older (last year maybe?) but I wouldn't expect it to be a waste of money.


The 5x5 and 6x6 came out first, then the 4x4 and 2x2 Elite, then the 7x7


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 27, 2020)

What is the meaning / significance of “11” in the new Gan 11 Cube? anyone know?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What is the meaning / significance of “11” in the new Gan 11 Cube? anyone know?



I know it is their 11th flagship so I think that’s it


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 27, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I know it is their 11th flagship so I think that’s it


Gotcha. That’s kinda what I figured but I haven’t followed their releases and or dint know the history enough to arrive at that conclusion myself.


----------



## qwr (Sep 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What is the meaning / significance of “11” in the new Gan 11 Cube? anyone know?



I thought it was just blatantly copying Apple's naming scheme 
but I'm sure the real reason is the 11th flagship or something


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> I thought it was just blatantly copying Apple's naming scheme
> but I'm sure the real reason is the 11th flagship or something


It is. Had a chat with GAN and found out. What's confusing was the GAN X is their 9th flagship but X is 10 in Roman numerals, so we had a good laugh about that.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 29, 2020)

The magnetic Rubik’s Cube (very literally a Rubik’s Cube) is on TheCubicle for $20.









Rubik's Speed Magnetic 3x3


The Rubik’s Speed Magnetic 3x3 is a new magnetic speedcube designed as an upgrade to the standard Rubik’s Cube. Provided through an official partnership with Rubik’s Brand Ltd., the Rubik’s Speed Magnetic 3x3 is outfitted with factory installed magnets and glossy grip-friendly ABS tiles. Please...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Sep 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The magnetic Rubik’s Cube (very literally a Rubik’s Cube) is on TheCubicle for $20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out GAN! (I couldn't resist)


----------



## Sion (Sep 29, 2020)

Well well well! a viable 57mm cube, eh? It's about time!


----------



## qwr (Sep 29, 2020)

Sion said:


> Well well well! a viable 57mm cube, eh? It's about time!



The zhanchi is still probably better. (Unless it is a GAN collab)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 29, 2020)

GAN 11 M Pro Releasing in China on September 30!!
We'll be getting a couple of versions mid-October and will make a video!

There will be 4 versions in total. Stickered, Frosted and two coated versions.




__ https://www.facebook.com/Gancube/posts/3400424813339226





Sorry dark mode users


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 29, 2020)

RS2M 
(Although they might name it differently)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sion (Sep 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> RS2M
> (Although they might name it differently)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I recall somewhere I jinxed this... There goes all of our hopes and dreams of seeing an updated rs2 3x3


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sion said:


> I recall somewhere I jinxed this... There goes all of our hopes and dreams of seeing an updated rs2 3x3



The RS2 was pretty good as well, was mine and @Mo_A2244 's first cubes. 
It seems as though MoYu's products will be competing with themselves, the RS series competing with the Meilong


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 29, 2020)

I made a video about the upcoming 11 M Pro and the (maybe)valk 6.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 29, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I made a video about the upcoming 11 M Pro and the (maybe)valk 6.


if it has the same quality as the valk5 did, its gonna be great!
(hopefully doesnt feel like the valk4)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 29, 2020)

Um... Qiyi has said it's a shadow V2 not a valk 6.
EDIT: actually they didn't necessarily confirm it, but when they teased it, it seemed like a shadow V2. I still highly doubt it is a Valk 6.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Um... Qiyi has said it's a shadow V2 not a valk 6.
> EDIT: actually they didn't necessarily confirm it, but when they teased it, it seemed like a shadow V2. I still highly doubt it is a Valk 6.



It's definitely an XMan cube so must be a shadow v2m.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Haven't heard of an XMan V or V2 but I think it's an xman cube. Going off topic but.. Any vague ideas on what the GAN 11 M Pro price will be around? It'll be interesting to see GAN competing with other flagships....

Would it be around the $50 - $60 mark or are some of the versions going to be "budget" seeing as though there is going to be 4 or 3 versions of it right?


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 29, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Haven't heard of an XMan V or V2 but I think it's an xman cube. Going off topic but.. Any vague ideas on what the GAN 11 M Pro price will be around? It'll be interesting to see GAN competing with other flagships....
> 
> Would it be around the $50 - $60 mark or are some of the versions going to be "budget" seeing as though there is going to be 4 or 3 versions of it right?


It should be about the price of around 70 dollars. First of all, since there are less magnets, it should cost less. Second it has primary plastic, so maybe higher? 3rd it has adjustable corner magnets, I don't know how they are going to pull that off, and 4th, it's GAN


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes, It is probably a Xman v2, not a Valk 6. This video was retrospecting upcoming cubes, so I'll make sure to write that its (probably) not the valk 6 in the description.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 30, 2020)

GAN 11 M Pro available at DailyPuzzles:








GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube


The GAN 11 M Pro is a combination of years of expertise in research and development and new advances in modern cubing technology to deliver one of the most advanced 3x3s of all time. Featuring a brand new innovative core magnetic positioning system gives this puzzle a more stable and precise...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au




$94-$104 AUD
$66.90-$74 USD


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 30, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> GAN 11 M Pro available at DailyPuzzles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An expected price. We'll likely see a lot of this tech travel down into their mid-range and budget cubes throughout the next year.


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 30, 2020)

If you spam the primary internals and black internals button at the same time on a phone until it lags, it will lower the price of the cube. (just a visual glitch you can’t actually buy it)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 30, 2020)

You can also pre order the Gan 11 M Pro it at sCs. It costs $ 64.95









GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is GAN cube's 2020 flagship model and has continued to be the choice of many speedcubers since its release. The great thing about the GAN 11 M Pro is that it is great for any cuber, beginner or advanced since the overall feel can be adjusted to your exact preferences as your...




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## qwr (Sep 30, 2020)

A lot of official pictures and info here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/j2jfyj
also apparently some cubes come with a new soft coating? 
the magnet rod system for corner magnets is very intriguing.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> An expected price. We'll likely see a lot of this tech travel down into their mid-range and budget cubes throughout the next year.


I would be happy if this happened, but I doubt it because of what happened about the valk elite. The center-edge magnets were very nice, and had a good bump, but no other cubes used this mech(i think)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 1, 2020)

New product from YJ it looks like, probably a new flagship MGC 3x3



__
http://instagr.am/p/CFyoLo3jxXO/


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> New product from YJ it looks like, probably a new flagship MGC 3x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repulsion? Surely you don't want magnets to repel each other in a cube? This sounds like something thecubicle would do for April fools Day...

Or it could just be a bad name decision, we've had a few of those recently.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 1, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Repulsion? Surely you don't want magnets to repel each other in a cube? This sounds like something thecubicle would do for April fools Day...
> 
> Or it could just be a bad name decision, we've had a few of those recently.



What if repulsion reduces friction between pieces so it is smoother? Still seems illogical but could be a new concept


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 1, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Repulsion? Surely you don't want magnets to repel each other in a cube?


Here's a random observation: in the Valk Elite, the magnet polarities are actually set up so that _if_ the centre-edge and corner-edge magnets were at the same radius (they're not, but imagine if they were), they would actually be repelling each other when a layer is turned 45°: there'd be an energy minimum when the layer is fully aligned and an energy maximum when the layer is maximally misaligned. In reality, the radii are too different and the magnetic repulsion is too weak to be relevant.

Still, something to think about.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 1, 2020)

MGC repulsion video from SCS


----------



## qwr (Oct 1, 2020)

more speculation: modern flagship cubes have only one spot they can't cornercut so if the repulsion magnets prevent the layer from reaching that spot then _in theory_ the cube doesn't lockup as much.

However imo the snappiness of corner cutting is more important than that one spot that is almost never an issue.



PingPongCuber said:


> What if repulsion reduces friction between pieces so it is smoother? Still seems illogical but could be a new concept


This is an interesting idea. Floating magnets like a maglev. If cubers are looking for a unique feel then that would certainly be unique. If any cube designers are reading this, please try it. @cyoubx lol


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 2, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> What if repulsion reduces friction between pieces so it is smoother? Still seems illogical but could be a new concept


Hmmm I had the same thought. And if you pair the reduced friction of magnets that repel with with the stability of corner/core magnets we might on to something, whether good or bad...

Although, judging from TheCubicle’s video this cube does look like the repulsion is more for helping you stay out of a 45 degree state, where it is more difficult to corner cut.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 6, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF_CbYRJ3NN/



Zhilong M 3x3 (Magnetic mini cube? 5.0 cm)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 6, 2020)

In June, The Cubicle and sCs made a video with a Yj Mini Yulong 3x3 M, so this may be it but with a different name, and probably cheap because it's Yj.



Spoiler: Yj Mini Yulong 3x3 M (never came out, I think)


----------



## swburk (Oct 6, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> In June, The Cubicle and sCs made a video with a Yj Mini Yulong 3x3 M, so this may be it but with a different name, and probably cheap because it's Yj.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yj Mini Yulong 3x3 M (never came out, I think)



Has this puzzle been released? I couldn't find it on the Cubicle's or SCS's website.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 6, 2020)

swburk said:


> Has this puzzle been released? I couldn't find it on the Cubicle's or SCS's website.



I think they never were released, I remember to check both websites months ago and nothing was there. I assume they did some changes, and changed the name to Zhilong 3x3 M, but I'm not sure.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 7, 2020)

Confirmed name the shadow V2 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGCGGHDF3Ij/


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 7, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Confirmed name the shadow V2
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGCGGHDF3Ij/


ooo
i guess now its gonna come lol


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 7, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Confirmed name the shadow V2
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGCGGHDF3Ij/



The difference, are the scrambles... or maybe the size or the plastic.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 7, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> The difference, are the scrambles... or maybe the size or the plastic.


one person said the shades are whats different.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 7, 2020)

You can never really tell what the actual colours are from photos (because nobody ever calibrates their cameras and monitors—even worse with YouTube videos, because nobody ever sets the colour matrix correctly).

My guess is (smooth / matte) and (magnets / no magnets).


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Confirmed name the shadow V2
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGCGGHDF3Ij/


They might do the thing GAN did with different plastic, UV, an other things.


----------



## qwr (Oct 8, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> They might do the thing GAN did with different plastic, UV, an other things.



Yep. I'd love to see a cubing company try to create old Dayan plastic everyone circlejerks about.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 8, 2020)

Can’t interpret this, looks like a YLM but maybe new cube?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGEUDlMJPS4/


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Can’t interpret this, looks like a YLM but maybe new cube?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGEUDlMJPS4/


YLM v2?


----------



## qwr (Oct 9, 2020)

It looks just like the lm mech just primary internals


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 9, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Can’t interpret this, looks like a YLM but maybe new cube?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGEUDlMJPS4/


The primary centers remind me of the Huanglong. It was a pretty decent cube, but the magnets of mine all fell out, and its kind of blocky. Hopefully, this one is better and the magnets stay in, but I'm guessing they have changed the glue they use since I haven't had any problems with the magnets on my Hays or YLM 5 and 4.


----------



## swburk (Oct 9, 2020)

Just opened up my YLM Magnetic to check, and it has the same primary internals as the cube in the picture. Looks identical really.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 9, 2020)

*GAN News*
Just had another Skype meeting with GAN and got some more great news for you:


Spoiler: GAN News



Coming on our YouTube Channel - The Cubing Critics
Clues:
Those of you with a high IQ will probably guess these clues I will give. They are very well hidden, and some of you can probably afford to spend some time leaving a comment below with your guesses:

This product has something about it that is completely irreplaceable, not sure what it is about it that makes it this way.
Hopefully two things at coming out at the same time, I have very high hopes of this upcoming cube, or should I even call it that.
i personally haven't seen this product but will very soon. Very excited. Will be the first product of it's kind in my collection.
i'll leave the rest of the clues for our next video, coming out at the end of this week!









The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m actually really excited for this line!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGGvlmAJF1z/


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah, they might be good. I have an old 57-58 mm 5x5 - a Shengshou Mini Linglong. It's trashy, but with a modern mechanism and with magnets, the size can be perfectly usable.


----------



## qwr (Oct 9, 2020)

Was this posted? 






horrendous naming scheme if true


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah I think I posted that a while back. 

You are right, that naming scheme would be dumb


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 10, 2020)

Name confirmed along with much more information:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGJv7OGpJL6/


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Name confirmed along with much more information:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGJv7OGpJL6/


Is it just me, or is 115 grams really heavy for a 2x2?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Is it just me, or is 115 grams really heavy for a 2x2?


It is. That's the weight of a 4x4.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Is it just me, or is 115 grams really heavy for a 2x2?


I think that's including the packaging and accessories


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Name confirmed along with much more information:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGJv7OGpJL6/


That name is awful, What are we supposed to call the MF3RS2 now?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 10, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That name is awful, What are we supposed to call the MF3RS2 now?


License Plate V2


----------



## qwr (Oct 11, 2020)

is it that hard to put 2x2 in the name? or do the moyu thing where -po means 2x2, -long means 3x3, -su means 4x4, -chuang means 5x5 (?)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> is it that hard to put 2x2 in the name? or do the moyu thing where -po means 2x2, -long means 3x3, -su means 4x4, -chuang means 5x5 (?)


YJ does that too (the exact same as Moyu, I think). Yupo, Yulong, Yusu, Yuchuang, Yushi, and Yusu.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That name is awful, What are we supposed to call the MF3RS2 now?


i mean we can call the 2x2 rs*2*m instead, and for 3x3 the same, rs3m


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i mean we can call the 2x2 rs*2*m instead, and for 3x3 the same, rs3m


Yes because the MF3RS2M no longer exists


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yes because the MF3RS2M no longer exists


wait i thought you meant the 2020 rs3 but ok


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait i thought you meant the 2020 rs3 but ok


???
The MF3RS2M was literally one of the most popular cubes of its time, it also proved that budget does not mean inferior.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That name is awful, What are we supposed to call the MF3RS2 now?


How about its name - MF3RS2? When it was first out and popular, that's what people called it anyway.


----------



## qwr (Oct 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> How about its name - MF3RS2? When it was first out and popular, that's what people called it anyway.



then the 4x4 should be mf4rs and 2x2 should be mf2rs


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> then the 4x4 should be mf4rs and 2x2 should be mf2rs


Why? They've changed their naming scheme. It's not confusing. One is the MF3RS2, one is the RS2M. That's like being confused by ever Moyu puzzle with GTS in its name.


----------



## qwr (Oct 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Why? They've changed their naming scheme. It's not confusing. One is the MF3RS2, one is the RS2M. That's like being confused by ever Moyu puzzle with GTS in its name.


I still don't get what it means


----------



## Sion (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah moyu lost their mind with this naming scheme. They're starting to rival GAN at this point.


----------



## qwr (Oct 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> Yeah moyu lost their mind with this naming scheme. They're starting to rival GAN at this point.



let's not forget slapping WR on everything to make it a new version


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> Yeah moyu lost their mind with this naming scheme. They're starting to rival GAN at this point.



GAN's "356" naming scheme was confusing, but I think they've moved on from that now and will use the intuitive numbering scheme, with their next flagship likely the GAN 12 etc.

Let's not rule out Qiyi, they give separate names for their stickerless cubes sometimes, like their new Qiyuan W and S.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 11, 2020)

I hope qiyi starts making 2020 versions of their older cubes; a valk power 2020 or a wuwei 2020 could be good


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Oct 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> let's not forget slapping WR on everything to make it a new version



Don't forget that "WR" means both "with ridges" and "without ridges".


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 11, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Don't forget that "WR" means both "with ridges" and "without ridges".


Who could forget the Aohun WRm that was actually with ridges? 
At this point, WR just means the same thing that GTS does with their cubes.


----------



## willi pilz (Oct 12, 2020)

yes, finally they bring back the ridges. for some reason I always get the best times on my old GTS3. I've tried a stupid amout of setups with all the other flagship cubes,(and setting a cube up perfectly takes forever) but I still get the best times with the GTS3. Is there someone else that feels the same?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 12, 2020)

willi pilz said:


> yes, finally they bring back the ridges. for some reason I always get the best times on my old GTS3. I've tried a stupid amout of setups with all the other flagship cubes,(and setting a cube up perfectly takes forever) but I still get the best times with the GTS3. Is there someone else that feels the same?


Yep! For me the GTS3 has always been a reliable cube. I've gotten so used to the ridges that it has become a natural feel, so I'm interested in how ridges would help/hinder other events...


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 12, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> I'm interested in how ridges would help/hinder other events...



We need them on gigaminx.


----------



## willfcc (Oct 12, 2020)

STICKERLESS Gigaminx…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 12, 2020)

willfcc said:


> STICKERLESS Gigaminx…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course. Ridges on a stickered gigaminx? There would be no room left for the stickers.


----------



## qwr (Oct 13, 2020)

this looks like the official channel of verypuzzle which you'll know if you're into collecting twisty puzzles. the channel is worth watching out for new releases


----------



## qwr (Oct 16, 2020)

was this posted yet? looks like new budget 4x4


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> was this posted yet? looks like a new budget 4x4


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Dailypuzzles already made a video on it. It looks like it performs pretty well but now that we have the MF4M and "RS4M" out I don't think it's worth it unless it's under 8 USD.


----------



## qwr (Oct 16, 2020)

you ever get a 3 on a rubik's brand


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Dailypuzzles already made a video on it. It looks like it performs pretty well but now that we have the MF4M and "RS4M" out I don't think it's worth it unless it's under 8 USD.


I suspect it will be, if it's better than a non-magnetic meilong then it definitely has its place.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 16, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I suspect it will be, if it's better than a non-magnetic meilong then it definitely has its place.



I remember the V1 being quite bulky and sluggish from when I was looking at reviews to get my first 4x4, it will be interesting to see how it compares to the MS. 62mm so slightly larger than what is becoming a new standard.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 16, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I remember the V1 being quite bulky and sluggish from when I was looking at reviews to get my first 4x4, it will be interesting to see how it compares to the MS. 62mm so slightly larger than what is becoming a new standard.


For its time it was an excellent budget cube, but ever since the meilong 4x4 came out nothing has beat it yet imo.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 16, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I remember the V1 being quite bulky and sluggish from when I was looking at reviews to get my first 4x4, it will be interesting to see how it compares to the MS. 62mm so slightly larger than what is becoming a new standard.


Yes, it could literally just be a QiYi MS without the magnets but it doesn't look like it, will be interesting if anyone magnetizes it and compares it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## swburk (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


>



Really excited to try these, especially the 4x4. I have a feeling they may feel too small, but I'm surprised how much the Cubicle employees liked them. Seems like they are high quality puzzles.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

swburk said:


> Really excited to try these, especially the 4x4. I have a feeling they may feel too small, but I'm surprised how much the Cubicle employees liked them. Seems like they are high quality puzzles.


I’m definitely planning on getting the 3x3 to be my OH main.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


>


They are now on TC’s website!









YJ ZhiLong Mini 3x3 M


The YJ ZhiLong Mini 3x3 M is a new magnetic mini cube by YongJun Toys. Measuring 50mm across, the ZhiLong Mini 3x3 M boasts an incredibly compact feel and a speedy turn. Also included in this nice little puzzle is abundant corner cutting in both directions. The YJ ZhiLong Mini 3x3 M currently...




www.thecubicle.com












YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M


The YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M is a new magnetic mini cube by YongJun Toys. Measuring just 56mm across (the same size as most conventional 3x3’s), the ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M has a quick and satisfyingly crunchy feel. YJ smartly balances stronger inner layer magnets with lighter outer layer magnets to...




www.thecubicle.com












YJ ZhiLong Mini 5x5 M


The YJ ZhiChuang M 5x5 is a new magnetic mini cube by YongJun Toys. Measuring just 58mm across, the ZhiChuang M has a quick, premium, and bubbly feel. YJ’s choice of stronger inner layer magnets and lighter outer layer magnets gives the ZhiChuang M a good balance between stability and turning...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> you ever get a 3 on a rubik's brand


well you can get a 3 with a rubiks brand cube if you put 2 gallons of lube in it and somehow still control it


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m definitely planning on getting the 3x3 to be my OH main.


I feel like 50mm cubes are a little too small, I prefer 54 or 55. I have the mini Meilong, and i couldn't do pinky turns.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I feel like 50mm cubes are a little too small, I prefer 54 or 55. I have the mini Meilong, and i couldn't do pinky turns.


I magnetized the mini Meilong myself (it was the first cube I had ever magnetized, so I messed it up really bad), and it is the perfect size, the turning just sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I magnetized the mini Meilong myself (it was the first cube I had ever magnetized, so I messed it up really bad), and it is the perfect size, the turning just sucks.


Lol, I lubed mine with only compound 10 and after a month of not turning it, it turned so bad, slow but not smooth and had no substance to turn.


----------



## qwr (Oct 23, 2020)

New from MoYu: Puppet Cubes






really cool idea. Reminds me of bandaged cubes and Meffert's Pocket Cube


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 26, 2020)

The new cube season is upon us. The busiest time of the year.
Tonnes of new cubes coming out.

GAN Budget Smartcube
The cube will have a non-rechargeable battery charged from the factory and is expected to last around 1 Year (Coming out in December with Timer)

Qiyi
Qiyi Qifan S2 (New budget 6x6)

And lots more to come over the next few months, looking forward to it.


Spoiler: Shameless Plug



I warned you.
Here's a nice summary of what is coming out / recently released.








Official Poll From GAN:
If you guys would like to see a stickered GAN 11 M Pro to come out, feel free to drop a like on our most recent video (Cubing Roundup Episode 2)


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> GAN Budget Smartcube
> The cube will have a non-rechargeable battery charged from the factory and is expected to last around 1 Year (Coming out in December with Timer)



Absolutely none of that even comes close to suggesting that it's something I should be interested in, even if I liked Gan.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Absolutely none of that even comes close to suggesting that it's something I should be interested in, even if I liked Gan.



I have to say, disposable electronics is extraordinarily wasteful. 
It reminds me of the meme where the new iPhone has no ports at all and after its battery runs out you go to the Apple store to exchange for a new recharged one for a low price of only $60. Well in the next iPhone they might be using wireless charging only so the no ports thing might not be so far off...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> I have to say, disposable electronics is extraordinarily wasteful.
> It reminds me of the meme where the new iPhone has no ports at all and after its battery runs out you go to the Apple store to exchange for a new recharged one for a low price of only $60. Well in the next iPhone they might be using wireless charging only so the no ports thing might not be so far off...



After the battery dies the cube will likely still be a very strong speedcube, so not completely disposable.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> After the battery dies the cube will likely still be a very strong speedcube, so not completely disposable.



A very heavy one though.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> A very heavy one though.


The I v2, according to TheCubicle, is 76g, which is lighter than a few 3x3s, including the RS3M 2020. Not sure if that's correct but if it is then I don't think weight would be a problem.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The I v2, according to TheCubicle, is 76g, which is lighter than a few 3x3s, including the RS3M 2020. Not sure if that's correct but if it is then I don't think weight would be a problem.


that's super impressive designing then.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> that's super impressive designing then.


And, I don't know if Zain highlighted this very much, the cube is BUDGET and will be available to most of the cubing audience that wouldn't be able to buy such GAN 11 M Pro's or GAN XS's so that is really good! We will just have to wait for the price now..


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> And, I don't know if Zain highlighted this very much, the cube is BUDGET and will be available to most of the cubing audience that wouldn't be able to buy such GAN 11 M Pro's or GAN XS's so that is really good! We will just have to wait for the price now..



GAN already has a "budget" line with the GAN 356 R and Monster Go cubes. If a cyber wants a budget cube, a smartcube is not the way to go.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 2, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHFiAuLJ9Gr/
Check it out!! GAN i carry?? Coming Soon. This is the budget GAN smart cube we were blabbing on about in our last video. Joann was kind enough to send us the image and was happy for us to share it..... What do YOU think about it?

Huge thanks and lets get the hype going.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> GAN already has a "budget" line with the GAN 356 R and Monster Go cubes. If a cyber wants a budget cube, a smartcube is not the way to go.


Gans budget cubes suck though. For starters a “Budget“ cube is something like a Little Magic or a Yulong to me. For 15 dollars you pay for a 356 R you could buy a magnetic cube like the Qiyi Ms, Thunderclap v3, Dayan Guhong v3, RS3M 2020, and the list goes on. Ive tried all of these cubes and IMO they are all better than the 356 R. Maybe a budget smart cube would be cool, but no one is buying a smart cube as their main.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Gans budget cubes suck though. For starters a “Budget“ cube is something like a Little Magic or a Yulong to me. For 15 dollars you pay for a 356 R you could buy a magnetic cube like the Qiyi Ms, Thunderclap v3, Dayan Guhong v3, RS3M 2020, and the list goes on. Ive tried all of these cubes and IMO they are all better than the 356 R. Maybe a budget smart cube would be cool, but no one is buying a smart cube as their main.



To be fair, I agree with you on the budget side. The cubes used to be flagship products stripped of the essentials (such as magnets). I'm hoping this changes with their new iteration of budget cubes which will likely launch in the year 2021 based of the GAN 11. Their smartcubes on the other hand I wouldn't say the same thing for. The i Play being the i without the gyroscope which is something people can live without, and this new smartcube being similar to a high-end smartcube but with the new battery as we explained, so overall not as big of sacrifices made compared to their mainstream 3x3 releases.

The thing about GAN smartcubes in particular (not sure about other smartcubes) is that they are actually lighter compared to some actual 3x3's and perform at or beyond the level of some regular 3x3's which don't have all these electronics in. Depends on personal preference. I personally would main a smartcube to get the best of both and help me track my progress, and when GAN do send us the early prototype timer and smartcube I will likely main that just to check my progress, but it is down to personal preference.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Gans budget cubes suck though. For starters a “Budget“ cube is something like a Little Magic or a Yulong to me. For 15 dollars you pay for a 356 R you could buy a magnetic cube like the Qiyi Ms, Thunderclap v3, Dayan Guhong v3, RS3M 2020, and the list goes on. Ive tried all of these cubes and IMO they are all better than the 356 R. Maybe a budget smart cube would be cool, but no one is buying a smart cube as their main.


In response to your discussion, GAN's "budget" cubes are budget in comparison to their flagships. As goes with QiYi and MoYu as they don't usually produce cubes at a price point similar to GAN, hence the reason their budget cubes are "budget." Then again, GAN have only produced one budget cube so it may not be fair to close the door on them for that. I would agree, the GAN 356 RS wasn't their best however, it may have appealed to some of the cubing community.

I would suppose the budget smartcube is to appeal to many who can't buy an actual smartcube. Even I, if i were to buy my cubes, would chose the cheaper option over the main flagship smartcube and I would save that extra couple of pounds even if I were to sacrifice some battery life or usability as 1 year is still a large amount of time.

I understand where you're getting at, however, GAN do have a chance to appeal to many cubers and may (or may not) successfully win this smartcube war that is currently going on with the GoCube and Rubik's Connected.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 3, 2020)

Has the YJ MGC Square 1 been mentioned here before?

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHHj4pmpaI6/

Also got another image on the GAN Timer if anyone is interested:


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 3, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Has the YJ MGC Square 1 been mentioned here before?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHHj4pmpaI6/
> ...


Is the GAN timer a real thing or is it just a joke?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 3, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Is the GAN timer a real thing or is it just a joke?


It's all real. We won't give false information. Coming in December.

We have a Skype call with the GAN team every few weeks and we get some juicy news.


----------



## zslane (Nov 3, 2020)

Does the MGC Square-1 have magnets?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> Does the MGC Square-1 have magnets?


Probably, there are no non-magnetic mgc puzzles yet.


----------



## swburk (Nov 3, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Probably, there are no non-magnetic mgc puzzles yet.



Maybe MGC stands for "Magnetic Good Cube"


----------



## zslane (Nov 3, 2020)

Doesn't the Stackmat enjoy, like, 99% market share of cube timers? Is GAN really likely to snatch away much of that market share? Are there any glaring deficiencies in the Stackmat product that just scream out for a competitor to come along and address?


----------



## swburk (Nov 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> Doesn't the Stackmat enjoy, like, 99% market share of cube timers? Is GAN really likely to snatch away much of that market share? Are there any glaring deficiencies in the Stackmat product that just scream out for a competitor to come along and address?



From what I've heard (on the internet so take with a grain of salt) there will be some "smart" features that integrate with GAN's app and/or the GAN smart cubes, so I'm guessing that's how they'll differentiate it.

I'm hoping it will be able to connect to my computer via Bluetooth and work with csTimer. No matter what cable I try, my Stackmat still throws weird 0.5 second times into csTimer every once in awhile.


----------



## Spacey10 (Nov 3, 2020)

swburk said:


> From what I've heard (on the internet so take with a grain of salt) there will be some "smart" features that integrate with GAN's app and/or the GAN smart cubes, so I'm guessing that's how they'll differentiate it.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be able to connect to my computer via Bluetooth and work with csTimer. No matter what cable I try, my Stackmat still throws weird 0.5 second times into csTimer every once in awhile.


If anything, I would prefer a stackmat timer.
From what we have already seen, GAN's hardware isn't bad, but the software is absolutely garbage.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 3, 2020)

swburk said:


> From what I've heard (on the internet so take with a grain of salt) there will be some "smart" features that integrate with GAN's app and/or the GAN smart cubes, so I'm guessing that's how they'll differentiate it.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be able to connect to my computer via Bluetooth and work with csTimer. No matter what cable I try, my Stackmat still throws weird 0.5 second times into csTimer every once in awhile.


That is correct. It will be designed to use on it's own or with the cubestation app. Not sure about cstimer though.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 3, 2020)

I use stackmat and typing into cstimer, so it was never an issue. However, I think Gan will implement a new feature or something like they do with their cubes.

Edit: Nvm, the cubing critic covered it.


----------



## qwr (Nov 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> Doesn't the Stackmat enjoy, like, 99% market share of cube timers? Is GAN really likely to snatch away much of that market share? Are there any glaring deficiencies in the Stackmat product that just scream out for a competitor to come along and address?



yes: they're expensive. Like $30 for the stackmat and $100 for the display timer. there is no reason why a good timer can't be like $10. unfortunately no cubing company is apparently capable of making a reliable timer or lobbying the WCA to allow them. well the qiyi timer was promising.



swburk said:


> Maybe MGC stands for "Magnetic Good Cube"



I saw a big brain youtube comment saying it might be the words "MAGIC" without vowels (rubik's cubes in chinese are called mofang, literally "magic cube")


----------



## Tabe (Nov 4, 2020)

zslane said:


> Doesn't the Stackmat enjoy, like, 99% market share of cube timers? Is GAN really likely to snatch away much of that market share? Are there any glaring deficiencies in the Stackmat product that just scream out for a competitor to come along and address?


Bluetooth.

Gan will have Bluetooth so no more hassling with cords and splitters to get the timer to work with your computer.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 4, 2020)

qwr said:


> yes: they're expensive. Like $30 for the stackmat and $100 for the display timer. there is no reason why a good timer can't be like $10. unfortunately no cubing company is apparently capable of making a reliable timer or lobbying the WCA to allow them. well the qiyi timer was promising.


i use the qiyi timer daily, and i can say the only disadvantage is that it eats up batteries


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 4, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i use the qiyi timer daily, and i can say the only disadvantage is that it eats up batteries


Where did you get it?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Where did you get it?



kewbzuk


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i use the qiyi timer daily, and i can say the only disadvantage is that it eats up batteries


And it can survive a lot of abuse...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 4, 2020)

Regarding Timers, the YJ full-size timer (Not the weird pocket one) is the clear winner in my eyes. The reset and power buttons are on the side, not the front, so it makes accidental resets nearly impossible.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Regarding Timers, the YJ full-size timer (Not the weird pocket one) is the clear winner in my eyes. The reset and power buttons are on the side, not the front, so it makes accidental resets nearly impossible.


Accidental resets never happened on my solves, so it was never really a problem for me, idk about others.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 5, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Accidental resets never happened on my solves, so it was never really a problem for me, idk about others.






There is clearly a problem with timer resets, even among the top speedcubers.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Regarding Timers, the YJ full-size timer (Not the weird pocket one) is the clear winner in my eyes. The reset and power buttons are on the side, not the front, so it makes accidental resets nearly impossible.


Can it connect to CSTimer? If so, what cord does it use?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Can it connect to CSTimer? If so, what cord does it use?


It uses a 3.5mm to 2.5 mm AUX cable. To connect cstimer or any other computer web app with the stackmat.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 5, 2020)

New YuXin cube

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHNGAWUJBQV/

People are saying it is a new 13x13, which Yuxin didn't do a very good job of covering on the box
Here's the image if the Instagram post doesn't work:


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 5, 2020)

Nice


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

I like how it’s says Yuxin “toys” make you clever. Non cubers are going to buy this to be clever.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 5, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I like how it’s says Yuxin “toys” make you clever. Non cubers are going to buy this to be clever.


"Look, I spent 100 dollars on a 13x13 that I can't solve! I"m a genius!"


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Regarding Timers, the YJ full-size timer (Not the weird pocket one) is the clear winner in my eyes. The reset and power buttons are on the side, not the front, so it makes accidental resets nearly impossible.


Well it seems like it isn't being made anymore. I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Well it seems like it isn't being made anymore. I can't find it anywhere



I'm pretty sure you can find it at KewbzUK.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2020)

I guess that there are now a 3x3x13 and 3x3x15 on TheCubicle’s website!









WitEden 3x3x13 I


The WitEden Full Function 3x3x13 is a high-order cuboid. Each of the 13 rows move independently, and it also shapeshifts! Give it a try if you think you have what it takes!




www.thecubicle.com












WitEden 3x3x15 I


The WitEden Full Function 3x3x15 is a high-order cuboid that can shape-shift, bandage, and generally confuse you. Give it a shot and see how you do!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Well it seems like it isn't being made anymore. I can't find it anywhere


https://www.ziicube.com/Brand/YongJun-Toys/YJ-Timer 
It is on ziicube


----------



## Tabe (Nov 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> New YuXin cube
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHNGAWUJBQV/
> ...



Hopefully it's as good as their Huanglong 11x11. Even better would be if it's flat-faced instead of pillowed.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 5, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Hopefully it's as good as their Huanglong 11x11. Even better would be if it's flat-faced instead of pillowed.


IDK, I like the look of pillowed on big cubes.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 5, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> IDK, I like the look of pillowed on big cubes.


Yeah, but we already have multiple pillowed 13x13s.

And, also, flat-faced is better.


----------



## qwr (Nov 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I guess that there are now a 3x3x13 and 3x3x15 on TheCubicle’s website!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok usually I don't care but these just look worse in stickerless imo


----------



## ap_ (Nov 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Hopefully it's as good as their Huanglong 11x11. Even better would be if it's flat-faced instead of pillowed.


I hope it won't be like the Yuxin Huanglong 11x11. The problem I had with that cube was that it was way too large for comfort. Plus, it was very unstable, but if you tighten it, it becomes slow. I hope Yuxin learned from their mistakes, but I have my doubts


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 6, 2020)

ap_ said:


> I hope it won't be like the Yuxin Huanglong 11x11. The problem I had with that cube was that it was way too large for comfort. Plus, it was very unstable, but if you tighten it, it becomes slow. I hope Yuxin learned from their mistakes, but I have my doubts


I feel that for big puzzles, which I take my time on, I don't need it to fit in my hand. I prefer a larger size(ex: little magic 9x9 compared to the meilong), since it looks like a more challenging puzzle, and feels nicer to turn.


----------



## ap_ (Nov 6, 2020)

I went to find more info on the Yuxin 13x13 and I found it on Yuxin's Weibo. It's smaller than the Yuxin Huanglong 11x11!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 7, 2020)

Well they aren’t pillowed, here they are:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHPk0ZQJZJ-/


----------



## Tabe (Nov 7, 2020)

Dang, that's a mistake, IMHO. Turning quality suffers on those really small big cubes. They should have stuck with the sizing they used in the past.


----------



## ap_ (Nov 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Turning quality suffers on those really small big cubes.


Have you ever tried a Meilong big cube (10x10+)?


----------



## Tabe (Nov 7, 2020)

ap_ said:


> Have you ever tried a Meilong big cube (10x10+)?


Yep. Turning is better on those than on their 8x8 and 9x9 but not as good as it would be if the cubes were bigger.


----------



## ap_ (Nov 7, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yep. Turning is better on those than on their 8x8 and 9x9 but not as good as it would be if the cubes were bigger.


Perhaps the Huanglongs are only good for collection. Yuxin Huanglong 11x11 is a pretty smooth and fast cube, but it suffers stability issues, and because of its large size, it's hard to maneuver. In the speedsolving world, people only use the Meilong 11x11, but I can definitely see how the Huanglong could have higher collectability.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 8, 2020)

The Huanglong can't be magnetized. That's its main problem besides its size. Mine is plenty stable even without tightening.


----------



## qwr (Nov 11, 2020)

wtf is this???








3x3 Speed Cubes







speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> wtf is this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But does it have good cornercutting...
SpeedCubeShop have sold some odd items in the past.


----------



## qwr (Nov 11, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> But does it have good cornercutting...
> SpeedCubeShop have sold some odd items in the past.



well the diamonds have many corners and given that it's diamond it does cut pretty well... 

honestly when I first saw the picture I thought it was some cheap etsy project where someone glued on plastic gems. but apparently they're real...


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> wtf is this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I think happened is they worked with someone on Amazon who is selling this puzzle (she also does other crystallized products), and basically posted it on their website. So maybe, I'm not sure, but maybe SCS takes a percent of the profit for each sale.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> wtf is this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speedcube but the stickers are swarovski crystals (idk what kinds of crystals those are lol)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> wtf is this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daddy's money


----------



## qwr (Nov 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Daddy's money


If I had that kind of money I would just buy the 17x17 or 19x19. Probably looks better on a shelf.


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Nov 12, 2020)

qwr said:


> wtf is this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs that one for $600 when you can buy a diamond 3x3 for $4?


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 12, 2020)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Who needs that one for $600 when you can buy a diamond 3x3 for $4?


fake diamonds nice try lol


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 12, 2020)

qwr said:


> If I had that kind of money I would just buy the 17x17 or 19x19. Probably looks better on a shelf.


garunteed if your shelf doesnt fall due to the size and weight of the 17x17 or 19x19.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> garunteed if your shelf doesnt fall due to the size and weight of the 17x17 or 19x19.


Any shelf that fails due to a 17x17 or 19x19 was probably going to fail anyway.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 13, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Any shelf that fails due to a 17x17 or 19x19 was probably going to fail anyway.


Yeah, no kidding. The 17x17 is heavy but it's not THAT heavy.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

Aren’t these just bandaged 4x4s?









MoYu Puppet Cube II


The MoYu Puppet Cube II looks like a 2x2 from some angles, but keep looking and you'll find a surprise! This cube has extra pieces that allow it to move in crazy and unexpected ways. Watch out! Just a few moves in and you might be completely lost.




www.thecubicle.com













MoYu Puppet Cube I


The MoYu Puppet Cube I looks just like a 2x2 from some angles, but look closer and you will see that it is much more complicated than that. This puzzle has an offset core, and more internal pieces than you might think!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 13, 2020)

Not really. From what I see you can turn it like a 2x2, but it also has some internal pieces which can rotate inside. I ordered the II, so I can give you a better description once I get it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Not really. From what I see you can turn it like a 2x2, but it also has some internal pieces which can rotate inside. I ordered the II, so I can give you a better description once I get it.


Ok. It just looks like it is a 2x2 with a few 4x4 centers.


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok. It just looks like it is a 2x2 with a few 4x4 centers.


Kinda yeah, plus the bandaging. It looks really cool.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2020)

The new Yuxin product looks very good.


----------



## resipol (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok. It just looks like it is a 2x2 with a few 4x4 centers.


Both wrong, I think. They are 3x3s with some corners extended, which also introduces bandaging. Similar concept to the Meffert's Pocket Cube. There are pics on ziicube that show the internals. Based on recent discussion on r/cubers they are apparently extremely hard.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 13, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Any shelf that fails due to a 17x17 or 19x19 was probably going to fail anyway.





Tabe said:


> Yeah, no kidding. The 17x17 is heavy but it's not THAT heavy.


R.I.P shelf.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 14, 2020)

resipol said:


> Both wrong, I think. They are 3x3s with some corners extended, which also introduces bandaging. Similar concept to the Meffert's Pocket Cube. There are pics on ziicube that show the internals. Based on recent discussion on r/cubers they are apparently extremely hard.






They are just 3x3's with offset cores and hidden peices


----------



## ap_ (Nov 15, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> The new Yuxin product looks very good.


Do you know anything more about it?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2020)

ap_ said:


> Do you know anything more about it?


I do not have any additional information.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 15, 2020)

The puppet cubes look pretty cool.


Also guys you know in of Cubeologists' vids, he talked about a guy making a 4x4 which all the pieces were the same size. Some of the pieces popped out to for to account the pieces being the same size. It was a prototype so it was just white, but he was going to sticker it.

the vid i cant find it sorry

i was wondering if maybe some cube brand can mass produce it, it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 16, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> The puppet cubes look pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Also guys you know in of Cubeologists' vids, he talked about a guy making a 4x4 which all the pieces were the same size. Some of the pieces popped out to for to account the pieces being the same size. It was a prototype so it was just white, but he was going to sticker it.
> ...


Technically wouldn't that just be a 5x5?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 17, 2020)

I didn’t know about this. Anyone know anything about it?








X-Man Shadow 6x6 V2 M


The X-Man Shadow V2 M is a stable, compact 6x6 that offers fantastic performance. At only 160g and 64mm across it offers a more manageable solving experience than its predecessor, and most of its competitors. If you're looking for a reliable, top of the line 6x6, look no further.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 17, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I didn’t know about this. Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this has been talked about for a long time. I can’t wait to see how it compares


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yes, this has been talked about for a long time. I can’t wait to see how it compares


From the reviews I have seen( SCS, SCR, Jperm) it is better than the v1 but worse than the MGC


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> From the reviews I have seen( SCS, SCR, Jperm) it is better than the v1 but worse than the MGC


On the contrary, the cubicle said it was amazing and better than the MGC. Same with Tymon and others.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> On the contrary, the cubicle said it was amazing and better than the MGC. Same with Tymon and others.


I watched the cubicle's and that surprised me . I don't trust tymon's opinion so much since he used the original shadow over the mgc, though.Who are "the others".


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I watched the cubicle's and that surprised me . I don't trust tymon's opinion so much since he used the original shadow over the mgc, though.Who are "the others".


i said the others because I ran out of examples. BUt I mean that the cubicle's batch of shadow v2s were faster and seemed better than scs's batch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i said the others because I ran out of examples. BUt I mean that the cubicle's batch of shadow v2s were faster and seemed better than scs's batch


maybe, like how SCS loved the rs4m but everyone else thought it sucked.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> maybe, like how SCS loved the rs4m but everyone else thought it sucked.


exactly, just like how old tengyuns came lubed differently.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> From the reviews I have seen( SCS, SCR, Jperm) it is better than the v1 but worse than the MGC


yas mgc is king


----------



## swburk (Nov 17, 2020)

Really excited for the GuHong V4! Looks like it should be a nice, light, normal-sized 3x3 release. Hoping Dayan finally got the sticker shades right (for me) on this one.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHsp73IHGeu/


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 17, 2020)

swburk said:


> Really excited for the GuHong V4! Looks like it should be a nice, light, normal-sized 3x3 release. Hoping Dayan finally got the sticker shades right (for me) on this one.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHsp73IHGeu/



Wow! As a huge fan of all Dayan cubes I will definitely be getting this. The centers look similar to the tengyun v2s also.

For those who can’t see the Instagram post it is expected to release 11/24


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

swburk said:


> Really excited for the GuHong V4! Looks like it should be a nice, light, normal-sized 3x3 release. Hoping Dayan finally got the sticker shades right (for me) on this one.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHsp73IHGeu/


I have the v3 and it is ok but, I really think it has popping issues that most companies left behind in like 2014


----------



## RiSha (Nov 17, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Wow! As a huge fan of all Dayan cubes I will definitely be getting this. The centers look similar to the tengyun v2s also.
> 
> For those who can’t see the Instagram post it is expected to release 11/24


THATS 1 DAY BEFORE MY BDAY


----------



## swburk (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have the v3 and it is ok but, I really think it has popping issues that most companies left behind in like 2014



I have the V2 and the V3 as well. I do have popping issues on the V2, but have never popped on the V3. Could be that I have my tensions tighter than you though. It isn't that great of a cube, but given that the V4 is supposed to be a 56mm cube rather than 54mm and both of the Tengyuns were so good, I have high hopes for this new cube.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 17, 2020)

swburk said:


> Really excited for the GuHong V4! Looks like it should be a nice, light, normal-sized 3x3 release. Hoping Dayan finally got the sticker shades right (for me) on this one.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHsp73IHGeu/


Comparing it to my Guhong V3, the edges and centers are identical but the corners have a lip on the v4 and not the v3. The Guhong v3 isn't bad by any means, but it's not world-class.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 18, 2020)

I didn't like the guhong v3 because the magnets were long and narrow, giving it an unpleasant clicky feel instead of the regular bump. this has 3.5x1.3s so it will probably be a similar problem( for me)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I didn't like the guhong v3 because the magnets were long and narrow, giving it an unpleasant clicky feel instead of the regular bump. this has 3.5x1.3s so it will probably be a similar problem( for me)


I actually liked the clicky magnets, though I do prefer extremely tactile puzzles like the Valk and Valk Elite, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 18, 2020)

I main the valk, for some reason the guhong v3 magnets just bothered me


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I main the valk, for some reason the guhong v3 magnets just bothered me


I get what you mean. Sometimes it feels like the cube gets whiplash after you finish a turn or cornercut. It's hard to explain but it can be offputting sometimes.


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm excited but seriously who at Dayan decided to revive the Guhong name? The v2 was just the original with torpedoes. But the v3 came out 8 years later. There is no reason to be using the name of a product most famous in 2011-2012.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> I'm excited but seriously who at Dayan decided to revive the Guhong name? The v2 was just the original with torpedoes. But the v3 came out 8 years later. There is no reason to be using the name of a product most famous in 2011-2012.


I'd believe the opposite, actually. The name "GuHong" is one that many cubers, especially OG cubers, are going to recognize. Names are pretty powerful. The GuHong was popular, so why make a new name that people have to relearn in a sense?
Idk, that's what I think lol.


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> I'd believe the opposite, actually. The name "GuHong" is one that many cubers, especially OG cubers, are going to recognize. Names are pretty powerful. The GuHong was popular, so why make a new name that people have to relearn in a sense?
> Idk, that's what I think lol.


It has good name recognition but it is strongly associated with a specific time period of cubing hardware. Like if Intel decided to release a new Core Duo or AMD released a new FX processor. It just sounds nostalgic but outdated.


----------



## swburk (Nov 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> I'm excited but seriously who at Dayan decided to revive the Guhong name? The v2 was just the original with torpedoes. But the v3 came out 8 years later. There is no reason to be using the name of a product most famous in 2011-2012.



It was a strange decision, but it got me to buy the cube lol.


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2020)

swburk said:


> It was a strange decision, but it got me to buy the cube lol.


I shouldn't underestimate Dayan nostalgia. It hits me hard too.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 18, 2020)

New speed cube shop cubes.

From the pic,
- Cubing Encoded WRM2020
- J perm Gan 11 M Pro
- TCKewbs Tengyun V2 M
- SCR Moyu cube (GTS3M, WRM?)
- Cube Solve Hero MS or other QiYi Cube


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 18, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> New speed cube shop cubes.
> 
> From the pic,
> - Cubing Encoded WRM2020
> ...


The MoYu cube for SCR is the RS3M 2020. Has Cubeorithms quit or have they just forgot about him.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 18, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The MoYu cube for SCR is the RS3M 2020. Has Cubeorithms quit or have they just forgot about him.


maybe cuborithms just still uses the thunderclap v3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The MoYu cube for SCR is the RS3M 2020. Has Cubeorithms quit or have they just forgot about him.


Cubeorithms hasn’t done much on YouTube lately, so maybe he’s quitting, like CrazyBadCuber and MMAP.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> maybe cuborithms just still uses the thunderclap v3





BenChristman1 said:


> Cubeorithms hasn’t done much on YouTube lately, so maybe he’s quitting, like CrazyBadCuber and MMAP.


It's hard to say. sucks to see all these youcubers stop uploading.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 18, 2020)

Ya even i think so he is quitting but he did post a vid 1 moth ago


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 18, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Ya even i think so he is quitting but he did post a vid 1 moth ago


He is probably taking a break, or HAS taken a break as the 1 month ago video was his "getting back to prime time - practise session" which was him doing some solves in order to get back to his previous average. He probably took a break to make his game and such (that he mentioned a couple of months back I think.)


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 19, 2020)

Ohhh


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Cubeorithms hasn’t done much on YouTube lately, so maybe he’s quitting, like CrazyBadCuber and MMAP.


Well, im sure no one is that pressed that MMAP is no longer uploading on his cubing channel, HOWEVER, he is doing storm chasing now so that's cool I guess. But CBC is one im sure that everyone misses. I love his style and it's awesome to watch him, hopefully, he comes back sometime.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, im sure no one is that pressed that MMAP is no longer uploading on his cubing channel, HOWEVER, he is doing storm chasing now so that's cool I guess. But CBC is one im sure that everyone misses. I love his style and it's awesome to watch him, hopefully, he comes back sometime.


I think @Tabe talked to him and he said he’s not coming back.  (unless I’m remembering wrong)


----------



## Tabe (Nov 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think @Tabe talked to him and he said he’s not coming back.  (unless I’m remembering wrong)


Pretty much.


----------



## qwr (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm subscribed to picubeshop apparently 






this video is in chinese but it shows the internal mechanism and how the weight was brought down


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> this video is in chinese but it shows the internal mechanism and how the weight was brought down


Translation of the description:


Spoiler: translation



The packaging has been updated from the old plain paper box to the new slide-out one, which makes it feel more premium.

The colours are completely identical to the v1: standard Mofangge half-bright shades as you would see on their flagship releases. With a matte(?) surface finish, the aesthetics are preserved while also providing better grip.

The width is 0.5 mm smaller than the v1. While this is a small difference, holding the cube in one's hands, the improved handling provided by the 0.5 mm reduction can be clearly felt.

As the walls of the pieces are thinner and many holes have been introduced, this cube is 31 g lighter than the v1, coming in at 159 g. This makes it the lightest among all 6×6 speedcubes as of yet, greatly reducing strain on one's hands during long sessions.

The Shadow v2 also fixes two pain points of the v1: the weak magnets and the excessive spring force. The stronger magnets provide increased stability and the reduced springiness also significantly reduces the resistance to each turn.

Besides that, the Shadow v2 also features two other improvements. One is the larger Florian holes. The other is the increased number of anti-stick tracks.

Despite that, the OOTB feel of the Shadow v2 is nothing remarkable. The inner layers are overly sticky, and combined with the stronger magnets, it takes much force to initiate turns. Breaking it in is a truly gruelling experience.

After one hundred solves, the resistance is much reduced, and the feeling is like a 6×6 version of the Valk 5. Clean and smooth, and the way the pieces contact each other feels very Mofangge.

I am among the first to have received the Shadow v2 and I've done 600 solves on it, so I'm pretty sure this is near the limit of what the Shadow v2 can reach. Despite its many improvements (over the v1), I don't get any better results on it compared to the other predominant 6×6s.

That said, the Shadow v2 is still a competitive product, with its small size, light weight, and high stability. I look forward to seeing how others will perform with the Shadow v2!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 19, 2020)

Din


PingPongCuber said:


> New speed cube shop cubes.
> 
> From the pic,
> - Cubing Encoded WRM2020
> ...


Didn't CE use his WRM 2020 with his Feet? ironic that they made that cube for him. 
The WRM 2020 is awesome though, but I won't get any of the creator cubes. i prefer setting them up myself.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 19, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Translation of the description:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: translation
> ...


Are you sure it says matte? from what I have seen the cube looks to be just as glossy as any other X-man or Valk product.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Are you sure it says matte? from what I have seen the cube looks to be just as glossy as any other X-man or Valk product.


No and that's why there's a question mark there.

Whatever it is, it's definitely not purely glossy. Google TL says "semi-matte", DeepL gives "semi-gloss"/"semi-matte"/etc. as options, Baidu Fanyi produces the laughably literal "half fog surface".


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 20, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> No and that's why there's a question mark there.
> 
> Whatever it is, it's definitely not purely glossy. Google TL says "semi-matte", DeepL gives "semi-gloss"/"semi-matte"/etc. as options, Baidu Fanyi produces the laughably literal "half fog surface".


Ah, Yes, love me a nice half fog surface coating.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 22, 2020)

WitEden 3x3x17 magic cube - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube


Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.



www.ziicube.com





WitEden will never tire. 3x3x17


----------



## qwr (Nov 22, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> WitEden 3x3x17 magic cube - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube
> 
> 
> Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.
> ...


Looks like a fruit desert


Anyone mention this yet


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/jxmk68


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> Looks like a fruit desert
> 
> 
> Anyone mention this yet
> ...



Yeah, a very long time ago [mention]Olivertam [/mention] told us of the skewb, pyra, and squan from Gan


----------



## zslane (Nov 22, 2020)

After GAN releases their skewb and squan, I'd really like to see them update their 4x4 and release a 5x5. They spend so much time and resources on their 3x3 that it's taking them forever to fully cover all the WCA events.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> They will probably release a square-1, to complete their side events collection.





zslane said:


> After GAN releases their skewb and *squan*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> They will probably release a square-1, to complete their side events collection.



Yes we have confirmed the squan many times. 

Their side event collection will not be complete without a clock though


----------



## zslane (Nov 22, 2020)

If only the clock was a twisty puzzle that fit in with the style and nature of all the other WCA events. But the truth is, It's a puzzle that simply doesn't belong, and I'd much rather see it replaced by the FTO in competition. If GAN came out with an FTO, that might help grow its popularity enough to see it become a WCA side event and ultimately replace the clock. I know it's not very likely, but a guy can dream...


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 22, 2020)

zslane said:


> If only the clock was a twisty puzzle that fit in with the style and nature of all the other WCA events. But the truth is, It's a puzzle that simply doesn't belong, and I'd much rather see it replaced by the FTO in competition. If GAN came out with an FTO, that might help grow its popularity enough to see it become a WCA side event and ultimately replace the clock. I know it's not very likely, but a guy can dream...


What about if FTO gets added and nothing gets removed?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> What about if FTO gets added and nothing gets removed?


I think that the only complication with having more than 18 events is fitting them all into 4 days in a championship. The WCA would have to come up with a smart way to be able to hold all events at every major competition. Otherwise, I think adding new events is a great thing for the WCA, so that newer competitors are more likely to find an event that they like, which will keep people from quitting cubing.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

just get rid of 6x6 and 7x7 lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> just get rid of 6x6 and 7x7 lol


I assume you’re joking, but that’s a bad idea.


----------



## ap_ (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> just get rid of 6x6 and 7x7 lol


Please don't get rid of my favorite WCA events. I personally think that the WCA shouldn't add or remove any events because it's great the way it is now.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I assume you’re joking, but that’s a bad idea.



for the sake of devil's advocate , why


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> for the sake of devil's advocate , why


Because there are a lot of people who like those events, and I feel like it’s not right to strip people of their records.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Because there are a lot of people who like those events, and I feel like it’s not right to strip people of their records.



no records are being stripped. the records still exist, like for feet and magic.
the same people who are good at 5x5 are good at 6x6 and 7x7. it's just a longer more repetitive version of 5x5.

I think there was debate whether to even add 6x6 and 7x7 because they took a lot of time.





World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> no records are being stripped. the records still exist, like for feet and magic.
> the same people who are good at 5x5 are good at 6x6 and 7x7. it's just a more repetitive version of 5x5.


Everybody knows DRL should hold the Feet WRs, and it also eliminates the opportunity for new up-and-coming cubers to break records. Big blinds and FMC take longer than 6 and 7, so should we get rid of those? The thing is that there are people who practice and enjoy those events, so the WCA shouldn’t just ignore the fact that people have put in hours and hours and hours of practice into those events.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

FMC you can have a lot of people doing at once? aa long as no one is on their phone. big bld has increased difficulty while 6x6 and 7x7 is essentially the same difficulty (reduction method). they offer nothing unique in terms of solving. I'm not saying WCA should remove events for no reason, I'm saying if they have to sacrifice big cubes to get interesting unique puzzles like kilomimx, master pyraminx, curvy copter in, then it's a worthwhile trade-off.

now that I think about it, big bld is arguably too niche for the WCA. afaik few people are even interested in those events


----------



## ap_ (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> no records are being stripped. the records still exist, like for feet and magic.
> the same people who are good at 5x5 are good at 6x6 and 7x7. it's just a longer more repetitive version of 5x5.
> 
> I think there was debate whether to even add 6x6 and 7x7 but idk where I read that.


I like 6x6 and 7x7 because they last longer than the smaller events, events like 3x3 feel so meaningless and short that I almost don't feel like I did a solve on it.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

ap_ said:


> I like 6x6 and 7x7 because they last longer than the smaller events, events like 3x3 feel so meaningless and short that I almost don't feel like I did a solve on it.


I think you are in the minority opinion. I and most cubers I know prefer quick events that don't take forever just to do an ao5.
also if we're picking events to sacrifice, also clock. it's the one puzzle left that clearly doesn't fit in with the rest.


----------



## zslane (Nov 23, 2020)

That would be like removing the 100m dash from the Olympics just because it is over in 10 seconds. Ask those who run in that event if they think it is meaningless.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

zslane said:


> That would be like removing the 100m dash from the Olympics just because it is over in 10 seconds. Ask those who run in that event if they think it is meaningless.


100m dash is like 2x2 because it's the shortest race? 7x7 is more like a 100 mile ultra marathon 50 km racewalk which is apparently the longest Olympic race. Sorry racewalkers I think your event is too long.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> 100m dash is like 2x2 because it's the shortest race? 7x7 is more like a 100 mile ultra marathon.





Spoiler: Okay, if you really want to do this



100 M = 2x2
200 M = 3x3
800 M = 4x4
1600 M = 5x5
5K (3.1 mi.) = 6x6
10K (6.2 mi.) = 7x7
100 M = Pyraminx
1600 M = Megaminx
100 M = Skewb
200 M = Square-1
200 M = Clock
400 M = OH
Marathon (26.2 mi.) = FMC
400 M = 3BLD
5K (3.1 mi.) = 4BLD
10K (6.2 mi.) = 5BLD
Marathon (26.2 mi.) = MBLD


My point is that you can’t get rid of events only based on length. In fact, you have to have a variety of lengths to make different events interesting. Cupstacking is no fun to watch, because anybody reasonably fast will do every event in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 23, 2020)

why do you think clock should be removed?


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Spoiler: Okay, if you really want to do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree with your scale but the analogy doesnt really line up in any nice way.

Cupstacking is no fun not because it's fast but because it's the exact same motion. Same reason as magic and master magic.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> why do you think clock should be removed?


Again, I am in favor of the WCA having more events and more leaderboards. I'm saying IF we had to sacrifice some events to include others (and not a meaningless sacrifice), clock is the odd one out being not a twisty puzzle at all which I feel is against the spirit of the world cube association. It's the reason why we don't consider the 15 puzzle or sliding puzzles in the WCA. Proper twisty puzzles like kilominx should have priority over clock.

Edit: more from the WCA archives. When magic was considered being removed, clock was considered too. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/archive/forum_topics/499 The only reason clock was even included in the first place is because Rubik's made one which they don't anymore.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wrong thread guys


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 23, 2020)

What the heck are these.








QiYi Magnetic Luban Lock Puzzle 3x3


The QiYi Magnetic Luban Lock Puzzle pulls apart to reveal different shapes of pieces. You can attempt to put them back into their cubic shape, or you can try out one of the many challenges/designs included in the included card pack!




www.thecubicle.com





qiyi, moyu, and fanxin versions on TC


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> What the heck are these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Soma cube.


----------



## zslane (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah, not exactly a twisty puzzle...


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

Qiyi has recently produced a whole bunch of not twisty puzzles such as the 15 puzzle, klotski, and burr puzzles like this https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/qiyi-mofangge/products/burr-puzzle-18-arhats 

I have a wooden one at home with not great tolerances during manufacturing so it wobbles. Qiyi should make metal disentaglement puzzles too. Some of those are extremely hard.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> Qiyi has recently produced a whole bunch of not twisty puzzles such as the 15 puzzle, klotski, and burr puzzles like this https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/qiyi-mofangge/products/burr-puzzle-18-arhats
> 
> I have a wooden one at home with not great tolerances during manufacturing so it wobbles. Qiyi should make metal disentaglement puzzles too. Some of those are extremely hard.


by metal disentanglement do you mean like hanayama? if so then heck yes, I love those. Also I made a burr puzzle in shop class and it's surprisingly difficult.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> by metal disentanglement do you mean like hanayama? if so then heck yes, I love those. Also I made a burr puzzle in shop class and it's surprisingly difficult.


yes.
Also two minute papers recently published a video on AI solving of disentanglement puzzles which is super fascinating (like everything he posts)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> yes.
> Also two minute papers recently published a video on AI solving of disentanglement puzzles which is super fascinating (like everything he posts)


 some of the ones rated as hard in the video are level one hanayamas, like the ABC one, which took me like fifteen minutes, but impressive that the AI can do it!


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

I have some metal disentanglement puzzles at home in a cabinet somewhere. I should try them


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> I have some metal disentanglement puzzles at home in a cabinet somewhere. I should try them


yes you should. I would like to see that AI go against the Enigma hanayama, which was thought to be impossible for years




__





Cast Enigma - Hanayama Metal Puzzle-H123







www.brilliantpuzzles.com


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yes you should. I would like to see that AI go against the Enigma hanayama, which was thought to be impossible for years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did in the video. At least some two part version of it.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 23, 2020)

The magnetic klotski on TC was very nice when I tried it, I should get one later


----------



## ap_ (Nov 23, 2020)

ShengShou copying Moyu once again: Macaron 2x2-5x5








8.05US $ |Shengshou Macaron Magic Cube 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Stickerless Sengso Speed Cube Game Professional Puzzle Smooth Magicos Cubos Toy - Magic Cubes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Nov 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> They are just 3x3's with offset cores and hidden peices


Who cares what it is technically? It's a cool puzzle regardless.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 24, 2020)

Another one? You can practically make a Yuxin 2x2 zoo at this point.





__ https://www.facebook.com/883590318408978/posts/3004412526326736


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 24, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Another one? You can practically make a Yuxin 2x2 zoo at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Yuxin starting a zoo?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

Angstrom GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


The Angstrom GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is one of our premium setups for GAN’s revolutionary 2020 flagship. This puzzle boasts the industry’s first omnidirectional core that features adjustable core-to-corner magnetization. This, along with the traditional edge-to-corner magnetization, creates a...




www.thecubicle.com












Pro Shop GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


The Pro Shop GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is one of our premium setups for GAN’s revolutionary 2020 flagship. This puzzle boasts the industry’s first omnidirectional core that features adjustable core-to-corner magnetization. This, along with the traditional edge-to-corner magnetization, creates a...




www.thecubicle.com












Mystic GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


The Mystic GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is one of our premium setups for GAN’s revolutionary 2020 flagship. This puzzle boasts the industry’s first omnidirectional core that features adjustable core-to-corner magnetization. This, along with the traditional edge-to-corner magnetization, creates a positioning...




www.thecubicle.com












Celeritas GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


The Celeritas GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is one of our premium setups for GAN’s revolutionary 2020 flagship. This puzzle boasts the industry’s first omnidirectional core that features adjustable core-to-corner magnetization. This, along with the traditional edge-to-corner magnetization, creates a...




www.thecubicle.com












MAX GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


The MAX GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is one of our premium setups for GAN’s revolutionary 2020 flagship. This puzzle boasts the industry’s first omnidirectional core that features adjustable core-to-corner magnetization. This, along with the traditional edge-to-corner magnetization, creates a positioning...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Another one? You can practically make a Yuxin 2x2 zoo at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's for the Chinese zodiac 2021. I think they'll eventually make all 12 animals (maybe a rubik's snake for snake? )


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> it's for the Chinese zodiac 2021. I think they'll eventually make all 12 animals (maybe a rubik's snake for snake? )


but no year of the rat 2020? we need the worlds best animal(not just cause it's my year)


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> but no year of the rat 2020? we need the worlds best animal(not just cause it's my year)


same here


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> but no year of the rat 2020? we need the worlds best animal(not just cause it's my year)


they did make one for 2020. well it was a mouse but same idea.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> they did make one for 2020. well it was a mouse but same idea.


gotcha. I actually remember jperm getting scared by it now


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 24, 2020)

Jperm hated the mouse. I did too, it was ugly. I hate rats, too bad I'm a Chinese rat


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 25, 2020)

QUICK UPDATE:

I think the new XMan 2x2 is going to be called the "XMAN Flare".
Thoughts?

EDIT: Just realised my signature links have been broken for the last year now. Just fixed them now.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 26, 2020)

YuXin HuangLong 13x13


The YuXin HuangLong 13x13 is the smallest 13x13, by a lot. At 98mm, this cubic puzzle feels even smaller due to the rounded-off corners. It turns well right out of the box and has a durable mechanism. Impress your friends or boost your collection with this fantastic puzzle from YuXin!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> YuXin HuangLong 13x13
> 
> 
> The YuXin HuangLong 13x13 is the smallest 13x13, by a lot. At 98mm, this cubic puzzle feels even smaller due to the rounded-off corners. It turns well right out of the box and has a durable mechanism. Impress your friends or boost your collection with this fantastic puzzle from YuXin!
> ...


"...is the smallest 13x13, but a lot"

i think they meant "by a lot"


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 26, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> "...is the smallest 13x13, but a lot"
> 
> i think they meant "by a lot"


send them an email about it. they might give a gift card or diescount code. they did to me.


----------



## qwr (Nov 27, 2020)

I found this on new arrivals at cubezz






CB Metal Alloy 3x3x3 Magic Cube Black_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com





58 mm 300g very heavy cube. no idea what CB company is but they appear to make custom metallized cubes and carbon fiber texture stickers and various non wca and pattern cubes


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIFaLLEFGKw/

Photos of what I believe to be the XMan Flare 2x2


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Nov 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> I found this on new arrivals at cubezz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that too. looks cool


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

2 videos about the Gan Skewb from Carter Kucala:


Spoiler


----------



## zslane (Nov 27, 2020)

Are those videos of the GAN skewb old or new? Is he solving a prototype? It sounds awfully noisy for a modern GAN puzzle.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

zslane said:


> Are those videos of the GAN skewb old or new? Is he solving a prototype? It sounds awfully noisy for a modern GAN puzzle.


I’m not sure, I just saw the video.


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> QUICK UPDATE:
> 
> I think the new XMan 2x2 is going to be called the "XMAN Flare".
> Thoughts?



I hope the cube will introduce something new to the market. Is there a 2x2 under 50g? That would be fun.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> I hope the cube will introduce something new to the market. Is there a 2x2 under 50g? That would be fun.



I think heavier 2x2s are probably better for grip and stability. Light cubes would just fly around everywhere.


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I think heavier 2x2s are probably better for grip and stability. Light cubes would just fly around everywhere.


GAN's light cubes have been successful. I think there is a potential market for very light 2x2s and I would for sure try one before writing it off.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> I hope the cube will introduce something new to the market. Is there a 2x2 under 50g? That would be fun.


I think it will be the first 2x2 with adjustable magnets. In the picture I saw first it looked like it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


>



Yeah, saw this on Reddit a few days ago. Interesting...


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

I like the black internals look. And yeah it's a wonder why we haven't gotten adjustable magnets on a 2x2. A dual adjustment system would be more useful tho


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> I like the black internals look. And yeah it's a wonder why we haven't gotten adjustable magnets on a 2x2. A dual adjustment system would be more useful tho


The way 2x2's are magnetized makes it easier said than done. With a valk style system, interchangeable intervals could be a solution, but I have no idea how adjustable magnets would work on a traditional magnetization system.


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The way 2x2's are magnetized makes it easier said than done. With a valk style system, interchangeable intervals could be a solution, but I have no idea how adjustable magnets would work on a traditional magnetization system.


have both of the magnets be sliding? idk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> have both of the magnets be sliding? idk


thats what the picture looked like


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> A dual adjustment system would be more useful tho


true, but on 3x3 you have an area of more than a square centimeter to put one, whereas a 2x2 only really has room for a screw


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 28, 2020)

I think adjustable magnets would be really useful on 2x2. I personally like strong, but not clicky magnets on 2x2. (this explains why I main the MGC elite). However lots of people like weaker magnets, too. which explains why the valk 2 LM came out. Forget adjustable size (sorry xinghen TSM fans, but your 2x2 sucks), adjustable magnets ftw!


----------



## qwr (Nov 29, 2020)

I miss @4Chan


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 29, 2020)

I predict Qiyi’s latest Valk flagship to come out in January.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I predict Qiyi’s latest Valk flagship to come out in January.


Qiyi tend to be quite slow with their 3x3 flagship releases. They'll likely only release something once they come up with something innovative.


----------



## qwr (Nov 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I predict Qiyi’s latest Valk flagship to come out in January.


and on what basis do you have for this prediction?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 30, 2020)

There's a GuHong v4 now??
(I'm SERIOUSLY not rickrolling)
It's up for pre order


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I predict Qiyi’s latest Valk flagship to come out in January.


I haven't heard anything about this new flagship, Is there something on Instagram that I missed?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I haven't heard anything about this new flagship, Is there something on Instagram that I missed?



GuHong V4M
Main talking points:
- 56mm - Previous GuHong was 54mm so it's interesting to see DaYan move back to the standard form-factor
- 65g - This thing is light, quick comparison:

GAN 11 M Pro - 63g
GuHong V4M - 65g
GAN XS - 67g
Meilong 3M - 72g

Very light, and if it has DaYan's typical feel it should be pretty good. Also I'm pretty sure it is under $20 on TheCubicle, which is cool. DaYan are usually quite quiet with information so we only really see something when the stores hear about it.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> There's a GuHong v4 now??
> (I'm SERIOUSLY not rickrolling)
> It's up for pre order


Is it worth buying?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 30, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Is it worth buying?



TheCubicle should be making a video on it very soon.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I haven't heard anything about this new flagship, Is there something on Instagram that I missed?


No, I’m just predicting something. The Elite came out around this time last year


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Qiyi tend to be quite slow with their 3x3 flagship releases. They'll likely only release something once they come up with something innovative.





qwr said:


> and on what basis do you have for this prediction?


Not really anything, I’m just guessing based on previous release times, and if it does actually happen, I‘ll be surprised.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I predict Qiyi’s latest Valk flagship to come out in January.


I think Mats Valk is no longer cubing so I suspect there won't be any more puzzles in that line


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I think Mats Valk is no longer cubing so I suspect there won't be any more puzzles in that line


it's my favorite line of puzzles! If it has to stop I need a ponce line from qiyi. I say patrick ponce because everyone else is gan sponsored


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it's my favorite line of puzzles! If it has to stop I need a ponce line from qiyi. I say patrick ponce because everyone else is gan sponsored


Why do you need some top cubers name on a cube line, the X-Man line is pretty good as it is.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Why do you need some top cubers name on a cube line, the X-Man line is pretty good as it is.


yep, but that is just big cubes and side events(well, the flare is coming) if they make a tornado v2 I will like them 100000% more


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

Guhong V4 review (it's in Chinese, but it's the only review I could find):


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

can you send link?


----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

i cant watch videos on the computer im on, and cant acess the forums on my other computer, so i will send it to myself


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 1, 2020)

Also, TheCubicle will be streaming on Twitch with the Flare and the GuHong V4M today


----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

when?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 1, 2020)

RiSha said:


> when?


3pm EST which I think is 8pm GMT


----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

today?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 1, 2020)

RiSha said:


> today?


Yup. Over on thecubiclestream on Twitch.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 1, 2020)

RiSha said:


> today?





Zain_A24 said:


> Also, TheCubicle will be streaming on Twitch with the Flare and the GuHong V4M *today*


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 1, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIQ_lx8HMI-/
Post from TheCubicle including the GuHong and the Flare. Feel free to pop in and drop some questions.


----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

yea.. also on the shop page


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> GuHong V4M
> Main talking points:
> - 56mm - Previous GuHong was 54mm so it's interesting to see DaYan move back to the standard form-factor
> - 65g - This thing is light, quick comparison:
> ...


No I was talking about a new valk model


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 2, 2020)

I wonder if the slices of the guhong v4 are good... I want a good 3bld cube


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> I wonder if the slices of the guhong v4 are good... I want a good 3bld cube


What method do you use


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 2, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> What method do you use


M2/OP for 3bld
edit: but I want to learn 3 style eventually


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> M2/OP for 3bld
> edit: but I want to learn 3 style eventually


3 style edges are just slightly more intuitive M2. I still haven't been able to entirely figure out 3 style corners.


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2020)

hexacuber said:


>


That robot voice sounds familiar... reminds me of the niconico chat reader voice or the artificial voice in this


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

hexacuber said:


>


At 3:30 this guy uses a terrible way to test magnet strength. It seems good on paper but I can do the same thing with my GTS3 and Tengyun v1 and they will both turn at the same rate.

The GTS3 has some of the strongest magnets on the market while the Tengyun v1 has some of the weakest.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 2, 2020)

[PRE-ORDER] YJ MGC Repulsion 3x3 Repelled Magnetic Speed Cube | DailyPuzzles The repulsion is on pre-order


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 2, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> [PRE-ORDER] YJ MGC Repulsion 3x3 Repelled Magnetic Speed Cube | DailyPuzzles The repulsion is on pre-order



There's only 200 available globally so these are going to sell out fast, probably during pre-order.


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2020)

I assume the repulsion cubes are sold as collector's items and not as serious speedcubes. No one is paying $48 for a YJ 3x3 (that's GAN's prices)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> I assume the repulsion cubes are sold as collector's items and not as serious speedcubes. No one is paying $48 for a YJ 3x3 (that's GAN's prices)


Maybe they're trying to move everyone away from the whole "YJ = Budget" mindset that everyone has about their cubes.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 2, 2020)

Gan skewb


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 2, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Gan skewbView attachment 14099


For real this time? People thought gan was making a skewb in 2018


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> For real this time? People thought gan was making a skewb in 2018


this looks like it can't just be a tease, though. They already did a pyra, so maybe they are taking into account popular demand now


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 2, 2020)

__





MoYu MeiLong HunYuan Oblique Turning Cube V1 Stickerless_Skewb_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by ECShop







cubezz.com








__





MoYu MeiLong HunYuan Oblique Turning Cube V2 Stickerless_Skewb_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by ECShop







cubezz.com








__





MoYu MeiLong HunYuan Oblique Turning Cube V3 Stickerless_Skewb_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by ECShop







cubezz.com





Moyu is coming out with really interesting ideas. It does really remind me of the Maple Leaf Skewb, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody asked for that. We did ask for a stickerless curvy copter, though.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> For real this time? People thought gan was making a skewb in 2018


Yup it's confirmed.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 2, 2020)

More on the Gan skewb, Carter has been using it and has gotten incredible times, including a 2.18 ao100!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> More on the Gan skewb, Carter has been using it and has gotten incredible times, including a 2.18 ao100!


He'd better set a new WR soon. I've had only 1(sq1 single) since the start of the pandemic


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 2, 2020)

"The XMAN Design series will have three new members"
What are the three? I only know of the Flare 2x2.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIScCvtliA-/


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> "The XMAN Design series will have three new members"
> What are the three? I only know of the Flare 2x2.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIScCvtliA-/



The post had photos of the Bell pyraminx, so I wonder if it is Flare, Bell V2, Shadow V2

I hope not, a Tornado or Wingy v2 would be great, or a 4x4


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> The post had photos of the Bell pyraminx, so I wonder if it is Flare, Bell V2, Shadow V2
> 
> I hope not, a Tornado or Wingy v2 would be great, or a 4x4


Yeah, I hope they are starting some 2-5 cubes with the flare


----------



## zslane (Dec 2, 2020)

Bell V2? You mean as in a non-magnetic pyraminx? Cuz we already have the Bell V2 M...


----------



## RiSha (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

RiSha said:


> View attachment 14105


What do you estimate the price to be?


----------



## RiSha (Dec 2, 2020)

idk, just found it on their website


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

RiSha said:


> View attachment 14105


there was already a post about this.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> there was already a post about this.


...and even if there wasn’t, you could have posted it in the Upcoming Puzzles thread, even though it’s completely unnecessary, because most people have seen it already.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

Fabio Touch 4x4


The Fabio Touch 4x4 is checkerboarded with pieces that vary in size creating a unique surface texture.




www.thecubicle.com












Calvin's 4x4 Fisher Cube


The Calvin's 4x4 Fisher Cube is a shape modification of a standard 4x4. What is a corner? What is an edge? Where are the centers!? You'll have to try it to find out!




www.thecubicle.com




some new 4x4 mods, but one is just extended pieces


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 2, 2020)

zslane said:


> Bell V2? You mean as in a non-magnetic pyraminx? Cuz we already have the Bell V2 M...



No, I meant Bell V2 M. I know it’s already out


----------



## Sion (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll say it: 

If there is a tornado v2, I will go out of my way to get it. I love the v1, and wish I was a much better cuber then so I could've had it now.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 3, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> "The XMAN Design series will have three new members"
> What are the three? I only know of the Flare 2x2.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIScCvtliA-/


I hope one of them is a Galaxy v3.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2020)

Sion said:


> I'll say it:
> 
> If there is a tornado v2, I will go out of my way to get it. I love the v1, and wish I was a much better cuber then so I could've had it now.



how would it be different than all the other cubes out today tho


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I hope one of them is a Galaxy v3.


Yessss that would be awesome


----------



## zslane (Dec 3, 2020)

Other than maybe being a little lighter, in what ways would a Galaxy V3 be an improvement over the Galaxy V2?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> Other than maybe being a little lighter, in what ways would a Galaxy V3 be an improvement over the Galaxy V2?


it could have better corner cutting and could be faster-the galaxy v2 was kind of slow and stable.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> it could have better corner cutting and could be faster-the galaxy v2 was kind of slow and stable.


Yes i agree


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> Other than maybe being a little lighter, in what ways would a Galaxy V3 be an improvement over the Galaxy V2?


It could definitely use a speed boost, the Galaxy v2 is really slow. Pretty much what I would want is a smaller Yuhu V2 that doesn't corner twist as much.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> It could definitely use a speed boost, the Galaxy v2 is really slow. Pretty much what I would want is a smaller Yuhu V2 that doesn't corner twist as much.


Personally I'm fine with the size of the Yuhu, but I would like it to be lighter, have better corner cutting, and as you said less corner twists.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 3, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Personally I'm fine with the size of the Yuhu, but I would like it to be lighter, have better corner cutting, and as you said less corner twists.


maybe a better ridge design too


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> maybe a better ridge design too


The ridge design of the Yuhu is pretty good, it provides good grip. But it would be nice if it was more comfortable


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 3, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> The ridge design of the Yuhu is pretty good, it provides good grip. But it would be nice if it was more comfortable


Maybe, but IMO it doesn't really enhance grip. Especially since I got the pro-shop version, it was very slippery for a week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 3, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Maybe, but IMO it doesn't really enhance grip. Especially since I got the pro-shop version, it was very slippery for a week.


My Mystic Yuhu V2 was slippery for a month even after I had done 1500+ solves on it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 3, 2020)

YuXin HuangLong 12x12


The YuXin HuangLong 12x12 is the smallest 12x12 currently avaialble, but just by a couple millimeters. But the rounded off corners make the puzzle feel smaller and more manageable. Give this puzzle a try if you're brave enough!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 4, 2020)

More news
The GAN Skewb will simply be called "GAN Skewb M" and is according to GAN "almost ready"!! Will be 79 grams according to this picture.

Cool pic:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIX5x51JpCo/


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 4, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> More news
> The GAN Skewb will simply be called "GAN Skewb M" and is according to GAN "almost ready"!! Will be 79 grams according to this picture.
> 
> Cool pic:
> ...


do you have an estimated price?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> do you have an estimated price?


$36.99


----------



## swburk (Dec 4, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> $36.99



I doubt it will be more expensive than the GAN Pyraminx. My guess is around $25.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> do you have an estimated price?


My guess is $30


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> do you have an estimated price?


Not yet but hopefully soon. We don't want to make bold predictions like those for the 11M Pro being 100 Dollars etc.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 5, 2020)

Is it confirmed that the MGC repulsion is only being released in limited quantities? I did hear 200 units total on some prelim unboxing/reviews months back but don’t see it mentioned in the product description on the online shops.


----------



## swburk (Dec 5, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Is it confirmed that the MGC repulsion is only being released in limited quantities? I did hear 200 units total on some prelim unboxing/reviews months back but don’t see it mentioned in the product description on the online shops.



I was wondering the same thing. I asked on the Cubicle stream today, but didn't get an answer. I'm not sure what the demand is for them, but I would think if they were that limited, shops would've started selling out by now.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

Honestly I'm a little skeptical about repelling magnets... Normal cubes click in place when the layers are aligned, the MGC Repulsion i guess "clicks" at the 45 degree mark? Seems counter-intuitive. To be honest I've never tried it, though, so it might end up being good! I'm excited to see reviews.


----------



## qwr (Dec 5, 2020)

swburk said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I asked on the Cubicle stream today, but didn't get an answer. I'm not sure what the demand is for them, but I would think if they were that limited, shops would've started selling out by now.


or they're not that popular 
do people actually want this? idk


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 5, 2020)

qwr said:


> or they're not that popular
> do people actually want this? idk



I do, but not for an actual speedcube just for the collection.


Also the huanglong 12x12 was barely talked about, it is cheaper than the huanglong 11x11 which is surprising, especially being an even layered cube


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 5, 2020)

New 2x2 X-man flare 2x2 has adjustable magnets NEW 2x2 Technology! | X-Man Flare 2x2 First Look - YouTube Will be released late December


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 5, 2020)

qwr said:


> or they're not that popular
> do people actually want this? idk


As an interesting novelty/collector piece I thinks it’s desirable. I doubt it’ll be anyone’s main for serious solving though.


----------



## qwr (Dec 5, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> As an interesting novelty/collector piece I thinks it’s desirable. I doubt it’ll be anyone’s main for serious solving though.


yeah I can see that. I would rather spend my money on some old dayan or alpha cubes. I bought a moyu huanying just because the mech looked so interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm excited to get the guhong v4... I've always wanted a super lightweight cube for OH!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 5, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm excited to get the guhong v4... I've always wanted a super lightweight cube for OH!


Will be 56mm unlike the V3 so may not appeal to a tonne/ton of OH'ers like their V3 did.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Will be 56mm unlike the V3 so may not appeal to a tonne/ton of OH'ers like their V3 did.


My hands are somewhat large, so I'm personally fine with 56mm. I mainly care about weight, turning effort, and stability for OH. But yeah, 56mm probably isn't optimal for most people.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 7, 2020)

DaYan Megaminx V2 M


The DaYan Megaminx V2 is a lightweight puzzle that features 120 magnets, a sculpted surface, and vibrant stickerless shades.




www.thecubicle.com




Did this come out of nowhere?


----------



## ap_ (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> DaYan Megaminx V2 M
> 
> 
> The DaYan Megaminx V2 is a lightweight puzzle that features 120 magnets, a sculpted surface, and vibrant stickerless shades.
> ...


No, Picubeshop made a few posts about it on their instagram account.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> DaYan Megaminx V2 M
> 
> 
> The DaYan Megaminx V2 is a lightweight puzzle that features 120 magnets, a sculpted surface, and vibrant stickerless shades.
> ...


It came out of a wormhole.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> DaYan Megaminx V2 M
> 
> 
> The DaYan Megaminx V2 is a lightweight puzzle that features 120 magnets, a sculpted surface, and vibrant stickerless shades.
> ...


I guess so, I am happy to see dayan re-expanding.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 7, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I guess so, I am happy to see dayan re-expanding.


Seems cool!! Megaminx is an event i've been liking a lot recently


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> DaYan Megaminx V2 M
> 
> 
> The DaYan Megaminx V2 is a lightweight puzzle that features 120 magnets, a sculpted surface, and vibrant stickerless shades.
> ...


It’s a Christmas miracle


----------



## Tabe (Dec 7, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> DaYan Megaminx V2 M
> 
> 
> The DaYan Megaminx V2 is a lightweight puzzle that features 120 magnets, a sculpted surface, and vibrant stickerless shades.
> ...


I vaguely recall hearing something about it. This is very cool.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 7, 2020)

Saw this yesterday, read the comments for the poster's opinion on it.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Saw this yesterday, read the comments for the poster's opinion on it.


Wow that megaminx sounds buttery


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Wow that megaminx sounds buttery



Yum yum


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Saw this yesterday, read the comments for the poster's opinion on it.


It seems like the grip might be an issue. I don’t think the pieces/faces are even concave. It seems kinda weird. It does have that modern Dayan sound, which I like, and the shades look very nice as well.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It seems like the grip might be an issue.


I notice some little ridges in the picture on TC, but other than that it looks like I could drop that easily


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 7, 2020)

Weight is also a big factor. I havent checked but how does it compare to other megas? Do people prefer light or heavy megaminxes.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 7, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Weight is also a big factor. I havent checked but how does it compare to other megas? Do people prefer light or heavy megaminxes.


Light megaminxes would be easier to hold. The dayan v2 megaminx is only 99g.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 7, 2020)

I've decided that I'm not getting the dayan v2 megaminx because:
- its grip isn't as good as the yuhu
- it's small. (my hands are big, I like the size of the yuhu)
- It's $30, which is pretty expensive for me


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 7, 2020)

I fell victim to the cubicle’s constant barrage of marketing emails! Guhong V4 and repulsion are headed my way.

I’m not sure why but I felt a really strong urge to get the repulsion despite knowing it isn’t going to turn great...I’m low key turning in to a puzzle hoarder.


----------



## swburk (Dec 7, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I fell victim to the cubicle’s constant barrage of marketing emails! Guhong V4 and repulsion are headed my way.
> 
> I’m not sure why but I felt a really strong urge to get the repulsion despite knowing it isn’t going to turn great...I’m low key turning in to a puzzle hoarder.



I just received my Repulsion today. I bought it for the collection, but I've done a few solves just to see how it feels. It's *really* bumpy, but fast.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 7, 2020)

swburk said:


> I just received my Repulsion today. I bought it for the collection, but I've done a few solves just to see how it feels. It's *really* bumpy, but fast.


Same, the collector in me couldn’t hold out any longer. I imagine the feeling of turning this cube will be analogous to driving over a rumble strip on the side of the road.


----------



## qwr (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It seems like the grip might be an issue. I don’t think the pieces/faces are even concave. It seems kinda weird. It does have that modern Dayan sound, which I like, and the shades look very nice as well.



look closely at the cubicle picture, there are ridges and the puzzle appears slightly concave on the blue side. actually Dayan popularized megaminx ridges iirc.






ProStar said:


> Yum yum



"It's so crispy and buttery" -JRCuber 2014


----------



## swburk (Dec 7, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Same, the collector in me couldn’t hold out any longer. I imagine the feeling of turning this cube will be analogous to driving over a rumble strip on the side of the road.



That's a pretty great analogy for it! haha


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 8, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I fell victim to the cubicle’s constant barrage of marketing emails! Guhong V4 and repulsion are headed my way.
> 
> I’m not sure why but I felt a really strong urge to get the repulsion despite knowing it isn’t going to turn great...I’m low key turning in to a puzzle hoarder.


This is exactly what happened to me! I bought both the Guhong v4 and the MGC repulsion even though I know the repulsion is going to be bad.



Spoiler



I am literally maining the Guhong v4 over the 11 M Pro.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am literally maining the Guhong v4 over the 11 M Pro.


Really? that's insane, I have to get this thing soon


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am literally maining the Guhong v4 over the 11 M Pro.


Wow. Review soon?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Wow. Review soon?


He was filming today, I think.


----------



## swburk (Dec 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! I bought both the Guhong v4 and the MGC repulsion even though I know the repulsion is going to be bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get the stickerless version? I ordered the black version the day the Cubicle posted the preorder, but it seems like they must be shipping later than the stickerless.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 8, 2020)

swburk said:


> Did you get the stickerless version? I ordered the black version the day the Cubicle posted the preorder, but it seems like they must be shipping later than the stickerless.


Yes I got the stickerless version.



Alex Davison said:


> Wow. Review soon?


Yeah I just got done filming it except for a short part at the beginning to talk over and I need to wait for better lighting to film that, so my review should be out tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes I got the stickerless version.
> 
> 
> Yeah I just got done filming it except for a short part at the beginning to talk over and I need to wait for better lighting to film that, so my review should be out tomorrow.


I'm definitely picking up the Guhong v4 for Christmas!! Sounds awesome


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 Limited Edition


The Limited Edition GAN 11 M Pro is a holiday treat. With a purple outside, and transparent red internals, this puzzle is stunning. It comes with limited edition everything, from a clear cube box, to a purple GAN cube bag and a red case for the extra magnets. With only 999 of these produced...




www.thecubicle.com




Now this is a collector's item


----------



## ap_ (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Really? that's insane, I have to get this thing soon


Gan 11 is not an objective best/good cube, there are properties of it that makes the Guhong v4 better, or the other way around


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

ap_ said:


> Gan 11 is not an objective best/good cube, there are properties of it that makes the Guhong v4 better, or the other way around


what do you think is better about the guhong v4?


----------



## ap_ (Dec 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> what do you think is better about the guhong v4?


I don't know, I have neither of those cubes


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi guys do you know when the x-man flare 2x2 will be released?


----------



## God of cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

idk


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Hi guys do you know when the x-man flare 2x2 will be released?


SCS says late December. TC will be the same.



ap_ said:


> I don't know, I have neither of those cubes


Then how can you say the GAN cube is not objectively better?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 Limited Edition
> 
> 
> The Limited Edition GAN 11 M Pro is a holiday treat. With a purple outside, and transparent red internals, this puzzle is stunning. It comes with limited edition everything, from a clear cube box, to a purple GAN cube bag and a red case for the extra magnets. With only 999 of these produced...
> ...


Why yes, I have *80 fricking dollars *for a 3x3. It’s sold out already too!


----------



## ap_ (Dec 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> SCS says late December. TC will be the same.
> 
> 
> Then how can you say the GAN cube is not objectively better?


Ask Owen Morrison. He said he mains the Dayan Guhong v4m and surely there's a good reason for that. Also, I thought it was very well known at this point that there's no best 3x3. All I'm trying to say is that Owen may like it over the gan 11, but that doesn't mean everyone will


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 8, 2020)

I got a cat from christmas, I have to wait 4 more months for new cubes now. Guess I'm gonna stick to my mains


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 8, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I got a cat from christmas, I have to wait 4 more months for new cubes now. Guess I'm gonna stick to my mains


can you ask christmas if he can give me a dog?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 8, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> can you ask christmas if he can give me a dog?


well my parents just got one before Christmas since they wanted a cat too, but they said it counts for Christmas too. I can't complain though, I am loving the kitten.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> well my parents just got one before Christmas since they wanted a cat too, but they said it counts for Christmas too. I can't complain though, I am loving the kitten.


Yeah, I didn't get any birthday cubes cause I got a dog. and then I didn't get him until June 10 when my birthday is march 15(I lied about the date on the profile too.)


----------



## zslane (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm kinda looking forward to the GAN Skewb. Mostly because I want a complete collection of WCA event puzzles from GAN (except for a clock, which I couldn't care less about). But I'm just not interested in chasing the 3x3 dragon.

Honestly, I already have so many good 3x3 puzzles that I really don't need any more. At my level of skill, an "objectively better" cube (than what I already have) wouldn't do me any good. By the time my skills get to the point where my solve speed requires a better cube to improve any further, the GAN flagship will probably be a GAN 20 Pro.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

zslane said:


> By the time my skills get to the point where my solve speed requires a better cube to improve any further, the GAN flagship will probably be a GAN 20 Pro.


which will come out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 Limited Edition
> 
> 
> The Limited Edition GAN 11 M Pro is a holiday treat. With a purple outside, and transparent red internals, this puzzle is stunning. It comes with limited edition everything, from a clear cube box, to a purple GAN cube bag and a red case for the extra magnets. With only 999 of these produced...
> ...


Ew, the color scheme would look terrible.


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Why yes, I have *80 fricking dollars *for a 3x3. It’s sold out already too!


$80 is not that bad for limited edition stuff. You should see the prices for custom handmade puzzles.
I guess limited edition GAN cubes are more desirable than limited edition YJ cubes?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> $80 is not that bad for limited edition stuff. You should see the prices for custom handmade puzzles.
> I guess limited edition GAN cubes are more desirable than limited edition YJ cubes?


IKR, it's like would you rather have a different color $65 dollar item for $80 or a one of a kind cube for $35


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> IKR, it's like would you rather have a different color $65 dollar item for $80 or a one of a kind cube for $35


Yeah the repulsion is one of a kind but that doesn't mean it's good. It's just an extremely bumpy 3x3.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

honestly I don't get why people collect cubes


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> honestly I don't get why people collect cubes


This is gonna sound stupid but I started cubing in 2009-2010 and I completely missed out on all the cool speedcubes of the era so I'd like to relive that now that I have spare money.
Also I quite like mechanical things and playing with different puzzles, seeing how they feel, trying to set them up, etc. If you've ever tried old cubes you'll know that they feel different, often heavier and crunchier.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 8, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> honestly I don't get why people collect cubes


Exactly, I just get good mains for each event, lubes, and maybe backup mains and don't buy anything. But I see why people want to collect cubes, I just don't have the time or money to buy cubes.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 9, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIj5v-ApXVZ/


Monster Go Pyraminx

That’s cool that Gan is taking another shot at pyraminx. But I guess it makes sense being a teaching / beginners series. That would mean that maybe a skewb or 4x4 could come soon, and maybe a Megaminx because Gan has already done it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIj5v-ApXVZ/
> 
> 
> ...


I need a new gan 4x4 to laugh at/respect. either way I will feel good.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 9, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Exactly, I just get good mains for each event, lubes, and maybe backup mains and don't buy anything. But I see why people want to collect cubes, I just don't have the time or money to buy cubes.


For some people it's not just about competing and doing the WCA events. There are many interesting and very hard puzzles, and if you're a collector getting a limited edition puzzle could be worth something in years to come.


----------



## qwr (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't care too much for limited edition puzzles, but some puzzles are just so cool I really want to own them.
For example, the concept of the latch cube is so simple yet so ingenious that I really want to buy one sometime.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 9, 2020)

JohnnyReggae said:


> For some people it's not just about competing and doing the WCA events. There are many interesting and very hard puzzles, and if you're a collector getting a limited edition puzzle could be worth something in years to come.


Thats why I said I understand why people would want to collect, I just said my preference. Sorry if you were offended, but just re-read the message.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 9, 2020)

Shengshou 8x8 Mastermorphix ,Yuxin Bull, Z 1x1, and mixup skewbs out on TheCubicle


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

^Pics








ShengShou 8x8 Mastermorphix


The ShengShou 8x8 Mastermorphix is a shape modification of a standard 8x8 puzzle. The result is an extremely complex puzzle that is sure to be a challenge. With shape shifting, center orientation, and trying to figure out which pieces are actually corners, this is not a puzzle for beginners.




www.thecubicle.com












MFJS MeiLong Skewb Mixup III


The MFJS MeiLong Skew Mixup puzzles are skewb mechanisms with a little extra. Each version has small pieces on the centers that can swap after a partial turn. The MFJS MeiLong Skewb Mixup III has pieces divided into thirds on each center. These extra pieces allow for jumbling moves which can...




www.thecubicle.com












MFJS MeiLong Skewb Mixup II


The MFJS MeiLong Skew Mixup puzzles are skewb mechanisms with a little extra. Each version has small pieces on the centers that can swap after a partial turn. The MFJS MeiLong Skewb Mixup II has a split pieces on each center. These extra pieces allow for jumbling moves which can change the...




www.thecubicle.com












MFJS MeiLong Skewb Mixup I


The MFJS MeiLong Skew Mixup puzzles are skewb mechanisms with a little extra. Each version has small pieces on the centers that can swap after a partial turn. The MFJS MeiLong Skewb Mixup I has single, half-circle shaped pieces on each center that can swap.




www.thecubicle.com












YuXin Bull 2x2


The YuXin Bull is a modification of a 2x2 in the shape this adorable bull. Be warned though, It isn't as cute when its scrambled.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Since I think a lot of people were curious about the MGC repulsion here is my review of it:


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 10, 2020)

J perm will most probably adopt the yuxin bull


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> J perm will most probably adopt the yuxin bull


then the rat will eat it








YuXin Mouse 2x2


The YuXin Mouse 2x2 is a shape modification of a traditional 2x2 made to resemble a mouse! This puzzle is quite large measuring approximately 138 mm from top to bottom. Performance is good with smooth turning and decent corner cutting.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ve had the MGC Repulsion for a couple days and I don’t think it’s a bad cube. I don’t think it stands against the flagship cubes but it’s certainly not bad. I really like it because it’s really fast.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 10, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Thats why I said I understand why people would want to collect, I just said my preference. Sorry if you were offended, but just re-read the message.


Not offended in the slightest, just making a point  I did miss read what you wrote, my brain somehow added in a "don't" in your sentence.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 12, 2020)

VeryPuzzle Slip 3x3x3 Magic Cube Puzzle Black_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com





Nice to see a new cube from verypuzzle.

Does anyone know how it turns?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> VeryPuzzle Slip 3x3x3 Magic Cube Puzzle Black_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might just be a shape mod, similar to the Pandora Cube?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It might just be a shape mod, similar to the Pandora Cube?



Look at the other photos on the site, it has some serious other turns


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Look at the other photos on the site, it has some serious other turns


I’m not sure then. Maybe similarly to a gear cube, but not quite?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m not sure then. Maybe similarly to a gear cube, but not quite?



Looking at it more it seems like it has 3x3 turns, but you can twist the corners and that directly twists the edges too


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Looking at it more it seems like it has 3x3 turns, but you can twist the corners and that directly twists the edges too


That sounds like a fun challenge!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Does anyone know how it turns?


Just a theory, but it looks like it might be a corner turning cube with an internal gear mech.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> VeryPuzzle Slip 3x3x3 Magic Cube Puzzle Black_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...











VeryPuzzle Slip 3x3


The VeryPuzzle Slip 3x3 is a 3x3 shape mod where all of the pieces rotate independently of the rest of the puzzle. Tired of orienting edges or doing OLL on your 3x3 solves? If yes, then this is the puzzle for you. This is a DIY kit that is fully assembled, all you have to do is sticker it.




www.thecubicle.com




It is a corner and edge twist cube, not new, no added challenge


----------



## Tabe (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> VeryPuzzle Slip 3x3x3 Magic Cube Puzzle Black_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not new, actually came out over two years ago. I recall people saying it was very frustrating because the pieces turn practically by themselves.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Not new, actually came out over two years ago. I recall people saying it was very frustrating because the pieces turn practically by themselves.


Maybe why it's called the slip cube... because the pieces slip lol. looks like a gear cube. is that what it is?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Maybe why it's called the slip cube... because the pieces slip lol. looks like a gear cube. is that what it is?


It is a 3x3 that also allows piece twists


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 12, 2020)

__





SengSo 2x2 Duo Pyraminx Cube Stickerless_Pyraminx and Mastermorphix_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by ECShop







cubezz.com





Companies care more about pyraminx duo than clock apparently


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we need more clocks.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you expect? Did you expect everyone to care about clock so much?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 12, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> What did you expect? Did you expect everyone to care about clock so much?



This was not a confrontational post at all. I’m sorry if what I said offended you.

I was just pointing out that there have been a lot of Pyraminx Duos made, and now this one has special grips


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This was not a confrontational post at all. I’m sorry if what I said offended you.
> 
> I was just pointing out that there have been a lot of Pyraminx Duos made, and now this one has special grips


No offense at all. HOnestly I don't care about both pyraminx and clock lol. But true, There are lots of pyraminx mods.


----------



## qwr (Dec 13, 2020)

This isnt new but have you guys seen this lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> This isnt new but have you guys seen this lol


yeah, it looks pretty neat. There are also the 15,24, and 8 puzzles lite from qiyi


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> This isnt new but have you guys seen this lol


That person is *speed, *it's slightly humorous because all of the pieces are moving so fast they just wobble.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 14, 2020)

Just premiered a video and I made an announcement about the GAN Skewb
Let's just say we shouldn't be calling it THE Gan Skewb if you know what I'm saying.


Spoiler: Not self promotion I promise


----------



## swburk (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks like there's a new Meilong 5 coming out. The size and weight seem interesting, and it looks like they've made several mech improvements.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

The Gan Skewbs are up for pre-order on TheCubicle for $22 and $32.









GAN Skewb M Standard


The GAN Skewb M is the first skewb to have adjustable tensions and spring compression. It also features the new core/corner magnet layout. With all of this innovation, this skewb is sure to impress many top solvers.




www.thecubicle.com












GAN Skewb M Enhanced


The GAN Skewb M is the first skewb to have adjustable tensions and spring compression. It also features the new core/corner magnet layout. With all of this innovation, this magnetic skewb is sure to impress many top solvers. The Enhanced version of this puzzle features a more advanced magnetic...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The Gan Skewbs are up for pre-order on TheCubicle for $22 and $32.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with gan and not being able to produce just one version of their cubes?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The Gan Skewbs are up for pre-order on TheCubicle for $22 and $32.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the mad reaction, Owen? I just figured that I would let everybody know.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Why the mad reaction, Owen? I just figured that I would let everybody know.


Haven't you heard? Skweeb bad!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Haven't you heard? Skweeb bad!


Oh, I hate skewb, but shouldn’t people know that they can get it?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skewb sucks because it's literally just spamming sledge/hedge. I'm already disappointed enough that I spent $20 on the Aoyan. I guess it's nice to have a decent skewb that I can use for several years, though


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Why the mad reaction, Owen? I just figured that I would let everybody know.


Gan = bad
Skewb = bad
$32 = bad
Gan + Skewb + $32 =


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Gan = bad
> Skewb = bad
> $32 = bad
> Gan + Skewb + $32 =


^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^
^ ^ ^


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

I think the price is justified for being the first skewb with adjustable tensions, spring compression, and core magnets. I give them props for putting in the R&D and advancing WCA puzzle tech because I don't think it's as simple as copying the 3x3 design.


----------



## zslane (Dec 15, 2020)

The only GAN puzzle I own that I think is less than great is the 4x4. Other than that, their puzzles are top notch.

However, I too question the decision to release a Skewb before releasing, say, a Sq-1, or even an updated 4x4 (and/or a 5x5). GAN must know something about the Skewb's popularity that I/we don't...


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

zslane said:


> The only GAN puzzle I own that I think is less than great is the 4x4. Other than that, their puzzles are top notch.
> 
> However, I too question the decision to release a Skewb before releasing, say, a Sq-1, or even an updated 4x4 (and/or a 5x5). GAN must know something about the Skewb's popularity that I/we don't...



maybe if we go by event popularity, the easier puzzles like pyra and skewb are more popular?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

Gan is dumb for making a skewb before a square-1. There's already a really good skewb. The aoyan. Whereas for square-1 there isn't really any good option imo


----------



## zslane (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> maybe if we go by event popularity, the easier puzzles like pyra and skewb are more popular?



Perhaps. But by that logic you'd expect GAN to have released their pyra and skewb before their mega, but they didn't do that.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Gan is dumb for making a skewb before a square-1. There's already a really good skewb. The aoyan. Whereas for square-1 there isn't really any good option imo


First off, chill out in this thread lol. Skewb isn't the antichrist, and a lot of people love it.

The AoYan isn't perfect by any means. It's great, sure. But not perfect. GAN's design has a lot to offer in terms of new stuff that has never been seen in a Skewb, much less... many other puzzles. Besides, GAN might as well take a chance and branch out a bit. There's no sense in making 3x3s over and over again that are barely different from each other.

Regardless of how you feel about the event, I think that it's great that such a high-quality and high-standard twisty puzzle manufacturer is trying new things! It should be encouraged!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 15, 2020)

swburk said:


> Looks like there's a new Meilong 5 coming out. The size and weight seem interesting, and it looks like they've made several mech improvements.


It's been out for months. The factory-magnetic ones have always been the v2 mechanism.


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

zslane said:


> Perhaps. But by that logic you'd expect GAN to have released their pyra and skewb before their mega, but they didn't do that.


ok but megaminx is closest to 3x3 in mech so maybe they could adapt 3x3 tech easier. idk I'm not a puzzle designer


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 15, 2020)

Whats so good about the Ghuhong v4? SCS and TC say its okay, but some people are saying its better than the gan 11 m pro and stuff like that


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Whats so good about the Ghuhong v4? SCS and TC say its okay, but some people are saying its better than the gan 11 m pro and stuff like that


Ask @Owen Morrison he mains it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

zslane said:


> The only GAN puzzle I own that I think is less than great is the 4x4. Other than that, their puzzles are top notch.
> 
> However, I too question the decision to release a Skewb before releasing, say, a Sq-1, or even an updated 4x4 (and/or a 5x5). GAN must know something about the Skewb's popularity that I/we don't...


Well we will have to wait until z3 cubing gets it. He’s really good at skewb.

Edit: sorry for the double post. I got my account back.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The Gan Skewbs are up for pre-order on TheCubicle for $22 and $32.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, I was missing some things while my account was broken


----------



## Silky (Dec 15, 2020)

So DaYan is coming out with a new megaminx which is crazy..


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Whats so good about the Ghuhong v4? SCS and TC say its okay, but some people are saying its better than the gan 11 m pro and stuff like that


I think the performance is equal to that of the Gan 11 M Pro, but the Guhong V4 has this unique feeling that you can't get on the Gan 11 M Pro. However, many people don't like this feeling and because the Guhong V4 has much less customization options than the 11 M Pro they can't find a setup they like.


Silky said:


> So DaYan is coming out with a new megaminx which is crazy..


Yeah! I am super excited for it because it is the same size as the Galaxy V2 and it sounds like it is fast and quiet.


----------



## Silky (Dec 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think the performance is equal to that of the Gan 11 M Pro, but the Guhong V4 has this unique feeling that you can't get on the Gan 11 M Pro. However, many people don't like this feeling and because the Guhong V4 has much less customization options than the 11 M Pro they can't find a setup they like.
> 
> Yeah! I am super excited for it because it is the same size as the Galaxy V2 and it sounds like it is fast and quiet.


100%. Sad it doesn't come in stickered but it's awesome to see DaYan make a comeback with the Guhong v4, Tengyun v2, Tengyun 2x2, and now this.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Silky said:


> 100%. Sad it doesn't come in stickered but it's awesome to see DaYan make a comeback with the Guhong v4, Tengyun v2, Tengyun 2x2, and now this.


and the tengyun v1 and guhong v3


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m not sure if it’s real, but has anyone heard about a valk 6?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’m not sure if it’s real, but has anyone heard about a valk 6?


they just put out a shadow v2, I think the valk 6 rumors were from when they said new 6x6 but didn't release the name


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> they just put out a shadow v2, I think the valk 6 rumors were from when they said new 6x6 but didn't release the name


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


>


that was what turned out to be the shadow v2


----------



## Silky (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> and the tengyun v1 and guhong v3


v1 for sure but I'm not too sure about the v3.. Tengyun v1 is my favorite for OH.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


>


haha my video. But yes, its actually the shadow v2, read the desc.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 16, 2020)

GAN Speed Cube 2x2


The GAN Speed Cube 2x2 features a robust mechanism with tiles rather than stickers. This puzzle is durable and built to last, making it perfect for beginners or cubers on the go!




www.thecubicle.com





New Gan 2x2, doesnt look exciting


----------



## Tabe (Dec 16, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> GAN Speed Cube 2x2
> 
> 
> The GAN Speed Cube 2x2 features a robust mechanism with tiles rather than stickers. This puzzle is durable and built to last, making it perfect for beginners or cubers on the go!
> ...


That's because it's just the Rubik's RSC without the Rubik's branding. It's actually a good cube, albeit non-magnetic.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 17, 2020)

New YuXin Product.
Yuxin Cube – Posts | Facebook


Any idea? Looks to be a new pyraminx based on the marketing but with YuXin we really don't know.

EDIT: Interesting choice of hashtags as well (#moyucube #qiyicube #gancube)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 17, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> New YuXin Product.
> Yuxin Cube – Posts | Facebook
> 
> View attachment 14270
> ...


Maybe a pyraminx with magnet or spring adjustment?


----------



## ap_ (Dec 19, 2020)

Yep it's the little magic pyraminx m


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Tabe said:


> That's because it's just the Rubik's RSC without the Rubik's branding. It's actually a good cube, albeit non-magnetic.


Mine is not so good. Maybe because I _accidentally _put way too much weight 3 in it...


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> This is gonna sound stupid but I started cubing in 2009-2010 and I completely missed out on all the cool speedcubes of the era so I'd like to relive that now that I have spare money.
> Also I quite like mechanical things and playing with different puzzles, seeing how they feel, trying to set them up, etc. If you've ever tried old cubes you'll know that they feel different, often heavier and crunchier.


I am a minimalist. I often purge possessions. I stopped cubing between 2010-2019 and one day while moving got rid of my Eastsheen 4x4 type F, A, A II, and some other cool 3x3s as part of my “get rid of 1 thi if a day” project I did for a few years. I really regret getting rid of those older cubes since that era of cubes was sort of the be beginning of real speed cubes. I still really enjoy having a bunch of old puzzles since its
Fun to have my own museum of cubing history. 

I left them on the free bookshelf at my university library so atleast I know some other nerds are enjoying them now.

I find today’s hardware to still be inspiring and it’s fun to own all the classic models...and as a well paid adult cubes are still a relatively inexpensive thing to collect!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I am a minimalist. I often purge possessions. I stopped cubing between 2010-2019 and one day while moving got rid of my Eastsheen 4x4 type F, A, A II, and some other cool 3x3s as part of my “get rid of 1 thi if a day” project I did for a few years. I really regret getting rid of those older cubes since that era of cubes was sort of the be beginning of real speed cubes. I still really enjoy having a bunch of old puzzles since its
> Fun to have my own museum of cubing history.
> 
> I left them on the free bookshelf at my university library so atleast I know some other nerds are enjoying them now.
> ...


My only old cube is an original rubiks brand


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I am a minimalist. I often purge possessions. I stopped cubing between 2010-2019 and one day while moving got rid of my Eastsheen 4x4 type F, A, A II, and some other cool 3x3s as part of my “get rid of 1 thi if a day” project I did for a few years. I really regret getting rid of those older cubes since that era of cubes was sort of the be beginning of real speed cubes. I still really enjoy having a bunch of old puzzles since its
> Fun to have my own museum of cubing history.
> 
> I left them on the free bookshelf at my university library so atleast I know some other nerds are enjoying them now.
> ...



The people at the library won't appreciate the history  especially if people think that Chinese "knockoffs" are the same as Rubik's brand (although early cubes were basically the same exact mech)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> The people at the library won't appreciate the history  especially if people think that Chinese "knockoffs" are the same as Rubik's brand (although early cubes were basically the same exact mech)


I agree. I did go to an engineering only school though so I hope some other cuber took them, I know there was a larger than average cuber population there. Oh well...


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I agree. I did go to an engineering only school though so I hope some other cuber took them, I know there was a larger than average cuber population there. Oh well...


sad... Maybe you'll see them again


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2020)

I can't bring myself to purge my collection. I'll only sell puzzles I don't play with because I don't have much memory with them.
Last night I had a dream I was back in my college dorm (probably because LCC made a video about his dorm) and I found a "Valk Power 2" I never used. It was transparent plastic like a Kylin and had heavy smooth turning. Weird dream...


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2020)

dayan megaminx

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI9E_StnGa5/


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> I can't bring myself to purge my collection.


Don't do it! it seems we're on the similar pages when it comes to motives on collecting. Even the puzzles I don't solve often still bring me joy. I find that a puzzle I might want to get rid of a year later I'm quite happy I have.

Edit:
Also, is anyone else significantly underwhelmed by the factory magnetized Yuxin Little Magic M? I got a plain version, Cubicle celeritas, & a cubicle mystic. All of them feel inferior to my original YLMs with custom stronger magnets installed. Thoughts?


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Don't do it! it seems we're on the similar pages when it comes to motives on collecting. Even the puzzles I don't solve often still bring me joy. I find that a puzzle I might want to get rid of a year later I'm quite happy I have.
> 
> Edit:
> Also, is anyone else significantly underwhelmed by the factory magnetized Yuxin Little Magic M? I got a plain version, Cubicle celeritas, & a cubicle mystic. All of them feel inferior to my original YLMs with custom stronger magnets installed. Thoughts?



I bought a Moyu HuanYing just because the mech looks cool and I can't stop playing with it. There's something just so fascinating with the hollow turning and hollow clacky sound it makes. I guess you'll never know which cubes will become your favorite.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

The flare is here at $14.99








X-Man Flare 2x2 M


The X-Man Flare 2x2 M is a new magnetic 2x2 by QiYi sub-brand, X-Man Design. The Flare is the first 2x2 to feature adjustable magnets. Using adjustable switches located in the red, green, white piece, the Flare has three different magnetic settings based on the positions of the switches. Apart...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The flare is here at $14.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, red logo! Interesting choice.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 21, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> EDIT: Interesting choice of hashtags as well (#moyucube #qiyicube #gancube)


That's either extremely stupid or extremely cocky, I cannot tell which one though.


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That's either extremely stupid or extremely cocky, I cannot tell which one though.


I think we should just be glad Chinese companies even bother promoting to Western markets. I haven't seen Dayan communicate with any Western audiences on social media anywhere.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Review of the new dayan mega, plus onion at 2:55


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 23, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Edit:
> Also, is anyone else significantly underwhelmed by the factory magnetized Yuxin Little Magic M? I got a plain version, Cubicle celeritas, & a cubicle mystic. All of them feel inferior to my original YLMs with custom stronger magnets installed. Thoughts?


I haven't tried a magnetic original YLM but I rather like my factory magnetic one. Still not as good as the RS3M2020 though.


----------



## swburk (Dec 23, 2020)

MFJS MeiLong 8x8


The MFJS MeiLong 8x8 is a new speed-solvable 8x8 from Mofang Jiaoshi. This puzzle has a gently rounded exterior making it comfortable to hold.




www.thecubicle.com





Meilong 8x8 is up on the Cubicle! Was this announced already? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

mf8 Cullinan Cube


The mf8 Cullinan is a new, exquisite puzzle from mf8. This puzzle features precisely-placed, vibrant stickers and five indented faces with simple designs to contrast the elaborately designed decagram sides.




www.thecubicle.com




"Cube"


----------



## ap_ (Dec 23, 2020)

swburk said:


> MFJS MeiLong 8x8
> 
> 
> The MFJS MeiLong 8x8 is a new speed-solvable 8x8 from Mofang Jiaoshi. This puzzle has a gently rounded exterior making it comfortable to hold.
> ...


I have met a few people who bought the mf8 and instead got the Meilong 8x8 (you can tell by the new piece design and more vibrant colors). This is just the same thing but now it's in an updated box


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

bruh why would anyone buy this when you have pyra's like the MS









MonsterGO Pyraminx


The MonsterGO Pyraminx is an entry-level pyraminx designed by famous speedcube manufacturer GAN. Instead of magnets, this pyraminx, uses plastic bearings to help with positioning and alignment. Design-wise, the MonsterGO Pyraminx takes after the popular GAN Pyraminx.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> bruh why would anyone buy this when you have pyra's like the MS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially when it is a GAN Pyra without magnets. Won't be surprised to see a Monster GO Skewb coming soon.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 23, 2020)

swburk said:


> MFJS MeiLong 8x8
> 
> 
> The MFJS MeiLong 8x8 is a new speed-solvable 8x8 from Mofang Jiaoshi. This puzzle has a gently rounded exterior making it comfortable to hold.
> ...


Is this even new? Didn't they re-release the MF8 and MF9 under the Meilong name over a year ago? Or was that just the 9x9?


----------



## swburk (Dec 23, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Is this even new? Didn't they re-release the MF8 and MF9 under the Meilong name over a year ago? Or was that just the 9x9?



Not sure if the Meilong 9x9 was just a re-released MF9, but the description of this one calls it "a new speed-solvable 8x8" which I would think means it's not just a renamed MF8.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Is this even new? Didn't they re-release the MF8 and MF9 under the Meilong name over a year ago? Or was that just the 9x9?



Yup, they did. They definitely re-released the MF9, and I'm pretty sure they did the same with the MF8.


----------



## zslane (Dec 23, 2020)

The Monster pyra has "plastic bearings" instead of magnets to deliver stability. But what does that feel like in use? Have any other puzzles used that kind of mechanism (instead of magnets)?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2020)

zslane said:


> The Monster pyra has "plastic bearings" instead of magnets to deliver stability. But what does that feel like in use? Have any other puzzles used that kind of mechanism (instead of magnets)?


Are those ball bearings or something else?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

zslane said:


> The Monster pyra has "plastic bearings" instead of magnets to deliver stability. But what does that feel like in use? Have any other puzzles used that kind of mechanism (instead of magnets)?


I think the yuxin black kyrin skewb had plastic bearings


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

I think magnets > plastic bearings > metal bearings


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

GAN 356 Air (Master - 2019 Edition)


The GAN 356 Air Master 2019 Edition is a non-magnetized version of the latest GAN 356 Air M. This cube features a lightweight, crisp turn and uses GAN’s traditional GES system with pre-installed yellow GES nuts.




www.thecubicle.com




Still better than the Air M
I might pick one up and magnetize it myself since the older gan puzzles are far better IMO.

EDIT: This is just the Air M with no magnets


----------



## qwr (Dec 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> since the older gan puzzles are far better IMO.


why do you think this?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> why do you think this?


More stable, not as gimmicky, easier to set up


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> More stable, not as gimmicky, easier to set up


The SM is the peak of gan hardware.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The SM is the peak of gan hardware.


That stretch between the Air and the SM was the golden age of gan, all of those cubes were amazing. It's all gone downhill from there unfortunatley.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That stretch between the Air and the SM was the golden age of gan, all of those cubes were amazing. It's all gone downhill from there unfortunatley.


Yeah all those cubes were amazing for their time. I would main the SM over any early 2018 hardware for sure, and it is still used for OH by some top solvers.


----------



## swburk (Dec 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> GAN 356 Air (Master - 2019 Edition)
> 
> 
> The GAN 356 Air Master 2019 Edition is a non-magnetized version of the latest GAN 356 Air M. This cube features a lightweight, crisp turn and uses GAN’s traditional GES system with pre-installed yellow GES nuts.
> ...


Maybe I’m misunderstanding. This isn’t an older GAN puzzle is it? Isn’t it just the Air M (which was an XS without magnet adjustment) without magnets?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

swburk said:


> Maybe I’m misunderstanding. This isn’t an older GAN puzzle is it? Isn’t it just the Air M (which was an XS without magnet adjustment) without magnets?


I overlooked reading the description and thought it was the original Air model 

Now im mad at gan again

Also why is it the 2019 version of a cube that came out mid 2020?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 24, 2020)

Some information about the new YJ Square-1.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

Cubemaster linked this video in his description






This square-1 seems very promising, I can't wait to get my hands on it! My modded ylm is garbo


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Some information about the new YJ Square-1.


I'm really excited especially if it will be budget, like an mgc. I recently started squat and I love it. My little magic is really slow though.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'm really excited especially if it will be budget, like an mgc. I recently started squat and I love it. My little magic is really slow though.


ah yes, *SQUAT*


----------



## ap_ (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yup, they did. They definitely re-released the MF9, and I'm pretty sure they did the same with the MF8.


The Meilong 8x8 and 9x9 actually have an updated mechanism from the mf8 and mf9


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 24, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Is this even new? Didn't they re-release the MF8 and MF9 under the Meilong name over a year ago? Or was that just the 9x9?





ProStar said:


> Yup, they did. They definitely re-released the MF9, and I'm pretty sure they did the same with the MF8.


I hear Moyu did a stealth v2 to their Meilong 9 design, so while the _original_ Meilong 9 was a repackaged MF9, the newer ones might not be. If we extrapolate from that, the Meilong 8 might be a new design too.

(edit: didn't see ap_'s post above)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 24, 2020)

Apparently some unreleased cubes in the pic.
I know of the animal but not of the other ones.





__ https://www.facebook.com/883590318408978/posts/3077470369020951


----------



## qwr (Dec 24, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Apparently some unreleased cubes in the pic.
> I know of the animal but not of the other ones.
> 
> 
> ...


2 3x3s in the background. little magic and huanlong? there's a skeleton sphere sliding puzzle (idk if released) probably like dayan puzzle ball, 6x6, yuxin bull animal, and their push ball toy. Also the whole thing is in an apple slice for some reason.


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

GAN fanboys are probably creaming their pants over this limited edition cube


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 25, 2020)

qwr said:


> GAN fanboys are probably creaming their pants over this limited edition cube


_family friendly comment, i see_


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> _family friendly comment, i see_


when you're so excited you spill your coffee creamer on your pants


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> when you're so excited you spill your coffee creamer on your pants


Nice cover up lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> when you're so excited you spill your coffee creamer on your pants


I'm not a coffee drinker but I hate it when I'm putting whipped cream on my hot chocolate and it just gets everywhere, like whats the big deal?


----------



## qwr (Dec 26, 2020)

this is not exactly a new cube but I'm surprised there are so few reviews on the little magic 2x2 m. some reviews even called it the best budget 2x2. I quite like the feel of my nonmagnetic little magic 2x2 (with lots of silk and traxxas added) so I would seriously consider maining a lm 2x2 m. although I think it's just my turning that is too inaccurate rather than magnets really being necessary


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> this is not exactly a new cube but I'm surprised there are so few reviews on the little magic 2x2 m. some reviews even called it the best budget 2x2. I quite like the feel of my nonmagnetic little magic 2x2 (with lots of silk and traxxas added) so I would seriously consider maining a lm 2x2 m. although I think it's just my turning that is too inaccurate rather than magnets really being necessary


I prefer my yupo v2 over my friend's ylm in feel


----------



## qwr (Dec 27, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I prefer my yupo v2 over my friend's ylm in feel


I didn't like the turning feel of the yupo v2 m for some reason. Something about it was wobbly and prone to corner twisting even with the magnets.

cubezz has something new coming soon





1cm CubeLab Tiny Cube_Products Info_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> this is not exactly a new cube but I'm surprised there are so few reviews on the little magic 2x2 m. some reviews even called it the best budget 2x2. I quite like the feel of my nonmagnetic little magic 2x2 (with lots of silk and traxxas added) so I would seriously consider maining a lm 2x2 m. although I think it's just my turning that is too inaccurate rather than magnets really being necessary


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 27, 2020)

Just "leaked" some news on the new GAN Timer over on our socials.
Let's just say it is just around the corner!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 29, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just "leaked" some news on the new GAN Timer over on our socials.
> Let's just say it is just around the corner!


Well lets hope we all got big Christmas bonuses or gifts because otherwise us mere mortals won't be able to afford this timer. 

In other news. Has anyone else who owns both noticed the similarities to the GuHong v4 and the Gan 356 XS? I have noticed this realease from Dayan actually possesses a lot of the positive qualities many attribute to Gan cubes. It's light, airy, and and has that paper like quality when turning. For me the GuHong has less resistance when turning and feels better in the hands compared to the XS. The Guhong also has objectively superior corner cutting compared to the XS. Both have a very light and papery feel. When i first felt the XS it felt sort of cheap...the GuHong doesn't have this cheap feel however when turning, it seems to suit the rest of the cube perfectly, it just sort of works. On my coffee scale my GuHong weighs 67.2g and my XS is 66.7, both essentially 67g. 

Thoughts? My GuHong reminds me very much of my XS...But i never reach for my XS, in fact I consider it sort of a collectors pieces since it's the only Gan cube in my collection. I find the GuHong much more pleasant to solve on than the XS and just a fantastic cube to solve on overall. At $15 i think its an absolute win.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Well lets hope we all got big Christmas bonuses or gifts because otherwise us mere mortals won't be able to afford this timer.
> 
> In other news. Has anyone else who owns both noticed the similarities to the GuHong v4 and the Gan 356 XS? I have noticed this realease from Dayan actually possesses a lot of the positive qualities many attribute to Gan cubes. It's light, airy, and and has that paper like quality when turning. For me the GuHong has less resistance when turning and feels better in the hands compared to the XS. The Guhong also has objectively superior corner cutting compared to the XS. Both have a very light and papery feel. When i first felt the XS it felt sort of cheap...the GuHong doesn't have this cheap feel however when turning, it seems to suit the rest of the cube perfectly, it just sort of works. On my coffee scale my GuHong weighs 67.2g and my XS is 66.7, both essentially 67g.
> 
> Thoughts? My GuHong reminds me very much of my XS...But i never reach for my XS, in fact I consider it sort of a collectors pieces since it's the only Gan cube in my collection. I find the GuHong much more pleasant to solve on than the XS and just a fantastic cube to solve on overall. At $15 i think its an absolute win.


I have the Guhong v3, how would you say that compares to the v4? It looks to me just like the cube was scaled up 2 mm but I'm not 100% sure since I don't have the v4.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I have the Guhong v3, how would you say that compares to the v4? It looks to me just like the cube was scaled up 2 mm but I'm not 100% sure since I don't have the v4.



I have both the V3 and the V4, as well as the Gan 11, Tengyun V2, and Gan X which I believe it compares to. 

The V4 feels completely different that the V3, and is obviously larger. I would say that the V4 feels like the Tengyun V2 in quality with some aspects that relate to the flagship Gan cubes. It is slightly too slow for me at the moment, but I have yet to set it up.


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2020)

From Qiyi, a new budget 7x7:






I don't do 7x7 so idk how hardware is there. I see light blue stickerless shades like the warrior W that I don't think look as good as a darker blue.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

qwr said:


> From Qiyi, a new budget 7x7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks much much better than the original qixing. The original qixing was my first 7x7 and at the time it was alright, but I'm very glad they fixed the issue of the caps coming off, I had to order a lot of replacement caps for my original qixing. I also doubt it will be worth it since its nonmagnetic and the Yufu v2 is going to be very hard to beat for future budget puzzles.


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It looks much much better than the original qixing. The original qixing was my first 7x7 and at the time it was alright, but I'm very glad they fixed the issue of the caps coming off, I had to order a lot of replacement caps for my original qixing. I also doubt it will be worth it since its nonmagnetic and the Yufu v2 is going to be very hard to beat for future budget puzzles.


I don't actually own a 7x7 - I tried my friend's Cubicle Hays 7 M iirc a year ago and it was super satisfying to turn, so I don't think I would get a non-magnetic big cube because having the layers align is just too satisfying and having misaligned layers on a big cube is just no fun.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

qwr said:


> I don't actually own a 7x7 - I tried my friend's Cubicle Hays 7 M iirc a year ago and it was super satisfying to turn, so I don't think I would get a non-magnetic big cube because having the layers align is just too satisfying and having misaligned layers on a big cube is just no fun.


Yeah, layer misalignments on big cubes are actually the worst. Nonmagnetic 4x4's aren't very bad at all compared to their magnetic versions, 5x5's are a little worse, but 6 & 7 pretty much need magnets to be anywhere near as good as flagships. It's critical for 3x3 stage that other parts of the cube aren't going wild, and it also makes edge pairing much more bearable when there aren't 4 other slices that are trying to turn. However, I think the hays is the worst magnetic 7x7. This isn't because the mechanism is bad, it's because the magnets are bad. For some reason they put the strongest magnets in the 2nd layer instead of the 3rd layer, so trying to turn the second layer on its own or use a slice move on the 3rd layer is nearly impossible without something else moving

but yeah, magnets are critical in 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2020)

The only "big cube" I have is a MF5 5x5 I got like 2 years ago and it's decent for casual solving but the moment you try to execute an alg fast it just locks up randomly


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

qwr said:


> The only "big cube" I have is a MF5 5x5 I got like 2 years ago and it's decent for casual solving but the moment you try to execute an alg fast it just locks up randomly


That was my first 5x5! It wasn't awful but it was also not fantastic. I probably should've just gotten a yuxin cloud.


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That was my first 5x5! It wasn't awful but it was also not fantastic. I probably should've just gotten a yuxin cloud.


I think I picked the cheapest 5x5 on the cubicle that wasn't rated 3 stars or lower. 
Actually when the layers are perfectly aligned, there can still be some catching. I think this is due to internal flash or edge piece assemblies that aren't perfectly flush.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yeah, layer misalignments on big cubes are actually the worst. Nonmagnetic 4x4's aren't very bad at all compared to their magnetic versions, 5x5's are a little worse, but 6 & 7 pretty much need magnets to be anywhere near as good as flagships. It's critical for 3x3 stage that other parts of the cube aren't going wild, and it also makes edge pairing much more bearable when there aren't 4 other slices that are trying to turn. However, I think the hays is the worst magnetic 7x7. This isn't because the mechanism is bad, it's because the magnets are bad. For some reason they put the strongest magnets in the 2nd layer instead of the 3rd layer, so trying to turn the second layer on its own or use a slice move on the 3rd layer is nearly impossible without something else moving
> 
> but yeah, magnets are critical in 6x6 and 7x7


There is a much much worse magnetic 7x7...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

stuff








WitEden 3x3x11 II


The WitEden 3x3x11 II is a cuboid with a twist. The difference here is that the three middle layers have been rotated 90 degrees. See if you've got what it takes to solve this crazy puzzle!




www.thecubicle.com












LanLan Gear Hexagonal Prism


The LanLan Gear Hexagonal Prism is a shape modification of a traditional gear 3x3. But with a new shape comes new challenges. Don't get lost solving this one!




www.thecubicle.com












AJ Bauhinia Dodecahedron II


The AJ Bauhinia Dodecahedron II is a very interesting puzzle. With this novel mechanism, you can shape shift, jumble, and bandage different pieces. Give it a try!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Dec 30, 2020)

Personally I think the Witeden sticker less shades are pretty bad, especially the dark yellow. IDK why anyone likes them. Supposedly the stickered puzzles are a lot better quality too.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> I don't actually own a 7x7 - I tried my friend's Cubicle Hays 7 M iirc a year ago and it was super satisfying to turn, so I don't think I would get a non-magnetic big cube because having the layers align is just too satisfying and having misaligned layers on a big cube is just no fun.


There's no reason to get a non-magnetic 7x7. The Yufu v2m is $20 or less and is roughly 500x as good as anything cheaper.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 30, 2020)

Tabe said:


> There's no reason to get a non-magnetic 7x7. The Yufu v2m is $20 or less and is roughly 500x as good as anything cheaper.


Or you could get the Mr M 7x7.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Or you could get the Mr M 7x7.


LOL. I may have had a thing or two to say about that:


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 31, 2020)

Less "upcoming" and more "recently released": I got to try the new Dayan megaminx yesterday and it was _great_. Didn't buy it because I don't practise megaminx anymore and it was quite pricey (about the same as the three puzzles I did buy), but it was still rather tempting.

My preference for cubes has mostly shifted from slow and stable to lightning fast, stability be damned, and I think the Dayan mega at least fills the "lightning fast" checkbox. (Didn't play with it enough to really tell whether it sacrificed stability. Maybe next time I visit the store…)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Less "upcoming" and more "recently released": I got to try the new Dayan megaminx yesterday and it was _great_. Didn't buy it because I don't practise megaminx anymore and it was quite pricey (about the same as the three puzzles I did buy), but it was still rather tempting.
> 
> My preference for cubes has mostly shifted from slow and stable to lightning fast, stability be damned, and I think the Dayan mega at least fills the "lightning fast" checkbox. (Didn't play with it enough to really tell whether it sacrificed stability. Maybe next time I visit the store…)


@Owen Morrison also set it up on his stream last night. He also seemed to really enjoy it, and said that it might make his times drop by 1-2 seconds (which is quite a bit for him, since he is a speedy boi).


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm going to get the Dayan v2 megaminx alongside the MGC square-1 (when it comes out)!
squan and mega are very pog events


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 31, 2020)

I really want to try it... Maybe when comps are back. I main a Cyclone boys and never got myself to buy a new one because I hardly practice.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm going to get the Dayan v2 megaminx alongside the MGC square-1 (when it comes out)!
> squan and mega are very pog events


MGC Sq1 !!??
Waiting for the MGC Clock ( Probably wont happen)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MGC Sq1 !!??


The MGC square-1 is coming out in February, and people testing the prototype say that it is far better than the volt v2 and the ylm. Square-1 is one of my main events, so I'm definitely going to pick it up 



> Waiting for the MGC Clock ( Probably wont happen)


The Qiyi clock is already quite good.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm going to get the Dayan v2 megaminx alongside the MGC square-1 (when it comes out)!
> squan and mega are very pog events


Also Alex now that I got a volt v2 I risked the corner mod on my YLM and it is better, but not as good as the volt.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> The MGC square-1 is coming out in February, and people testing the prototype say that it is far better than the volt v2 and the ylm. Square-1 is one of my main events, so I'm definitely going to pick it up
> 
> 
> The Qiyi clock is already quite good.


Ya, But I don't wanna spend $30 on a clock.
How much will MGC SQ1 Be?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Ya, But I don't wanna spend $30 on a clock.



It's definitely worth it. It feels so amazing to turn and solve


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Ya, But I don't wanna spend $30 on a clock.
> How much will MGC SQ1 Be?


I'm pretty sure the MGC sq1 will be around $15 to $20


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm pretty sure the MGC sq1 will be around $15 to $20


Just got the Volt V2 M last week and learned it. Loving the event


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 31, 2020)

When will MGC square 1 release?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 31, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> When will MGC square 1 release?


A month ago, they said the Square-1 was in "internal testing stage." I don't think there is a certain release date (yet), but likely to be soon. Anyone feel free to correct me on that


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry for the double post but I think this is fairly new (on Cubezz):


Spoiler: New "Cubes"??



View attachment 14396


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> A month ago, they said the Square-1 was in "internal testing stage." I don't think there is a certain release date (yet), but likely to be soon. Anyone feel free to correct me on that


YJ said that it's likely going to release in February


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Calvins is just messing around








Calvin's 4x4 Glassy House Cube I


Calvin's 4x4 Glassy House Cube I is a neat combination of two different puzzles. The base and "walls" of the house are made from a transparent stickered 4x4 and the roof is made from 4x4 fisher cube parts.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Calvins is just messing around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a strange puzzle. Not only is it a basic shapemod, one we've seen before, but also why is only part of it transparent? 

And this one is even more of a stretch https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/calvins-sydney-opera-house-4x4-i
Like they could've made an interestingly shaped jumbling puzzle that actually resembles the shells of the opera house. And why pink? Man sometimes Calvin's Puzzle makes no sense.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> This is such a strange puzzle. Not only is it a basic shapemod, one we've seen before, but also why is only part of it transparent?
> 
> And this one is even more of a stretch https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/calvins-sydney-opera-house-4x4-i
> Like they could've made an interestingly shaped jumbling puzzle that actually resembles the shells of the opera house. And why pink? Man sometimes Calvin's Puzzle makes no sense.


I'd say the opera house looks a little more pleasing to solve. The Calvin 4x4 Glassy House Cube is trying to imitate the windows in a house, but doesn't look as pleasing to solve.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 4, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJoZ2Kqp39X/

New cube from a new company!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJoZ2Kqp39X/
> 
> New cube from a new company!


why did @Mo_A2244 eyes up?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> why did @Mo_A2244 eyes up?



It's because I beat him to it.
Very competitive.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> why did @Mo_A2244 eyes up?


yeah that seems strange


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> why did @Mo_A2244 eyes up?


It's mainly due to the fact Zain never tells me this stuff before he posts it (cause we bros) eventhough he is supposed to tell me everything he discussed with Phil etc. (and he doesn't so I see it for the 1st time on the forums.)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJoZ2Kqp39X/
> 
> New cube from a new company!


looks like a gan. Maybe something like Monster Go.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey, at least it isn't named exactly the same thing as another company's line of cubes. Oh wait...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> looks like a gan. Maybe something like Monster Go.


It is by a former gan designer, it looks like he just copied Gan. I hope he churns it out for like $20


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It is by a former gan designer, it looks like he just copied Gan. I hope he churns it out for like $20


I do like the box design though, it looks sweet with that weird Cobweb design around the outside. Looks good.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 4, 2021)

Off-topic, but now I realized that Mo_A2244 and Zain_A24 are two different users! I knew there were two different people in the vids, but didn't know they had different accounts.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 4, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Off-topic, but now I realized that Mo_A2244 and Zain_A24 are two different users! I knew there were two different people in the vids, but didn't know they had different accounts.


Why were you confused on that???


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> looks like a gan. Maybe something like Monster Go.


Time for me to do some digging.
Former GAN employee.
Looks like I have some talking to do with GAN. Will be an interesting reaction.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It is by a former gan designer, it looks like he just copied Gan. I hope he churns it out for like $20


I'd buy 3 of them (Still less than the 11 M Pro) To say thanks.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Why were you confused on that???


The logo looked similar, and I guess I didn't carefully read the username.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJoZ2Kqp39X/
> 
> New cube from a new company!


This is very Gan-like...









MsCube MS3-V1 M 3x3 (Standard)


The MsCUBE Ms3-v1 is a new magnetic speedcube by up-and-coming MsCUBE. Designed by a former GAN designer, the Ms3-v1 has a crunchy, tactile feel with a high degree of flex. If you’re curious about a speedcube made by a brand new manufacturer, give this one a try! Comes with: MsCUBE pouch...




www.thecubicle.com












MsCube MS3-V1 M 3x3 (Enhanced)


The MsCUBE Ms3-v1 is a new magnetic speedcube by up-and-coming MsCUBE. Designed by a former GAN designer, the Ms3-v1 has a crunchy, tactile feel with a high degree of flex. The Enhanced edition features a dual magnetic positioning system. If you’re curious about a speedcube made by a brand new...




www.thecubicle.com





It says in the product description that it was designed by a former Gan product designer, so that’s why it is basically Gan.

EDIT: It also says it’s a “V1,” so I assume that we can expect more from them in the future. (@Nmile7300 your future-predicting skills didn’t see this coming less than a day in the future!  )

EDIT 2: Phil is unboxing it on TheCubicle’s stream right now!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This is very Gan-like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hype! A gan that costs 30-35 bucks!


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2021)

Well GAN itself was founded by a former member of Guojia/Alpha/Type A so don't be surprised!



DNF_Cuber said:


> Hype! A gan that costs 30-35 bucks!


The Monster Go cubes exist


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Hype! A gan that costs 30-35 bucks!


We still have the standard and enhanced though. Why can't Gan make up it's mind and just make one cube?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Hype! A gan that costs 30-35 bucks!


Well there's the 354m v2 for 25, and the 356 m, along with the 356m lite.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 5, 2021)

JP cubing said:


> Well there's the 354m v2 for 25, and the 356 m, along with the 356m lite.


I meant a flagship. I am just going to be glad if GAN loses some business on this.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> We still have the standard and enhanced though. Why can't Gan make up it's mind and just make one cube?


Surely you’ve read by now that this cube is not produced by Gan? The fact that they (Ms cube) did use the same naming system is kind of confusing though.


DNF_Cuber said:


> I meant a flagship. I am just going to be glad if GAN loses some business on this.


Not that I hate Gan as a company but I agree with you. If this is a cheaper option for a similar product, hopefully it will save people some money and drive the market a little.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> EDIT 2: Phil is unboxing it on TheCubicle’s stream right now!


I wasn't able to watch the stream so did anybody see it, and if so, how does the cube look and what did Phil say about it?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wasn't able to watch the stream so did anybody see it, and if so, how does the cube look and what did Phil say about it?


He said it was like a Gan cube swallowed a Valk Elite.

I watched the first hour or so. The finish is glossy. Had a kind of confusing adjustment system which Phil said he would go over in the review. The cube was also really quiet. I think he liked the enhanced version more than the standard. (Enhanced has center-edge magnets in addition to edge-corner magnets.)


----------



## qwr (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> We still have the standard and enhanced though. Why can't Gan make up it's mind and just make one cube?


what's wrong with more options?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> We still have the standard and enhanced though. Why can't Gan make up it's mind and just make one cube?


You're the kind of person that hates GAN cubes without having any. Hating a cube because of a price is not a good reason to hate a cube you know.
(Irrelevant to your post but I've seen a lot of GAN cube hate coming from your direction without reasonable justification)

They're giving us options, that's definitely a good thing.

Back to upcoming cubes...


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 5, 2021)

Is the gan 11 m pro uv coated and frosted version discontinued ?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2021)

GAN CUBER said:


> Is the gan 11 m pro uv coated and frosted version discontinued ?


I think they had a few production issues so stopped making them but they may restart.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> You're the kind of person that hates GAN cubes without having any. Hating a cube because of a price is not a good reason to hate a cube you know.
> (Irrelevant to your post but I've seen a lot of GAN cube hate coming from your direction without reasonable justification)
> 
> They're giving us options, that's definitely a good thing.
> ...


I don't just hate Gan for it's price. It's cubes often are repeated from the last just changing little things and marketing it as revolutionary. Take for example the 11 M pro. They added these shiny "core magnets" and called it revolutionary. They might be cool, but they work the same as normal magnets, and it is near impossible to feel the magnet strength change when you change the magnets.



qwr said:


> what's wrong with more options?


Nothing is wrong with more options, however, a standard and enhanced is a bit unnecessary. In the MS3, the enhanced supposedly has a "Dual magnet system" and although I don't know what it is, what I do know is that it probably is the exact same as normal magnets. From what I can tell, that is the only difference. That being said, I really liked the idea of the 11 M pro coming in all different surfaces. This is probably a good thing to call revolutionary, because no more are we stuck with whatever surface the cube comes with, although, none of this matters to me because I prefer stickers.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't just hate Gan for it's price. It's cubes often are repeated from the last just changing little things and marketing it as revolutionary. Take for example the 11 M pro. They added these shiny "core magnets" and called it revolutionary. They might be cool, but they work the same as normal magnets, and it is near impossible to feel the magnet strength change when you change the magnets.
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with more options, however, a standard and enhanced is a bit unnecessary. In the MS3, the enhanced supposedly has a "Dual magnet system" and although I don't know what it is, what I do know is that it probably is the exact same as normal magnets. From what I can tell, that is the only difference. That being said, I really liked the idea of the 11 M pro coming in all different surfaces. This is probably a good thing to call revolutionary, because no more are we stuck with whatever surface the cube comes with, although, none of this matters to me because I prefer stickers.


I'll take this over to the cubing argument thread.
You have made some questionable statements so I'll deal with them over there (*rolls up sleeves*)


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 5, 2021)

But Cubelelo still has the uv coated and soft versions


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't just hate Gan for it's price. It's cubes often are repeated from the last just changing little things and marketing it as revolutionary. Take for example the 11 M pro. They added these shiny "core magnets" and called it revolutionary. They might be cool, but they work the same as normal magnets, and it is near impossible to feel the magnet strength change when you change the magnets.
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with more options, however, a standard and enhanced is a bit unnecessary. In the MS3, the enhanced supposedly has a "Dual magnet system" and although I don't know what it is, what I do know is that it probably is the exact same as normal magnets. From what I can tell, that is the only difference. That being said, I really liked the idea of the 11 M pro coming in all different surfaces. This is probably a good thing to call revolutionary, because no more are we stuck with whatever surface the cube comes with, although, none of this matters to me because I prefer stickers.


they(core mags) are not useless, they give the magnets a more subtle feel and improves stability without tactility. Not that I like gan.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 5, 2021)

PicubeShop's MS Cube video:





English subs: https://mega.nz/folder/SZxDHI6B#ApohUi_eVzWmPwy4SjPITQ

(Translation is a bit iffy because I did it by ear.)

Correction: the edge magnets are on the edge _feet_, not the torpedo. (Well, the magnet placement shows up in the video a second later anyway.)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Tabe (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> In the MS3, the enhanced supposedly has a "Dual magnet system" and although I don't know what it is, what I do know is that it probably is the exact same as normal magnets. From what I can tell, that is the only difference.


Bonus points for criticizing something without knowing what it is. C'mon.

"Dual magnets" in this case means edge/center on top of the normal edge/corner magnets.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 5, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Bonus points for criticizing something without knowing what it is. C'mon.
> 
> "Dual magnets" in this case means edge/center on top of the normal edge/corner magnets.


or maybe the core-corner


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or maybe the core-corner


in the video, its like the valk elite edge-center but the edge mag is on the track instead of inside the piece.


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

Mom can we have GAN cube? 
We have GAN cube at home. 
GAN cube at home:


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> Mom can we have GAN cube?
> We have GAN cube at home.
> GAN cube at home:


tbh "gan cube at home" might end up being better than actual gan cube


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> Mom can we have GAN cube?
> We have GAN cube at home.
> GAN cube at home:


this was literally one of the top comments on the cubicle's vid. saw it earlier. funny nevertheless, but, as redditors would say, repost


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

JP cubing said:


> this was literally one of the top comments on the cubicle's vid. saw it earlier. funny nevertheless, but, as redditors would say, repost


I reposted myself (that's my comment lol)





xyzzy said:


> PicubeShop's MS Cube video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe you can help me translate this https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gan-factory-tour-amateur-translation.78660/


----------



## Nathan Black (Jan 6, 2021)

How light will the next GAN cube be? im guessing 59 grams. also, do you think that GAN will make a 5x5 this year?


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 6, 2021)

first cube of 2021: Ms cube ms3 or whatever


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 6, 2021)

here it is on speedcubeshop it the only cube i could think of that came out in 2021!








SpeedCubeShop


Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Nathan Black (Jan 6, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> first cube of 2021: Ms cube ms3 or whatever


yess i really want it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Nathan Black said:


> How light will the next GAN cube be? im guessing 59 grams. also, do you think that GAN will make a 5x5 this year?


do you think GAN will let you stop posting unnecessary threads this year?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> do you think GAN will let you stop posting unnecessary threads this year?


He's got the WR for shortest lived thread, Gone in 6 minutes. I even made a profile post on my account to celebrate!


----------



## Nathan Black (Jan 6, 2021)

few questions. Do you think the Gan Skewb M is good? Will there be another 3x3 with core magnets? Will there be a Dayan GuHong v5M


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nathan Black said:


> How light will the next GAN cube be? im guessing 59 grams. also, do you think that GAN will make a 5x5 this year?


about 56 grams is the weight of the 11 m pro if you remove the corner core magnets.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> maybe you can help me translate this https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gan-factory-tour-amateur-translation.78660/


Video seems long, too much effort. (Also I'm boycotting Gan so it doesn't really make sense for me to have translated their marketing material more than any other cubing companies'…)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 6, 2021)

Nathan Black said:


> How light will the next GAN cube be? im guessing 59 grams. also, do you think that GAN will make a 5x5 this year?


I literally do not care if gan will make a cube that is 10 grams, it will be about as stable as Yugoslavia in 1990 and feel the same as every cube since the 354 that came out nearly 3 years ago. If they do make a 5x5 its likely to be similar to their 4x4, decent outers and awful inners, no one is going to buy it except for gan fanboys and kids with daddys money.

In short, nothing will change in the meta if either of these things happen


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> it will be about as stable as Yugoslavia in 1990


That means the cube is literally falling apart and dysfunctional


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

Not really a puzzle, but at least now we can have our own shades for FTO. Might just be me that Likes them because I actually have my own scheme since I use stickered but whatever.








Face-Turning Octahedron Sticker Set


This is a sticker set intended for the Face-Turning Octahedron. Choose any 8 colors or go with the Classic layout. Please by advised that this is an 8 sided puzzle, so be sure to pick a color for every side! These stickers are custom fitted to their specific puzzle. The product image is only...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## zslane (Jan 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> If they do make a 5x5 its likely to be similar to their 4x4...



That doesn't make sense to me. Since the GAN 460 M was released, their puzzles have evolved considerably. Every GAN puzzle that has come after has felt nothing at all like the 4x4. The trajectory of GAN puzzle development indicates pretty clearly that a 5x5 would be nothing at all like their 4x4.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I literally do not care if gan will make a cube that is 10 grams, it will be about as stable as Yugoslavia in 1990 and feel the same as every cube since the 354 that came out nearly 3 years ago. If they do make a 5x5 its likely to be similar to their 4x4, decent outers and awful inners, no one is going to buy it except for gan fanboys and kids with daddys money.
> 
> In short, nothing will change in the meta if either of these things happen


lmao this deserves an award


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I literally do not care if gan will make a cube that is 10 grams, it will be about as stable as Yugoslavia in 1990 and feel the same as every cube since the 354 that came out nearly 3 years ago. If they do make a 5x5 its likely to be similar to their 4x4, decent outers and awful inners, no one is going to buy it except for gan fanboys and kids with daddys money.
> 
> In short, nothing will change in the meta if either of these things happen


I nominate this post for the 2021 forum awards!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 6, 2021)

zslane said:


> That doesn't make sense to me. Since the GAN 460 M was released, their puzzles have evolved considerably. Every GAN puzzle that has come after has felt nothing at all like the 4x4. The trajectory of GAN puzzle development indicates pretty clearly that a 5x5 would be nothing at all like their 4x4.


The problem with your argument is that no big cube development had taken place. Sure, the rest of their puzzles are alright, but that's not saying their big cubes will also be decent. The mechanisms of big cubes are completely different and unique from any other puzzle, so lack of experience in big cube design will most likely cause the 5x5 to be based on the 4x4.

Big cube design is much harder than smaller puzzles and side events, so I'm going to say that it will flop again unless they blatantly copy some other companies design (which I wouldn't put past them)

Also, their trajectory of the puzzle development has gone extremely downhill since the 460 came out. At least they tried to make new cubes back then, now the best they can do is put extra magnets in their cube.


----------



## zslane (Jan 6, 2021)

Fair enough.

I don't like the 460 M, but I nevertheless remain curious to see what a GAN 5x5 might be like. I like all of GAN's recent puzzles, including their Megaminx, and prefer to remain optimistic that I would also like any new big puzzles from GAN.


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

big brain development by @cyoubx


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> big brain development by @cyoubx


I thought of a worse version of that, my idea was to have each magnet in a compartment where they could rattle around slightly. My problem with his is that I don't see how the spring can be attached to both magnets in each edge.


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I thought of a worse version of that, my idea was to have each magnet in a compartment where they could rattle around slightly. My problem with his is that I don't see how the spring can be attached to both magnets in each edge.


why do they both need to be on springs? I'm sure if you really tried you could do it with corners.
also wouldn't rattling magnets be annoying to listen to?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> why do they both need to be on springs? I'm sure if you really tried you could do it with corners.
> also wouldn't rattling magnets be annoying to listen to?


yeah, it would be a little hard to fit multiple springs inside a corner though. also I said mine was a *worse *version of his idea.


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yeah, it would be a little hard to fit multiple springs inside a corner though. also I said mine was a *worse *version of his idea.


like cyoubx said it doesn't have to be coil springs. it could be a flat piece of metal or plastic which would simplify things


----------



## cyoubx (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> big brain development by @cyoubx



Haha thanks for linking that. I'll pay it forward by saying that someone just tried implementing this in an actual cube and noticed a difference in feel!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I thought of a worse version of that, my idea was to have each magnet in a compartment where they could rattle around slightly. My problem with his is that I don't see how the spring can be attached to both magnets in each edge.


I tried this in my skewb and it sucked. Harld noticeable and loud click sound. CYOUBX's version is hopefully much better


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

cyoubx said:


> Haha thanks for linking that. I'll pay it forward by saying that someone just tried implementing this in an actual cube and noticed a difference in feel!



have you seen the @cuber Q video on the core magnets and angles? I think it provides a great explanation. He also has a video on trying to measure magnet strength objectively.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 7, 2021)

this looks kinda meh









YuXin Little Magic Pyraminx M


The Little Magic Pyraminx M is a new puzzle from YuXin. This puzzle features a strong magnetic feel with vibrant stickerless shades. This customized version was used by Tymon Kolasiński to set the current world record average of 1.83 seconds.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> big brain development by @cyoubx


I can't be the only one who saw dynamite


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Not really a puzzle, but at least now we can have our own shades for FTO. Might just be me that Likes them because I actually have my own scheme since I use stickered but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your color Scheme?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

Milominx said:


> What is your color Scheme?


I use full brights, except for bright blue and normal red on Tc


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Jan 7, 2021)

I saw news of the black kylin series on reddits


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> big brain development by @cyoubx


Chris Tran's suggestion a long time ago was wider magnets. I've used wider magnets in a few cubes, and they work. As far as higher-order cubes, you can certainly fit bigger diameter magnets in bigger cubes. That has fewer moving parts than a spring, and is therefore better.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 8, 2021)

I've been spouting all over the forums praise for the GuHong v4. Ive even said it has gan like qualities and feel at a fraction of the price. JPerm agrees at 9:04 in this vid. Seriously, the GuHong v4 is a pretty nice cube!


----------



## Cubertix (Jan 8, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I've been spouting all over the forums praise for the GuHong v4. Ive even said it has gan like qualities and feel at a fraction of the price. JPerm agrees at 9:04 in this vid. Seriously, the GuHong v4 is a pretty nice cube!



I really like this cube but i use completely different settings for it than Jperm (I avg like 20s so obviously i need different settings)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 8, 2021)

I loved my Guhong V4, but unfortunately it broke bc the plastic keeping the spring in place is very, very thin and it snapped. I guess I put too much pressure on the cube trying to get sub 1 nb perm for my YT video lol


----------



## swburk (Jan 8, 2021)

Not really a new puzzle, but it seems like there's now a black stickered version of the RS3 M 2020.









MoYu RS3 M 2020 3x3


The MoYu RS3 M 2020 is an economy magnetic 3x3 speedcube famous for its extremely high value and accessible price. This cube features MoYu's classic dual adjustment system, factory installed magnets, and a vivid color scheme. This cube can be upgraded for even better performance with the...




www.thecubicle.com





EDIT: Is it just me or do the ridges on the black version look more rounded off than on the stickerless?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 8, 2021)

swburk said:


> Not really a new puzzle, but it seems like there's now a black stickered version of the RS3 M 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TheCubicle are doing a stream on it RIGHT NOW so go watch it on Twitch
TheCubicleStream - Twitch


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 8, 2021)

He said the sticker quality is low, so I woild prefer something like the MS


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> He said the sticker quality is low, so I woild prefer something like the MS


TheCubicle has great stickers you can buy tho


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 8, 2021)

this bring up another reason I would prefer the MS, I would rather spend $7 than $12
Plus I already have the RS3m Stickerless


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 9, 2021)

swburk said:


> Not really a new puzzle, but it seems like there's now a black stickered version of the RS3 M 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome! I love my RSM now but always prefer stickered. I will definitely be getting one (or two) of these.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 9, 2021)

with the price you can get 3 or 4!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> with the price you can get 3 or 4!


Don’t tempt me!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 9, 2021)

Its not a bad idea. Whenever I teach someone close to me how to solve the cube, I usually gift a meilong M as a congrats.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Its not a bad idea. Whenever I teach someone close to me how to solve the cube, I usually gift a meilong M as a congrats.


Yeah. I’ve given away an RSM and a few Qiyi ms since they are decent and low budget! Great budget cubes to get newbies inspired.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 12, 2021)

QiYi QiXing S2 7x7


The QiXing S2 7x7 is a budget friendly big cube from QiYi. This puzzle features bright stickerless shades, smooth turning right out of the box, and a robust mechanism which makes it great for beginners.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Yeah. I’ve given away an RSM and a few Qiyi ms since they are decent and low budget! Great budget cubes to get newbies inspired.


Ya, we just need to explain to them that is is NOT a chineese rip-off


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> QiYi QiXing S2 7x7
> 
> 
> The QiXing S2 7x7 is a budget friendly big cube from QiYi. This puzzle features bright stickerless shades, smooth turning right out of the box, and a robust mechanism which makes it great for beginners.
> ...


For $5 more:








YJ YuFu 7x7 V2 M


The YJ YuFu 7x7 V2 M is a budget friendly magnetic 7x7 speed cube from YJ. This puzzle is a bit larger than previous popular 7x7s, but its performance is comparable to even the top level cubes on the market! With a medium/strong magnet feel and Florian style pieces, this 7x7 is sure to please...




www.thecubicle.com




10x better


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> For $5 more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IKR, But I was just saying the qiyi was new.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 12, 2021)

Budget 7x7s and 6x6s still have a long way to go, it’s cool to see companies trying to make advancements.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Budget 7x7s and 6x6s still have a long way to go, it’s cool to see companies trying to make advancements.


Budget magnetic or budget non magnetic? Non magnetic budget cubes are absolute garbage, but the Yufu and Yushi v2's are still main-worthy in 2021. I even mained the Yushi for a short period of time before I got the MGC.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I even mained the Yushi for a short period of time before I got the MGC.


Over the Shadow?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Over the Shadow?


Yes the shadows speed is absolute garbage


----------



## Tabe (Jan 13, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yes the shadows speed is absolute garbage


Yeah, the Yushi is better than the Shadow (v1 at least). I did the same thing as you - mained the Yushi before I got the MGC.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2021)

We explain some extra versions and products from MSCUBE. We have another video for this thread tomorrow on something else...


----------



## Cubertix (Jan 15, 2021)

Cubertix said:


> I really like this cube but i use completely different settings for it than Jperm (I avg like 20s so obviously i need different settings)



How did I not notice that lol. Apologies @MJS Cubing and @Alex Davison if you got confused. Jperm is my friend's alias name and I forgot that he's not part of this forum.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 15, 2021)

As promised, here is our new video.
It is a brand new special edition GAN cube, which is why I decided to post it in the Upcoming Puzzles thread.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 15, 2021)

gan 11 m pro without adjustable magnets?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 15, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> gan 11 m pro without adjustable magnets?


Looks like it. In my eyes adjustable magnets aren’t really necessary, as long as they come at a good strength. I would like this if it had a reasonable price, but knowing Gan it’s probably not. Another thing is that you can’t swap the magnets if they aren’t the correct strength, because Gan uses proprietary capsules, as opposed to gluing magnets into slots in the piece, like every cube ever.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 15, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Looks like it. In my eyes adjustable magnets aren’t really necessary, as long as they come at a good strength. I would like this if it had a reasonable price, but knowing Gan it’s probably not. Another thing is that you can’t swap the magnets if they aren’t the correct strength, because Gan uses proprietary capsules, as opposed to gluing magnets into slots in the piece, like every cube ever.


Would recommend checking out the video. That should clarify things.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 15, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Would recommend checking out the video. That should clarify things.


I already did After writing That


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

I dont get it. This is just an M with primary internals. WTF gan


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 15, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I already did After writing That


It isn't an 11M Pro without adjustable magnets


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 15, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> It isn't an 11M Pro without adjustable magnets


yeah, idk why I made that post without watching the vid


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 15, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> yeah, idk why I made that post without watching the vid



Yeah.
We dont want to give people unrealistic expectations. The SE stands for Special Edition so it isnt a fresh new product but still is a "new release" regardless.


Also extra info, TheCubicle are looking to see if they can stock it, hopefully they can.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 15, 2021)

So sorry if this is somehow off-topic or not related to this thread(I tried to find the most reasonable place to put this) but I somehow came across this thing called "Wowcube", I don't know if many of you already know about it but it looked kinda interesting so I thought I'd show you all. It's technically a 2x2 Rubik's cube that has a smart interface that enables you to play popular games like 2048, cut the rope, and many other games. It also lets you access things like Gmail, your text messages, and other stuff like that( so it's kinda like a smartphone in a way) and it literally displays it on the cube. Anyway Here's the product trailer.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## qwr (Jan 16, 2021)

The 1 cm cube is available on cubezz and the cubicle 

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/cube-lab-mini-3x3-1-0cm 

plus it's fully assembled. Z3cubing should try it after his frustrations with the 3d printed puzzle


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 20, 2021)

Fanxin really "swished" on this one:








FanXin Basketball 3x3


The FanXin Basketball 3x3 is a shape modification of a traditional 3x3 twisty puzzle. This version features a texture similar to the exterior of a basketball.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Jan 20, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Fanxin really "swished" on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought of this song immediately. Listen to it if you want to be trolled


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 20, 2021)

I know im feeling like Stephen curry with my FanXin Basketballs


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 20, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Fanxin really "swished" on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qwr said:


> I thought of this song immediately. Listen to it if you want to be trolled





SH03L4C3 said:


> I know im feeling like Stephen curry with my FanXin Basketballs


The funny thing is, I'm experiencing yet another moment on the forums where I have no idea what is going on. 

I'm terms of the basketball, it's pretty cool Fanxin made that


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 20, 2021)

appa


Mo_A2244 said:


> The funny thing is, I'm experiencing yet another moment on the forums where I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> I'm terms of the basketball, it's pretty cool Fanxin made that


it is supposed to have the same rubbery surface as a basketball


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 20, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> The funny thing is, I'm experiencing yet another moment on the forums where I have no idea what is going on.


you silly brits.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 20, 2021)

I have heard from MSCUBE that they will be releasing their black internal MS3V1's internationally some point next month.
I'll keep you all updated as we get more concrete information.


----------



## qwr (Jan 20, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> The funny thing is, I'm experiencing yet another moment on the forums where I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> I'm terms of the basketball, it's pretty cool Fanxin made that



This is an awful sounding song dedicated to famous basketball player Spicy Curry by faded hip-hop star Lieutenant Boy who had his hits ten years ago. It's in the territory of so bad it's funny and catchy.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you silly brits.


you silly uh... sillies.




qwr said:


> This is an awful sounding song dedicated to famous basketball player Spicy Curry by faded hip-hop star Lieutenant Boy who had his hits ten years ago. It's in the territory of so bad it's funny and catchy.


Oh okay.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 22, 2021)

SpeedStacks Arctic Fox Bundle (Limited Edition)


The SpeedStacks Arctic Fox Bundle combines both the Arctic Fox G4 Pro Timer and the Arctic Fox Gen3 Mat in this fantastic limited edition deal. Get yours now before they're gone!




www.thecubicle.com




This looks really awesome.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 22, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> SpeedStacks Arctic Fox Bundle (Limited Edition)
> 
> 
> The SpeedStacks Arctic Fox Bundle combines both the Arctic Fox G4 Pro Timer and the Arctic Fox Gen3 Mat in this fantastic limited edition deal. Get yours now before they're gone!
> ...


I’d love this if the mats were as thick as the Qiyi mats.
They are still high quality but I still prefer the mousepad like thickness of the Qiyi mats

Speaking of the Qiyi mat, is it washing machine safe?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 22, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I’d love this if the mats were as thick as the Qiyi mats.
> They are still high quality but I still prefer the mousepad like thickness of the Qiyi mats
> 
> Speaking of the Qiyi mat, is it washing machine safe?


Yes, I've washed mine. Just make sure to use a cold wash and don't put it in the dryer.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 22, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> SpeedStacks Arctic Fox Bundle (Limited Edition)
> 
> 
> The SpeedStacks Arctic Fox Bundle combines both the Arctic Fox G4 Pro Timer and the Arctic Fox Gen3 Mat in this fantastic limited edition deal. Get yours now before they're gone!
> ...



I got that mat for Christmas. It's really cool


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I got that mat for Christmas. It's really cool


Wait where did you get it from?


----------



## Scollier (Jan 22, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Wait where did you get it from?



It was a gift from my parents so idk where they got it from.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> It was a gift from my parents so idk where they got it from.


i think scs


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i think scs


ya its at scs


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> It was a gift from my parents so idk where they got it from.


Cool


SH03L4C3 said:


> ya its at scs


Oh, it's just I though it was a NEW item so I was a but confused on how you got it on Christmas haha.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 22, 2021)

ya... the cubicle was a bit late

not a huge fan of the timer, but that mat is pretty sick.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

DaYan Megaminx V2 Parts


The DaYan Megaminx V2 does not come from the factory with a black side. But with these extra parts, you can swap any color you like out with black pieces. The pieces come pre-magnetized.




www.thecubicle.com





YESSSSS


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> DaYan Megaminx V2 Parts
> 
> 
> The DaYan Megaminx V2 does not come from the factory with a black side. But with these extra parts, you can swap any color you like out with black pieces. The pieces come pre-magnetized.
> ...


@Owen Morrison I know you were looking for this


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

i'm definitely certainly absolutely going to buy the dayan v2 megaminx now


----------



## zslane (Jan 27, 2021)

Does anyone have any info on upcoming non-3x3 puzzles from GAN?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

zslane said:


> Does anyone have any info on upcoming non-3x3 puzzles from GAN?


I hear the SQ1 is in the design stage. ( or it should be)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 27, 2021)

zslane said:


> Does anyone have any info on upcoming non-3x3 puzzles from GAN?



GAN Timer is now released in China and we'll be awaiting international release soon (not really a puzzle but worth mentioning)

SQ1 is in development. I'll be arranging a meeting with GAN this week so could definitely ask on the stage in development and a possible release date estimate.

Monster GO will be quite active soon as well, with opportunity for a Skewb based off the GAN as well as a few other interesting things we've seen...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

please let us know Zain!
What is the timer like?


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

LanLan Hollow Sticker Curvy Copter


The LanLan Hollow Sticker Curvy Copter is an aqua, transparent plastic puzzle. It comes with a cube stand, two sets of stickers (one set is normal, and one set is hollow), and a very light mesh bag. Great for collection and its a fun solve too! Give it a shot and see what you think!




www.thecubicle.com




this looks like an excellent collector's item. I would get it if I didn't spend so much on cubes this month already


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> please let us know Zain!
> What is the timer like?


Will do
If it isnt on speedsolving I'll likely announce it on Discord since I'm way more active there (not trying to shamelessly plug, that's just the truth). 

I've seen stuff on the timer floating about, nothing too concrete. We don't have a smart cube so will likely get it with the GAN I Carry which is coming soon (we announced that like months early and still no news that we're allowed to share). Weve seen some juicy stuff though but will have to wait for the thumbs up from GAN.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 27, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I hear the SQ1 is in the design stage. ( or it should be)


Who wants to bet that the MGC will blow it out of the water and it won't be better than a modded Yuxin or Volt v2?

I'm going to take a guess that it's going to end up like the 460. It's a puzzle with designs that gan has 0 experience in, so I think they will just try something new and pray that it works. It's probably going to suffer from Qiyi Squan Syndrome (1 aspect of it will be great and the rest will suck), and that will probably cause at least a few people to main it, but I doubt they are going to produce something market breaking like the last 4 good squans (Qiyi, Volt, Yuxin, Volt v2).


----------



## zslane (Jan 28, 2021)

Do you feel that the GAN Skewb suffered in this way?

I have the 460M and none of the GAN puzzles that have come out since the 356 XS are even remotely like it. The 460M is definitely not great (mostly it is just too heavy), but the Megaminx, Pyraminx, and Skewb have all turned out pretty great IMO, so I don't know why anyone would assume a GAN Sq-1 would be as bad as the 460M unless they had a prejudicial axe to grind with GAN in general.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Who wants to bet that the MGC will blow it out of the water and it won't be better than a modded Yuxin or Volt v2?
> 
> I'm going to take a guess that it's going to end up like the 460. It's a puzzle with designs that gan has 0 experience in, so I think they will just try something new and pray that it works. It's probably going to suffer from Qiyi Squan Syndrome (1 aspect of it will be great and the rest will suck), and that will probably cause at least a few people to main it, but I doubt they are going to produce something market breaking like the last 4 good squans (Qiyi, Volt, Yuxin, Volt v2).


We saw them release the pyraminx (which they hadn't produced earlier) and it wasn't nearly as bad as the 460. Then the skewb, which didn't really set a new standard for this event, but it had the GAN signature feeling. I'm not saying their squan will be awful, or awesome, but I'm not going to roast it and say it'll be garbage since I haven't seen it perform, and I don't know GAN's plan for this one.

edit: for some reason I was about to like my own post.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> We saw them release the pyraminx (which they hadn't produced earlier) and it wasn't nearly as bad as the 460. Then the skewb, which didn't really set a new standard for this event, but it had the GAN signature feeling. I'm not saying their squan will be awful, or awesome, but I'm not going to roast it and say it'll be garbage since I haven't seen it perform, and I don't know GAN's plan for this one.
> 
> edit: for some reason I was about to like my own post.


A Pyraminx mechanism is way simpler than a square-1 mechanism. Not to mention a skewb is technically a pyraminx shape mod so making a skewb is just as easy as making a pyraminx, and it only requires a few tweaks in the design to make a decent skewb from a good pyraminx.



I think it's pretty reasonable to predict that it's going to be garbage since the 460 was and this is going to be the most complicated mech and most different mech from a 3x3 that gan has ever done.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> We saw them release the pyraminx (which they hadn't produced earlier) and it wasn't nearly as bad as the 460. Then the skewb, which didn't really set a new standard for this event, but it had the GAN signature feeling. I'm not saying their squan will be awful, or awesome, but I'm not going to roast it and say it'll be garbage since I haven't seen it perform, and I don't know GAN's plan for this one.
> 
> edit: for some reason I was about to like my own post.


I know many top skewb solvers did not switch over to gan from the MoYu one.


Sub1Hour said:


> A Pyraminx mechanism is way simpler than a square-1 mechanism. Not to mention a skewb is technically a pyraminx shape mod so making a skewb is just as easy as making a pyraminx, and it only requires a few tweaks in the design to make a decent skewb from a good pyraminx.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty reasonable to predict that it's going to be garbage since the 460 was and this is going to be the most complicated mech and most different mech from a 3x3 that gan has ever done.


I see where you are going and I agree. Also think a squan by gan would look weird in my head


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> A Pyraminx mechanism is way simpler than a square-1 mechanism. Not to mention a skewb is technically a pyraminx shape mod so making a skewb is just as easy as making a pyraminx, and it only requires a few tweaks in the design to make a decent skewb from a good pyraminx.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty reasonable to predict that it's going to be garbage since the 460 was and this is going to be the most complicated mech and most different mech from a 3x3 that gan has ever done.


Yes, it'll be difficult to produce a good cube that uses a complex mechanism. But your logic here is flawed. You say their squan will be awful since their 4x4 was bad, yet they have completely different mechanisms. 
Again, not saying it'll be good/bad, but I also can't be prejudice towards it.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

There are different standards. The 460 came out when there were already very good 4x4s on the market. Most of the squans nowadays are still really bad at corner cutting and have major hardware flaws like breaking pieces or stripping, so the bar is much lower.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

the release of the mgc squan will be like the qiyi of clocks


----------



## zslane (Jan 28, 2021)

The quality of GAN's puzzles follows the same basic upward trajectory as everyone else's in the past couple of years. Recent history tells us that we should expect a very good Sq-1 from them, even if it isn't a total "game changer" and doesn't become everyone's main. They've had far more successes than failures, so the odds point towards success. It seems to me that it isn't very smart money to bet against them.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't own any GAN products, but I would not call any of their products bad or low quality. The skewb and pyra have proven themselves to be quite good, even if not the very best of the best. I don't think it's fair to be overly critical of GAN's designs, even if it is expensive.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm pretty excited for the GAN skewb. I only have a little magic, which is like my moral choices.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2021)

More new cube news coming your way.
I'll post this image (which is also in our YT thread) and will share the full details here soon.
Initial impressions?
​


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Initial impressions?


It looks crazy. I would bet that It’s Dayan making budget cubes, but I’m not sure


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> More new cube news coming your way.
> I'll post this image (which is also in our YT thread) and will share the full details here soon.
> Initial impressions?
> View attachment 14653​


A 5x5!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2021)

Here's a link to the video if anyone's interested:


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Here's a link to the video if anyone's interested:


Wow diansheng hasn’t made a cube (at least to my knowledge) in years


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Wow diansheng hasn’t made a cube (at least to my knowledge) in years


For reference, their first (and only) attempt at making a good 3x3 earned an average of 2 stars based on 12 reviews








DianSheng 3x3


The DianSheng 3x3 is the latest 57mm cube from the DianSheng manufacturer. In this cube, which is currently only available in stickerless, DianSheng borrows from existing cube designs, including as the DaYan GuHong V1 and V2, while offering its own design and structural improvements.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> For reference, their first (and only) attempt at making a good 3x3 earned an average of 2 stars based on 12 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that was in 2013


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> And that was in 2013


Let's see how it compares to the GuHong v4 after attempting to "borrow" the mechanism of the V1 and V2


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 28, 2021)

Old cubers remembering the DianSheng 4x4 are probably going to flip out.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 28, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Old cubers remembering the DianSheng 4x4 are probably going to flip out.


Yeah Diansheng is the worst cubing company I can think of so I will make sure to buy these cubes.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah Diansheng is the worst cubing company I can think of so I will make sure to buy these cubes.


I started cubing in spring 2019 and this is the first time I am hearing their name


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I started cubing in spring 2019 and this is the first time I am hearing their name


Yeah they are an older brand. A 2-5 set by Diansheng were the first speedcubes I got.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have their UFO cube and some 4x4 mod that I bought a physicall mall since it was my b-day and I'd never seen them. Turns out the person kinda scammed me and I paid like $10 extra for each.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah Diansheng is the worst cubing company I can think of so I will make sure to buy these cubes.



I had a chat with Phil about these cubes a couple of weeks ago and he said he'll try to get a hold of some soon.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Quick update on the Dianshengs, Phil from TheCubicle has the 2x2 to 5x5 and he says they are "decent".
He'll be streaming live on Twitch in a few hours so be sure to check them out there.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

ok, please let us know when he starts streaming


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ok, please let us know when he starts streaming


Streaming in 4 hours. 20:00 GMT (8:00pm GMT)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

DianSheng 4x4 M


The DianSheng 4x4 M is a large improvement over their previous 4x4. This one features rounded off pieces, frosted plastic, vibrant stickerless bright shades, and a medium magnetic feel.




www.thecubicle.com












DianSheng 3x3 M


The DianSheng 3x3 M represents the company's first modern speed cube. This frosted plastic 3x3 has a very unique look due to the new center cap design. Turning is smooth right out of the box and it has a medium/strong magnetic feel.




www.thecubicle.com












DianSheng 5x5 M


The DianSheng 5x5 M is a new design from DianSheng featuring an updated mechanism, frosted plastic, vibrant stickelss bright shades, and a medium magnetic feel. If you're a beginner or just getting into 5x5, this would be a great option.




www.thecubicle.com












DianSheng 2x2 M


The DianSheng 2x2 M is a fresh new design from DianSheng featuring primary internals, vibrant stickerless bright shades, a unique elliptical pattern on the inside of the pieces, and a strong magnetic feel.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> DianSheng 4x4 M
> 
> 
> The DianSheng 4x4 M is a large improvement over their previous 4x4. This one features rounded off pieces, frosted plastic, vibrant stickerless bright shades, and a medium magnetic feel.
> ...



"If you are a beginner or just getting into 5x5, this is a great option". Not a good sign...
That's TheCubicle's code for "this cube isn't speedcube worthy, only buy it if you have little money or you do 5x5 for fun"


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

They changed their logo and they have a less effective moyu screwdriver


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> They changed their logo and they have a less effective moyu screwdriver


I'm a fan of the black on the screwdriver though, looks pretty good


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

GAN 356 XS 3x3 - Special Edition


The GAN 356 XS 3x3 - Special Edition is a primary internal GAN 356 XS. Previously only available from select retailers in Asia, this new variant of the GAN 356 XS is finally here. Packaged in a newly designed box this cube has all the stand out features that made the GAN 356 XS famous.Comes...




www.thecubicle.com





Yayyyyy another “new” Gan cube... (sarcasm)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> DianSheng 4x4 M  The DianSheng 4x4 M is a large improvement over their previous 4x4. This one features rounded off pieces, frosted plastic, vibrant stickerless bright shades, and a medium magnetic feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"A large improvement over their previous 4x4" That's not saying much


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> GAN 356 XS 3x3 - Special Edition
> 
> 
> The GAN 356 XS 3x3 - Special Edition is a primary internal GAN 356 XS. Previously only available from select retailers in Asia, this new variant of the GAN 356 XS is finally here. Packaged in a newly designed box this cube has all the stand out features that made the GAN 356 XS famous.Comes...
> ...


How did GAN not tell us this?
Strange one, will have to look into it.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> "If you are a beginner or just getting into 5x5, this is a great option". Not a good sign...
> That's TheCubicle's code for "this cube isn't speedcube worthy, only buy it if you have little money or you do 5x5 for fun"


Euphemism. The cubicle is really good at this.
MeiLong: Here's the homework, don't make it look obvious
DianSheng:


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> GAN 356 XS 3x3 - Special Edition
> 
> 
> The GAN 356 XS 3x3 - Special Edition is a primary internal GAN 356 XS. Previously only available from select retailers in Asia, this new variant of the GAN 356 XS is finally here. Packaged in a newly designed box this cube has all the stand out features that made the GAN 356 XS famous.Comes...
> ...


Gan going all out with their new box designs
EDIT: Yes I am *that *guy who cares about the box designs


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Gan going all out with their new box designs
> EDIT: Yes I am *that *guy who cares about the box designs


To me it looks like a yellow smiling spider in its web.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> To me it looks like a yellow smiling spider in its web.


I see the smiley face, don't think the web is relevant


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

is the diansheng 3x3 worth getting with the under$10 competition?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

I can't tell if Gan wants to sell cubes in iPhone boxes or happy meal boxes


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hold up... The diansheng 3x3 is cheaper than the diangsheng 2x2


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 29, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I can't tell if Gan wants to sell cubes in iPhone boxes or happy meal boxes


When the box design is more important than the product...


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Hold up... The diansheng 3x3 is cheaper than the diangsheng 2x2


As well as lighter...
EDIT: We talked about that in our video


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> How did GAN not tell us this?
> Strange one, will have to look into it.


Didn't you say something about a Special Edition 356M on the Discord Server?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Didn't you say something about a Special Edition 356M on the Discord Server?


Yup, but we had no idea about the XS. Hopefully will talk to GAN this/next week.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

when is that coming out? Gotta be mentally prepared


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

I wish it was fullfish








Chester 4x4 Halfish Cube


The Chester 4x4 Halfish Cube is half normal 4x4 and half 4x4 Fisher cube. So in order to scramble or solve it you will need to align the layers first. Good luck!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> when is that coming out? Gotta be mentally prepared


The special XS? It's already out. It's an XS with primary which was a limited Chinese version.


----------



## zslane (Jan 29, 2021)

Yeah, its just an XS with primary internals. Not sure what there is to be all excited about there.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> The special XS? It's already out. It's an XS with primary which was a limited Chinese version.


no, the M SE


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> no, the M SE


Already available I think on the GAN website although I may be mistaken.
EDIT My reaction score hit 1000
@DNF_Cuber was my 1000th reaction


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> My reaction score hit 1000


Congrats!
Edit: I just realized you only have 588 posts. That is a high reaction score!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Hold up... The diansheng 3x3 is cheaper than the diangsheng 2x2


Nothing unusual there really, same with the meilong M line at wholesalers, but most cube stores can't bring ourselves to actually let the 3x3 be cheaper than the 2x2, I guess it just doesn't feel right. In reality it's not actually that weird, a 2x2x2 mechanism is more complicated, magnetisation may well take longer, probably takes longer to assemble so just because there is less plastic involved doesn't actually make much difference when everything is considered.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh my gosh it is actually good


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 30, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Oh my gosh it is actually good


Rowe seems to like it...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 30, 2021)

how does it compare to meilong or YJ budget?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> how does it compare to meilong or YJ budget?


Lol no one here has it so we can't tell you.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

You could legitimately speedsolve a DianSheng 3x3 in 2021

This year is off to a wild start. What's next? a new Maru 4x4? new mf8 cube???


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> You could legitimately speedsolve a DianSheng 3x3 in 2021
> 
> This year is off to a wild start. What's next? a new Maru 4x4? new mf8 cube???


Wild. When I heard about them I didn't realise that it would be decent. Also a thing to note is the 3x3 is the only remarkable cube out of the bunch.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 30, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Rowe seems to like it...


What did Rowe had for breakfast that morning? I might want some


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Wait a second... look where the logo is on the 5x5.









DianSheng 5x5 M


The DianSheng 5x5 M is a new design from DianSheng featuring an updated mechanism, frosted plastic, vibrant stickelss bright shades, and a medium magnetic feel. If you're a beginner or just getting into 5x5, this would be a great option.




www.thecubicle.com





*TRIGGERED*


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Wait a second... look where the logo is on the 5x5.


Lol I'm pretty sure that's not even comp legal


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 30, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure that's not even comp legal


I don't think WCA is interested in holding comps anymore anyway.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure that's not even comp legal



"The logo must be placed on a center piece." Technically it's a center piece although it's not the very center cap.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 30, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> DianSheng 4x4 M
> 
> 
> The DianSheng 4x4 M is a large improvement over their previous 4x4. This one features rounded off pieces, frosted plastic, vibrant stickerless bright shades, and a medium magnetic feel.
> ...


What bugs me the most about the recent DianSheng release is not the puzzles themselves, but somehow TC not acknowledging that they have a name. It's in Chinese, but it's still right there on the box. It's called the TaiYang series (太陽系), meaning "sunshine".

Calling it just the DianSheng 3x3 M, 4x4 M, etc. is missing important information and quite lazy. I really hope they fix this, as they've done this before in the past, like simply calling it the YuXin 5x5 when it also has a proper name (it was called Purple Kylin in Chinese).


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

teh yoshi said:


> What bugs me the most about the recent DianSheng release is not the puzzles themselves, but somehow TC not acknowledging that they have a name. It's in Chinese, but it's still right there on the box. It's called the TaiYang series (太陽系), meaning "sunshine".
> 
> Calling it just the DianSheng 3x3 M, 4x4 M, etc. is missing important information and quite lazy. I really hope they fix this, as they've done this before in the past, like simply calling it the YuXin 5x5 when it also has a proper name (it was called Purple Kylin in Chinese).



Sunshine isn't right either. It means solar system.
You can see it on their marketing.













I agree with you on the need for naming though.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 31, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I wish it was fullfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also make a full fish. I have the cubestyle one that’s $10 instead of $25 and all things considered it’s pretty good for casual solving. 









Calvin's 4x4 Fisher Cube


The Calvin's 4x4 Fisher Cube is a shape modification of a standard 4x4. What is a corner? What is an edge? Where are the centers!? You'll have to try it to find out!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 31, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> They also make a full fish. I have the cubestyle one that’s $10 instead of $25 and all things considered it’s pretty good for casual solving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was just joking


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> Sunshine isn't right either. It means solar system.
> You can see it on their marketing.
> 
> 
> ...


Oy, I'm an idiot. I just first read it as "taiyang series" because it's a series (系) of NxN cubes. I didn't even register that the entire phrase could've been read as solar system, haha.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2021)

New Content creator 3x3 Logos for a dollar on the cubicle


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 3, 2021)

Therapist: Hapi Rowe doesn't exist, he can't hurt you
Hapi Rowe:


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> New Content creator 3x3 Logos for a dollar on the cubicle


I just wish they would sell Dayan logos for my old cubes, since they have logos for all other cube companies.

I asked them about it and they will do custom printing runs but only in bulk. They said they might print dayan logos too.

Also what are these?








mf8 & Oskar Jumble Prism I


The Jumble Prism I is a puzzle where every move is a jumbling move! That means you're going to run into bandaging and shapeshifting on this deceivingly simple looking puzzle. This version comes with bight red, yellow and blue stickers.




www.thecubicle.com












mf8 & Oskar Jumble Prism II


The Jumble Prism II is a puzzle where every move is a jumbling move! That means you're going to run into bandaging and shapeshifting on this deceivingly simple looking puzzle. This version comes with bight green, orange, and white stickers.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Also what are these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, apparently they are the same cube with different stickers, and they are basically cubes that jumble every turn. Not sure what cube it’s based off or if it’s an original.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well, apparently they are the same cube with different stickers, and they are basically cubes that jumble every turn. Not sure what cube it’s based off or if it’s an original.


It looks similar to this: 




__





TwistyPuzzles.com > Museum > Jumble Prism






www.twistypuzzles.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 5, 2021)

Mondrian Blocks


From the creators of the Smart Egg, Mondrian Blocks is a table-top game that involves creative thinking and spatial recognition.To play, choose one of the 88 challenge cards, place the starter blocks, and then try to fit the rest of the pieces on the board. You can play solo, as a team, or...




www.thecubicle.com




can someone tell me what this is and what relation this has to cubing


----------



## Tabe (Feb 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Mondrian Blocks
> 
> 
> From the creators of the Smart Egg, Mondrian Blocks is a table-top game that involves creative thinking and spatial recognition.To play, choose one of the 88 challenge cards, place the starter blocks, and then try to fit the rest of the pieces on the board. You can play solo, as a team, or...
> ...


It's a puzzle. The Cubicle sells puzzles that aren't cubing-related - like the Qiyi 15 puzzle, for example.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Mondrian Blocks
> 
> 
> From the creators of the Smart Egg, Mondrian Blocks is a table-top game that involves creative thinking and spatial recognition.To play, choose one of the 88 challenge cards, place the starter blocks, and then try to fit the rest of the pieces on the board. You can play solo, as a team, or...
> ...



The cubicle sells lots of different puzzles (and non puzzles)

I’m not sure what you have seen, but they sell fidget spinners, klotski puzzles, geranium puzzles, snakes, lock puzzles, and a lot more

EDIT: Tabe beat me to it


----------



## qwr (Feb 6, 2021)

If a regular gearcube is too hard for you, here's an even easier one






QiYi cube Gear 3x3x3 - Sandwich - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube


Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.



www.ziicube.com





This is interesting too

http://www.ziicube.com/FanXin-Cross-Brick 





mf8 Oskar trigonal bipyramid Pyramid cube More Madness - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube


Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.



www.ziicube.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 6, 2021)

I just saw this while looking at Zii cube. Never knew it existed and It's not on any other cube store that I know of besides hknow.





WitEden 3x3x17 magic cube - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube


Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.



www.ziicube.com


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 6, 2021)

Th


MJS Cubing said:


> I just saw this while looking at Zii cube. Never knew it existed and It's not on any other cube store that I know of besides hknow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was in theCubicles new page several weeks ago lol.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 6, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Th
> 
> That was in theCubicles new page several weeks ago lol.


I searched for it on their website, they don't have it, only the 3x3x13 and 3x3x15.


----------



## qwr (Feb 6, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I searched for it on their website, they don't have it, only the 3x3x13 and 3x3x15. Please don't "lol" me before you even check.


lol


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 6, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I searched for it on their website, they don't have it, only the 3x3x13 and 3x3x15. Please don't "lol" me before you even check.


1. No need to be so sensitive lol
2. Like I said several weeks ago. I forgot it was the 3x3x15, not 17. It’s not like I cared about them since the quality was straight trash from the videos I’ve seen of it.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 10, 2021)

This has the weirdest pink color option I've ever seen.








Puzzle Ball Rotating Magic Bean Cube


The Rotating Magic Bean Puzzle from Puzzle Ball is a new way to play! Turn the beads, slide them across, and even swap sides! This innovative puzzle is quite the challenge. If you think you're up to it, give it a try!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> This has the weirdest pink color option I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very excited by this puzzle for some reason and just ordered the blue option. I am wondering how the balls will be interchanged between the front and the back. perhaps the center part rotates? Too bad it looks pretty hideous.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Very excited by this puzzle for some reason and just ordered the blue option. I am wondering how the balls will be interchanged between the front and the back. perhaps the center part rotates? Too bad it looks pretty hideous.


I cant wait to get a card of my own. Yes I will be in great debt, but I can buy cubes with a press of a button


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I cant wait to get a card of my own. Yes I will be in great debt, but I can buy cubes with a press of a button


I will wait for your Dr. Phil episode


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Very excited by this puzzle for some reason and just ordered the blue option. I am wondering how the balls will be interchanged between the front and the back. perhaps the center part rotates? Too bad it looks pretty hideous.


look closely - almost certainly a sliding mechanism.
edit: oh by sides you mean a front and back? I'm not sure if those exist


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> look closely - almost certainly a sliding mechanism.
> edit: oh by sides you mean a front and back? I'm not sure if those exist



Yeah, if you look at the image of the puzzle, there are definitely beads on the back. Plus the box features 4 colors of beads, so I assume there must be some way they can switch sides


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

That looks really cool. Kind of like a hungarian rings but with an interchangeable section of 4 beads and a back side.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

after doing my research, I know GAN is coming out with a new Smart Cube. Price not released (Guessing $50-60) It is basically an upgraded GAN I PLAY. It will have Primary Internals.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> after doing my research, I know GAN is coming out with a new Smart Cube. Price not released (Guessing $50-60) It is basically an upgraded GAN I PLAY. It will have Primary Internals.


I think you forgot a "0" at the end of the price. it is GAN after all...


----------



## zslane (Feb 12, 2021)

I wonder if GAN is planning to release their stackmat timer and new smart cube at the same time. The latter probably communicates with the former somehow.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Here’s an unboxing of the Gan timer. It’s not available on their site yet, but it looks pretty promising.


----------



## Spacey10 (Feb 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s an unboxing of the Gan timer. It’s not available on their site yet, but it looks pretty promising.


Oops spelling error


BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s an unboxing of the Gan timer. It’s not available on their site yet, but it looks pretty *UGLY*.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s an unboxing of the Gan timer. It’s not available on their site yet, but it looks pretty promising.


6:03
that is the new Gan Smart cube I said earlier
DaRk SaMuRaI
SiLvEr NiGhT
ReD BrAvE



zslane said:


> I wonder if GAN is planning to release their stackmat timer and new smart cube at the same time. The latter probably communicates with the former somehow.


Yes, that is the case. One gan sponsor accidently leaked it.


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s an unboxing of the Gan timer. It’s not available on their site yet, but it looks pretty promising.


lighting feature is gimmicky but really cool and potentially useful actually


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 17, 2021)

since when did meilong M come in stickered? 
Cant wait to order


----------



## GAN CUBER (Feb 17, 2021)

Even the rs3m now comes in stickered


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

GAN timer is $35 and the mat is $14


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> GAN timer is $35 and the mat is $14


GAN decides to not make the costliest-of-a-kind product for the first time!!!
(Speedstacks G4 is $40 ig)


----------



## qwr (Feb 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> GAN decides to not make the costliest-of-a-kind product for the first time!!!
> (Speedstacks G4 is $40 ig)


it's almost the SS price. Why can't someone make a good timer that's not this expensive??


----------



## GAN CUBER (Feb 20, 2021)

Like for example the yj timer is pretty good for its price


----------



## qwr (Feb 20, 2021)

btw I posted this in my mf8 forum thread but this subforum should be watched if you really follow new puzzles. nothing recently tho





__





★ 新品发布区 (New Product Announcements) - 魔方吧·中文魔方俱乐部 - Powered by Discuz!


★ 新品发布区 (New Product Announcements) ,魔方吧·中文魔方俱乐部



bbs.mf8-china.com


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> it's almost the SS price. Why can't someone make a good timer that's not this expensive??


don't look at gan for that.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

I love the qiyi one


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

Also shoutouts to New Puzzles subforum on TwistyPuzzles https://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=15 
here's a recent puzzle that's quite pretty https://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=36641


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> Also shoutouts to New Puzzles subforum on TwistyPuzzles https://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=15
> here's a recent puzzle that's quite pretty https://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=36641


Whoa! I want this!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 24, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLoYh1VFBfl/

QiYi is making a Rex cube?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 24, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLoYh1VFBfl/
> 
> QiYi is making a Rex cube?


that looks really asthetic, knowing it will be around $5, i will probably pick it up for my brother


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> that looks really asthetic, knowing it will be around $5, i will probably pick it up for my brother



Not sure about price, it could be as cheap as $5 or if it’s like their clover cube and pentacle cube up to $20. It looks a little nicer than some of their cheapest cubes.

Also, in the past QiYi has announced a rex cube + 2x2


----------



## qwr (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm guessing $12


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm guessing $12


Considering that's the price of most of their non WCA stuff, probably your guess is closest


----------



## Itsmafy (Feb 24, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLoYh1VFBfl/
> 
> QiYi is making a Rex cube?


Is this similar to the redi cube? I want to get a redi but if this is similar I might just wait.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 24, 2021)

Itsmafy said:


> Is this similar to the redi cube? I want to get a redi but if this is similar I might just wait.



They are completely different


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 2, 2021)

Mirror 4x4x4 Cube Black Body with Silver Label (Lee Mod)


FREE SHIPPING



www.hknowstore.com





Has anyone bought this by chance? It is significantly cheaper than many of the custom made 4x4 bump cubes previously available. Thoughts? Reviews? Criticism/Feedback?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Mirror 4x4x4 Cube Black Body with Silver Label (Lee Mod)
> 
> 
> FREE SHIPPING
> ...


I’ve been waiting for this for a long time! Hopefully it comes to an American store soon.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Mirror 4x4x4 Cube Black Body with Silver Label (Lee Mod)
> 
> 
> FREE SHIPPING
> ...


like @BenChristman1 said, I have also been waiting a long time for this. I hope it comes to Tc soon. Do you know what brand it is?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 2, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> like @BenChristman1 said, I have also been waiting a long time for this. I hope it comes to Tc soon. Do you know what brand it is?


Product description says "Lee Mod" and the phrase "This is a hand-made puzzle by my friend, Lee." So it doesn't appear to be mass produced.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

4x4 windmill cube and more:


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 4x4 windmill cube and more:


Ah yes, so other cube stores are getting them in, I will get round to listing them this afternoon.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 4x4 windmill cube and more:


Are FanXin and Cube Style sister companies or are these cubes just obvious knockoffs of one another? I own the Cube Style 4x4 fisher, 4x4 windmill and 4x4 axis cube and I see Cube Solve Hero mentions the odd rounded edges of these puzzles. Here is my 4x4 fisher next to the video of the FanXin 4x4 Shift Edge.


----------



## resipol2 (Mar 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Are FanXin and Cube Style sister companies or are these cubes just obvious knockoffs of one another?



FanXin, CubeStyle and LeFun all just seem to be different names the same cubes are sold under. I've bought the 4x4 Axis under all 3 names in the past.

Also, these aren't new puzzles. They've been around under one name or the other for several years now. The linked video itself is 8 months old.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 3, 2021)

resipol2 said:


> FanXin, CubeStyle and LeFun all just seem to be different names the same cubes are sold under. I've bought the 4x4 Axis under all 3 names in the past.


Were puzzles identical or did they actually have some differences between brands?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

are the internals also exact?


EngiNerdBrian said:


> Were puzzles identical or did they actually have some differences between brands?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 3, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Were puzzles identical or did they actually have some differences between brands?



I can confirm that these are the same. They will also sometimes call it YiSheng or some other ones.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 3, 2021)

If anyone has any questions about GAN cubes, ask Oliver on Reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/lwjkfz


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 3, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> If anyone has any questions about GAN cubes, ask Oliver on Reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/lwjkfz



Some ask why they can't include a white center cap without a logo for blind solving


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> If anyone has any questions about GAN cubes, ask Oliver on Reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/lwjkfz


A lot of good info. Plans for new 4x4 at the end of the year, 2x2 soon, and megaminx and squan are planned.


----------



## resipol2 (Mar 3, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Were puzzles identical or did they actually have some differences between brands?





SH03L4C3 said:


> are the internals also exact?


The puzzles, including the internals, are identical - I've swapped pieces between them with no problems, and the flash marks indicate the same moulds have been used. The one exception I've seen is that the last time I bought the 4x4 Axis it came in a matte finish. Previously it had always been glossy.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 9, 2021)

Upcoming limited edition gan. Description says the graphic is just a sticker instead of being printed on, which is great for anyone wanting just the red internals.

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/gan-356-m-niu-edition


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 9, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Upcoming limited edition gan. Description says the graphic is just a sticker instead of being printed on, which is great for anyone wanting just the red internals.
> 
> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/gan-356-m-niu-edition
> 
> View attachment 15078


It went out of stock in less than 24 hours on TC!!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

11m pro Black
Gan Niu cube


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 11m pro Black
> Gan Niu cube


That Niu thing looks so weird. I would peel off the designs, but then it would basically just be a normal cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> That Niu thing looks so weird. I would peel off the designs, but then it would basically just be a normal cube.


it come with it off, you have to put it on yourself.
Honsetly, the red internals look really cool.


----------



## zslane (Mar 16, 2021)

Is any company working on releasing a magnetic kilominx?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 16, 2021)

zslane said:


> Is any company working on releasing a magnetic kilominx?


Not that I know of. There is really no reason, as it is not a WCA event...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Not that I know of. There is really no reason, as it is not a WCA event...


cough cough Yuxin 8 Petals cough cough


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> cough cough Yuxin 8 Petals cough cough


Cough Cough redi was a serious prospect for an event when the 8 petals came out cough cough...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 16, 2021)

The gan I carry is on tc

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

Link and some other stuff








 Chester 4x4 Halfish Cube II


The Chester 4x4 Halfish Cube II is 1/2 normal 4x4, and 1/2 fisher 4x4. That means in order to make the first scrambling move, you'll have to do some setup turns.




www.thecubicle.com












GAN 356 i Carry


The GAN 356 i Carry is GAN’s newest magnetic smart cube. Instead of a charger, this cube is powered by replaceable coin batteries. Weighing 77g, this lightweight smart cube lasts for 280 hours of playtime (1 hour per day for 280 days). It has frosted plastic and beautiful pearly white...




www.thecubicle.com












Mystery Puzzle ($3)


For $3, we will send you a brand new or like new (packaging may vary) mystery puzzle at random! This is a good chance to receive a great deal and a welcome surprise for any cuber. Your mystery puzzle is guaranteed to have a higher retail value than $3. Mystery Puzzle Guarantee: we want your...




www.thecubicle.com




(Irrelevant, but I love those)








Chester 4x4 Windmill Ultimate Cube


The Chester 4x4 Windmill Ultimate Cube is constructed from two different windmill 4x4s. On this one, however, two of the layers are flipped, meaning that you will have to perform some setup moves in order to begin scrambling.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 16, 2021)

I


DNF_Cuber said:


> Link and some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered the 3 dollar mystery puzzle and a mat. Will let you know what I got on a profile post


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I
> 
> Ordered the 3 dollar mystery puzzle and a mat. Will let you know what I got on a profile post


they have an excellent value. I hear someone got a hays 7 m for the $10 mystery puzzle


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 16, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> they have an excellent value. I hear someone got a hays 7 m for the $10 mystery puzzle


Then I better x10 my order


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Then I better x10 my order


the problem is that the $3 bags probably just get you meilongs and stuff, _Maybe,_you could get an RS3M or something


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

I've gotten good deals on the mystery bags. Maybe we should make a thread on what people got? Last time I got my cubicle GTS2M for $20 and that was a $35 product and I'm really happy with it. Also the $10 surprise was a Cubicle Volt Squan non mag which is pretty nice but I don't really use it.

The Hays M is just clearing inventory because how many people do you think are buying a Hays 7 these days? Still a good deal tho.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Then I better x10 my order


I’m either ordering a $25 or $35 mystery puzzle today. I can’t decide but I’m hoping it’s something owesone. I’ve heard some people are getting some exceptional deals with the mystery puzzle options


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’m either ordering a $25 or $35 mystery puzzle today. I can’t decide but I’m hoping it’s something owesone. I’ve heard some people are getting some exceptional deals with the mystery puzzle options


If you're in a spending and acquiring cubes mood I would get both and just see what you could get. You may get a slightly older cube but we all know cubing hardware is pretty much all really good nowadays.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> If you're in a spending and a*cquiring cubes mood *I would get both and just see what you could get. You may get a slightly older cube but we all know cubing hardware is pretty much all really good nowadays.


Part of me wants to get one of every price level and see how it plays out but that is a bit ridiculous. Sure would be exciting though!

*Edit: I am always in an acquiring cubes mood!*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> The Hays M is just clearing inventory because how many people do you think are buying a Hays 7 these days? Still a good deal tho.


true, but I would take it for $10 anyday even though I have an MGC


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> The Hays M is just clearing inventory because how many people do you think are buying a Hays 7 these days? Still a good deal tho.


Isn't that the entire purpose of the mystery puzzles, regardless of what they are?


----------



## qwr (Mar 17, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Isn't that the entire purpose of the mystery puzzles, regardless of what they are?


yeah, although I could see them offering a year-round grab bag just for people who want to be surprised.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> yeah, although I could see them offering a year-round grab bag just for people who want to be surprised.


Yeah thats exactly why I ordered the mystery puzzles. It’s just kinda fun to see what I’ll get and knowing the cubes are discounted is cool too. I’m hopeful the mystery boxes aren’t just all old and out of date puzzles. While it doesn’t interest me too much I did see there’s a Gan11Mpro in the $35 box so someone is going to be happy!


----------



## qwr (Mar 17, 2021)

tbh I don't mind out of date puzzles at all. I like all kinds of puzzles, even budget ones


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> tbh I don't mind out of date puzzles at all. I like all kinds of puzzles, even budget ones


Yeah I agree. I should clarify, I’ve got no issues with old out of date puzzles, I hope they’re just not old, out of date, and universally accepted as bad puzzles.

I think many of the new puzzles are just too trendy and offer bells and whistles that just don’t quite matter to average solvers.

I was just solving my old wit2 earlier tonight and thinking about how good it actually feels for me as an average 2x2 solver. Loud, but good! I digress, this thread is for new stuff


----------



## qwr (Mar 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I was just solving my old wit2 earlier tonight and thinking about how good it actually feels for me as an average 2x2 solver. Loud, but good!


It's funny that you picked the wittwo (I assume v1) because that cube is like maybe one of a few cubes that still holds up fairly well today just because of how good the design was for corner cutting. I don't even know if witeden realized how amazingly they nailed their first 2x2 because their 3x3s were only okay and the next 2x2s were much worse received and considered inferior.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone see this new timer?









GAN Smart Timer (Bluetooth)


Introducing the GAN Smart Timer with Bluetooth compatibility! Designed by cubers, for cubers, the Smart Timer includes many useful features that you will love! Smart Timer buttons will "freeze" for 1 second after a solve is completed to prevent accidental resets. Smart Timer will automatically...




speedcubeshop.com





Imo, it looks kinda ugly, and the bluetooth might be unstable and a pain to connect it to your device. And also, it does display an ao5 which is nice, but overall, it doesn't have many new features.

E: I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this, so mods, you can move it if it's in the wrong place.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Matty's review. Also, the new cubestation app isn't a pain acc to him.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 19, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Part of me wants to get one of every price level and see how it plays out but that is a bit ridiculous. Sure would be exciting though!
> 
> *Edit: I am always in an acquiring cubes mood!*


Thats what i did lol. and got a extra 5 and to extra 10s


----------



## Scollier (Mar 19, 2021)

Haha, sometimes I just have an impulse to buy more cubes, but I really shouldn't, because I couldn't play with them anyway. But in the summer....I have big* plans.

*I mean BIG. Like lots of cubes, and also big cubes like a 9x9 and a mega 3x3.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 21, 2021)

This appears to be a Zhanchi 2021 or something from Dayan. PiCubeShop claims in the comments that the reason the cubes stick together has nothing to do with magnets. Interesting.


----------



## povlhp (Mar 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> This appears to be a Zhanchi 2021 or something from Dayan. PiCubeShop claims in the comments that the reason the cubes stick together has nothing to do with magnets. Interesting.


They are flat and overlubed


----------



## qwr (Mar 21, 2021)

wow. comments are speculating pvc coating.
I quite like the look of the mint green and gold logo.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

QiYi MoFangGe Super IVY Cube Stickerless_QiYi MoFangGe Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com





So it's an ivy cube with more pieces?

_*Exquisite *_matte surface


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> This appears to be a Zhanchi 2021 or something from Dayan. PiCubeShop claims in the comments that the reason the cubes stick together has nothing to do with magnets. Interesting.


a new zhanchi?!  
dayan for life <3


----------



## qwr (Mar 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> a new zhanchi?!
> dayan for life <3


I can't believe after how badly the zhanchi 2017 and 2018 did they still brought the name back.
I mean I can believe it but idk it it was a good idea. But the guhong showed name recognition goes a long way I guess


----------



## Sion (Mar 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> I can't believe after how badly the zhanchi 2017 and 2018 did they still brought the name back.
> I mean I can believe it but idk it it was a good idea. But the guhong showed name recognition goes a long way I guess



2021 is going to be the 10th anniversary of the original, so if it's a hit, it has a decent amount of significance.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> QiYi MoFangGe Super IVY Cube Stickerless_QiYi MoFangGe Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has the cuts of two Ivy Cubes superimposed, yes, but it's also functionally identical to a Rex Cube.

(And can also be considered a shapemod of the face-turning octahedron.)


----------



## qwr (Mar 22, 2021)

Sion said:


> 2021 is going to be the 10th anniversary of the original, so if it's a hit, it has a decent amount of significance.


dang now I want a special edition 10th anniversary re-release of old plastic zhanchi 
or like a magnetized zhanchi


----------



## Tabe (Mar 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> dang now I want a special edition 10th anniversary re-release of old plastic zhanchi
> or like a magnetized zhanchi


I have a magnetic Zhanchi if you're interested.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Mirror 4x4x4 Cube Black Body with Silver Label (Lee Mod)
> 
> 
> FREE SHIPPING
> ...











Lee Mirror 4x4x4 Cube


The Lee Mirror 4x4x4 is a 4x4 version of the classic mirror cube. This puzzle features 3d printed extensions added to the pieces of a standard 4x4.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Lee Mirror 4x4x4 Cube
> 
> 
> The Lee Mirror 4x4x4 is a 4x4 version of the classic mirror cube. This puzzle features 3d printed extensions added to the pieces of a standard 4x4.
> ...


I’ve been waiting for this for a long time! It’s pretty expensive though. I see why, but I’m not sure if I’ll get it anytime soon.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for this for a long time! It’s pretty expensive though. I see why, but I’m not sure if I’ll get it anytime soon.


yea It looks pretty interesting


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for this for a long time! It’s pretty expensive though. I see why, but I’m not sure if I’ll get it anytime soon.


I get why it's expensive since it's not really mass-produced but it's definitely more than I'd want to pay. I also don't like that the centers are all the same size. Not sure it's even possible to have them be different sizes.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 25, 2021)

gan milking as usual


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> gan milking as usual
> 
> View attachment 15224



Lol, I don't think you are the target audience for this sort of thing 

That being said, I am a bit annoyed that I spent money buying the Gan Easter Egg editions for $11 when we are now able to buy just the puzzle for $7.


----------



## qwr (Mar 25, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Lol, I don't think you are the target audience for this sort of thing
> 
> That being said, I am a bit annoyed that I spent money buying the Gan Easter Egg editions for $11 when we are now able to buy just the puzzle for $7.


but collectable egg or something


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> but collectable egg or something


Easter is coming up soooo.....


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> but collectable egg or something


I was supposed to keep the egg part!? Now you tell me


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 25, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> View attachment 15226


Hyped


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 25, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> View attachment 15226


is that the "budget" version of the gan 11?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> is that the "budget" version of the gan 11?


one the TCC discord server, we belive so
I personally think it will be in the 30s because of the Gan I Carry


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 25, 2021)

Overpriced 4x4 mirror blocks:









Lee Mirror 4x4x4 Cube


The Lee Mirror 4x4x4 is a 4x4 version of the classic mirror cube. This puzzle features 3d printed extensions added to the pieces of a standard 4x4.




www.thecubicle.com






Another cool looking multi dodecahedron: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/mf8-skewby-multi-dodecahedron


And a weird gear cube from QiYi:






QiYi MoFangGe Crazy Gear 3x3 Magic Cube Tiled Stickerless_Custom-Built Puzzles_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> View attachment 15226


Iphone names go brrr...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Iphone names go brrr...


I Phone names will be back in September hehe


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 25, 2021)

- Shengshou copied QiYi shamelessly









ShengShou 4x4 Magnetic KlotSki - mcubes | Free shipping available


ShengShou 4x4 Magnetic KlotSki is the first and newly released magnetic 4x4 klotski from skengshou. If you wish to try out the klotski from shengshou, try




mcubes.net













ShengShou Magnetic 3x3 KlotSki - mcubes | Free shipping available


ShengShou Magnetic 3x3 KlotSki is the first and newly released klotski puzzle from shengshou. If you wish to try out a magnetic klotski from a shengshou, try




mcubes.net






- Corner mastermorphix? Looks like a Jing’s pyraminx









QiYi Corner MasterMorphix - mcubes | Free shipping available


QiYi Corner MasterMorphix is the newly released MasterMorphix cube from QiYi. Product is available in stickerless shade.




mcubes.net





- A monster go Skewb and 2x2









MonsterGo MG Skewb - mcubes | Free shipping available


MonsterGo MG skewb is one of the budget-friendly cubes released by MonsterGo. The cube really recommended for starter cubes. It's available in a stickerless




mcubes.net













MonsterGo MG 251 2x2 cube - mcubes | Free shipping available


MonsterGo MG 251 2x2 cube is one of the budget-friendly cubes released by MonsterGo. The cube really recommended for starter cubes. It's available in a




mcubes.net





- New YLM big cubes, cheapest 10x10 and 11x11 on market 









YuXin Little Magic 10x10 - mcubes | Free shipping available


YuXin Little Magic 10x10 is the newly released cube little magic series from YuXin features bright stickerless shades, smooth turning, and antipop design. The




mcubes.net













YuXin Little Magic 11x11 - mcubes | Free shipping available


YuXin Little Magic 11x11 is the newly released cube little magic series from YuXin features bright stickerless shades, smooth turning, and antipop design. The




mcubes.net


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 25, 2021)

Can wait for all of these! I wonder if this means that gan will be releasing a new 2x2. Also super hyped for the ylm 10x10, as the 9 and 8 are really good.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 25, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> - A monster go Skewb and 2x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the same as the gan one, but non magnetic and no fancy tention thing


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> its the same as the gan one, but non magnetic and no fancy tention thing


Yep!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 25, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> - Shengshou copied QiYi shamelessly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is shameless, but I like the price.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 25, 2021)

I agree with previous comments about the 4x4 mirror blocks. It has been a puzzle I have been wanting for a long time. However, the price seems high for what it is, coupled with the fact that I don't like the layer sizes, means I will probably not be picking it up anytime soon. Perhaps someone could contact one of the chinese companies and try and convince them. It would have to go better than my last conversation with GAN.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that is shameless, but I like the price.


MoYu also shamelessly copied recently.
These Klotskis must be selling like tchotchkes


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 25, 2021)

GAN Timer Mat


The GAN Timer Mat is designed specifically with the new GAN Smart Timer in mind. This mat has plastic connectors that fit the new timer securely. This mat's design features notable times and scrambles with the dates they were achieved.




www.thecubicle.com




New mat


----------



## qwr (Mar 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> GAN Timer Mat
> 
> 
> The GAN Timer Mat is designed specifically with the new GAN Smart Timer in mind. This mat has plastic connectors that fit the new timer securely. This mat's design features notable times and scrambles with the dates they were achieved.
> ...


wow that design is distracting and not pretty at all


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> GAN Timer Mat
> 
> 
> The GAN Timer Mat is designed specifically with the new GAN Smart Timer in mind. This mat has plastic connectors that fit the new timer securely. This mat's design features notable times and scrambles with the dates they were achieved.
> ...


On the topic of mats, MSCube have a cool web pattern one coming out.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> wow that design is distracting and not pretty at all


yeah, I honestly prefer the normal cubicle mat.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 25, 2021)

speedstacks gen 4 mat


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 26, 2021)

New Arrivals | - Calvin's Puzzle, V-Cube, Meffert's Puzzle, Neocube, Twisty Puzzle online store



Don’t know why I haven’t posted this yet, but myself and other FTO solvers are freaking out


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> New Arrivals | - Calvin's Puzzle, V-Cube, Meffert's Puzzle, Neocube, Twisty Puzzle online store
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know why I haven’t posted this yet, but myself and other FTO solvers are freaking out


57 bucks and that's on hknowstore!!
Imagine its price on tc or scs lol


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 57 bucks and that's on hknowstore!!
> Imagine its price on tc or scs lol


hknowstore isn't particularly cheap or expensive?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 27, 2021)

Along with two not-particularly interesting multi dodecahedrons, we have an icosamate: 



https://cubezz.com/Buy-6516-MF8++OSKAR+Icosahedron+Version+IV+Magic+Cube+Puzzle+Black.html


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Along with two not-particularly interesting multi dodecahedrons, we have an icosamate:
> 
> 
> 
> https://cubezz.com/Buy-6516-MF8++OSKAR+Icosahedron+Version+IV+Magic+Cube+Puzzle+Black.html


why is this simple looking puzzle almost $70?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> why is this simple looking puzzle almost $70?



I asked the same thing, the answer I got was that it won’t be hugely popular so they need to charge a lot to profit from what little they sell


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> why is this simple looking puzzle almost $70?


I think its like 7x7 and 6x6. 6x6 is harder to assemble, and there are anoying internal pieces


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I asked the same thing, the answer I got was that it won’t be hugely popular so they need to charge a lot to profit from what little they sell


what's also weird to me is that this is called "IV" but it looks like the most obvious icosahedron puzzle design there is


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> hknowstore isn't particularly cheap or expensive?


Aren't Chinese/Hong Kong stores supposed to be way cheaper than tc/scs?


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Aren't Chinese/Hong Kong stores supposed to be way cheaper than tc/scs?



Hknowstore is a bit different. It often stocks more collectable, less mass produced items.


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Hknowstore is a bit different. It often stocks more collectable, less mass produced items.


what he said and also chinese stores are cheaper but the only really cheap place I know of is ziicube and only if buying in bulk.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 29, 2021)

LanLan 6-Axis Curvy Windmill Cube Black_LanLan Magic Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







cubezz.com





New lanlan cube, I think this is just a 3x3 shape mod


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 31, 2021)

The cubicle just discounted the Tengun V2 M 3x3 down to $24 from $32, plus it was released just about a year ago now. Has there been any news about Dayan's next 3x3 flagship that I missed, because it seems like it is coming.


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> The cubicle just discounted the Tengun V2 M 3x3 down to $24 from $32, plus it was released just about a year ago now. Has there been any news about Dayan's next 3x3 flagship that I missed, because it seems like it is coming.


that's actually a really good price. however I think I'm satisfied with my current v1


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> why is this simple looking puzzle almost $70?


If it's an Icosamate, that's a deep-cut puzzle with a fairly intricate design, as I understand it.

You can't quite use a fully symmetrical 12-armed core (a megaminx's core) because all of the legal turns cut right through it. You can't cheat it like on a skewb by using a 6-armed core because there's no combination of six faces that remains invariant through all the legal turns. It also seems that there's no straightforward bandaging approach like in 2×2×2 designs (although I did find this post on some weird multi-level bandaging thingy that I don't really understand).


----------



## Tabe (Mar 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> The cubicle just discounted the Tengun V2 M 3x3 down to $24 from $32, plus it was released just about a year ago now. Has there been any news about Dayan's next 3x3 flagship that I missed, because it seems like it is coming.


Supposedly there's a new Zhanchi on the way.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 31, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Supposedly there's a new Zhanchi on the way.


Yep, I posted about it earlier.


Nmile7300 said:


> This appears to be a Zhanchi 2021 or something from Dayan. PiCubeShop claims in the comments that the reason the cubes stick together has nothing to do with magnets. Interesting.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 31, 2021)

MSCUBE have made cube mats:


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 31, 2021)

Dope new cubestand v2








Cubicle Cube Stand V2


The Cubicle Cube Stand V2 can be used with many cubic and non-cubic puzzles alike. This sturdy, solid plastic stand has TheCubicle.com on two sides, a full color logo, and a metallic wireframe logo. Store your cubes in style with this updated Cubicle Cube Stand.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 31, 2021)

I


SH03L4C3 said:


> Dope new cubestand v2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wish they had chosen a better shade for the one with red lettering


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 1, 2021)

Qiyi's new flagship of 2021


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Qiyi's new flagship of 2021


Wow!! now that's an amazing cube lol.


----------



## qwr (Apr 1, 2021)

was that angry birds music??


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 2, 2021)

MGC SQ-1 solves from Cube Master
He's getting closer and closer to 5K subs. Would recommend giving him a sub if you haven't already.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> MGC SQ-1 solves from Cube Master
> He's getting closer and closer to 5K subs. Would recommend giving him a sub if you haven't already.


I saw that vid, and was actually fooled by it...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> MGC SQ-1 solves from Cube Master
> He's getting closer and closer to 5K subs. Would recommend giving him a sub if you haven't already.


yeah thats his fake one. He put an MGC sticker on a volt I belive


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah thats his fake one. He put an MGC sticker on a volt I belive


Wait...
I only just realised that now.
Ah well. Not really interest in squan anyway.


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 6, 2021)

Heavy breathing....


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 6, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Heavy breathing....
> 
> View attachment 15337


I see they've dominated the high-demand fruit shaped puzzle market and have moved onto the even more competitive market of weird shaped dino puzzles. Bold move.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 6, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Heavy breathing....
> 
> View attachment 15337


Ummm.... Are they cuboids?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 6, 2021)

BTW SCS is working on Gen 4s with the same design as their mats


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 6, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Ummm.... Are they cuboids?


They seem to be 3x2x2s from the pictures but the description says 3x3x3...


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 7, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Heavy breathing....
> 
> View attachment 15337


That Styracosaurus must be really special for it to cost $0.20 more than the others.

My condolences to the T-rex, who got his back spikes chopped off.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 7, 2021)

Back spikes? The T-Rex didn't have back spikes:



https://images.ctfassets.net/cnu0m8re1exe/70JhB0XIHJmprEsQmEIMx3/eee66f1505b8b1d53ff0f3b18b305a5e/shutterstock_1099958171.jpg


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 7, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Back spikes? The T-Rex didn't have back spikes:
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.ctfassets.net/cnu0m8re1exe/70JhB0XIHJmprEsQmEIMx3/eee66f1505b8b1d53ff0f3b18b305a5e/shutterstock_1099958171.jpg


love that picture


----------



## Tabe (Apr 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> love that picture


It IS nice, ain't it?


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 7, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Back spikes? The T-Rex didn't have back spikes:
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.ctfassets.net/cnu0m8re1exe/70JhB0XIHJmprEsQmEIMx3/eee66f1505b8b1d53ff0f3b18b305a5e/shutterstock_1099958171.jpg



Hmmm, then Fanxin must've just read the wrong book then.
That's a nice picture though...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 7, 2021)

it sounds different

BTW @Alex Davison it looked like feliks took a look at your roasting cubers video


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 8, 2021)

MonsterGO Skewb


The MonsterGO Skewb is a non-magnetic skewb that uses small protrusions and slots for alignment. It has frosted plastic, and comes with green GES installed for tensioning.




www.thecubicle.com




It's so....








squary


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 8, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> MonsterGO Skewb
> 
> 
> The MonsterGO Skewb is a non-magnetic skewb that uses small protrusions and slots for alignment. It has frosted plastic, and comes with green GES installed for tensioning.
> ...


I clearly picked the wrong time to get back to cubing


----------



## Joann Huang (Apr 10, 2021)

GAN 11 M DUO is available soon~


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> GAN 11 M DUO is available soon~
> View attachment 15376


Cheaper 11M Pro?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Cheaper 11M Pro?


We had a discussion about this in our server.
We have a few details but so far it looks like a less customisable 11m pro.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 10, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> We had a discussion about this in our server.
> We have a few details but so far it looks like a less customisable 11m pro.


And lighter


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> We had a discussion about this in our server.
> We have a few details but so far it looks like a less customisable 11m pro.





SH03L4C3 said:


> And lighter


Thanks! That's nice to hear


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

So, it’s like this:

X is to M as XS is to Air M as 11 M Pro is to 11 M Duo


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> So, it’s like this:
> 
> X is to M as XS is to Air M as 11 M Pro is to 11 M Duo


Yep, all just minor variations to sell more units with minimal additional investment.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> So, it’s like this:
> 
> X is to M as XS is to Air M as 11 M Pro is to 11 M Duo


Ah yes, the Gan XMXSAirM11MProDuo with adjustable pH level!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 10, 2021)

its not gonna be called the duo.


Spoiler



its gonna be called the IphoneGan SE 2021


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 11, 2021)

Here’s another 4x4 Mirror Cube. This one has 2 solutions, though. One solution is solving it by color, and one is solving it by shape, similar to the one shown at 6:44 in this JRCuber video. (The one in the video IS NOT the one that TheCubicle is selling. Just figured I’d clarify that.)














Lee Horror Mirror 4x4x4 Cube


The Lee Horror Mirror 4x4x4 Cube is a two solution 4x4 puzzle with 3D printed extensions. You can solve it by shape or by color, either way it is sure to be a challenge! This puzzle comes unstickered with stickers included. An application guide is provided to ensure that both solutions are possible.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s another 4x4 Mirror Cube. This one has 2 solutions, though. One solution is solving it by color, and one is solving it by shape, similar to the one shown at 6:44 in this JRCuber video. (The one in the video IS NOT the one that TheCubicle is selling. Just figured I’d clarify that.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not much into mirror cubes, or any shape mods for that matter, but that's a really cool looking puzzle.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 11, 2021)

I wish they were cheaper


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 11, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Yep, all just minor variations to sell more units with minimal additional investment.


You beat me to it! I was so ready to jump on Gan again after my break but you spoke it perfectly!

At this point gan’s cube lineup is almost as frustrating as shopping for a gpu


----------



## Spacey10 (Apr 11, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> You beat me to it! I was so ready to jump on Gan again after my break but you spoke it perfectly!
> 
> At this point gan’s cube lineup is almost as frustrating as shopping for a gpu


At least there aren't scalpers selling Fans for triple the price

cant wait until 1 month later when Gan's are reselling at the price of a house


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s another 4x4 Mirror Cube. This one has 2 solutions, though. One solution is solving it by color, and one is solving it by shape, similar to the one shown at 6:44 in this JRCuber video. (The one in the video IS NOT the one that TheCubicle is selling. Just figured I’d clarify that.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way the 2 solution 4x4 is available in a "mass" produced version now? I've wanted that twistytex horror 4x4 since I saw JRcubera video long ago. 

Also, I am definitely getting these Dino cubes haha.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 11, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Also, I am definitely getting these Dino cubes haha.


lol its now confusing when someone says dino cube


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> lol its now confusing when someone says dino cube


I didn’t even think if that when I typed it out!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 11, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Yep, all just minor variations to sell more units with minimal additional investment.



I don't think it's to sell more units.
This isn't aimed at people already with the 11M Pro, nor is it aimed at people who previously bought the 11M Pro.
It's a cube at the mid-tier market without the main feature modern flagships have and that is customisability.
Every company does this (not just GAN), and I wouldn't call it a strategy to "sell more units", merely another option for a different pricepoint. The fact that it's under the 11M name suggests that you get one or the other, providing more options to the cubing market. I doubt most people that bought the 11M Pro 7 months ago would be regretting their decision now that a cheaper, similar product is released at a lower price.

Just for context, this cube will be what the Air M was to the XS. I actually main the Air M over the XS because I prefer the default setup on it and the magnet adjustment was something I really didn't use being a more casual cuber and I'm sure a lot more people can relate. Some people like customisation but some people (like myself) prefer to have fewer options but still have that flagship performance - two completely different audiences.

So overall, I think this product will be met with a better response than the Air M did last year, mainly because the naming of the Air M had no relation to the flagship is was made from (the XS). The fact that we'll be seeing a more intuitive series of cubes spanning across several price ranges from GAN is great. Their flagships seem to be increasing in price but their price range of cubes across both Monster GO and GAN seem to be expanding, and we'll likely see GAN/Monster GO 3x3's at every major pricepoint, so I doubt it's primarily to "sell more units" with "minimal investment".

Also another thing to mention, this cube was discussed prior to the 11M Pro release. I recall having a meeting with GAN all the way back in August 2020 where we found out about this cube so I'm sure the plan of making a series of cubes under the 11M name was already thought out before the 11 was even produced.

(Do note that I am sponsored by GAN but I've told them before that I am going to be completely honest about their cubes regardless so this is my full opinion)


----------



## qwr (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but there is nothing wrong with a company trying to sell more units. That is the purpose of a company. It is only a problem if it is confusing or deceptive to the customer. Admittedly DUO is not really clear, but it seems logical to see it as a cheaper less customizable version of something called Pro.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but there is nothing wrong with a company trying to sell more units. That is the purpose of a company. It is only a problem if it is confusing or deceptive to the customer. Admittedly DUO is not really clear, but it seems logical to see it as a cheaper less customizable version of something called Pro.



Yeah
After seeing the cube and specs I still have no idea where duo came from.


----------



## Joann Huang (Apr 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I wish they were cheaper


cheaper than GAN 11 M pro


----------



## qwr (Apr 12, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> cheaper than GAN 11 M pro


why is it called DUO? the naming would be clearer if it was 11 M lite or just 11 M without saying pro


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> why is it called DUO? the naming would be clearer if it was 11 M lite or just 11 M without saying pro



When we were talking about it last year we had the idea that it would be called the "GAN 11M" without the Pro or any other addition, so the addition of "Duo" came as a surprise.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> cheaper than GAN 11 M pro


oh I was talking about the 4x4 mirror cube


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 12, 2021)

GAN 11 M Duo 3x3


The GAN 11 M Duo 3x3 is a new, more affordable variation of their popular GAN 11 M Pro. This cube has the same construction as the famous flagship but without the magnet adjustment features. The result is an ultralight 60g cube that is $18 cheaper. Cut cost, not performance! aka: gan 11mduo...




www.thecubicle.com




Does it come with the cool box?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 12, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> GAN 11 M Duo 3x3
> 
> 
> The GAN 11 M Duo 3x3 is a new, more affordable variation of their popular GAN 11 M Pro. This cube has the same construction as the famous flagship but without the magnet adjustment features. The result is an ultralight 60g cube that is $18 cheaper. Cut cost, not performance! aka: gan 11mduo...
> ...


A budget 3x3 or a premium 7x7 for the same price. Yeah, that's not really budget.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

yeah


One Wheel said:


> A budget 3x3 or a premium 7x7 for the same price. Yeah, that's not really budget.


 thats much more than we were expecting... I thought it would be $35


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 12, 2021)

So I guess this cube is aimed at the top-tier market for people that just don't want to have to deal with any customization? I can not imagine a 3g weight difference would really be noticeable. It is definitely more expensive then I thought it would be. I end up getting most 3x3's for collecting, but will have to pass on this one.

EDIT: Is it me, or does the yellow on the duo not look nearly as bright as the pro? It looks way too similar to orange


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> So I guess this cube is aimed at the top-tier market for people that just don't want to have to deal with any customization? I can not imagine a 3g weight difference would really be noticeable. It is definitely more expensive then I thought it would be. I end up getting most 3x3's for collecting, but will have to pass on this one.
> 
> EDIT: Is it me, or does the yellow on the duo not look nearly as bright as the pro? It looks way too similar to orange


TC got a new camera recently, so it does look a bit different, but the other colors also look different, so I think its just the camera upgrade.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> TC got a new camera recently, so it does look a bit different, but the other colors also look different, so I think its just the camera upgrade.


Maybe doing a "White Balance" will help.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

phil yu said he thinks its called duo because of the 2 magnet systems (core-corner AND Edge-corner)


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> phil yu said he thinks its called duo because of the 2 magnet systems (core-corner AND Edge-corner)


This would make sense looking at it individually but in the context of all the GAN 3x3s and their names, the name duo is complete nonsense.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> This would make sense looking at it individually but in the context of all the GAN 3x3s and their names, the name duo is complete nonsense.


they might have become more sensable because they were getting ALOT of hate around the time of the 11 m pro announcement in 2020


----------



## Tabe (Apr 12, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> It's a cube at the mid-tier market


Yet costs more than literally every other company's flagship.



Zain_A24 said:


> without the main feature modern flagships have and that is customisability.


Well, it still has tension adjustments.



Zain_A24 said:


> Every company does this (not just GAN), and I wouldn't call it a strategy to "sell more units", merely another option for a different pricepoint.


Oh not, it's definitely a strategy to sell more units. That's literally the whole purpose of a different price point.



Zain_A24 said:


> (Do note that I am sponsored by GAN but I've told them before that I am going to be completely honest about their cubes regardless so this is my full opinion)


Do you *truly* believe a $47 cube is a mid-tier product?

I have no problem with Gan releasing this cube. The name is awful and confusing - should've just been 11M or 11M Standard - and it's overpriced by at least $10. But no problem with its release, giving the market another option.


----------



## povlhp (Apr 13, 2021)

It is called Duo because it is twice the price of other companies flagships. And you can get 2 for the price of the standard M.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## qwr (Apr 13, 2021)

is this an old product? because it is only in white and the design is very strange. there haven't been hollow side cube pieces since the alpha mini days which this cube really reminds me of. the core doesn't even have springs?? very bizarre release, maybe it is an ultra budget puzzle like a dollar store cube. did I mention it has printed colors instead of stickers, like my cheap chinese cubes from a decade ago?? it's only 50 cents so I'm very tempted to get it just because of how weird the release is to me.





__





QiYi mini 3cm small 3x3x3 cube - [ziiCube.com] Puzzles solver magic twisty rubik's cube


Welcome to ZiiCube Store ! We have a variety of magic twisty puzzle rubik's cube products. We are looking for distributors worldwide with wholesale prices.



ziicube.com


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> why is it called DUO? the naming would be clearer if it was 11 M lite or just 11 M without saying pro


I'm pretty sure it's called duo since it iirc the cube retains the tension and compression customizations, so it has 2 systems of adjustment, instead of 3 (magnet strength) like the pro


----------



## qwr (Apr 13, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I'm pretty sure it's called duo since it iirc the cube retains the tension and compression customizations, so it has 2 systems of adjustment, instead of 3 (magnet strength) like the pro


makes sense. as phil said in his cubicle video, $18 off for something few people use is actually a good value proposition.


----------



## qwr (Apr 14, 2021)

THIS IS NOT A DRILL


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> is this an old product? because it is only in white and the design is very strange. there haven't been hollow side cube pieces since the alpha mini days which this cube really reminds me of. the core doesn't even have springs?? very bizarre release, maybe it is an ultra budget puzzle like a dollar store cube. did I mention it has printed colors instead of stickers, like my cheap chinese cubes from a decade ago?? it's only 50 cents so I'm very tempted to get it just because of how weird the release is to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it is new, it looks to me like an attempt to make the cheapest cube possible, I just wonder whether it performs ok.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 14, 2021)

WEOP WEOP WEOP THIS IS NOT A DRILL I REPEAT THIS IS NOT A DRILL


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Sorry for double post, but I have some news on an upcoming dayan cube:


Spoiler: Name



I dont think its a zanchi. I think its something new, and its gonna be called Dayan Zanchi Pro M.





Spoiler: Dayan Plastic Returns?



I found something about "signature plastic" so does that mean we are getting the old plastic back? It is possible.





Spoiler: Magnets?



There will be adjustable magnets on the corners, and 3 settings I belive. Same adjusement system as tengyun v2 but on corners.





Spoiler: adjustment system



the adjustment system under the center cap will probably be something new.





Spoiler: Purpose of the cube



This is supposed to be a mix of the Guhong V4 and tengyun. It will be light, but not as light as the guhong v4.





Spoiler: track design



it will feature the same Track design as the guhong v4





Spoiler: stickerless/stickered



I belive it will come in both stickered and stickerless, but I can say for sure stickred


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Sorry for double post, but I have some news on an upcoming dayan cube:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Name
> ...



I'm sure it isnt old plastic. Picubeshop have the samples.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I'm sure it isnt old plastic. Picubeshop have the samples.


----------



## qwr (Apr 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 15413View attachment 15414


Dayan = Big Goose 
Zhanchi = spread wings, 展翅

so it is very likely the name will be zhanchi pro m.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> Dayan = Big Goose
> Zhanchi = spread wings, 展翅
> 
> so it is very likely the name will be zhanchi pro m.


oooh lol
updated


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> Dayan = Big Goose
> Zhanchi = spread wings, 展翅
> 
> so it is very likely the name will be zhanchi pro m.


I can confirm it will be called Zhanchi pro m. EDIT: Just realised I didnt really add anything to the conversation.


----------



## qwr (Apr 14, 2021)

The core looks thin. They kept the rotating magnets from the tengyun v2 which are so large on the corners that they might affect turning feel. The edge and corner pieces look like they have a unique design but maybe that's just the render.


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 14, 2021)

Any release date yet for the new Dayan?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 15, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Any release date yet for the new Dayan?


Nope not yet. Likely some point next month though. Maybe even this month. DaYan are quite unpredictable.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 15, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I can confirm it will be called Zhanchi pro m. EDIT: Just realised I didnt really add anything to the conversation.
> View attachment 15415


the red magnets are breaking my eyes.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 15, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is new, it looks to me like an attempt to make the cheapest cube possible, I just wonder whether it performs ok.


Well I've ordered some of them, will be the only new item in my unboxing next week (hopefully) so look out for the livestream!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Yayyyy another “new” Gan cube that nobody asked for


----------



## zslane (Apr 15, 2021)

I think it can be argued that 99% of new 3x3x3 puzzles fall into the "nobody asked for" category, i.e., the "nobody really needs" category. For world-class solvers, there is probably no innovation that is going to significantly lower their solve times. For non-world-class solvers, today's flagships have all the performance and configurability they need; in other words, the puzzle isn't holding them back and getting a newer model isn't going to change that.

That just leaves "cuz I want it" and "cuz I'm a collector" as the primary reasons anybody--who already owns top-tier puzzles--buys new 3x3x3 cubes these days. GAN has every right to target those buyers, without comment from anyone, as any other manufacturer.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yayyyy another “new” Gan cube that nobody asked for


What's the video. Assuming it's the Duo.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 15, 2021)

zslane said:


> GAN has every right to target those buyers,


Agreed. 



zslane said:


> without comment from anyone, as any other manufacturer.


No, it's fine to comment on their offerings, positively or negatively.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 15, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> No, it's fine to comment on their offerings, positively or negatively.


Also, we touched on this in our video but GAN are diversifying their lineup.
They have a cube at pretty much most price points for GAN and Monster GO combined. They have quite a lot of "midship" cubes but in the bigger picture I think they're doing a good job.


----------



## povlhp (Apr 15, 2021)

New cubes might be a better cube for some cubers. There are so many cubes, and there are multiple different feels. 
GTS3M and GuHong V4Mare somewhat the same. 
the very lose Tengyun V1 is it’s own. 
RS3M is a slow cube. 
cheap QiYi MS and Meilong 3M are close out of the box. And likely fine for sub 6s.
Better Bluetooth cubes are likely the only needed 3x3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> What's the video. Assuming it's the Duo.


It’s not showing up? It’s actually a new version of the 251. Hopefully this works:


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It’s not showing up? it’s actually a new version of the 251. Hopefully this works:


actually if I wanted a gan cube the 251 is something that could really use some improving on.


----------



## qwr (Apr 15, 2021)

doesn't make sense to complain about a new gan 2x2. they haven't updated their design in a while and they only have one cube iirc


----------



## Tabe (Apr 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> doesn't make sense to complain about a new gan 2x2. they haven't updated their design in a while and they only have one cube iirc


Gan has released 3 2x2s, 4 if you count the two different versions of the 251. The 249, the 249 v2, and the 251 (Standard/Explorer).


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 15, 2021)

zslane said:


> I think it can be argued that 99% of new 3x3x3 puzzles fall into the "nobody asked for" category, i.e., the "nobody really needs" category. For world-class solvers, there is probably no innovation that is going to significantly lower their solve times. For non-world-class solvers, today's flagships have all the performance and configurability they need; in other words, the puzzle isn't holding them back and getting a newer model isn't going to change that.
> 
> That just leaves "cuz I want it" and "cuz I'm a collector" as the primary reasons anybody--who already owns top-tier puzzles--buys new 3x3x3 cubes these days. GAN has every right to target those buyers, without comment from anyone, as any other manufacturer.


New cubes may not be better than the old ones definitively but they give people an excuse to practice an event and can give people more enjoyment from that event. A different feeling cube can make you turn slightly differently and spot things you wouldn't otherwise notice that may help solves in the long run. I initially really liked the feel of the Gan 356M simply because it was really well set-up out of the box, I suspect it will be the same with the Gan duo. At least the 11M pro is a new design (unlike X/XS).
Reminder: you can interchange pieces between the Gan X, Gan X2.0, Gan XS, Gan 356M, Gan 356 air M and even Gan 354 V2M and it will still perform similarly.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't see why people complain about new cubes getting released if it isn't a directly worse successor to the previous cube. No one is making anyone buy a new cube. If you always buy new cubes, that's on you. And for anyone saying a company barely makes any changes, yeah sure. That is sometimes true. But again, it doesn't matter. You might not need a new cube, but it's still probably a better version than the previous so some person out there who does need a new cube will have a slightly better cube available.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 16, 2021)

I’m so excited for so many new cubes!!!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 16, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I’m so excited for so many new cubes!!!


This is what's referred to as "cube season" in the cube calendar.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> THIS IS NOT A DRILL






My boy Calvin Nielson (best delegate don’t even try me) just barely made a review on this puzzle, check it out


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 16, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I’m so excited for so many new cubes!!!


I've got to love that logo


----------



## qwr (Apr 17, 2021)

the mgc squan is shaping up to be just as good as we expected. 
max siauw does a review and shows the intricate mechanism which has two spherical layers inside instead of one.


----------



## zslane (Apr 17, 2021)

When is the MGC Sq-1 slated to be released?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 17, 2021)

zslane said:


> When is the MGC Sq-1 slated to be released?


Already being shipped by YJ.
Should be available within the next few days (not sure who it'll be available to but it's being shipped somewhere).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 18, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Already being shipped by YJ.
> Should be available within the next few days (not sure who it'll be available to but it's being shipped somewhere).


hype


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 21, 2021)

I meant to share this a couple days ago, but I got the MF8 Master FTO and made a quick unboxing and impressions video in case anyone was interested in the puzzle.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

Apparently the Qiyi mini cube with extremely basic internals IS a new release:








QiYi Mini 3x3 (3.0cm)


The QiYi Mini 3x3 is a 30mm, fully functional puzzle with very smooth turning. Throw it in your pocket or purse and have a puzzle with you all the time!




www.thecubicle.com




Also Yuxin just released their YLM 10x10 and 11x11








YuXin Little Magic 10x10


The YuXin Little Magic 10x10 is a high order puzzle that features vibrant stickerless bright shades, smooth turning, and the high quality build we have come to expect from YuXin.




www.thecubicle.com












YuXin Little Magic 11x11


The YuXin Little Magic 11x11 is a new massive puzzle from YuXin. This is the second 11x11 in their line-up and bears fantastic YuXin big cube quality at a lower price.




www.thecubicle.com





Any upcoming lubes? I've been into lubes recently


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 24, 2021)

Ambition 4x4, MGC Squan, are available on TC. Zhanchi pro is also available on DP. On cubezz there is an interesting mirror Skewb.

I just made my “cube season” mega order.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 24, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Ambition 4x4, MGC Squan, are available on TC. Zhanchi pro is also available on DP. On cubezz there is an interesting mirror Skewb.
> 
> I just made my “cube season” mega order.


What site is DP?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What site is DP?


DailyPuzzles, I think.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What site is DP?



Yeah Ben is right, Daily Puzzles, which is run by Phil Yu as well I believe, and pretty closely associated with the cubicle. Makes it funny that they have the Zhanchi pro but the cubicle doesn’t.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 24, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Daily Puzzles, which is run by Phil Yu as well I believe


Really? I've never heard about that.
I thought it is "Billy".


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 24, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> Really? I've never heard about that.
> I thought it is "Billy".



Philly is the unofficial name, but yes Phil sometimes goes by the name Billy.


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 24, 2021)

Woot









DaYan ZhanChi Pro M 3x3


The DaYan ZhanChi Pro M is the newest iteration of the legendary ZhanChi, a cube that dominated the cubing scene nearly a decade ago. This new version of the ZhanChi is lightweight, and has adjustable magnets, elasticities, and tensions. Please note: contrary to the pamphlet instructions...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 24, 2021)

The ambition and the mgc squan are both available at SCS now


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 24, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> The ambition and the mgc squan are both available at SCS now


and TC
Did you see the zanchi pro M?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> DailyPuzzles, I think.


Oh yeah. Duh.

Also, I had no idea TC and DP were both run by Phil


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Oh yeah. Duh.
> 
> Also, I had no idea TC and DP were both run by Phil


I don't think they are... Billy is some really slow person from australia.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I don't think they are... Billy is some really slow person from australia.


it was just a joke from one of tingman's videos


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 28, 2021)

Big slide puzzles from qiyi


----------



## qwr (Apr 28, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Big slide puzzles from qiyi


this looks like one of those meme photoshop images is this real


----------



## Tabe (Apr 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> this looks like one of those meme photoshop images is this real


It's legit. Qiyi is doing a giveaway.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Apr 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> this looks like one of those meme photoshop images is this real


Yeh its real, we talked about them in our Roundup March vid (Cubing Critics YT)... Known as the "Klotski's" where you have to move pieces in order to get other pieces out, or, "move the big dudes outta the way to get the other big dudes outta the way" as Zain described it


----------



## qwr (Apr 28, 2021)

Now that I think about it, "Rush Hour" is one of my favorite puzzles and I'd love to see a magnetic version by Qiyi


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> this looks like one of those meme photoshop images is this real


it DOES look photoshoped


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> Now that I think about it, "Rush Hour" is one of my favorite puzzles and I'd love to see a magnetic version by Qiyi


I used to love rush hour and have wondered if that means I’d like klotzski puzzles too. Might have to try one out


----------



## qwr (Apr 29, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I used to love rush hour and have wondered if that means I’d like klotzski puzzles too. Might have to try one out


The klotski is not as interesting to me because while you can speedsolve it, the solve itself is not interesting. While for rush hour there are a lot more configurations, plus there are natural extensions to even weirder puzzles like L-shaped pieces.


----------



## qwr (Apr 29, 2021)

I just saw this on the cubicle









Giant Magic Cube 3x3 (30cm)


This 3x3 is massive, just shy of a foot long on each side! If you're a giant, or just need a small table in your house, this is what you're looking for.




www.thecubicle.com





the manufacturer is not listed but the logo on the box looks a lot like the cubetwist logo


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> I just saw this on the cubicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its the same one that has been out. Mine came in that exact box. It is also a ripoff for that price


----------



## qwr (Apr 29, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Its the same one that has been out. Mine came in that exact box. It is also a ripoff for that price
> 
> View attachment 15601




dang yea $100 is a ripoff


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 30, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Its the same one that has been out. Mine came in that exact box. It is also a ripoff for that price
> 
> View attachment 15601


$25 cube
$75 shipping


----------



## qwr (Apr 30, 2021)

Actually I can't find that $25 1 foot cube on amazon. Only this one for $150






Amazon.com: JMFHCD Big Magic Cube Easy Turning 30cm Stickerless Speed Cubes ABS Puzzle Cube Educational Brain Teaser Game for All Age Challenge, Vivid Color: Sports & Outdoors


Buy JMFHCD Big Magic Cube Easy Turning 30cm Stickerless Speed Cubes ABS Puzzle Cube Educational Brain Teaser Game for All Age Challenge, Vivid Color: Brain Teasers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> Actually I can't find that $25 1 foot cube on amazon. Only this one for $150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was looking as well. That’s also the only one that I could find.


----------



## qwr (Apr 30, 2021)

@ender9994 maybe you just a really good deal

it's $100 on hknowstore too, but who knows how much shipping would be









Super Giant 3x3x3 Brick Cube Stickerless DIY kit (30x30x30 cm)


free shipping



www.hknowstore.com


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 30, 2021)

It is out of stock till June. When I bought it from Amazon it was actually only $17. I posted about it on the speedsolving forums, but I guess I should have made a separate thread for it





Amazon.com: Super Big 3x3x3 Speed Cube, Stickerless Gaint 3x3 Cube for Collection and Display (30cm) : Toys & Games


Buy Super Big 3x3x3 Speed Cube, Stickerless Gaint 3x3 Cube for Collection and Display (30cm): Puzzle Boxes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## qwr (Apr 30, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> It is out of stock till June. When I bought it from Amazon it was actually only $17. I posted about it on the speedsolving forums, but I guess I should have made a separate thread for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now I'm tempted to get it. Although it will just take up space in my house


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's pretty good, I eventually had some problems with one of the centres but I was pretty rough with it trying to solve it as fast as possible. I don't think I will be selling it though simply because of the logistics.


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 30, 2021)

I bought this 30 cm cube 1 year ago from my local store for something like 50$ (with shipping). Now it costs 300 PLN (about 80$). Maybe manufacturer just raised the prices.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 30, 2021)

dang its already out of stock on TC


----------



## rubik2005 (May 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> dang its already out of stock on TC
> View attachment 15607


Maybe they didn't order a lot of them due to the price + space it takes up


----------



## qwr (May 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Maybe they didn't order a lot of them due to the price + space it takes up


that's where Amazon would have a huge advantage


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 1, 2021)

It would be awesome if Moyu released a 2x2 that had the dual compression system, while being under $20. That would be incredible. Maybe they will release a RS2M 2021 which is under $10 and has a dual compression system. I would definitely but it.

Edit: They should put the spring compression system in all WCA events, and 2x2 would be a good starting place.


----------



## Tabe (May 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Maybe they didn't order a lot of them due to the price + space it takes up


Yeah, you can pack a lot off Gan puzzles at $40-$65 a pop into the space a single one of these would take up.


----------



## qwr (May 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> that's where Amazon would have a huge advantage



also Amazon has their own shipping fleet. A cube store like TC with free shipping would have to pay for expensive shipping.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 1, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> It would be awesome if Moyu released a 2x2 that had the dual compression system, while being under $20. That would be incredible. Maybe they will release a RS2M 2021 which is under $10 and has a dual compression system. I would definitely but it.
> 
> Edit: They should put the spring compression system in all WCA events, and 2x2 would be a good starting place.


it's hard to fit a compression system into a 2x2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it's hard to fit a compression system into a 2x2


Gan already put GES nuts into their 251 M Explorer but it's $30


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 1, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Gan already put GES nuts into their 251 M Explorer but it's $30


I meant the moyu compression system. GES is basically just spring swapping.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I meant the moyu compression system. GES is basically just spring swapping.


Then a megaminx, skewb, squan, or pyraminx maybe?


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 1, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Then a megaminx or a skewb maybe?


AoHun WRM has compression.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 1, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Then a megaminx, skewb, squan, or pyraminx maybe?


mega already has that, and sq1 would be kind of hard because its mechanism is so unique with only 1 screw.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 1, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Then a megaminx, skewb, squan, or pyraminx maybe?


Skewb, maybe? But not square-1 for sure.


----------



## povlhp (May 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I meant the moyu compression system. GES is basically just spring swapping.


You do realize that a 2x2 is a 3x3 without Centers and edges ? Or rather they sit deeper, below the surface.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 2, 2021)

povlhp said:


> You do realize that a 2x2 is a 3x3 without Centers and edges ? Or rather they sit deeper, below the surface.


That’s why (I assume) it’s harder to put a compression system inside a 2x2. Screw + spring + tensioning system is obviously going to take up more space than just a screw and spring, so the tensioning system would have to sit further down inside the cube, therefore creating less space for the pieces, screws, and springs.


----------



## ender9994 (May 3, 2021)

Not sure if these pictures have been uploaded yet.


----------



## qwr (May 3, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Not sure if these pictures have been uploaded yet.
> 
> View attachment 15623
> View attachment 15624


tiles? something in between stickers and tiles?


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> tiles? something in between stickers and tiles?


It seems like they’re gonna be some kind of soft touch tiles


----------



## ender9994 (May 3, 2021)

Yeah, I am surprised the cubicle had not mentioned anything about it on the preview page. Should be interesting. Looks like black version is shipping a bit after stickerless though


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 3, 2021)

Video of the 6x6 and 7x7 sliding puzzles

__
http://instagr.am/p/COOyFxwl3pm/


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 3, 2021)

Maybe it kinda feels like a soft rubber coating? Possibly to provide more grip than stickers?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 5, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/COb4tSxD4m2/

Gan 251 M Pro


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 5, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/COb4tSxD4m2/
> 
> Gan 251 M Pro



I'm told there's going to be 2 of them...


----------



## ender9994 (May 5, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/COb4tSxD4m2/
> 
> Gan 251 M Pro



Assuming one version 1 with GES nuts and one without?

My guess on MSRP:

With GES: $39.99
Without: $34.99


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 5, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Assuming one version 1 with GES nuts and one without?
> 
> My guess on MSRP:
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure on whether it retails as two versions or if the prototypes came as two versions.
Will have to check just to make sure. That's a good prediction. Sort of like a "Standard" and "Explorer" model that we see regularly from GAN.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 5, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Assuming one version 1 with GES nuts and one without?
> 
> My guess on MSRP:
> 
> ...


thats getting a bit too out of hand


----------



## rubik2005 (May 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> thats getting a bit too out of hand


Yea, I honestly wouldn't pay more than $25 for a 2x2

Also, anyone know when the 11M Duo is shipping (at TheCubicle)?


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 5, 2021)

I would guess

Regular: $26.99 or $27.99
With extra GES: $34.99


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Yea, I honestly wouldn't pay more than $25 for a 2x2
> 
> Also, anyone know when the 11M Duo is shipping (at TheCubicle)?


I hesitated to pay 20 for valk
(it had a defected core so I got 50% back, I still main it)


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Yea, I honestly wouldn't pay more than $25 for a 2x2
> 
> Also, anyone know when the 11M Duo is shipping (at TheCubicle)?


It was supposed to be soon but GAN tend to have delays with their preorders so likely around mid to end of May like most of the preorders


----------



## zslane (May 5, 2021)

I really wish GAN would stop futzing around with 3x3 and 2x2 models. I realize those are probably their big money-makers, but they desperately need 4x4 and 5x5 models in their line-up (and no, the 460M doesn't count IMO since it pretty much sucks). Oh, and a GAN Sq-1 would be great too...


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 5, 2021)

zslane said:


> I really wish GAN would stop futzing around with 3x3 and 2x2 models. I realize those are probably their big money-makers, but they desperately need 4x4 and 5x5 models in their line-up (and no, the 460M doesn't count IMO since it pretty much sucks). Oh, and a GAN Sq-1 would be great too...


No 4x4 this year. Probs their 2022 project.
I think they've made plenty of progress over the last few months or so, making highly successful Skewb and Pyraminx. I doubt they'd release another mediocre 4x4. They have a good team of speedcubers behind them and whenever they do decide to release some big cubes, they'll likely be good.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 6, 2021)

it's true the Gan 4x4 was the first time I felt sort of ripped off by Gan.  It's not bad but it's hella overpriced for a 4x4 that is no better than all the other ones available for a fraction of the price.



ender9994 said:


> Not sure if these pictures have been uploaded yet.
> 
> View attachment 15623
> View attachment 15624




Cool, I'm pretty excited for this. I ordered the green one.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 6, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Cool, I'm pretty excited for this. I ordered the green one.


Same
TC said its basically a tengyun v2, but lets see what others say


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 6, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Same
> TC said its basically a tengyun v2, but lets see what others say



has there been an early review of it or any information? I ordered it solely because I've liked the other DaYans I've bought.

edit: ahh, found this...


----------



## zslane (May 6, 2021)

I dislike the GAN 460M because it is too heavy, too noisy (even lubed), and has glossy plastic. A new 4x4 from them is long overdue, IMO.


----------



## qwr (May 6, 2021)

Since the recent trend has been towards ultra lightweight 3x3s, I'd like to see an ultra lightweight 2x2 or 4x4


----------



## povlhp (May 7, 2021)

Zhanchi Pro M also has a review by SpeedCubeShop:


----------



## ender9994 (May 9, 2021)

New Prices. So I guess we will now have:

Gan 251 M: $21.99
Gan 251 M Air: $23.99 
Gan 251 M Explorer: $29.99 
Gan 251 M Pro: $32.99
Gan 251 M Leap: $39.99


----------



## qwr (May 9, 2021)

Looks like the core magnet system? Any ideas on what extra features are in Leap a $40 2x2?


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> Looks like the core magnet system? Any ideas on what extra features are in Leap a $40 2x2?


Something I'm looking into.
Haven't seen any product images yet and translating the Chinese I have doesn't help a tonne. "large angle homing" is what comes out.


----------



## One Wheel (May 9, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Something I'm looking into.
> Haven't seen any product images yet and translating the Chinese I have doesn't help a tonne. "large angle homing" is what comes out.


TC uses the "large angle homing" language for the Leap version, mentions only corner-core magnets in the Pro version, and does not mention magnets at all for the Air version. My guess is that the Pro has a similar magnet system to the 11, Air is either just standard corner magnets or even non-magnetic, and the Leap version has all of the Pro magnets, plus the very wide, thin magnets Chris Tran said were the theoretical ideal several years ago


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 9, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> TC uses the "large angle homing" language for the Leap version, mentions only corner-core magnets in the Pro version, and does not mention magnets at all for the Air version. My guess is that the Pro has a similar magnet system to the 11, Air is either just standard corner magnets or even non-magnetic, and the Leap version has all of the Pro magnets, plus the very wide, thin magnets Chris Tran said were the theoretical ideal several years ago


I'm pretty sure they mention edge magnets.
I'll try to find an image/piece of text.


----------



## One Wheel (May 9, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I'm pretty sure they mention edge magnets.
> I'll try to find an image/piece of text.


It doesn't mention magnets in the item description, but in item specifications it does say magnetic. I had missed the specifications.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 9, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> It doesn't mention magnets in the item description, but in item specifications it does say magnetic. I had missed the specifications.


Yeah I was referring to GAN mentioning the magnets not TheCubicle.
I don't think they've got samples in yet but they'll likely update the info with some details on the differences.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 9, 2021)

Quick question: do you think I should get the volt v2 sq1, or should I wait for the MGC sq1 to come out?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Quick question: do you think I should get the volt v2 sq1, or should I wait for the MGC sq1 to come out?


MGC for sure. It’s on pre-order right now, so you’ll have to wait a couple weeks, but from the reviews I’ve seen, it’s worth it.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> MGC for sure. It’s on pre-order right now, so you’ll have to wait a couple weeks, but from the reviews I’ve seen, it’s worth it.


Ok, thanks a lot!


----------



## qwr (May 9, 2021)

The core-corner magnets seen in the 11M Pro already perform a "homing effect" by finishing a turn at more lenient angles than regular edge magnets.
We can see from the naming the Air M is clearly magnetic but no adjustable corner magnets are visible in the picture. The adjustment system looks like for corner-core magnets, not corner-corner magnets like the xman flare.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 9, 2021)

I’ve been completely zoned out of upcoming puzzles for a while now...
Whats happened in general?


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 9, 2021)

Dayan revived the zhanchi, GAN is going to release another overpriced 2x2, Xman just released the best 4x4 ever. Not much more than that.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> GAN is going to release another overpriced 2x2


3 more you mean, and I already can't keep up with the naming. Next they'll name it the Gan 251 M V2 Pro Lite. Also, who would buy a $40 2x2. Probably extreme Gan fanboys. Just get a $20 flagship and be done with it. To quote J Perm, "Who needs a $30 2x2, get out of here Gan"


----------



## qwr (May 9, 2021)

I bet a lot of people would buy a $40 2x2 because it is GAN. Any other company could max out at $20 (I think the Valk2 is worth the price)

Also there's an MGC square1


----------



## zslane (May 10, 2021)

Presumably GAN sells fewer cubes than the other brands. They seem content to occupy the premium puzzle space, almost exclusively.


----------



## rubik2005 (May 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Yea, I honestly wouldn't pay more than $25 for a 2x2
> 
> Also, anyone know when the 11M Duo is shipping (at TheCubicle)?


It seems that TheCubicle has them in stock now! I ordered one (which should get here in a 2-3 days), so maybe I'll post my thoughts of it soon.


----------



## ender9994 (May 10, 2021)

I think I know their strategy. Cube hardware these days is only making very minor improvements amd buying either brand probably won't effect your times much. However, by pricing it as high as possible, they are guilting you into practicing that event more, thus making you far faster.


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I think I know their strategy. Cube hardware these days is only making very minor improvements amd buying either brand probably won't effect your times much. However, by pricing it as high as possible, they are guilting you into practicing that event more, thus making you far faster.


I know you're being facetious but I practice on cubes I enjoy turning a lot more so...


edit: I had no idea this was in the works. fans of original tornado get hyped


----------



## ender9994 (May 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> I know you're being facetious but I practice on cubes I enjoy turning a lot more so...
> 
> 
> edit: I had no idea this was in the works. fans of original tornado get hyped.



At least someone got the joke. I too prefer puzzles that suit my preference.

Oh wow, I had heard nothing about this. Glad I held off on getting their new 4x4 so I can get both together. I really like the logo


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

well we don't have a release date on this one yet


----------



## Sion (May 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> I know you're being facetious but I practice on cubes I enjoy turning a lot more so...
> 
> 
> edit: I had no idea this was in the works. fans of original tornado get hyped



I'm not. The mechanism is more similar to the GTS2 than the Original Tornado, which is underwhelming to me since the original tornado had a far more unique look among other cubes at the time, externally and internally.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 11, 2021)

New Moyu flagship?


__
http://instagr.am/p/COupvakrmhz/



It seems like it might have adjustable magnets from this other image.



Also, it has primary internals.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 11, 2021)

the images are not available


----------



## ruffleduck (May 11, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> the images are not available View attachment 15694


Fixed.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 11, 2021)

k thanks that looks really cool


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 11, 2021)

that new Tornado looks cool

I ordered the new Zhanchi and still want a Duo... now there's a Tornado and new MoYu?

new 3x3's!!







that Tornado with red corner magnets is teh sexy


----------



## qwr (May 11, 2021)

I might order the new zhanchi just for the name. I fell 100% for their marketing tactic


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> I might order the new zhanchi just for the name. I fell 100% for their marketing tactic


I preordered the green one lol


----------



## xyzzy (May 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> edit: I had no idea this was in the works. fans of original tornado get hyped
> [SCS video on Tornado v2]


"I'll let you listen to how quiet it sounds"
>doesn't turn another quiet cube (like the Tengyuns or the Gan whatevers) so we have a point of reference

"new color scheme"
>doesn't bring out a different cube by the same company to compare

Not really calling out only SCS/Cameron here because _almost every reviewer_ does these same two mistakes. For the first one, it's like… do you know people can adjust the volume of their speakers? Volume is an absolute scale, and you're trying to demonstrate it over a channel that's very much relative, hello???

For the second one, I've already complained about this before. Consumer screens/monitors (hint: most of the target audience use these) are almost never going to be calibrated correctly, and there are more insidious issues at work that can prevent the correct colours from showing up (hint: BT.601 versus BT.709, sRGB not covering full human trichromat vision, etc.).

Making these mistakes is understandable for newbies, but I think a shop calling itself "the original puzzle retailer" (their exact words) should have higher standards than that.

/rant


----------



## qwr (May 12, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> "I'll let you listen to how quiet it sounds"
> >doesn't turn another quiet cube (like the Tengyuns or the Gan whatevers) so we have a point of reference
> 
> "new color scheme"
> ...



both your points are very true. sound is heavily dependent on the recording setup, but also lube setup (which I think qiyi did beforehand) and turning speed

also I noticed beyond complex color space issues which I'm not going to criticize SCS over, SCS videos have a weird saturated color temperature where puzzles I know are standard blue appear lighter blue and slightly green. the rest of the colors appear fine to me but the blue always sticks out to me as not realistic appearing.






I feel like scs and sometimes thecubicle make their puzzles appear brighter than they appear to me in person. maybe that's just my crappy lighting? but ziicube's picture looks a lot closer to my vision.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 12, 2021)

Amazing his thumbnail isn't black anymore. Took me weeks to heal when i smashed my finger


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 12, 2021)

https://cubezz.com/Buy-6559-MoYu+Classroom+MeiLong+M+Magnetic+Convex+Megaminx+Speed+Cube+Stickerless.html



This looks really cool, and possibly good? It is magnetic too

Also an interesting 4x4: https://cubezz.com/Buy-6558-HeShu+Lollipop+4x4x4+Magic+Cube+Puzzle.html


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 12, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> "I'll let you listen to how quiet it sounds"
> >doesn't turn another quiet cube (like the Tengyuns or the Gan whatevers) so we have a point of reference
> 
> "new color scheme"
> ...



sCs's videos are great from a production standpoint, but I can see people favouring other channels if they're wanting to make a purchasing decision.
A lot of their viewers are either those that are fans of the store, or those that are watching for entertainment purposes and don't plan on buying the cube. I fall in the latter category myself, and find their content great for watching a cube that you know you won't get.

For the cubes I know I might buy, I typically watch TheCubicle's videos and DailyPuzzles' videos when they used to upload regularly (I guess Billy is feeling the heat having to manage two stores and YouTube channels at once). TheCubicle and other channels are great for if you want to make an informed purchasing decision.

Do note that Qiyi are fairly strict with their advertising, and sCs and TheCubicle were likely not allowed to mention any other companies when talking about the cube in their videos, we've seen the same thing in some of Shawn's Qiyi videos. They weren't allowed to show the dual adjustment system under the centrecap which sCs kindly told us in their video that it's "on setting 3 for both the tension and compression" as default.

Both types of content is great, but if I was to make a decision on whether or not to pre-order a cube, I would steer towards a SpeedCubeReview/TheCubicle video depending on what's out and if I want a quick concise summary of a cube's performance, I would head to the Everyone Solves segment of a TheCubicle video.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 12, 2021)

Well said


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> (I guess Billy is feeling the heat having to manage two stores and YouTube channels at once).


What other store and YouTube channel is he managing?


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Zain_A24 (May 12, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> What other store and YouTube channel is he managing?


TheCubicle


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 14, 2021)

wait what?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 14, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> wait what?


ill say it one again for the confused people: It was just part of a joke in one of Tingman's videos


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ill say it one again for the confused people: It was just part of a joke in one of Tingman's videos


This is his ACTUAL identity:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348317233222527


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 14, 2021)

because Billy from Daily Puzzles is an upcoming puzzle


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 14, 2021)

I’m pretty sure that this is the first mass-produced conjoined cube?









3x3 Double Cube I


The 3x3 Double Cube I is a type of modification where you combine two separate 3x3s into a single puzzle. If you're interested in non-standard puzzles, this is a great introduction.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m pretty sure that this is the first mass-produced conjoined cube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its really easy to do, and you can do it with 2 Warriors ($6) and get much better preformance if you wanna do it yourself.


----------



## qwr (May 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> its really easy to do, and you can do it with 2 Warriors ($6) and get much better preformance if you wanna do it yourself.


modding puzzles is quite a bit of work


----------



## Tabe (May 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m pretty sure that this is the first mass-produced conjoined cube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure there was one in the 1980s. Also, this one is several years old despite it being new on The Cubicle's site.


----------



## Gerry (May 15, 2021)

I emailed Gan, and asked if they could make, or at least design a 2x2 that isn't as hard as the GES v3 to tension. Maybe using GES v4, or even the GES Pro.

The reply was they have no plans on making any changes to the 2x2 tensioning system. I asked just before the they teased the new 2x2 releases, so they may have just been staying quiet. However, looking at the new release info. It looks to me like the only changes are to the magnets.



qwr said:


> modding puzzles is quite a bit of work



I may be wrong, but from the pictures, you can see the inner stickers. So it looks like all they did was remove 2 corners, and an edge from one cube, and then glue a full cube to it. Seems pretty easy to do with glue.


----------



## qwr (May 15, 2021)

Gerry said:


> I may be wrong, but from the pictures, you can see the inner stickers. So it looks like all they did was remove 2 corners, and an edge from one cube, and then glue a full cube to it. Seems pretty easy to do with glue.


That wouldn't work to keep both cube sides functional (which I assume is the point of the puzzle, otherwise it's a total bust). The inner stickers serve as a reference to the color scheme for both sides.


----------



## Gerry (May 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> That wouldn't work to keep both cube sides functional (which I assume is the point of the puzzle, otherwise it's a total bust). The inner stickers serve as a reference to the color scheme for both sides.


WOW! 

Okay, this is more impressive than I originally thought just by looking at it. At first I derped out and was like why won't it work? Then I mocked it up with 2 cubes. No matter how you glue it, you are locking up at least one of the middle layers of one of the cubes. I have no idea how to get all the sides to turn!

I am assuming with this cube all layers turn with exception of white and yellow.


----------



## qwr (May 15, 2021)

Gerry said:


> WOW!
> 
> Okay, this is more impressive than I originally thought just by looking at it. At first I derped out and was like why won't it work? Then I mocked it up with 2 cubes. No matter how you glue it, you are locking up at least one of the middle layers of one of the cubes. I have no idea how to get all the sides to turn!
> 
> I am assuming with this cube all layers turn with exception of white and yellow.



I assume so too. I guess the way it would be done is having the shared corners have two stalks and the shared edges having two wings/torpedoes/whatever the term is.


----------



## Gerry (May 15, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> "I'll let you listen to how quiet it sounds"
> >doesn't turn another quiet cube (like the Tengyuns or the Gan whatevers) so we have a point of reference
> 
> "new color scheme"
> ...


If cube marketing is anything like smartphones, then it totally makes sense. Of course this only matters if it's a new release. If SCS does this with cubes that are already in the hands of everyone then yeah, it's silly.

Smartphone companies will send a youtuber a phone for a first impressions video. Literally all they are allowed to do is unbox, and look at the phone, and talk about it. Can't even turn it on. Then after the phones been out a couple weeks, THEN you can get actual proper reviews. 

i found this out when I was in the market for a new phone and was looking at pre-ordering a new phone. Could not find ANY review that more than just a commentary on what's in the box. My old phone was doing this weird thing that I hated, and not being able to see if the new phone did it drove me crazy. (I ended up pre-ordering anyway, with the promise I could return it if it did the thing I hated)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 15, 2021)

__





z3cubing siamese cube - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Gerry (May 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different kind. The one in the video there are 2 shared layers, the one that is for sale only has one shared layer.

To make the one with one shared layer, there is indeed cutting involved. If you are careful you could probably do it without the milliput/apoxie sculpt. 

This is how Nathan did it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 16, 2021)

Why wouldn't you just take out 2 corners and an edge and then glue the other cube into that gap?


----------



## ender9994 (May 16, 2021)

AbsoRuud said:


> Why wouldn't you just take out 2 corners and an edge and then glue the other cube into that gap?



Because then only the outer layer of one of the cubes would turn. I remember making one in college by cutting each piece in half and then gluing its other half onto it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 16, 2021)

According to my research I have a strong hunch that YuXin is doing something to their YLM 6x6 and 7x7. Maybe just a small change in the factory or something but lets see

Edit: Im talking abt the nonmagnetic one


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> According to my research I have a strong hunch that YuXin is doing something to their YLM 6x6 and 7x7. Maybe just a small change in the factory or something but lets see


I saw something but it might have been the kylin series. Whatcha see.


----------



## qwr (May 16, 2021)

Gerry said:


> If cube marketing is anything like smartphones, then it totally makes sense.


Might as well be the same marketing. Because a new smartphone like a new cube is hardly better than last year's model. Actually coincidentally both smartphones and speedcubes developed around the same time.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> According to my research I have a strong hunch that YuXin is doing something to their YLM 6x6 and 7x7. Maybe just a small change in the factory or something but lets see


Is there any source for this, it wouldn't surprise me as they did that with the ylm 3x3 last year.


----------



## resipol2 (May 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Because then only the outer layer of one of the cubes would turn. I remember making one in college by cutting each piece in half and then gluing its other half onto it



You're all over-thinking this. It's easy to make and is a pretty trivial mod. You take two corners off one cube and an edge piece off the other, then slot the remaining edge piece into the gap between the two remaining corners. Glue the two contact surfaces to make a fused 1x1x3 block, reassemble and you're done. The only thing you might want to do is cut/sand the edge off the edge piece since otherwise it will probably press against the bases of the two corner pieces and prevent a tight fit. I've made lots of these and once you know what you're doing it's a 15-minute job.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Because then only the outer layer of one of the cubes would turn. I remember making one in college by cutting each piece in half and then gluing its other half onto it


I have a distinct sense of woosh. I just don't see how it's different from cutting pieces in half and then glueing those together.


----------



## Gerry (May 17, 2021)

AbsoRuud said:


> I have a distinct sense of woosh. I just don't see how it's different from cutting pieces in half and then glueing those together.


Lets's pop out the pieces of cube 1, and glue cube 2 onto the missing pieces. What are you glueing it to? The M or E slice of cube 1 right? Well those are now glued and can't move. 

Although Resipol2 seems to be on to something!


----------



## ender9994 (May 17, 2021)

resipol2 said:


> You're all over-thinking this. It's easy to make and is a pretty trivial mod. You take two corners off one cube and an edge piece off the other, then slot the remaining edge piece into the gap between the two remaining corners. Glue the two contact surfaces to make a fused 1x1x3 block, reassemble and you're done. The only thing you might want to do is cut/sand the edge off the edge piece since otherwise it will probably press against the bases of the two corner pieces and prevent a tight fit. I've made lots of these and once you know what you're doing it's a 15-minute job.



I own one like that as well. It definitelyis far easier to make, but on mine, one cube without the corner anchors tends to flex a good bit. Though perhaps that is the 3x3 I used. 



AbsoRuud said:


> I have a distinct sense of woosh. I just don't see how it's different from cutting pieces in half and then glueing those together.



Because then the cube you took the corners and edges out of would be mostly bandaged. The middle layers could never turn, but they can on the one I made. Perhaps I'm not explaining it well.

Regardless, I'm excited to see the cubicle stocking this. They have had the 3 cube version for a while. They have been mass produced and available on other sites for years now


----------



## xyzzy (May 19, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Do note that Qiyi are fairly strict with their advertising, and sCs and TheCubicle were likely not allowed to mention any other companies when talking about the cube in their videos, we've seen the same thing in some of Shawn's Qiyi videos.





Gerry said:


> Smartphone companies will send a youtuber a phone for a first impressions video. Literally all they are allowed to do is unbox, and look at the phone, and talk about it. Can't even turn it on. Then after the phones been out a couple weeks, THEN you can get actual proper reviews.


If you choose to sign a contract that requires you to look like a fool, do you get to complain when other people point out that you do look like a fool? I don't know whether there's an actual contract or if it's just a verbal agreement, but same principle regardless. I don't care what the "norm" is when it comes to companies providing early releases to reviewers; I'm just saying that it's stupid.

Cubicle's first impressions video _doesn't_ make the same two mistakes I pointed out (Phil mentioned nothing about the shades or sound), and I think I was pretty explicit in saying that SCS isn't the only review channel guilty of this.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 19, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I own one like that as well. It definitelyis far easier to make, but on mine, one cube without the corner anchors tends to flex a good bit. Though perhaps that is the 3x3 I used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may need a video.


----------



## vidcapper (May 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Apparently the Qiyi mini cube with extremely basic internals IS a new release:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently got the above 10x10 & 11x11, unfortunately I neglected to order hands the size of dinner plates to handle them. 

Seriously though, they have smooth turning on all layers, and feel very stable - no pops so far.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 20, 2021)

I have the Qiyi mini (pillowed) keychain cube and it's actually really good. Smooth and easy turning.


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2021)

was this posted yet


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> was this posted yet


the gan 2x2s have 3 maget systems?


Spoiler



Gan 251 M Trio



btw the stand is $9.26 usd which is crazy


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 21, 2021)

the stand says GAN on it, that's like $7.00 right there


----------



## qwr (May 23, 2021)

meilong megaminxhhas a really unique look


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> btw the stand is $9.26 usd which is crazy


It's $6.99 if bought directly from Gan:




__





GAN Display Stand-GANCUBE SHOP






shop.gancube.com


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> meilong megaminx has a really unique look


That looks kinda weird IMO, I'd rather get the Yuhu V2 M

The Cubicle premium line of cubes for the Ambition 4x4 is out! I'm really eyeing the Mystic version:








Mystic Ambition 4x4 M


The Mystic Ambition 4x4 M is one of our premium versions of X-Man’s latest magnetic 4x4. Compact and light, the Mystic Ambition 4x4 M feels smooth and soft to turn while retaining high stability. Lubed with a balanced mixture of Traxxas 10k, Cubicle Labs Mystic, and DNM-37, this puzzle has a...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 23, 2021)

Has this been posted already? I’ve wanted a 5x5 fisher for quite some time.









Lee 5x5x5 Fisher Cuboid (Tiled)


The Lee 5x5x5 Fisher Cube (Tiled) is a shape modification made by adding 3D printed extensions and tiles to a standard 5x5. This is a fun shape mod that may be more difficult than you think.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 23, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> It's $6.99 if bought directly from Gan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spin your frustration away!

This is Mr. Gan, Gan cube, it's time to DOCK IN. This 3x3x3 stand will make a great partner. Are you ready? (In happy Gan cube noises) "Yes sir!" Alright Roll it! "Wow, such UNSTOPPABLE FUN!" 
We need to STOP Gan cube, quicly Hush~, Lock it with one slide. Your mission is acomplished.

I love the Gan advertisements.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> meilong megaminxhhas a really unique look


i don't get why cube companies are so obsessed with megaminx ridges nowadays... honestly the flat design has a perfectly fine grip (perhaps with small indents like the dayan v2 or gan). Yuhu v2 was bad enough, not only did the sharp ridges hurt my fingertips but they also hurt my eyes. Now this?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 24, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> i don't get why cube companies are so obsessed with megaminx ridges nowadays... honestly the flat design has a perfectly fine grip (perhaps with small indents like the dayan v2 or gan). Yuhu v2 was bad enough, not only did the sharp ridges hurt my fingertips but they also hurt my eyes. Now this?


This is actually one of the oldest designs in megaminx, it's called a convex face. This has been pretty common since the days of the Yuhu v1 back in 2016. And no, it's not ridged. Ridges are found on puzzles like the yuxin little magic megaminx and original dayan. Convex is a completely different thing. Plus, why would you be so concerned about it? For one I think that the Yuhu v2 has great grip, and the "ridges" are some of the softest on any megaminx. The original Dayan and both versions of the galaxy have way sharper ridges.

Being "obsessed" with them isn't the proper wording. They are experimenting with them, and for one I think that's a great thing, and it's allowed a 9 dollar Yuhu v2 to blow a 70 dollar gan megaminx out of the water. If companies weren't "obsessed" as you call it with magnets a few years ago all of your mains would be marginally worse than they are today. 

If you don't like it go use a flat galaxy v1, because I guarantee you that no good modern megaminx will come out with completely flat faces ever again.


----------



## qwr (May 24, 2021)

ridges are a good thing for grip. I wish my shengshou kilominx had ridges and I even considered 3d printing ridges


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 24, 2021)

Reminds me of a clump of stuck together sugar candy


----------



## Tabe (May 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Has this been posted already? I’ve wanted a 5x5 fisher for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one on the way and will have a video on my channel for it.


----------



## qwr (May 24, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I've got one on the way and will have a video on my channel for it.


I'm more fascinated by the tiles than the shapemod. The tiles look really thick.


----------



## Tabe (May 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm more fascinated by the tiles than the shapemod. The tiles look really thick.


Yep, that's part of what intrigued me.


----------



## qwr (May 24, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Yep, that's part of what intrigued me.


Looks like frosting on a black cake. (Is that weird)


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 24, 2021)

GAN 11 M Air?? (Someone told that it's just a GAN RS rebranded)


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> GAN 11 M Air?? (Someone told that it's just a GAN RS rebranded)


Definitely not a rebranded GAN RS. People say some funny things.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 24, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Definitely not a rebranded GAN RS. People say some funny things.


I saw someone in the comments saying that lol. Btw, any info about it? because I'm too lazy to watch the full vid.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I saw someone in the comments saying that lol. Btw, any info about it? because I'm too lazy to watch the full vid.


I'll be speaking with GAN about it soon because I don't have much info on it.
Essentially looks like a further stripped down 11M Pro.
Also as a side note, best not to spread things you read in YouTube comments. We all know news spreads very fast in the community from word of mouth and confusion can arise.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 24, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I'll be speaking with GAN about it soon because I don't have much info on it.
> Essentially looks like a further stripped down 11M Pro.
> Also as a side note, best not to spread things you read in YouTube comments. We all know news spreads very fast in the community from word of mouth and confusion can arise.


Cool!! I'll make sure I check everything before spreading news.


----------



## qwr (May 24, 2021)

nonmagnetic 11m. GAN is wildin


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> nonmagnetic 11m. GAN is wildin


Is this the one you mean?


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 25, 2021)

Has anyone noticed this yet? xD








Sir Roux III Mini Mat


Our Sir Roux III mini mat is a great desk decoration and is designed to provide a soft surface to absorb the impact of your puzzle! Mini mats are super easy to roll up and take with you on the go!




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## qwr (May 25, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Has anyone noticed this yet? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a joke I'm missing


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 27, 2021)

X-man Tornado V2 M is now up for preorder on some sites! It's not even expensive, too!









X-Man Tornado V2 M 3x3


The X-Man Tornado V2 M is the latest 3x3 flagship release from QiYi. It is more stable than many other flagships and features a robust adjustment system with 125 total setting combinations. Use the free included tool to adjust tension, spring elasticity, and magnet strength. At 55mm, this cube...




www.thecubicle.com












X-Man Tornado V2 3x3 Magnetic


The X-Man Tornado V2 3x3 Magnetic is our favorite release of the year. Yes, the fact that X-Man Designs packed so many features and so much performance into a speed cube at this price range BUT for us our love for the Tornado V2 is deeper than that. The turning feel is like buttery and inspires...




speedcubeshop.com












QiYi XMD Tornado V2 3x3


Pre-Order Ship Date: June 1st




picubeshop.com












22.3US $ 32% OFF|Qiyi X-man Tornado V2 M 3x3x3 Magnetic Speed Cube Professional Magic Cube Puzzle Magnets Adjustable Toys For Children - Magic Cubes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Edit: Also available on








X-Man Tornado V2M Magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Tornado V2 is QiYi's 2021 release, it features changeable magnet strengths and various centre adjustment features, it should hopefully perform very well.




speedcubing.org












X-Man Tornado V2 M


Purchase the X-Man Tornado V2 M from KewbzUK - The #1 speed cube shop in the UK. FREE delivery and Express shipping from our UK warehouse. Check out our full range of other 3x3 speed cubes and twisty puzzles.




www.kewbz.co.uk


----------



## ruffleduck (May 27, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> X-man Tornado V2 M is now up for preorder on some sites! It's not even expensive, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it's so cheap relative to other flagships!!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> X-man Tornkeywo noTop for preorder on some sites! It's not even expensive, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











X-Man Tornado V2M Magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Tornado V2 is QiYi's 2021 release, it features changeable magnet strengths and various centre adjustment features, it should hopefully perform very well.




speedcubing.org


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 28, 2021)

@cuber314159
Look at your quote, I'm pretty sure I did not type:
X-man Tornkeywo noTop


----------



## Tabe (May 28, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> X-Man Tornado V2 M 3x3
> 
> 
> The X-Man Tornado V2 M is the latest 3x3 flagship release from QiYi. It is more stable than many other flagships and features a robust adjustment system with 125 total setting combinations. Use the free included tool to adjust tension, spring elasticity, and magnet strength. At 55mm, this cube...
> ...


The Cubicle didn't particularly like the Tornado in their video. After seeing that, I correctly assumed Speedcubeshop would love it. Not surprised at all.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The Cubicle didn't particularly like the Tornado in their video. After seeing that, I correctly assumed Speedcubeshop would love it. Not surprised at all.


I dont like to single out people but theres not a lot that speedcubeshop dont like in any of their videos. They seem a bit hesitant to say anything bad, which is normal for someone that need to run a business and pay salaries.


----------



## qwr (May 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I dont like to single out people but theres not a lot that speedcubeshop dont like in any of their videos. They seem a bit hesitant to say anything bad, which is normal for someone that need to run a business and pay salaries.


I agree with your sentiment on the whole, but considering most people who buy cubes are casual solvers who aren't that fast, it's entirely possible most cubers are not so picky and would be satisfied by most puzzles. For example, I'm pretty slow, so I end up appreciating pretty much every cube I own.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The Cubicle didn't particularly like the Tornado in their video. After seeing that, I correctly assumed Speedcubeshop would love it. Not surprised at all.


The Cubicle seemed to like everything about it except the reverse cornercutting, from what I understand.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I dont like to single out people but theres not a lot that speedcubeshop dont like in any of their videos. They seem a bit hesitant to say anything bad, which is normal for someone that need to run a business and pay salaries.


yeah they are always slightly above neutral


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 30, 2021)

sorry for double post but the Tornado v2 is ALREADY TC's bestselling cube and it is still on preorder!
tbh I dont get what all the hype is about, tc's video said it was ok, not that great.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> sorry for double post but the Tornado v2 is ALREADY TC's bestselling cube and it is still on preorder!
> tbh I dont get what all the hype is about, tc's video said it was ok, not that great.


It's a 25 dollar Qiyi flagship with 125 settings. And there's a bunch of other reviews besides the Cubicle's that say lots of good things about it.


----------



## ender9994 (May 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> sorry for double post but the Tornado v2 is ALREADY TC's bestselling cube and it is still on preorder!
> tbh I dont get what all the hype is about, tc's video said it was ok, not that great.



Thecubicles "best sellers" defaults to featured puzzles and not actually which puzzles are selling the most. You have to actually go to the best sellers and re sort it by "best selling". Also, i wouldn't ever actually believe the "best sellers" section of most websites. They are almost always biased to show products with higher profits or items made by companies that have paid to be advertised better.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks like the official name for the new Moyu flagship will be the Weilong WRM 2021. I can’t see for sure, but when I slowed the video down to 0.25, it looked like there might be some magnet customization in the edges.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Looks like the official name for the new Moyu flagship will be the Weilong WRM 2021. I can’t see for sure, but when I slowed the video down to 0.25, it looked like there might be some magnet customization in the edges.


**
There definitely is something in the edges, it might not mean customization though.


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2021)

I expect a Moyu flagship to start coming with magnet adjustments because that's the trend of the industry. It could just be exposed magnets but they have no reason to do that really.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Looks like the official name for the new Moyu flagship will be the Weilong WRM 2021. I can’t see for sure, but when I slowed the video down to 0.25, it looked like there might be some magnet customization in the edges.


Team cubing critics confirmed adjustable magnets on that cube

@Zain_A24


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Team cubing critics confirmed adjustable magnets on that cube
> 
> @Zain_A24


Yep
We know the number of customizations but cant say.
Our cube is on the way as we speak so TheCubicle will likely get theirs soon and stream too.


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Yep
> We know the number of customizations but cant say.
> Our cube is on the way as we speak so TheCubicle will likely get theirs soon and stream too.


Looking forward to the video as always


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Looking forward to the video as always



Thanks. We've been slacking recently but we'll be back with twice a week uploads.
I'll write full updates in our thread. There's a lot to talk about.


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks. We've been slacking recently but we'll be back with twice a week uploads.
> I'll write full updates in our thread. There's a lot to talk about.


Twice a week is a lot to upload I think. Most channels only do once a week at most.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Twice a week is a lot to upload I think. Most channels only do once a week at most.


Weve got enough content for twice a week for the rest of our lives, whether we have enough time will be the question.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 5, 2021)

If you slow it down you can see the logo says "DR. M" and it has the same sengso texture


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> If you slow it down you can see the logo says "DR. M" and it has the same sengso texture


That's what Steven does.
He mods pyra and sells them.
Now he works at TheCubicle as a summer intern so I'm guessing hes making them for them.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 5, 2021)

SpeedCubeShop


Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.




speedcubeshop.com




Even though its just another 11M Pro, I actually like this variation and they're approach to mix the internal colors.This is one of the few Gan copies/ collection items that I would buy (but I dont have $90 for a 3x3 :/ )


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> SpeedCubeShop
> 
> 
> Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.
> ...


i have one word to say:

why


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 5, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> i have one word to say:
> 
> why


money


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 5, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> i have one word to say:
> 
> why


It's one of those things that some people who can afford it would get for collection purposes but the majority of us will not consider buying. Looks nice tho.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> It's one of those things that some people who can afford it would get for collection purposes but the majority of us will not consider buying. Looks nice tho.


But it's a mUSt haVe!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> But it's a mUSt haVe!


If I wasnt sponsored, I likely wont consider buying this product perfectly honestly. Most people arent collectors or already have an 11m pro.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 5, 2021)

Collections are nice but there is a line between expanding your collection and throwing money away.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> SpeedCubeShop
> 
> 
> Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.
> ...


stonks


The new moyu wrm2021 is probably already out on thier way, TC has the wrm 2020 marked down


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> SpeedCubeShop
> 
> 
> Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.
> ...


It’s “only” $80 on TheCubicle, but you also only get one color option.









GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


The GAN 11 M Pro Limited Edition Blooming series is here! This is a limited run of very beautiful 3x3s. This one is a transparent pink design. Comes with: LE Blooming cube bag LE Blooming cube case Extra corner magnets and tension nuts (LE pink and yellow) GAN full bright sticker set




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It’s “only” $80 on TheCubicle, but you also only get one color option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the better one though.


----------



## qwr (Jun 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Collections are nice but there is a line between expanding your collection and throwing money away.


What line?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> What line?


The line between good manufacturers and a certain company that starts with G (Unless its the 354 v1 or older, those were good)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The line between good manufacturers and a certain company that starts with G (Unless its the 354 v1 or older, those were good)



Wheres the best place for me to rant


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The line between good manufacturers and a certain company that starts with G (Unless its the 354 v1 or older, those were good)



haha true


----------



## qwr (Jun 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The line between good manufacturers and a certain company that starts with G (Unless its the 354 v1 or older, those were good)



I just filmed an unboxing of cubes from that certain G company and I gotta admit I am impressed by their newer cubes, especially the 356 M which comes in at the same price as other companies' flagships.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 7, 2021)

WRM 2021


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 7, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> SpeedCubeShop
> 
> 
> Speed cubing's most trusted retailer since 2009. Free shipping and easy returns available. Based in the USA.
> ...


one of them is already out of stock!


----------



## qwr (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> WRM 2021


The biggest changes I see are the magnet adjustment system with five settings and the use of all primary internals.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> WRM 2021


I don't know if its the primary plastic talking but the outside of that cube looks just like a Valk Elite

I'm not too excited about this cube though, It probably won't be any better than the WRM 2020 or RS3M 2020

I'm also sad that we are probably gonna have to deal with license plates again like with the MF3RS2M and the MF3RS3M


TC also just came out with a review


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 8, 2021)

hmm...

Speedstacks GX Edge v2? (not real name)
possibly with 4pad option


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 8, 2021)

There’s now a mass-produced Master FTO. @PingPongCuber is this the one that you unboxed, or did you get a one-of-a-kind?









mf8 Master FTO


The mf8 Master Face Turning Octahedron is just like the traditional FTO, but this one has an extra layer! Give it your best shot and see if you can become a master of this FTO.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Jun 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There’s now a mass-produced Master FTO. @PingPongCuber is this the one that you unboxed, or did you get a one-of-a-kind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool to see, though not a fan of the price point or the box


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There’s now a mass-produced Master FTO. @PingPongCuber is this the one that you unboxed, or did you get a one-of-a-kind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the kind that we both got. It’s a pretty cool puzzle but pops very easily


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 8, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I don't know if its the primary plastic talking but the outside of that cube looks just like a Valk Elite
> 
> I'm not too excited about this cube though, It probably won't be any better than the WRM 2020 or RS3M 2020
> 
> ...


There is apparently going to be a version with a maglev core, which I would assume replaces springs. Chris Tran experimented with it a while back so I’m excited to try it out.


----------



## Sion (Jun 9, 2021)

the wrm 2021 looks like an improved 2020. I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing, given how near-identical they are.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 9, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> There is apparently going to be a version with a maglev core, which I would assume replaces springs. Chris Tran experimented with it a while back so I’m excited to try it out.


do you have Chris Tran's video? I cant seem to find it


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 9, 2021)

Sion said:


> the wrm 2021 looks like an improved 2020. I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing, given how near-identical they are.


I'm guessing it's going to be similar to the Tengyun v2 where the mech really wasn't changed a ton. Basically, if you already have the 2020 I would go out on a limb and say that getting the 2021 is redundant.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 9, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm guessing it's going to be similar to the Tengyun v2 where the mech really wasn't changed a ton. Basically, if you already have the 2020 I would go out on a limb and say that getting the 2021 is redundant.



Will have to come back to this message after we've set up the cube.
Right now it's on a strong magnet setting so feels different to the regular WRM so maybe after setting it to a similar setting we'll be able to get an accurate comparison.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> do you have Chris Tran's video? I cant seem to find it


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 10, 2021)

Lots of new additions at the cubicle, though not all are new puzzles. The price reduction of the Dr. M Pyraminx from $49.99 to $29.99 is exciting.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 10, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Lots of new additions at the cubicle, though not all are new puzzles. The price reduction of the Dr. M Pyraminx from $49.99 to $29.99 is exciting.
> 
> View attachment 16036View attachment 16037View attachment 16038


feel bad for the people who ordered right away thinking it will go out of stock quickly.


Zain_A24 said:


>


All it does is add weight. I currently can't think of any advantages, but there might be a lot in the further future as speedcubes continue to evolve.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 17, 2021)

Is this new? If yes: seems like a good deal. If not: please ignore me.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes, that's new.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 17, 2021)

To any cube designers or manufacturers who might be watching this thread: 

Congratulations. You can make minor tweaks to 3x3s and call them revolutionary. You can make silly shape mods and sell out in days. You can make economical puzzles with magnets in them. You can make megaminxes that are so much better than anything that was available even a few years ago. You can even make stickerless big cubes bigger and cheaper than I would have imagined possible. You've even made new clocks and a 12x12, puzzles that were considered impossible when this thread was started. That's all wonderful. I have been watching this thread for 3 years now looking for one simple puzzle. I know you can make it, I'm truly baffled as to why it has taken this long. 

It's time for a stickerless gigaminx.


----------



## qwr (Jun 17, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> To any cube designers or manufacturers who might be watching this thread:
> 
> Congratulations. You can make minor tweaks to 3x3s and call them revolutionary. You can make silly shape mods and sell out in days. You can make economical puzzles with magnets in them. You can make megaminxes that are so much better than anything that was available even a few years ago. You can even make stickerless big cubes bigger and cheaper than I would have imagined possible. You've even made new clocks and a 12x12, puzzles that were considered impossible when this thread was started. That's all wonderful. I have been watching this thread for 3 years now looking for one simple puzzle. I know you can make it, I'm truly baffled as to why it has taken this long.
> 
> It's time for a stickerless gigaminx.



Unfortunately the gigaminx market is quite small as many people I suspect already feel megaminx is a long enough solve. I expect MoYu or ShengShou to eventually make one, but they should focus on a good square-1, kilominx, or FTO first.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> Unfortunately the gigaminx market is quite small as many people I suspect already feel megaminx is a long enough solve. I expect MoYu or ShengShou to eventually make one, but they should focus on a good square-1, kilominx, or FTO first.


Are you suggesting the 15x15 market is bigger? Or the Examinx market?


----------



## qwr (Jun 17, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Are you suggesting the 15x15 market is bigger? Or the Examinx market?


I think it is possible more people would buy a 15x15 than a gigaminx.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think it is possible more people would buy a 15x15 than a gigaminx.


Possible, yes. Not likely. There are currently multiple 15x15 cubes on the market, and a stickerless examinx, but no stickerless gigaminx.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 17, 2021)

I was always under the impression that after a certain size, stickerless puzzles are simply cheaper? More expensive when smaller due to plastic costs and assembly, but as size increases, time to sticker eventually becomes the deciding factor. That being said, I have literally zero facts or actual knowledge about this, so might be completely wrong


----------



## qwr (Jun 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I was always under the impression that after a certain size, stickerless puzzles are simply cheaper? More expensive when smaller due to plastic costs and assembly, but as size increases, time to sticker eventually becomes the deciding factor. That being said, I have literally zero facts or actual knowledge about this, so might be completely wrong


I don't know. The people at these factories almost universally use sticker application tape. No one is stickering by hand (except GAN). With sticker less, you need to match all the colors, while black plastic should be easier to just put together. This should only be a small difference if all the pieces are sorted by color in bins so idk.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I was always under the impression that after a certain size, stickerless puzzles are simply cheaper? More expensive when smaller due to plastic costs and assembly, but as size increases, time to sticker eventually becomes the deciding factor. That being said, I have literally zero facts or actual knowledge about this, so might be completely wrong


I have heard stickered big big cubes are a pain to maintain


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Lots of new additions at the cubicle, though not all are new puzzles. The price reduction of the Dr. M Pyraminx from $49.99 to $29.99 is exciting.
> 
> View attachment 16036View attachment 16037View attachment 16038


Why do I want 90% of the cubes pictured above. Must restrain myself…


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Lots of new additions at the cubicle, though not all are new puzzles. The price reduction of the Dr. M Pyraminx from $49.99 to $29.99 is exciting.
> 
> View attachment 16036View attachment 16037View attachment 16038


Is the Dr.M just an upgrade of the Mr. M?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Is the Dr.M just an upgrade of the Mr. M?


It's a more reliable and professionally-setup Mr M from Steven at TheCubicle.


----------



## Puffin (Jun 17, 2021)

I saw someone mention the upcoming MGC EVO in another comment. I didn't find much about it online besides a vague social media post. Does anyone know if it's a new smart cube?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 17, 2021)

Puffin said:


> I saw someone mention the upcoming MGC EVO in another comment. I didn't find much about it online besides a vague social media post. Does anyone know if it's a new smart cube?


I mentioned that. It is a smart cube


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 17, 2021)

Puffin said:


> I saw someone mention the upcoming MGC EVO in another comment. I didn't find much about it online besides a vague social media post. Does anyone know if it's a new smart cube?



I'm sure it's a smart cube, but at the same time I do know that YJ are working on a dual adjustment and magnet adjustment system so it might not be.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jun 18, 2021)

did MoYu really release a brand new 13x13 cubing classroom?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> did MoYu really release a brand new 13x13 cubing classroom?


Yes.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jun 18, 2021)

yeah I saw later tonight it had popped up on SCS. 

it's about $40-$50 more than I was expecting tbh


----------



## qwr (Jun 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yeah I saw later tonight it had popped up on SCS.
> 
> it's about $40-$50 more than I was expecting tbh


Yeah why is the 11x11 $92 while the 13x13 is $160 and the 15x15 is $300. I'm not a puzzle designer but from what I know the mechanism of all higher order puzzles are essentially the same.

Also as the price scales up the difference between Western and Chinese cube shops increases. It's only $116 on cubezz.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jun 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> It's only $116 on cubezz.



That's more like what i was expecting. 

I think our economy is about to start getting slammed w inflation on everything


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 18, 2021)

I know @Tabe just unboxed this puzzle but I'll also be uploading a video when my package arrives. I'll do a full solve for all the nerds out there! I also cashed in on the cubicle's free gifts this week so I'll be doing an X-Man Tornado V2 review/showcase!


----------



## qwr (Jun 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> That's more like what i was expecting.
> 
> I think our economy is about to start getting slammed w inflation on everything


I don't think it's an economy issue. My guess from seeing Cubicle and SCS warehouse tours is that big cubes like these aren't very popular and just take up room. Maybe annoying to ship too because of their weight.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 18, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I know @Tabe just unboxed this puzzle but I'll also be uploading a video when my package arrives.


Hopefully yours doesn't have the same issues as mine. I still love it though. Have heard a lot of the "Lee" puzzles have issues.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yeah why is the 11x11 $92 while the 13x13 is $160 and the 15x15 is $300. I'm not a puzzle designer but from what I know the mechanism of all higher order puzzles are essentially the same.


There's no rhyme or reason on the puzzle pricing. Shengshou has a $10 gap between their 12x12 and 13x13. Yuxin has a $70 gap on theirs. The Meilongs have a $35 gap. The percentage increases are all over the place, too.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 18, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Is the Dr.M just an upgrade of the Mr. M?


When the Mr. M was first released, Steven Wintringham spent a lot of time figuring out how to make it a viable pyra for fast solvers. A lot of them come with plastic defects or, believe it or not, incorrect color schemes. He eventually got a setup he liked and sold a bunch of customized puzzles to people, including John Gaynor who used one to win Nats 2019. Now that Steven works for the Cubicle, he's brought the customization to them and improved on it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 19, 2021)

Derpy’s MGC Square-1 (MagLev)


Derpy’s MGC Square-1 is one of our premium models of the new and exciting Square-1 from YJ. This revolutionary puzzle is fully magnetic and features a compact, innovative design that offers a great balance of speed and control. This puzzle also comes with a maglev modification in the core that...




www.thecubicle.com




One of the 5 new premium MGC square-1’s, it’s unfortunate that the only missing version is a celeritas one but I’m hoping they come out with one soon. I’ll probably pick one up in the next few days anyway


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Derpy’s MGC Square-1 (MagLev)
> 
> 
> Derpy’s MGC Square-1 is one of our premium models of the new and exciting Square-1 from YJ. This revolutionary puzzle is fully magnetic and features a compact, innovative design that offers a great balance of speed and control. This puzzle also comes with a maglev modification in the core that...
> ...


Cuber 1:What's your Squan main?
Cuber 2: It's a Derpy Square-1.
Cuber 1: Not very good, huh?
Cuber 2: Behold,
!!!!
Cuber 1 : *Woaj*
Cuber 2:  *Gets World Record*
Derpy YJ MGC Square-1 *Derps*


----------



## qwr (Jun 21, 2021)

1x1 meme


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> 1x1 meme


I thought that looked like a Minecraft command block at first somehow.

About the WRM 2021, I have no idea what they are going to add to make it unique. The cubing manufacturing and innovation has gone so far, that there is nothing to add.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> 1x1 meme


Forget redi cube this is where its at


Spacey10 said:


> About the WRM 2021, I have no idea what they are going to add to make it unique. The cubing manufacturing and innovation has gone so far, that there is nothing to add.


That's what everybody else thought until Chris Tran started cubicle labs, all we need is another guy like him to push something over the edge and make all of us think, "why didn't I think of that".


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 22, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> I thought that looked like a Minecraft command block at first somehow.
> 
> About the WRM 2021, I have no idea what they are going to add to make it unique. The cubing manufacturing and innovation has gone so far, that there is nothing to add.



They can make a bluetooth cube and provide a stand that allows it to turn freely. The base of the stand has a camera that can read the Scramble off your screen (L' B U2 F' R2 ...) using OCR, or alternatively get the scramble from an online timer site, and then automatically scramble the cube, turning it on the stand. The top of the stand has a grip and it is designed like that of a mobile phone gimbal, so that it can turn, rotate, gyrate, tilt, up, down,.. and move completely freely as it scramble or solve, unlike the Gan robot. The stand has a processor to directly interface with the PC and provide or receive data or send performance data for storage to and from the timer site. In tutorial mode, the cube will freeze up and only allow you to turn the correct layer and in the right direction. .
.

If that's too hard, OK, how about something like this. They can use a Yellow colour that is rich in yellow and not so light and greenish that it cannot be distinguished from White in warm household light or in dimmer environments. That would be a world first.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 22, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> They can make a bluetooth cube and provide a stand that allows it to turn freely. The base of the stand has a camera that can read the Scramble off your screen (L' B U2 F' R2 ...) using OCR, or alternatively get the scramble from an online timer site, and then automatically scramble the cube, turning it on the stand. The top of the stand has a grip and it is designed like that of a mobile phone gimbal, so that it can turn, rotate, gyrate, tilt, up, down,.. and move completely freely as it scramble or solve, unlike the Gan robot. The stand has a processor to directly interface with the PC and provide or receive data or send performance data for storage to and from the timer site.


Chris Tran was working on something like this back when he still worked for TC. Here is a seminar on it that was given at Nats 2018 in Salt Lake City.




It's still probably a few years away from being finished but its still extremely cool!


Dante Newbie said:


> If that's too hard, OK, how about something like this. They can use a Yellow colour that is rich in yellow and not so light and greenish that it cannot be distinguished in warm household light or in dimmer environments. That would be a world first.


I've heard this cry from many colorblind cubers and it's pretty ridiculous that this hasn't been addressed. Almost one in ten males are colorblind, so if a company decided to make some special caps to sell with the puzzle to help those who are colorblind they would certainly make a profit. Even putting that aside making stickerless puzzles more accessible is always a good thing


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 22, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Chris Tran was working on something like this back when he still worked for TC. Here is a seminar on it that was given at Nats 2018 in Salt Lake City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I use a custom color scheme because the standard scheme is objectively bad for the purposes of speedsolving. Cube companies should include a set of black pieces in the box with stickerless cubes like the MGC Squan did.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 22, 2021)

My eyesight is actually fine, but I prefer my house cozy with warm lighting, and not like an office or hospital. I now have a desk lamp with white bulb, but I'm very surpised that this basic need is not addressed. The suggestion of factory provided stickers inside the box is a good idea, since they are so cheap, at a tiny fraction of the cost of the cube and they would fit the cube perfectly. Much better than yet another screw driver, cube bag, wipe, cube stand ....


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm very curious if the new WRM 2021 will be hard and clacky like a Qiyi, or soft and smooth like a Gan (or the new Tornado V2)

I'll probably end up ordering one out of curiousity but I'm hoping to see more reviews soon.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm very curious if the new WRM 2021 will be hard and clacky like a Qiyi, or soft and smooth like a Gan (or the new Tornado V2)
> 
> I'll probably end up ordering one out of curiousity but I'm hoping to see more reviews soon.



Its soft and smooth.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Jun 22, 2021)

MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3


The WeiLong WR M 2021 is the latest flagship 3x3 from MoYu. This updated design now features adjustable magnets along with the standard MoYu spring compression/tension system. The WR M 2021 offers a softer feel and more customization at a lower price! Comes with: WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3 Magnet...




www.thecubicle.com













MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3


The MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3 is MoYu's 2021 flagship update of the previous WR M 2020 and somehow manages to include more features, for less money! The 2021 version offers user-friendly adjustable strength magnets (5 strengths) and the same dual-adjustment system that we all know and love...




speedcubeshop.com





The WR M 2021 is now on pre-order on TheCubicle and SCS, the price is $26.99 on TC which is quite surprising considering that the WR 2020 is $34.99.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 22, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3
> 
> 
> The WeiLong WR M 2021 is the latest flagship 3x3 from MoYu. This updated design now features adjustable magnets along with the standard MoYu spring compression/tension system. The WR M 2021 offers a softer feel and more customization at a lower price! Comes with: WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3 Magnet...
> ...


It's not in stickered 
Why don't companies make stickered cube anymore? Is it just to do with more people buying stickerless?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 22, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3
> 
> 
> The WeiLong WR M 2021 is the latest flagship 3x3 from MoYu. This updated design now features adjustable magnets along with the standard MoYu spring compression/tension system. The WR M 2021 offers a softer feel and more customization at a lower price! Comes with: WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3 Magnet...
> ...



The lower price signals to me that they are probably going to release something like a WRM 2021 Pro with some slight variation like the rumored maglev tension system, or something like that to charge at their higher tier price, while also offering a good base cube a lower price to compete in more price brackets.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 22, 2021)

Maybe the lower price has something to do with this.






The Tornado is setting a trend I hope for reasonable value in cubes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm very curious if the new WRM 2021 will be hard and clacky like a Qiyi, or soft and smooth like a Gan (or the new Tornado V2)
> 
> I'll probably end up ordering one out of curiousity but I'm hoping to see more reviews soon.





Zain_A24 said:


> Its soft and smooth.


It kind of sounded like a Tengyun / Tengyun v2 / Zhanchi Pro from the reviews that I’ve seen. I’m not sure if that’s how it feels too?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It kind of sounded like a Tengyun / Tengyun v2 / Zhanchi Pro from the reviews that I’ve seen. I’m not sure if that’s how it feels too?


I havent got any DaYan flagships (not for another couple of weeks) so I cant say if it does.
I'll have to lube it and set it up and I'll probably write a mini written description soon.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 22, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> It's not in stickered
> Why don't companies make stickered cube anymore? Is it just to do with more people buying stickerless?


Yeah, there's pretty much no demand for stickered flagships. Unless you get something like Gan releasing a stickered one months after the fact as they did with the 356X.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jun 23, 2021)

I prefer stickered, but they always seem to release them _after _I already bought the stickerless version (looking at you Gan 11, you sonuva---)



Dante Newbie said:


> The Tornado is setting a trend I hope for reasonable value in cubes.



such a fantastic cube at a fantastic price. 

I really think Qiyi and DaYan have steered me away from Gan and their crazy prices. I still love my 356 cubes but there's a bunch of Qiyi and DaYan cubes I like just as much. 

Then there's the Tornado v2 which blew me away. Great Cube.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 23, 2021)

As someone who uses a custom color scheme it’s always a major bummer when a stickered cube isn’t an option since I buy two copies to add the black side in my scheme.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 23, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Yeah, there's pretty much no demand for stickered flagships. Unless you get something like Gan releasing a stickered one months after the fact as they did with the 356X.


I want stickered flagships, are you implying my vote doesn’t count!?! Jk, the trend is towards stickerless, I get it. I’ll support stickers until the end


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 23, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Then there's the Tornado v2 which blew me away. Great Cube.



I can't agree more. Fully broken in now, it is so smooth. Like glass gliding on silk. So soft and quiet! And so stable as well (unlike the other well known quiet cube, which is blocky and gets warped out of shape so easily.) This Tornado is also light and high quality, a treat for the fingers and probably a big headache for other cube makers at this price.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jun 23, 2021)

good, they can use the competition


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 23, 2021)

Moyu announced a smart cube and it looks like it might have a maglev system.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 23, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I can safely say no to that.



I see. The core mechanism seems strange though.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 23, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQcqkiCJ1L1/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQXbrVplXA9/

Looks like QiYi and YJ both announced the same product at the same time… YJ has a V2 as well.

Original puzzle by Cubes Made Easy on YouTube


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 23, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I see. The core mechanism seems strange though.
> 
> View attachment 16174


>9-axis

Do they know something about cubic geometry that I don't?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 23, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> >9-axis
> 
> Do they know something about cubic geometry that I don't?


6 faces, plus xyz rotations?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 24, 2021)

Another new Gan 3x3.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 24, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16181
> Another new Gan 3x3.


I think thats the Gan 11m air. The one that Matty got a while ago.

Daingsheng 6x6 and 7x7 coming as well


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 24, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CQcqkiCJ1L1/
> 
> 
> ...


memes


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 24, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16181
> Another new Gan 3x3.


It probably is…but gan will call it something else!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 24, 2021)

I like how they say "surprising". I don't think people are surprised with Gan 3x3's anymore.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 24, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16181
> Another new Gan 3x3.


Yay! I cant wait to buy the same exact cube with a different name and price


BenChristman1 said:


> It kind of sounded like a Tengyun / Tengyun v2 / Zhanchi Pro from the reviews that I’ve seen. I’m not sure if that’s how it feels too?


I've heard from some people that got early copies from moyu that it feels similar to Gan cubes.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 24, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yay! I cant wait to buy the same exact cube with a different name and price


Hold on now, Its not the exact same cube…it’s just 99% the same


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2021)

The whole "GAN cubes being identical" argument doesnt go very far when you realise that these products arent designed for people who already have the top-tier model. They're just cheaper models for a wider price range. I've noticed that stripped down/simplified GAN cubes tend to still feel different, so despite looking very similar on paper they are distinguishable products.

It's an argument I hear a lot from those that dont have GAN cubes, particularly modern GAN cubes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 24, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> The whole "GAN cubes being identical" argument doesnt go very far when you realise that these products arent designed for people who already have the top-tier model. They're just cheaper models for a wider price range. I've noticed that stripped down/simplified GAN cubes tend to still feel different, so despite looking very similar on paper they are distinguishable products.
> 
> It's an argument I hear a lot from those that dont have GAN cubes, particularly modern GAN cubes.


I'd be fine with that if their marketing was more clear, but that's not the case so it can be hard to tell for a newcomer to tell which gan cubes have the same mech with slight changes and which are actually different enough to warrant a purchase if a previous model is already owned.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I think thats the Gan 11m air.


The air is essentially a duo but without core magnets completely and under 58 grams


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 25, 2021)

Do we know of any major feature differences as to why the Moyu WeiLong WR M 2020 is $35 and the 2021 is $25? Is this hopefully just a nice trend in prices or do we know with confidence that major features have been removed to cut cost?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do we know of any major feature differences as to why the Moyu WeiLong WR M 2020 is $35 and the 2021 is $25? Is this hopefully just a nice trend in prices or do we know with confidence that major features have been removed to cut cost?


To me it seems like it's a trend. The tornado v2 was a lot cheaper than all of us thought it would be, and Moyu likely wants to compete with that. From reviews I've seen the WRM 2021 seems like a great cube. No removed features. On the contrary, Moyu finally embraces the trend of adjustable magnets.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do we know of any major feature differences as to why the Moyu WeiLong WR M 2020 is $35 and the 2021 is $25? Is this hopefully just a nice trend in prices or do we know with confidence that major features have been removed to cut cost?



No removal of features. Just happens to be cheaper.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 25, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> No removal of features. Just happens to be cheaper.


I think its the natural maturation of the market for moyu.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I think its the natural maturation of the market for moyu.


Mainly the fact that they want to compete against the Tornado V2.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 25, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Mainly the fact that they want to compete against the Tornado V2.


I’m very pleased with the price of cubes dropping recently. First the MGC cubes have all been fantastic, then these new flagships come out in the 20-30$ range. I’m much more willing to buy a new main when it’s not breaking my bank too much so I can put that extra money into getting lube or premium versions.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 26, 2021)

I have just seen the corner cap design on the Tornado v2 and the similarity to the Valk Elite's corner caps is worrying, because the #2 issue I have with the Valk Elite is that the corner caps don't lock into the base strongly enough and the overhanging bit is a tad too flexible, so they'll catch on _anything_ at every opportunity (edge pieces, centre pieces, fingernails, …), causing lockups and corner twists. If the Tornado v2 exhibits the same flaw, that's a hard pass from me.

(The #1 issue I have with the Valk Elite is that I just don't get good times on it for whatever reason, but that's subjective and not an objective flaw of the puzzle.)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 26, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> I have just seen the corner cap design on the Tornado v2 and the similarity to the Valk Elite's corner caps is worrying, because the #2 issue I have with the Valk Elite is that the corner caps don't lock into the base strongly enough and the overhanging bit is a tad too flexible, so they'll catch on _anything_ at every opportunity (edge pieces, centre pieces, fingernails, …), causing lockups and corner twists. If the Tornado v2 exhibits the same flaw, that's a hard pass from me.
> 
> (The #1 issue I have with the Valk Elite is that I just don't get good times on it for whatever reason, but that's subjective and not an objective flaw of the puzzle.)


I haven't noticed the catching a ton on my valk elite but the corner caps to love to pop out slightly all the time. It's extremely annoying


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 27, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I’m much more willing to buy a new main when it’s not breaking my bank too much so I can put that extra money into getting lube or premium versions.


Ditto. I have a hard time justifying the costs of new 3x3 flagships. I’m no elite solver so whatever supposed benefits come from these “high end” cubes don’t really affect a solver at my level. After $20 I start to ask serious questions. I’d rather spend anything in excess of $20 on professional setup and premium line puzzles (lube and setup) that actually have a difference in feeling compared to the stock variety.


----------



## zslane (Jun 27, 2021)

The Tornado v2 is probably the first 3x3 puzzle that I'm really glad has all the adjustability options that it does. I've had to adjust the spring tension and magnet strength to get it where I like it. It is a $25 puzzle, and had any of its three adjustability features been removed to make it $5 cheaper, it probably wouldn't have been worth getting (for me).


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 30, 2021)

There is something not talked about much regarding these cubes and it has to do with, I can't think of a better word here, but I call it- repeatability of settings. When you have access to the screws and then have to put springs back, there is an issue. How tight do you screw it back onto the centre axles. Counting the number of screw threads or trying to do it by feel (how tight the screw driver is turning) or looking at the gaps between layers as you stretch them, is not accurate, and you most likely will set it differently each time you re-assemble it. Any variance will affect the spring compression setting you do later, whether using the Tornado V2's preset marks or using the MoYu or other system's adjustment method. With a rivet fixing the spring position permanently, you have a reliable way of setting spring compression consistently. It may not be totally even, but it makes your subsequent settings repeatable and your experimentation of settings meaningful. As one setting affects another setting in turning performance (spring compression/tension/magnet strength), this repeatability is very useful for going back and re-adjustments, when trialing different combination of settings. Someone who is meticulous and very precise in feeling and taking notes may be able to do a better job resetting the cube, but for most, I think this rivet is more reliable, fast and simple. It's like a calibration that you can always go back to. If springs loose their tension through use, then you can also tighten the spring compression setting a notch and know that it is again a settings made with a known reference. There is also an issue with evenness for the 6 sides. Again, I think I would rather rely on the factory setting there to help me and just turn the knob to the next higher or lower setting than trying to feel how tight a screw is. With everything made by automated processes, I believe Tornado's way of adustmment, including the rivet, is a good enough solution to simplify the adjustmnets, unless you find the cube's tightness/tension cannot be adjusted for your style and therefore need a stronger/weaker set of springs.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 30, 2021)

The MoYu smartcube will be announced today. Being the newest, I hope it has learnt from the mistakes in earlier ones. It's apparently built with a Weilong like body. 

Video link


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 30, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> There is something not talked about much regarding these cubes and it has to do with, I can't think of a better word here, but I call it- repeatability of settings. When you have access to the screws and then have to put springs back, there is an issue. How tight do you screw it back onto the centre axles. Counting the number of screw threads or trying to do it by feel (how tight the screw driver is turning) or looking at the gaps between layers as you stretch them, is not accurate, and you most likely will set it differently each time you re-assemble it. Any variance will affect the spring compression setting you do later, whether using the Tornado V2's preset marks or using the MoYu or other system's adjustment method. With a rivet fixing the spring position permanently, you have a reliable way of setting spring compression consistently. It may not be totally even, but it makes your subsequent settings repeatable and your experimentation of settings meaningful. As one setting affects another setting in turning performance (spring compression/tension/magnet strength), this repeatability is very useful for going back and re-adjustments, when trialing different combination of settings. Someone who is meticulous and very precise in feeling and taking notes may be able to do a better job resetting the cube, but for most, I think this rivet is more reliable, fast and simple. It's like a calibration that you can always go back to. If springs loose their tension through use, then you can also tighten the spring compression setting a notch and know that it is again a settings made with a known reference. There is also an issue with evenness for the 6 sides. Again, I think I would rather rely on the factory setting there to help me and just turn the knob to the next higher or lower setting than trying to feel how tight a screw is. With everything made by automated processes, I believe Tornado's way of adustmment, including the rivet, is a good enough solution to simplify the adjustmnets, unless you find the cube's tightness/tension cannot be adjusted for your style and therefore need a stronger/weaker set of springs.


Typically, as long as the tensions are reasonably close most people won’t notice much difference. However, there are 2 ways to circumvent this problem, which you can also combine if you are super adamant about maintaining exact tensions. Assume you have a cube with the exact same tensions on every side you wish to disassemble and relube the core, then reassemble in the exact configuration. What you can do is only remove one side and center, set up the hardware, then reinstall that sides center pieces and adjust it until it matches the other 5 pieces. Repeat. You can also use a set of calipers and measure the distance between the core and the center when you pull the center pieces all the way out to the screw head. You can combine these two methods as well to maintain very very similar tensions. Also I supposed you could use a paint for metals and paint a line around the screw where the screw is flush with the top of the core piece to mark how far it is screwed in, although it will likely wear away with time.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 30, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Typically, as long as the tensions are reasonably close most people won’t notice much difference. However, there are 2 ways to circumvent this problem, which you can also combine if you are super adamant about maintaining exact tensions. Assume you have a cube with the exact same tensions on every side you wish to disassemble and relube the core, then reassemble in the exact configuration. What you can do is only remove one side and center, set up the hardware, then reinstall that sides center pieces and adjust it until it matches the other 5 pieces. Repeat. You can also use a set of calipers and measure the distance between the core and the center when you pull the center pieces all the way out to the screw head. You can combine these two methods as well to maintain very very similar tensions. Also I supposed you could use a paint for metals and paint a line around the screw where the screw is flush with the top of the core piece to mark how far it is screwed in, although it will likely wear away with time.



Good advice but distances may not be so accurate for strength of springs, e.g. the measurement between the core and centre, etc. Also, springs are not identical. I suppose we can measure their strength with some instrument to select or balance them.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 30, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> Good advice but distances may not be so accurate for strength of springs, e.g. the measurement between the core and centre, etc. Also, springs are not identical. I suppose we can measure their strength with some instrument to select or balance them.


Hooke’s law tells us the compressive force in the spring, equal and opposite to the clamping force of the caps on the edges, is proportional to distance.
F=kX where x is the distance traveled from the neutral position and k is the spring constant.

To your point all the springs have some variance (k) and taking measurements(x) has uncertainty. Similar to torque wrenches in automotive assembly I think a torque screw driver is a good option for this issue as well. The torque/tension relationship has many variables also though and is far from exact. 

it’s a very interesting theoretical issue…But most of us can’t tell the difference between all these small differences in settings and I personally think the old fashioned simple screw is still a great tensioning system…as you stated there are many variables that affect the ability to duplicate exact settings multiple times. I think we have the illusion of control with all these modern systems. They’re useful, maybe not as purposeful and precise as as we think though.


----------



## qwr (Jun 30, 2021)

The Moyu dual adjustment system since the GTS3 has come with a tensioning tool that no one uses. You're supposed to put it between the center and edges, tighten as much as possible, then loosen from there. I think if you tried to tighten every side without the tool as much as possible, the cube would bulge and not be even.

What I do is I try to get the screws visually close in thread depth when assembling then tighten from there. But like @OreKehStrah said, having the tensions exactly equal doesn't matter for most cubes and cubers.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jun 30, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hooke’s law tells us the compressive force in the spring, equal and opposite to the clamping force of the caps on the edges, is proportional to distance.



Thanks for clarifying this. Hooke is of course correct. What I meant and should have said is that distance measurements (of how deep the screw has gone into the axle) may be difficult to measure and it's therefore hard to determine accurately the base spring strength at the start before subsequent screw adjustments. That could then make adjustments inaccurate and settings hard to repeat. The point I try to make is about this calibration and why the Tornado V2 with its rivet has some merit.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 30, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> The MoYu smartcube will be announced today. Being the newest, I hope it has learnt from the mistakes in earlier ones. It's apparently built with a Weilong like body.
> 
> Video link


We will likely have an unboxing coming out today.
Very interesting product. Definitely a very high-performance cube.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 30, 2021)

Dante Newbie said:


> distance measurements (of how deep the screw has gone into the axle) may be difficult to measure and it's therefore hard to determine accurately the base spring strength at the start before subsequent screw adjustments. That could then make adjustments inaccurate and settings hard to repeat. The point I try to make is about this calibration and why the Tornado V2 with its rivet has some merit.


agreed!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> We will likely have an unboxing coming out today.
> Very interesting product. Definitely a very high-performance cube.


SCR’s review thumbnail makes it seem like the pieces look identical to a GTS3, how similar are the pieces of the smart cube to the wrm/gts?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 30, 2021)

Might as well plug ours as well.
We'll have a detailed look at the app in our review video but I'm happy to share screenshots and videos on socials/here.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

There’s lots of new, exciting non-WCA puzzles on TheCubicle, including a couple latch cubes, a mirror skewb (at an absurd price, may I add), and a magnetic 5x5 mirror cube (@EngiNerdBrian time to get solving the 5x5!), among many others!









New Arrivals


All our our newest arrivals are listed here! Puzzles from GAN, MoYu, QiYi, YJ, Yuxin, and more. New arrivals marked in stock are ready to ship. Pre-orders are usually announced as new arrivals but will ship once the first batch arrives at our warehouse.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There’s lots of new, exciting non-WCA puzzles on TheCubicle, including a couple latch cubes, a mirror skewb (at an absurd price, may I add), and a magnetic 5x5 mirror cube (@EngiNerdBrian time to get solving the 5x5!), among many others!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely have to get that one! There is also a calvins 3x3 horror cube which is much cheaper than the one I just did a video on!


----------



## qwr (Jul 3, 2021)

I looked through and saw used mystery puzzle for only $2 which is interesting 








Mystery Puzzle (Pre-owned)


For $2, we will send you a used mystery puzzle at random! This is a good chance to receive a great deal and a welcome surprise for any cuber. Your Mystery Puzzle is guaranteed to have a higher retail value than $2 (in some cases, much, much higher). These Mystery Puzzles are pre-owned and are...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## povlhp (Jul 3, 2021)

Too bad Moyu Bluetooth cube is rechargeable. Means limited life then garbage bin. Like the ICarry with replaceable batteries better


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 3, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Too bad Moyu Bluetooth cube is rechargeable. Means limited life then garbage bin. Like the ICarry with replaceable batteries better


The cube is practically a WRM 2020, you won't wanna throw it away.
It legit feels like a speedcube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 3, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Too bad Moyu Bluetooth cube is rechargeable. Means limited life then garbage bin. Like the ICarry with replaceable batteries better


yeah, but most smart cubes are like that. Hopefully, it comes in at under $60 so it can compete with the others, but I doubt it will.


----------



## zslane (Jul 3, 2021)

I love the idea of a magnetized mirror cube, but why a 5x5 instead of a 3x3? It's weird to me that an improvement like this would appear on a big cube before it would appear on a 3x3.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 3, 2021)

zslane said:


> I love the idea of a magnetized mirror cube, but why a 5x5 instead of a 3x3? It's weird to me that an improvement like this would appear on a big cube before it would appear on a 3x3.


I agree. But given that it’s a Lee puzzle it makes more sense. That brand is all about higher order shape mods it seems. I haven’t seen any 3x3 lee puzzle yet. It is odd that the 4x4 mirror bump didn’t have magnets.

I’m very excited about all the Lee puzzles. I solved by 5x5 fisher yesterday with no pops or problems. It was a bit loose and unstable but tons of fun!


----------



## qwr (Jul 3, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I agree. But given that it’s a Lee puzzle it makes more sense. That brand is all about higher order shape mods it seems. I haven’t seen any 3x3 lee puzzle yet. It is odd that the 4x4 mirror bump didn’t have magnets.
> 
> I’m very excited about all the Lee puzzles. I solved by 5x5 fisher yesterday with no pops or problems. It was a bit loose and unstable but tons of fun!



I watched your video and wondered why they didn't start with a mini YJ 4x4 or 5x5 to save a lot of plastic printing


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 3, 2021)

Yummy Hamburger 3x3x3


Make it a single with this novel 3x3 that is decorated to look like a hamburger! Feed your curiosity and unlock a new challenge.




www.thecubicle.com





I am very excited about this new groundbreaking puzzle from Calvin's puzzle. Hardware barriers have been shattered by this amazing product


----------



## qwr (Jul 4, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yummy Hamburger 3x3x3
> 
> 
> Make it a single with this novel 3x3 that is decorated to look like a hamburger! Feed your curiosity and unlock a new challenge.
> ...


From the Calvin's Hungry Collection








Yummy Hamburger 3x3x3 Cube (hungry collection)


FREE SHIPPING



www.hknowstore.com





Maybe it's my inner American coming out but that looks a lot more appealing than the fruit cubes.
Also I wonder which pieces can be exchanged in the solve state, like the Monster Go 3 layer cube.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> From the Calvin's Hungry Collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can 1000% see this becoming a meme "event" when comps get back. Kind of like the butter eating contest at MCC Alpha 2020


----------



## qwr (Jul 4, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I can 1000% see this becoming a meme "event" when comps get back. Kind of like the butter eating contest at MCC Alpha 2020


The what


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> The what


Here’s Derpy’s vlog of that comp. The butter eating is at about 16:25.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here’s Derpy’s vlog of that comp. The butter eating is at about 16:25.


The second most American thing aside from the 4th of July, Speaking of which, Happy 4th of July!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 4, 2021)

I wish the hamburger cube had a rounded bun on the top!


----------



## povlhp (Jul 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah, but most smart cubes are like that. Hopefully, it comes in at under $60 so it can compete with the others, but I doubt it will.


Sure it will be under $60
ICarry is $21.54, and WRM 2021 is $13.94 at ziicube


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 4, 2021)

povlhp said:


> ICarry is $21.54, and WRM 2021 is $13.94 at ziicube


whoa that's cheap!!! I carry is like 30$ and WRM21 is like 25$ at TheCubicle


----------



## povlhp (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> whoa that's cheap!!! I carry is like 30$ and WRM21 is like 25$ at TheCubicle


That is VIP prices (takes one order of $50 to become VIP) and shipping is expensive. And from China. But they are great for large orders.
People often buys too many cubes as the same time. Fills in a few cheap cubes.


----------



## qwr (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> whoa that's cheap!!! I carry is like 30$ and WRM21 is like 25$ at TheCubicle


my upcoming video is on the upsides and downsides of ordering from Chinese stores. stay tuned


----------



## LBr (Jul 4, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I wish the hamburger cube had a rounded bun on the top!


oh yeah! Calvin's Puzzle Pillowed Hamburger 3x3


----------



## povlhp (Jul 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> my upcoming video is on the upsides and downsides of ordering from Chinese stores. stay tuned


Warranty is non existent, but prices are low. And if in EU available earlier in CN. I have bought lots of stuff from China over the last many years. Some stuff over $500. But I always considers relative price and value of warranty, which is almost non-existent in China.
latest AliExpress product I got was defective on arrival. Only got 50% refund thru dispute. Will stop using AliPay and only do PayPal to get another escalation step. And they promise to protect as well as credit card. Defective product on arrival = non-delivery.


----------



## qwr (Jul 4, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Warranty is non existent, but prices are low. And if in EU available earlier in CN. I have bought lots of stuff from China over the last many years. Some stuff over $500. But I always considers relative price and value of warranty, which is almost non-existent in China.
> latest AliExpress product I got was defective on arrival. Only got 50% refund thru dispute. Will stop using AliPay and only do PayPal to get another escalation step. And they promise to protect as well as credit card. Defective product on arrival = non-delivery.


I have never bought cubes from aliexpress, only chinese cube stores. They are much more knowledgeable about brands and getting correct items shipped. And yes it's a good idea to use paypal to argue for refunds.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 4, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I can 1000% see this becoming a meme "event" when comps get back. Kind of like the butter eating contest at MCC Alpha 2020


Kind of like the YJ Blind cube trend


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 4, 2021)

Monster Go smartcube?








GAN MG3 AI Magic Cube | Lightake


GAN MG3 AI Magic Cube Features: .280 hours long battery life, with replaceable button battery .AI intelligently recognizes the magic cube, and no matter




www.lightake.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 4, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Monster Go smartcube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while since they showed images.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 4, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> It's been a while since they showed images.


I'll take that as a "They've been developing it for a while and will release it at some point in the future."


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 4, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I'll take that as a "They've been developing it for a while and will release it at some point in the future."


It's been developed for a while. Maybe there were some underlying issues but there was a complete product a few months ago.
I have some comparison images to the I carry somewhere on the ol' hard drive.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jul 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> my upcoming video is on the upsides and downsides of ordering from Chinese stores. stay tuned



I ordered a translucent Yuxin 3x3 cube from Amazon, turned out it was a Chinese seller, took like 6 months to arrive. I never want to order a cube from China again, lol.


----------



## povlhp (Jul 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Monster Go smartcube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the ICarry. Just look at battery life.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 5, 2021)

povlhp said:


> That is the ICarry. Just look at battery life.


Theres differences. I have them written down somewhere. I'm pretty sure they're different in some way.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Theres differences. I have them written down somewhere. I'm pretty sure they're different in some way.


*Frantically tries to find a way to justify GAN's money grabbing*
I don't really see a point in a Monster Go smartcube, it will probably be affordable but why can't GAN just make their own budget cube under GAN?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> *Frantically tries to find a way to justify GAN's money grabbing*
> I don't really see a point in a Monster Go smartcube, it will probably be affordable but why can't GAN just make their own budget cube under GAN?


the leak said its $30, cheaper than carry


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> *Frantically tries to find a way to justify GAN's money grabbing*


I can't tell if you're joking or not. They wont expect GAN I Carry users to buy this product so it's in no way "money-grabbing" as you claim.
I'll share details if GAN gives me the green light.


Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I don't really see a point in a Monster Go smartcube, it will probably be affordable but why can't GAN just make their own budget cube under GAN?


Pretty much the reason why OnePlus produced their "nord" subbrand. They dont want their brand to have both premium and budget and its better to separate the 2 to maintain the premium branding of the GAN line and the association of budget to Monster Go.


----------



## povlhp (Jul 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> the leak said its $30, cheaper than carry


iCarry is under $22 at ziicube for VIP / $24.12 for first time customers. So $30 would be more expensive.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 5, 2021)

povlhp said:


> iCarry is under $22 at ziicube for VIP / $24.12 for first time customers. So $30 would be more expensive.


I can confirm it will for sure be cheaper than the I carry. I've been given the Chinese retail price so I dont really know how that'll convert to USD because it wont be a direct conversion.


----------



## zslane (Jul 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> why can't GAN just make their own budget cube under GAN?



It's called branding. It's the same reason Porsche doesn't make a budget car; that's what their Volkswagon brand is for.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 6, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> *Frantically tries to find a way to justify GAN's money grabbing*
> I don't really see a point in a Monster Go smartcube, it will probably be affordable but why can't GAN just make their own budget cube under GAN?


I think it's ok for me to send this image for now.

At first glance, the plastic is of course colourful as opposed to primary and there aren't visible magnets. The design looks visibly different to the i Carry on both the corner and the edge, so it's safe to say this is a very different product which may or may not have similar electrical components (which is understandable).

I don't understand what people see when they say that GAN are producing identical products to "money grab". The products may be similar but intended for different audiences. You will never buy every GAN cube, that wouldn't make sense and that's not the intention. The aim is to provide alternatives that suit a wide range of cubers, and with the current GAN/Monster GO line I think they're doing a good job at that, despite at first glance the cubes looking very similar to those that may or may not own them.

Hyped for the MG3i. Will share more details soon.
EDIT: Fun fact, you are 2/3 of my meh's


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I think it's ok for me to send this image for now.
> View attachment 16264
> At first glance, the plastic is of course colourful as opposed to primary and there aren't visible magnets. The design looks visibly different to the i Carry on both the corner and the edge, so it's safe to say this is a very different product which may or may not have similar electrical components (which is understandable).
> 
> ...


Unless you happen to run a cube store and try all new cubes...


----------



## Puffin (Jul 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I don't understand what people see when they say that GAN are producing identical products to "money grab". The products may be similar but intended for different audiences.



I think the trouble is around marketing. I've been cubing for a while now and it's hard for me to identify the differences in Gan products. I have to do some research to understand them because the differences are not apparent. I can't imagine that a new cuber could approach the Gan line and feel confident in understanding the subtle variations between cubes. So, while Gan's intentions may be noble, the fact that they make it hard to understand the difference between the cubes can seem purposefully obtuse. That's why it feels like a money grab. It seems like they're hiding relevant information from consumers. 

To illustrate the point, imagine this scenario. If you walked up to a group of people at a cubing competition and asked them to list the differences between the 356 X, the 356 XS, the 356 Air, the 356 Air Pro, the 356 Air RM, the 356 M Lite, and the 356 RS, how many could name the differences? That's seven different versions of what, I assume, is the same cube.


----------



## povlhp (Jul 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I don't understand what people see when they say that GAN are producing identical products to "money grab".
> 
> Hyped for the MG3i. Will share more details soon.
> EDIT: Fun fact, you are 2/3 of my meh's



GAN sponsor good cubers to get more sales. And people wantwhat the best uses. Some say they have not invented or revolutionized much the last few years. I am new to cubing. Started in December.
I can see RS3M 2020 moved the price point for adjustable springs. Dayan gave us adjustable magnets. And with the tomato a flagship at a fantastic price. 
YJ has the best 2x2 - gave us super 4x4-7x7 and SQ-1 at affordable prices. 
Only thing where I see from GAN is expensive products and a well priced iCarry. With replaceable 280h battery. Still my worst speed cube but possible the best smartcube.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 6, 2021)

povlhp said:


> GAN sponsor good cubers to get more sales. And people wantwhat the best uses. Some say they have not invented or revolutionized much the last few years. I am new to cubing. Started in December.
> I can see RS3M 2020 moved the price point for adjustable springs. Dayan gave us adjustable magnets. And with the tomato a flagship at a fantastic price.
> YJ has the best 2x2 - gave us super 4x4-7x7 and SQ-1 at affordable prices.
> Only thing where I see from GAN is expensive products and a well priced iCarry. With replaceable 280h battery. Still my worst speed cube but possible the best smartcube.


I always thought GAN introduced adjustable magnets, DaYan came a year or 2 later.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I always thought GAN introduced adjustable magnets, DaYan came a year or 2 later.


No the GuoGuan YueXiao EDM was the first back in 2019 iirc.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 6, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> No the GuoGuan YueXiao EDM was the first back in 2019 iirc.


GAN X was released in 2018 and had interchangeable magnet capsules. I dont know of any before that.
I guess its still adjustable technically.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I always thought GAN introduced adjustable magnets, DaYan came a year or 2 later.


If we're talking about _adjustable_ magnets as opposed to _swappable _magnets, then EDM was the first.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> If we're talking about _adjustable_ magnets as opposed to _swappable _magnets, then EDM was the first.


Tomayto tomahto


----------



## zslane (Jul 6, 2021)

Both "swappable" and "adjustable" are innovations in their own right. Both allow you to change magnet strength to better suit your cubing style. GAN made that possible first by making them swappable. Dayan then innovated on that by making them adjustable without the need for swapping. I daresay, however, that we would not be talking about Dayan had GAN not put the idea of "changeable" in everyone's heads to begin with.


----------



## Sion (Jul 6, 2021)

Am I the only one that wishes GAN would make a comp-legal version of their i-model cubes? (an I cube with a non-electronic core, making it comp legal)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2021)

zslane said:


> Both "swappable" and "adjustable" are innovations in their own right. Both allow you to change magnet strength to better suit your cubing style. GAN made that possible first by making them swappable. Dayan then innovated on that by making them adjustable without the need for swapping. I daresay, however, that we would not be talking about Dayan had GAN not put the idea of "changeable" in everyone's heads to begin with.


Where did you get the idea that Dayan made adjustable magnets first? It was GuoGuan, as we said before.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 6, 2021)

Sion said:


> Am I the only one that wishes GAN would make a comp-legal version of their i-model cubes? (an I cube with a non-electronic core, making it comp legal)


A smart cube that isn't smart?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> A smart cube that isn't smart?


A smart cube that _doesn't_ have to be smart.


----------



## LBr (Jul 6, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Monster Go smartcube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it.

The only reason somebody would want to buy this over the i carry, is if its more like £20 to buy, and the price fluctuation on the linked webpage is messing with me


----------



## LBr (Jul 6, 2021)

povlhp said:


> *GAN sponsor good cubers to get more sales.* And people wantwhat the best uses. Some say they have not invented or revolutionized much the last few years. I am new to cubing. Started in December.
> *I can see RS3M 2020 moved the price point for adjustable springs*. Dayan gave us adjustable magnets. And with the tomato a flagship at a fantastic price. (Yeah but it has bad corner cutting)
> *YJ has the best 2x2 - gave us super 4x4-7x7 and SQ-1 at affordable prices.*
> Only thing where I see from GAN is expensive products and a well priced iCarry. With replaceable 280h battery. Still my worst speed cube but possible the best smartcube.


here


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 7, 2021)

one of the first buyable smart cubes just got added to tc








HeyKube 3x3


The HeyKube 3x3 is a smart cube with multiple ways to play! It can show you how to solve a scrambled cube move by move, teach you how to solve the cube on your own, and it also can teach you cool patterns on the 3x3. This puzzle is purely educational and not made for speedcubing.




www.thecubicle.com





Also, X man tornado v2 with core magnets! Hyped for this one!








CH X-Man Tornado V2 3x3 (Magnetic Core)


The Cubers' Home X-Man Tornado V2 isn't your standard Tornado V2. This one has corner/core magnets that give the puzzle a more uniform magnetic feel. If you're a fan of the Tornado, but want something extra, this is what you're looking for.




www.thecubicle.com




the core magnet tornado is actually an aftermarket mod by a mod service. interesting.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Also, X man tornado v2 with core magnets! Hyped for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Didn't know Cubers Home was still a thing. Last I remember hearing from them was back when magnetic cubes were still new and not everything came with magnets. They were known for using REALLY light magnets.


----------



## Puffin (Jul 7, 2021)

I watched The Cubicle's livestream today. They played around with the CH X-Man Tornado. Phil said it was a much better puzzle. He said he preferred it to the WRM 2021 (which will also soon have a magnetic core option). I'd love to see some in-depth reviews of the differences.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> one of the first buyable smart cubes just got added to tc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well maybe it's good I haven't ordered any puzzles in 7 months! The CH X-man Tornado V2M looks awesome.



*GRRR..*.(They HeyKube)


----------



## Waffles (Jul 7, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> *GRRR..*.(They HeyKube)



*AAAAHHHHHH ALERT ALERT

AAAAHHHH MESSAGE EVERYONE FROM TC AAAAAHHHHHH*


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 7, 2021)

Waffles said:


> *AAAAHHHHHH ALERT ALERT
> 
> AAAAHHHH MESSAGE EVERYONE FROM TC AAAAAHHHHHH*


I'll send them an email.

Edit:


Is this good?

Edit 2: They thanked me....


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I'll send them an email.
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 16279
> ...


I thought this was a joke about the spelling of "Kube" in the product name, but I just realized that it says they not the. Interesting how our brain can automatically fix spelling errors like that without us even knowing


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Well maybe it's good I haven't ordered any puzzles in 7 months! The CH X-man Tornado V2M looks awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16277
> 
> *GRRR..*.(They HeyKube)


I have noticed a BUNCH of such mistakes on many products. For example, the rs3m+ magnet kit description says the wrong number of magnets included.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 12, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CROXdCOpnVN/
The MGC Evo is coming, but the center caps look really weird, I'm still very exited for it though


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 12, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> the center caps look really weird


Is it even WCA legal?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Is it even WCA legal?


Yes, At least it should be. 3j is the only reg I can think of that might dq it but thats a stretch

3j) Puzzles must be clean, and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damage, or other differences that significantly distinguish any piece from a similar piece. Exception: a logo (see Regulation 3l). 

The depression of the center cap doesn't distinguish it from the other center caps, since they are all identical based on regulation 3j2

3j2) Definition: Two pieces are similar to each other if they are identical in shape and size, or mirrored in shape and identical in size.

So yes, it's legal, it would be stupid if YJ made a cube you cant even use anyway.


----------



## qwr (Jul 12, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CROXdCOpnVN/
> The MGC Evo is coming, but the center caps look really weird, I'm still very exited for it though


oh god this looks like the tengyun center caps being slightly not flush but 10x worse


----------



## Q-- (Jul 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> oh god this looks like the tengyun center caps being slightly not flush but 10x worse


I actually like the idea, it’s gonna make the cubes feel smaller and potentially improve grip like a concave center would


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Is it even WCA legal?


It wouldn’t be legal anyway, because it’s a smart cube, right?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Is it even WCA legal?


Considering that the Diansheng is WCA legal, this most likely is too


Q-- said:


> I actually like the idea, it’s gonna make the cubes feel smaller and potentially improve grip like a concave center would


Yeah, Cyoubx tried this on one of his livestreams a while back and he said inverted center caps feel better



BenChristman1 said:


> It wouldn’t be legal anyway, because it’s a smart cube, right?


No, its not. That was just a rumor that got busted.


----------



## qwr (Jul 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


>


This video didn't even talk about the performance at all


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> This video didn't even talk about the performance at all


The 2x2 is fast and has weaker magnets than most 2x2s, I would say "weak".
Super fast. Will need slowing down.
Cornercutting so far is great.
Full details soon


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> oh god this looks like the tengyun center caps being slightly not flush but 10x worse


I have been using a Tengyun v1 for two years and I have never noticed this.

(tbh I'm still not noticing it and I hope I never will)

Also my 777 main is an Wuji with some of the centre caps removed (the pieces underneath are still coloured), so it's sort of like this. I did once email a delegate asking if it was comp legal, but it was the night before the competition and I don't think he saw it in time. (At the comp itself, I put all the caps back on, but he ruled it illegal anyway for a different reason.)


----------



## CFOP INC (Jul 13, 2021)

Speed cube shop now has the gan 11 air and air m.

to many gan cubes for pretty much the same thing I'll still buy it though


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 13, 2021)

imagine buying a $25 nonmag cube just because it has a gan logo on it


----------



## CFOP INC (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah I really probably won't buy them. The only thing is they are 56 grams.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 13, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> View attachment 16322
> 
> Speed cube shop now has the gan 11 air and air m.
> 
> to many gan cubes for pretty much the same thing I'll still buy it though


Wow my prediction from long ago was actually right









Upcoming puzzles


As someone who uses a custom color scheme it’s always a major bummer when a stickered cube isn’t an option since I buy two copies to add the black side in my scheme.




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Wow my prediction from long ago was actually right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the news/rumours have been around for quite a while but the cubes wont come out until August so more waiting I guess.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 13, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Yeah the news/rumours have been around for quite a while but the cubes wont come out until August so more waiting I guess.



Not hat any one cares. This is getting really ridicules. Gan is making an 11 with out magnets? Really??


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Not hat any one cares. This is getting really ridicules. Gan is making an 11 with out magnets? Really??


5 copies of the same cube in 10 months. Thats actually a record for gan!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 4 copies of the same cube in 10 months. Thats actually a record for gan!


Only 4? It feel like 8.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

Gan 11 M Pro Primary Internals, Gan 11 M pro Black Internals, Gan 11 M pro Stickered, Gan 11 M Pro Soft Coated, Gan 11 M Pro UV Coated, Gan 11 M Duo, Gan 11 M, Gan 11 Air.
@Thecubingcuber347 you're right, there are eight versions of the Gan 11 M pro, unless I missed something.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 14, 2021)

I hate when people complain about how expensive Gan’s flagships are and then further complain when they strip out luxury features to bring the cube to more accessible price points.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 14, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I hate when people complain about how expensive Gan’s flagships are and then further complain when they strip out luxury features to bring the cube to more accessible price points.


And you still end up with a $10 cube that costs $24.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 14, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Gan 11 M Pro Primary Internals, Gan 11 M pro Black Internals, Gan 11 M pro Stickered, Gan 11 M Pro Soft Coated, Gan 11 M Pro UV Coated, Gan 11 M Duo, Gan 11 M, Gan 11 Air.
> @Thecubingcuber347 you're right, there are eight versions of the Gan 11 M pro, unless I missed something.


Purple edition, and the 4 translucent ones too.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jul 14, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Only 4? It feel like 8.





the dnf master said:


> Gan 11 M Pro Primary Internals, Gan 11 M pro Black Internals, Gan 11 M pro Stickered, Gan 11 M Pro Soft Coated, Gan 11 M Pro UV Coated, Gan 11 M Duo, Gan 11 M, Gan 11 Air.
> @Thecubingcuber347 you're right, there are eight versions of the Gan 11 M pro, unless I missed something.





Tabe said:


> And you still end up with a $10 cube that costs $24.


To be bluntly honest .... If you are not going to be buying a GAN cube, why even bother complaining about how many different options there are ? Regardless of how many options there are, why continue to whine about it. It's really getting tired. We've all heard all of this before .... flogging a dead horse here ....


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 14, 2021)

This message will likely get a lot of "meh" reactions in which case feel free to meh and move on.
It's funny how a bit of branding can trigger people so easily.

The GAN 11 Air could have also been called a Monster Go V2 or something and wouldn't have got the negative attention it has now, but as soon as a GAN logo is put onto it we're all freaking out.

To be fair the 11 Air looks like a very questionable release given that it's non-magnetic and higher priced than the Monster GO magnetic. It's something I thought GAN would eliminate after their GAN RS release with the opening of MonsterGO to handle the fully stripped-down versions, but I guess we'll have to see what's special about it (we'll more than likely try it out and share our thoughts on the channel).

The idea of creating a product range with varying prices and varying levels of sacrifices between each successive product is not something out of the ordinary. It's something done in the tech industry a lot. Flagships are released, which some people may or may not buy, and now that the R and D is done, they can produce cheaper stripped-down versions to help get the product to a larger audience at better prices. In tech it could be things like removing an extra camera module, an older processor, a smaller battery etc. It's completely reasonable.

It's something we haven't seen much in the cubing industry with most companies having a set of sub-brands/naming schemes for their products to denote budget and flagship - YJ's "MGC" and "Yu-", MoYu's "WRM", and "RS" line, DaYan's "GuHong", "TengYun" and "Zhanchi" lines. But the idea of having a series of products under one class known as the GAN 11 Series is something we haven't seen anywhere else in cubing (from what I'm aware).

Yes they've released 8 or so (maybe more) versions of the 11M Pro in a variety of forms, whether that be limited edition versions or "simplified" versions, but in no way are they expecting people to buy all of them. GAN's price range compared to a year or two ago is a lot broader, with there now being a cube for every few dollars to choose from, and the same can be said for tech companies like Samsung with their variety of new and old flagships, mid-tier and budget options.

I'm sure the sales of the 11 Air won't be as large as other products, and releasing a non-magnetic 3x3 in 2021 is just strange for any company, not just GAN. The idea of "all GAN cubes being the same" is an argument commonly being used by people who see the marketing but never try more than one of the products, making the assumption that "meh same internal mechanism, same cube". I'm not saying go out there and try out every GAN cube and realise they're different but you can take it from many people including myself that has had the pleasure of trying every GAN 3x3 since the GAN X that these cubes feel different, despite them looking the same from a marketing perspective. The Duo was quite surprising to us. We didn't know what to expect but right now it's holding up a lot more from a lubrication perspective compared to the Pro somehow. Differences arise.

This is not me attempting to defend GAN in any way. I've said confidently that the 11 Air is a very odd release. The 11M was expected before the release of the 11M Pro (it was spoken about in a meeting back in August of last year) so there's no surprise there for me. It'll be interesting to see how the cube feels without the corner magnets given that it's a big part of the Pro's success. At the end of the day everything is a purchasing decision. You have the option to believe the rumours created by those unfortunate enough to not have tried a GAN product (or have tried a product from 2-3 years ago and comparing it to modern flagships), or you can decide for yourself after watching reviews or doing whatever you may do before purchasing a product. Right now the 11M Duo is the product to go but if you're budget is not in that range the 11M is coming up and I'll have to try that out to see if I can actually recommend it to people in that price range.

Wow, long post. If you guys have anything you disagree with then be sure to drop a message below. This is completely clear of bias and the only thing I am using to write this is my last 2 years' experience of GAN products against other products of their time.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 14, 2021)

I have issues with pain/fatigue in my hands and wrists (seen a doctor, no worries working on a solution) , so I’m actually excited for the completely non-mag version because it’s only 50 grams roughly. I think it will be nice to use as a longer session cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 14, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Gan 11 M Pro Primary Internals, Gan 11 M pro Black Internals, Gan 11 M pro Stickered, Gan 11 M Pro Soft Coated, Gan 11 M Pro UV Coated, Gan 11 M Duo, Gan 11 M, Gan 11 Air.
> @Thecubingcuber347 you're right, there are eight versions of the Gan 11 M pro, unless I missed something.


Would I carry be one technically


----------



## Tabe (Jul 14, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> To be bluntly honest .... If you are not going to be buying a GAN cube, why even bother complaining about how many different options there are ? Regardless of how many options there are, why continue to whine about it. It's really getting tired. We've all heard all of this before .... flogging a dead horse here ....


I've owned a bunch of Gan cubes - at least 10. It's not whining to point out that they're releasing a non-magnetic 3x3 for roughly the same price as Qiyi's latest flagship. Or to note that their cubes are _consistently_ significantly more than other cubes in the same space. To use Zain's analogy, does Samsung stripped down phones that cost more than OnePlus flagships? No? There ya go.


----------



## zslane (Jul 14, 2021)

GAN sometimes gets compared to Apple, with premium pricing surely being one of the reasons why. And just like Apple, GAN has a following amongst people who are loyal to the brand and can easily afford that loyalty. GAN caters to a very particular market demographic and does so with great energy. The fact that this bothers some people is an interesting study in psychology and socio-economic dynamics. It is the same thing with luxury cars, fine jewelry, premium services and accommodations, etc. There will always be people who are rankled/offended/bothered/whatever by anything that smells of wealth culture/elitism intruding into their favorite hobby, even if it doesn't really affect them in any material way.


----------



## qwr (Jul 14, 2021)

Tabe said:


> To use Zain's analogy, does Samsung stripped down phones that cost more than OnePlus flagships? No? There ya go.


OnePlus used to be known for very affordable flagships (which are replaced with their Nord line) while Samsung wasn't really pushing the budget market so much at the time compared to now


----------



## Tabe (Jul 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> OnePlus used to be known for very affordable flagships (which are replaced with their Nord line) while Samsung wasn't really pushing the budget market so much at the time compared to now


That isn't really relevant to my comment. I'm talking right now. Gan has less-featured cubes (their new non-mag) that cost as much as other companies' flagship (Tornado v2). That would be like Samsung - NOW - charging more their reduced feature phones than OnePlus charges for a flagship. Doesn't happen.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jul 15, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I've owned a bunch of Gan cubes - at least 10. It's not whining to point out that they're releasing a non-magnetic 3x3 for roughly the same price as Qiyi's latest flagship. Or to note that their cubes are _consistently_ significantly more than other cubes in the same space. To use Zain's analogy, does Samsung stripped down phones that cost more than OnePlus flagships? No? There ya go.


Totally get your points and agree that sure point out that their bottom-end cubes cost more than competitors flagships. However when I see this mentioned in almost every post about GAN when they release a new cube or version of a cube, I call it whining, and I'm over it. I get that people in general like to complain about things, I do it myself every time Apple releases a new phone at twice the price of the "old" one.

GAN clearly have a market strategy that is working for them otherwise they would not be doing it. I agree that their offerings are confusing and I haven't even bothered to look at the differences in their very latest offerings because I already have an 11M Pro. In the end more choice is always good and now we are really spoilt for choice at almost every price point from $5 through to $60. When I started speedcubing in 2015 there was the Moyu Aolong v2.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 15, 2021)

Anyone else got the MFJS Meilong 13x13?

Amazingly good turning for such a big cube, so potentially quite speed solvable!

And its cubic, not pillowed.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 16, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Anyone else got the MFJS Meilong 13x13?
> 
> Amazingly good turning for such a big cube, so potentially quite speed solvable!
> 
> And its cubic, not pillowed.


Interesting, I have been considering getting it, have you tried any of the yuxin little magic giant cubes? How does it compare?


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 16, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Interesting, I have been considering getting it, have you tried any of the yuxin little magic giant cubes? How does it compare?


Yes, I have tried the Yuxin LM 10x10 & 11x11, but while they turn very smoothly and seem stable, their extra size and weight makes them more difficult for me to handle, and slower to solve, than the MFJS equivalents, so I definitely prefer the latter.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Diensheng’s doing some more stuff:


----------



## qwr (Jul 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Diensheng’s doing some more stuff:


give the cubes to a real big cube solver for 5 seconds and they'll tell you how good it really is


----------



## Tabe (Jul 17, 2021)

"There really aren't any other budget cubes that come magnetized in this size other than the Little Magic" - I mean, yeah, if we want to ignore the Yushu v2M and Yufu v2M, the best budget 6x6 and 7x7...

Also, it sure sounded like Cameron was afraid to say that the 7x7 is terrible.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tabe said:


> "There really aren't any other budget cubes that come magnetized in this size other than the Little Magic" - I mean, yeah, if we want to ignore the Yushu v2M and Yufu v2M, the best budget 6x6 and 7x7...
> 
> Also, it sure sounded like Cameron was afraid to say that the 7x7 is terrible.


The 6x6 is actually decent. The 7x7 lacks reverse cornercutting but the speed and smoothness makes up for it to a casual solver like myself. Havent tried another 6 or 7 yet though but for non-speed 7x7 solves it's fine for me tbh.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tabe said:


> "There really aren't any other budget cubes that come magnetized in this size other than the Little Magic" - I mean, yeah, if we want to ignore the Yushu v2M and Yufu v2M, the best budget 6x6 and 7x7...
> 
> Also, it sure sounded like Cameron was afraid to say that the 7x7 is terrible.


Apparently they are going to release a magnetic 8x8 though and that would be a first.


----------



## qwr (Jul 17, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> The 6x6 is actually decent. The 7x7 lacks reverse cornercutting but the speed and smoothness makes up for it to a casual solver like myself. Havent tried another 6 or 7 yet though but for non-speed 7x7 solves it's fine for me tbh.


if you have the puzzles you should make a video on it


cuber314159 said:


> Apparently they are going to release a magnetic 8x8 though and that would be a first.


that would be cool just for people who enjoy casually solving big cubes


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jul 17, 2021)

magnetic 8x8 would be cool. I really don't like the 8x8's or 9x9's I have. Though I'm not crazy about the frosted look these have, (one of my issues with my 8x8 is they're both frosted.) 

Surprised he didn't mention the MGC line. From 2x2 to 7x7 they're consistently, extremely good, magnetic, with great turning and feel. Maybe they're not considered "Budget Line" but I really didn't think of them as "High Dollar Flagships". 

....actually I think Gan is really the only one I think of as really expensive cubes,.. and I guess Moyu sometimes. But even 'expensive' Moyu is usually a lot cheaper than Gan. 

I'd like to try the new Diansheng Solar S 3x3, just for something new. (though to me it looks almost exactly like a Gan). Seems like solid colors and black internals are getting more and more popular. 

...still want to pick up the new WRM 2021 also. (and the new Moyu 13x13) 
_
So many new cubes so little time..._


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> if you have the puzzles you should make a video on it
> 
> that would be cool just for people who enjoy casually solving big cubes


Video coming soon. In the editing process.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 21, 2021)

Just saw some pics of the WRM 2021 (~3 weeks old by now, not really "upcoming" lol), and it looks like it has ring-shaped magnets, similar to the Tengyun v1. Also similar to the Tengyun v1, it has primary internals.

I wonder if the actual turning is any similar.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 21, 2021)

Pictures of the upcoming magnetic 8x8 and 9x9.


----------



## LBr (Jul 21, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Pictures of the upcoming magnetic 8x8 and 9x9.
> 
> View attachment 16398


this is so unnecessary, but I think Diansheng just wanted to have the best puzzle on the market for something lmao. 

**everyone's 8x8 and 9x9 times drop by like a tenth**


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jul 21, 2021)

magnetic 8 and 9 is sexy af. 


... there's probably something wrong with me that I think that.... but I do.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 21, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Pictures of the upcoming magnetic 8x8 and 9x9.
> 
> View attachment 16398


I don't get the sentence. "We've been waiting", We'll be right there". Am I missing something?


----------



## qwr (Jul 21, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I don't get the sentence. "We've been waiting", We'll be right there". Am I missing something?


It's chinese translated, don't worry about it.

I never thought I'd see the day when Diansheng is releasing magnetic big cubes. But it is innovation in the non-WCA department.


----------



## Priyanshu (Jul 21, 2021)

DianSheng Toys Solar System 3x3 Magnetic Price.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jul 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> It's chinese translated, don't worry about it.
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day when Diansheng is releasing magnetic big cubes. But it is innovation in the non-WCA department.



my 8 and 9's (with the exception of my shengshou which are their own unique stickered ... thing) are the only big cubes I have I'm not 100% happy with. So I'm incredibly excited to see these stickerless 8 and 9 magnetics. I think they'll go well with the Moyu and MGC ones. 

I hope so anyway.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 21, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> my 8 and 9's (with the exception of my shengshou which are their own unique stickered ... thing) are the only big cubes I have I'm not 100% happy with. So I'm incredibly excited to see these stickerless 8 and 9 magnetics. I think they'll go well with the Moyu and MGC ones.
> 
> I hope so anyway.


Yeah, they're really aren't any great 8s or 9s. The Yuxins have great turning but are too big and can't be magnetized. The Moyu 8 & 9 are both super-small but unstable when loose enough to be fast and still aren't great even when magnetic. The Shengshou Tank has good turning and can be magnetized but is still too big. The Cyclone Boys G8 is a decent compromise among all of them but still not great. 

So, hopefully, the Dianshengs will at least be better than what we have now.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 24, 2021)

New wrm 2021 lite on tc...


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> New wrm 2021 lite on tc...



What does that mean?


----------



## Tabe (Jul 24, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> What does that mean?


There's a new puzzle, the WRM 2021 Lite, and it's for sale on (T)he (C)ubicle's web site.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 24, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> What does that mean?


It's a new product. It's a WRM 2021 except without all the accessories (other than the adjustment tool) found in the regular WRM 2021.
Likely a way of competing directly with the Tornado V2. Good thinking from MoYu there, dropping the price by removing accessories instead of customisation/functionality.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 24, 2021)

Priyanshu said:


> DianSheng Toys Solar System 3x3 Magnetic Price.View attachment 16401


This is the older Diansheng Solar, the original one that came out this year with the 2x2-5x5.
The upcoming one is the Diansheng S3M which will have black internals, glossy plastic and hopefully some better performance at a marginally higher price.


----------



## LBr (Jul 24, 2021)

the new diansheng and the tornado look like GAN wannabes, which I think is sad, but MoYu and YJ, who are some of the bigger companies, be themselves, release cubes that look like their own, and do very well with them. The smaller brand market is at risk of having the soul sucked out of them


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 24, 2021)

LBr said:


> the new diansheng and the tornado look like GAN wannabes, which I think is sad, but MoYu and YJ, who are some of the bigger companies, be themselves, release cubes that look like their own, and do very well with them. The smaller brand market is at risk of having the soul sucked out of them


GAN havent really put a stamp on black internals and roundish centre caps. That's just your image of a typical GAN cube which ironically has only featured on a single GAN cube in the last 12 months (don't quote me on that). Black internals feel smooth, and the rounded centre cap design may be helping with reverse cornercutting I'm not too sure. All functional choices, but it also doesnt hurt to make the cubes look premium, and the fact that they look like your perception of a GAN cube is probably coincidental.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> New wrm 2021 lite on tc...


Sounds perfect for me! I've been considering getting the WRM 2021 but was reluctant because i really didn't want all of the extra accessories and stuff. (I already have more than enough of those lol)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 24, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Sounds perfect for me! I've been considering getting the WRM 2021 but was reluctant because i really didn't want all of the extra accessories and stuff. (I already have more than enough of those lol)


I also think its kinda stupid how much extra crap they throw in there. The only thing I ever used in the wrm's extra box was the springs since I already had a million screwdrivers and a tensioning tool


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 25, 2021)

Some beginner thoughts on cubes. I believe I have done a fairly extensive online research of the current cubes. I now have 11 cubes, after having started cubing for 3 and half months, including 2 Tornado V2's, 3 RSM3 2020 (black, unstickered and one with added magnets), a Tengyun M, 2 YJ Zhilongs, a GoCube, and also a WRM 2021. (This is getting expensive!) I have not seen or bought a Gan yet, but checked numerous reviews. The only one I have real interest to play with is the Gan 354 V2, as I prefer smaller/lighter cubes, but it is apparently not the best cube (adjustability, performance and value). The Gan 11 M Duo is also somewhat interesting, with its super light weight and highly rated performance, but it's also not so adjustable, not small and not so affordable. The 11 M Pro sounds great but I probably will never buy a cube so expensive, even though I can afford it. Other more affordable and great performers like the Valk Elite, GTS 3, etc are interesting to read about, and I am sure they are great, but I prefer a cube that is quieter, smaller, lighter and smoother. My finger muscles actually feel sore when I go to bed, if I have done more than 40 solves that day (with many of them slow solves). I hope this is just a teething issue. I think I have already checked out all the suitable cubes, and it is unlikely that there can be any cube that is significantly better than what we already have now to be compelling enough for me to buy, especially given my beginner needs. One exception. The WRM smartcube sounds very interesting and I hope they can keep the size and weight down, and have robust software, and they would update the software to fix problems. 

The Tornado V2 is my favourite. The similar WRM 2021 is also fine but it loses out, just slightly in all the areas that are most important to me - light weight, smoothness, quality feel, ease of adjustment. I know, for ultimate tweaking, the WRM will obviously be better, as it can be fully disassembled. I find that the Tornado has many little design touches to be more than a copycat, though I won't say it has a soul. The design of its spring adjustment system with the use of a single "harpoon" tool is clearly one, so convenient. MoYu was regarded as great for its innovative spring adjustments (clockwise and anti-clockwise). Unlike the MoYu's spring tension adjustment system, it is not necessary for the Tornado user to keep turning anti-clockwise until you feel a bump to know where your current setting is. One can actually see the settings, which are coloured differently. Its magnet adjustment screws are the best IMO as its screw settings are so easy to see and adjust. It may not be as original in some other areas, but it's fine when you learn and build on top of each other's ideas. So, it is as quiet as the Tengyun M, which was regarded as the quietest cube of all until now. Many commented that it feels like a Gan, being so smooth. These are not as original, but to achieve all these at a new price point is unique and that is something the other cube makers can try to copy X-Man. I don't think I need another dumb cube (not a smartcube) for a long time, unless X-Man would release a stickered version of the Tornado V2.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 25, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I now have 11 cubes, after started cubing for 3 and half months


I have 5 3x3’s, after cubing for 2 and a half years. 4 rubik’s speed cubes, and an RS3M 2020. I used to have a MGC Elite but gave it to my sister.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 26, 2021)

The new MoYu Smart cube is...

$70, don't think many people will go for it. That is more than $40 over the wrm 2021 (what it is based on)


----------



## anonymouse_cuber (Jul 26, 2021)

Which cube do you think is better, the CH X-Man Tornado V2, or the Gan 11 M Pro?


----------



## qwr (Jul 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> The new MoYu Smart cube is...
> 
> $70, don't think many people will go for it. That is more than $40 over the wrm 2021 (what it is based on)


it doesn't make sense to compare smartcube price with regular cube price


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 27, 2021)

anonymouse_cuber said:


> Which cube do you think is better, the CH X-Man Tornado V2, or the Gan 11 M Pro?


Depends on what you mean by "better". Performance wise, probably Gan 11 M Pro. Performance isn't everything, though.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 27, 2021)

anonymouse_cuber said:


> Which cube do you think is better, the CH X-Man Tornado V2, or the Gan 11 M Pro?


dont forget about the new ch wrm 2021!









CH MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 3x3


The CH WeiLong WR M 2021 is an enhanced version of MoYu’s latest flagship. This new build of the WeiLong WR M 2021 features a corner/core magnet system on top of the conventional corner/edge system, giving the cube a more uniform magnetic feel. This cube is a must-try for fans of the WR M 2021...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 27, 2021)

More temptation. Don't miss the reviews of these CH cubes on TheCubicle's site.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> The new MoYu Smart cube is...
> 
> $70, don't think many people will go for it. That is more than $40 over the wrm 2021 (what it is based on)


It sucks for the people who pre-ordered it right away, because it’s only $65 now. Not a huge decrease, but for some reason those 5 dollars make it seem way more reasonable. Maybe because lots of people have already bought the 11 Pro, so they shouldn’t have an issue with buying this.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It sucks for the people who pre-ordered it right away, because it’s only $65 now. Not a huge decrease, but for some reason those 5 dollars make it seem way more reasonable. Maybe because lots of people have already bought the 11 Pro, so they shouldn’t have an issue with buying this.


I’d definitely rather buy a smart cube (that seems to be just as good as any moyu 3x3) for 65 bucks than spend 5 more on a regular Gan 3x3. It’s definitely a steal if you look at it that way


----------



## qwr (Jul 29, 2021)

promising


----------



## Manxkiwi (Jul 31, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> GAN havent really put a stamp on black internals and roundish centre caps. That's just your image of a typical GAN cube which ironically has only featured on a single GAN cube in the last 12 months (don't quote me on that). Black internals feel smooth, and the rounded centre cap design may be helping with reverse cornercutting I'm not too sure. All functional choices, but it also doesnt hurt to make the cubes look premium, and the fact that they look like your perception of a GAN cube is probably coincidental.


I think Gan have had roundish centers since before at least 2015 as far as I know. Not that they have a patent or monopoly on this, afaik....


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

There’s some more cool new non-WCA puzzles on TheCubicle including a couple conjoined cubes and a bandaged 4x4. Has that been mass-produced yet?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> promising



I agree with some of the comments in the video and I really hope that Moyu realises that - Software is King. That's what will distinguish the product from all the others. Hardware is already excellent even in cheap cubes. I hope all the cube makers will take software more seriously. Stability of connection, lag in updates of display, bugs and software updates will be key to success. I bought what was the smartcube with the most reliable software at the time a couple of months ago after a detailed research, and even that leaves many things to be desired, esp Updates and Fixes, or Continuing Support. Use of standardised definitions will also be important. For example, my smartcube treats a U2 as 2 turns and gives me distorted figures for number of turns and hence TPS. Also distorted info regarding efficiency of solves, like the number of turns for each stage. I have since learnt, from this forum, that a U2 should be counted as 1 turn.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 4, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I agree with some of the comments in the video and I really hope that Moyu realises that - Software is King. That's what will distinguish the product from all the others. Hardware is already excellent even in cheap cubes. I hope all the cube makers will take software more seriously. Stability of connection, lag in updates of display, bugs and software updates will be key to success. I bought what was the smartcube with the most reliable software at the time a couple of months ago after a detailed research, and even that leaves many things to be desired, esp Updates and Fixes, or Continuing Support. Use of standardised definitions will also be important. For example, my smartcube treats a U2 as 2 turns and gives me distorted figures for number of turns and hence TPS. Also distorted info regarding efficiency of solves, like the number of turns for each stage. I have since learnt, from this forum, that a U2 should be counted as 1 turn.


I’ve been an owner of the go cube edge for over a year now, and I feel as if the software actually got downgraded when the Red Bull event was happening. Now it looks not as clean and more compacted. I don’t know why they did this because it was perfect before. It also counts a u2 or m as 2 moves


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 4, 2021)

The GoCube is not bad in terms of software but they really should keep up and improve it, and of course, I hope they will use a more traditional shape in the next one, and make the cube turn more like other speedcubes. I found it too slippery to turn fast. 

I believe the cube makers looking to sell at premium prices should invest in information technology staffing and longer term strategies considering smartcubes, in stead of trying to design cubes with lots of tools, accessories, spare parts, fancy cases and bags, display stands, fancy wipe cloth, ...


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 4, 2021)

I feel like we are hopefully within a year or so of a smart cube that I can really get behind. It seems like I have had issues with every one so far:

Gan iCarry: lack of gyroscope makes it pretty pointless to me, not a fan of the turning 

Rubik's connected: overly strong magnets and catching

Gan 356 i2: App has had so many issues working properly 


GoCube edge: can't stand the feel of it/it's shape

Giiker 3x3: don't own so can't comment


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2021)

I’d like to see a way to change how your moves are measured. If you want QTM, then choose QTM. If you want STM, then choose STM. Another way that you could do this is just to use a bunch of different turn metrics. At the end of the solve, it could say something like:

70 QTM, 60 HTM, 50 STM


----------



## qwr (Aug 4, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> That's what will distinguish the product from all the others. Hardware is already excellent even in cheap cubes.


Older smartcubes don't have as good turning, though the GAN has pretty good turning and supposedly the Weilong AI will have true parity in performance.



Dan the Beginner said:


> I have since learnt, from this forum, that a U2 should be counted as 1 turn.


Depends on what turn metric is used. Both have their uses and I even proposed a silly hybrid of QTM and HTM called 1.5TM https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/1-5-half-turn-metric.79948/



Dan the Beginner said:


> I believe the cube makers looking to sell at premium prices should invest in information technology staffing and longer term strategies considering smartcubes, in stead of trying to design cubes with lots of tools, accessories, spare parts, fancy cases and bags, display stands, fancy wipe cloth, ...



Agreed. The Chinese companies should contract out to smart device manufacturers if they don't have the expertise with smart devices.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 4, 2021)

I think user selectable turn metrics would be great. 

Being smart (!) cubes, I expect a lot more features and user friendliness, incl. downloadable stats in various formats so I can analyse them myself; more customisable interface, displays, etc. For example, I would like to have a lower resolution (less processing) option for the display so that the image of the cube is updated faster or more "realtime". Recognition of common algorithms is another wish. This is so that the software can collect the amount of time (averages and cumulative totals) I spent doing each Ua Perm, Sune, ... in order to show how bad my finger skills are (compared to some norm) and which algorithms to work on. Those who are programmers know that all these are pretty simple tasks. Of course there will be a cost for fancy functions, but I'm happy to pay twice what they charge now, and also for subscription if the online software (Cubeast, CSTimer...) can support them. Compared to all the other smart gadgets people buy, bluetooth headphones or whatever, this kind of price is not unreasonable if they care to develop the market for such products.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 4, 2021)

There


qwr said:


> Older smartcubes don't have as good turning, though the GAN has pretty good turning and supposedly the Weilong AI will have true parity in performance.
> 
> 
> Depends on what turn metric is used. Both have their uses and I even proposed a silly hybrid of QTM and HTM called 1.5TM https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/1-5-half-turn-metric.79948/
> ...



I believe there should be many good smart software experts over there, considering all those smartphones they make. 

Here is something I found with some nice details about the Moyu Weilong AI. Demo was apparently made with pre-production software (version 0.012) and as such it looks pretty good. Tutorial seems to be just for LBL, CFOP and other variants of CFOP (No Roux). 



https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1ZU4y1E7tz/?spm_id_from=333.788.recommend_more_video.-1


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 4, 2021)

Giiker is made by xaomi so you can expect good hardware (sensors) and software there


Dan the Beginner said:


> There
> 
> I believe there should be many good smart software experts over there, considering all those smartphones they make.
> 
> ...


I have kind of gotten used to the pillowed shape of the gocube edgeless but I would prefer otherwise


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 6, 2021)

My GoCube center locks sometimes and just doesn't turn. Really sucks when you turn a side and all the edge and corner pieces rotate 'around' the center piece instead of with it. 

I have the Rubik smart cube (which is arguably the best Rubik they make, smart cube or not), the GoCube and the Gan i356 (I think that's what it's called)... the Gan one is the best of the 3. 

Probably not going to get anymore smart cubes though. They're expensive and the gimmick of being synched to the tablet really doesn't do much for me I guess. 

And some of them like the Rubik really doesn't track well at all, anyway. It's easily confused. You can finish the solve and it wont register and the timer just keeps going. It's more irritating than fun.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 6, 2021)

DianSheng 6x6 M


The DIanSheng 6x6 M is a midrange 6x6 with a medium magnetic feel. This puzzle features a frosted finish and vibrant stickerless bright shades.




www.thecubicle.com




Whats with the illegal logo on this cube? The 7x7 has the logo in a legal position, but why not the 6x6?


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 6, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> DianSheng 6x6 M
> 
> 
> The DIanSheng 6x6 M is a midrange 6x6 with a medium magnetic feel. This puzzle features a frosted finish and vibrant stickerless bright shades.
> ...


That's legal, though. (But still weird.)

3l1) The logo must be placed on a center piece.
3l1+) CLARIFICATION On NxNxN puzzles, a center piece is any piece with a single colored part. For example, the 5x5x5 Cube has 9 center pieces on each face.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 6, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> That's legal, though. (But still weird.)
> 
> 3l1) The logo must be placed on a center piece.
> 3l1+) CLARIFICATION On NxNxN puzzles, a center piece is any piece with a single colored part. For example, the 5x5x5 Cube has 9 center pieces on each face.


So I *am *supposed to put my 2x2 logo's on the screw!


----------



## qwr (Aug 6, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> That's legal, though. (But still weird.)
> 
> 3l1) The logo must be placed on a center piece.
> 3l1+) CLARIFICATION On NxNxN puzzles, a center piece is any piece with a single colored part. For example, the 5x5x5 Cube has 9 center pieces on each face.


Is the rule numbering scheme new? This creates crazy rule numbers like 2i1b+. 

Also did they have to add this specifically for the Diansheng puzzles? lol


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 7, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> My GoCube center locks sometimes and just doesn't turn. Really sucks when you turn a side and all the edge and corner pieces rotate 'around' the center piece instead of with it.
> 
> I have the Rubik smart cube (which is arguably the best Rubik they make, smart cube or not), the GoCube and the Gan i356 (I think that's what it's called)... the Gan one is the best of the 3.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, there seems to be too little attention given to quality and relibility in these new smartcubes. The GoCube is already the best in terms of software and is generally free of bugs, though still needing improvement. The brand new Moyu AI Cube is excellent in its hardware but have so many issues with its software and installation. It's frustrating. It's obviously rushed out with little QA.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maybe Qiyi can save you "Smart" cube geeks. They always seem to be among the first to get things right. They had the clock (and still do) they gave us a good Square-1, they brought us an affordable, amazing, flagship cube a third of the price of a certain companies flagship, and more. I'd personally prefer a Qiyi cube over any other if I got one.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> So I *am *supposed to put my 2x2 logo's on the screw!


I didn't quote all of reg 3l1, which actually goes on to say that you can put the logo on any coloured piece when it comes to 222 or pyraminx, since those don't have exposed centre pieces. (A pyraminx usually doesn't have centre pieces at all, of course.)

Interestingly, I think this implies you _can't_ put a logo on the screw (since it's not a coloured part), however silly that sounds.



qwr said:


> Is the rule numbering scheme new? This creates crazy rule numbers like 2i1b+.
> 
> Also did they have to add this specifically for the Diansheng puzzles? lol


The guidelines have been numbered like this basically forever. This particular guideline was added in 2019.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Maybe Qiyi can save you "Smart" cube geeks. They always seem to be among the first to get things right. They had the clock (and still do) they gave us a good Square-1, they brought us an affordable, amazing, flagship cube a third of the price of a certain companies flagship, and more. I'd personally prefer a Qiyi cube over any other if I got one.



It would be fantastic if there could be a smartcube based on the Tornado V2. I am quite impressed with their attention to little design details in that cube. I see why they named it X-Man Design.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 7, 2021)

ShengShou Mirror Pyraminx


The ShengShou Mirror Pyraminx is a Jing Pyraminx with uneven layers. Like with most mirror puzzles, you solve this one by shape rather than color which leads to some interesting solves. Give it a try and see if you have what it takes!




www.thecubicle.com





This looks really fun


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424316276349014023Gan is releasing a mini pro. If they call it a pro I'm assuming it will have a lot of customization which would actually be pretty cool.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 10, 2021)

Is that what the Gan 354's should have been?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Is that what the Gan 354's should have been?


Do you mean high performance and quality? Because the 354 wasn't bad notable cubers like Max Park and Dana Yi used it.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 10, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Do you mean high performance and quality? Because the 354 wasn't bad notable cubers like Max Park and Dana Yi used it.



I mean, what can be done now to make it better? A V3 with easily adjustable magnets? I'm myself interested in a 54mm cube with top quality.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 10, 2021)

The GAN 354M V2 had the GES/Tensioning system found in more budget cubes like the GAN 356M with the 0.6 and 0.8.
If they're able to pack in the blue/clear GES system with magnet adjustment this would be much more customisable than the previous 354.
I have to admit, I don't know much about this product (yet). Will have to work out what's going on.


----------



## qwr (Aug 10, 2021)

I am also interested in a good 54 or even 50 mm cube. My limited experience with smaller cubes has been positive.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> I am also interested in a good 54 or even 50 mm cube. My limited experience with smaller cubes has been positive.


YJ ZhiLong? It's the best one for the size


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 10, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> The GAN 354M V2 had the GES/Tensioning system found in more budget cubes like the GAN 356M with the 0.6 and 0.8.
> If they're able to pack in the blue/clear GES system with magnet adjustment this would be much more customisable than the previous 354.
> I have to admit, I don't know much about this product (yet). Will have to work out what's going on.


I noticed on one online shops an "Explorer" version of the 354 V2, and it comes with the GES. Let's hope this new one had even better features. Maybe it will have the Tornado magnet adjustment system.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> YJ ZhiLong? It's the best one for the size


I have the Zhilong. Very nice and light, and it turns very well even though it has only one screw for adjusting the spring. I found it just a bit too small. I think a quality, full featured 52mm or 53mm cube may just be the best for small hands. Perhaps Gan is releasing something just like that.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 10, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I have the Zhilong. Very nice and light, and it turns very well even though it has only one screw for adjusting the spring. I found it just a bit too small. I think a quality, full featured 52mm or 53mm cube may just be the best for small hands. Perhaps Gan is releasing something just like that.


If you want that then the existing GAN 354 M and it's v2 are good.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> If you want that then the existing GAN 354 M and it's v2 are good.



At those prices, I need them to be more than "very good". Maybe GAN can make a small version of the 11M PRO?


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 10, 2021)

gan 354 m v2 is quite unpopular if you want a good 54 mm cube, I don't think that there are any that are amazing but the best is probably the guhong v3 m


----------



## Tabe (Aug 10, 2021)

The Guhong v3 is a very nice 54mm cube. I added extra magnets to mine.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 10, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The Guhong v3 is a very nice 54mm cube. I added extra magnets to mine.


whats the difference between v3 and v4?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> At those prices, I need them to be more than "very good". Maybe GAN can make a small version of the 11M PRO?


sorry for doublepost, but they are working on a 53mm "GAN Mini M Pro" according to TCC


----------



## Tabe (Aug 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> whats the difference between v3 and v4?


v4 is a standard 56mm size, v3 is 54mm. The v4 also apparently breaks.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> sorry for doublepost, but they are working on a 53mm "GAN Mini M Pro" according to TCC


A double double post. I already shared a tweet from GAN about this.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> A double double post. I already shared a tweet from GAN about this.


A 660X Double post... Whoops


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 11, 2021)

That sounds interesting - a 53mm mini M PRO. Being a Pro, it may be the best small cube but I already bought way too many cubes :|


----------



## CFOP INC (Aug 11, 2021)

Monster go ai is now on the Cubicle. https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/monstergo-ai-3x3


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 11, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Monster go ai is now on the Cubicle. https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/monstergo-ai-3x3


Price is great, but definitely not a day 1 purchase for me until I see if their app works better


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 11, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Price is great, but definitely not a day 1 purchase for me until I see if their app works better


Im still waiting for that Gan smart core. I really hope it works with the Gan X but I doubt it.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 12, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Price is great, but definitely not a day 1 purchase for me until I see if their app works better



Another cube named "AI"! LOL. Aren't they just a cube with a battery, sensors, and Bluetooth? The functions and smartness are in the apps, separate from the cube and most of the apps are quite underwhelming. We are still in very early days.

I have some thoughts:

One day most 3x3 cubes will be smart, cheap and they all look alike. There is only so much you can improve the physical properties of the cube. 

There will be a standard, avery smart and user friendly app or apps for all cubes, like Microsoft Windows or Google Chrome are to PCs, and they can cost more than the cube, but are easy to use and importantly standardised. Why do we have to learn yet another buggy App, deal with different terminology, and work out the quirky interfaces, etc each time? And then find out how the stats are presented or even what they actually mean due to differences in definitions? This could be hugely rewarding for some startup. All it takes is for some serious venture effort and programmers. 

Online games will be popular. Competitions will be more and more popular online, in time overtaking the traditional in-person competitions, as standards are set and implemented for authentication and security, eg using encryption and hardware IDs, in competition models.

That's where manufacturers and organisers may want to consider IMHO.

Update. I just checked and I believe there are at least 100, 000 active cubers. That's a significant community and market.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 12, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Update. I just checked and I believe there are at least 100, 000 active cubers.


Hmm... I wonder where JPerm gets all his subscribers from...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Hmm... I wonder where JPerm gets all his subscribers from...


JPerm caught in 1080p sub bot by some random people joking around in a thread on a half-dead forum


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Hmm... I wonder where JPerm gets all his subscribers from...



I subbed to his channel like 15,000 times


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

cool.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> A 660X Double post... Whoops
> View attachment 16593


Are we all going to ignore that he uses light mode? GROSS


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 13, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Are we all going to ignore that he uses light mode? GROSS


I use light mode too


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tengyun v2 2x2 is out!

Also: Maglev Gan cube??


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Tengyun v2 2x2 is out!
> 
> Also: Maglev Gan cube??
> 
> View attachment 16636


Who wants to start taking bets on the price? Let’s go over/under 85$


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Who wants to start taking bets on the price? Let’s go over/under 85$


Im guessing it is their annual flagship, so $70


----------



## qwr (Aug 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Tengyun v2 2x2 is out!
> 
> Also: Maglev Gan cube??
> 
> View attachment 16636


Where did you get this picture? from a patent? I don't see anything that looks like maglev but I do see a ratchet system like Moyu's


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> Where did you get this picture? from a patent? I don't see anything that looks like maglev but I do see a ratchet system like Moyu's


TheCubicle shared it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> Where did you get this picture? from a patent? I don't see anything that looks like maglev but I do see a ratchet system like Moyu's


that ratchet system is just the GES pro that has been on gan cubes since the xs. The Cubicle shared it on their instagram


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 14, 2021)

Tengyun 2x2 plus is now up for pre-order: https://speedcubing.org/products/dayan-tengyun-2x2x2-plus


----------



## Puffin (Aug 16, 2021)

I see the Monster Go smart cube is on ZiiCube for 15 bucks. Does anyone know how well it functions?


----------



## povlhp (Aug 16, 2021)

Tabe said:


> v4 is a standard 56mm size, v3 is 54mm. The v4 also apparently breaks.


Supposedly first batch had no washers. Some users had the springs sharp end carve out plastic in the bottom leading to breaking


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 16, 2021)

CubeHead now has a signature cube (the only one not named after himself), but the main question that I have is about the price. Any ideas why that price exactly?









The Yoo Cube


The Yoo Cube is CubeHead's signature series 3x3. This custom built WeiLong WR M 2021 has a smooth, creamy texture from the Cubicle Labs Mystic, Angstrom Dignitas, Weight 5, and DNM-37 on the pieces and Weight 5 in the core. Out of the box, it has a strong magnetic setting and medium spring...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Aug 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CubeHead now has a signature cube (the only one not named after himself), but the main question that I have is about the price. Any ideas why that price exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never really got the appeal of creator cubes but I guess it's for people who really love certain YouTubers? The description sounds like a mystic + angstrom setup.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CubeHead now has a signature cube (the only one not named after himself), but the main question that I have is about the price. Any ideas why that price exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its his phone password...


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> I never really got the appeal of creator cubes but I guess it's for people who really love certain YouTubers? The description sounds like a mystic + angstrom setup.


I would be more enticed by them if they had a high quality painted logo for each specific cuber, instead of just a pretty basic clear sticker.


----------



## qwr (Aug 17, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I would be more enticed by them if they had a high quality painted logo for each specific cuber, instead of just a pretty basic clear sticker.


how would a painted logo work?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 17, 2021)

Puffin said:


> I see the Monster Go smart cube is on ZiiCube for 15 bucks. Does anyone know how well it functions?



56mm, 81g, 48 magnets, replaceable battery, Cube Station. Sounds great. 

It's great to see smartcubes coming down in price and improving in terms of features, and they should. The main challenge is not in the cubes (they are all pretty good), but in getting enough user friendliness and robustness in the software, and that is a different story up to this point. I wish the Monster Go great success, so as to grow the market and get more serious effort in software development. At this price point and given what we know of the current Monster Go and Gan's software, I believe that it should be popular, esp as gifts from parents, at this cheap and cheerful price. I think it is the start of a significant breakthrough for the growth of smartcubes. Timing is good, as children are staying at home more due to the lockdown and Christmas is coming. I can see a race soon and I hope there is open standards and greatly improved common software as a result. I mean software that can be used by all smartcubes and become a common platform. I also hope there will be more advanced flagship level smartcubes with fast processors to reduce lag and smarter software to analyse solve times, i.e. some actual AI. There are heaps still waiting to to done. The future looks good.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> how would a painted logo work?



I meant more in line with what cube companies are doing with the logo printed directly onto the cap itself.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 17, 2021)

More details on the Monster Go AI cube's construction and performance, from a source in China:

It has non-adjustable magnets. Core is essentially the same as the one in Gan I Carry, ie not the latest and greatest from Gan (I2). The software, Cube Station, is exactly the same one and therefore functions the same way across the different models from Gan. The battery is the same CR1632 used in I Carry (and also in Xiaomi's smartcube). There is no gyroscope in this Monster Go AI cube. 

Cubeast already supports this cube, based what's written in the latest Changelog of that software. I would encourage every smartcube owner to use an independent software like Cubeast (in addition to what the cuber makers provide). The value of a common platform, with common menus, user interface, and cloud based features for competitions, common database of performance stats, etc cannot be over-stated. 

Performance wise, it is said to be looser and less stable in comparison. It probably needs more accuracy in finger skills. 
I also learned that it has weaker magnet strength. That may not matter so much, as it is targeting very young children more than highly skilled speedcubers.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> I never really got the appeal of creator cubes but I guess it's for people who really love certain YouTubers? The description sounds like a mystic + angstrom setup.



I picked up a JPerm cube from SCS because I wanted to help support his channel. I've found it pretty informative and I like his dry humor and no BS approach.

it's been the nastiest cube I've ever owned.

I was excited to get a cube that's "Set up by the pro shop"... man this thing has just leaked grease for months. Every time I pick it up it would be practically dripping in grease. I'd wipe it down and clean it up and rub an alcohol pad across all 6 sides,.. and the next time I picked it up it would be all greasy and nasty again.

Then I started wiping in between the layers with paper-towels and alcohol and trying to get all the extra grease out,.. and it was still greasy next time I picked it up.

....matter of fact let me get it out of the storage case right now and look at it...I've cleaned it at least 20 times and I bet it's still leaking grease since I haven't touched it in weeks...

yup.... nasty... I don't even like to touch this cube because it's always covered in grease after cleaning it over and over.

My one 'Setup by the pro shop cube' and it's the nastiest cube I don't like to touch. It's just an RS3 too, nothing special, I have a bunch of them.

It doesn't impress upon me ever wanting to order another cube that's_ 'setup by the pro shop'. _I do better setups on my own and they don't leak grease for months.

Look at how wet it is, on all 6 sides. Plus that means it's leaving grease in the padding of the cube case I store it in as well.  out of (50+? idk) 3x3 cubes I own this is the only one that does this.



I honestly don't even understand_ how _it can still be leaking grease after I've cleaned it a couple dozen times and done a bunch of solves on it. I've turned all the layers and wiped out all the grease and scrubbed it with alcohol and it _still _is greasy the next time I go to pick it up.

At this point I'd have preferred to just send JPerm the $5. rather then continue to waste time trying to get this cube to not be nasty. I guess the only solution is to completely take it apart and scrub every inch of it. But since I have like 5 other RS3M cubes I really have no urge to do that.

..for a while there it seemed like every time I made an order from TheCubicle I got a free RS3M cube. So I have plenty.

It's a shame though because imo it makes the SpeedCubeShop pro setup seem like something I would never want to have done to a cube.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 17, 2021)

on another note. I read a few days ago Rubiks has a new cube coming out with a new core. They got rid of the old ball core and have updated the classic Rubiks 3x3. 

Of course I read it late at night and saw the picture of the new cube, and now I can't find it and can't remember where I saw it or find any information about it. 

I'm almost starting to wonder if I imagined the whole thing. 

The classic Rubiks 3x3 does really need an update though.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 17, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I picked up a JPerm cube from SCS because I wanted to help support his channel. I've found it pretty informative and I like his dry humor and no BS approach.
> 
> it's been the nastiest cube I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


Oof you should talk to SCS about it. They generally have really good custom cubes. I would go with TC if you want good premium cubes.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I picked up a JPerm cube from SCS because I wanted to help support his channel. I've found it pretty informative and I like his dry humor and no BS approach.
> 
> it's been the nastiest cube I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with @CubableYT there maybe they made a mistake and did something wrong to it? Definitely contact SCS.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 18, 2021)

I didn't really think about complaining to them. I figured that's just how they do things.


----------



## LBr (Aug 18, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Another cube named "AI"! LOL. Aren't they just a cube with a battery, sensors, and Bluetooth? The functions and smartness are in the apps, separate from the cube and most of the apps are quite underwhelming. We are still in very early days.
> 
> I have some thoughts:
> 
> ...


Umm, I think in the future, most cubers will have a bare bones 3x3 with no smart tech inside, and a smart cube. The traditional 3x3 will be better for endurance solving and long sessions, but the smart cube is better for breakdowns and battles. The reason to not solve on long sessions with smart cubes are because it's heavier and because (at the moment, not so much in the future probs) it makes the cube feel clunkier. I personally don't believe that smart cubes will overtake regular cubes in popularity unless the WCA overhauls their rules and only allows smart cubes on competitions. This is because I don't believe in the fact stated that online competitions will overtake in person competitions, and personally think of that as slightly insulting to the community and the WCA, because meeting another cuber is literally awesome, so I hope that doesn't come true.


----------



## qwr (Aug 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I've turned all the layers and wiped out all the grease and scrubbed it with alcohol and it _still _is greasy the next time I go to pick it up.


But did you clean the core? That's probably where the lube is leaking from.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 18, 2021)

LBr said:


> Umm, I think in the future, most cubers will have a bare bones 3x3 with no smart tech inside, and a smart cube. The traditional 3x3 will be better for endurance solving and long sessions, but the smart cube is better for breakdowns and battles. The reason to not solve on long sessions with smart cubes are because it's heavier and because (at the moment, not so much in the future probs) it makes the cube feel clunkier. I personally don't believe that smart cubes will overtake regular cubes in popularity unless the WCA overhauls their rules and only allows smart cubes on competitions. This is because I don't believe in the fact stated that online competitions will overtake in person competitions, and personally think of that as slightly insulting to the community and the WCA, because meeting another cuber is literally awesome, so I hope that doesn't come true.


You have a point there about meeting other cubers. I was thinking about new possibilities that online competitions could bring, e.g. have 10 times as many people "attending", while offering just about every cuber the ability to enter a major competition without having the means to travel and freedom to be there physically. So, online competitions overtaking in person competitions mean just that, in the increased number of cubers attending and in the number of competitions each cuber can attend. There will no doubt still be all the local, regional and world competitions, but there will be also new exciting ways of competing IMO. Huge competitions can be held when things are automated, considering the normally manual work involved in the scrambling, timing, result recording, collating, ...


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 18, 2021)

Here's some info I got for the GAN mini M Pro, that should be available very soon. It is nice, small and super light at 53mm and 55g. The core is the same as what's in the 11 M Duo and it performs similar, but apparently more stable and faster due to its smaller size. The spring adjustment system is new, and similar to Moyu's (2 dials). Magnet strength is adjustable. It is like a mini 11 M Pro, and the most featured small cube. There are core magnets as well and replacement rods. 

What is unique is that it has different widths in its pieces?! The corner pieces are slightly less in width than the centre and edge pieces. The result is like a larger cube with all the 6 faces sanded down. The edge pieces actually look uneven (width vs depth). Here is a photo of it compared to a regular 56mm Gan cube. 

Apparently, with the middle layers slightly wider, that has the advantage of avoiding bigger fingers (not children's) getting caught or jammed in the gap when doing M moves on this small cube, but is it legal? Gan seems to take more liberty with its shapes, e.g. the round centre piece . 



See also more description here on this Australian shop:








GAN 11M Pro Mini 53mm 3x3 Speed Cube


Looking for a premium flagship 3x3 but the standard 56mm cubes are too big for you? Look no further than the GAN 11 M Pro Mini! Although 3mm smaller sounds like a minor adjustment, the difference in feeling is very noticeable which makes the GAN 11M Pro Mini the perfect choice for one handed...




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> But did you clean the core? That's probably where the lube is leaking from.



no, like I said I haven't dismantled it because I have a bunch of these cubes and it seemed like more work than I felt like doing at the time. I really thought it would stop leaking after a few cleanings and solves. That's generally been my experience.

Like (for example) Shengshou cubes always come greasy, very greasy. I cleaned them up and do a couple solves and it (squeezes out?) the extra grease and then the cube is fine.

But my JPerm cube just keeps on leaking. Lol. It's hard to even see in those pics I posted since I shrunk them down just how wet all the sides are. It's really gross to pick up and it gets all over your hands.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> no, like I said I haven't dismantled it because I have a bunch of these cubes and it seemed like more work than I felt like doing at the time. I really thought it would stop leaking after a few cleanings and solves. That's generally been my experience.
> 
> Like (for example) Shengshou cubes always come greasy, very greasy. I cleaned them up and do a couple solves and it (squeezes out?) the extra grease and then the cube is fine.
> 
> But my JPerm cubes just keeps on leaking. Lol.



A new feature - Self-Lubricating?


----------



## qwr (Aug 18, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> What is unique is that it has different widths in its pieces?! The corner pieces are slightly less in width than the centre and edge pieces. The result is like a larger cube with all the 6 faces sanded down. The edge pieces actually look uneven (width vs depth). Here is a photo of it compared to a regular 56mm Gan cube.


Oh yeah old Alpha mini cubes from a very long time ago did this. Trivia: one of the Alpha cofounders went on to found GAN.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> Oh yeah old Alpha mini cubes from a very long time ago did this. Trivia: one of the Alpha cofounders went on to found GAN.


So is it possible for it to be wca legal, do you think?
EDIT: Ok, probably not.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 19, 2021)

If its not WCA legal, I dont see much potential


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> If its not WCA legal, I dont see much potential



Especially at this price, I understand, but is WCA really so important to the success of a cube? If so, it is going to be niche, but it may become a collector's item!  I mean if it cannot sell well, there may not be anything like it in future, after this one. It's pretty unique, with its top specs for a small cube, and being the only 53mm I can see. Perhaps it should go even harder and make it more unique, e.g. UV coated and put in a domed glass display case. I would love to see a black version. There does not seem to be any small and stickered quality cube from any brand.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> So is it possible for it to be wca legal, do you think?
> EDIT: Ok, probably not.


Different thickness layers are common on big cubes, and there's nothing in the regulations that would suggest that it would be illegal.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 19, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Different thickness layers are common on big cubes, and there's nothing in the regulations that would suggest that it would be illegal.



Maybe this is worth looking into by those who set regulations, as it could be seen as unfair to some competitors, or as counter productive for promoting cubing, if only one model, and an expensive and hence unaffordable, have an advantage in competition through a non-standard design. I understand that there needs to be progress and incentives for new designs, but it might be better if there is some control, e.g. if the new cube designer is required to submit to the regulating body an application and have such designs only approved for a year or two later, so that others can prepare, have time and chance to acquire and train up using the new cube. Besides costs, I am aware that the existing sponsored cubers and other more privileged will have an advantage, as they have access and in fact are given new models, often months before others, and already well ahead in the use of newer cubes with advantages.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Maybe this is worth looking into by those who set regulations, as it could be seen as unfair to some competitors, or as counter productive for promoting cubing, if only one model, and an expensive and hence unaffordable, have an advantage in competition through a non-standard design. I understand that there needs to be progress and incentives for new designs, but it might be better if there is some control, e.g. if the new cube designer is required to submit to the regulating body an application and have such designs only approved for a year or two later, so that others can prepare, have time and chance to acquire and train up using the new cube. Besides costs, I am aware that the existing sponsored cubers and other more privileged will have an advantage, as they have access and in fact are given new models, often months before others, and already well ahead in the use of newer cubes with advantages.


I don't really think there's an advantage to having the layers being different sizes. If there was we'd see more demand and a flagship performance cube like this. Total size on the other hand does play a big part in performance and preference. Do you think the total dimensional size of the puzzle should be regulated also? Even one year is a lot in the world of cubing as hardware innovation changes so rapidly, what would even be the point of making a new design if others could copy and improve your idea before you can even have a chance of releasing it to the public?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Maybe this is worth looking into by those who set regulations, as it could be seen as unfair to some competitors, or as counter productive for promoting cubing, if only one model, and an expensive and hence unaffordable, have an advantage in competition through a non-standard design. I understand that there needs to be progress and incentives for new designs, but it might be better if there is some control, e.g. if the new cube designer is required to submit to the regulating body an application and have such designs only approved for a year or two later, so that others can prepare, have time and chance to acquire and train up using the new cube. Besides costs, I am aware that the existing sponsored cubers and other more privileged will have an advantage, as they have access and in fact are given new models, often months before others, and already well ahead in the use of newer cubes with advantages.


I disagree. For a long time stickerless cubes were disallowed on the grounds that a) a partial turn could reveal information about a hidden side of the cube, and b) they were not readily available to the general public. Once (b) was no longer an obstacle it was judged that stickerless cubes were ok, and allowed for competition. Stickerless is different in that it's not really something that you can modify another cube to get it. Otherwise I think the puzzle regulations as they stand are actually pretty good.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I don't really think there's an advantage to having the layers being different sizes. If there was we'd see more demand and a flagship performance cube like this. Sizes on the other hand do play a big part in performance and preference. Do you think the total dimensional size of the puzzle should be regulated also? Even one year is a lot in the world of cubing as hardware innovation changes so rapidly, what would even be the point of making a new design if others could copy and improve your idea before you can even have a chance of releasing it to the public?


My comments are not just for this one cube, and this trivial little design change, but also for new designs in general. Can a cube have, instead of squarish pieces, pieces that don't even touch each other but are 2 mm from each other to reduce friction, or made like paddles, maybe partly metal to allow higher rotational speeds? Not sure at all if that even works, but it's just to show an extreme example. My understanding is that this is still mainly a test of individual skills and there must be up to a point restrictions on the equipment, so that most competitors are able to compete with skills and not so affected by equipment, or by differences in equipment. As for the incentive to cube makers, they can certainly release new designs any time, but I suggest it is more fair if all competitors can have more equal access to new tech or new design equipment.


----------



## qwr (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't think differently sized layers pose any advantages. The majority of cubers will stick to their standard sizes anyway.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 19, 2021)

Can someone explain to me why this cube costs so much? I know, it has core magnets in it and you can customise it with your choice of lube, etc. However it costs a lot more than a CH Moyu Weilong 2021 that also has core magnets. 

At this price, wouldn't a GAN 11 M Duo or 11M Pro, or, for OH and smaller hands, a GAN Mini Pro make more sense?









Cubicle Custom CH Tornado V2 3x3 (Magnetic Core)


The Cubers' Home X-Man Tornado V2 isn't your standard Tornado V2. This one has corner/core magnets that give the puzzle a more uniform magnetic feel. If you're a fan of the Tornado, but want something extra, this is what you're looking for! It is more stable than many other flagships and...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Can some explain to me why this cube costs so much? I know, it has core magnets in it and you can customise it with your choice of lube, etc. However it costs a lot more than a CH Moyu Weilong 2021 that also has core magnets.
> 
> At this price, wouldn't a GAN 11 M Duo or 11M Pro, or, for OH and smaller hands, a GAN Mini Pro make more sense?
> 
> ...


I would personally never buy a GAN 3x3 but yes, the custom cubes are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 19, 2021)

Of course there's no regulation against the pieces being different sizes. Just look at any 6x6 or 7x7.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Can someone explain to me why this cube costs so much? I know, it has core magnets in it and you can customise it with your choice of lube, etc. However it costs a lot more than a CH Moyu Weilong 2021 that also has core magnets.
> 
> At this price, wouldn't a GAN 11 M Duo or 11M Pro, or, for OH and smaller hands, a GAN Mini Pro make more sense?
> 
> ...


Because the version you listed is the Cubicle Custom one - i.e. a pro shop setup. The regular CH Tornado is $39.99, a price $5 lower than the CH WR M 2021.


----------



## qwr (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Can someone explain to me why this cube costs so much? I know, it has core magnets in it and you can customise it with your choice of lube, etc. However it costs a lot more than a CH Moyu Weilong 2021 that also has core magnets.
> 
> At this price, wouldn't a GAN 11 M Duo or 11M Pro, or, for OH and smaller hands, a GAN Mini Pro make more sense?
> 
> ...


Isn't the core unique? At least the tensioning system definiteliy is new


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Maybe this is worth looking into by those who set regulations, as it could be seen as unfair to some competitors, or as counter productive for promoting cubing, if only one model, and an expensive and hence unaffordable, have an advantage in competition through a non-standard design. I understand that there needs to be progress and incentives for new designs, but it might be better if there is some control, e.g. if the new cube designer is required to submit to the regulating body an application and have such designs only approved for a year or two later, so that others can prepare, have time and chance to acquire and train up using the new cube. Besides costs, I am aware that the existing sponsored cubers and other more privileged will have an advantage, as they have access and in fact are given new models, often months before others, and already well ahead in the use of newer cubes with advantages.


Having to submit designs to a regulating body so no company gets an innovation lead over others would massively deincentivize and stifle innovation. This would effectively punish those trying to innovate and be the first to bring something new to the market. Plus there’s nothing to stop other companies from putting out their own design of something once a product releases. If a company innovates, they deserve to have a period of exclusivity on being the manufacturer of that product.

As far as the sponsors receiving cubes early, they usually fall into two categories: content creation or high level speed cuber. Content creators show off products to the masses since a lot of people don’t keep track of cube releases on their own. Top level speed cubers test cubes in comp for companies ahead of time to make sure the cube can perform at the top levels. Will a new cube give a marginal advantage? Potentially yes, but cubes are so good these days that the best cubers can use a $3 magnetic cube and still get very good times.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 19, 2021)

It seems I was not clear in my previous post about the $54 Custom CH Tornado V2. Maybe this can show why I was puzzled. All prices (rounded) are from TheCubicle, except for the price of the GAN mini M Pro.


In comparison, the GANs almost look cheap , as those cubes have factory installed core magnets, installed in a cube designed for them, and, those core magnets can be replaced/adjusted. I do like the Tornado V2 very much, which is why I am interested, but my question is how much improvement this customised edition of it will have and how it will compare against the GANs. The Tornado V2 is known for its great value and ease of adjustment (customisation). So is the extra customisation worth the extra dollars?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm sure "is it worth it" is up to the individual. My experience with the JPerm cube from SpeedCubeShop would be, "no". But I'm sure there are people that have custom set up cubes they think are fantastic and really like. 

Also I think you get a warranty when you buy one that's set up (at the Cubicle)


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm sure "is it worth it" is up to the individual. My experience with the JPerm cube from SpeedCubeShop would be, "no". But I'm sure there are people that have custom set up cubes they think are fantastic and really like.
> 
> Also I think you get a warranty when you buy one that's set up (at the Cubicle)



The warranties for both companies can get a bit confusing. Both the cubicle custom and SCS cosmic include a "warranty". SCS supernova doesn't include a warranty, but that is just a $5 upgrade for lubrication. The same as the cubicles lubrication option which is also not covered by warranty. 

As for my opinion on custom cubes in general: it has been years since I purchased one from either company that actually felt like it was set up professionally with even tensions and proper lube. I probably won't be buying one again


----------



## Tabe (Aug 19, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> It seems I was not clear in my previous post about the $54 Custom CH Tornado V2. Maybe this can show why I was puzzled. All prices (rounded) are from TheCubicle, except for the price of the GAN mini M Pro.
> View attachment 16709
> 
> In comparison, the GANs almost look cheap , as those cubes have factory installed core magnets, installed in a cube designed for them, and, those core magnets can be replaced/adjusted. I do like the Tornado V2 very much, which is why I am interested, but my question is how much improvement this customised edition of it will have and how it will compare against the GANs. The Tornado V2 is known for its great value and ease of adjustment (customisation). So is the extra customisation worth the extra dollars?


I still don't really understand your confusion. The CH Moyu Weilong 2021 is most comparable to the Gan 11 M Pro - and is $20 cheaper, a difference of almost 30%. The CH Tornado is $25 cheaper than the Gan 11 M Pro, almost 40%. The 11 M Duo doesn't have magnetic adjustments like the Tornado or WR M - and is still more expensive than the CH counterparts.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 19, 2021)

Update on the perma-wet JPerm cube I got at SCS (if anyone is interested):

on the advice of some people here I contacted SCS and let them know what was happening and showed them the pic I posted. They say it's not normal and want to make it right by either replacing the cube or offering store credit in the amount I paid for it. (my choice).

I didn't expect them to actually do anything so I have to say I'm impressed with their customer service support and that they really want to make it right.

Thanks SCS, I'm impressed with your service and will order more from you in the future.


----------



## qwr (Aug 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm sure "is it worth it" is up to the individual. My experience with the JPerm cube from SpeedCubeShop would be, "no". But I'm sure there are people that have custom set up cubes they think are fantastic and really like.
> 
> Also I think you get a warranty when you buy one that's set up (at the Cubicle)


My friend hates bothering to setup speedcubes and he has gotten very good cubes with Angstrom from TC and Supernova from SCS. So it is worth it for him.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> My friend hates bothering to setup speedcubes and he has gotten very good cubes with Angstrom from TC and Supernova from SCS. So it is worth it for him.


I like disassembling and setting up my cubes and mechanical keyboards because its just so relaxing and its the best thing to do when you have nothing to do.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 20, 2021)

I'd rather play guitar. I'll drop some lube drops in a cube but i don't like tensioning springs and taking them apart if i don't have to.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 20, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I still don't really understand your confusion. The CH Moyu Weilong 2021 is most comparable to the Gan 11 M Pro - and is $20 cheaper, a difference of almost 30%. The CH Tornado is $25 cheaper than the Gan 11 M Pro, almost 40%. The 11 M Duo doesn't have magnetic adjustments like the Tornado or WR M - and is still more expensive than the CH counterparts.


Please read my last post again. My query was specifically about the price of the *Custom CH Tornado V2*; not about the other CH cubes you mentioned. The other cubes listed in my previous post were just to show the relative pricing/value and the range. This _Custom_ CH Tornado V2 at *$54* is $11 cheaper than the $65 Gan 11 M Pro, or 17% cheaper. The normal Tornado V2 is known for its great value ($25), has after the transformations a price that is more than doubled, or increased 116%. The original Tornado V2 is also known for an issue in reverse corner cutting. Has that been fixed and it is now "comparable" to the Gan 11 M Pro in performance? I have not really heard anything about that. CubeHead in his video said the CH treatment made a slight difference, and what I understand from everything said is that the problem is not completely fixed and I tend to think that it is still not reverse corner cutting like a Gan 11 M Pro. I do not own any Gan but the 11 M Pro has been reviewed extensively, it is lighter and is very highly rated for performance. This Custom CH Tornado V2 is more expensive than the $47 Gan 11 M Duo by $7, which is less adjustable but otherwise exactly the same as the 11 M Pro and hence a good alternative for someone spending around $50 on a cube. These Gan cubes are 13g and 16g lighter respectively, compared to the Custom CH Tornado V2. Their core magnets and adjustments were designed to work together, not after-thoughts, and that should give more assurance for many things considering longer term issues like reliabily, support or replacement availability.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 20, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Update on the perma-wet JPerm cube I got at SCS (if anyone is interested):
> 
> on the advice of some people here I contacted SCS and let them know what was happening and showed them the pic I posted. They say it's not normal and want to make it right by either replacing the cube or offering store credit in the amount I paid for it. (my choice).
> 
> ...



That's really good advice, to contact SCS. User forums are best for sharing info, feedback and experiences, product reviews by actual buyers, tips and advice. In a world full of marketing hype, user forums provide an invaluable service IMO.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 20, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> User forums are best for sharing info, feedback and experiences, product reviews by actual buyers, tips and advice. In a world full of marketing hype, user forums provide an invaluable service IMO.



that is exactly why I joined here and TwistyPuzzles.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> If its not WCA legal, I dont see much potential


I guess so.


----------



## qwr (Aug 20, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> that is exactly why I joined here and TwistyPuzzles.


TwistyPuzzles is kinda weird. They have a policy about "knockoff" brands (which would be essentially every brand except Rubik's and V-Cube). And I had to write a paragraph about myself to register.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah i had to interview to get in. Lol


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 22, 2021)

Coming out in sept. My guess is that it is cheaper than the original ms3 because L or lite is usually associated with a more affordable version of something. Hope they learned from their mistakes!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 22, 2021)

I've been meaning to try one of his/their cubes. That's the Ex-Gan designer right? Where the cubes have a spiderweb pattern inside.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 22, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I've been meaning to try one of his/their cubes. That's the Ex-Gan designer right? Where the cubes have a spiderweb pattern inside.


yeah

New Lube:
XMan Lube








X-Man Lube 5mL


X-Man Lube is standard 10k diff silicone. It comes in a clear plastic bottle with the X-Man logo on the front. Good for use on pieces and/or core.




www.thecubicle.com




qiyi always had qiyi lube which is only a dollar for 3cc


----------



## qwr (Aug 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah
> 
> New Lube:
> XMan Lube
> ...


so this is the exact same as 10k? why would anyone buy this instead of just 10k


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> so this is the exact same as 10k? why would anyone buy this instead of just 10k


For the X-Man logo on the front, clearly.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 24, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Here's some info I got for the GAN mini M Pro, that should be available very soon. It is nice, small and super light at 53mm and 55g. The core is the same as what's in the 11 M Duo and it performs similar, but apparently more stable and faster due to its smaller size. The spring adjustment system is new, and similar to Moyu's (2 dials). Magnet strength is adjustable. It is like a mini 11 M Pro, and the most featured small cube. There are core magnets as well and replacement rods.
> 
> What is unique is that it has different widths in its pieces?! The corner pieces are slightly less in width than the centre and edge pieces. The result is like a larger cube with all the 6 faces sanded down. The edge pieces actually look uneven (width vs depth). Here is a photo of it compared to a regular 56mm Gan cube.
> 
> ...


Its freaking $55!!!
Are you joking!!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Its freaking $55!!!
> Are you joking!!!
> View attachment 16744


I surprised but at the same time what do you expect. It's GAN.


----------



## qwr (Aug 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I surprised but at the same time what do you expect. It's GAN.


The GAN 330 was only $7


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> The GAN 330 was only $7


Isn't it it still the most expensive keychain cube. Also the 330 wasn't meant for speedsolving and GAN knew that.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Its freaking $55!!!
> Are you joking!!!
> View attachment 16744



It's equivalent to the $65 Gan 11M Pro, except it's smaller and has a couple more features, e.g. the new GES Pro+. I think it can be used with their Robot (look at its centre caps), unlike the 11M Pro, even though the Robot is meh. It is rumoured to be able to use Gan's smartcube core, and that's important. Not impossible, but it seems having to give up on the core magnets, unless Gan comes up with a new smartcube more with core magnet rods. 
The ability to swap core would be another reason to keep the size of the centre piece the same as other GAN cubes, besides the concern with the M moves. The cube's smaller size and lower mass means it should be faster and more stable, if we can assume the same quality and tolerances etc and if we assume it's used by someone with small hands or for OH. So, it depends on the execution and it really delivers on the specs and promises, it is actually better value than the current flagship, if you are able to make use of the smaller size. Compared to other cubes, it is expensive for sure.


----------



## qwr (Aug 24, 2021)

You gotta love Moyu's dramatic and over the top videos! Hope you can read Chinese!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> You gotta love Moyu's dramatic and over the top videos! Hope you can read Chinese!



Want!!

I still want the 13x13

I used google to translate the ad-page...


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 25, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Want!!
> 
> I still want the 13x13
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## qwr (Aug 25, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> price?


we don't know yet. but Tony Fischer said expect at least $1000 (that was the price of the SengSo 19x19)


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 25, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> price?


$1390 at Cubezz ... https://www.cubezz.com/Buy-6703-MoYu+21x21x21+Magic+Cube+Stickerless.html

That's just insane and translates to R21 000 (South African). I can buy an entry level electric mountain bike for that price.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 25, 2021)

If it's $1390 at Cubezz, you're looking at $1600 at The Cubicle.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 25, 2021)

yeah,.... no. I'd love to have it but over $1,500. for a puzzle just seems crazy.


----------



## CFOP INC (Aug 25, 2021)

Moyu 21x21 pre order on the cubicle. Oh and a pen.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tabe said:


> If it's $1390 at Cubezz, you're looking at $1600 at The Cubicle.


You were close. It’s $1,500.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 25, 2021)

yup, $1,500...... brutal..









MoYu 21x21


The MoYu 21x21 represents the pinnacle of modern twisty puzzle design. The largest order NxN puzzle to be mass produced, this cube has over 2700 pieces! It features vibrant stickerless bright shades and large outer layers for more controllable turning.




www.thecubicle.com






and 'a pen' is the lamest giveaway I've ever seen from them. That's really weak.


----------



## qwr (Aug 25, 2021)

I really want to know how many people actually buy these huge expensive puzzles. Because it's definitely not zero


----------



## Tabe (Aug 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> I really want to know how many people actually buy these huge expensive puzzles. Because it's definitely not zero



I really want this one - way more than I wanted the Shengshou 19x19 - but $1500 ain't happening. Or $1390.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 26, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yup, $1,500...... brutal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for $2 I can get a pack of 10 pens from my HEB. It must cost them 25c to make the pen.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 26, 2021)

I mean it's just cheesy, right? It's cheesy enough when it's like, _"Spend $50 and we'll give you a teeny-tiny little bottle of lube." _... but a branded pen? 

c'mon maaaaaan


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 26, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I mean it's just cheesy, right? It's cheesy enough when it's like, _"Spend $50 and we'll give you a teeny-tiny little bottle of lube." _... but a branded pen?
> 
> c'mon maaaaaan


I remember when I would actually get random puzzles to get that free gift lmao


----------



## Waffles (Aug 27, 2021)

HOLY CRAP THAT’S FREAKING RIDICULOUS WHAT


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2021)

Waffles said:


> HOLY CRAP THAT’S FREAKING RIDICULOUS WHAT


That's $1500, which is still ridiculous but the AUD makes it seem more ridiculous.


----------



## Yepala (Aug 27, 2021)

Waffles said:


> HOLY CRAP THAT’S FREAKING RIDICULOUS WHAT



Jeez, I'd love to get it but I think I rather pay my rent instead


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

The Gan Mini M Pro looks like a godsend for those with smaller hands and OH. It's great that someone would make such a high-end cube like that in spite of a limited market, to give a choice to those who have specific needs.

However there is now a Bilibili video warning about a problem with "gear jumping". It shows the spring setting on the blue adjustment ring (marked 1-4) changing by itself when that layer is turned in a clockwise direction. Apparently, it happens when there is a looser spring compression, which allows the cogs inside the mechanism to slip or jump over to the next lower setting, e.g. from 2 to 1, because those opposing cogs are not pressed against each other tight enough to prevent slips. Or, it may be due to the cogs, being made smaller, are not working as well with other parameters and characteristics carried over from the bigger 11 M Pro (friction, cog height or angle, spring strength?) Let's hope Gan can check and if necessary fix this before release.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

It makes sense why Gan made the mini:

All they had to do was go in their CAD File of the 11 and reduce the dimensions


Minimal work, Maximum Profit. Gan.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It makes sense why Gan made the mini:
> 
> All they had to do was go in their CAD File of the 11 and reduce the dimensions
> 
> ...


See my last post. Apparently, a simple change of dimensions caused a problem, as other things like friction, material etc. may not work exactly the same as in an original design.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> See my last post. Apparently, a simple change of dimensions caused a problem, as other things like friction, material, relative turning force, etc. may not work exactly the same as in an original design. Are you able to waatch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabe (Aug 28, 2021)

Diansheng just announced a magnetic... 


23x23!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Diansheng just announced a magnetic...
> 
> 
> 23x23!


This is a joke right. Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> This is a joke right. Please tell me this is a joke.


Nope.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> I really want to know how many people actually buy these huge expensive puzzles. Because it's definitely not zero


I'd like to know how many actually use it after the first solve, or after one week, solved or not.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Diansheng just announced a magnetic...
> 
> 
> 23x23!


Timed the announcement just out of the range of making it seem like that want the biggest cube


----------



## Tabe (Aug 28, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I'd like to know how many actually use it after the first solve, or after one week, solved or not.


I have a 17x17 and have solved it 10 times. I love solving it but it's not something I'm going to sit down and do over and over, that's for sure.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Nope.


Beautiful

Probably costs a kidney


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I have a 17x17 and have solved it 10 times. I love solving it but it's not something I'm going to sit down and do over and over, that's for sure.


Wow! How long did it take to solve?


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 28, 2021)

What about a mass-produced 16x16 first?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Nope.


They are REALLY trying to get back in the game


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 28, 2021)

and thus TheSimonShi went into debt for the next 5 years.

Really, how much will this thing cost?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 28, 2021)

21x21x21 is so yesterday's news now. Almost literally.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

The new GAN 2021 Flagship has been leaked in Gan's Instagram!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> They are REALLY trying to get back in the game


I want the DianSheng Solar S 3x3 soon as it's available. The 2x2 Solar is excellent. 
​


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I want the DianSheng Solar S 3x3 soon as it's available. The 2x2 Solar is excellent.
> ​


how much will it be again?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 29, 2021)

No idea


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I want the DianSheng Solar S 3x3 soon as it's available. The 2x2 Solar is excellent.


 Sounds risky. I have heard nothing good about the cube, I was watching a Cubicle stream where Phil did an Ao50 on it and he couldn't even finish it because of how flexible and the fact that it overshot a lot.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah but I'm a sucker. And i collect. I'll grab a 3x3 from pretty much any company that makes one. I love 3x3s. 

I still need to get the spider-web internals ex-gan employee cube, too. (Name escapes me at the moment, MS or something like that)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Yeah but I'm a sucker. And i collect. I'll grab a 3x3 from pretty much any company that makes one. I love 3x3s.
> 
> I still need to get the spider-web internals ex-gan employee cube, too. (Name escapes me at the moment, MS or something like that)


MSCube


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MSCube


MsCube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 29, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> MsCube.


MSCube.

anyway getting a cube just for a small design it has that does nothing is not the smartest idea. The Dayan Guhong v4 has the same web design


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MSCube.
> 
> anyway getting a cube just for a small design it has that does nothing is not the smartest idea. The Dayan Guhong v4 has the same web design


I think you're confused. The brand is called MsCube but the models have names like MS3-V1M.


----------



## qwr (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Yeah but I'm a sucker. And i collect. I'll grab a 3x3 from pretty much any company that makes one. I love 3x3s.


I guess I was a 3x3 collector too. I saw a Shengshou Gem and I wanted to get one even though it probably wasn't any good just because it had a textured surface and I thought it was interesting. Also for some reason I fixated on Dayan cubes. Probably my nostalgia for not getting one back then.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 29, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Wow! How long did it take to solve?


It takes roughly 4 hours to solve, give or take. I don't do it all in one sitting. I'm also not exactly trying to go at a fast pace. I tend to solve it while watching TV.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 29, 2021)

I wonder what the differences are between MG AI and Gan I Carry

BTW They make some pretty bold claims:


----------



## LBr (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Yeah but I'm a sucker. And i collect. I'll grab a 3x3 from pretty much any company that makes one. I love 3x3s.
> 
> I still need to get the spider-web internals ex-gan employee cube, too. (Name escapes me at the moment, MS or something like that)


bad


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 29, 2021)

The Gan 356 i3 is ready. 56mm, 78g, 63 USD (or 80 USD for a package including a powerbank), adjustable magnet strength (7 levels), updated core and all other specs, USB-C and more. It apparently has a fast processor, to be able to handle "10+ TPS" and also has less lag sync'ing with the gyroscope. Looks promising. I hope they have finally fixed all those problems in their previous smartcubes.

https://shop.gancube.com/product/gan356i3


----------



## qwr (Aug 29, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> The Gan 356 i3 is ready. 56mm, 78g, 63 USD (or 80 USD for a package including a powerbank), adjustable magnet strength (7 levels), updated core and all other specs, USB-C and more. It apparently has a fast processor, to be able to handle "10+ TPS" and also has less lag sync'ing with the gyroscope. Looks promising. I hope they have finally fixed all those problems in their previous smartcubes.
> 
> https://shop.gancube.com/product/gan356i3


maybe the cubing companies should fund one universal app instead of failing to make their own Chinese ones


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> maybe the cubing companies should fund one universal app instead of failing to make their own Chinese ones


Great idea! A common platform for all brands is going to be fantastic. Having the same user interfaces, terminology, tables, and the same database. Yes. Pooling resources can also help in cost reduction as well as improved quality and features, timely updates, all of which are necessary for growing the market and IMO for an exciting future for cubing.


----------



## qwr (Aug 29, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Great idea! A common platform for all brands is going to be fantastic. Having the same user interfaces, terminology, tables, and the same database. Yes. Pooling resources can also help in cost reduction as well as improved quality and features, timely updates, all of which are necessary for growing the market and IMO for an exciting future for cubing.


unfortunately that kind of thing requires cubing manufacturers to agree on a standard. if moyu or GAN doesn't want to help other companies then it won't cooperate


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 29, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> The Gan 356 i3 is ready. 56mm, 78g, 63 USD (or 80 USD for a package including a powerbank), adjustable magnet strength (7 levels), updated core and all other specs, USB-C and more. It apparently has a fast processor, to be able to handle "10+ TPS" and also has less lag sync'ing with the gyroscope. Looks promising. I hope they have finally fixed all those problems in their previous smartcubes.
> 
> https://shop.gancube.com/product/gan356i3


I might be interested if I can use the charger I already have from the previous 356i


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 30, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I might be interested if I can use the charger I already have from the previous 356i


I don't like your chances, but I fully understand it, as I have 2 different smartcube chargers already.

I won't be buying this Gan unless the reviews are truly excellent. What I learnt, after the GoCube and Moyu AI Cube, the two best IMO, is that software is particular primitive at this stage, and that the cube makers are still stuck mostly at the old mechanical stage, or not serious enough, esp in QA and support for technology from the Chinese brands. I am surprised that even the second generation products are so unimpressive in the technology bits. I am also surprised at the general positive reviews these smartcubes received. That's one reason to come to user forums for more independent user reviews.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 30, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I don't like your chances, but I fully understand it, as I have 2 different smartcube chargers already.
> 
> I won't be buying this Gan unless the reviews are truly excellent. What I learnt, after the GoCube and Moyu AI Cube, the two best IMO, is that software is particular primitive at this stage, and that the cube makers are still stuck mostly at the old mechanical stage, or not serious enough, esp in QA and support for technology from the Chinese brands. I am surprised that even the second generation products are so unimpressive in the technology bits. I am also surprised at the general positive reviews these smartcubes received. That's one reason to come to user forums for more independent user reviews.


Yeah. I have 3: Gan (plus the robot accessory), Rubiks and GoCube. None are exceptional, and the software is the problem. Of the 3 the Gan software is probably best. 

The rubiks most time can't even detect the cube is solved so the timer keeps running. 

The GoCube centers get stuck and don't rotate.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 30, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Yeah. I have 3: Gan (plus the robot accessory), Rubiks and GoCube. None are exceptional, and the software is the problem. Of the 3 the Gan software is probably best.
> 
> The rubiks most time can't even detect the cube is solved so the timer keeps running.
> 
> The GoCube centers get stuck and don't rotate.



It's disappointing that big brands have such glaring problems in their products and sometimes those problems continue for more than one generation. GoPro comes to mind, with their otherwise nice cameras freezing in the cold for the last three generations.


----------



## zslane (Aug 30, 2021)

Who writes the software for these companies?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Diansheng just announced a magnetic...
> 
> 
> 23x23!


And still no stickerless gigaminx.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 31, 2021)

zslane said:


> Who writes the software for these companies?


If your question is about the difficulty in software development or assignment of work among the different brands trying to get a common software, then I say - While there's a will, there's a way. Already there is some co-operation in this, as some of the Chinese brands look very similar, probably provided by the same contractors, while Rubik Connected also seemed to have some sharing in software with others. Again, some common standard setting body, set up with reps or members from various brands, would be nice and they can move projects like this common software starting from there. Software development and maintenance is costly.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 31, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Rubik Connected also seemed to have some sharing in software with others.


Pretty sure the GoCube people made the Rubiks connected, they have the same app.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 31, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Pretty sure the GoCube people made the Rubiks connected, they have the same app.


You are correct. It's the other way round. My mistake. Should have mentioned Gocube. Gocube has very stable software, compared to all others. And it's in English that we can understand easily.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Aug 31, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It makes sense why Gan made the mini:
> 
> All they had to do was go in their CAD File of the 11 and reduce the dimensions
> 
> ...


You only refer to the CAD models. Making a complete new set of plastic injection mould tools of the different size would run to hundreds of thousands of dollars. I am a toolmaker..


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 31, 2021)

Manxkiwi said:


> You only refer to the CAD models. Making a complete new set of plastic injection mould tools of the different size would run to hundreds of thousands of dollars. I am a toolmaker..



I don't mind Gan or whoever making a healthy profit if they deliver. We need to provide the incentive. Otherwise we will just get all the same products, complacency and probably very slow progress. Look at the original Rubik design. That did not change much for a very long time. Innovation, risk taking, experimentation, long-term development and attention to details and quality all involve costs.

I'm actually excited at this Gan mini Pro grade cube and am glad someone bothered to make such a flagship cube in a small size, though there's a risk in recovering costs if sales projections are not met.

Except for one reviewer's caution about the quality of the spring adjustment system, everything looks very nice IMO, based on the specs and on other early positive reviews in China. I am confident it will do well, since it's not a smartcube (and Gan really needs to repair it's reputation there).

It's a bold step, but not unreasonable given all those very young but great speedcubers, who had to until recently struggle with 56mm cubes, or settle for second tier cubes. I'm not surprised that with this release, there will be more young cubers rising to the top. 53mm, 54g, plus top design, specs and quality, improving even on the 11M Pro that it is based on, at a lower price. What's not to like?

It's good to have choices.

Dan


----------



## Manxkiwi (Aug 31, 2021)

Yes I agree completely Dan, it is a great time to be a cuber. 6 years ago when I got back into 'modern' cubing, the hardware was much improved, but nothing like what's available today. Just when you thought things couldn't get much better, something new comes out. Not all new products are an improvement of course. But there is certainly a lot of good cubes out there these days. It's never been so good!


----------



## povlhp (Aug 31, 2021)

zslane said:


> Who writes the software for these companies?


The government. That is why it sideloads update instead of distributing thru App Store. 
Then PRC can distribute code to your phone in case you are not government friendly. 

PS: I work with computer security so I am either paranoid or right. Nobody knows. Not even myself.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 31, 2021)

Giiker gets their software from their parent company: Xaomi
Go and Rubiks connected gets it from their parent company, Particula (I think particula also worked with apple on the go cube)
i dont know about gan and moyu


----------



## duckyisepic (Aug 31, 2021)

pretty excited about the weipo wrm 2021!


----------



## qwr (Aug 31, 2021)

I think it's better for organization for each new puzzle to get its own thread like the old posts. What do you think @pjk


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't know if I was missing a joke but apparently the magnetic 23x23 was just a little prank. As far as I know there are no plans on it actually being made.


----------



## qwr (Aug 31, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I don't know if I was missing a joke but the magnetic 23x23 was just a little prank. As far as I know there are no plans on it actually being made.


wait really? how do you know?
Tony Fisher's video showed prototype pictures from Chinese social media.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> wait really? how do you know?
> Tony Fisher's video showed prototype pictures from Chinese social media.


via TheCubicle.


----------



## qwr (Aug 31, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> via TheCubicle.


post a source


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> post a source







Not much of a source but it made me doubt.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think it's better for organization for each new puzzle to get its own thread like the old posts. What do you think @pjk



I like the upcoming/new puzzles thread. 

Imagine if a puzzle is good enough and well received and people (here) buy it, they post about it anyway and then it sort of gets its own thread anyway.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 1, 2021)

I think it could be better to branch this thread into an upcoming speed cube and upcoming twisty puzzle set of threads.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 1, 2021)

More about the gan I3


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> More about the gan I3


That is some high quality MS Paint work.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 1, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> That is some high quality MS Paint work.


why thank you


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 2, 2021)

Sailing? Waiting? and 10 times the delay in synchronisation!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Sailing? Waiting? and 10 times the delay in synchronisation!


thats what my image translator said. Lemme try again with a different one


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I like the upcoming/new puzzles thread.
> 
> Imagine if a puzzle is good enough and well received and people (here) buy it, they post about it anyway and then it sort of gets its own thread anyway.


I think it's good to have this thread with general information about new puzzles. I can understand if a particular cube or a particular type of cubes are very special and different, e.g. smartcubes and robots, or twisty cubes, then a thread just for them is justified to reduce interruption to everyone (who may not be interested in everything under the sun). Maybe 3x3 cubes deserve its own "upcoming/new" thread, if they are the main bulk of posts, to save others from sieving and searching for posts about other puzzles (like twisties) buried among hundreds of posts about 3x3 cubes.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> thats what my image translator said. Lemme try again with a different one


Ah, I see, so it's not a joke from you. Sorry. I think you have missed my earlier post here 3 days ago, in which I already posted an English version of what you posted about the new GAN 356 i3. Here, click on the link in my post and then scroll down to see all the details about the cube:









Upcoming puzzles


The Gan 356 i3 is ready. 56mm, 78g, 63 USD (or 80 USD for a package including a powerbank), adjustable magnet strength (7 levels), updated core and all other specs, USB-C and more. It apparently has a fast processor, to be able to handle "10+ TPS" and also has less lag sync'ing with the...




www.speedsolving.com





It looks very promising and have some nice specs, like USB-C, but I am not so sure about the plastic parts inside the core. Moyu's smartcube has a metal core, though housed in a clear transparent sphere.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 2, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> The Gan Mini M Pro looks like a godsend for those with smaller hands and OH. It's great that someone would make such a high-end cube like that in spite of a limited market, to give a choice to those who have specific needs.
> 
> However there is now a Bilibili video warning about a problem with "gear jumping". It shows the spring setting on the blue adjustment ring (marked 1-4) changing by itself when that layer is turned in a clockwise direction. Apparently, it happens when there is a looser spring compression, which allows the cogs inside the mechanism to slip or jump over to the next lower setting, e.g. from 2 to 1, because those opposing cogs are not pressed against each other tight enough to prevent slips. Or, it may be due to the cogs, being made smaller, are not working as well with other parameters and characteristics carried over from the bigger 11 M Pro (friction, cog height or angle, spring strength?) Let's hope Gan can check and if necessary fix this before release.


Hohoho, replying to my own post. 

This is an update for a potential problem mentioned the previous post. There is another tester claiming and demonstrating the same problem on Bilibili. It happened only after a small number of turns. He set the light blue dial to "2" on all six sides of the cube, and found later one of them was on "1", and another one was on "4" (skipped twice, as the setting numbers when turned go downwrds). I can think of one easy fix, but I hope GAN can fix it properly. Hint - a tiny little drop of Loctite applied to the right place to lock the cogs, or just nail polish, should do the trick. And clean with nail polish remover or after loosening, just twist to unlock, if it is indeed a tiny drop.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 2, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Hohoho, replying to my own post.
> 
> This is an update for a potential problem mentioned the previous post. There is another tester claiming and demonstrating the same problem on Bilibili. It happened only after a small number of turns. He set the light blue dial to "2" on all six sides of the cube, and found later one of them was on "1", and another one was on "4" (skipped twice, as the setting numbers when turned go downwrds). I can think of one easy fix, but I hope GAN can fix it properly. Hint - a tiny little drop of Loctite applied to the right place to lock the cogs, or just nail polish, should do the trick. And clean with nail polish remover or after loosening, just twist to unlock, if it is indeed a tiny drop.


A similar thing happened to my gan 11 m pro, but it was the magnet settings instead


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 2, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Moyu 21x21 pre order on the cubicle. Oh and a pen.View attachment 16758View attachment 16759


First solve video of it on YT...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Curious on how the semiconductor shortage will affect the price of the Gan I3...


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Curious on how the semiconductor shortage will affect the price of the Gan I3...


Pure guessing here. The chips required for "smart" cubes are very basic, as they only have to have Bluetooth and send turning info sensed, and are therefore not hard to make or likely to have a serious supply problem. This and the limited number of smartcubes sold means that it should not be a big problem, like chips used for smartphones, cars, etc that actually have some intelligence and produced in huge numbers. However, I am not sure whether the shortage situation would not be used as an excuse for hiking prices.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 3, 2021)

Regarding the DianSheng Magnetic 23x23:

This is a recent quote by Calvin Fan (HKNowStore) on the twistypuzzles forum:

"Diansheng is a long history cubing factory. They are going to release quite a lot of new puzzles this year. Well, this is true. They are working on the flat and magnetic 23x23x23 cube, but more is coming ! This is a new century of cubing history ! We are glad that we live in this cubing history !"

Based on this, I am inclined to believe that are at least 'trying' to get this puzzle mass produced and it is not just a joke.


----------



## qwr (Sep 3, 2021)

Also there were CAD images from Tony Fisher's video. But until the puzzle comes out, the 21x21 is still the largest.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 3, 2021)

There has been a lot of pain added on the cubicle check it out. If you dare lol


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 3, 2021)

In response to some of The Cubicles newest additions: I kind of have a love-hate relationship with calvin's puzzles. Some of their releases are some of my favorites of all time, but others feel like pointless variants that don't even look good.

Was excited for the 2x2 bandaged puzzles, but I am scared that The Cubicle couldn't get any better quality photos than these. Is this the condition they will arrive? Hope not...


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 3, 2021)

My experience with Calvins 3x3x5 cuboid was that it made me order a WitEdens 3x3x5, which I like a lot. So I ordered WitEden 3x3x7, 3x3x4, 3x3x9, and a Super 3x3 Cuboid.

I wish I could find a regular 3x3 WitEden that feels just like my 3x3x4.

Didn't give up on Calvins though, I ordered their 3x3x5 cross cube which I have my fingers _'crossed'_ for.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 4, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> In response to some of The Cubicles newest additions: I kind of have a love-hate relationship with calvin's puzzles. Some of their releases are some of my favorites of all time, but others feel like pointless variants that don't even look good.
> 
> Was excited for the 2x2 bandaged puzzles, but I am scared that The Cubicle couldn't get any better quality photos than these. Is this the condition they will arrive? Hope not...
> 
> View attachment 16857View attachment 16858


That looks like it's been in the washing with hot water along with a glue gun. It's a fun Idea though!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 4, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> In response to some of The Cubicles newest additions: I kind of have a love-hate relationship with calvin's puzzles. Some of their releases are some of my favorites of all time, but others feel like pointless variants that don't even look good.
> 
> Was excited for the 2x2 bandaged puzzles, but I am scared that The Cubicle couldn't get any better quality photos than these. Is this the condition they will arrive? Hope not...
> 
> View attachment 16857View attachment 16858





CubeRed said:


> That looks like it's been in the washing with hot water along with a glue gun. It's a fun Idea though!


looks more like a non cuber removed the stickers


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Also there were CAD images from Tony Fisher's video. But until the puzzle comes out, the 21x21 is still the largest.


Are these cubes legal? Imagine a competition with these huge cubes. Some giants with huge hands turning for 6 hours non-stop .


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## qwr (Sep 4, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> In response to some of The Cubicles newest additions: I kind of have a love-hate relationship with calvin's puzzles. Some of their releases are some of my favorites of all time, but others feel like pointless variants that don't even look good.
> 
> Was excited for the 2x2 bandaged puzzles, but I am scared that The Cubicle couldn't get any better quality photos than these. Is this the condition they will arrive? Hope not...
> 
> View attachment 16857View attachment 16858


Wow that looks terrible. My first mod didn't even look that bad.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 4, 2021)

I just realized that the gan mini is from the renders we were leaking way back in june:


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I just realized that the gan mini is from the renders we were leaking way back in june:
> View attachment 16862


That looks quite different from the new Gan Mini M Pro.



Great for those who like to tweak.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


>



I like that white primary colored stickered one. I'd get that if released.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Everyone hyped for the GAN mini M pro but I'm still here with my GAN 354 M V2


----------



## qwr (Sep 4, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I like that white primary colored stickered one. I'd get that if released.


The cube collector in me really liked the blue internals. I'm a sucker for interesting plastic colors.


----------



## Garf (Sep 4, 2021)

GAN 21x21 confirmed. Secretly intercepted message from them talking to a translator at TheCubicle. They are going with a scale design on the inside pieces similar to the honeycomb classic look, but not quite. Here is the link to view the message:





YouTube







www.youtube.com


----------



## qwr (Sep 4, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> GAN 21x21 confirmed. Secretly intercepted message from them talking to a translator at TheCubicle. They are going with a scale design on the inside pieces similar to the honeycomb classic look, but not quite. Here is the link to view the message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the most sus link I've ever seen


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> GAN 21x21 confirmed. Secretly intercepted message from them talking to a translator at TheCubicle. They are going with a scale design on the inside pieces similar to the honeycomb classic look, but not quite. Here is the link to view the message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf did you just rickroll me!!??!?


----------



## Garf (Sep 4, 2021)

I think it is a really cool idea. I am pretty sure it it'll be lighter than the Moyu 21x21. By 1 pound.
Edit: and it will have a new core idea. Similar to their current GES system, but not quite.


----------



## Garf (Sep 4, 2021)

Hope they finish their product soon.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 4, 2021)

Gan Mini M Pro has a problem. 

A third video appeared yesterday in China, where this cube is already being sold, talking about the same problem with selected settings for spring-axle distance changing by themselves. This is surprising for an expensive flagship cube from GAN.


----------



## qwr (Sep 4, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Gan Mini M Pro has a problem.
> 
> A third video appeared yesterday in China, where this cube is already being sold, talking about the same problem with selected settings for spring-axle distance changing by themselves. This is surprising for an expensive flagship cube from GAN.


can you link the video? I think some people had that issue with some recent gan cube as well


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 5, 2021)

@TheEpicCuber That one was obvious


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> can you link the video? I think some people had that issue with some recent gan cube as well



I understand that the video cannot be watched in many countries, although VPNs may help. Here are the three I mentioned, showing the problem with the Gan Mini M Pro.







Gan mini M pro 买前必看！_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


前段时间买了mini发现跳档问题，然后客服换新了，今天到货还是老毛病，只能说这一代的ges还不够完善，希望给还没入手的一个参考。当然想解决这个跳档问题但是不想退货有个终极方法，确定自己合适的档位之后一滴胶水解千愁。, 视频播放量 1482、弹幕量 3、点赞数 14、投硬币枚数 0、收藏人数 1、转发人数 3, 视频作者 _E_U_R_E_K_A_, 作者简介 魔方羽球爱好者，相关视频：Gan 11 m pro 磁力棒振动解决，你确定这是28块钱的魔方？，【魔方选购指南】贴片、贴纸魔方该怎么选？两分钟看懂，不当冤种！，GAN Mini M PRO 开箱+测评...




m.bilibili.com










GAN mini M Pro GESPRO+数调系统巨大问题 自动改变轴距 买前必看_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


只是做个说明。目前能做的只有等待新的gespro+, 视频播放量 964、弹幕量 0、点赞数 27、投硬币枚数 5、收藏人数 3、转发人数 2, 视频作者 账号已注销, 作者简介 ，相关视频：GAN Mini M PRO 开箱+测评 爆手速的gan魔方，【J Perm】魔方调试教程｜轴距/弹力/磁力/润滑全方位演示，【GAN mini M pro】设计通病自动调轴距问题，已得到解决。更换变距粒，Gan mini M pro 买前必看！，新品MS3-L终于比GAN魔方优秀了??，GAN mini M Pro丨GES Pro+ 调试教程，开箱一个GAN mini M...




m.bilibili.com










我发现了为什么跳档减少跳档的方法？GanMinim pro_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


自古简介没人看, 视频播放量 628、弹幕量 0、点赞数 8、投硬币枚数 0、收藏人数 5、转发人数 1, 视频作者 会叠杯的魔友, 作者简介 以12M为主力的人，很菜，Sub 13，相关视频：Gan 11 m pro 磁力棒振动解决，sub10s的魔友眼中，魔方是什么样的？，【GAN mini M pro】设计通病自动调轴距问题，已得到解决。更换变距粒，Gan mini m pro 详细测评，开箱一个GAN mini M pro，Gan mini M pro 买前必看！，一种减少F2L步骤的方法，GAN mini M Pro丨GES Pro+ 调试教程，魔方GAN 11 m...




m.bilibili.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2021)

Yusheng Du got a Diensheng 8x8:


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yusheng Du got a Diensheng 8x8:


Are the Diansheng 8x8 & 9x9 comparable or better than other good ones or are they just for the novelty?


----------



## qwr (Sep 6, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Are the Diansheng 8x8 & 9x9 comparable or better than other good ones or are they just for the novelty?


what is the comparison point? meilong or huanglong or shenshou? also the price matters too
given it's magnetic that's a big step forward. magnets could compensate for a worse design in terms of stability and thus corner cutting


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 6, 2021)

For 35 and 45 dollars each, these are most likely gonna be the best 8x8 and 9x9 on the market(at least for the price)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> For 35 and 45 dollars each, these are most likely gonna be the best 8x8 and 9x9 on the market(at least for the price)


That's dirt cheap compared to a GAN! Another thing to consider is the size, being the smallest ones they'll be a lot easier to handle and the magnets will definitely make up for that smaller size which can be unstable.


----------



## qwr (Sep 6, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That's dirt cheap compared to a GAN! Another thing to consider is the size, being the smallest ones they'll be a lot easier to handle and the magnets will definitely make up for that smaller size which can be unstable.


What's the point of comparing to GAN when they don't have a cube bigger than a 4x4?
Anyway I looked at the video and fortunately it does look like the magnets are helping keep the layers aligned (vs manually aligning every time with fingers or a table). So if Diansheng wants to fill the unfilled magnetic big cubes niche, we are all happy.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> What's the point of comparing to GAN when they don't have a cube bigger than a 4x4?
> Anyway I looked at the video and fortunately it does look like the magnets are helping keep the layers aligned (vs manually aligning every time with fingers or a table). So if Diansheng wants to fill the unfilled magnetic big cubes niche, we are all happy.


What I'm saying is that buying a magnetic 9x9 for $20 less than a 3x3 is a very good price to pay. I'm just comparing the price. I could also say "Wow, that's the same price as a Valk Elite M!"


----------



## qwr (Sep 7, 2021)

what is the source for these prices?


CubableYT said:


> For 35 and 45 dollars each, these are most likely gonna be the best 8x8 and 9x9 on the market(at least for the price)


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> For 35 and 45 dollars each, these are most likely gonna be the best 8x8 and 9x9 on the market(at least for the price)


Diansheng is becoming the new Elon Musk


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> what is the source for these prices?


The diansheng website


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> The diansheng website











Diansheng Solar System 8x8 Magnetic Cube






www.dianshengtoys.com


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Diansheng Solar System 8x8 Magnetic Cube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be cheaper from the Chinese store than us stores though


----------



## qwr (Sep 7, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Diansheng Solar System 8x8 Magnetic Cube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic price if it is possible to purchase it directly. I guess it will be similar on cubezz and maybe $50 on Western sites.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> That is a fantastic price if it is possible to purchase it directly. I guess it will be similar on cubezz and maybe $50 on Western sites.


I've gone through a fake purchase and up to checkout it seems like they will ship it directly to you.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 7, 2021)

Can confirm, those are the prices shipped directly from DianSheng.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Another thing to consider is the size, being the smallest ones


Wait, is it even smaller than the Cubing Classroom MF8?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Can confirm, those are the prices shipped directly from DianSheng.
> 
> View attachment 16939


oooh that logo at the top left reminds me of my mini diansheng 3x3!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

my mini diansheng 3x3


a comparison with my mini diansheng 3x3 and my main 3x3


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 7, 2021)

New ms cubes on tc. they are even cheaper than the other one's, the standard is only 20 and the enhanced is 24$


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

Moyu RS3M 2021 is coming. It is maglev and you can view it on the Cubicles YouTube channel


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 8, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Moyu RS3M 2021 is coming. It is maglev and you can view it on the Cubicles YouTube channel







Edit: Gan also made a $25 snake








MonsterGO Snake


The MonsterGO Snake is just like your standard snake puzzle but made with the quality standards that we have come to expect from GAN and MonsterGO. It comes in a neat case that resembles the MonsterGO logo.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 9, 2021)

that's a very clever use of magnets


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 9, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Moyu RS3M 2021 is coming. It is maglev and you can view it on the Cubicles YouTube channel


@TheCubingCuber347 what's with the angry face?


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 9, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> @TheCubingCuber347 what's with the angry face?


He hates RS3M


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Edit: Gan also made a $25 snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who in the world would by that? I got a Snake with more pieces for 1/5 of that cost.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 9, 2021)

coming soon the Gan magnetic 1x1x1 Pro,... $45.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 9, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> He hates RS3M



it is extremely overhyped,.. but at the end of the day it is not a bad cube at all.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 9, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Who in the world would by that? I got a Snake with more pieces for 1/5 of that cost.


I found a snake at the $5/$3/$1 section of target and it was actually only $75 cents with something going on at the time


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 9, 2021)

This 2021 RS3M is very interesting. I think there are many potential benefits. There should be no more spring noise, but more importantly there will be no more friction between the spring, any washer and plastic part inside the centre piece. That means smoother turning, as well as elimination of wear and tear, or a longer lasting cube. Wear and tear can also lead to changed friction and performance characteristics.

However there are also a couple of challenges that I can see. The obvious one is the increased weight (increased from 86g to 92g), but it should not be too hard to fix that. Some of the latest 56mm cubes weigh only 60-65 grams. If replacing springs with magnets add about 7g as in this case, then other such cubes weighing under 70g should be quite possible. Moyu just happened to use a heavy cube, probably as an experimental first effort, this time.

The other challenge is more complicated and difficult to assess. It has to do with the non-linear way magnetic force changes as distance is adjusted. I suspect this may be a good thing for those who prefer a tighter cube, but for those who like looser and faster settings, it could be a potential problem since the difference in magnetic force may be very little and very weak once the screw is loosened to some point. Maybe it does not matter, with a strong enough magnet and a suitable adjustment distance, and even if it does, there could be designs to fix it, e.g a weak spring, or one that is conical, in addition to the magnet. Maybe a non-turning spring between the magnet and the screw head is the answer. (The screw, magnet and spring do not turn and do not cause friction, since the magnet is elevated from the cube's core.) In any case, I wish this works well, and I think it is great that there are still fresh new designs coming out.


----------



## qwr (Sep 9, 2021)

I like to imagine so many people complained about spring noise that Moyu just removed the spring altogether


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gan 12 in 2 versions ( a maglev system like moyu, and Enhanced Core Positioning 2.0 versions) coming this month.




.... I wonder why they don't combine the versions? So a maglev system WITH enhanced core? 

Oh well, guess we have to wait and see. I'm sure Cubicle and SCS will have videos up in a week or so.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 10, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> The Gan 12 in 2 versions ( a maglev system like moyu, and Enhanced Core Positioning 2.0 versions) coming this month.
> 
> 
> .... I wonder why they don't combine the versions? So a maglev system WITH enhanced core?


They can make more money, drip releasing starting with lower models first.  I'm sure the Pro products will come later with everything. Besides, it is not Christmas yet.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 10, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> The Gan 12 in 2 versions ( a maglev system like moyu, and Enhanced Core Positioning 2.0 versions) coming this month.
> 
> View attachment 17008
> 
> ...





I wonder how it will compare to the 11. I really, really hope we don't have 20 different models of the 12 and I really don't see how they can raise the price anymore. $70 (USD) is probably the max price for a 3x3 and it'll be unfortunate if they do make it that expensive.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 10, 2021)

they will absolutely have 20 version of the same cube, it's what they do. 

I've got like 5 version of the Gan 11. Stickered, non-stickered, (two) UV coated and the Duo.


...Duo is great btw. 

I'm an idiot though; with little patience. 

What amazes me is the old cubes like 356x and Air still sell for like $30.+ dollars, you'd think they'd be really cheap by now like under $20.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 10, 2021)

Rs3 M 2021 is out on the cubicle for 13.99


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 10, 2021)

the pre-order is up, it's not 'out' yet


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Tabe (Sep 11, 2021)

Moyu is claiming a patent for their Maglev system in a post on Facebook. This would appear to be a veiled threat at Gan for their system. Curious how Moyu got a patent for Maglev when Cube Depot has had Maglev cubes on their site for years.

There's also the unintentional hilarity of a Chinese cube company talking about patents.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 11, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Moyu is claiming a patent for their Maglev system in a post on Facebook. This would appear to be a veiled threat at Gan for their system. Curious how Moyu got a patent for Maglev when Cube Depot has had Maglev cubes on their site for years.
> 
> There's also the unintentional hilarity of a Chinese cube company talking about patents.


I hope this is not discouraging others from making use of maglev. I am praying for a version of the Tornado V2 like this.  Sans springs, it should be even better in what it is already very good at, i.e. it will be even smoother and quieter! and it should still be light (My guess is 79g). As someone who likes M moves, I believe the near frictionless turns will make M2 much easier, perhaps even M'3 will be fine. 

(Something I really like about the Tornado V2 is that it is easier to generate rotational momentum, in spite of its lighter weight, than say the Moyu WRM 2021. I mentioned something before in my comments about these cubes, but I don't think many tester talk about this or I have read anything about this. It is about how easily force from the finger can be transferred to turn a cube layer. Some of the other light cubes just feel too hollow and harder to turn. I think this is about weight distribution, e.g. how much weight is near the perimeter of the turning layer, and designs to tune the moment of inertia for the same unit weight. What are you thoughts?)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I hope this is not discouraging others from making use of maglev. I am praying for a version of the Tornado V2 like this.  Sans springs, it should be even better in what it is already very good at, i.e. it will be even smoother and quieter! and it should still be light (My guess is 79g). As someone who likes M moves, I believe the near frictionless turns will make M2 much easier, perhaps even M'3 will be fine.
> 
> (Something I really like about the Tornado V2 is that it is easier to generate rotational momentum, in spite of its lighter weight, than say the Moyu WRM 2021. I mentioned something before in my comments about these cubes, but I don't think many tester talk about this or I have read anything about this. It is about how easily force from the finger can be transferred to turn a cube layer. Some of the other light cubes just feel too hollow and harder to turn. I think this is about weight distribution, e.g. how much weight is near the perimeter of the turning layer, and designs to tune the moment of inertia for the same unit weight. What are you thoughts?)


I hope MoYu makes a maglev kit so you can upgrade rs3m 2020s and other cubes, but I doubt they will do it because its more of a hassle for them.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I hope MoYu makes a maglev kit so you can upgrade rs3m 2020s and other cubes, but I doubt they will do it because its more of a hassle for them.


Early tests of the RS3M 2021 show that there is minimal benefit in terms of performance, and the benefit in noise and perhaps speed does not seem worthwhile when considering the significant weight increase. I checked some of the earlier tests of custom made maglev cubes from years ago and those testers had similar comments. It is unfortunate that Moyu did not try to put more into refining this, and just use (based on what I have seen) the same core and mostly existing parts. A lighter cube like WRM 2021 would be great as a starting point, being more premium and better featured (corner magnet adjustments) Then, I would try a longer travel distance for the magnets (shorter axles), perhaps a special cylinder or a customised screw for the magnets to stabilise it and compensate for the longer travel, and perhaps a weak spring between the top magnet and the screw head, if necessary. This spring won't turn and there will still be no spring noise. My thinking is that since there is hardly any performance difference when using maglev, except for the noise and the wear and tear, a magnet with a re-positioned spring could achieve the same noise and friction elimination. Using a weaker magnet and a weak spring may reduce some weight, than relying on only magnet strength (heavier magnets), and should also allow a longer travel (more elasticity) without risking the cube becoming too loose and hard to control. It would also provide a more linear change in the pushing force as axis distance is changed. It must be fun job being a cube designer.

I just found this Australian site with little ring magnets, if anyone want to play with them. The 9mmx1.5mm might be suitable. NOT for children!









Rings


All Types Rings are similar to Discs, but are hollow in the center. Less volume means rings are not as strong as comparable discs, however the hollow center makes them far more versatile - rings easily slide on to tubes or rods. The dimensions for rings are Outer Diameter x Inner Diameter x...




aussiemagnets.com.au


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Here’s the legend back at it again with the Gan 356 12 Pro Max Ultra Lite Duo Air XS RS M:


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


>


this is one of the worst cube reviews I have seen, and I've seen some 144p reviews with an ear-splitting into and a watermark covering half the screen.
no info on how well it can turn, no info on how its INSANE , doesn't explain how it looks, how even simple R and U turns feel, all it shows is cam failing to make a checkerboard, its almost comical how sad this review is. you can argue against me if you want, but it seems like its just an announcement that the cube is on their store.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 13, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> this is one of the worst cube reviews I have seen, and I've seen some 144p reviews with an ear-splitting into and a watermark covering half the screen.
> no info on how well it can turn, no info on how its INSANE , doesn't explain how it looks, how even simple R and U turns feel, all it shows is cam failing to make a checkerboard, its almost comical how sad this review is. you can argue against me if you want, but it seems like its just an announcement that the cube is on their store.


I have definetly noticed the quality of scs reviews significantly dropping. Even with the new rs3m, it felt very beginner intended.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 13, 2021)

there are a bunch of good cubing channels, but I have to say JPerm and SpeedCubeReview are both consistently really good, to the extent I will watch a video of there's on a puzzle I'm not even really interested in. 

Tingman is fun and (wholesome?) .. just enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 13, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> this is one of the worst cube reviews I have seen, and I've seen some 144p reviews with an ear-splitting into and a watermark covering half the screen.
> no info on how well it can turn, no info on how its INSANE , doesn't explain how it looks, how even simple R and U turns feel, all it shows is cam failing to make a checkerboard, its almost comical how sad this review is. you can argue against me if you want, but it seems like its just an announcement that the cube is on their store.


Yeah, "can't tell you about the turning because my thumb hurts" is not exactly helpful.


----------



## qwr (Sep 13, 2021)

To play devil's advocate, every very large cube review mostly says the same thing. It turns, outer layers better than inners. No, don't corner cut unless you are willing to risk a tragedy. I guess for the title to call it a speedcube is a stretch.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> To play devil's advocate, every very large cube review mostly says the same thing. It turns, outer layers better than inners. No, don't corner cut unless you are willing to risk a tragedy. I guess for the title to call it a speedcube is a stretch.


That's a fair criticism but at least they generally show more than 2 or 3 turns before quitting.


----------



## Gerry (Sep 13, 2021)

For the 21 x 21 I think it was more of a proof of existence thing. This is not just a rumor like possibly the 23x23 is. Nope, the 21 x 21 is in fact a real thing you can buy. I'm guessing his hand injury was bothering him, and he said he would send it to JPerm for a better review.

I saw it more of an unboxing video than a review.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 14, 2021)

Gerry said:


> For the 21 x 21 I think it was more of a proof of existence thing. This is not just a rumor like possibly the 23x23 is. Nope, the 21 x 21 is in fact a real thing you can buy. I'm guessing his hand injury was bothering him, and he said he would send it to JPerm for a better review.
> 
> I saw it more of an unboxing video than a review.


Proof of existence wasn't really needed - Anyu Zhang posted a solve video more than a week before SCS posted their video.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 14, 2021)

The new GAN i3 smartcube.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> The Gan 12 in 2 versions ( a maglev system like moyu, and Enhanced Core Positioning 2.0 versions) coming this month.
> 
> View attachment 17008
> 
> ...


the picture looks cool.


----------



## qwr (Sep 15, 2021)

This is not a puzzle but is new AFAIK:
1cc sampler bottles of lube








Sampler Size Lubes


From now until Tuesday, September 21, you qualify for a free sampler bottle with every $25 you spend on your order! This offer is cumulative, so if your order is $75, you can get up to 3 bottles. To claim these free samplers, simply add them to your qualifying cart. Order totals are calculated...




www.thecubicle.com





while I would prefer getting at least 3cc bottles with orders, I think it is a nice promotional idea. maybe they can give them out at comps or something.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 15, 2021)

I have one coming as soon as the new RS3M Maglev ships.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 15, 2021)

New "Round Pyraminx" on Cubezz. Looks like maybe a penrose version of a pyra?



https://cubezz.com/Buy-6725-YuXin+Black+Kylin+Round+Pyraminx+Magic+Cube+Black.html


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> This is not a puzzle but is new AFAIK:
> 1cc sampler bottles of lube
> 
> 
> ...


I have a better idea. Cube makers should save their money and not send useless accessories like cube stands, cards, screw drivers, ... ... with each cube and just include something essential - a tiny bottle of lubricant. Except for any special tool (like that "harpoon" or Moyu's spring adjustment tool), most of those little extras do nothing for me. They just make me feel I have paid more than I should for that cube.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 16, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I have a better idea. Cube makers should save their money and not send useless accessories like cube stands, cards, screw drivers, ... ... with each cube and just include something essential - a tiny bottle of lubricant. Except for any special tool (like that "harpoon" or Moyu's spring adjustment tool), most of those little extras do nothing for me. They just make me feel I have paid more than I should for that cube.


Yeah that would be a great accessory.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 16, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I have a better idea. Cube makers should save their money and not send useless accessories like cube stands, cards, screw drivers, ... ... with each cube and just include something essential - a tiny bottle of lubricant. Except for any special tool (like that "harpoon" or Moyu's spring adjustment tool), most of those little extras do nothing for me. They just make me feel I have paid more than I should for that cube.


Maru used to do exactly that.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 16, 2021)

yeah I have dozens and dozens of boxes full of bags/springs/accessories I'll never use.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> This is not a puzzle but is new AFAIK:
> 1cc sampler bottles of lube
> 
> 
> ...


Oh woops, completely forgot to add that to my last order. Yeah, 1 ml is not much, but would be good bundled in with some of their puzzles 

In other news: The Moyu RS3M 2021 just shipped from the cubicle. Ended up buying 2, one for myself and one for a giveaway.


----------



## qwr (Sep 16, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Maru used to do exactly that.


yeah, too bad their lube dried up in a few days.
doesn't GAN sell their own lube or something?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> yeah, too bad their lube dried up in a few days.
> doesn't GAN sell their own lube or something?


Yep. 



https://smile.amazon.com/GAN-Speed-Cube-Lube-Storage/dp/B082F5Y6K1


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 16, 2021)

I keep thinking about trying other lubes but honestly Cubicle Silk, Speed, and DNM 37 do all I need. I did try Maru first and it sort of became a white residue after a while and made me need to clean my cubes.

After trying the Cubicle ones I haven't tried anything else. I'm curious about the (Mystic?) one that has aloe though, though I worry about it being organic and maybe rotting or getting nasty inside the cube after some time.

And SpeedCubeShop have a couple that look interesting.

They're kind of all overpriced though, right? Even the 'sampler' at Cubicle is like $3. for 1cc? ...1cc is a very tiny bottle I assume, because the 3cc bottles I have from them are tiny.

Surprisingly the link to that Gan lube shows a large bottle for less money _and _it comes with a bag? ... the rare time that Gan is the less expensive option. I wonder if it's any good.


----------



## qwr (Sep 16, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I keep thinking about trying other lubes but honestly Cubicle Silk, Speed, and DNM 37 do all I need. I did try Maru first and it sort of became a white residue after a while and made me need to clean my cubes.
> 
> After trying the Cubicle ones I haven't tried anything else. I'm curious about the (Mystic?) one that has aloe though, though I worry about it being organic and maybe rotting or getting nasty inside the cube after some time.
> 
> ...



I haven't tried GAN lube but I think it is generic lube which will be cheaper.
1cc is almost like a sampler size. Actually I would prefer it if they had 0.5cc sizes and just gave them away as promotional items.
I really like Mystic tho. I never had any problems with it and I see it as an inbetween for DNM and Silk, like Silk but thinner. I never saw the need for Speed but I haven't tried it nor SCS lubes.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 16, 2021)

for me Speed seems inbetween Silk and DNM 37

like DNM 37 is watery but makes a cube fast
Silk is thicker and makes a chunky/scratchy cube smooth
Speed seems to smooth out a cube and speed it up some

then there's thing like I've used DNM on cubes that are so tight I can't spread them apart enough to get Silk or Speed down in the cracks, but DNM being more watery will get down in there. 

and there's time I'll use Speed or Silk to smooth a cube out, then a day later drop in a drop or two of DNM to speed it up a bit, so I guess that's sort of combining the two. 

...I still have 2 tubes/syringes of Traxxus I've never used also. 

If I could only choose one it would be a hard tie between Speed and Silk, but I'd probably choose Speed as it's in between Silk and DNM,.. it's a nice middle ground. 

....imo...etc etc


----------



## qwr (Sep 16, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> for me Speed seems inbetween Silk and DNM 37
> 
> like DNM 37 is watery but makes a cube fast
> Silk is thicker and makes a chunky/scratchy cube smooth
> ...


try mystic and see how it compares


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 16, 2021)

luckily I can buy like 10 drops for the low-low price of $3,... plus $3. for shipping


----------



## Manxkiwi (Sep 16, 2021)

The little sampler bottles themselves are probably more costly than the lube in them.


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

Duckible lube. Fast, good for gan cubes and x man cubes


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh yeah, and the yuxin little magic 4x4 M


----------



## Tabe (Sep 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> 1cc is almost like a sampler size.


It literally IS a sampler size. That's the whole point - and is in the name of the listings on the site


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2021)

Tabe said:


> It literally IS a sampler size. That's the whole point - and is in the name of the listings on the site


if they're gonna charge $3 for it it's not worth it tho. They should bundle 5 for like $10 as a sampler pack


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 18, 2021)

Jperms review of the Moyu 21x21, posted 9 hours ago.


----------



## Garf (Sep 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Jperms review of the 21x21, posted 9 hours ago.


Called it.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> if they're gonna charge $3 for it it's not worth it tho. They should bundle 5 for like $10 as a sampler pack


Yeah, or maybe $1 for a single bottle. It would be worth more, and people would buy it 5 for 5 bucks rather than 5 for $10.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 19, 2021)

Seems a bit pricey. I do like the vibrant colors though.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 19, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Seems a bit pricey. I do like the vibrant colors though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17132


I like the design of the box too. Those cubes look like gems... Like, an emerald under the shining sunset. Something like that.


----------



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Sep 19, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Seems a bit pricey. I do like the vibrant colors though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17132


I would love to be able to get just one of those, specifically pink. I wonder if they'll be available individually?


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

When is the FTO and Master FTO going to be released in the Indian cube stores? I am waiting for these puzzles.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 19, 2021)

Aglet said:


> I would love to be able to get just one of those, specifically pink. I wonder if they'll be available individually?


They're pretty but over $10 for each keychain seems a bit much.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 19, 2021)

Officially disappointed in SpeedCubeShop.


----------



## qwr (Sep 20, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> View attachment 17141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're targeting their audience. let's be real, just look at the ages of some of the people here


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 20, 2021)

This is why I shop at the cubicle now.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 20, 2021)

Got the new Maglev RS3M today. It's nice. Fast and loose. A bit too fast and loose for me. A little loud. Doesn't feel much different than the old one really.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 20, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Got the new Maglev RS3M today. It's nice. Fast and loose. A bit too fast and loose for me. A little loud. Doesn't feel much different than the old one really.



Thank you for this feedback. I was hoping that the magnets would make it noticeably quieter than the 2020 version, which would make it more worthwhile and also make other models like the future Weilong WRM cubes quieter. I was actually thinking of getting ring magnets to put in existing cubes, but not so sure now about the benefits.


----------



## Garf (Sep 20, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> View attachment 17141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gods... imagine how you saved if you use discount code J-Perm at checkout.
Not only do you get pokemon, but you also get to se cameron play minecraft. What better way to show off with Discount code J-Perm


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 21, 2021)

Moyu posted a Maglev WRM2021 with purple internals, but then the post (on instagram) disappeared.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 21, 2021)

Perhaps a cheaper option for anyone wanting corner magnets that doesn't need to adjust them? However, I suspect by mid next year, corner magnets will be the norm is most flagship cubes, and we will also have cheap options that are also adjustable.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 21, 2021)

hell I'll get it just to get it, lol


----------



## qwr (Sep 21, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> hell I'll get it just to get it, lol


you've fallen for the collector mindset again!
the corners do look a little strange from the little bit we can see


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 21, 2021)

I like the stand 




... that I'll never use


----------



## Tabe (Sep 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> you've fallen for the collector mindset again!
> the corners do look a little strange from the little bit we can see


The center is what looks weird to me...


----------



## qwr (Sep 21, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The center is what looks weird to me...


true. there is a slight lip which probably doesn't do the reverse cutting functionality of the weilongs.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 22, 2021)

I think it's just a round cap on a 'not round' center piece giving it that look.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 22, 2021)

Gan 12 comes this friday


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 22, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Perhaps a cheaper option for anyone wanting corner magnets that doesn't need to adjust them? However, I suspect by mid next year, corner magnets will be the norm is most flagship cubes, and we will also have cheap options that are also adjustable.


This Vortex cube weighs 82g. The same cube is also available in a version with no core magnets (75g), and another one with no magnet at all (69g). It's interesting to note that in this case, use of magnets in the pieces added 9g, and core magnets added another 7g. GAN 11 M Pro with all such magnets and weighing just 63g is still the one to beat if a lighter weight is important.

In comparison, the CH Moyu Weilong 2021 and the CH Tornado V2, both with core magnets, weigh 83g and 76g respectively.

The Gan 12 M Pro, with even more magnets (for Maglev), is said to weigh 65g.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 22, 2021)

I got the maglev rs3m and put the maglev tensions in my CH corner-core modded WRM21 and the weight is 87.45g so not too much extra weight. I noticed a much bigger difference in feeling and performance in the WRM21 than the rs3m. Both cubes sped up and were smoother, but the difference is a little more noticeable to me in the WRM21.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 22, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I got the maglev rs3m and put the maglev tensions in my CH corner-core modded WRM21 and the weight is 87.45g so not too much extra weight. I noticed a much bigger difference in feeling and performance in the WRM21 than the rs3m. Both cubes sped up and were smoother, but the difference is a little more noticeable to me in the WRM21.





OreKehStrah said:


> I got the maglev rs3m and put the maglev tensions in my CH corner-core modded WRM21 and the weight is 87.45g so not too much extra weight. I noticed a much bigger difference in feeling and performance in the WRM21 than the rs3m. Both cubes sped up and were smoother, but the difference is a little more noticeable to me in the WRM21.


That's great to hear. Can you share the size of the ring magnets and where you got them from?

(Update. I was reading too fast. Those magnets came from the RS3M Maglev). 

I'm also interested in how you find the CH modded WRM 2021, or specifically how much difference it makes, compared to the original WRM 2021.


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

The cubicle.com


----------



## Garf (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, thecubicle.com is one of the places to get a CH wrm 2021: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/ch-moyu-weilong-wr-m-2021-lite-3x3?_pos=1&_sid=f80f9d3d4&_ss=r


----------



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Sep 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, thecubicle.com is one of the places to get a CH wrm 2021: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/ch-moyu-weilong-wr-m-2021-lite-3x3?_pos=1&_sid=f80f9d3d4&_ss=r


They're also available at Daily Puzzles, which is handy for Australians


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 22, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I got the maglev rs3m and put the maglev tensions in my CH corner-core modded WRM21


Genius


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 22, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I got the maglev rs3m and put the maglev tensions in my CH corner-core modded WRM21 and the weight is 87.45g so not too much extra weight. I noticed a much bigger difference in feeling and performance in the WRM21 than the rs3m. Both cubes sped up and were smoother, but the difference is a little more noticeable to me in the WRM21.





Kaiju_cube said:


> Genius


Thanks. Moyu magnets in another Moyu cube, of course.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 22, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> That's great to hear. Can you share the size of the ring magnets and where you got them from?
> 
> (Update. I was reading too fast. Those magnets came from the RS3M Maglev).
> 
> I'm also interested in how you find the CH modded WRM 2021, or specifically how much difference it makes, compared to the original WRM 2021.


I personally prefer really loose and fast cubes, so the extra magnets in the CH modded version really helps with cube stability on the loose tensions. Additional stability seems to be the main benefit of the corner core magnet systems, and from what I can tell, it definitely helps if you find the WRM21 too unstable.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 22, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I personally prefer really loose and fast cubes, so the extra magnets in the CH modded version really helps with cube stability on the loose tensions. Additional stability seems to be the main benefit of the corner core magnet systems, and from what I can tell, it definitely helps if you find the WRM21 too unstable.



Thanks. Nice mod.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 22, 2021)

was thinking it's amazing that the Gan 12 is supposed to come out in 3 days and there's been virtually no advertising for it?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ender9994 (Sep 22, 2021)

Do we know if just the gan 12 maglev version will come out this Friday, or will the 12 Leap come out as well?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 22, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


>



heh, looks exactly like the Duo


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 23, 2021)

anything about the price?


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 23, 2021)

Aglet said:


> I would love to be able to get just one of those, specifically pink. I wonder if they'll be available individually?



Only place I have found is as a "blind box" on their website. And it looks like it can only be sold in China?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 23, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Do we know if just the gan 12 maglev version will come out this Friday, or will the 12 Leap come out as well?


I did not see anything about timing of the Leap release. For me, I would be more interested in this version - Gan 12 Bluetooth, if it can add "AI" to the Gan 12 Maglev. Just a wish. That would have everything I need in a cube. Should be quite simple, ie just use the AI core for the Gan 12 Maglev, no?


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> anything about the price?



Gan 12 maglev: $59.99 - 69.99
Gan 12m Leap: $39.99 - 49.99
Gan 12 UI: $65.99 - $75.99

These would be my guesses. Any higher and they risk pricing out too many potential buyers. Any cheaper and they risk loosing their notion as a "premium brand" not available to everyone. It's a fine line to walk that many tech companies have to navigate.

Also, my Gan 12UI price guess is assuming it has all the features of the the maglev version.

EDIT: After looking at pictures again, it seems the 12 UI will be more similar to the Leap than the maglev version


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 23, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Gan 12 maglev: $59.99 - 69.99
> Gan 12m Leap: $39.99 - 49.99
> Gan 12 UI: $65.99 - $75.99
> 
> ...


wait, so the lead does not have maglev?
Then why is it described with a magnetic core?


----------



## Garf (Sep 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> wait, so the lead does not have maglev?
> Then why is it described with a magnetic core?
> View attachment 17164
> View attachment 17165


Looks real accurate.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 23, 2021)

Magnetic core means those "core magnets" stalled in the direction of the axis of the corner pieces, and not maglev magnets that are replacement for the springs inside the centre pieces.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 23, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> EDIT: After looking at pictures again, it seems the 12 UI will be more similar to the Leap than the maglev version



I think you are right to think so, but I would be disappointed. I don't like the frosty surface and I like quieter cubes (maglev). The material I have seen suggests there should be benefits in feel and performance for using maglev besides noise. And if I have to pay the highest price, I would like to have every good feature in the cube, and, longer lasting quality (maglev means less friction and less potential issues down the road).


----------



## Gerry (Sep 23, 2021)

Only want them now because it's illegal to have them!


----------



## Joann Huang (Sep 23, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Do we know if just the gan 12 maglev version will come out this Friday, or will the 12 Leap come out as well?
> 
> View attachment 17160


GAN 12 Maglev and leap comes out at this Friday~


----------



## Joann Huang (Sep 23, 2021)

I have one~


----------



## Joann Huang (Sep 23, 2021)

Not enough light but beautiful enough


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


>


Thanks. Another review of this Maglev cube. So far, I have not seen any reviewer saying anything decisive or convincing about any real benefit of maglev in performance, only about the smooth frictionless turning, or the extra high speed (which is not a positive for most), wear and tear etc. More than once, I heard that it feels different especially in the Gan 12 reviews, but that sounds it might be a negative.  If it's true that Gan has decided to let the Leap version (instead of the maglev version) to use the smart UI core, then that may also indicate some kind of reservation, as it would seem to make sense to just do without the Leap version if maglev is perfect.

I am very interested in new technology and features. In the case of maglev, I really wonder if it's worth the weight or wait (?). Perhaps the way it's implemented still need more work. So, I try not to be too hyped, and hope to see more independent user/buyer reviews soon.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 25, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thanks. Another review of this Maglev cube. So far, I have not seen any reviewer saying anything decisive or convincing about any real benefit of maglev in performance, only about the smooth frictionless turning, or the extra high speed (which is not a positive for most), wear and tear etc. More than once, I heard that it feels different especially in the Gan 12 reviews, but that sounds it might be a negative.  If it's true that Gan has decided to let the Leap version (instead of the maglev version) to use the smart UI core, then that may also indicate some kind of reservation.
> 
> I am very interested in new technology and features. In the case of maglev, I really wonder if it's worth the weight or wait (?). Perhaps the way it's implemented still need more work. So, I try not to be too hyped, and hope to see more independent user/buyer reviews soon.


There is also cubehead's video that made me decide that it is not worth the extra weight... yet.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> There is also cubehead's video that made me decide that it is not worth the extra weight... yet.


The best comment on performance I have heard so far for the RS3M Maglev seems to be that it feels just the same as the predecessor and *there is little difference in use*, except for the improvement in spring noise. For a cube that is already very smooth and quiet, like the Tornado for example, I don't know how much there is to gain from maglev in performance. Gan 12 has a more sophisticated design and it feels different (not necessarily a positive), according to some reviewers than non-maglev cubes, and we are still waiting for more reviews. I still think somehow, a combination of a weaker magnet and a weaker spring (installed between the magnet and the screw head) could provide a better result, eliminating any friction and noise while retaining more of the same turning characteristic of current cubes. Magnet repulsion force is not linear like spring compression. That's one of the main reasons for the difference.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm buying it just because it's purple inside. Hell I'm buying like 4 of them, that's awesome. 


..... I'll give 2 to the kids, lol.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thanks. Another review of this Maglev cube. So far, I have not seen any reviewer saying anything decisive or convincing about any real benefit of maglev in performance, only about the smooth frictionless turning, or the extra high speed (which is not a positive for most), wear and tear etc. More than once, I heard that it feels different especially in the Gan 12 reviews, but that sounds it might be a negative.  If it's true that Gan has decided to let the Leap version (instead of the maglev version) to use the smart UI core, then that may also indicate some kind of reservation, as it would seem to make sense to just do without the Leap version if maglev is perfect.
> 
> I am very interested in new technology and features. In the case of maglev, I really wonder if it's worth the weight or wait (?). Perhaps the way it's implemented still need more work. So, I try not to be too hyped, and hope to see more independent user/buyer reviews soon.


The spring noise I've noticed has been replaced with a "magnet squeak" on our maglev WRM 2021, not sure if anyone else has experienced the same thing with other maglev cubes they've got. Happens every 20 or so turns.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 27, 2021)

The Cubicle has the gan 12 puzzles and I have to say the prices are a bit more but not as bad as I thought it would be still spendy though.


----------



## Sion (Sep 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> The Cubicle has the gan 12 puzzles and I have to say the prices are a bit more but not as bad as I thought it would be still spendy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the leap, yeah. 

For the Maglev UV? Nah. At that price point, that cube better be able to telepathically communicate optimal solutions with me during inspection.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 29, 2021)

23 dollars for a plastic charger.
https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/gan-powerpod 
"Powerpod"


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 23 dollars for a plastic charger.
> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/gan-powerpod
> "Powerpod"


To be fair, it has 8 full charges worth of power inside it so it's not completely useless.
It's like calling the Airpods case a "piece of plastic that carries your airpods". It has charging capabilities and adds portability.


----------



## DavyP (Sep 30, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> To be fair, it has 8 full charges worth of power inside it so it's not completely useless.
> It's like calling the Airpods case a "piece of plastic that carries your airpods". It has charging capabilities and adds portability.


I got the charger along with the Gan 356 i3, it's pretty useful especially in my house where my daughter and wife always nick my chargers because they misplace their own. It keeps the cube stored away from dust and dirt and charges it at the same time, what's not to like about that. The 356 i3 is a nice upgrade over the previous model, I lost track of time messing about with it last night and it was 1am before I knew it. Minus point is cube station identifies how slow I am at solving


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 30, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> To be fair, it has 8 full charges worth of power inside it so it's not completely useless.
> It's like calling the Airpods case a "piece of plastic that carries your airpods". It has charging capabilities and adds portability.


I understand, but its not like airpods where the battery only lasts a couple hours. Plus its not included with the product. Gan is just banking off of newer cubers


----------



## DavyP (Sep 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I understand, but its not like airpods where the battery only lasts a couple hours. Plus its not included with the product. Gan is just banking off of newer cubers


Not sure about that, its a cheap way to charge your cube and it has not been done before. New cubers are probably influenced by cubicle, jperm, cube head etc, influencers who are promoted to hype the latest releases. You can't make a charger sound exciting, but it is useful to have.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 30, 2021)

my kids love JPerm,... it's true.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 30, 2021)

DavyP said:


> Not sure about that, its a cheap way to charge your cube and it has not been done before. New cubers are probably influenced by cubicle, jperm, cube head etc, influencers who are promoted to hype the latest releases. You can't make a charger sound exciting, but it is useful to have.


yeah but for $23, you could get a flagship Qiyi or Moyu cube


----------



## qwr (Oct 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah but for $23, you could get a flagship Qiyi or Moyu cube


for the price of the airpods case you could get decent wireless earbuds. but people still buy airpods even if they can't hear a difference


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 1, 2021)

I haven’t heard any rumors about a Zettaminx, but here it is!









ShengShou Zettaminx


Imagine a 13x13x13 puzzle with all of its intricacies and difficulties. Now what if that puzzle were not cubic, but dodecahedral and had 12 sides? Now we're talking about the ShengShou Zettaminx. With over 2500 individual pieces, this is going to be a challenge for anyone who tries to solve it!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I haven’t heard any rumors about a Zettaminx, but here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only $597 at Cubezz ...



https://www.cubezz.com/Buy-6727-SENGSO+13-Layers+Megaminx+Cube+Stickerless.html


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 1, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> It's only $597 at Cubezz ...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cubezz.com/Buy-6727-SENGSO+13-Layers+Megaminx+Cube+Stickerless.html


its also $771.90 if you use a 7% discount code at tc


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 1, 2021)

why is Cubezz always cheaper? Is the markup at TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop just that high?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 1, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> why is Cubezz always cheaper? Is the markup at TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop just that high?


Closer to actual manufacturers I guess.


----------



## qwr (Oct 1, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> why is Cubezz always cheaper? Is the markup at TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop just that high?


I made a whole video on this


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> why is Cubezz always cheaper? Is the markup at TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop just that high?


additionally, Im pretty sure its not an official retailer for gan, shengso,... so if they sell it cheaper, they dont get in trouble


----------



## qwr (Oct 1, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> additionally, Im pretty sure its not an official retailer for gan, shengso,... so if they sell it cheaper, they dont get in trouble


i'm pretty sure they buy straight from the manufacturer. how else did they get them so cheaply?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> why is Cubezz always cheaper? Is the markup at TheCubicle and SpeedCubeShop just that high?


Significantly lower costs all around - they pay less to get the cubes to their warehouse, they pay their workers less to handle/ship them, and shipping for them is significantly lower than it is for US-based companies.


----------



## willfcc (Oct 2, 2021)

Saw this on HKnowstore.

Sengso, you are soooooo close to a stickerless Gigaminx. C'mon, you can do it!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

willfcc said:


> View attachment 17247


The fact that it is rated 6+ make me wonder...


----------



## qwr (Oct 2, 2021)

I had a dream of a flattened 2x2 in the shape of a 1x2x2. I'm pretty sure that's already a puzzle though.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> I had a dream of a flattened 2x2 in the shape of a 1x2x2. I'm pretty sure that's already a puzzle though.


when I was little, I had a dream that my iPad had not home button or forehead/chin. Look at where we are almost 10 years later


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 7, 2021)

Where the heck are those 8x8 and 9x9 magnetic cubes from diansheng? Looking forward to those more than I have in a while. Guess they couldn't keep their September release date.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 8, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Where the heck are those 8x8 and 9x9 magnetic cubes from diansheng? Looking forward to those more than I have in a while. Guess they couldn't keep their September release date.


Been wondering the same thing myself!


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 8, 2021)

is MagLev the new trend?
on approx Sep 25 SCS released a video with the title unique feature on the new MoYu cube. Does anyone who owns a MagLev cube think its actually good?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 8, 2021)

I think the Maglev RS3M is fantastic. Very fast and smooth but doesn't feel uncontrollable. 

I ordered two more for my boys and an maglev WRM for myself (purple internals look great).... still waiting for those to ship though. 

Very interested in the Gan 12 maglev but I'm not paying $80. for a 3x3 cube.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 8, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Where the heck are those 8x8 and 9x9 magnetic cubes from diansheng? Looking forward to those more than I have in a while. Guess they couldn't keep their September release date.



I really hope the Diansheng are glossy plastic. For some reason everyone keeps making the 8's and 9's a matte finish,.. which throws off my collection. All these glossy cubes and then my 8's and 9's are matte and dull looking. .. it looks weird like how the V-Cubes are all pillowed but then you have a square 5x5 for some strange reason. It's visually irritating. 

Qiyi is releasing a new 9x9 and I was pretty excited about it until 5 minutes ago when I realized it's another matte finish 9.

I already have Shengshou and Moyu matte finish 8 and 9's, I really want glossy ones.

...still annoyed all the moyo cubes are glossy, except 8 and 9. It just doesn't make any sense to me why their own lineup isn't consistent. Really screws with the OCD collector in me.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 8, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> ...still annoyed all the moyo cubes are glossy, except 8 and 9.


The MF8 has a glossy surface; presumably the MF9 does as well.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 8, 2021)

you know it looks glossy in the sales pics...






Amazon.com: BestCube 8x8 Cube Stickerless Classroom MF8 Meilong 8x8x8 Speed Cube Puzzle Gifts Toys(70mm) : Toys & Games


Amazon.com: BestCube 8x8 Cube Stickerless Classroom MF8 Meilong 8x8x8 Speed Cube Puzzle Gifts Toys(70mm) : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com





but when I ordered the 8 and 9 what I got was matte...



then I ordered the Shengshou 8 Tank,.. and it was also matte.

I also have the stickered (rubiks lookings) shengshou up to 11, but they're stickered,.. and I have the V-Cube up to 9,..and they're consistent,.. (except the 5x5 is squared for some crazy reason.)

So for the sake of my OCD I need an 8 and 9 that are actually glossy for my stickerless collection.

The Diansheng 2x2 I ordered is glossy and is really good, it's actually probably my favorite 2x2, so I have high hopes that the Diansheng 8x8 and 9x9 are good cubes that are glossy.

I have no idea why Moyu Meilong line gave me 8x8 and 9x9 in a matte finish when all the other cubes of theirs I bought up to 12x12 are all shiny and glossy. I actually find it irritating, I don't like matte finish cubes. Even the 3x3 Gans I prefer the UV coating over the soft matte finish. I just don't really care for the feel. They feel like frosted glass or a chalkboard, it's not pleasant feeling to me. 

It's one of the reasons I usually prefer a stickered cube.


----------



## Garf (Oct 8, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> you know it looks glossy in the sales pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, if the diansheng 8x8 and 9x9 not glossy....


----------



## qwr (Oct 8, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> you know it looks glossy in the sales pics...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BestCube-Stickerless-Classroom-Meilong-Puzzle/dp/B08H8THTGR


idk if we are looking at the same pictures because it doesn't look glossy in the pictures to me


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 8, 2021)

I see light and reflections..



reflection of the M slice on the red top, and white light reflecting off the edge of the red



see the edge of the blue? White light reflecting

the cube in these pics isn't matte. Matte doesn't reflect. 

I'm not saying I was tricked and lied to when I ordered,.. but I didn't get in the mail what I saw in the pics. Lol


----------



## qwr (Oct 8, 2021)

My RS3M 2020 started off sort of matte but actually is now somewhat reflective, between matte and glossy. I can take pictures but perhaps that's what happened here.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> My RS3M 2020 started off sort of matte but actually is now somewhat reflective, between matte and glossy. I can take pictures but perhaps that's what happened here.


By the time I was done with it, my RS3M 2020 was fully glossy.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 9, 2021)

Mine is glossy too. But in the beginning, when it wasn't, it wasn't too grippy. I cleaned it using clorox wipes, and it did give more grip, but only for a short period of time.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

Wonder why that happens. Do they put like a coating on the plastic to make it matte?


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 11, 2021)

TC has uv coated their enhanced scewb and prya.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 11, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> TC has uv coated their enhanced scewb and prya.


What was it before? When I tried my friends GAN pyraminx and skewb I thought it was UV.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it's frosted.

edit. Okay just checked says it's a hyper polished finish or something. prob early uv experimenting to see if it would catch on


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Wonder why that happens. Do they put like a coating on the plastic to make it matte?


I believe it's the other way around - there's no finish or coating, which makes it matte. Something like that. Essentially by solving you're polishing it.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 17, 2021)

@thecubicleofficial on Instagram: "Just received these MP cubes from QiYi and we are impressed! These are likely to be QiYi's new budget line, and if so we think they have a winner! We are excited to learn more about these, and we will update you al


@thecubicleofficial shared a post on Instagram: "Just received these MP cubes from QiYi and we are impressed! These are likely to be QiYi's new budget line, and if so we think they have a winner! We are excited to learn more about these, and we will update you all when we do! Video coming soon...




www.instagram.com




hype


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 19, 2021)

X-Man Tornado V2 (LE Infinity Stone)


The X-Man Tornado V2 (LE Infinity Stone) is one of six puzzles. It comes in transparent green, yellow, red, orange, blue, and purple. The color you receive is random. Once these are gone, they're gone for good, get yours now! Please note: we are unable to process requests for specific colors...




www.thecubicle.com




This is amazing.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes I am almost tempted.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

@White KB


----------



## White KB (Oct 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> @White KB


Sorry, I tried seeing the video but it wouldn't load because both of my computers evidently have problems with Twitch. (It's not your fault, but I just thought I'd let you know.) What's the video of?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> Sorry, I tried seeing the video but it wouldn't load because both of my computers evidently have problems with Twitch. (It's not your fault, but I just thought I'd let you know.) What's the video of?


more about the Qiyi MP 2x2-5x5 and pyra
I'm pretty hyped for it


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> more about the Qiyi MP 2x2-5x5 and pyra
> I'm pretty hyped for it


Is it like a budget line? (I can't load the vid but that's my problem)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Is it like a budget line? (I can't load the vid but that's my problem)


ok heres everything I know:

Its a budget line, supposed to be the predecessor to the Qiyi MS, but the prices might be slightly higher. It is supposed to be a toned-down version of the tornado. The 2x2 is ok, the 3x3 is very good, the 4x4 is trash, and the 5x5 is quite good for its price. The pyraminx is alright, but there are better options. The 3x3 features a toned-down tornado v2 adjustment system, and they are all glossy plastic with black internals and magnets.


----------



## Garf (Oct 20, 2021)

@TheCubingCuber347, how do you feel about this?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 20, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> @TheCubingCuber347, how do you feel about this?


He saw a profile post about it. He didn't say much tho.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 20, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> @TheCubingCuber347, how do you feel about this?


I'm wouldn't say I'm hyped about it but it's nice seeing Qiyi release another budget lineup. I didn't watch the video SH03L4C3 sent yet but I'll try to give my thoughts.

*First I'll start what I'm not exited about:*
1. The boxes our absolutely hideous, probably the worst looking boxes I have ever seen besides the 50mm Moyu cube. I like to keep all my boxes for display but those are just an eyesore.

2. While I'm not expecting it to be an upgrade to the MS cubes I do hope that they retain a quality feel. From @SH03L4C3's knowledge it seems like only the 3x3 is worth it. 4x4 I can understand being bad as budget 4x4's usually are like that I don't really like the MS 4x4 and it was by far the worst out of the 5 but hopefully they can improve on that a little. While I do like the black internals in general I don't think that belongs on a stickerless pyraminx and it's interesting that Qiyi picked this.

3. It doesn't seem like Qiyi put as much thought into this as the MS cubes, it feels kind of bland with nothing huge standing out.

*What I'm glad to see:*

1. Another Qiyi series. I'm always glad when Qiyi releases new cube and I think more people will prefer these to the MS cubes. Most cubers prefer a softer feel over something like the MS 3x3 which is very clacky, sharp which make it feel larger than it already is (and it already is larger than most), and extremely simple. On top of this it has the looks of a high quality speedcube which will appeal to the major audience, i:e younger, and newer cubers who can be *very* easily influenced by the looks of a cube. They bear a resemblance to the classic GAN look (that GAN ironically doesn't release anymore) with its black internals.

2. While it seems to be a direct downgrade of the Tornado V2 it is neat seeing that extended to other events besides 3x3. And to be fair the MS line was a watered down version of the The Valk The Valk 3m (yes that's a reference). This does seem to be more of an easy money grab than the MS cubes but hopefully I'm wrong.

3. I really like how Qiyi chose to make all the cubes glossy, something that's very very disappointingly becoming more rare in the current market.


*Overview: *I don't know how the MP series will compare to the MS, I doubt it will make the same impact and probably won't be as popular. It seems to resemble lot of modern cubes, trying to please the younger cubers which is fine but that always has the chance of letting people down as quality goes down. I'll definitely be getting the 3x3 but I doubt I'm going to purchase the whole lineup. I'm curious to see if the MP's gain any attention from top-solvers like their predecessors and I hope they all have something a little unique about them like each of the individual MS puzzles.

If I like the MP's I'll still be a bit disappointed because my love for the MS 3x3 probably gives me a shot of winning the "biggest fanboy" award and if I suddenly abandoned my loyalty and changed ships to the MP that would kill my chance. Oh well.


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 20, 2021)

speaking of the tornado v2m stones edition. i lost 2 giveways.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 20, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> 3. I really like how Qiyi chose to make all the cubes glossy, something that's very very disappointingly becoming more rare in the current market.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

The core magnet kit is out!!!


----------



## qwr (Oct 20, 2021)

SCS has had their UV coating service for a while, I guess TC wanted to try it out.



SH03L4C3 said:


> The core magnet kit is out!!!


what kit


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> SCS has had their UV coating service for a while, I guess TC wanted to try it out.
> 
> 
> what kit


its just for wrm 2021








CH Core Magnetic DIY Kit for WeiLong WR M 2021


This Cubers' Home DIY Kit converts any MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 into one with a magnetic core! All magnets in this kit come preinstalled in their respective components. Kit includes: 8 corner base magnet components 2 magnet core shells This kit works on the following cubes: MoYu WeiLong WR M...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Oct 21, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> its just for wrm 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, DIY kits are back


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 21, 2021)

interesting


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> wow, DIY kits are back


maybe... just maybe if I sand down the corner magnet rod, it might fit in my rs3m


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 24, 2021)

diansheng solar
qiyi mp 
and ylm v2 m


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice! Will pick them up.

Hard to resist new 3x3s


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 17462
> diansheng solar
> qiyi mp
> and ylm v2 m


The new solar 2x2 is incredible for the price, can easily be a main. Hoping the 3x3 will have a similar feel.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I haven’t heard any rumors about a Zettaminx, but here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's terrifying to even contemplate solving! I've only just conquered the master Kilominx.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 26, 2021)

The MP cubes are out!

But at terrible prices. 
Phil said that the most he would pay for the 3x3 is $13, and the 3x3 is $18!








QiYi MP 3x3 M


The QiYi MP 3x3 M seems like a slightly simplified X-Man Tornado V2. This 3x3 features soft turning and a medium magnetic feel. This is a fantastic puzzle at a reasonable price. Definitely give this one a shot.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> The MP cubes are out!
> 
> But at terrible prices.
> Phil said that the most he would pay for the 3x3 is $13, and the 3x3 is $18!
> ...


Why Qiyi. You're better than that. At this point it's not even worth it. Just get the Tornado V2.

I thought it would be a budget cube smh.


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 26, 2021)

If the MP is similar Tornado V2, I think the fact that it is $7 cheaper justifies for the less convenient adjustment system.
Who knows, maybe the MP is actually an improved Tornado V2 with better reverse cornercutting!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 26, 2021)

Looking forward to yt reviews.


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 27, 2021)

https://cubezz.com/Buy-6760-QiYi+MP+Magnetic+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Stickerless.html




TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I thought it would be a budget cube smh.





SH03L4C3 said:


> Phil said that the most he would pay for the 3x3 is $13, and the 3x3 is $18!


Speaking of Prices.....The 3x3 is 14$


----------



## Priyanshu (Oct 27, 2021)

New Cube Manufacturer- Peak Cube, releasing a 3x3 cube with transparent contact surface.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 27, 2021)

cirno said:


> https://cubezz.com/Buy-6760-QiYi+MP+Magnetic+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Stickerless.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cubezz
they can offer puzzles for cheaper because they dont have an official licence with qiyi and other brands. I belive @qwr has a video explaining more


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 27, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> X-Man Tornado V2 (LE Infinity Stone)
> 
> 
> The X-Man Tornado V2 (LE Infinity Stone) is one of six puzzles. It comes in transparent green, yellow, red, orange, blue, and purple. The color you receive is random. Once these are gone, they're gone for good, get yours now! Please note: we are unable to process requests for specific colors...
> ...


Cuberswoop likes the sound of this.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> thats cubezz
> they can offer puzzles for cheaper because they dont have an official licence with qiyi and other brands. I belive @qwr has a video explaining more


Yeah, idk if official license thing really matters because Chinese companies don't strictly follow licenses or patents anyway. I think cubezz used to sell big cubes unofficially due to V-cube patents but that was years ago.

Here is the video again


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 27, 2021)

Priyanshu said:


> New Cube Manufacturer- Peak Cube, releasing a 3x3 cube with transparent contact surface.


could you pls send me where you saw this


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> could you pls send me where you saw this



Here is a video showing slides with lots of writing if anyone can read Chinese


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2021)

HOPE YOU CAN READ CHINESE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452241358026985476
says was going to release in June

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391346002896977920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356232617901756417really cool internals design with triangles


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 28, 2021)

I thought it would be by a former GAN designer. It seems that it's the man who designed the 356X.


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I thought it would be by a former GAN designer. It seems that it's the man who designed the 356X.


is this just speculation?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> is this just speculation?


In the first Tweet that you posted, when translated reads, "Peak Cube's S3R has finally started testing, and the 356x designer's product has been exposed for almost a year."


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> HOPE YOU CAN READ CHINESE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452241358026985476
> ...


I put it through a translator:


BTW It got delayed to the 29th of October according to a previous image (just a few days)

"Heart know the big man shot the Rubik's Cube, really handsome contact surface is transparent!"

Also seems like it's gonna be a smaller cube, not 56 or maybe even 55 according to the image with the hand in it.


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> In the first Tweet that you posted, when translated reads, "Peak Cube's S3R has finally started testing, and the 356x designer's product has been exposed for almost a year."


oh for some reason I thought MSCube already did that so another cubing company can't do that again but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> thats cubezz
> they can offer puzzles for cheaper because they dont have an official licence with qiyi and other brands. I belive @qwr has a video explaining more


It's nothing to do with licences, it is just the fact they are based in China where shipping is ridiculously cheap.


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> If the MP is similar Tornado V2, I think the fact that it is $7 cheaper justifies for the less convenient adjustment system.
> Who knows, maybe the MP is actually an improved Tornado V2 with better reverse cornercutting!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 28, 2021)

now on tc








YuXin Little Magic 3x3 V2 M


The YuXin Little Magic 3x3 V2 M is an updated 3x3 design featuring a brick texture on the contact surfaces, a glossy outer finish, and medium magnets.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Oct 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> now on tc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brick texture? how do they come up with this stuff


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> now on tc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the left side of the box, it looks like it might have some sort of non-screw-and-spring tensioning system, which would be a first for the Little Magic series.


----------



## qwr (Oct 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you look at the left side of the box, it looks like it might have some sort of non-screw-and-spring tensioning system, which would be a first for the Little Magic series.





https://cubezz.com/Buy-6754-YuXin+Little+Magic+V2+M+Magnetic+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Stickerless.html



you're right, it's a spring tension system like moyu's. and TC weren't kidding about the brick texture


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 1, 2021)

quite a few new interesting 3x3's popping up. 

Solar S 3
Yuxin Little Magic v2 M
Qiyi MP 3x3
Peak transparent internals

*They're Coming in Hot!
*


----------



## Tabe (Nov 1, 2021)

Diansheng posted on Facebook about their upcoming magnetic 8x8 and 9x9 so perhaps we'll actually see those sometime soon.


----------



## doozza (Nov 4, 2021)

According to these images, the upcoming Peak Cube S3R might have a modular (swappable) contact surface. Great idea, as long as the sides are held very firmly in place.

Full pics:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456217670127276032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456218261138247682


----------



## qwr (Nov 4, 2021)

Well that's certainly a new idea. Maybe some company can recreate dayan "old plastic" while we're at it.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 6, 2021)

For anyone interested, this was posted on their Facebook page.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 6, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> For anyone interested, this was posted on their Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 17593


I'd there any more info about it?


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 7, 2021)

Wow they actually admitted that their previous 3x3's were a failure. Nice job YJ


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 7, 2021)

infinite multi dimensional superposition


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2021)

Is this actual confirmation of what MGC stands for? Maybe Tingman's "Make Great Choices" was not far from the truth?


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 8, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Wow they actually admitted that their previous 3x3's were a failure. Nice job YJ


Hope they don't pull a YouTube Rewind


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 8, 2021)

it bothers me how the C is separated from the MG


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 8, 2021)

I Lol'd a bit that they used speed-metal guitar riffs to advertise a speed-cube.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 9, 2021)

Lots of new puzzles were just posted at The Cubicle, including a gem from a long time ago.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 10, 2021)

Not a puzzle but Qiyi updated their Secret Tutorial booklet. There are now beginner guides for even more puzzles including clock.

Also this really cool stolen Moyu metallic 3x3 from CycloneBoys.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 11, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Lots of new puzzles were just posted at The Cubicle, including a gem from a long time ago.
> View attachment 17642


I saw this the other day and had to buy it. I sure do regret getting rid of my Eastsheen puzzles from back in the day. It should be a great solve!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 11, 2021)

I've been looking for MF8 Gigaminx and Tereminx lately. Not much luck unless I order something mysterious from China and cross my fingers it shows up. 

I'm still waiting for a China cube I ordered like 3 months ago.  ... I really don't like ordering puzzles from China.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I've been looking for MF8 Gigaminx and Tereminx lately. Not much luck unless I order something mysterious from China and cross my fingers it shows up.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a China cube I ordered like 3 months ago.  ... I really don't like ordering puzzles from China.











SOLD: UPDATE: Prices added. Extra puzzles for sale


I've got a bunch of my extra/duplicate puzzles for sale. Almost all of these are in great, nearly new condition. I've included a little note underneath each puzzle. If the brand isn't listed on the note, then I don't know it. More pics or as much info as I can provide about each puzzle is...




www.speedsolving.com




I think the gigaminx here is mf8. I'm not positive though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

According to this interview with the founder of Gan, they have a 28 mm mosaic cube and a mirror cube in the making. He also said that a 5x5 and a squan will be released next year.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> squan will be released next year.


according to dnfcuber, gan is now a good company.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> According to this interview with the founder of Gan, they have a 28 mm mosaic cube and a mirror cube in the making. He also said that a 5x5 and a squan will be released next year.


Released next year? We better start saving now in order to afford it!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> According to this interview with the founder of Gan, they have a 28 mm mosaic cube


Time to make my $1000 mosaic!

Based on what you said it seems like GAN is finally going down a good path and expanding. which is great!

Can't wait for that 6x6 though...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 14, 2021)

I still find it funny that the owner of gan basically copied what the qiyi person said in one of the questions, I think it was what motivates you or how do you know what speedcuber's needs are


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 14, 2021)

Cubicle stickers + metal cube available at TC now
Also, limited blue Tornado V2 now available at SCS (Stickered)


----------



## SUCubing (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Waffles (Nov 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> According to this interview with the founder of Gan, they have a 28 mm mosaic cube and a mirror cube in the making. He also said that a 5x5 and a squan will be released next year.


Let’s hope the GAN NxN’s are actually decent, it would be nice having variety in the cubes that people use. More square 1s is cool, because I only know 3 usable ones (MGC, YLM and X-man)


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 15, 2021)

Gan Mosiac might be neat. I hope the 5x5 is better than the 4x4. espeically because it will be most likely a $70. cube.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> According to this interview with the founder of Gan, they have a 28 mm mosaic cube and a mirror cube in the making. He also said that a 5x5 and a squan will be released next year.


They said awhile ago that they intend to release every WCA puzzle eventually.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

Tabe said:


> They said awhile ago that they intend to release every WCA puzzle eventually.


I'm excited about the Gan7x7 M Pro Maglev V2 Soft. Take my $300 Gan. Those cubes are going to be expensive.


----------



## Scollier (Nov 16, 2021)

Finally a better smart 2x2 than the Giiker!



GoCube 2×2 – GoCube


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 16, 2021)

I just don't understand a 2x2 smartcube


----------



## Poorcuber09 (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, it looks like speedcubeshop is releasing a limited edition tornado V2 with 1,200 availible. Shipments start november 26

cube


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 16, 2021)

all smart cubes should have the 2x2 mode from x mars where you only count the corners. It would be a fun little addition


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Cuber's Home RS3 M 2020 now on TC, and well as a dark-themed TC mat. Oh, and I don't think that anyone has mentioned the YLM Megaminx V3 M from 2 weeks ago, also on TC.


----------



## qwr (Nov 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Cuber's Home RS3 M 2020 now on TC, and well as a dark-themed TC mat. Oh, and I don't think that anyone has mentioned the YLM Megaminx V3 M from 2 weeks ago, also on TC.


Given the complete lack of videos, I assume it's still nowhere close to the yuhu v2 m


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 18, 2021)

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/peak-cube-s3r-3x3

Nice to see new brands. I wonder how much of a difference the different panels make.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 18, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/peak-cube-s3r-3x3
> 
> Nice to see new brands. I wonder how much of a difference the different panels make.


The internals appear clear. It’s a bit pricy for a first release-the market is saturated with cheaper quality cubes at this point so this better but phenomenal at that price.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 18, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/peak-cube-s3r-3x3
> 
> Nice to see new brands. I wonder how much of a difference the different panels make.


Was this company started by another GAN employee? 

Anyway, nice to see new brands.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 18, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The internals appear clear. It’s a bit pricy for a first release-the market is saturated with cheaper quality cubes at this point so this better but phenomenal at that price.



my thoughts too. That's too high a price for a brand new, unknown, untested cube.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Was this company started by another GAN employee?
> 
> Anyway, nice to see new brands.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452241358026985476
I think here it says it was made by Gan 356 X designers.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I think here it says it was made by Gan 356 X designers.


I dunno I can't read Chinese.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 18, 2021)

...yeah me neither.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 18, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I dunno I can't read Chinese.





Kaiju_cube said:


> ...yeah me neither.


I just used google translator lol so it won't be that accurate.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> Given the complete lack of videos, I assume it's still nowhere close to the yuhu v2 m


it's actually pretty good. I still haven't had time to make a review on it.


----------



## qwr (Nov 19, 2021)

In case you aren't subbed... wtf


----------



## J41 (Nov 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> In case you aren't subbed... wtf



Pretty interesting. Not sure what to make of those springs?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> it's actually pretty good. I still haven't had time to make a review on it.


the OG YLM was my favorite cube for quite a long time. I’m filming my review of the v2 this weekend. The version with factory magnets was slightly disappointing compared to all the ones I added magnets to myself IMO. Hopefully this version is a bit better but I’m not terribly optimistic.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 19, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> the OG YLM was my favorite cube for quite a long time. I’m filming my review of the v2 this weekend. The version with factory magnets was slightly disappointing IMO to all t he ones I added magnets to myself. Hopefully this version is a bit better but I’m not terribly optimistic.


Oh I meant the V3 megaminx


----------



## qwr (Nov 19, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> it's actually pretty good. I still haven't had time to make a review on it.



but the competition is the yuhu v2 which is a very solid performer


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Oh I meant the V3 megaminx


Lol you clearly quoted the post with a video of the mega. I’m and idiot.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> In case you aren't subbed... wtf


Really intrigued by the ability to swap internal plastic. Disappointing we won't get all 4 options if we purchase the puzzle when it releases. That, coupled with the "light airy" feeling not meshing with my turning style means this probably won't be a pre order for me. Maybe if reviews are exceptional for it.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 19, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Really intrigued by the ability to swap internal plastic. Disappointing we won't get all 4 options if we purchase the puzzle when it releases. That, coupled with the "light airy" feeling not meshing with my turning style means this probably won't be a pre order for me. Maybe if reviews are exceptional for it.


To add to that, the quadruple spring concept just feels weird and redundant to me. Why is it even there?


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 19, 2021)

*edit (2021-11-30)*: Extremely speculative, and on further thought I don't think my explanation makes much sense. Caveat lector.

Wild guess: the quad springs are to better force the layer to be flat. If the centre piece is tilted, in conventional single-spring systems, one side of the spring is only slightly more compressed than the other side, so the net force pushing the centre piece towards being flat is small, and then you also have to take into account that the distance from the centre is small, so the torque (= force × radius) is going to be tiny. In this quad spring system, there'll be a more substantial difference in compression between the four springs when the centre piece is tilted, and they'll also be applying the force at a greater radius.

(Is this necessarily a good thing, though? I remember when Chris Tran was first experimenting with maglev, either he or someone else observed that the modding process gave the centre pieces _more_ flex (the central support which normally limits flex had to be drilled out to accommodate the ring magnets), which improved corner cutting or something. Then again, maybe that was compensated with how maglev also has the same larger-force-at-larger-radius effect that the quad spring system does. This is entirely speculation; I'm very much not a mechanism expert.)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

It looks like a teaser/promotional video was posted 5 months ago about the Peak Cube. The description says "It took a whole year and five months from development to manufacturing to production."

The second video is all hype. The marketing team is really stepping up their game.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 19, 2021)

it looks cool.

but I'm not sure looks are worth $45.

Then again I bought the Tornado and WRM 2021 purely because of looks... but those were also sub-$30. cubes.

imo a brand new company trying to launch at almost Gan-Like prices is a pretty risky move. It's a bold move. ... almost an _insulting _move.

If I see it on sale for less than $30. I'll pick it up.

There are other new cubes I want to try also that are under $30. like the Qiyi MP 3x3 and the Yuxin little magic v3 M,.. ... under $30. is a sweet spot. They're not "cheap" but they don't give you sticker shock.

The Gan 12 maglev being $80. and this Peak one being $45.

Nah,.. I'll wait for a massive sale price to hit them first.

Especially Gan and an $80. 3x3,... just .... no.

You (we?) gotta put our foot down at some point and say,_ "no I'm not paying that for a 3x3 speed cube."_

I guarantee if the entire cubing community boycotted Gan, they'd lower the prices. They're charging what they can because people pay it. And I'm guilty of it too since I have over a dozen Gan cubes. But they keep raising prices and now we have brand new unproven cube companies popping up with $45. cubes because we've allowed Gan to set a precedent.

At most, $20-$25 is really about all these cubes should cost. Even the most fancy ones.

If we keep allowing this soon Moyu and everyone else will jack up the price of their cubes. 


/soapbox rant/


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> it looks cool.
> 
> but I'm not sure looks are worth $45.
> 
> ...


Gan lowering prices sounds pretty good.....


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> You (we?) gotta put our foot down at some point and say,_ "no I'm not paying that for a 3x3 speed cube."_


Definitely. When the cubicle released their interview with the Gan founder the particular moment below concerned me. Many people are buying Gan cubes so his point is valid though. 

IMO I think it is far from unanimous consent that cubes should cost as much as Gan charges. I hope manufactures don't continue raising prices because frankly I think we're well past the point of diminishing marginal returns on the cost vs quality curve.


----------



## qwr (Nov 19, 2021)

gan pricing debate ad nauseam

3x3 design has plateaued, but companies still haven't spent more effort on interesting puzzles like kilominx or squan


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm already boycotting Gan for pricing-unrelated reasons so I don't care if their next cube is $500 or whatever. 



Spoiler: re: pricing



I don't think I've explicitly mentioned my stance on cube pricing before, so here's my two million cents.

If cubes were targeted solely (or at least primarily) at an adult audience, then it absolutely makes sense for companies to price their products as high as however much people can pay for. Go ahead and crank up the price until profit is maximised! But speedcubing also has a huge child audience, and it seems kind of predatory that the one company that sponsors a huge proportion of the most famous fast cubers (Feliks, Max, Ruihang, etc.?) is also the one company that has much higher prices than all the other brands.

(Note: I know jack about sociology or economics or child psychology. For all I know, maybe this is acceptable behaviour to most of the world.)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I guarantee if the entire cubing community boycotted Gan, they'd lower the prices. They're charging what they can because people pay it. And I'm guilty of it too since I have over a dozen Gan cubes. But they keep raising prices and now we have brand new unproven cube companies popping up with $45. cubes because we've allowed Gan to set a precedent.


Yeah, I was thinking about it, and I’ve actually kind of started doing it. I really hope other people do the same, because $80 is outrageous. Sadly, people won’t because for some reason they believe that they will get something with a Gan cube that they won’t get with another brand.


Kaiju_cube said:


> If we keep allowing this soon Moyu and everyone else will jack up the price of their cubes.


I actually disagree with this, because of how Moyu and Qiyi have been trending recently. The GTS3 was $35, the WRM 2019 was $39, the WRM 2020 was $35, and the WRM 2021 is only $27 ($23 for the lite version, $30 to get it with maglev), not to mention the RS3M line. As for Qiyi, they went from the Valk Elite at $45, down to the Tornado v2, which is $25, and is arguably better. Along with the Tornado, Qiyi has also made a couple very good budget 3x3s. Overall, the prices of cubes from these 2 companies are going down, which makes them even more of an obvious buy over Gan’s cubes.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Nov 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> To add to that, the quadruple spring concept just feels weird and redundant to me. Why is it even there?


It looks to me that spring noise will be completely eliminated with this system. They will all be rotating independently around the axis.
Looks like a cool idea, but could be just for the sake of being different, as opposed to being better. 
I find the problem with the expensive cubes is that you have to buy one to test it, generally speaking. It would be neat to have a physical shop where one could try out flagships. Afaik we don't have one in NZ.


----------



## daftjon (Nov 20, 2021)

Manxkiwi said:


> It looks to me that spring noise will be completely eliminated with this system. They will all be rotating independently around the axis.
> Looks like a cool idea, but could be just for the sake of being different, as opposed to being better.
> I find the problem with the expensive cubes is that you have to buy one to test it, generally speaking. It would be neat to have a physical shop where one could try out flagships. Afaik we don't have one in NZ.


Yes we do, but it is in Christchurch.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 20, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> It looks like a teaser/promotional video was posted 5 months ago about the Peak Cube. The description says "It took a whole year and five months from development to manufacturing to production."
> 
> The second video is all hype. The marketing team is really stepping up their game.


Dang the release trailer music is cool.

Besides that, Peak could really become a major cubing company. I mean, look at the S3R. Quad springs? Adjustable contact surfaces? I highly doubt that other manufacturers even tried to implement these! First of all, swappable contact surfaces is a good idea. Why? We all have our own definition of a good feeling cube. So if you don't like a GAN flagship, ehh, that's 80 dollars of hard-earned money gone. But, for 45 bucks, we get an option to swap out one surface and use another. Second, quad springs. I mean, it doesn't look that great (in my opinion, please don't send MTF forces after me) but this could eliminate spring noise. Overall, this cube might just be a new main for a few, at least for those are willing to risk it. 

(But still, the release trailer music is really cool)


----------



## qwr (Nov 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> I'm already boycotting Gan for pricing-unrelated reasons so I don't care if their next cube is $500 or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well parents are willing to buy their kids $1000 iphones and MacBooks so it's not entirely new.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey just get them one of the new flip phone those are always cheap. oh wait.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 20, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Hey just get them one of the new flip phone those are always cheap. oh wait.


Nobody:
Verizon:
Bring in your used or broken phone to get a new Gan 3x3 or 2x2.
offer only valid 11/20/2021-11/21/2021


----------



## Manxkiwi (Nov 20, 2021)

daftjon said:


> Yes we do, but it is in Christchurch.


Ah, I see they've been open for a year! A long way from Waikato, but good non the less. Thanks.
Maybe they'll respond to me about a center cap I'm after, Mindplay haven't replied to numerous emails, texts and phone calls!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 20, 2021)

Manxkiwi said:


> Ah, I see they've been open for a year! A long way from Waikato, but good non the less. Thanks.
> Maybe they'll respond to me about a center cap I'm after, Mindplay haven't replied to numerous emails, texts and phone calls!


Wait, you live in Waikato? Me too!! I've bought some cubes online from them (I'm pretty sure we are talking about the same store) and they respond to emails very well.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Nov 20, 2021)

Hmm, I've emailed them at least twice via their website. Phoned a number of times, no answer. Also I have left numerous enquiries on their Trademe ads, nothing has garnered a response! Maybe it's something I said? Ha ha
I met them in Hamilton at the last comp and they are really nice people, I just don't seem to be getting through.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 21, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Hey just get them one of the new flip phone those are always cheap. oh wait.


I unironically have a flip phone from my parents


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 21, 2021)

I don't even have a phone. lol


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 21, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I don't even have a phone. lol


Same.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I actually disagree with this, because of how Moyu and Qiyi have been trending recently. The GTS3 was $35, the WRM 2019 was $39, the WRM 2020 was $35, and the WRM 2021 is only $27 ($23 for the lite version, $30 to get it with maglev), not to mention the RS3M line. As for Qiyi, they went from the Valk Elite at $45, down to the Tornado v2, which is $25, and is arguably better. Along with the Tornado, Qiyi has also made a couple very good budget 3x3s. Overall, the prices of cubes from these 2 companies are going down, which makes them even more of an obvious buy over Gan’s cubes.



Those are good and fair points. And one reason I've bought all the Moyu and Qiyi cubes to try them out. Because the prices are fair.

One nice thing about being an obsessive freak, .... er ... 'Collector',... is I get to try out all the cubes, because generally if I see a new cube I get it. And the difference between a $70. Gan and a $25. Moyu is pretty minor.

Gan has a soft-turning feel I generally haven't seen in other cubes, but that's about it. And you can get a Gan with that feel for like $30. (M Lite, 356x, etc.) An $80 3x3 is just, ... no. Lol. 

Moyo and Qiyi make fantastic cubes at very reasonable and fair prices.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 22, 2021)

YJ MGC EVO is up for preorder on SCS for $24!








YJ MGC EVO 3x3 Magnetic


YJ MGC EVO 3x3 Magnetic is the next evolution of the popular, cost-effective, MGC line! Key features Independent spring adjustment Adjustable strength magnets Overview Light, fast turning feel 10 spring settings 6 magnet strengths Accessories included Storage bag ($2.95 value) Magnet adjustment tool




speedcubeshop.com





The logo still hurts my eyes though...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 22, 2021)

Am I the only one who actually likes the new logo better? It looks more modern and pristine.

Is it just one of those things where kids go like:
"OH MY GOODNESS it's off center!!! THAT HURTS MY OCD SO BAD!!! lmao lol"
But it's really just a minor annoyance?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes the new logo better? It looks more modern and pristine.


It is pretty sweet.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 22, 2021)

It's blue so yeah I like it.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 22, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> YJ MGC EVO is up for preorder on SCS for $24!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can probably polish the logo off


----------



## Tabe (Nov 22, 2021)

New smart cube from the makers of the Go cube. This one looks like a normal speed cube but has no magnets and a replaceable (rather than rechargeable) battery. Looks like a non-magnetic version of the Rubik's Connected to me, right down to the packaging.









GoCube-X 3x3


The GoCube-X 3x3 is a new, less expensive smart cube from the famous brand. This one is non-magnetic, but still has all of the tracking of the original GoCube! No charging needed as this one is powered by a small coin cell battery.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes the new logo better? It looks more modern and pristine.
> 
> Is it just one of those things where kids go like:
> "OH MY GOODNESS it's off center!!! THAT HURTS MY OCD SO BAD!!! lmao lol"
> But it's really just a minor annoyance?


whoever made that logo should be fired.


----------



## J41 (Nov 23, 2021)

Tabe said:


> New smart cube from the makers of the Go cube. This one looks like a normal speed cube but has no magnets and a replaceable (rather than rechargeable) battery. Looks like a non-magnetic version of the Rubik's Connected to me, right down to the packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty interesting - keen to hear reviews on this re: how big an issue the lack of magnets is. I guess it's a good option for beginners potentially.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> whoever made that logo should be fired.


I hear they accidentally pressed the space button while they were adding the text.


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2021)

fixed it


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 23, 2021)

Hahaha does MGC stand for something? Is there some logical reason for the space?

*M*a*G*ic *C*ube = MG C or something similar?


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 23, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hahaha does MGC stand for something? Is there some logical reason for the space?
> 
> *M*a*G*ic *C*ube = MG C or something similar?


Make Great Cube (maybe)


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hahaha does MGC stand for something? Is there some logical reason for the space?
> 
> *M*a*G*ic *C*ube = MG C or something similar?


I always thought it stood as an abbreviation for MaGiC (like Little Magic), but they used "Make Great Cube" in their marketing, so who knows.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> I always thought it stood as an abbreviation for MaGiC (like Little Magic), but they used "Make Great Cube" in their marketing, so who knows.


I think make great cubes was made up by tingman but yj decided to use it afterwards anyway


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I think make great cubes was made up by tingman but yj decided to use it afterwards anyway


for the video I think you're talking about he said "Make Great Choices"


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 23, 2021)

MGC Evo (evolution maybe?). It is similar in price to the Tornado, so maybe this might fix the corner cutting problem some have? The magnet system looks similar to the WRM 2021 ngl. It also has this Minecraft-esque inner texture? Block game reference? Anyway, I can't wait for this.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 23, 2021)

Tabe said:


> New smart cube from the makers of the Go cube. This one looks like a normal speed cube but has no magnets and a replaceable (rather than rechargeable) battery. Looks like a non-magnetic version of the Rubik's Connected to me, right down to the packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










no magnets in 2021,.. almost 2022? 

That's an odd choice. 

The Rubiks connected is actually a pretty fun cube. but unlike the Gan smart cube it doesn't handle X/Y/Z moves,.. it gets confused easily. 

I liked playing around with the Rubiks connected but most of the time it didn't even register that the cube was solved and the timer just kept going. 

I have Rubiks, Gan, and GoCube,... and the Gan has been the only good one. 

The GoCube is a _neat cube,.. _but it's not a good speedcube.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow out of nowhere shengshou released a 16*16. It is on tc now for 500$


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> YJ MGC EVO is up for preorder on SCS for $24!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The classic MGC logo is absolutley baller, the gold M is aight, but this just kinda sucks I would agree. BUT, still looks really awesome from the cubicle video that came out today


Kaiju_cube said:


> no magnets in 2021,.. almost 2022?
> 
> That's an odd choice.
> 
> ...


I'll use your own words to explain their decision, "The GoCube is a _neat cube,.. _but it's not a good speedcube". Why put magnets in something that isn't going to benefit from them a lot since its probably just something neat for just anyone. Their demographic is a lot broader than just speedcubers so it makes sense to keep magnets out to lower the cost and make it just a little more accessible to someone who may just pick this cube up because its cool.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> fixed it
> 
> View attachment 17824


Now that actually looks better then the two previous logos combined


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 24, 2021)

Also scs published a review on the YG MGC Evo


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Also scs published a review on the YG MGC Evo


The thing about SCS reviews is that this is an 8 minute video and I barely learned anything about the cube


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> The thing about SCS reviews is that this is an 8 minute video and I barely learned anything about the cube


I do agree. Their reviews are mostly positive anyway. Which store would say: Don't buy this... But it still is one of the scarce videos so far.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 24, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> I do agree. Their reviews are mostly positive anyway. Which store would say: Don't buy this... But it still is one of the scarce videos so far.


TheCubicle is for the most part pretty honest with there cubes and a lot of the "Everyone solves" videos someone has something against the cube. TC even has a couple videos telling you not to buy a certain cube. They also have very interactive Twitch streams.


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2021)

I support JPerm in that he is not afraid to be critical of cubes, especially the recent Gan 12. A lot of cube reviewers don't want to be negative.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> I support JPerm in that he is not afraid to be critical of cubes, especially the recent Gan 12. A lot of cube reviewers don't want to be negative.


CubeHead comes to mind.

While I'm not the biggest fan of Jperm's content (or most other "entertainment" channels in general) I will admit he has pretty solid *reviews *(not to be confused with unboxings. Unboxing videos of any kind by any creator are mostly just absolute garbage no-brainer quality) on puzzles and I think he has a good style.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 28, 2021)

Apparently there's a new cube brand soon, created from a major person at YJ. It's called Moretry. I don't know if it's pronounced "more try" or "mowruhtree," though...


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 1, 2021)

Score one for black internal lovers.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 1, 2021)

What about stickers


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> What about stickers


I suspect we won't get that lucky unfortunately


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 2, 2021)

magnetic mirror cube has been a topic for a while. now it might be possible with the gan mirror cube:
Core magnets?
im calling it...


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> magnetic mirror cube has been a topic for a while. now it might be possible with the gan mirror cube:
> Core magnets?
> im calling it...


I mean, I'm pretty sure the only way to magnetize a mirror cube is core magnets. Someone call me out if I'm wrong.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I mean, I'm pretty sure the only way to magnetize a mirror cube is core magnets. Someone call me out if I'm wrong.


It should be possible to magnetize a mirror cube with standard magnets, as long as the magnets are all the same radius from the core. Start with the thinnest layer.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 3, 2021)

Finally some news on the DianSheng 8x8


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 9, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> The spring noise I've noticed has been replaced with a "magnet squeak" on our maglev WRM 2021, not sure if anyone else has experienced the same thing with other maglev cubes they've got. Happens every 20 or so turns.


Just got a WRM2021 Maglev, and it's got a rather annoying squeak just on the yellow side. I can't figure out what is making the noise. I can't say that spring noise has bothered me before, but this squeak on a maglev cube is annoying me quite a bit.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I mean, I'm pretty sure the only way to magnetize a mirror cube is core magnets. Someone call me out if I'm wrong.


My 5x5 mirror blocks has magnets. You just need all the magnets aligned and their location is controlled by the layer with the smallest “bump” or extension.


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 9, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Just got a WRM2021 Maglev, and it's got a rather annoying squeak just on the yellow side. I can't figure out what is making the noise. I can't say that spring noise has bothered me before, but this squeak on a maglev cube is annoying me quite a bit.


If my package even leaves Australia, I will test if my maglev will do this as well. I once had a squeak on my GAN that was caused by a loose magnet. Yes squeak. Weird.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 9, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Just got a WRM2021 Maglev, and it's got a rather annoying squeak just on the yellow side. I can't figure out what is making the noise. I can't say that spring noise has bothered me before, but this squeak on a maglev cube is annoying me quite a bit.


In a customer review for the WRM Maglev someone mentions something similar:


----------



## qwr (Dec 9, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> In a customer review for the WRM Maglev someone mentions something similar:View attachment 18005


yeah just put a tiny bit of traxxas around all parts in contact and that should fix it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 10, 2021)

MoYu WeiLong Pyraminx MagLev


The MoYu WeiLong Pyraminx MagLev features an updated pyraminx mechanism that is magnetized in the traditional way with magnets in the edges/centers along with magnets for aligning the tips. This version has purple internals as replaces the traditional spring mechanism with two opposing magnets...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 10, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> In a customer review for the WRM Maglev someone mentions something similar:View attachment 18005



Thanks for that  Makes sense that that is where the noise is coming from.



qwr said:


> yeah just put a tiny bit of traxxas around all parts in contact and that should fix it



Sure, but I'll need to the entire cube apart to do that which is just a mission. Oh well ... lets see how annoyed I get with the squeak today, I may just end up doing that.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 10, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Sure, but I'll need to the entire cube apart to do that which is just a mission. Oh well ... lets see how annoyed I get with the squeak today, I may just end up doing that.


Turns out I didn't need to take anything apart. Dropped some Traxxas 10k on the screw and magnets and used a tooth pick to move the lube around. Seems to have worked and I don't have the annoying squeak anymore.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MoYu WeiLong Pyraminx MagLev
> 
> 
> The MoYu WeiLong Pyraminx MagLev features an updated pyraminx mechanism that is magnetized in the traditional way with magnets in the edges/centers along with magnets for aligning the tips. This version has purple internals as replaces the traditional spring mechanism with two opposing magnets...
> ...


wish it was in stickered, i love colored internals.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> MoYu WeiLong Pyraminx MagLev
> 
> 
> The MoYu WeiLong Pyraminx MagLev features an updated pyraminx mechanism that is magnetized in the traditional way with magnets in the edges/centers along with magnets for aligning the tips. This version has purple internals as replaces the traditional spring mechanism with two opposing magnets...
> ...


I’m excited for this, i’ve only recently got into pyraminx but i now wanna buy every pyra i see


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 14, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Finally some news on the DianSheng 8x8



can't wait for their 8 and 9. I got the 2 and 3 and they're surprisingly good!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

2 more Yoo cubes just got released, one of them being an RS3M 2021, and the other a WR M Maglev. What I find more interesting is the sample syringe of dinitas. The little containers are soo annoying to deal with because it is always leaking out, and a syringe just makes way more sense.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 14, 2021)

What is up with all of this Cubeneck stuff? Seriously TC is even dedicating a week of special deals to him. Why can't we focus on "YouCubers" who have high quality content like CubeMaster and LaZer0MonKey or channels that pour an incredible amount of time into each video like Z3Cubing?

I guess that's what gets the younger cubesters exited but TC has a very big influence on them so if they're advertising for Cubechin then that's who cubers will look up to.


----------



## qwr (Dec 14, 2021)

You answered your own question. Cube Master is a relatively tiny channel and lazermonkey rarely uploads at all nowadays. Cubehead is a very successful brand that is growing quickly, already one of the biggest cubing channels. He also networks and collabs with other creators much better than other channels.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 14, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What is up with all of this Cubeneck stuff? Seriously TC is even dedicating a week of special deals to him. Why can't we focus on "YouCubers" who have high quality content like CubeMaster and LaZer0MonKey or channels that pour an incredible amount of time into each video like Z3Cubing?
> 
> I guess that's what gets the younger cubesters exited but TC has a very big influence on them so if they're advertising for Cubechin then that's who cubers will look up to.


This is probably all part of cubehead taking over tc for a day


----------



## Tabe (Dec 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> You answered your own question. Cube Master is a relatively tiny channel and lazermonkey rarely uploads at all nowadays. Cubehead is a very successful brand that is growing quickly, already one of the biggest cubing channels. He also networks and collabs with other creators much better than other channels.


Yep, it's all about the engagement. Cubehead has grown very quickly to 206k subscribers and people love his personality. Hence the Cubicle works with him on stuff like this.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 15, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Yep, it's all about the engagement. Cubehead has grown very quickly to 206k subscribers and people love his personality. Hence the Cubicle works with him on stuff like this.


Wait what? It feels like just a couple weeks ago I checked his channel and he had 136k. I remember when he had under 10k. He is growing way more than I imagined.


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Wait what? It feels like just a couple weeks ago I checked his channel and he had 136k. I remember when he had under 10k. He is growing way more than I imagined.


It was clear from the first video that he's good at editing and has an engaging personality. I don't like annoying youtube personalities but he does come across as genuine. That combined with giveaways and being heavily promoted by TC also boosted his channel greatly.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 15, 2021)

Cube head is more than just a cuber unlike many small to medium sized channels. He has created a real internet personality and brand over the last year. He could make reviews of any other product be it iPhones, makeup, insert your favorite corner of the internet here and he would still be successful.

Of course being knowledgeable and a fast cuber helps his channel but my point is that he is marketable and thats quite attractive to a business.


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 15, 2021)

Even i enjoy Cubehead videos because they're entertaining (beside unboxings that I generally don't like). Editing and presentation as well as video quality is outstanding for a cuber. For similar reasons I like Tingman. 
Also he is a very good cuber actually. 

You can't generally say it's only appealing young cubers. I'm definitely not in that box


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

Moyu maglev pyraminx is out!
https://speedcubeshop.com/collectio...long-pyraminx-magnetic?variant=39619049586801


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Moyu maglev pyraminx is out!
> https://speedcubeshop.com/collectio...long-pyraminx-magnetic?variant=39619049586801


Z3 Cuber just made a video on it


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 15, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Even i enjoy Cubehead videos because they're entertaining (beside unboxings that I generally don't like). Editing and presentation as well as video quality is outstanding for a cuber. For similar reasons I like Tingman.
> Also he is a very good cuber actually.
> 
> You can't generally say it's only appealing young cubers. I'm definitely not in that box



Tingman and JPerm are really good,.. also SpeedCubeReview

others are good but I can only take them in small doses. 

JPerm has a chill dry humor I enjoy. Not spastic or anything.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 15, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Tingman and JPerm are really good,.. also SpeedCubeReview
> 
> others are good but I can only take them in small doses.
> 
> JPerm has a chill dry humor I enjoy. Not spastic or anything.


old Jperm: I hope you can read Chinese.
new Jperm: dang it i can't make a certain joke anymore.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 15, 2021)

his is almost like british humor. Dry, low-key, understated. I like it. 

he's not 'in your face' talking a mile a minute.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 15, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> his is almost like british humor. Dry, low-key, understated. I like it.
> 
> he's not 'in your face' talking a mile a minute.


*British humour


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

tc has some crazy new puzzles that I don't understand. Someone explain to me please? https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/qiyi-tower-of-hanoi-6-layer


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> tc has some crazy new puzzles that I don't understand. Someone explain to me please? https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/qiyi-tower-of-hanoi-6-layer











Tower of Hanoi - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Dec 16, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Tower of Hanoi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Tower of Hanoi puzzle, not a twisty puzzle at all. The goal is to move all the disks on to another rod, while never puting a larger disk on top of a smaller one.

Edit: I just realised that I replied to a reply instead of the question, my bad


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2021)

Aglet said:


> It's a Tower of Hanoi puzzle, not a twisty puzzle at all. The goal is to move all the disks on to another rod, while never puting a larger disk on top of a smaller one.
> 
> Edit: I just realised that I replied to a reply instead of the question, my bad


It's related in that, like twisty puzzles, Towers of Hanoi is a sequential move puzzle.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 16, 2021)

Its bizarre to me that they would release a 10-ring version of it. I can't imagine many people actually taking the time to solve that to completion. Talk about repetitive.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 16, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Its bizarre to me that they would release a 10-ring version of it. I can't imagine many people actually taking the time to solve that to completion. Talk about repetitive.


It's bizarre to me that they would release a 10-layer version of the Rubik's cube. I can't imagine many people actually taking the time to solve that to completion. Talk about repetitive.


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> It's bizarre to me that they would release a 10-layer version of the Rubik's cube. I can't imagine many people actually taking the time to solve that to completion. Talk about repetitive.


the 10x10 is visually impressive... the 10 layer tower of Hanoi, not so much


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

TC also just released this. https://www.thecubicle.com/collecti...cts/qiyi-3d-magnetic-tangram-puzzle-version-b


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 16, 2021)

A mass produced 16x16 at last, according to The Cubicle. 









SengSo Pillowed 16x16


The SengSo Pillowed 16x16 is the world's first 16x16 order puzzle. This cube turns very smoothly out of the box. Just one bit of advice: try to avoid parity.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> A mass produced 16x16 at last, according to The Cubicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$2,092.84 for 2x2-17x17. My cart qualifies for free expedited shipping!


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 17, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> $2,092.84 for 2x2-17x17. My cart qualifies for free expedited shipping!


But the real question is, were those the most expensive ones?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> But the real question is, were those the most expensive ones?


No, I went for the cheapest ones that weren't miniature or Keychain cubes. Not that it matters much, since the vast majority of that total is the big cubes. 2-7 came to just under $45.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

Fun fact, if you bought the most expensive nxn's from 2x2-21x21, it would cost you 5.3k


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2021)

do people actually collect all the big nxn cubes they can? I've never been into big cubes so I would at most own one big puzzle and leave it at that. maybe others do want every size cube for collecting


----------



## Manxkiwi (Dec 18, 2021)

I've got the Moyu cubes from 8 to 12, with the 15 also. I'm contemplating getting the relatively new cubic 13 (as opposed to the earlier and much bigger pillowed 13). I really like doing big cubes, I'm not particularly fast, just enjoy them.
There are now 14 and 19, 21 etc available. But I feel I cant really justify getting all of them, as it gets expensive!!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> do people actually collect all the big nxn cubes they can? I've never been into big cubes so I would at most own one big puzzle and leave it at that. maybe others do want every size cube for collecting


I enjoy having multiple big cubes in different sizes but I don’t see the need to have multiple of the same size, especially since I’m not soeedsolving large NxNs.

I still need 10-14 and I’ve thought many times whilst solving my Moyu 15 that the 11 would be the perfect big cube size for balancing the excitement of solving a huge cube and time required to finish.

I wish more manufactures made stickered NxNs in the large sizes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> do people actually collect all the big nxn cubes they can? I've never been into big cubes so I would at most own one big puzzle and leave it at that. maybe others do want every size cube for collecting


My biggest cube is an 8x8, and I'm hoping to get up to 11 maybe, but the real holy grail of collecting for me would be a full shengshou kilominx-petaminx (since the bigger ones are completely insane). So far I only have the kilominx but if I can find an old shengshou mega then I'll probably end up getting a master kilo and gigaminx


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> do people actually collect all the big nxn cubes they can? I've never been into big cubes so I would at most own one big puzzle and leave it at that. maybe others do want every size cube for collecting


I collect all the ones I can *afford*...


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 19, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I collect all the ones I can *afford*...


You mean as many as you can mortgage your house for at one time.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 19, 2021)

I get what i can to a limit. I don't like spending more than $200. on a single puzzle though I would for something I really wanted. 

But once you get up to $500-$1,000. puzzles I just don't want to pay that.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2021)

I think the most i've spent on any single puzzle is only $40

I was searching if the weipo or magnetic ver is still for sale and I haven't heard many reviews about the new weipo WRS

also what is this https://www.thecubicle.com/products/weipo-wr-m-project-α
I've never heard of these projects alpha and beta


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> I've never heard of these projects alpha and beta


Might have been some celeritas / gravitas and dignitas Cube prototype.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> I think the most i've spent on any single puzzle is only $40
> 
> I was searching if the weipo or magnetic ver is still for sale and I haven't heard many reviews about the new weipo WRS
> 
> ...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't remember what thread this was mentioned on, so I'm just going to put it here




According to Cameron, the valks are being discontinued, and XMAN is the new main qiyi brand.
I was really disappointed when I heard this, as I love all the valk cubes, and I really hoped there would be some v2's


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 28, 2021)

Alright, I need to get almost all the valks.


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2021)

The obvious problem being the XMD Flare has basically no top level use while the valk2 is widely used including by the current record holder. If it were very similar to the valk2 then replacing it would be understandable.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Is there anything like the guhong v4 but better flexibility? I like the feeling, size and weight of the guhong v4.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Is there anything like the guhong v4 but better flexibility? I like the feeling, size and weight of the guhong v4.


Isn't the closest resemblance the Valk Elite m? I've never tried the Guhong v4 but I do notice it being compared to the Elite a lot.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 30, 2021)

Gan 11 M pro UV coated feels very much like the Guhong v4. It has that same _hollow lightweight with a crispy snap_ to the magnets feeling. I have both on my desk and I'm always surprised how much if feels like the UV coated Gan 11.

I really like DaYan and think they're the closest feeling to Gan without the big Gan price tag.


----------



## qwr (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Gan 11 M pro UV coated feels very much like the Guhong v4. It has that same _hollow lightweight with a crispy snap_ to the magnets feeling. I have both on my desk and I'm always surprised how much if feels like the UV coated Gan 11.
> 
> I really like DaYan and think they're the closest feeling to Gan without the big Gan price tag.



Supposedly newer batches have a washer to prevent center piece breaking. I might give it a go due to its solid reputation (aside from the plastic breaking ofc)


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a stickered and non-stickered guhong and it's really nice. Very light with a crisp snap to the turns. I really like DaYan they make very 'Gan-like' cubes without the Gan-like prices.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Gan 11 M pro UV coated feels very much like the Guhong v4. It has that same _hollow lightweight with a crispy snap_ to the magnets feeling. I have both on my desk and I'm always surprised how much if feels like the UV coated Gan 11.
> 
> I really like DaYan and think they're the closest feeling to Gan without the big Gan price tag.


it was very common to compare the Guhong v4 to the Gan11m pro when they were released. I find it rather comical given the price disparities. I love my v4 and have set all my recent PBs on it


----------



## qwr (Dec 31, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/rsm443


----------



## qwr (Dec 31, 2021)

To quote myself: MoreTry is the shadiest Chinese Amazon knockoff company name ever


----------



## J41 (Dec 31, 2021)

Interesting review. Not really sure how much to take out of that.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/rsm443



Imagine my surprise if I found a Toys R Us. Lol


----------



## Sion (Jan 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/rsm443


They really know how to hype up a meilong for people not in the know-how, don't they?


----------



## qwr (Jan 2, 2022)

Sion said:


> They really know how to hype up a meilong for people not in the know-how, don't they?


Well it's better than any Rubik's brand for sure. Like the comments say, non-cubers associate cheap prices with bad performance, so the price not being too low is a good marketing strategy. Plus their claim of "world record setting brand" is accurate (I think every major manufacturer has a claim to that title in one form or another)


----------



## cirnov2 (Jan 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> (I think every major manufacturer has a claim to that title in one form or another


Gan has like, YOUR NEW PB RENEWER. That's...not really false.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 8, 2022)

Let's talk about Moretry. They seem really promising as a cubing brand. Sure their first products don't seem to be that great but they still seem better than other new cube brands' first products. They also accepted their criticism and respond to cubers' requests and needs. If they keep it up, they could have something.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 9, 2022)

imagine a gan clock


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 9, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> imagine a gan clock


frosted plastic clock


----------



## Tabe (Jan 9, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> imagine a gan clock


Gan has said they plan to release a puzzle for every single WCA event eventually.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Gan has said they plan to release a puzzle for every single WCA event eventually.


prepare for....

GAN MAGLEV MAGNETIC CLOCK FROSTED V2 C70 PRO.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 9, 2022)

cirno said:


> prepare for....
> 
> GAN MAGLEV MAGNETIC CLOCK FROSTED V2 C70 PRO.


$185

Another GAN puzzle I can especially not care about.


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 9, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> $185
> 
> Another GAN puzzle I can especially not care about.


bruh imagine the price of a 7x7 gan cube
prolly as expensive as moyu 21x21


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 9, 2022)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> bruh imagine the price of a 7x7 gan cube
> prolly as expensive as moyu 21x21


True


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 14, 2022)

This was posted as an upcoming puzzle in one of the Facebook groups.


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 14, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> This was posted as an upcoming puzzle in one of the Facebook groups.
> 
> View attachment 18422


Bro that’s gonna be like 200 dollars I can guarantee it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2022)

When is the gan 12 trio coming out? The duo released December 2021


----------



## Garf (Jan 15, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> Bro that’s gonna be like 200 dollars I can guarantee it.


It looks to me like the puzzle is a shape-mod. I have no idea what the materials are, but if it's gold... DianShang is getting robbed tonight.
Otherwise, I would say the puzzle is around 50-150 dollars.


----------



## Astr4l (Jan 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> It looks to me like the puzzle is a shape-mod. I have no idea what the materials are, but if it's gold... DianShang is getting robbed tonight.
> Otherwise, I would say the puzzle is around 50-150 dollars.


Oh yeah I didn’t see the lines in the dragon


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 15, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> When is the gan 12 trio coming out? The duo released December 2021


It's already out. check the cubicle.


----------



## Garf (Jan 15, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> It's already out. check the cubicle.


The Gan trio? Or Duo?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 15, 2022)

Both. if these are the ones you are talking about. Duo on the left and gan 12 leap and maglev uv on the right.


----------



## Garf (Jan 15, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> Both. if these are the ones you are talking about. Duo on the left and gan 12 leap and maglev uv on the right.
> 
> View attachment 18458View attachment 18459View attachment 18460


Yeah, I know about those already. But I think @SH03L4C3 was making a joke about the Gan 12 M Trio.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yeah, I know about those already. But I think @SH03L4C3 was making a joke about the Gan 12 M Trio.


Oh okay that makes more sense.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> It looks to me like the puzzle is a shape-mod. I have no idea what the materials are, but if it's gold... DianShang is getting robbed tonight.
> Otherwise, I would say the puzzle is around 50-150 dollars.


Those materials are almost certainly painted plastic, and I'm guessing $12-16 for the puzzle.


----------



## Garf (Jan 15, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> Oh okay that makes more sense.


Oops... I think that just gave GAN another idea for new releases... Gan 12 M Trio... GAN 12 Air... Gan 12 M Pro...Either with or without Maglev, and no adjustable magnets for the Air, Pro, or Trio


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 15, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> Bro that’s gonna be like 200 dollars I can guarantee it


I sure no need 200us . I think about 45us


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 15, 2022)

Two upcoming series.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cubelover520 said:


> Two upcoming series.
> View attachment 18464



The black one honestly looks so much better. If it's not ridiculously expensive I would definitely consider buying one.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cubelover520 said:


> Two upcoming series.
> View attachment 18464


Im worried its gonna turn out feeling and looking very cheap, like light plastic with large visible flow lines


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Im worried its gonna turn out feeling and looking very cheap, like light plastic with large visible flow lines


Looks can be deceiving, and this is a very common thing... Hope it's not the case.


----------



## qwr (Jan 17, 2022)

I had a dream after watching cube unboxings about what was supposed to be a new puzzle the YJ EVO. But it was actually a 2x10x10 barrel puzzle (pie shaped). I'm not sure how it turned in the dream but it did. Just thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 17, 2022)

qwr said:


> I had a dream after watching cube unboxings about what was supposed to be a new puzzle the YJ EVO. But it was actually a 2x10x10 barrel puzzle (pie shaped). I'm not sure how it turned in the dream but it did. Just thought I'd let you guys know.


Thank you very much for sharing your ever inciteful dreams with us. They have been very helpful to the community.


----------



## qwr (Jan 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your ever inciteful dreams with us. They have been very helpful to the community.


I'm making this post to let you guys know that if YJ does ever make the 10x10 barrel, they stole it from my dream mind.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2022)

qwr said:


> I'm making this post to let you guys know that if YJ does ever make the 10x10 barrel, they stole it from my dream mind.


How do we know it didn't go the other way?


----------



## Garf (Jan 17, 2022)

qwr said:


> I had a dream after watching cube unboxings about what was supposed to be a new puzzle the YJ EVO. But it was actually a 2x10x10 barrel puzzle (pie shaped). I'm not sure how it turned in the dream but it did. Just thought I'd let you guys know.


I dreamed that I was unboxing a GAN 6x6... and it didn't have any problems that their 4x4 had. Oh yeah, and a 4x4 V2


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 18, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I dreamed that I was unboxing a GAN 6x6... and it didn't have any problems that their 4x4 had. Oh yeah, and a 4x4 V2


If I had a dream like that, first thing I'd do after waking up is check my bank account.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

If we're talking about crazy cubing dreams we've all had, a 1x10x10.


----------



## QueueBe (Jan 20, 2022)

They're up now for pre order. $79 each.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 20, 2022)

wow, I really like the black/gold one and the red/white one, but not for $80. each for a display piece. 

Very neat idea though.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

QueueBe said:


> $79 each.


Wow


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 20, 2022)

Absolutely stunning but like Kaiju_cube I'm not spending that much on a display piece. If I got that as a gift though that would be a dream come true.


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 25, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> The black one honestly looks so much better. If it's not ridiculously expensive I would definitely consider buying one.


I will buy full set


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 25, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Im worried its gonna turn out feeling and looking very cheap, like light plastic with large visible flow lines


560g for one very heavy


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 26, 2022)

GAN Snake


The GAN Snake is more than your traditional snake puzzle. This one is magnetic and all of the pieces are detachable. Give this fun twist on a classic puzzle a try!




www.thecubicle.com




Because everyone asked.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 26, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> GAN Snake
> 
> 
> The GAN Snake is more than your traditional snake puzzle. This one is magnetic and all of the pieces are detachable. Give this fun twist on a classic puzzle a try!
> ...


But Cubable, you've got to understand that this puzzle has detachable pieces and... MAGNETS !!

It looks pretty cool and is probably better than all the other snakes but nobody speedsolves these anymore so just get the Qiyi for 1/10 of the price, or go to Walmart.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 26, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> GAN Snake
> 
> 
> The GAN Snake is more than your traditional snake puzzle. This one is magnetic and all of the pieces are detachable. Give this fun twist on a classic puzzle a try!
> ...


Hey, at least it's not some ridiculous price like $50! Oh wait...


----------



## Garf (Jan 26, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Hey, at least it's not some ridiculous price like $50! Oh wait...


What's next? That GAN 21x21 they promised to make a few months ago?


----------



## Garf (Jan 26, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What's next? That GAN 21x21 they promised to make a few months ago?


Explaination: I made a joke a few months ago about a GAN 21x21... an spring adjustment... changeable magents... etc. In reality, I just rickrolled a lot of people.
If GAN does make one, I bet it'll be a sheer $3000.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 26, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Explaination: I made a joke a few months ago about a GAN 21x21... an spring adjustment... changeable magents... etc. In reality, I just rickrolled a lot of people.
> If GAN does make one, I bet it'll be a sheer $3000 $30,000


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2022)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 26, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Explaination: I made a joke a few months ago about a GAN 21x21... an spring adjustment... changeable magents... etc. In reality, I just rickrolled a lot of people.
> If GAN does make one, I bet it'll be a sheer $3000.


GAN's business model is to charge exorbitant prices for cheap pieces of plastic. A 21x21 would actually be a fairly expensive piece of plastic to start with. If they don't sell a $80 3x3 they lose about $2 in parts and manufacturing, but if they don't sell a 21x21 they probably lose closer to $300 in parts and manufacturing, and I don't think they'd be willing to risk that much.


----------



## Garf (Jan 26, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> GAN's business model is to charge exorbitant prices for cheap pieces of plastic. A 21x21 would actually be a fairly expensive piece of plastic to start with. If they don't sell a $80 3x3 they lose about $2 in parts and manufacturing, but if they don't sell a 21x21 they probably lose closer to $300 in parts and manufacturing, and I don't think they'd be willing to risk that much.


Yeah... that's more accurate. 
And speaking of my first post... it was back on September 3rd... @Melvintnh327 wasn't too happy.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2022)

these prices are not accepted by the community, and the worst part is people are misled by marketing and actually get these things. There should be a gan boycott.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 26, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> GAN Snake
> 
> 
> The GAN Snake is more than your traditional snake puzzle. This one is magnetic and all of the pieces are detachable. Give this fun twist on a classic puzzle a try!
> ...


Next thing we know, the snake is a WCA event.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2022)

50 bucks!? is the turning even good like GAN's other weird side products? does it even turn?

You know there are some actually weird new releases by TC.








DianSheng 1x3x3 Spinner (5-Axis)


The DianSheng 1x3x3 (5-Axis) Spinner is a fully functional 1x3x3 that is also a very smooth spinner. Fidget, spin, or solve, you can do it all with this fantastic puzzle from DianSheng!




www.thecubicle.com





the floppy 5 sided 1x3x3 is a fun puzzle and might have parity due to having an odd numbered center.









Benjy Siamese Octagon I


The Benjy Siamese Octagon I is two octahedral prism 3x3s that have been joined along a shared edge. Sit this on your desk it will be the center of conversation! It's also a pretty fun puzzle.




www.thecubicle.com





literally just glued together two puzzles?









Eastsheen Super 5x5 (DIY Stickers)


A supercube is a puzzle where you have to orient the centers or other pieces that usually do not have an orientation. This Eastsheen Super 5x5 (DIY) is a standard 5x5 that comes with supercube stickers that you can apply on your own! Be wary though, this puzzle is significantly harder once you...




www.thecubicle.com





where did they get new Eastsheen puzzles?









Tymon's GAN 11 M Pro 3x3


Tymon's GAN 11 M Pro 3x3 is a smooth, fast and controllable magnetic 3x3. This puzzle is lubed with Weight 5 on the core, Angstrom Gravitas, Angstrom Dignitas and DNM-37 on the pieces. Combined with moderately loose tensions and the strongest spring compression, this puzzle is perfect balance...




www.thecubicle.com





also lmao at this logo. looks like Tymon made it in paint.


----------



## Garf (Jan 27, 2022)

qwr said:


> 50 bucks!? is the turning even good like GAN's other weird side products? does it even turn?
> 
> You know there are some actually weird new releases by TC.
> 
> ...


Lmao, Tymon's gan 11 is out of stock.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Lmao, Tymon's gan 11 is out of stock.


I noticed that too. However who knows how many they produced. TC seems to produce special edition cubes in very small batches.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 27, 2022)

hahaha, $50 Gan snake. 

holy-shiitake mushrooms that's funny. 
_
hard pass_


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 27, 2022)

New clocks on the cubicle.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 27, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> View attachment 18551View attachment 18550
> New clocks on the cubicle.


And they are both magnetic and heavy.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 27, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> View attachment 18551View attachment 18550
> New clocks on the cubicle.



That looks like an Amazon editing job. I don't know why you'd buy the mini since clock is already so simple but the big (Megaminx?) one is really cool.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> View attachment 18551View attachment 18550
> New clocks on the cubicle.



The "5x5 magnetic clock" (more like a pentagon clock) is very strange with the offset center dial.
I wonder if we'll see any video reviews on it.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 28, 2022)

qwr said:


> The "5x5 magnetic clock" (more like a pentagon clock) is very strange with the offset center dial.
> I wonder if we'll see any video reviews on it.


it should be called the megaclock


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 28, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> it should be called the megaclock


The little one can be called a kiloclock.


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

ShengShou 3x3 Magnetic Clock
$9.99




ShengShou 5x5 Magnetic Clock
$17.99


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 28, 2022)

I haven't seen these mentioned here, and they're both more interesting than the clocks: 









ShengShou 10x10 Mastermorphix


The ShengShou 10x10 Mastermorphix is a fantastically crafted high-order puzzle that will warp your brain. With shape shifting, center orientation, and trying to figure out which pieces are actually corners, this is not a puzzle for beginners.




www.thecubicle.com













Lee Ghost Cube 6x6


The Lee Ghost Cube 6x6 is made using 3D printed extensions. If you're familiar with the standard 3x3 ghost cube, you will know how difficult this 6x6 version is. Give it a shot if you think you've got what it takes!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Garf (Jan 28, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> I haven't seen these mentioned here, and they're both more interesting than the clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GHOST CUBE 6x6????
NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE.
I swear, if the cubicle sends me that puzzle for my birthday this year...


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> ShengShou 3x3 Magnetic Clock
> $999
> 
> 
> ...



9.99

17.99


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 29, 2022)

This is the best collection I've received in 2022! Very delicate, perfect workmanship. (Metal Denon 3x3x3) I did a detailed test 
The weight of the display stand is about: 100g The weight of the cube is about: 500g 
The total weight is about 600g. 
There will be four colors

Purchase link: https://shrsl.com/3d2pn


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice high res photos and puzzle as well.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 31, 2022)

looks very cool

Congrats


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 8, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> I haven't seen these mentioned here, and they're both more interesting than the clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw the 6x6 ghost cube and i was scared


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yo where all the new cubes at?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Feb 22, 2022)

I wanted to get the new Peak cube because the translucent plastic seems cool









Peak Cube S3R 3x3 Magnetic


Peak Cube S3R 3x3 Magnetic is the first release from Peak Cube!




speedcubeshop.com





but $45 for a brand new, unproven cube company seems,...excessive.

Maybe I'm a snob but I don't think a brand new cube should debut at such a high price. Anything over $30. is really pretty excessive for a good speedcube these days.

Dayan, Qiyi and Moyu have all proven you can make a fantastic high-end speedcube for $30. or less.


----------



## Garf (Feb 22, 2022)

Is it just me, or are prices in gan cubes dropping?
Example: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/gan-356-x-v2?_pos=39&_sid=3caad05cc&_ss=r
The V2 for the Gan 356 X is 29.99, less than 30 dollars.
Better get one whilst I still can.


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah and ever since the gan 12 the 11 m pro is now 55


----------



## Tabe (Feb 23, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Is it just me, or are prices in gan cubes dropping?
> Example: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/gan-356-x-v2?_pos=39&_sid=3caad05cc&_ss=r
> The V2 for the Gan 356 X is 29.99, less than 30 dollars.
> Better get one whilst I still can.


I would hope the price for a 2-year old cube that's no longer the top-of-the-line would come down.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey, look, a new 3x3!





__





ShengShou Mr. MS 3x3x3 Speed Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com


----------



## qwr (Feb 23, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Hey, look, a new 3x3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mr. Missus. Design looks a lot like the RS3Ms.






Funny video from TC:


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I would hope the price for a 2-year old cube that's no longer the top-of-the-line would come down.


yeah the Xv2 is not worth it even with the price drop. The Gan air M (cheaper XS) is only $25 now


----------



## J41 (Mar 1, 2022)

GAN Mirror Cube coming by the look of if. Will leave a link tomorrow if nobody else has prior.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 1, 2022)

interesting. 

not _interested, _but interesting to see their take on it and see the forthcoming reviews.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 1, 2022)

J41 said:


> GAN Mirror Cube coming by the look of if. Will leave a link tomorrow if nobody else has prior.


why would they make this, they don't even make every WCA event yet. This is going to be $100 at least, and it's going to be filled with useless features


----------



## White KB (Mar 1, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> why would they make this, they don't even make every WCA event yet. This is going to be $100 at least, and it's going to be filled with useless features


They do have smaller cubes that cost less, so maybe it's not that bad a price.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 1, 2022)

J41 said:


> GAN Mirror Cube coming by the look of if. Will leave a link tomorrow if nobody else has prior.


Where did you find that they might have a GAN Mirror Blocks?


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 1, 2022)

J41 said:


> GAN Mirror Cube coming by the look of if. Will leave a link tomorrow if nobody else has prior.


Releasing March 8th.



AJT17 said:


> Where did you find that they might have a GAN Mirror Blocks?


Reddit I assume.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 1, 2022)

neat that it's purple..


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/NewCubes/comments/t46js1


----------



## J41 (Mar 1, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Where did you find that they might have a GAN Mirror Blocks?





cuberswoop said:


> Releasing March 8th.
> 
> 
> Reddit I assume.


Yeah, social media. I think a DailyPuzzles post initially.

Really unexpected release for me but I'm sort of curious to see the reception.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 1, 2022)

I like mirror cubes better with stickers 



**troll face**


----------



## White KB (Mar 1, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I like mirror cubes better with stickers
> 
> View attachment 18768
> 
> **troll face**


Haha that reminds me of this one I saw in 2017 that may infuriate some other people:


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 1, 2022)

that's just mean


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2022)

White KB said:


> Haha that reminds me of this one I saw in 2017 that may infuriate some other people:
> 
> View attachment 18769


This is like those word tests where you have to read the word and not the color of the word

green blue pink


----------



## White KB (Mar 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> This is like those word tests where you have to read the word and not the color of the word
> 
> green blue pink


This is why we should promote global illiteracy, so everyone can pass those things.

[Side note: For some material on this, check out ColorfulPockets' "Big Paper" skit.]


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 2, 2022)

Do you think that now that we have a better mirror blocks that it will be more likely that it will become a WCA event?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Do you think that now that we have a better mirror blocks that it will be more likely that it will become a WCA event?


No.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 2, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> No.


okay, thanks


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 2, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Do you think that now that we have a better mirror blocks that it will be more likely that it will become a WCA event?


That's the way squan got popular and into the WCA. Probably not though because it's just a 3x3.


----------



## cirnov2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Honestly, I predict that it has 2 versions, one with 1 color of stickers, and on with 6. The price will be 29.99 USD although knowing Gan, they'll be selling it for 45.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 2, 2022)

White KB said:


> Haha that reminds me of this one I saw in 2017 that may infuriate some other people:
> 
> View attachment 18769



The two solution is actually one of my favorite puzzles. Every time you walk by it you can solve it without ever having to scramble it.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2022)

I called it. Magnetic


----------



## Tabe (Mar 3, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> That's the way squan got popular and into the WCA. Probably not though because it's just a 3x3.


With squan, though, previous hardware was basically unusable. That's definitely not the case with mirror blocks.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Mar 4, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Hey, look, a new 3x3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at this Review by TC.






That's brutal! I understand it's supposed to be funny and the cube is not good by today's standard, but it still is shocking to hear the comments. For example, one of their reviewers said, "Shengshou, I never want to try another one of your 3x3 ever again". Have Shengshou 3x3 cubes in the past always been terrible, and even so, is it not possible for them to improve in future? 

I don't have the cube but from the comments and published info, I suspect it is still OK as a cube, though not nearly as fantastic as the all conquering RS3M 2020 that was used for TC's comparison and assessment. It is only 75g for a 56.5mm cube, which may be good for someone looking for a bigger low cost cube but has sore fingers due to age or joint issues, and therefore needs a light cube. The RS3M is 86g. I bought a few of them but found their magnets too weak, and did what many others have done - add magnets, and they weigh 89g after that. That's too much for me. This Shengshou however has good magnet strength, "great" according to one of the reviewers, Jules. Damian also tried to look for positives, and that's nice I thought.


----------



## qwr (Mar 4, 2022)

I recall the Meilong M is very light and definitely very cheap. 
Shengshou was maybe ok for budget 3x3s like 8 years ago. Probably not as primitive as Alpha V like JR says (only people who started cubing around 2010 know what that is) but the Guhong was pretty outstanding for its time. Actually idk what early 3x3s ShengShou had because all I know is their big cube market.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 4, 2022)

I have a couple Shengshou Mr.M's, .. they're not bad,.. not great either. Loud spring noise,.. and one of them has the magnets installed the wrong way and you really feel it when turning, (suddenly one side turns way too loose and easily.) 

I mean if somehow I lost all my cubes and only had the Mr.M I could make do,.. it's better than a stock Rubiks,.. but it's not really a great cube or even a very good one. 

My favorites lately are the Valk (stickered and non-stickered), the WRM2021 maglev, and the Tornado V2. So those are what I'm currently considering to be 'good cubes',... as a reference point.


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2022)

Are we still taking puzzles from my dreams?

It was a pyraminx-like puzzle with bright stickerless colors and but somehow only edges and tips, no centers...

Probably exists already. Also in my dream, some fool in my comments accused me of making undisclosed commissions on puzzle sales. Hm, actually Calvin did give me a coupon I never used after I emailed him an unboxing I made...


Ok here's an actual new puzzle


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi guys, SpeedCubeShop just released their new Gan Mirror Cube. What do y'all think of it? I personally like the purple colour hehe


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks like a nice puzzle. It's expensive but doesn't really have competition in the mirror cube market.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Mar 8, 2022)

qwr said:


> Looks like a nice puzzle. It's expensive but doesn't really have competition in the mirror cube market.


It looks good, but costs 24.99
yeah mirror cube is not a wca event


----------



## cirnov2 (Mar 8, 2022)

HOLY CARP I WAS CLOSE!








GAN Mirror Magnetic


GAN Mirror Magnetic puts a modern spin on a classic puzzle! Key features UV coated exterior (high gloss, improved grip) (UV Coated version only) Factory magnetized with 48 magnets Excellent corner-cutting Adjustable tension settings Purple plastic paired with purple/blue metallic color-shifting...




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## cirnov2 (Mar 15, 2022)

The MoreTry puzzles are now for preorder on TC.








Moretry Tianma X3 V4 3x3 (MagLev)


The Moretry Tianma X3 V4 (MagLev) is a 3x3 from the new company that features traditional corner/edge magnetization along with corner base/edge magnets. This version includes enlarged corner base magnets, allowing them to interact with a repelling magnet in the centers to aid with alignment...




www.thecubicle.com












Moretry Tianma X3 V3 3x3 (Snap)


The Moretry Tianma X3 V3 (Snap) is a 3x3 from the new company that features traditional corner/edge magnetization along with corner base/edge magnets. This version includes enlarged corner base magnets, allowing them to interact with a repelling magnet in the centers to aid with alignment. Comes...




www.thecubicle.com












Moretry Tianma X3 V2 3x3 (Enhanced)


The Moretry Tianma X3 V4 (MagLev) is a 3x3 from the new company that features traditional corner/edge magnetization along with corner base/edge magnets. This puzzle is expected to ship late March/early April. Comes with: Moretry Tianma X3 V2 3x3 (Enhanced) Screwdriver Moretry microfiber cloth...




www.thecubicle.com












Moretry Tianma X3 V1 3x3 (Standard)


The Moretry Tianma X3 V1 (Standard) is a 3x3 from the new company that features traditional corner/edge magnetization. This puzzle is expected to ship late March/early April. Comes with: Moretry Tianma X3 V1 3x3 (Standard) Screwdriver Moretry microfiber cloth Anti-fog lens wipe




www.thecubicle.com





For some reason, the name ¨Tianma¨ reminds me of something.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2022)

cirno said:


> For some reason, the name ¨Tianma¨ reminds me of something.


Dianma?


----------



## cirnov2 (Mar 15, 2022)

cuber314159 said:


> Dianma?


no. i meant some place in china


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 15, 2022)

cirno said:


> The MoreTry puzzles are now for preorder on TC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am still in shock on their price. They're incredibly affordable and innovative. I'm going to try to pick up an Enhanced and Snap when able. My opinion on MoreTry is very high right now.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 15, 2022)

Rubiks Phantom - pre order?



Amazon.com



No picture though. I wonder if it's a ghost cube.

They have another one called Crystal Rubiks that actually looks pretty cool I just ordered



Amazon.com



Curious to try one of these new Spinmaster brand Rubiks. They look like they turn better and maybe even have a tiny bit of corner cutting compared to the old ones.

edit: 

found a recent video. It absolutely looks like these new Spinmaster Rubiks cubes turn a lot better than the old ones


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Rubiks Phantom - pre order?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the new Spinmaster 3x3 just to see how it compares and it is so much better than the previous one. It's also fun to turn, I would totally recommend one if you want to try it.


----------



## cirnov2 (Mar 15, 2022)

RUBIK’S PHANTOM - The Toy Insider


Adding an additional challenge to the 3×3 Cube, the Rubik’s Phantom features innovative thermochromic technology to temporarily reveal the tile color. The added innovation improves kid’s cognitive memory, muscle memory, fine motor, and problem-solving skills… read more




www.thetoyinsider.com





Apparently the rubik's phantom is a cube that....you know what i'll just leave the link. Releasing Fall 22', same value as a 19 dollar fortnite card who wants it?  .


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 15, 2022)

cirno said:


> Apparently the rubik's phantom is cube that....you know what i'll just leave the link.



Was just about to post that. Using heat activated vinyl is a really fun idea for a 3x3. Definitely worth a purchase.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 15, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I bought the new Spinmaster 3x3 just to see how it compares and it is so much better than the previous one. It's also fun to turn, I would totally recommend one if you want to try it.



I ordered the Crystal one and will probably get the regular 3x3 and 4x4 when I'm sure that's it's the Spinmaster version that will be delivered.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 15, 2022)

uhm,.. yeah ... gonna get that too 


cirno said:


> RUBIK’S PHANTOM - The Toy Insider
> 
> 
> Adding an additional challenge to the 3×3 Cube, the Rubik’s Phantom features innovative thermochromic technology to temporarily reveal the tile color. The added innovation improves kid’s cognitive memory, muscle memory, fine motor, and problem-solving skills… read more
> ...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I ordered the Crystal one and will probably get the regular 3x3 and 4x4 when I'm sure that's it's the Spinmaster version that will be delivered.


Did Spinmast make a new 4x4 too? What about 2x2 and 5x5?


----------



## Tabe (Mar 15, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Did Spinmast make a new 4x4 too? What about 2x2 and 5x5?


Yeah, they did a new 4x4. It's 60mm and turns halfway decent. They've also done a 2x2 that's apparently decent.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 17, 2022)

Crystal Rubiks came in today and I'm pretty surprised how good it is. I can even do M slices on it which usually Rubiks ime are really stiff for that.

I'll definitely pick up a Spinmaster regular Rubiks and 4x4 to add to the collection.

It's not a fantastic _speed _cube_, _but it's a very good _Rubiks _cube.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 17, 2022)

just ordered the Spinmaster Rubiks (classic) now that I know they're making good cubes. 

Also found this. Wasn't sure exactly where to post it but honestly the hardware section here is where I go like 99% of the time so...






Cool to see Erno still being an ambassador for his cube.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 17, 2022)

TC Just released a "MOYU RS2 M EVOLUTION 2X2" for 10 bucks and I'm interested.










MoYu RS2 M Evolution 2x2


The RS2 M Evolution is a an updated version of the RS2 M. This new design features a dual adjustment tension/compression system, an updated mechanism with better anti-pop features, and slots for the magnets to make sure they're always aligned.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Garf (Mar 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> TC Just released a "MOYU RS2 M EVOLUTION 2X2" for 10 bucks and I'm interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil and the others at the Cubicle Team tried out the cube, I believe, and thought it was far superior than the previous RS2M.


----------



## Garf (Apr 1, 2022)

Gan squan... 



Cube review by CubeMaster.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm just waiting for gan 12 Maglev ui to come out since I think gan 12 maglev is pretty good and i also want a smartcube


If you really hate your money that much I can help with that, no need to even clutter up your collection with another puzzle.


----------



## Garf (Apr 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Gan squan...
> 
> 
> 
> Cube review by CubeMaster.


By the way, the video was an April Fools prank. The cube is really a YJ MGC Square-1 with a GAN logo on the blue side.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> i dont have a smartcube though


And I don't have a yacht. The offer is open to anyone considering buying a smartcube _or_ a GAN.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> By the way, the video was an April Fools prank. The cube is really a YJ MGC Square-1 with a GAN logo on the blue side.


No way! I thought it was just a coincidence that it looks exactly like an MGC, was the same size as an MGC, made the same noise as an MGC, had the same colour scheme as an MGC, and was repeatedly compared to the MGC!! And the fact that he said at the end of the video that it *was *actually an MGC and that the video was just an April Fools joke, why, it never crossed my mind. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Garf (Apr 1, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> No way! I thought it was just a coincidence that it looks exactly like an MGC, was the same size as an MGC, made the same noise as an MGC, had the same colour scheme as an MGC, and was repeatedly compared to the MGC!! And the fact that he said at the end of the video that it *was *actually an MGC and that the video was just an April Fools joke, why, it never crossed my mind.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, I got pranked pretty hard... and the unedited video was my channel link.


----------



## qwr (Apr 2, 2022)

I thought the GAN squan would have their shades and look fancier. Do we have stickerless with black internals squan yet


----------



## j727s (Apr 11, 2022)

GAN328 Mini Keychain Cube 3x3


The GAN 328 Mini Keychain Cube is a puzzle exactly like the ones that come in the GAN Mosaic Kits. This cool mini 3x3 is not a keychain in itself, rather the holder makes it a keychain. The clasp locks the carrying case together, keeping it safe while portable. Show off your cuber spirit with...




www.thecubicle.com




smaller than the gan 330 lol


----------



## Garf (Apr 12, 2022)

The Moyu Aosu WRM's price has bumped from 43 to 44 dollars. So has the MGC 6 and the Bell V2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 12, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> The Moyu Aosu WRM's price has bumped from 43 to 44 dollars. So has the MGC 6 and the Bell V2


A $44 pyraminx is unheard of. That's insane!


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 12, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> A $44 pyraminx is unheard of. That's insane!


Theres no way right?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 12, 2022)

Tornado v3


----------



## Garf (Apr 12, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> A $44 pyraminx is unheard of. That's insane!


I was referring to that the Bell v2 and MGC 6 were bumped up by a dollar.


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> The Moyu Aosu WRM's price has bumped from 43 to 44 dollars. So has the MGC 6 and the Bell V2


got my mgc 6 when it was still $25. Saved 1 buck


----------



## qwr (Apr 25, 2022)

Tornado v3 in comp setting

apparently airier and hollower than v2 with better corner cutting, which was a downside of the v2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 25, 2022)

Stickerless gigaminx!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/NewCubes/comments/u8o7el


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 25, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Stickerless gigaminx!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NewCubes/comments/u8o7el


That better not be a joke! Those ridges are beautiful!

I think I was off by a year: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/hardware-predictions-for-2021.79554/page-3#post-1466087

And I've been talking a about this for nearly 5 years: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...cement-in-puzzle-hardware.66579/#post-1257427


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 25, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> That better not be a joke! Those ridges are beautiful!
> 
> I think I was off by a year: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/hardware-predictions-for-2021.79554/page-3#post-1466087
> 
> And I've been talking a about this for nearly 5 years: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...cement-in-puzzle-hardware.66579/#post-1257427


Hopefully it's decently priced. The YLM v3 was decent, so I've got some high hopes for this.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 25, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Hopefully it's decently priced. The YLM v3 was decent, so I've got some high hopes for this.


Yuxin has a good track record of producing good puzzles for reasonable prices. I'm guessing this will be in the $35 range.


----------



## willfcc (Apr 25, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Stickerless gigaminx!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NewCubes/comments/u8o7el


FINALLY!!! I, too, have been waiting YEARS for this. STICKERLESS!!!


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 27, 2022)

Okay I may get a gigaminx now if this is true.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 27, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> Okay I may get a gigaminx now if this is true.


Same here. Shengshou being the only current maker of larger minx puzzles and the gigaminx only being available in stickered* has kept me from buying one. A Yuxin stickerless will be top on my list to get.

* - I am 99.99% sure that MF8 made a stickerless gigaminx at some point but can't find any photos. If they did, they are super-rare and it wouldn't be any good anyway.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 27, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Stickerless gigaminx!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NewCubes/comments/u8o7el


I just ordered a Shengshou Gigaminx a couple of days ago, what horrible timing.


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 27, 2022)

Packaging for "upcoming" Diansheng 8x8. I want to be optimistic that this means it is releasing soon but......


----------



## qwr (Apr 28, 2022)

idk what the appeal of gigaminx is but I guess I don't really see the appeal of bigger puzzles that take way too long in general. different puzzles for different folks


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 28, 2022)

qwr said:


> idk what the appeal of gigaminx is but I guess I don't really see the appeal of bigger puzzles that take way too long in general. different puzzles for different folks


For me, I personally love to solve big cubes, they are my favorite type of puzzle, but yeah other people don't want to spend a long time on one puzzle, and I get why people don't like bigger puzzles.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

I only do 3x3 so those dont really matter to me lol


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 3, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just ordered a Shengshou Gigaminx a couple of days ago, what horrible timing.



The Shengshou Gigaminx is good though. I have the black and the white versions. And they come with an entire set of stickers if you should lose one. 

ime it's the tiny triangle pieces that come lose. (and it's because Shengshou puzzles are so greasy out of the box for some reason.)


----------



## AJT17 (May 3, 2022)

Has anyone ordered the JPermillion cube, but they still haven't gotten it, because I ordered mine like the day after it came out, but it still hasn't arrived.


Kaiju_cube said:


> The Shengshou Gigaminx is good though. I have the black and the white versions. And they come with an entire set of stickers if you should lose one.
> 
> ime it's the tiny triangle pieces that come lose. (and it's because Shengshou puzzles are so greasy out of the box for some reason.)


It is definitely a good puzzle, but I like stickerless puzzles a lot more, especially when this one has a lot of stickers that have the opportunity to come up. Also yeah it was very greasy out of the box.


----------



## ender9994 (May 3, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Has anyone ordered the JPermillion cube, but they still haven't gotten it, because I ordered mine like the day after it came out, but it still hasn't arrived.
> 
> It is definitely a good puzzle, but I like stickerless puzzles a lot more, especially when this one has a lot of stickers that have the opportunity to come up. Also yeah it was very greasy out of the box.



Isn't it still listed as "pre-order" and expected to ship mid May?


----------



## AJT17 (May 3, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Isn't it still listed as "pre-order" and expected to ship mid May?


I saw that, but I also saw that some people on youtube had already gotten one, so I was just curious, and I only looked at it again to see that it was expected to ship mid May after I made that post.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I saw that, but I also saw that some people on youtube had already gotten one, so I was just curious, and I only looked at it again to see that it was expected to ship mid May after I made that post.


They probably got sent it early because they may be sponsored by speedcubeshop or may be a tester for scs


----------



## AJT17 (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> They probably got sent it early because they may be sponsored by speedcubeshop or may be a tester for scs


That makes sense, I didn't even think of that, thank you for sharing that.


----------



## AJT17 (May 12, 2022)

I just got my JPermillion cube, and I really like it. Now I will just do a bunch of solves to see if it will become my main or not.


----------



## ender9994 (May 15, 2022)

Sorry for the size. Editing photo size on chrome mobile browser is still broken for me


----------



## Tabe (May 16, 2022)

Now listed on SCS, too, for $69.95 as well.


----------



## Garf (May 16, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Sorry for the size. Editing photo size on chrome mobile browser is still broken for me
> 
> View attachment 19318
> 
> ...


This still doesn't change my mind about liking non-WCA puzzles.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 16, 2022)

I'm really excited about that 8x8. Trying to psyche myself up to pay $70. for it though


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm really excited about that 8x8. Trying to psyche myself up to pay $70. for it though


It's not $70, it's $69 (nice) with spare change


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> It's not $70, it's $69 (nice) with spare change


It is technically $70. Think of the taxes!


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> It is technically $70. Think of the taxes!


What taxes? Yall have shipping taxes?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> What taxes? Yall have shipping taxes?


Everything has taxes. Its sad


----------



## Tabe (May 16, 2022)

The Diansheng 8x8M is now up on the Cubicle as well - except for $79.95 instead of SCS's $69.95.


----------



## ender9994 (May 16, 2022)

Tabe said:


> The Diansheng 8x8M is now up on the Cubicle as well - except for $79.95 instead of SCS's $69.95.


It is now discounted down to $69.99. Maybe they didn't expect SCS to be as aggressive with pricing as they were.

That being said, I did think this cube was going to be a bit less expensive overall. Still an easy pre-order though. Hopefully 9x9 is not far behind. That, or a theoretical 10x10 is probably the largest puzzle I would care about owning a magnetized version of.


----------



## Tabe (May 16, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> It is now discounted down to $69.99. Maybe they didn't expect SCS to be as aggressive with pricing as they were.
> 
> That being said, I did think this cube was going to be a bit less expensive overall. Still an easy pre-order though. Hopefully 9x9 is not far behind. That, or a theoretical 10x10 is probably the largest puzzle I would care about owning a magnetized version of.


Yeah, with top-quality magnetic 7x7s being as cheap as $35 - and often less - and budget ones being $20 - I would have thought the 8x8 would be more like $50. Heck, Diansheng's own magnetic 7x7 is $23 - this is 3x as much.

I'll still buy it though.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 17, 2022)

I was hoping for around $50 as well. 

$70 makes me pause to think about it.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 17, 2022)

70§ for an 8x8 is expensive, even if it's M. also btw goofy price
https://www.thecubicle.com/products/mefferts-hollow-cube-3x3?_pos=1&_sid=850718416&_ss=r


----------



## Tabe (May 18, 2022)

Shengshou has released a magnetic Square-2:





__





SengSo Mr. M SQ-2 Magnetic Speed Cube Stickerless_Square-0 1 2_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 18, 2022)

Has anyone heard any new aside from Picubeshop about Dayan’s NeZha 5x5? I’m curious what the size is and when it will release.


----------



## Tabe (May 21, 2022)

The Qiyi OS cubes are out now and Cubezz has them. There's blue, orange, and purple variations. This is the blue one - $15:





__





QiYi MoFangGe 2x2 OC Cube Vibrant Fresh Blue_2x2x2 Mini Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com


----------



## Tabe (May 23, 2022)

There's apparently two versions of the Diansheng 8x8M - primary plastic and black plastic:






DianSheng Galaxy 8M 8x8 Magnetic Speed Cube Stickerless with Primary Core_4x4x4 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com










DianSheng Galaxy 8M 8x8 Magnetic Speed Cube Stickerless with Black Core_4x4x4 & Up_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com





If I get a choice, I'm taking the black.


----------



## Garf (May 23, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Has anyone heard any new aside from Picubeshop about Dayan’s NeZha 5x5? I’m curious what the size is and when it will release.


Review: 



Gives me valk vibes.


----------



## UncleFrank (May 29, 2022)

Qiyi X-Man Wingy V2 skewb coming soon - https://www.instagram.com/p/CeDNwsjlgPV/
and - https://www.instagram.com/p/CeFaoiHKVV2/


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 30, 2022)

anything about the rs3m 2022 or wrm 2022 yet? any other upcoming 3x3s?


----------



## UncleFrank (May 30, 2022)

Qiyi posted another Instagram this morning, of the Wingy V2's other corners adjustments -
https://www.instagram.com/p/CeLSNnShoQw/


----------



## UncleFrank (May 31, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ... any other upcoming 3x3s?


Tornado V3. and in the video Picubeshop released about it, one of the comments said a Dayan Tengyun V3 was coming, too.


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Tornado V3. and in the video Picubeshop released about it, one of the comments said a Dayan Tengyun V3 was coming, too.


Do you work for the cubing FBI or something like the CSI? You know a lot of intellect about new cubing hardware...


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 2, 2022)

Double 4x4 and double 5x5 on TC:








4x4 Double Cube


The 4x4 Double Cube is actually two puzzle combined into one! This puzzle consists of two 4x4s joined along a shared edge. This puzzle make a great conversation or display piece, and it's also fun to solve!




www.thecubicle.com












5x5 Double Cube


The 5x5 Double Cube is two 5x5s joined along a shared edge. If you can solve a single 5x5, you can solve this interesting looking puzzle. Sit it on your desk, display it, this puzzle is sure to attract attention!




www.thecubicle.com





Also 7x7 Mirror Cube. $150.








Lee Mirror 7x7 Cube


The Lee Mirror 7x7 is a 7x7 puzzle that you solve by shape rather than color. This puzzle was built on a standard 7x7 with 3D printed extensions. This is currently the largest order mirror cube available. It comes with an extra set of stickers.




www.thecubicle.com





OS Cube is finally out.








QiYi OS Cube 2x2


The QiYi OS Cube is a 2x2 with a twist. This puzzle is magnetic, larger than a standard 2x2, and the "tiles" on it pop in and out depending on the turns your make. The solved state is a cube with perfectly flat faces. Give it a shot and see if you can do it!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Garf (Jun 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Double 4x4 and double 5x5 on TC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@&*($&!*&)&*[email protected]*)&*R!&($(&@$&%[email protected]$*[email protected]$&*([email protected]*&%*[email protected](


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 2, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> @&*($&!*&)&*[email protected]*)&*R!&($(&@$&%[email protected]$*[email protected]$&*([email protected]*&%*[email protected](


Super post, adds to the conversation amazingly. The most useful thing I've seen all day.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 3, 2022)

The diansheng magnetic 8x8 has been shipped/delivered by thecubicle. Can't wait to get home and try it out


----------



## qwr (Jun 3, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Do you work for the cubing FBI or something like the CSI? You know a lot of intellect about new cubing hardware...


If you want to stay up to date, follow cube company social media, especially PiCube. Since they're based in China they usually have info earlier than other companies. However their reviews are in Chinese and may not have English subtitles. Hope you can understand Chinese


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 4, 2022)

qwr said:


> If you want to stay up to date, follow cube company social media, especially PiCube. Since they're based in China they usually have info earlier than other companies. However their reviews are in Chinese and may not have English subtitles. Hope you can understand Chinese


*read

Also I heard word about a GAN 5x5, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> *read
> 
> Also I heard word about a GAN 5x5, can anyone confirm?


There was this interview with the dude who made GAN, he said in 2022 they will release a 5x5 and a squan


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> *read
> 
> Also I heard word about a GAN 5x5, can anyone confirm?


No, I purposely didn't use read because their reviews have spoken narration


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 4, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> Also I heard word about a GAN 5x5, can anyone confirm?


Cubicle had a video interview with Jiang Ganyuan, founder of Gan, back in November.
He says Gan will be releasing a 5x5 and SQ1, just after 3:07 in this video -


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 4, 2022)

Another Insta post from Qiyi this morning: 
"X-man Design Wingy V2
See you on June 8th!"
. https://www.instagram.com/p/CeYBH0-NAxS


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 4, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Has anyone heard any new aside from Picubeshop about Dayan’s NeZha 5x5? I’m curious what the size is and when it will release.


There is also the cubezz pre-order post for it

Dayan Nezha preorder


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2022)

Is the Dayan 5x5 their first attempt at a 5x5? I know they had a very old 4x4 from back in the Shengshou days
Also is Nezha referencing the legendary character? Dayan has a flair for the dramatic names like Tengyun.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 4, 2022)

qwr said:


> Is the Dayan 5x5 their first attempt at a 5x5? I know they had a very old 4x4 from back in the Shengshou days
> Also is Nezha referencing the legendary character? Dayan has a flair for the dramatic names like Tengyun.


Afaik it is their first ya.


----------



## qwr (Jun 5, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Afaik it is their first ya.


It's kinda surprising they chose to release a 5x5 instead of a new 4x4 (even if a 4x4 is a 5x5 internally)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 7, 2022)

DaYan NeZha 5x5 M (Standard)


The Dayan Nezha 5x5 is an ultra-lightweight, magnetic, polished 5x5 with the traditional Dayan feel that everyone loves. You can find the strong version by clicking here.




www.thecubicle.com












DaYan NeZha 5x5 M (Strong)


The Dayan Nezha 5x5 is an ultra-lightweight, magnetic, polished 5x5 with the traditional Dayan feel that everyone loves. This stronger version has a more pronounced magnetic feel. You can find the standard version by clicking here.




www.thecubicle.com





For pre-order on TC now.


----------



## j727s (Jun 7, 2022)

GAN12 M MagLev 3x3


The GAN12 M MagLev 3x3 "CHAN" Edition is a limited release for Summer! This puzzle comes with stunning transparent red or green internals with an off white outer finish. Every CHAN GAN12 comes with a collectible pouch, cube box, and pamphlets. They also come with a set of replacement magnets in...




www.thecubicle.com





looks nice


----------



## qwr (Jun 8, 2022)

J727S said:


> GAN12 M MagLev 3x3
> 
> 
> The GAN12 M MagLev 3x3 "CHAN" Edition is a limited release for Summer! This puzzle comes with stunning transparent red or green internals with an off white outer finish. Every CHAN GAN12 comes with a collectible pouch, cube box, and pamphlets. They also come with a set of replacement magnets in...
> ...


the colors look really good

the collector in me wants it but I need to play more with my current puzzles


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 8, 2022)

X-Man Wingy V2 is now up for pre-order on Speedcubeshop, $21.95, estimated ship date of June 24.

Cubezz has it listed as in stock, $16.99.


----------



## j727s (Jun 8, 2022)

3 new gan lubes on the cubicle; maintenance, accel, and mastery

prob going to buy them all lol








GAN Lube I - Maintenance


GAN Lube I - Maintenance is a medium viscosity silicone lubricant intended to keep your puzzle moving smoothly over time. Just add a couple drops when you're puzzle feels like it is drying out and you're all set!




www.thecubicle.com












GAN Lube II - Accel


GAN Lube II - Accel is a very light, silicone based lubricant intended to give you puzzle a boost of speed. Just add a few drops to the mechanism, and you're off!




www.thecubicle.com












GAN Lube III - Mastery


GAN Lube III - Mastery is a heavy silicone based lubricant intended for the hardware for maintenance and/or the pieces to give more control.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## qwr (Jun 8, 2022)

J727S said:


> 3 new gan lubes on the cubicle; maintenance, accel, and mastery
> 
> prob going to buy them all lol
> 
> ...


well tell us if it's the same as silicone or traxxas


----------



## qwr (Jun 23, 2022)

same feelings as the picube review from jrcuber: light and quick turning while not popping. I have high hopes for this one 






camcuber is more critical of the turning


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

Really interesting how different Cameron and Jesse's comments were on this puzzle!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Really interesting how different Cameron and Jesse's comments were on this puzzle!


In general ScS and TC reviews are very different. If I recall correctly, Cameron has had quite a few finger injuries, so that could definitely affect his perception of cubes.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 24, 2022)

This came out of nowhere! Unfortunately looks like it will have the same annoying packaging as the 8x8.


----------



## qwr (Jun 24, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Really interesting how different Cameron and Jesse's comments were on this puzzle!


I think Cameron may have old style turning that doesn't work with really light and loose puzzles. Though recent GAN cubes have been like that, though more stable.



ender9994 said:


> This came out of nowhere! Unfortunately looks like it will have the same annoying packaging as the 8x8.
> 
> View attachment 19732



Andy Mok has an unboxing already:


----------



## J41 (Jun 24, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Really interesting how different Cameron and Jesse's comments were on this puzzle!


Yeah - from two very highly respected cubers. Goes to show how big an impact personal preference has.


----------



## qwr (Jun 24, 2022)

J41 said:


> Yeah - from two very highly respected cubers. Goes to show how big an impact personal preference has.


Respected as content creators, not as high level cubers (especially not for big cubes). But I get the sense Cameron doesn't have impressions that are too general because he didn't set up the cube and solve with it enough. For some reason I get the feeling Andy Mok spent more time with the cube


----------



## qwr (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 6, 2022)

Moyu RS skewb coming soon. Price around $10, dual adjustment system, magnet positioning system with core magnets (similar to gan enhanced). Hope it's good.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 8, 2022)

I think Moyu can make the RS3M 2022 glossy and have stronger magnets


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 8, 2022)

Has anyone seen the wow cube


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 9, 2022)

Tried out the Dayan Nezha 5×5×5 for a bit in the afternoon. I'm way too out of practice on 555 to give a proper verdict, plus I wasn't going to spend three hours at the shop busting out an ao50, but:

1. Too loose out of the box. Pops and lockups happen a lot. On the flip side, lockups aren't too hard to fix either.
2. Magnets (in the standard version) aren't especially strong, and there isn't a pronounced magnetic click like on, say, the MGC. I don't mind this (hi I still main a Tengyun v1 for 2H), but if you really like feeling the magnets snap into place, you're not going to get that from this cube.
3. The caps of the t-centre pieces are prone to coming off. You may have to glue them in if you want to main this cube, lest you get two centre caps come off during a solve and DNF it.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 9, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Has anyone seen the wow cube


Tingman has a review of one on his channel.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 9, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> I think Moyu can make the RS3M 2022 glossy and have stronger magnets


A little bit stronger magnets ootb would be nice. Assuming they make a 2022 version.


----------



## hyn (Jul 11, 2022)

Moyu RS Skewb is out on speedcubeshop for $9 USD


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

hyn said:


> Moyu RS Skewb is out on speedcubeshop


and cubezz and ziicube.

There's a supposedly new Cyclone Boys K-Xuan magnetic 4x4 up on Speedcubeshop for $20usd, and also on Cubezz.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Apparently Max Siauw told me that he uses a tornado v3 m which has not been released by qiyi but it’s good apparently
so I’m hoping that I do enough chores to earn money to buy that.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Apparently Max Siauw told me that he uses a tornado v3 m which has not been released by qiyi but it’s good apparently
> so I’m hoping that I do enough chores to earn money to buy that.


Correct, it has not been released to the public yet. Max has several videos on his youtube channel of him using a V3 in competition, where he has set at least 2 pb averages and a 3rd in world single 4.03 with it. Yeah, I think he likes it.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 11, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Apparently Max Siauw told me that he uses a tornado v3 m which has not been released by qiyi but it’s good apparently
> so I’m hoping that I do enough chores to earn money to buy that.


Max Park does too, i was at a comp with him and his mom showed me.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 17, 2022)

Gan's new Monster Go Cube is dubbed "RS3M Killer" by Gan and SCS!








Monster Go EDU 3x3 Magnetic


Monster Go EDU 3x3 Magnetic by GAN Cube is an updated version of the previous flagship and is here for the sole purpose of being the best bang for your buck.




speedcubeshop.com





It's only $11.95, making it very hard for Moyu to compete!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Gan's new Monster Go Cube is dubbed "RS3M Killer" by Gan and SCS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh then is Jperm going to get Jperm Monster Go EDU??


----------



## gsingh (Jul 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Bruh then is Jperm going to get Jperm Monster Go EDU??


how do you watch jperm in china???


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> how do you watch jperm in china???


There are some Chinese platforms where people get approval from Jperm to put his yt videos on here. (CubeRoot has LOADS of videos including Jperms and lots of other people and also WR videos and stuff)


----------



## gsingh (Jul 17, 2022)

Patrick is also now using tornado v3!
it must be really good, with max park, max siauw, and patrick using it


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Patrick is also now using tornado v3!
> it must be really good, with max park, max siauw, and patrick using it


Does anyone know when it will be sold officially? I kind of want to buy it...


----------



## qwr (Jul 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Gan's new Monster Go Cube is dubbed "RS3M Killer" by Gan and SCS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you dethrone a cube at a $9 price point? It's hard to beat performance so it'll come down to feel. If it can have a light feel like gan 12 or classic gan feel like 356 M it'll be a success


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Patrick is also now using tornado v3!
> it must be really good, with max park, max siauw, and patrick using it


Max park???? I thought he uses gan 11


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Max park???? I thought he uses gan 11


He never used the gan 11 that I know of. He was maining the xs and wr m 21 for a while


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Bruh then is Jperm going to get Jperm Monster Go EDU??


lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 18, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> He never used the gan 11 that I know of. He was maining the xs and wr m 21 for a while


He used the max gan 11 when he raced cube head


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

CYCLONE BOYS K-XUAN 4X4 V2 M​
According to TC, 
"The Cyclone Boys K-Xuan 4x4 V2 M is a great performing puzzle. The outer layers glide with the ease of a 3x3. The inners are a bit more stiff, but still perform well. Give it a try if you're looking for a new feel on 4x4!"

It's priced at $20, so it will have to be better then the Mgc for people to actually buy it.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

*"The Solar S4M is a new magnetic 4x4 from DianSheng. It features glossy plastic, vibrant stickerless shades, and smooth turning right out of the box. "*


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

*The GAN 251 V2 is a non-magnetic, adjustable 2x2 from GAN. This is a lightweight, fast turning puzzle with a matte exterior and GAN's classic stickerless bright shades.*


----------



## Tabe (Jul 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> CYCLONE BOYS K-XUAN 4X4 V2 M​View attachment 20006
> According to TC,
> "The Cyclone Boys K-Xuan 4x4 V2 M is a great performing puzzle. The outer layers glide with the ease of a 3x3. The inners are a bit more stiff, but still perform well. Give it a try if you're looking for a new feel on 4x4!"
> 
> It's priced at $20, so it will have to be better then the Mgc for people to actually buy it.


I'm probably the only person on the planet who bought the first K-Xuan. It sucked. I'd be stunned if the v3 is a lot better.


----------



## qwr (Jul 19, 2022)

Lol I'm not optimistic about cyclone boys or diansheng. gan really made another 2x2


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 20, 2022)

They're just teasing us at this point: 





Chessboard Gigaminx Magic Cube Version A_Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> They're just teasing us at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW two of my favorite things: megaminx and chess!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 20, 2022)

Ima make a video with the rs3m 2020 and the monster go cube


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 20, 2022)

monster go is a sub brand of gan so 12 bucks!!!


----------



## qwr (Jul 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> WOW two of my favorite things: megaminx and chess!


I just had a horrible idea: a 10x10 but with custom chess piece stickers so you could tediously swap in and out stickers using commutators


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2022)

qwr said:


> I just had a horrible idea: a 10x10 but with custom chess piece stickers so you could tediously swap in and out stickers using commutators


8x8*
Good idea, lol!


----------



## qwr (Jul 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> 8x8*
> Good idea, lol!


I mean 8x8 in the center, since the edges and corners are disproportionate 

anyway looking at the chessboard gigaminx, unlike an even layer puzzle, you cannot even scramble it right?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jul 21, 2022)

qwr said:


> I just had a horrible idea: a 10x10 but with custom chess piece stickers so you could tediously swap in and out stickers using commutators


That would be fun if your good with commutators


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 21, 2022)

qwr said:


> I just had a horrible idea: a 10x10 but with custom chess piece stickers so you could tediously swap in and out stickers using commutators


related








Chess on a Rubik’s Cube!!!


First chess game on the surface of a Rubik’s Cube??




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## willfcc (Jul 21, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> They're just teasing us at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really! It's been almost 3 months since Yuxin posted their stickerless gigaminx video on YT. Chessboards are just a paperweight, IMHO. Can't even be scrambled.


----------



## qwr (Jul 22, 2022)

Hope you can understand Chinese. They're not even putting any English in the title at this point


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 22, 2022)

Maglev version of the new Moyu RS skewb that was released earlier this month.

correction.
Moyu just posted on IG that it's a Moyu Weilong Skewb Maglev -








MoYu-Cube on Instagram: ""This is what a flagship Skewb should be like!" MoYu Weilong Skewb MagLev is released today! Magnetic Positioning/ Dual-Adjustment System/ Dragon Scales Anti-sticky/ Five-Level Magnets Strength New Upgraded MagLev Version Giv


MoYu-Cube shared a post on Instagram: ""This is what a flagship Skewb should be like!" MoYu Weilong Skewb MagLev is released today! Magnetic Positioning/ Dual-Adjustment System/ Dragon Scales Anti-sticky/ Five-Level Magnets Strength New Upgraded MagLev Version Giveaway here: ①Follow our...




www.instagram.com







https://imgur.com/2DhQ2f5


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 23, 2022)

HEY GUYS MOYU has decided to make new skewbs!!! Featuring the Weilong Skewb with cooolllll sickkkkk internals and RS skewb! Can’t wait to buy them what do y’all think!


----------



## HarrisonM (Jul 23, 2022)

Moyu Weilong Maglev Skewb looks sick


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 23, 2022)

the skewbicle


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> HEY GUYS MOYU has decided to make new skewbs!!! Featuring the Weilong Skewb with cooolllll sickkkkk internals and RS skewb! Can’t wait to buy them what do y’all think!


Woah the design looks cool in picture. I hope it is better than my Gan Skewb!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 23, 2022)

I can vouch for the RS Skewb. For $10 it's a really good entry level skewb.
I think the Weilong Skewb will hit out mailbox in a couple days so I'll come back and update if there's no videos out.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 23, 2022)

If it's stickered i'd buy it.


----------



## Anthonycube (Jul 23, 2022)

Does the Weilong only come in maglev


----------



## Anthonycube (Jul 23, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Does the Weilong only come in maglev


I'm guessing yes because that's all I can find on the cubicle


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 23, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Does the Weilong only come in maglev


I don’t think so its probably like the wrm


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Lol why so many peoples angry because of my comment?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 23, 2022)

cirnov2 said:


> Lol why so many peoples angry because of my comment?


Because I once owned a stickered cube until all the stickers are peeled off because of the amount I practice.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 23, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> HEY GUYS MOYU has decided to make new skewbs!!! Featuring the Weilong Skewb with cooolllll sickkkkk internals and RS skewb! Can’t wait to buy them what do y’all think!


Probably gonna replace my old skewb with this, those internals look amazing, but red would have looked beter imo.


cirnov2 said:


> If it's stickered i'd buy it.


STICKERS FTW


----------



## HarrisonM (Jul 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> the skewbicle


speedskewbshop


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 23, 2022)

HarrisonM said:


> speedskewbshop


ziiskewb and skewbzz


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 24, 2022)

If anyone gets it can you tell me if it's better than the xman wingy v2?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 24, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Maglev version of the new Moyu RS skewb that was released earlier this month.
> 
> correction.
> Moyu just posted on IG that it's a Moyu Weilong Skewb Maglev -
> ...


Any info on when this releases and how much it will be?

Also any info on when and how much the tornado ve is?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 24, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Any info on when this releases and how much it will be?
> 
> Also any info on when and how much the tornado ve is?











MoYu WeiLong Skewb (MagLev)


The MoYu WeiLong Skewb (Maglev) is the next step in skewb technology. With opposing magnets replacing the traditional spring, this skewb is at the pinnacle of design. Adjust compression, magnet strength, and tension with ease on the MoYu WeiLong Skewb (Maglev). Comes with: MoYu WeiLong Skewb...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 24, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Any info on when this releases and how much it will be?
> 
> Also any info on when and how much the tornado ve is?


The Weilong Maglev Skewb is already up on several sites. 

No info on a release date for the Tornado V3.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 27, 2022)

New maglev and what appears to be a tool-less adjustment system, by Qiyi.
Images from the patent -


https://imgur.com/pT4cLrn

The patent is just for the adjustment system. The various cores are just example applications of the adjustment system.
and the patent itself -


http://epub.cnipa.gov.cn/patent/CN216824758U


.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 27, 2022)

haha round megaminx, maglev time machine cube


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 27, 2022)

cirnov2 said:


> haha round megaminx, maglev time machine cube


Yeah, it looks funny because it's just the core and center pieces, no edge pieces.

The one to the left of that looks like a pyraminx core.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 27, 2022)

It seems like I am in the minority about the Diansheng solar 4x4. I am a big fan of the 2x2 and 3x3 solar versions. For their price point I feel they do great with minimal setup. I also really like the color shades that were used.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 31, 2022)

I swear we are going to get a coreless Gan in 2025.


----------



## Garf (Aug 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


>


Welcome back to the age of jive
Sorry, I had to throw a Billy Joel reference in there.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 1, 2022)

Garf said:


> Welcome back to the age of jive
> Sorry, I had to throw a Billy Joel reference in there.


Dude, you listen to the Piano Man? I love listening to Billy Joel!


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 2, 2022)

Diansheng 10x10m seemingly confirmed by this giveaway. Though I'm wondering if they announced this and i don't remember due to my brain being 85% mush nowadays.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 4, 2022)

Quick update on the Weilong Skweb for anyone that's interested.
MoYu cubes always come on default settings of 1 which is the strongest setting, so the magnets feel strong, will need to change.
The magnet adjustment system isn't exactly in the most convenient of spots.
The cube comes incredibly fast, without lube this cube would be very difficult to control
Purple internals which are noice
Otherwise, I am merely a skweb noob so I'll leave the rest for y'all to work out.


----------



## UncleFrank (Aug 4, 2022)

Zain_A24 said:


> Quick update on the Weilong Skweb for anyone that's interested.
> MoYu cubes always come on default settings of 1 which is the strongest setting, so the magnets feel strong, will need to change.
> The magnet adjustment system isn't exactly in the most convenient of spots.
> The cube comes incredibly fast, without lube this cube would be very difficult to control
> ...


I'm hoping for a non-maglev Weilong skewb, just like they've done with pyraminxes - standard and maglev versions of both RS and Weilong.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> New maglev and what appears to be a tool-less adjustment system, by Qiyi.
> Images from the patent -
> 
> 
> ...


the screws are so small but the handles are so 10000 IQ for adjusting without a tool


----------



## UncleFrank (Aug 6, 2022)

Moyu AoFu WRM 7x7 Magnetic
"Smaller Size and Lighter Feel" -Moyu
65mm
(YJ MGC 7x7 is 68mm, for comparison.)








MoYu-Cube on Instagram: "AoFu WRM 7x7 Magnetic Smaller Size and Lighter Feel Make the world love Chinese cube😘"


MoYu-Cube shared a post on Instagram: "AoFu WRM 7x7 Magnetic Smaller Size and Lighter Feel Make the world love Chinese cube😘". Follow their account to see 430 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## gsingh (Aug 18, 2022)

Gan 12 UI:


----------



## qwr (Aug 18, 2022)

i'm most interested in the tengyun v1 kit because lots of people including me complain the magnets are too weak in an otherwise great cube


----------



## hyn (Aug 18, 2022)

Are the GAN Squan and 5x5 still coming out this year?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 19, 2022)

hyn said:


> Are the GAN Squan and 5x5 still coming out this year?


Don't think they ever said they were coming out this year, just that they're being worked on.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 19, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Don't think they ever said they were coming out this year, just that they're being worked on.


No they said in an interview that they were slated to release this year


----------



## LBr (Aug 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Gan 12 UI:


How much is it


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## One Wheel (Aug 22, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 20506


Now we're talking! That looks like it will be a challenge to magnetize, but probably worth trying.


----------



## qwr (Aug 22, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> Now we're talking! That looks like it will be a challenge to magnetize, but probably worth trying.


If Diansheng can magnetize a 9x9, YuXin should be able to do a gigaminx...


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 22, 2022)

qwr said:


> If Diansheng can magnetize a 9x9, YuXin should be able to do a gigaminx...


I'm sure we'll get a mass-produced magnetic gigaminx eventually. The dodecahedron is a harder shape to fit magnets into, though.


----------



## UncleFrank (Aug 22, 2022)

qwr said:


> If Diansheng can magnetize a 9x9,


Not just 9x9.
Diansheng supposedly has 10x10, 11x11, 12x12, 13x13, & 15x15 magnetized cubes in the works.
Someone posted photos on Reddit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/NewCubes/comments/wsp7e0


----------



## qwr (Aug 22, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Not just 9x9.
> Diansheng supposedly has 10x10, 11x11, 12x12, 13x13, & 15x15 magnetized cubes in the works.
> Someone posted photos on Reddit.
> 
> ...


Good on Diansheng for clawing back into the industry with their niche. I mean if Moyu and Yuxin aren't going to magnetize their lines, Diansheng is happy to oblige


----------



## willfcc (Aug 22, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 20506


Up on thecubicle.com this morning. Yuxin Gigaminx


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 23, 2022)

willfcc said:


> Up on thecubicle.com this morning. Yuxin Gigaminx


Took me a few hours, but that's definitely a PB for interval from puzzle released to order placed.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 23, 2022)

qwr said:


> If Diansheng can magnetize a 9x9, YuXin should be able to do a gigaminx...



I agree. I was surprised this wasn't magnetic. That probably would have been enough to overcome my aversion to buying stickerless puzzles when a stickered alternative exists. I will wait for reviews to see if it is actually a large upgrade in terms of speed. 

It was probably a combination of trying to keep the price down and lack of demand that determined the no magnets. I would happily spend $60ish on a magnetic version, though not sure if I would go much higher.


----------



## willfcc (Aug 23, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> Took me a few hours, but that's definitely a PB for interval from puzzle released to order placed.


I ordered mine BEFORE I posted about it!


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 23, 2022)

willfcc said:


> I ordered mine BEFORE I posted about it!


It's a PB, but that's yet another WR that I'm nowhere close to beating. The truth is my credit card payment was overdue, and I had to go to the bank and pay it before I could order the gigaminx.


----------



## cirnov2 (Aug 25, 2022)

Looks like the G4 timer will stay alive at least 8 months. New matw are on sale.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 26, 2022)

The gigaminx is here and it's real! I don't have time for a full scramble and solve now. Very early impressions: turning is light for the size of the puzzle, slightly catchy with any speed, would be fantastic with very strong magnets. Similar to YLM puzzles before they started getting fancy, reminds me a lot of the YLM 6x6. Pictures next to an X-man Galaxy V2M.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 27, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 20506


At last, a stickerless gigaminx! Sticker issues are the main reason i rarely solve these types of puzzles.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## gsingh (Aug 30, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 20568


Diansheng is making so many good, magnetic cubes for unofficial events, props to them.
@One Wheel , you should have waited a few days, lol.


----------



## LBr (Aug 30, 2022)

I mean, I’ve tried a friends 8x8 and to me it was rlly slow so the gigaminx may have the same issue, the yuxin one may be faster and cheaper, knowing their economical price tag


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @One Wheel , you should have waited a few days, lol.


I might just have to get another one. Doesn't Diansheng have a history of announcing a long time before the puzzles are actually released? 

I doubt I'll wear out the yuxin one before it comes out: I just got a 22:45 PB. I don't have a ton of redundant puzzles other than 3-7 NxN.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 31, 2022)

I got the Yuxin Gigaminx yesterday and love it. Only done one solve on it so far but it's fantastic and it's so great not worrying about tiny stickers falling off like my Shengshou Gigaminx

I finished the solve and got online and I see Diansheng advertising a magnetic Gigaminx, lol. 

I'll get it when it's available. That sounds crazy and really cool.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 6, 2022)

Anything special about this? Just seems like a "new" design to their old version which has the same functions




__





FanXin Timer Black_Puzzle Related Gadgets_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 6, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> Anything special about this? Just seems like a "new" design to their old version which has the same functions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fanxin has an older version? I know Yuxin does, they're on their 3rd or 4th version now.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ender9994 (Sep 7, 2022)

So in terms of upcoming puzzles, we know: 

Gan 13 Releases this week
Tornado V3 Unknown. Testing seen
Dayan Tengyun V3 Unknown. Prototype seen

Diansheng 10x10 m Unknown. Mass production seen
Diansheng gigaminx m Unknown.


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 7, 2022)

Gan posted to IG early this morning. 
Gan 13 realease in 3 days - 








GANCUBE on Instagram: "Meet Maglev New Era at 20:00 Sep. 9th CST. GAN13 Maglev is releasing in 3 days! Have you been ready for a new MAGLEV storm? Follow us, share and leave your comment on this post to join the 3 days countdown lucky draw. 1 lucky


GANCUBE shared a post on Instagram: "Meet Maglev New Era at 20:00 Sep. 9th CST. GAN13 Maglev is releasing in 3 days! Have you been ready for a new MAGLEV storm? Follow us, share and leave your comment on this post to join the 3 days countdown lucky draw. 1 lucky winner will be chosen to win a...




www.instagram.com


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 7, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Gan posted to IG early this morning.
> Gan 13 realease in 3 days -
> 
> 
> ...


Already? Can't you first give us an updated pyra? Or 4x4?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Already? Can't you first give us an updated pyra? Or 4x4?


Or 5x5 or Squan like you promised


----------



## Garf (Sep 8, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Gan posted to IG early this morning.
> Gan 13 realease in 3 days -
> 
> 
> ...


I am scared of this cube.


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Garf said:


> I am scared of this cube.


If you hide your wallet there's nothing to be scared of.


----------



## Sion (Sep 8, 2022)

If ya read my post in the gan 13 thread, if you can't afford it, any GAN cube released since the 11 has a similar enough mechanism to this one. Heck, even the XS-Based models will be similar too.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 8, 2022)

gan13 - GANCube


Age of Maglev, Two Main Features of GAN13 Maglev:1.Maglev Resistance Reduction 2.Auto Aligning



www.gancube.com


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 9, 2022)

lol Tymon's face


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> lol Tymon's face
> View attachment 20653


Outstanding upcoming puzzle!! I wonder if you solve ears or hair first. I'm sure you solve the nose at the end. Is the body part of the puzzle or just like a cube stand?


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 9, 2022)

QiYi posted to IG -








QY Toys on Instagram: "See you this month! #tornadov3 #xmandesign"


QY Toys shared a post on Instagram: "See you this month! #tornadov3 #xmandesign". Follow their account to see 2976 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 14, 2022)

Tornado V3 coming out 9.17!! (hope you can read chinese)


----------



## LBr (Sep 14, 2022)

Nice but why are there no pictures of the cube. It kinda looks like QiYi are celebrating their 3rd birthday (ik that’s not true but you can’t help but think)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 14, 2022)

Three is objectively the best number. Great job Qiyi! 

I like to think that Qiyi is dropping us hints and the TRND V3 will be $33 USD.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 14, 2022)

can't lie I love the v2 and will probably grab a v3 as soon as I see it. 

Good job Qiyi. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 14, 2022)

just saw this..


----------



## LBr (Sep 14, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> just saw this..


Yh they sent it down under to jode and ari


----------



## qwr (Sep 14, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Three is objectively the best number. Great job Qiyi!
> 
> I like to think that Qiyi is dropping us hints and the TRND V3 will be $33 USD.


they don't set US prices. cube stores here do


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Tornado V3 coming out 9.17!! (hope you can read chinese)
> View attachment 20704


Letsss go. Probably gonna get this soon, looks really stable which is what i'm looking for


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 15, 2022)

Release date September 17,2022


----------



## gsingh (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 17, 2022)

Damn, XMD Tornado V3 only $14?? Should be very worth it, I'm probably going to buy it.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Damn, XMD Tornado V3 only $14?? Should be very worth it, I'm probably going to buy it.
> View attachment 20745


holy **** wtf, rs3m killer????


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Damn, XMD Tornado V3 only $14?? Should be very worth it, I'm probably going to buy it.
> View attachment 20745


Where is this from?


----------



## hyn (Sep 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


>


Wait so one of the versions is maglev?


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Damn, XMD Tornado V3 only $14?? Should be very worth it, I'm probably going to buy it.


That's the Chinese price. Expect the US price to be $20.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 17, 2022)

RIP Gan 13


----------



## LBr (Sep 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Damn, XMD Tornado V3 only $14?? Should be very worth it, I'm probably going to buy it.
> View attachment 20745


Tc price it between $25 and $40 depending on which cube you get sooooo


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 17, 2022)

Speedcubeshop and Cubicle have both priced their pre-orders for the Tornado V3
Standard version, Flagship version, Pioneer version - $25, $33, $40


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 17, 2022)

Moyu just hinted at a new release -


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 17, 2022)

Qiyi likes the number 3. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## hyn (Sep 18, 2022)

There'll be a tengyun v3??


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 18, 2022)

oh tish, MoYu has entered the chat. 

hahaha


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 19, 2022)

hyn said:


> There'll be a tengyun v3??


Supposedly.
2 weeks ago-


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 19, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> oh tish, MoYu has entered the chat.
> 
> hahaha


It's supposed to be a 3x3, too. Someone asked Moyu on IG if it was a 3x3 and Moyu said yes.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 21, 2022)

New 3x3 from Maru with maglev and corner core magnets.








Maru VX-3 Core M MagLev


The VX-3 Core M MagLev is the new flagship 3x3 speedcube from Maru. This puzzle has edge/corner as well as corner/core magnetization. There is no magnetic adjustment. Give it a shot and try something new with this new 3x3 from Maru. Comes with: Maru VX-3 Core M MagLev Maru Cube Stand Maru Lube




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Tabe (Sep 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> New 3x3 from Maru with maglev and corner core magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a new black cube...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> New 3x3 from Maru with maglev and corner core magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a really cool looking cube but based off the reception of the Maru VX-3 Core M I don't think it will be a good choice. Especially at that price. Just louder and less controllable.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> New 3x3 from Maru with maglev and corner core magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rounded edge piece, Square corner, circle center...

I feel like I've seen that look before


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 22, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Rounded edge piece, Square corner, circle center...
> 
> I feel like I've seen that look before


Hmm I think its only been on EVERY SINGLE SPEEDCUBE EVER


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 23, 2022)

Has anyone had any luck finding the Rubik's phantom at target? I have been trying to get my hands on one for a bit


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 23, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Hmm I think its only been on EVERY SINGLE SPEEDCUBE EVER



yes every single Gan speedcube ever


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 23, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yes every single Gan speedcube ever


And most Qiyi flagships too...

It looks like a The Valk The Valk 3m but with a stupid center design.


----------



## Sion (Sep 23, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yes every single Gan speedcube ever



The Ganspuzzle III from 2014 would like to have a word with you lol

They also had the Ganspuzzle II as well, but almost nothing about that cube survived the passage of time in terms of information.


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> New 3x3 from Maru with maglev and corner core magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to TheCubicle, don't waste your money on it


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 23, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> According to TheCubicle, don't waste your money on it
> 
> View attachment 20801


Dang the cubicle is savage to maru.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 23, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yes every single Gan speedcube ever


No like EVERY SINGLE SPEED CUBE BY EVERY SINGLE COMPANY EVER


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 23, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding the Rubik's phantom at target? I have been trying to get my hands on one for a bit


buy one on amazon. (prime)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 23, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> According to TheCubicle, don't waste your money on it
> 
> View attachment 20801


While it's certainly true that Maru no longer makes good 3x3's I would not take TC's opinions as fact.

After all, they say that The Valk The Valk Elite m isn't a competitive cube compared to today's options! They also say that the Qiyi MS isn't as good as the Moyu RS3M 2020.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 23, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Can I have the link please? Been checking Amazon quite often and can't find it


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 23, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> After all, they say that The Valk The Valk Elite m isn't a competitive cube compared to today's options!


It wasn't even competitive compared to its _contemporaries_, much less today's options.


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 24, 2022)

DianSheng's new Galaxy 10M, magnetic 10x10, is up on Cubezz - primary or black internals, $71.


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 24, 2022)

Moyu just posted to IG this morning -

New Moyu AoShi WRM 6x6 Magnetic











MoYu-Cube on Instagram: "new 6*6😍"


MoYu-Cube shared a post on Instagram: "new 6*6😍". Follow their account to see 438 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Tabe (Sep 24, 2022)

Man, if it's anything like the Aofu, we are in for a treat. That puzzle rocks.


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 24, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Moyu just posted to IG this morning -
> 
> New Moyu AoShi WRM 6x6 Magnetic
> 
> ...


possibly an mgc killer. if its decently priced, im getting it


----------



## gsingh (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

Jperm has some new cubes.








JPerm Speed Cube Collection 2022


JPerm Speed Cube Collection is a dream come true for any JPerm fan! These cubes are built to JPerm's exact specifications to replicate his favorite speed cubes. Grab the collection and support the JPerm YouTube Channel at the same time! We contribute $15 to the JPerm channel for every set sold...




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Jperm has some new cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to get this, but it is 200 dollars, and I already have a full set of amazing cubes.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

Diansheng Galaxy 10M.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 27, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I would love to get this, but it is 200 dollars, and I already have a full set of amazing cubes.


That are better then the cubes that jperm uses?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 27, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> That are better then the cubes that jperm uses?


*than

Qiyi MS 2x2 and 3x3, every Valk 3x3, Ambition, Valk 5m, Shadow v2m, and Spark m are all better cubes than what Jperm uses. Dylan doesn't use the best, just what he likes.


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 27, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> That are better then the cubes that jperm uses?


personal preference, imo the original mgc is my second favorite 2x2 and my Wrm maglev is also my second favorite 3x3. Maining what your favorite cubing youtuber mains is definitely not a good idea


----------



## the_chad (Sep 27, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Dylan doesn't use the best.



How dare you insult our lord


----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Qiyi MS 2x2 and 3x3 every Valk 3x3, Ambition, Valk 5m, Shadow v2m, and Spark m are all better cubes than what Jperm uses. Dylan doesn't use the best, just what he likes.


Not necessarily. It's completely personal preference. Most people do agree that the ones that Jperm use perform better, but some like the ones you listed. None are objectively better.


Cuber2s said:


> Maining what your favorite cubing youtuber mains is definitely not a good idea


Not really true, you can't really go wrong with these cubes. If the cubes were old shengshou's or v-cube's it would be a different story.


the_chad said:


> How dare you insult our lord


Why must you troll people at every given opportunity.











I agree tho.


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Not really true, you can't really go wrong with these cubes. If the cubes were old shengshou's or v-cube's it would be a different story.


ik but there probably is better cubes for you. At least try them before getting them


----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> ik but there probably is better cubes for you. At least try them before getting them


Not everyone can try cubes before getting them.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 27, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> That are better then the cubes that jperm uses?


They could at least be equivalent, because most of them are the same ones that Jperm uses.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Sep 27, 2022)

I thought this thread was about upcoming puzzles. Not philosophical discussions about Jperm's cubes.
His main 3x3 is the RS3M 2020
Why?

Edit: I stopped the thread.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Diansheng Galaxy 10M.



I don't know Chinese but I hear some smack talk about Moyu and Qiyi!


----------



## LBr (Sep 27, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> *than
> 
> Qiyi MS 2x2 and 3x3, every Valk 3x3, Ambition, Valk 5m, Shadow v2m, and Spark m are all better cubes than what Jperm uses. Dylan doesn't use the best, just what he likes.


You worship qiyi. Not saying I care but that’s not going to make your selection of cubes objectively better


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 27, 2022)

LBr said:


> You worship qiyi. Not saying I care but that’s not going to make your selection of cubes objectively better


I never said it was objectively better. I never provided any proof for my claim, it can hardly be objective if I don't even attempt to prove. And I take offense to your word usage. Perhaps you have some ridiculous idea about my personal life, but I take words literally and I definitely do not worship a company that manufactures plastic. Perhaps you should look up the literal definition of words before you use them, you may find it enriching.


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Sep 27, 2022)

the_chad said:


> How dare you insult our lord



Your point?


----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> View attachment 20832
> Your point?


Am I the only one who has no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what you're talking about.


EO is a part of zz, which is against the_chad's very being.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I don't know Chinese but I hear some smack talk about Moyu and Qiyi!


I am not a fan of the different colored caps covering the magnets. That said magnetic 10x10 is definitely something to be excited about.


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Jperm has some new cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get them individually, doesn't have to be the whole set at once - 








JPerm Collection







speedcubeshop.com


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Diansheng Galaxy 10M.


Don't understand Chinese? I've got you covered.

English subtitles.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 28, 2022)

that was really cool @xyzzy , thanks


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 28, 2022)

Tell me anything you don't understand and I can be your online translator


----------



## LBr (Sep 28, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> EO is a part of zz, which is against the_chad's very being.


Eo as a step means turning each edge into a good edge as per a certain orientation, eo recog is just used as a way to determine whether an edge is good or bad when not all the edges are good


----------



## SzokL (Sep 28, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> Don't understand Chinese? I've got you covered.
> 
> English subtitles.


Oh my god! Thanks.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 28, 2022)

DianSheng Galaxy 10x10 M


The DianSheng Galaxy 10x10 M is the world's first mass produced 10x10 with magnets! This puzzle features a larger, slightly concave outer layer for better grip and turning. It's time to start speed solving 10x10!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

Why would you get the jperm cubes, or any creator cube??? You can just buy the normal cubes for half the price and set them up to your preference. Ther is a high possibility his setups don‘t suit you.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 29, 2022)

I got a JPerm 3x3 and it just leaked grease constantly. Months after purchase it was still leaking grease. Every time I picked it up it's like it was covered in grease like a brand new Shengshou cube. 

Finally after more than 6 months I wrote SCS and told them and showed them pictures of how wet the cube constantly was, and this is after being cleaned over and over and over, and to their credit they reimbursed me the cost of the cube. 

But it's the only 'pro setup' cube I ever bought, and honestly it was an awful experience.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

New 5x5 from Shengshou








ShengShou YuFeng 5x5 M


The YuFeng 5x5 M is a magnetic 5x5 from ShengShou. This puzzle features a modern mechanism and good turning right out of the box. Break the mold and try something new with this new 5x5 speedcube from ShengShou!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## gsingh (Oct 3, 2022)

Aoshi WRM








MoYu AoShi 6x6 WR M


The MoYu AoShi 6x6 WR M is the latest in the WR line from MoYu. This puzzle has over 140 magnets, great corner cutting, improved anti-lock mechanism, and much more!If you do this event, or if you're just curious about it, the AoShi WR M is a great choice!




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Tabe (Oct 3, 2022)

Super excited for this one. The Aofu WRM is incredible. Hopefully, the Aoshi is, too.

It's 2mm smaller and 26g lighter than the MGC. A lot more money but significantly smaller which should be great.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 4, 2022)

Gan's close to announcing a new cube, but we don't know what it is, yet. Or do we?
SpeedCubeReview just did an unboxing video the other day of the Gan 13, but in the first 20 seconds of the vid he says he got 2 cubes from Gan, he'll look at the other one later, not going to tell what it is, but it's really interesting and Gan hasn't announced it yet - 



So, can we assume it's either a 5x5 or SQ1, that Gan said last year that they were going to release this year? I think a Gan sq1 would be interesting, but a 5x5 would just be 'meh'.


----------



## Garf (Oct 4, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Gan's close to announcing a new cube, but we don't know what it is, yet. Or do we?
> SpeedCubeReview just did an unboxing video the other day of the Gan 13, but in the first 20 seconds of the vid he says he got 2 cubes from Gan, he'll look at the other one later, not going to tell what it is, but it's really interesting and Gan hasn't announced it yet -
> 
> 
> ...


Last time gan made a big cube, it wasn't good. The outer layers were decent, but the inners were meh. It was a 4x4, though, and a good 4x4 was hard to make back then.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 4, 2022)

it could be the 13 version of the Leap or Duo, also.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 7, 2022)

SengSo YuFeng magnetic 4x4 and 5x5, UV coated, available at Cubezz



https://imgur.com/wNivXwU


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 7, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> SengSo YuFeng magnetic 4x4 and 5x5, UV coated, available at Cubezz
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/wNivXwU


these probably won't be great. stick to the mgc line.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 8, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Gan's close to announcing a new cube, but we don't know what it is, yet. Or do we?
> SpeedCubeReview just did an unboxing video the other day of the Gan 13, but in the first 20 seconds of the vid he says he got 2 cubes from Gan, he'll look at the other one later, not going to tell what it is, but it's really interesting and Gan hasn't announced it yet -
> 
> 
> ...


I would love for GAN to release a square-1 it would be interesting to see what new tech they bring to it, but the 5x5 probably wouldn't be too good, based on their 4x4.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm guessing it's a 5x5, since they also sent an unreleased product to Brandon Nunez, who specializes in 5x5.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 10, 2022)

Have anyone heard of the Monster GO mirror blocks? Is it magnetic?


----------



## LBr (Oct 10, 2022)

No but if I use some background knowledge I can understand this release since monster go is a gan brand. As for magnetisation the monster go pyraminx and skewb and 2x2 aren’t magnetic, only 3x3, so my immediate guess would be no


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 10, 2022)

My guess would be that it won't be magnetic, but have a similar performance to the GAN mirror blocks.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 10, 2022)

Moyu Super RS3M
and
Moyu RS Skewb Maglev


https://imgur.com/a/jetPeoy


I know absolutely nothing about them. Someone just posted them on Reddit, copied from Twitter -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579444955013009408


----------



## hyn (Oct 10, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Moyu Super RS3M


Someone give the person who named this a raise


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 10, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 20901
> Have anyone heard of the Monster GO mirror blocks? Is it magnetic?


The mechanism looks more or less the same so I’m gonna guess it’s the same cube but yellow and non-magnetic


----------



## Sion (Oct 11, 2022)

Looking at the mechanism of the super rs3m, it only looks like they added a mesh pattern and "Ganified" the center caps a bit.

Maybe they made it lighter, but I don't know.

My opinion, until the official weight comes out: you don't have a need to get this cube if you already have the rs3m2020. Perhaps it might be worth looking into if it's substantialy lighter, but atm, it's only topical and superficial changes.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 12, 2022)

More on the Super RS3M.
3 versions, with specs, on Moyu's IG - 





Instagram







www.instagram.com












MoYu-Cube on Instagram: "SUPER RS3M~👏"


MoYu-Cube shared a post on Instagram: "SUPER RS3M~👏". Follow their account to see 438 posts.




www.instagram.com







https://imgur.com/rLSWkFq


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 12, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> More on the Super RS3M.
> 3 versions, with specs, on Moyu's IG -
> 
> 
> ...


We're really going back to ball cores....


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 12, 2022)

moyu had the balls to put a ball core.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 12, 2022)

I am certainly intrigued to try every version but I do find myself puzzled by the use of a ball core.


----------



## Sion (Oct 12, 2022)

Anything over 100 grams in today's market is arguably way too heavy to be considered decently viable. 

For moyu to release a cube that's 171 grams concerns me as to whether or not moyu is in touch, especially considering when a lot of the most popular cubes are 90-100 grams lighter. 

At this point, I'll strongly suggest sticking with the original.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 12, 2022)

WHY IS IT 173 GRAMS!!!???
The 2020 version feels heavy to me at 86 grams, but they added almost 100 grams! What is moyu playing at...


----------



## Tabe (Oct 12, 2022)

Sion said:


> Anything over 100 grams in today's market is arguably way too heavy to be considered decently viable.
> 
> For moyu to release a cube that's 171 grams concerns me as to whether or not moyu is in touch, especially considering when a lot of the most popular cubes are 90-100 grams lighter.
> 
> At this point, I'll strongly suggest sticking with the original.


That has GOT to be something other than the weight of the cubes. There's no way they're releasing a cube in 2022 that's 60+ grams heavier than an Aolong v2.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 12, 2022)

Tabe said:


> That has GOT to be something other than the weight of the cubes. There's no way they're releasing a cube in 2022 that's 60+ grams heavier than an Aolong v2.


Maybe they're including the packaging weight or something?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Maybe they're including the packaging weight or something?


That would be my guess.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 12, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I am certainly intrigued to try every version but I do find myself puzzled by the use of a ball core.


I’m pretty sure it’s basically just a snap on casing housing magnets in the shape of a ball that goes around a normal core. It’s not a true/traditional ball core.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 12, 2022)

Tabe said:


> That has GOT to be something other than the weight of the cubes. There's no way they're releasing a cube in 2022 that's 60+ grams heavier than an Aolong v2.


I believe the infographic was printed wrong. The product page on SCS lists the cube weights at 105,115,&120 grams.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 12, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> I believe the infographic was printed wrong. The product page on SCS lists the cube weights at 105,115,&120 grams.


Hopefully


----------



## gsingh (Oct 12, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> I believe the infographic was printed wrong. The product page on SCS lists the cube weights at 105,115,&120 grams.


120 grams is still WAY too much tho.


----------



## Sion (Oct 12, 2022)

Okay! Math time math time!

Subtracting the packaging weight from the cube of the original rs3m2020 gives us a weight of 33g. Doing the same for the rs3m2021 gives us 30g.

Let's go with the heavier packaging and tack on those 3 grams to be nice.

115-33=82 (heavy ish but nice)
122-33=89 (heavier, like using a cube from 2016-2017.)
173-33= 140 (no.)

Again, I think it's packaging, but realistically, unless the mesh pattern and GAN centers actually do something meaningful, I don't really see the point here lol


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 12, 2022)

Sion said:


> Anything over 100 grams in today's market is arguably way too heavy to be considered decently viable.
> 
> For moyu to release a cube that's 171 grams concerns me as to whether or not moyu is in touch, especially considering when a lot of the most popular cubes are 90-100 grams lighter.



I'm wondering if someone screwed up in listing the weights, because SpeedCubeShop has them up for pre-order and has different weights listed. 
It sounds like it might be the entire package weight, instead of just the cube.


----------



## hyn (Oct 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 120 grams is still WAY too much tho.


arm day, every day


----------



## hyn (Oct 12, 2022)

It's 10,15 and 20 USD on the cubicle


----------



## Nredax13 (Oct 12, 2022)

Sion said:


> Okay! Math time math time!
> 
> Subtracting the packaging weight from the cube of the original rs3m2020 gives us a weight of 33g. Doing the same for the rs3m2021 gives us 30g.
> 
> ...


The ball-core one comes with a multi-function cube box instead of just a stand, so that probably makes the packaging a bit larger and heavier. Still seems really heavy, though.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 13, 2022)

It appears that Yusheng Du is collaborating with Moyu to bring a new, promising, sub-brand. I am definitely looking forward to this given that the Du is one of my favourite cubers.


----------



## Sion (Oct 13, 2022)

hyn said:


> It's 10,15 and 20 USD on the cubicle



Honestly, I'd stick with the regular super, or maybe even go for the original rs3m2020 if moyu doesn't discontinue it.

I don't really see the purpose of the ball core version, considering it's going to be heavier than what is deemed reasonable on the market, Furthermore, at the end of the day, the base model of the cube doesn't change, only the number and placement of the magnets, to which none of them are really adjustable. for $20, I'd just get the wrm2021 or the tianma enhanced, because at that price, you aren't going to compromise on the actual mechanism itself. Sure, you won't get maglev or core magnets, but that's not really stuff you look for in a budget cube, anyway.

Snake-in: 

Exciting to see YuSheng starting his own sub-brand! I wonder how he's going to tackle the cube market with his knowledge of speedcubing and design.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 13, 2022)

Sion said:


> Honestly, I'd stick with the regular super, or maybe even go for the original rs3m2020 if moyu doesn't discontinue it.
> 
> I don't really see the purpose of the ball core version, considering it's going to be heavier than what is deemed reasonable on the market, Furthermore, at the end of the day, the base model of the cube doesn't change, only the number and placement of the magnets, to which none of them are really adjustable. for $20, I'd just get the wrm2021 or the tianma enhanced, because at that price, you aren't going to compromise on the actual mechanism itself. Sure, you won't get maglev or core magnets, but that's not really stuff you look for in a budget cube, anyway.
> 
> ...


I think I'll buy the ball-core anyway so, I can compare it on mu channel


----------



## qwr (Oct 13, 2022)

I thought the ball core would be a smartcube. 

Anyway I know this thread is legendary but isn't it better for organization if each distinct puzzle has its own thread? At least after it comes out


----------



## Sion (Oct 13, 2022)

qwr said:


> I thought the ball core would be a smartcube.
> 
> Anyway I know this thread is legendary but isn't it better for organization if each distinct puzzle has its own thread? At least after it comes out



The irony was that this thread was created to make everything more organized. 

Perhaps it would be better if we made a new upcoming puzzles thread that was more to-date?


----------



## qwr (Oct 13, 2022)

Sion said:


> The irony was that this thread was created to make everything more organized.


A megathread only makes sense for posts that don't deserve their own thread, like topics that keep coming up over and over again. But ideally I think each puzzle released should be organized into its own thread.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 13, 2022)

qwr said:


> A megathread only makes sense for posts that don't deserve their own thread, like topics that keep coming up over and over again. But ideally I think each puzzle released should be organized into its own thread.


If this were to happen I think what would make the most sense would be to continue to collect new puzzle announcements and their release info here in this thread, and then create a thread for each puzzle worth discussing to have discussions on it.


----------



## j727s (Oct 13, 2022)

the super rs3m ball core version says it has 35 degree "auto homing" which probably means it has aimbot like the gan 12 maglev (173 grams lol)
for only 20 dollars i bet this is going to be a steal


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 13, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> If this were to happen I think what would make the most sense would be to continue to collect new puzzle announcements and their release info here in this thread, and then create a thread for each puzzle worth discussing to have discussions on it.



I thought that's exactly what happened. This thread is a general discussion of new and upcoming puzzles. And the ones that are more popular/deserving/whatever get their own thread.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Anyone else really excited for the aoshi wrm 6x6?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

yu sheng du made a video on super rs3m


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> yu sheng du made a video on super rs3m


and he is working with moyu again to make huameng cubes


----------



## Manxkiwi (Oct 14, 2022)

It looks to me like the 'ball core' is simply a spherical shape moulded at the centre of of the core. It doesn't look to be part of the mechanism. If I'm correct, it's simply marketing hot air.. I liked how their marketing images were all purple cubes, just like another manufacturers marketing images, lol.


----------



## qwr (Oct 14, 2022)

Manxkiwi said:


> It looks to me like the 'ball core' is simply a spherical shape moulded at the centre of of the core. It doesn't look to be part of the mechanism. If I'm correct, it's simply marketing hot air.. I liked how their marketing images were all purple cubes, just like another manufacturers marketing images, lol.


I thought it would be magnets embedded into the ball core and magnets in the base of the corners like on the gan 12. that would be useful but in the gan they put the magnets directly on the spider core


----------



## Manxkiwi (Oct 14, 2022)

In post 4836, the first IG link mentions magnetic repulsion of the corner core magnets between being in position (45deg). There may be opposite pole magnets embedded in the ball at the half rotation position, if I'm reading it correctly? If that's the case, it is a step in added features. Though coming after the edge/core repulsion magnets from Gan, in the 13.

When pondering possible innovations in cube design some time ago, I did think about all the cubies not actually touching each other, having a tiny gap. It seems the latest repulsion designs are leaning towards that direction.


----------



## Sion (Oct 15, 2022)

Honestly, I only see a cube as being good if it could perform decently without needing tons of magnets.

I say this because when those magnets disengage, the true stability of a puzzle will come right out. Too many companies are occupied with innovating magnets that they started to care less about the actual mechanism of the cubes themselves. Nowadays, innovation on a mechanism is more or less adding a mesh pattern and changing how the cubies are split.

It's part of the reason why I give the original tengyun a lot of credit. It is very unique in terms of design choices and it doesn't need an absurd amount of magnet technology to be lauded as a serious product. This cube reminds me of when innovation was actually in the mechanism and not in the adjustment technology


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 15, 2022)

Sion said:


> original tengyun



preach.

DaYan makes fantastic cubes. I sometimes wonder why MoYu, Qiyi and Gan seem to get all the glory when DaYan makes cubes easily as good as everyone else. (if not better).


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2022)

Cubezz says the three versions weigh 79, 84 & 90 grams, respectively. Those figures make way more sense.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Anyone else really excited for the aoshi wrm 6x6?


If it's anywhere near as good as the Aofu WRM, we are in for a treat. I'm super excited for it.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 15, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Cubezz says the three versions weigh 79, 84 & 90 grams, respectively. Those figures make way more sense.


this seems really good as the rs3m 2020 is one of my favorite cubes but its ever so slightly heavy for me. if its similar to an rs3m 2020 but lighter, this cube will be great


----------



## Sion (Oct 15, 2022)

Am I the only one with the opinion that the ball core+maglev rs3m no longer counts as a budget cube, but as an outright flagship? 

I'd hardly call the ball core/maglev version a "Budget" cube anymore when it's basically priced as a flagship cube now. Granted it's a few dollars cheaper, but It's not like the original rs3m2020 where you could get two for the price of one flagship; nowadays it's a small handful of dollars off. 

My guess MoYu is trying to get away with calling the ball core/maglev a "budget cube with premium features," therefore using this moniker as a method to generate extra sales. Yet, with its price tag, I hardly see that as being the case anymore, especially when it's in the price bracket of other flagships. For only few extra dollars, you can get both of the newer tornadoes (v2 and v3), the wrm 2021 lite, The original Valk, Tengyun v1, Tianma Standard AND Enhanced, and a couple of the non-adjustable GAN cubes (356 Air M, 356 M, and 354v2M.) 

Provided, for the price, you do get a couple neat features, but at the same time, other cubes in its very same price range have adjustable magnet strengths (The Weilong WRM 2021 and Tornado base models), which this does not. Furthermore, the price of this cube puts it right in the line of fire of the Tianma Enhanced, which is honestly an incredible cube witj the same level of customization and foot magnets (Which more or less have similar homing properties as corner-core). 

To paraphrase my argument, I'm not saying the rs3m super ball/maglev is bad. What I'm trying to say is that it no longer really counts as being a budget cube, and therefore shouldn't really be treated as one. 

I would count the standard as a high-end budget cube, and the maglev as a midrange, as it's technically in the pricerange of the tianma standard edition.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 15, 2022)

Sion said:


> Am I the only one with the opinion that the ball core+maglev rs3m no longer counts as a budget cube, but as an outright flagship?
> 
> I'd hardly call the ball core/maglev version a "Budget" cube anymore when it's basically priced as a flagship cube now.


It's $12 at Cubezz. It's a budget cube.


----------



## Sion (Oct 15, 2022)

Tabe said:


> It's $12 at Cubezz. It's a budget cube.



Cubezz and Ziicube don't typically sell cubes at the prices that manufacturers want them to be sold at.

The Tianma's standard and enhanced versions are also much cheaper too, and that's hardly considered a "budget" option, along with the MGC Elite v2, which, while archaic, is still a YJ Flagship.

The wrm 2021 is only 17.00 too, the tornado v2 at 18.00. I'd hardly call those midrange options at that pricing.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Sion said:


> Am I the only one with the opinion that the ball core+maglev rs3m no longer counts as a budget cube, but as an outright flagship?
> 
> I'd hardly call the ball core/maglev version a "Budget" cube anymore when it's basically priced as a flagship cube now. Granted it's a few dollars cheaper, but It's not like the original rs3m2020 where you could get two for the price of one flagship; nowadays it's a small handful of dollars off.
> 
> ...


to me a budget cube can still be a flagship cube as long as it had flagship performance


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

diansheng made a large 3x3 that is 348mm

its called the googol cube


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2022)

GAN Mirror M UV Speed Cube_Mirror and Gear Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







www.cubezz.com





Why GAN, why?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 19, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> GAN Mirror M UV Speed Cube_Mirror and Gear Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame they couldn't make a black plastic one. But I'd choose stickerless over the current stickered one, so this is a good release imo.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 20, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> GAN Mirror M UV Speed Cube_Mirror and Gear Cube_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's stickerless, so why not.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> diansheng made a large 3x3 that is 348mm
> 
> its called the googol cube


They also did a 188mm version of the Googol. It's decent, a lot better than the Heshu 18cm or 30cm cubes.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> It's a shame they couldn't make a black plastic one. But I'd choose stickerless over the current stickered one, so this is a good release imo.


you can just take the stickers off, that's all the UV looks like. Under the stickers it's just metallic purple plastic all over. 

It's actually a really good cube. The magnets are nice and it's really easy and smooth to turn.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 28, 2022)

There's a new master pyraminx from Yuxin out now. It's quite a bit smaller than the Qiyi


----------



## Tabe (Oct 28, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> There's a new master pyraminx from Yuxin out now. It's quite a bit smaller than the Qiyi


Where are you seeing that? I'm not seeing it on any of the usual stores or the Yuxin insta.


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Oct 28, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> yu sheng du made a video on super rs3m


i tried the super rs3m at a comp, luke garret had one, its like an rs3m but smoother, less dry, and more tactile i guess


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 28, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Where are you seeing that? I'm not seeing it on any of the usual stores or the Yuxin insta.


Speedcubeshop:









YuXin Little Magic Master Pyraminx


YuXin Little Magic Master Pyraminx is perfect for those who have conquered the pyraminx and are looking for the next challenge! Key features Tiled exteior "Dragon scale" piece design for smoother turning Rounded exterior piece design Overview Snappy turning Vibrant color scheme




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Tabe (Oct 28, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Speedcubeshop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't scroll to the second page of new items when I checked there  

Thanks!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 29, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> There's a new master pyraminx from Yuxin out now. It's quite a bit smaller than the Qiyi


Oh I have just ordered the qiyi master pyraminx


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 31, 2022)

I got the puzzle today and it seems good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 2, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> I got the puzzle today and it seems good


It looks stiff on the video


----------



## Tabe (Nov 2, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It looks stiff on the video


I thought the same thing. Looked stiff and slow.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 2, 2022)

I’m not sure what you expect from a puzzle straight out of the box. It had no lube. It needs to be broken in and set up.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 3, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> I’m not sure what you expect from a puzzle straight out of the box. It had no lube. It needs to be broken in and set up.


I expect the turning to match what you're saying. You said it turned great but it looked slow and stiff in the video.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 3, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I expect the turning to match what you're saying. You said it turned great but it looked slow and stiff in the video.


And it does imo. A puzzle can be slow and still have a great turning feel. It has resistance from being on factory tensions, being completely dry, and having to overcome the alignment bumps on the internal tracks. 

Something I have noticed over the past couple days is that it's strangely loose/flimly.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 3, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> And it does imo. A puzzle can be slow and still have a great turning feel. It has resistance from being on factory tensions, being completely dry, and having to overcome the alignment bumps on the internal tracks.
> 
> Something I have noticed over the past couple days is that it's strangely loose/flimly.


Fair enough. Appreciate the explanation.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 3, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Fair enough. Appreciate the explanation.


Yeah no worries. 

I loosened the tensions and it’s a lot easier to turn now. As I mentioned earlier , it’s actually pretty flexy and the wings seem to be popping relatively easliy. I don’t think it’s a deal breaker problem but something to be aware of.


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 3, 2022)

Gan Mirror Cube in black and white.
This was posted to Reddit ealier today. It's only in Chinese for now, so no idea what it says.
It's supposedly from Gan's WeChat page.

(7 images)


https://imgur.com/a/0X6sHXl


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 4, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Gan Mirror Cube in black and white.
> This was posted to Reddit ealier today. It's only in Chinese for now, so no idea what it says.
> It's supposedly from Gan's WeChat page.
> 
> ...


It's mostly describing the texture and colors of the cube. The new versions don't really change much from the first version, only new change is that the new versions reduces lockups a lot by strengthening the magnets.


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 4, 2022)

.
DianSheng Galaxy 11M, magnetic 11x11, coming soon











DianSheng Cube on Instagram: "10+1"


DianSheng Cube shared a post on Instagram: "10+1". Follow their account to see 106 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 5, 2022)

more gan news:


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 5, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> more gan news:



So, a Gan megaminx with corner-core magnets.
But is it maglev, too?

Where is this photo from?


----------



## LBr (Nov 5, 2022)

I don’t think its maglev as it features the old GES system from the xs and 11 which were both springs


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 5, 2022)

I completely forgot that GAN had a megaminx for a second.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 6, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I completely forgot that GAN had a megaminx for a second.


oh they had a megaminx for a second? I wish they had it forever
now I cannot experience the glory of the GAN megaminx


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks like the new Shengshou 5x5 is actually really good as its mechanism is very similar to the MGC 5x5. The 4x4 looks pretty decent. J Perm has stated in this video this cube is just worse than the Valk and MGC.


----------



## LBr (Nov 7, 2022)

A lot of this depends on the price. If it’s close enough to the price of the mgc it won’t compete


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm still anxious to see the magnetic Gigaminx that Diansheng said they were making.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 7, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm still anxious to see the magnetic Gigaminx that Diansheng said they were making.


Actually I have magnetized my yuxin gigaminx. It took me 7 hours and it feels very nice.


----------



## LBr (Nov 7, 2022)

On the mega

I saw somebody with an original gan megaminx and the first thing I did was take out a centre cap. I was reminded that it had the old ges system from pre xs.
It must be new


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 8, 2022)

I've heard that Yuxin is working on a new FTO. Have anyone heard of any news on that?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 8, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I've heard that Yuxin is working on a new FTO. Have anyone heard of any news on that?


Nope. Where did you hear this?
I heard from someone that supposedly Moyu posted and deleted something about a magnetic FTO but have not been able to find anyone else who saw or documented it.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 8, 2022)

LBr said:


> A lot of this depends on the price. If it’s close enough to the price of the mgc it won’t compete


it is more expensive ($24) but im sure it will still suit many people


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 9, 2022)

Even more GAN news


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 10, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> View attachment 21136
> Even more GAN news


GAN 11?


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 10, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> GAN 11?


No, in China we have these "shopping days" like November 11, December 12, and some other ones. During these days people buy a lot of stuff and stores lower their product prices by a lot.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> No, in China we have these "shopping days" like November 11, December 12, and some other ones. During these days people buy a lot of stuff and stores lower their product prices by a lot.


not only in china, all around asia too. its like january 1 sale and they put it as 1.1. and then if it is february 2 sale, they put it is 2.2. its just a monthly sale when the date is the same number as the month


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 10, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> more gan news:
> View attachment 21115


Just curious, where'd you get this from?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 10, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> and he is working with moyu again to make huameng cubes


When will that be coming out? So that will be moyu side sub-brands like guoguan and cong's design?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 11, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> When will that be coming out? So that will be moyu side sub-brands like guoguan and cong's design?


idk just go to his channel and watch the short video he made


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 11, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Actually I have magnetized my yuxin gigaminx. It took me 7 hours and it feels very nice.


I looked at mine and didn't think I could get magnets to fit. Which magnets did you use?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 11, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> I looked at mine and didn't think I could get magnets to fit. Which magnets did you use?


The inner layers have more space than the outers, so it can fit in larger magnets. I simply used 5*1.5 for the inner layers, and it feels quite strong (note that the magnet strength of 5*1.5 magnets are basically the same as 4*2 magnets).
As there are not much rooms to fit in magnets in the outer layers, the magnetisation of the outer layers are much more trickier. There are 2 pairs of magnets in the outer layers in my self-magnetised yuxin gigaminx.
The first pair of magnets in the outer layers is in the position where we normally place magnets into, where I believe is the place you are talking about that regular magnets do not fit in. I used 3*1.5 magnets in the corners, which can barely fit in to the slot. Then I actually used 2*4 magnets (not 4*2 magnets) in the outer edges, where I think that this is already the largest magnet possible to be fitted in here (I actually had to order 2*4 magnets as I don't think this can be useful in any other puzzles and I didn't own any magnets with such weird size). However, after magnetising this pair of magnets, I found it way too weak. Even though the plastic is already quite thin which is good for magnetisation, 2*4 magnets are just too weak (they are actually weaker than 4*1 magnets which are commonly used in inner layers of even layer cubes) that they can only barely hold each other together. Then, I decided to add another pair of magnets into the outer layers.
As this is a gigaminx, which is a large puzzle, there are actually some spaces in the corner pieces and the edges near the core of the puzzle. For the second pair of magnets in the outer layers, I used 3*2 magnets for the corner pieces, which can barely fit in the slot. Then in the edge pieces, I used 3*1.5 magnets with 4*1.5 magnets stacked on to it to add on some magnet strength. This set of magnets can just fit into the pieces well. Luckily, as this pair of magnets is much stronger, the outer layer magnets are now moderately strong, being slightly weaker than the inner layer magnets. This is a reasonable magnet settings as we always want the inner layers to be able to stay together without turning when turning the outer layers.
Just when I have finished magnetising all the pieces and trying to put the pieces back together, I noticed that there is some plastic in the inner edge sticking out which overlaps with the position of the 5*1.5 magnets in the inner edges. If you have a yuxin gigaminx to compare with, you would probably notice that the inner edge pieces in the photo below have the sticking out plastic part being cut down. I simply push the inner edge pieces to a hard surface, forcing the sticking out plastic part to be removed.
After 7 hours of work, the yuxin gigaminx is finally magnetised. I am very satisfied with my self-magnetised yuxin gigaminx that this is probably the largest puzzle I have ever magnetised. However, to be honest, If you are going to magnetise your yuxin gigaminx, I would recommend not doing the first pair of magnets in the outer layers, as it is waste of time and money buying the 2*4 magnets that would never be useful for any other puzzles, and I think the magnet strength is way too weak that it is almost useless with the presence of the second pair of magnets in outer layers.


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 11, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> When will that be coming out? So that will be moyu side sub-brands like guoguan and cong's design?



His video about it


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 14, 2022)

Yuxin huanglong 5-layer pyraminx


----------



## LBr (Nov 14, 2022)

I guess yuxin have officially become the next shengshou and given up on wca puzzles


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 14, 2022)

LBr said:


> I guess yuxin have officially become the next shengshou and given up on wca puzzles


But yuxin has a very nice pyraminx which is one of the best if not the best on the market


----------



## LBr (Nov 14, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> But yuxin has a very nice pyraminx which is one of the best if not the best on the market


That’s their last stand


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 14, 2022)

LBr said:


> That’s their last stand


and just don’t know why they price it very low, that's good though


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Tabe (Nov 15, 2022)

LBr said:


> I guess yuxin have officially become the next shengshou and given up on wca puzzles


Shengshou hasn't stopped releasing WCA puzzles. They just released a new 4x4 and 5x5 a month ago.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 15, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21177View attachment 21178View attachment 21179View attachment 21180View attachment 21181View attachment 21182View attachment 21183View attachment 21176
> 
> Yuxin huanglong 5-layer pyraminx


This looks great. Finally a non-Mefferts professor pyraminx!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 16, 2022)

YJ MGC EVO Pyraminx will be launched on 25/11!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


huanglong is back?


----------



## SYUTEO (Nov 16, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21196
> YJ MGC EVO Pyraminx will be launched on 25/11!


Wait what? I remember seeing this on YJ's facebook page on April Fools Day.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 16, 2022)

wait why would they make a mgc pyra evo when they have not even a made a original mgc pyraminx at first?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 16, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wait why would they make a mgc pyra evo when they have not even a made a original mgc pyraminx at first?


Because MGC is dead. It's MG C now.


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 16, 2022)

MG____________________C


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

MG











C


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

Solves on YJ MGC EVO Pyraminx


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Because MGC is dead. It's MG C now.


What about MGC Elite?


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 17, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about MGC Elite?


It's MG C Elite now.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It's MG C Elite now.


It's MG C EVO now, Elite is only for 2x2


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

The YJ MGC EVO Pyraminx features adjustable magnets!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

SYUTEO said:


> Wait what? I remember seeing this on YJ's facebook page on April Fools Day.



They looks the same...


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 17, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21208View attachment 21209View attachment 21210
> They looks the same...


Maybe it was originally a joke but now they're doing it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 18, 2022)

I have heard from a Lee staff today that they will make a mirror megaminx (they makes something like mirror or ghost 4x4-7x7), probably 3D printed


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 18, 2022)

YJ MGC EVO Pyraminx


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 18, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21215View attachment 21216View attachment 21218View attachment 21217
> 
> YJ MGC EVO Pyraminx


May just be me, but I think they are going for a style similar to the X-Man Bell but with more sharpened edges.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> May just be me, but I think they are going for a style similar to the X-Man Bell but with more sharpened edges.


I think it looks like the Bell v2


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 19, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard from Lee staff today that they will make a mirror megaminx (they makes something like mirror or ghost 4x4-7x7), probably 3D printed


That would be very cool. I tried designing something like that a while back, and quickly ran into the issue that if you extend the cuts in a dodecahedron they intersect.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 19, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> That would be very cool. I tried designing something like that a while back, and quickly ran into the issue that if you extend the cuts in a dodecahedron they intersect.


Hope it will come out with an affordable price, and I will probably get it

Really excited for this release as there are not many megaminx shape mods out there like skewb shape mods


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Hope it will come out with an affordable price, and I will probably get it
> 
> Really excited for this release as there are not many megaminx shape mods out there like skewb shape mods


Wouldn't it technically be pyraminx shape mods as a skewb is simply a shape mod of a pyraminx?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 20, 2022)

Seems that the YJ MG C EVO Pyraminx has frosted plastic


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Wouldn't it technically be pyraminx shape mods as a skewb is simply a shape mod of a pyraminx?


wait. skewbs are shape mods of pyraminxes????????!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wait. skewbs are shape mods of pyraminxes????????!!!!!!!!!!!!


In the sense that jing pyraminx is a shape mod of skewb, jing pyraminx is also a shape mod of pyraminx?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

ok this is getting confusing


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 20, 2022)

120 degrees corner cutting?!


----------



## CaptainK (Nov 20, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Wouldn't it technically be pyraminx shape mods as a skewb is simply a shape mod of a pyraminx?





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> In the sense that jing pyraminx is a shape mod of skewb, jing pyraminx is also a shape mod of pyraminx?


Pyraminx and skewb and both corner-turning puzzles, but I wouldn't call them shape mods of each other, as they're not mechanically equivalent. We can ignore the tips, but the pyraminx has four corners and the skewb has eight corners. Turning a skewb corner will move three other corners with it, while the pyraminx corners turn independently.

An example of a pyraminx shape mod is the ivy cube. Pyraminx has four corners and six edges (again let's ignore the tips); each corner turns independently and rotates three edges with it. Ivy cube has four corners and six "petals"; each corner turns independently and rotates three petals with it. The ivy cube petals are like pyraminx edges, except the petals are only one color, so orientation doesn't matter. 

Jing's pyraminx is a face-turning puzzle, so it's something entirely different. Mechanically it's more similar to NxN cubes and megaminx.

anyway, I'm excited for that Yuxin 5-layer pyraminx mentioned a week ago. Meffert's professor pyraminx seems to be out-of-production, so it's nice to have something in its place.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 20, 2022)

CaptainK said:


> Pyraminx and skewb and both corner-turning puzzles, but I wouldn't call them shape mods of each other, as they're not mechanically equivalent. We can ignore the tips, but the pyraminx has four corners and the skewb has eight corners. Turning a skewb corner will move three other corners with it, while the pyraminx corners turn independently.
> 
> An example of a pyraminx shape mod is the ivy cube. Pyraminx has four corners and six edges (again let's ignore the tips); each corner turns independently and rotates three edges with it. Ivy cube has four corners and six "petals"; each corner turns independently and rotates three petals with it. The ivy cube petals are like pyraminx edges, except the petals are only one color, so orientation doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


A skewb is a deep-cut puzzle, and a pyraminx is not, but they are both 4-axis puzzles.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 20, 2022)

did i hear new cubes?


----------



## CaptainK (Nov 20, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> A skewb is a deep-cut puzzle, and a pyraminx is not, but they are both 4-axis puzzles.


That's a good point! And now that I think about it, maybe the Jing's pyraminx actually _is_ a shape mod of the skewb? Jing's pyraminx has four centers and four corners which are akin to the eight corners of the skewb? 

So yeah, we have enough shape mods of pyraminx, skewb, and NxN. We need more megaminx and square-1 shape mods!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 20, 2022)

CaptainK said:


> That's a good point! And now that I think about it, maybe the Jing's pyraminx actually _is_ a shape mod of the skewb? Jing's pyraminx has four centers and four corners which are akin to the eight corners of the skewb?
> 
> So yeah, we have enough shape mods of pyraminx, skewb, and NxN. We need more megaminx and square-1 shape mods!


Yes there are tons of shape mods for NxN, skewb and pyraminx mass produced already.
NxN: miror cubes, morphixes, axis cubes, fisher cubes, windmill cubes, ghost cubes, crazy cubes...
Skewb: golden dodecahedron, golden cube, mixup skewb, maple leaf skewb, ghost pyraminx, jing pyraminx, multi skewb, container cube...
Pyraminx: crazy pyraminx, ivy cube, volcano cube, corner twist pyramid, bead pyramid, boomerang pyramid, windmill pyramid, maple leaf pyramid, triangle pyramid, yeet ball…
However, there are really not many for megaminx. There are only phoenix megaminx, crazy megaminx, and hexaminx. Hope the Lee mirror megaminx will be released soon with a reasonable price.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 21, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 20568


I have just heard from diansheng staff that the diansheng gigaminx will be released next year


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 22, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Cubicle had a video interview with Jiang Ganyuan, founder of Gan, back in November.
> He says Gan will be releasing a 5x5 and SQ1, just after 3:07 in this video -


A Gan staff mentioned in a livestream in China yesterday that the gan 5x5 and square-1 will probably be released next year.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 22, 2022)

Come on YJ, why u make your pyraminx have frosted plastic? The grip will probably be terrible to have frosted plastic on a pyraminx...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 22, 2022)

The yuxin 5-layer pyraminx has the same box design as the yuxin gigaminx.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 23, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> A Gan staff mentioned in a livestream in China yesterday that the gan 5x5 and square-1 will probably be released next year.


Nooooo Gan


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 23, 2022)

DianSheng Galaxy 11x11 M!


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21266
> 
> DianSheng Galaxy 11x11 M!


Coming in 2030: Moyu 21x21 magnetic, $2500


----------



## gsingh (Nov 23, 2022)

Garf said:


> Coming in 2030: *Diansheng *21x21 magnetic,* $2500000*


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 23, 2022)

Garf said:


> Coming in 2030: Moyu 21x21 magnetic, $2500



I paid $200. for my Petaminx,.. I think that's as high as I'm willing to go. Lol


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 23, 2022)

Garf said:


> Coming in 2030: Moyu 21x21 magnetic, $2500


Source? I know Diansheng has "plans" to make a magnetic 23x23, but I never heard anything about Moyu pursuing magnetic big cubes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 23, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Source? I know Diansheng has "plans" to make a magnetic 23x23, but I never heard anything about Moyu pursuing magnetic big cubes.


He is just joking lol


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Source? I know Diansheng has "plans" to make a magnetic 23x23, but I never heard anything about Moyu pursuing magnetic big cubes.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> He is just joking lol
> 
> View attachment 21271


Fukuoka is right, I was only making a joke.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 23, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21266
> 
> DianSheng Galaxy 11x11 M!


magnetic 21x21 when


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 24, 2022)

The YJ MG C EVO pyraminx will be 72.7g, which is lighter than the yuxin little magic M pyraminx.


----------



## Garf (Nov 24, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21281
> 
> The YJ MG C EVO square-1 will be 72.7g, which is lighter than the yuxin little magic M pyraminx.


...that looks like a pyraminx to me.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 24, 2022)

and these are what they will put in the box


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 24, 2022)

Mirror 11x11 cube from Lee cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 24, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Source? I know Diansheng has "plans" to make a magnetic 23x23, but I never heard anything about Moyu pursuing magnetic big cubes.


Yes



It will have 3174 pieces, and it is not even pillowed.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes
> 
> View attachment 21284View attachment 21285View attachment 21286View attachment 21287
> 
> It will have 3174 pieces, and it just looks crazy.


They’ve talked about it for a while, do you have a guess of when it’ll come out?


----------



## LBr (Nov 24, 2022)

It’s gonna be too heavy. With all these magnets the weight will add up. As hardware for ultra large cubes (20+) is very much in its infancy I don’t expect this out anytime soon.

But ig we’ll see. I may have to eat these words


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 25, 2022)

The DianSheng Galaxy 11M is now for sale on Cubezz, $79.99, primary or black internals


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 25, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> The DianSheng Galaxy 11M is now for sale on Cubezz, $79.99, primary or black internals


The YuXin HuangLong 5-layer pyraminx is also available on cubezz now


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 25, 2022)

Also the YJ MG C EVO Pyraminx is on sale in China today


----------



## LBr (Nov 25, 2022)

I wish I could say I cared but I dont


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 25, 2022)

LBr said:


> I wish I could say I cared but I dont


The YuXin HuangLong 5-layer pyraminx is the only one that I am interested in among these releases tbh


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 25, 2022)

And I am also looking forward to seeing the release of the Lee mirror megaminx (2023), GAN Square-1 (2023) and FTO M (YuXin/MoYu rumour), but these puzzles will probably take some time until they are released (and I don't think I have enough money to get the 23x23 M and tbh I am not even interested in that)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 26, 2022)

DianSheng 11x11 M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 26, 2022)

I have just got my yuxin huanglong 5-layer pyraminx today. ootb, the tips are stiff but the first layer is very fast. The second and third layers are slow but smooth. It is stable ootb, and pieces click into their places very well, providing a good controllability to it. However, as it had an annoying spring noice, I took it apart and tried to set it up. However, the cap of the tips are extremely hard to be taken apart. Without a flat-head screw driver, it is almost impossible to tension it and fix the spring noice. After lubing and tensioning it properly, the tips turn much better, and the second and third layer feels slightly faster and even smoother. The soft and glossy plastic makes it feel very premium. It is probably speed-solvable with set up.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 28, 2022)

Seems that the mgc evo pyraminx is not that great (at least not the best esp with frosted plastic and bad reverse corner cutting)


----------



## GrettGrett (Nov 30, 2022)

i just saw this on speedcubeshop










DaYan TengYun V3 3x3 Magnetic


DaYan TengYun V3 3x3 Magnetic is a major update to the TengYun series!




speedcubeshop.com




here's a video


----------



## gsingh (Nov 30, 2022)

Does this adjustment system remind you of anything? 


Spoiler



Gan XS and Gan 11


----------



## LBr (Nov 30, 2022)

What is it for? My guess is a budget gan cube but idrk


----------



## gsingh (Nov 30, 2022)

LBr said:


> What is it for? My guess is a budget gan cube but idrk


It's for the Tengyun V3.


----------



## Sion (Nov 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 21324
> Does this adjustment system remind you of anything?
> 
> 
> ...



my thought was the peakcube because it was interchangeable and not adjustable


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 30, 2022)

New DianSheng flagship 3x3


----------



## lvcuber (Nov 30, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21327
> 
> New DianSheng flagship 3x3


SCS has the prototype out for people to try in their showroom. It feels just like it looks, a GAN 356X that’s a bit more stable.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Nov 30, 2022)

interesting


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Nov 30, 2022)

Yay this is the 5000th post here!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 1, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Yay this is the 5000th post here!


What a waste.


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 2, 2022)

What is a Moyu AoChuang MTS M 5x5, that just showed up on Cubezz under New Arrivals? 
Yes, MTS M, not gts m.
stickered and stickerless versions.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 2, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> What is a Moyu AoChuang MTS M 5x5, that just showed up on Cubezz under New Arrivals?
> Yes, MTS M, not gts m.
> stickered and stickerless versions.


That's just typo, look at the photo and you will see GTS M on the box.


----------



## Garf (Dec 2, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> That's just typo, look at the photo and you will see GTS M on the box.
> 
> View attachment 21333


Sure, I'd accept an aoshi wrm for 29.99. Sign me up.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 2, 2022)

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/dayan-tengyun-v3-m-3x3

DaYan TengYun v3 M is on the Cubicle now


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm really tempted. I love the v2 TengYun. Imo it's a very underrated cube. A little odd they went with a gold logo this time as the v2 had a black logo and the gold was reserved for the Zhangchi.

It was: 
Silver logo: GuHong
Black logo: Tengyun
Gold logo: Zhangchi


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 2, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm really tempted. I love the v2 TengYun. Imo it's a very underrated cube. A little odd they went with a gold logo this time as the v2 had a black logo and the gold was reserved for the Zhangchi.
> 
> It was:
> Silver logo: GuHong
> ...


I previously mained the tengyun v2, but then I switched to the wr maglev when it first came out, and now the tornado v3 pioneer has become my new main, and I can confidently say that the tornado v3 is by far the best 3x3 I have ever used. The tengyun v2 is still very good though.


----------



## LBr (Dec 2, 2022)

I’ll watch the reviews. Being a DaYan cube I think it would benefit with core magnets. It seems to be louder than the v1 and v2 however


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 2, 2022)

Gold logo, lack of wave pattern, adjustable magnets on the corners, old GAN tensioning system. This isn't a Tengyun >: (



LBr said:


> I’ll watch the reviews. Being a DaYan cube I think it would benefit with core magnets. It seems to be louder than the v1 and v2 however


It seems to have potential for core magnets; however, I didn't see any core magnets. Maybe there will be future models?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 4, 2022)

DianSheng MS3X is released.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 4, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> DianSheng MS3X is released.



I clicked play and was transported to the last boss on a Nintendo game! (music)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 4, 2022)

JuMo Crazy 2x2 Mirror Cube with silver or gold stickers


----------



## SYUTEO (Dec 5, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21340View attachment 21344
> View attachment 21341View attachment 21342View attachment 21343


Is Diansheng working with MS cube or are they the same people?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 5, 2022)

SYUTEO said:


> Is Diansheng working with MS cube or are they the same people?


They bought MSCube iirc


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

DianSheng MS3X 3x3


This is one of the the most versatile 3x3s that has ever been developed. The DianSheng MS3X 3x3 features a spiderweb pattern on the pieces, tension and compression adjustments, adjustable torpedoes, and magnets in the corner feet/centers that repel halfway through the turn.Check out this new...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 7, 2022)

YJ new GuangLong pyraminx is released, but I guess...
no one would be interested in this


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 9, 2022)

YuXin Corner Helicopter 2x2


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 10, 2022)

ShengShou 2-layer & 3-layer Pentahedron

Suprisingly the 3-layer version is lighter than the 2-layer version.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 12, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21366View attachment 21367View attachment 21368View attachment 21369View attachment 21370View attachment 21371View attachment 21372View attachment 21373View attachment 21374View attachment 21375
> 
> YuXin Corner Helicopter 2x2


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


Almost a speed-solvable Curvy Copter, it just needs to be simplified a bit.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 12, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> Almost a speed-solvable Curvy Copter, it just needs to be simplified a bit.


The cuts on the edge turns are too shallow for jumbling, I think.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> The cuts on the edge turns are too shallow for jumbling, I think.


Yes. It would need some changes, I just want a good CC and don't care about this one.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 12, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> The cuts on the edge turns are too shallow for jumbling, I think.


I don't think it can shape-shift or jumble.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 12, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>



that's pretty cool


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 15, 2022)

FanXin Rainbow Cube

I don’t think anyone would be interested in this cube though…


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21414View attachment 21415View attachment 21416View attachment 21417View attachment 21418View attachment 21419View attachment 21420
> 
> FanXin Rainbow Cube
> 
> I don’t think anyone would be interested in this cube though…


its a mirror cube


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 15, 2022)

GAN13 M MagLev


The GAN13 MagLev "KunLun" Limited Edition is a collectible version of GAN's most recent flagship 3x3. This GAN13 MagLev isn't like the ones you've seen though, this one is glittery gold. And the internals are transparent gold as well! Comes with: Limited Edition GAN Bag Gold GAN box V10 GAN...




www.thecubicle.com





limited edition golden gan 13


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> its a mirror cube


The pieces on the top are the same square shape, just different stickers. Only the height of the top and bottom layers are different.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 15, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>



Hmm,...


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 15, 2022)

The Yoo Cube Deluxe II 3x3


The Yoo Cube Deluxe II is the ultimate Yoo Cube! This is the successor to the first generation Yoo Cube Deluxe. While testing prototype setups for this cube, CubeHead broke not only all of his PB's at home but also the Belgian National Record at the New York Yopen 2022. He got an amazing time of...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 17, 2022)

New ShengShou YuFeng 3x3 with core magnets, dual adjustment system, and its even UV coated!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

will this be the first flagship shengshou 3x3 after so many years


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> will this be the first flagship shengshou 3x3 after so many years


Actually they had a mr. M line before and I have heard that those cubes are not very good (the mr. M pyraminx is the only good one if you do extensive setup on it). I thought they were going to release something like Dr. M, and obviously they didn’t. And for the yufeng line, jperm has actually unboxed the 4x4 and 5x5, and seems that those can be considered as good mid-range speed cubes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 17, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21388View attachment 21389View attachment 21390View attachment 21393View attachment 21391View attachment 21394View attachment 21392View attachment 21395
> 
> ShengShou 2-layer & 3-layer Pentahedron
> 
> Suprisingly the 3-layer version is lighter than the 2-layer version.


To be honest, I’m considering getting a 3-layer version of this puzzle to help me get some idea on how to solve my dayan tangram cube M, in particular the small triangular pieces. I may end up magnetising the ShengShou 3-layer pentahedron as well.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 17, 2022)

Solve on ShengShou YuFeng 3x3


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Solve on ShengShou YuFeng 3x3


looks like it performs well but it is very sandy


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 18, 2022)

wait so it has corner to edge magnets, foot magnets, core magnets and UV coating with dual adjustment. thats alot of features.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21429View attachment 21430View attachment 21431
> View attachment 21432View attachment 21433View attachment 21434View attachment 21435View attachment 21436View attachment 21437View attachment 21438View attachment 21439View attachment 21440View attachment 21442View attachment 21441
> 
> New ShengShou YuFeng 3x3 with core magnets, dual adjustment system, and its even UV coated!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wait so it has corner to edge magnets, foot magnets, core magnets and UV coating with dual adjustment. thats alot of features.


And it is also maglev


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 19, 2022)

I like Shengshou. I'll pick it up. The Mr. M was not very good. I went through 3 of them and they all had issues, (some even had the magnets flipped so it would repel itself.... crazy.) 

But all my Shengshou big cubes and *minxs are good so I'll give them another shot at their 3x3


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 20, 2022)

yeah im sure this time their 3x3 will actually be good too since the 4x4 and 5x5 performs well


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 20, 2022)

GAN Star Ring Timer


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 20, 2022)

GAN displayed a 3.470. The WR is 3.475 smh


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 20, 2022)

New DianSheng 3x3


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

an even smarter timer from gan wow


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21482
> 
> New DianSheng 3x3


that center design is wierd


----------



## gsingh (Dec 21, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 4x4 pb everyday (except for yesterday bc i did not have motiovation)
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-21
> ...





Kaedenthecuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-21
> mean of 3: 56.01
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Wrong thread my guy


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

oops


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 23, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21388View attachment 21389View attachment 21390View attachment 21393View attachment 21391View attachment 21394View attachment 21392View attachment 21395
> 
> ShengShou 2-layer & 3-layer Pentahedron
> 
> Suprisingly the 3-layer version is lighter than the 2-layer version.


The ShengShou 3-layer Pentahedron is now available on the Cubicle.

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/shengshou-3-layer-pentahedron


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 24, 2022)

New release from YuXin


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 24, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21513
> 
> New release from YuXin


Rather bold of them to openly include "Rubik's" in their promo material.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 25, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard from a Lee staff today that they will make a mirror megaminx (they makes something like mirror or ghost 4x4-7x7), probably 3D printed


I have just heard from a Lee staff today that they are going to make an axis 5x5 as well


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 25, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21513
> 
> New release from YuXin


they gonna get sued


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 27, 2022)

that's pretty cool. Like a 2x2 with 4x4 centers (I assume)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 28, 2022)

DianSheng Solar S3M


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 29, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> DianSheng Solar S3M



I have really enjoyed the solar lineup so far. The 4x4 became my main over my mgc after about a day of using it. The 2x2 and 3x3 are too fast and lockup a bit too much, but I love their crisp turning.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 30, 2022)

the grooves look like golf ball XD


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 30, 2022)

someone with trypophobia is going to be hating that cube, lol.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> someone with trypophobia is going to be hating that cube, lol.



I don't know much about it, but would that really trigger trypophobia?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 30, 2022)

I guess you'd have to ask someone that has it


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Monday at 6:24 AM)

QiYi Hexagon Klotski


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Monday at 3:06 PM)

_"unlocking potential in play scientific exercise of strategic skills" _

...that's sort of amusing.  

Looks like a nice puzzle though


----------



## UncleFrank (Monday at 10:08 PM)

Kaiju_cube said:


> _"unlocking potential in play scientific exercise of strategic skills" _
> 
> ...that's sort of amusing.



Marketing speak.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Monday at 10:41 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21634View attachment 21632View attachment 21633View attachment 21635View attachment 21636View attachment 21637View attachment 21638View attachment 21639
> 
> QiYi Hexagon Klotski


wow


----------



## d--- (Monday at 10:46 PM)

Almost as cheesy as the actual Rubik's brand


----------



## UncleFrank (Today at 11:07 AM)

YJ MGC Elite V2


https://imgur.com/a/it2ity9


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Today at 1:05 PM)

UncleFrank said:


> YJ MGC Elite V2
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/it2ity9


It’s released over half year ago 
https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yj-mgc3-elite-v2-3x3?_pos=2&_sid=c110214f1&_ss=r


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Today at 1:13 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 21366View attachment 21367View attachment 21368View attachment 21369View attachment 21370View attachment 21371View attachment 21372View attachment 21373View attachment 21374View attachment 21375
> 
> YuXin Corner Helicopter 2x2


It’s available at yuxin’s official taobao shop at ¥999RMB, which is around $148USD.

https://m.tb.cn/h.UkLhSxF?tk=dHLddUB0ZiN


----------



## ender9994 (7 minutes ago)

Dangerously close lol .......


----------

